# DIS/DISUnplugged/Dreams December Event Info  DISapalooza (continued)



## WebmasterJohn

Updates are in red.

(Link to original thread that is now locked - http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2201826)

As many of you know, last year was the first time the DIS/DISUnplugged/Dreams Unlimited Travel participated in Mousefest. We had such a great time that we immediately committed to participating in future Mousefest events.

Sadly the organizers of Mousefest have decided not to host their annual event this year. 

Since the DIS/DISUnplugged/Dreams already committed to participating and holding a party/event this year we are going forward with those plans for December 2009.

I know many of you have been waiting for details on our event/party in December. We still have many of the details to work out but we have identified the dates of 12/11, 12/12 and 12/13 for DIS related events.

Please understand that this is not a replacement for Mousefest. We look forward to the return of Mousefest in the future and working with the organizers when they decide to have it again. 

I understand many of you are already planning meets and events on your own for that weekend. I think that is awesome. Please know that we have no interest in organizing any of these individual events. I am really pleased to see these have taken on a grass roots feel and that individuals have taken it upon themselves to organize these and work out the details.

We do plan on having a couple of DIS/DISUnplugged/Dreams sponsored/organized events. Again, specifics are in the works but here is what we know so far:

Main Party/Event  the evening of Saturday 12/12/2009
Toy Story Mania Party - Disney Hollywood Studios - 9PM - Midnight

- We are not ready to take waitlist/sign-ups for our main event/party  so please dont ask. Once we have some specifics worked out we will put up a sign-up form. Until then please be patient.
- We understand that many people will want to attend this years party so we are working to ensure we can accommodate as many people as possible so no one is left out.
- We will be charging a small fee to attend this event ($25 per person). This fee is to offset administrative costs and to help ensure everyone who signed up for the party attends. Last year we had some people sign-up who didnt attend  and since Disney charges us per head for these events we wound up wasting money and, worst yet, those were spaces others could have taken.
- We have not worked out the exact fee yet, but plan on keeping it as reasonable as possible so that as many folks who want to attend are able  more details to come.
- Folks who book 2 or more nights with Dreams Unlimited Travel for that weekend will get a priority space on the list for the party as well as have the fee waived.

Friday 12/11/2009  Tentative
Original ideas with Disney Institute Fell Through - We are working on alternate plans

- We are in talks with the Disney Institute folks to put together some kind of event this day. Most likely this will be some kind of lecture series with multiple speakers. This is all very preliminary but we have thrown out our pie in the sky ideas to see what they come back with. I believe I actually heard their heads explode during the conference call when I told them what I wanted to do.
- There will be a charge for this event, however attendees of this event will get priority space on the list for 12/12 party as well as have the fee waived.
- Depending on what we do and the interest from you all this could be a half or full day event and could include meals.
- I am sorry to be so cryptic, but none of the details have been worked out yet.

Sunday 12/13/2009  Live Podcast Recording
Still working out details for venue

- Again, no details have been worked out but we are hoping to secure a venue large enough to have a live show this day. This would be a free event.
- More details to come as the time gets closer.

Again, I am sorry that I dont have any details for you. I do know that many of you were looking to make your travel plans for this so I wanted to at least get the dates out there.

As I said, once we have more details I will be releasing them to everyone. Also, once we have some specifics worked out we will be putting up a sign-up form for all events.

My goal this year is to make sure everyone who wants to attend the party has the opportunity. I know some were disappointed last year because we had to cut-off the number of attendees to the party. Hopefully this year we will be able to host everyone who wants to attend.

Thanks
John

PS Anyone who writes, emails, PMs or calls about being put on the waitlist will be subject to public humiliation  

UPDATE 10/09/2009 - Concerning D23 Event on Same Night as TSM Party

We had a conference call with the event services team helping us with the TSM party this past week and I am really surprised they didn't mention this to us.

We have received some questions if it will be possible to attend both the D23 event on the night of 12/12 at DHS as well as our event.

If you want to attend TSM you will need to be at the entrance to MGM prior to the party (9PM) and escorted back to the party.  No one will be permitted into the TSM party from other areas of the park - only those escorted from the front of the park will be allowed in the party.

We will have some more details soon but you should know you won't have to have park admission for our party as it is after the park closes.  We will be sending out credentials to the party.  Please don't ask for details as I don't have them yet.


----------



## aspen37

Woo Hoo! I think I'm first after John.


----------



## robind

Oh, I made the first page.  I have nothing to say, except I'm glad to be home, very choppy flight from Charlotte.  Did I mention that next Monday is my birthday - guess where I'm going to be.


----------



## Tonya2426

Woohoooo!!!  I made the first page!!!


----------



## WebmasterMaryJo

I almost wasn't going to be able to go, but I'm all booked & ready.


----------



## georgemoe

I am first page. 

Fitting for Genius John to close the first post for DAP.

At least now we know Friday night is 9 - 12.


----------



## Renysmom

Thanks for setting up the new thread so fast John...

I made the first page 

Everyone have a great weekend, I have shopping to do for my cruise


----------



## shellyminnie

Wooohoooo!! First page!! 

Morning. I am off to the Dole Whip meet, Food and Wine, and to maybe hit AK for the parade. See you later!!


----------



## goofy4tink

Thanks for the update....I actually added two days to my stay just to be able to do some of the stuff. It was terrific last year, so really looking forward to this years events!!! Can't wait to get all signed up!!!


----------



## tiggerbell

I have nothing to say but - HI!  I want to be on the first page and I'M getting EXCITED!!!!!!


----------



## jen3003

Good morning everyone!

First page Woo Hoo!!!  I'm excited, DAP is getting closer.


----------



## LMO429

Hellllo! Just wanted to post and say Hi to the 2nd Disapaloooooozzaa thread!!!!


----------



## Cyrano

Sounds awesome. Although we can't make it I just had to post on John's new thread


----------



## AnneR

Thanks for the update John.

First page -  I am on the last page of the old thread and first of the new.


----------



## kathrna

Whoo-hoo!  We have an actual TIME for the Saturday event.  That helps w/dinner planning.  

Happy Saturday, everyone!  It's dreary here and I'm still sick.  I AM waiting for breakfast in bed.  My DS's PROMISED me last night when I went to bed before them at 8 o'clock that breakfast would be served to me so I wouldn't have to get up.  I'm still waiting.


----------



## Mouse Skywalker

Good Morning Everyone.  Just wanted to hop onto the new thread.


----------



## spaddy

Hello to everyone and the new thread. 

I am so excited for this trip.  I need a vacation.  

Is anyone thinking about doing the Wishes dessert party now that it have been extended?  I want to go to the party, but I can't decided on what night.


----------



## Dodie

Wow! You guys closed down a thread! We are moving right along, aren't we. Seems like old times.


----------



## Launchpad11B

Dodie said:


> Wow! You guys closed down a thread! We are moving right along, aren't we. Seems like old times.



Sometimes it does a little bit Dodie.


----------



## Launchpad11B

Just read the update that the plans fell through for Friday Dec 11th. There will be well over 100 DISers at DATW that evening at World Showcase. That's a lot of people planning on being in the same place at the same time. Maybe the crew could add on something to this already scheduled event. The crew does a great job on there own with planning so they sure don't need my help. Just throwing it out there.


----------



## Yvet

*Whoohoo I'm on the second page!!!! *


----------



## fakereadhed

New thread! 

Hope everyone is having a great weekend!


----------



## halliesmommy01

Good Morning Everyone! Happy Saturday. I am very excited today. I just found out I am getting a new niece in February.


----------



## aspen37

Launchpad11B said:


> Just read the update that the plans fell through for Friday Dec 11th. There will be well over 100 DISers at DATW that evening at World Showcase. That's a lot of people planning on being in the same place at the same time. Maybe the crew could add on something to this already scheduled event. The crew does a great job on there own with planning so they sure don't need my help. Just throwing it out there.



I think that is a great idea Paul. Some of the crew will be attending anyway.


----------



## wdwscout

Hi everyone   Second page is nice too!

I am anxious for the sign ups to begin. Anyone else??
Do we have any idea when that will start?


----------



## DisDreamers

AWSOME!!

A new thread and news on the DAP!! I was so excited to see that the Toy Story Mania party starts at 9:00 p.m. We were really nervous  because we have 6:45 p.m. reservations at California Grill and wanted to watch Wishes . I thought were going to have to miss it. This will be my parents first time eating there and I wanted it to be magical, not rushed. Looks like it will be the best evening ever!!!

The Dis Team is the best!!!!


----------



## scarlett873

Just making my presence known on thread #2...


----------



## OKW Lover

Nice seeing everybody over here on the new thread.  


Even better will be seeing everybody in person at DAP!


----------



## Minnie Lor

Yay! I'm on the new thread. I really was the last one (besides John) on the last thread. 

Now we know a time which really helps in planning.  I also didn't know that because I booked with Dreams that the fee was waved.  I may go book another ADR.  

Did I use enough smilies? Sorry. I'm just


----------



## cocowum




----------



## chirurgeon

Hi everyone.  Happy Saturday evening.  Loving the new FIOS.  The download speed is fantastic.  The DSL used to take at least 10 minutes to download a podcast. Now its just a couple of minutes.

Kim


----------



## tlcoke

Hi everyone! Checking in on the new Thread.  I made Page 3.  I am glad plans are coming together.

Anyone planning on going to ICE at Gaylord Palms???


----------



## kswm30b

Yay, glad to have the times for TSM! 

Is there going to be transportation back to the resorts after TSM?


----------



## DVCsince02

Peek - A - Boo


----------



## A.Mickey

I got something new in my siggy today!  Just had to let it be known!


----------



## pal-mickey

Glad to see details posted! I can't wait to go to DAP!!


----------



## Kristina

Happy Sunday morning everyone!    Times moving pretty fast don't you think? The big cool event is amost upon us !

Has anyone else started packing yet ?


----------



## OKW Lover

Morning all!


----------



## spaddy

chirurgeon said:


> Hi everyone.  Happy Saturday evening.  Loving the new FIOS.  The download speed is fantastic.  The DSL used to take at least 10 minutes to download a podcast. Now its just a couple of minutes.
> 
> Kim



Welcome back.



tlcoke said:


> Hi everyone! Checking in on the new Thread.  I made Page 3.  I am glad plans are coming together.
> 
> Anyone planning on going to ICE at Gaylord Palms???



I was thinking about it, but I can't decide on what day.



kswm30b said:


> Yay, glad to have the times for TSM!
> 
> Is there going to be transportation back to the resorts after TSM?



No word yet.



A.Mickey said:


> I got something new in my siggy today!  Just had to let it be known!



Congrats!!! I love your photo on FB.

I hope you can make it to DAP.  Did you get developer points?  I don't even know what they are doing for promotions now.


----------



## AnneR

Morning all!

Here's hoping today is warming than yesterday.  It did not get out of the 60's all day.  Looking for some mid-70's today.


----------



## scarlett873

A.Mickey said:


> I got something new in my siggy today!  Just had to let it be known!


----------



## georgemoe

Happy Sunday everyone! 



chirurgeon said:


> Hi everyone.  Happy Saturday evening.  Loving the new FIOS.  The download speed is fantastic.  The DSL used to take at least 10 minutes to download a podcast. Now its just a couple of minutes.
> 
> Kim



Good for you Kim.  I've been waiting for FIOS since December and it's still not lit up on my street. Engineering issues (my a$$!).  



A.Mickey said:


> I got something new in my siggy today!  Just had to let it be known!



 Shanan


----------



## 3guysandagal

(sniff, sniff)

Ahhhhhhh...I love that new thread smell!

Hi everyone!


----------



## 3guysandagal

A.Mickey said:


> I got something new in my siggy today!  Just had to let it be known!




Welcome Home!!


----------



## OKW Lover

I know that there was some talk of a meet at the (DVC) Merry Member Mixer before heading to the DAP event on Saturday, but it appears that they aren't holding MMM's this year.  So - we'll just have to amuse ourselves some other way.


----------



## UrsulasShadow

OKW Lover said:


> I know that there was some talk of a meet at the (DVC) Merry Member Mixer before heading to the DAP event on Saturday, but it appears that they aren't holding MMM's this year.  So - we'll just have to amuse ourselves some other way.



I think we can manage something....


----------



## 3guysandagal

OKW Lover said:


> I know that there was some talk of a meet at the (DVC) Merry Member Mixer before heading to the DAP event on Saturday, but it appears that they aren't holding MMM's this year.  So - we'll just have to amuse ourselves some other way.





UrsulasShadow said:


> I think we can manage something....



Methinks a spreadsheet update may be in order.


----------



## A.Mickey

spaddy said:


> Welcome back.
> Congrats!!! I love your photo on FB.
> 
> I hope you can make it to DAP.  Did you get developer points?  I don't even know what they are doing for promotions now.



We have been wanting DVC for the past 3 years.  On our last trip we rented points and stayed at the Boardwalk and that pretty much sealed the deal!  When we no longer had a car payment about a month ago, and the MIL decided to chip in 100 a month towards DVC it really started to look like it was time to buy DVC.

The last DISmeet we went to at the D2D store they were giving you $13 credit per pt.  so it ended up being $99/pt for AKL with the buy in at 100 pts.  Yesterday when we went to the 2 year anniversary they were giving a $10 credit per pt.  Making it $102/pt, so it is only going to continue to go up.  They showed how Contemporary was $29 a night back in 1971 and now the rack rate is $500, so who knows what a room will be in 2050?  They also gave a limited edition pin of BLT and a lithograph of one of the pictures that are in the BLT rooms. For AKV we also received Dec 2008 pts and all our dues are pro-rated, so from Dec of 08-Sept 09 we didn't have to pay dues on those pts.

But the real clincher was Aaron's face when Mickey and Minnie had to leave the dance party!  Aaron was very shy of the characters at WDW but we had so much one on one time with them that he was able to open up and actually gave both of them multiple hugs!  It was awesome! 






It is pretty neat too!  After we bought in we called the MIL and she said she had told her fiance that the one thing she wanted to do before she died was sit out on the balcony drinking coffee and watch the giraffes.  She was crying!    

Sorry, for the long post!  But we are excited!


----------



## scarlett873

One of these days I'll be able to convince DH to buy into DVC...I may have to bust out that chicken recipe...


----------



## Launchpad11B

That's great Shanan. Congratulations!


----------



## Launchpad11B

scarlett873 said:


> One of these days I'll be able to convince DH to buy into DVC...I may have to bust out that chicken recipe...



If the chicken doesn't work try this....


----------



## scarlett873

Launchpad11B said:


> If the chicken doesn't work try this....



It's gonna take a bit more creativity than that...


----------



## Launchpad11B

scarlett873 said:


> It's gonna take a bit more creativity than that...



You're right as usual, but I'm not allowed to post the smiley of what it would take to actually convince Matthew to buy DVC!!!!


----------



## 3guysandagal

Launchpad11B said:


> You're right as usual, but I'm not allowed to post the smiley of what it would take to actually convince Matthew to buy DVC!!!!



I was thinking the same thing!


----------



## scarlett873

Launchpad11B said:


> You're right as usual, but I'm not allowed to post the smiley of what it would take to actually convince Matthew to buy DVC!!!!





3guysandagal said:


> I was thinking the same thing!




Methinks the convincing that is needed is a wee little one sticking out his/her bottom lip and saying "but Daaaaaaaaaaaaaaaddyyyyyyyyyy..."


----------



## 3guysandagal

<<<<< Looking for the "Bad Santa" smiley


----------



## kathrna

Welcome Home, Shanan!!  And congratulations!!    Now you know the secret!!


----------



## georgemoe

3guysandagal said:


> (sniff, sniff)
> 
> Ahhhhhhh...I love that new thread smell!
> 
> Hi everyone!



Hi John!



OKW Lover said:


> I know that there was some talk of a meet at the (DVC) Merry Member Mixer before heading to the DAP event on Saturday, but it appears that they aren't holding MMM's this year.  So - we'll just have to amuse ourselves some other way.



Sounds like early DATW stretching too me.


----------



## ragtopday

Hey everyone!
Getting excited!!  I was happy to see the hours posted for the TSM event. I'm wondering whether my mother and kids will make it with a 9:00 pm start time  so I may come to that solo - we'll see if Mom thinks she can handle it.

Putting in my order for good weather!


----------



## kimisabella

A.Mickey said:


> We have been wanting DVC for the past 3 years.  On our last trip we rented points and stayed at the Boardwalk and that pretty much sealed the deal!  When we no longer had a car payment about a month ago, and the MIL decided to chip in 100 a month towards DVC it really started to look like it was time to buy DVC.
> 
> The last DISmeet we went to at the D2D store they were giving you $13 credit per pt.  so it ended up being $99/pt for AKL with the buy in at 100 pts.  Yesterday when we went to the 2 year anniversary they were giving a $10 credit per pt.  Making it $102/pt, so it is only going to continue to go up.  They showed how Contemporary was $29 a night back in 1971 and now the rack rate is $500, so who knows what a room will be in 2050?  They also gave a limited edition pin of BLT and a lithograph of one of the pictures that are in the BLT rooms. For AKV we also received Dec 2008 pts and all our dues are pro-rated, so from Dec of 08-Sept 09 we didn't have to pay dues on those pts.
> 
> But the real clincher was Aaron's face when Mickey and Minnie had to leave the dance party!  Aaron was very shy of the characters at WDW but we had so much one on one time with them that he was able to open up and actually gave both of them multiple hugs!  It was awesome!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is pretty neat too!  After we bought in we called the MIL and she said she had told her fiance that the one thing she wanted to do before she died was sit out on the balcony drinking coffee and watch the giraffes.  She was crying!
> 
> Sorry, for the long post!  But we are excited!



Congrats Shanan and Jason! Very exciting!!  Sounds like you got a good deal.  I thought the buy in was 200 point or so?  Vinny is the one who wants to buy in, and I'm the one who is hesitant... I really want to buy in, but, we spent a lot of money recently on work to our house, and I would feel more secure if we waited and saved up to pay it in cash.


----------



## fakereadhed

A.Mickey said:


> We have been wanting DVC for the past 3 years.  On our last trip we rented points and stayed at the Boardwalk and that pretty much sealed the deal!  When we no longer had a car payment about a month ago, and the MIL decided to chip in 100 a month towards DVC it really started to look like it was time to buy DVC.
> 
> The last DISmeet we went to at the D2D store they were giving you $13 credit per pt.  so it ended up being $99/pt for AKL with the buy in at 100 pts.  Yesterday when we went to the 2 year anniversary they were giving a $10 credit per pt.  Making it $102/pt, so it is only going to continue to go up.  They showed how Contemporary was $29 a night back in 1971 and now the rack rate is $500, so who knows what a room will be in 2050?  They also gave a limited edition pin of BLT and a lithograph of one of the pictures that are in the BLT rooms. For AKV we also received Dec 2008 pts and all our dues are pro-rated, so from Dec of 08-Sept 09 we didn't have to pay dues on those pts.
> 
> But the real clincher was Aaron's face when Mickey and Minnie had to leave the dance party!  Aaron was very shy of the characters at WDW but we had so much one on one time with them that he was able to open up and actually gave both of them multiple hugs!  It was awesome!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is pretty neat too!  After we bought in we called the MIL and she said she had told her fiance that the one thing she wanted to do before she died was sit out on the balcony drinking coffee and watch the giraffes.  She was crying!
> 
> Sorry, for the long post!  But we are excited!




Congratulations!!


----------



## scarlett873

Just for the record...Homework sucks...


Back to your regularly scheduled bantering...


----------



## scarlett873

Oh and for the record...since this won't last once Todd's online...




> scarlett873 	7
> Launchpad11B 	5
> 3guysandagal 	5
> OKW Lover 	3
> georgemoe 	3
> aspen37 	        2
> kathrna 	        2
> spaddy 	        2
> A.Mickey        	2
> fakereadhed 	2
> AnneR 	        2
> WebmasterJohn 	1


----------



## AnneR

scarlett873 said:


> Oh and for the record...since this won't last once Todd's online...



and this helps get homework done


----------



## DVCsince02

A.Mickey said:


> I got something new in my siggy today!  Just had to let it be known!



Congratulations!



OKW Lover said:


> I know that there was some talk of a meet at the (DVC) Merry Member Mixer before heading to the DAP event on Saturday, but it appears that they aren't holding MMM's this year.  So - we'll just have to amuse ourselves some other way.



Awe, man!


----------



## tlcoke

Congrats Shanan & Jason on DVC!!!  
Any DAP News yet????


----------



## kabbie

I arrive on 12/13 so I'll be missing the Toy Story Mania Party (unless I can change my flight...I think podcast meets are easily worth it though).  But I'm excited to see the podcast live and in person. Yay!


----------



## spaddy

A.Mickey said:


> We have been wanting DVC for the past 3 years.  On our last trip we rented points and stayed at the Boardwalk and that pretty much sealed the deal!  When we no longer had a car payment about a month ago, and the MIL decided to chip in 100 a month towards DVC it really started to look like it was time to buy DVC.
> 
> The last DISmeet we went to at the D2D store they were giving you $13 credit per pt.  so it ended up being $99/pt for AKL with the buy in at 100 pts.  Yesterday when we went to the 2 year anniversary they were giving a $10 credit per pt.  Making it $102/pt, so it is only going to continue to go up.  They showed how Contemporary was $29 a night back in 1971 and now the rack rate is $500, so who knows what a room will be in 2050?  They also gave a limited edition pin of BLT and a lithograph of one of the pictures that are in the BLT rooms. For AKV we also received Dec 2008 pts and all our dues are pro-rated, so from Dec of 08-Sept 09 we didn't have to pay dues on those pts.
> 
> But the real clincher was Aaron's face when Mickey and Minnie had to leave the dance party!  Aaron was very shy of the characters at WDW but we had so much one on one time with them that he was able to open up and actually gave both of them multiple hugs!  It was awesome!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is pretty neat too!  After we bought in we called the MIL and she said she had told her fiance that the one thing she wanted to do before she died was sit out on the balcony drinking coffee and watch the giraffes.  She was crying!
> 
> Sorry, for the long post!  But we are excited!



That photo is too cute.


----------



## 3guysandagal

kabbie said:


> I arrive on 12/13 so I'll be missing the Toy Story Mania Party (unless I can change my flight...I think podcast meets are easily worth it though).  But I'm excited to see the podcast live and in person. Yay!



Think of it this way....

When will you be able to ride TSM again.....for 3 hours in a row? 

And thats more than 10 times in 3 hours!!!!  No 60 min waits!! 

Not to mention the party atmosphere on Pixar Street. 

Flight change.............

Just sayin'


----------



## chickie

Hi everyone! Can't believe we are on thread #2 already! 

Can't wait for the TSM event!!

Shanan, Congrats on your DVC purchase, and Welcome Home!


----------



## scarlett873

DVCsince02 said:


> Congratulations!
> 
> 
> 
> Awe, man!


No worries...just means time for one more pre-DATW slushie or tequila shot!


----------



## Minnie Lor

Kristina said:


> Happy Sunday morning everyone!    Times moving pretty fast don't you think? The big cool event is amost upon us !
> 
> Has anyone else started packing yet ?



I my Disney box that I keep throwing more stuff in.


----------



## AnneR

Good Morning aa!

Another start of the work week.

Another week closer to DAP!


----------



## tlcoke

Good Morning Everyone!!

I am gathering supplies for my trip to WDW in two weeks.  That will also be the start of my supplies for the DAP trip.  I have 9 more work days before I start my vacation.  4 1/2 days in Texas first then 10 wonderful days in WDW.
These 9 days won't go by fast enough, as I am ready for a vacation.


----------



## AnneR

Thanks for the reminder - I have a packing list that I update for each trip.  I need to do this for my upcoming trip


----------



## jeanigor

Good Morning DAP friends!!!! Thread #2? Bout time, I say. 



A.Mickey said:


> I got something new in my siggy today!  Just had to let it be known!



:whistles: Nice!



OKW Lover said:


> I know that there was some talk of a meet at the (DVC) Merry Member Mixer before heading to the DAP event on Saturday, but it appears that they aren't holding MMM's this year.  So - we'll just have to amuse ourselves some other way.



I thought we were Journeying into Imagination with Kathy and Figment. After all, we are her peeps!!



A.Mickey said:


> It is pretty neat too!  After we bought in we called the MIL and she said she had told her fiance that the one thing she wanted to do before she died was sit out on the balcony drinking coffee and watch the giraffes.  She was crying!



Awww. Isn't it awesome when you can make wishes come true?



scarlett873 said:


> One of these days I'll be able to convince DH to buy into DVC...I may have to bust out that chicken recipe...



When you figure out what works, please share the secret.



scarlett873 said:


> Oh and for the record...since this won't last once Todd's online...



Ahem. From thread #1....
jeanigor - 426
baby1disney - 226
georgemoe - 180
spaddy - 129
Minnie Lor - 125
tiggerbell - 120
scarlett873 - 112
aspen37 - 110
dpuck1998 - 103
DVCsince02 - 102
kab407 - 101
shellyminnie - 101


----------



## jeanigor

Page Six?!?!? Wow. No more weekends out of town for me. I have a reputation to uphold.


----------



## DVCsince02

Woot, top 10!


----------



## firsttimemom

scarlett873 said:


> One of these days I'll be able to convince DH to buy into DVC...I may have to bust out that chicken recipe...



could you pass the recipe along? I've been trying to work the DVC angle myself but to no avail...


----------



## scarlett873

jeanigor said:


> Good Morning DAP friends!!!! Thread #2? Bout time, I say.
> 
> 
> 
> :whistles: Nice!
> 
> 
> 
> I thought we were Journeying into Imagination with Kathy and Figment. After all, we are her peeps!!
> 
> 
> 
> Awww. Isn't it awesome when you can make wishes come true?
> 
> 
> 
> When you figure out what works, please share the secret.
> 
> 
> 
> Ahem. From thread #1....
> jeanigor - 426
> baby1disney - 226
> georgemoe - 180
> spaddy - 129
> Minnie Lor - 125
> tiggerbell - 120
> scarlett873 - 112
> aspen37 - 110
> dpuck1998 - 103
> DVCsince02 - 102
> kab407 - 101
> shellyminnie - 101


My point exactly...

And in my defense...my post count was low in the last thread because I wasn't even sure that I was going for awhile! But at least I made the top ten...

Morning! I'm waiting for my phone call to set up my phone interview...I just hope she calls!!


----------



## kathrna

scarlett873 said:


> Morning! I'm waiting for my phone call to set up my phone interview...I just hope she calls!!



Good luck Brandie!


----------



## ADP

Good Morning All 

Just checking in to say hi.  Good luck with everything B.  

I'm patiently waiting for December so I can display my "Spring Action Shooter" skills.


----------



## baby1disney

Good Morning everyone!!!! 

I see that DAP'ers have been busy writing this weekend!! I come back to not only find that the first thread is closed, but there's a second one and already one page 6!!!

I got some very good news over the weekend: My son got his mid-terms and got all A's on it!!!! His lowest score was a 93.3%!!!! We're sooo proud of him!!!

I was wondering something: How do you find out how many posts someone has on a thread?? I notiuce that Todd posted the top ten...but I was just wondering how that happens...

Happy Monday everyone!!


----------



## Dodie

Congratulations to Jason and Shanan!!!! Welcome to the club!

 Hi there computernut friends!

It was a nice weekend. Beautiful weather on Saturday and a trip to the orchard.  Last night though - wow - wind gusts of over 40 mph in these parts. Our house was really creeking and I was praying that the neighbor's stupid big tree that hangs over our house holds up.  That's supposed to continue today too.  Temperature dropped almost 15 degrees in 1-1/2 hours earlier this morning.


----------



## exwdwcm

Shanan/Jason- congrats!  what great news and love that pic of Aaron- that face says it all! 

happy Monday morning DIS friends!  

I barely have time to post on here lately with work being crazy busy.  But at least I can look forward to our trip.  

oh and we are signing up for the WISHES dessert party for 12/16 too!  so glad it was extended, i figure it is worth a try.


----------



## safetymom

Good morning everyone!!!


----------



## jeanigor

Dodie said:


> Congratulations to Jason and Shanan!!!! Welcome to the club!
> 
> Hi there computernut friends!



And Chris and Kim...


----------



## mnra

A.Mickey said:


> I got something new in my siggy today!  Just had to let it be known!



Welcome Home.


----------



## DVCsince02

Welcome home Kathy.  How was your trip?


----------



## baby1disney

First...I just wanted to let everyone know that this is my 1,000 post!!!! And I have the wonderful people on the podcast board for that!!! I think I got most of them on here...LOL!!!



halliesmommy01 said:


> Good Morning Everyone! Happy Saturday. I am very excited today. I just found out I am getting a new niece in February.


Awwww....congrats!!!! If it's a girl..Wal-Mart and Kmart carry Minnie Mouse and Minnie/Daisy Duck things!! They are too cute!!!



Kristina said:


> Happy Sunday morning everyone!    Times moving pretty fast don't you think? The big cool event is amost upon us !
> 
> Has anyone else started packing yet ?


My family always gets on me about this, but I usually don't pack until the night before or two days before...max!! I've always been like that and it just works easier for me!!


----------



## tlcoke

baby1disney said:


> First...I just wanted to let everyone know that this is my 1,000 post!!!! And I have the wonderful people on the podcast board for that!!! I think I got most of them on here...LOL!!!


Terri - Congrats on your 1000th post!!!



jeanigor said:


> Good Morning DAP friends!!!!
> 
> Ahem. From thread #1....
> jeanigor - 426
> baby1disney - 226
> georgemoe - 180
> spaddy - 129
> Minnie Lor - 125
> tiggerbell - 120
> scarlett873 - 112
> aspen37 - 110
> dpuck1998 - 103
> DVCsince02 - 102
> kab407 - 101
> shellyminnie - 101



Morning Todd!!! - I came in a respectful 39th on the 1st thread, which is pretty good, since I only started posting 2.5 weeks ago.



scarlett873 said:


> Morning! I'm waiting for my phone call to set up my phone interview...I just hope she calls!!



Good Luck on your interview Brandie!!


----------



## TXYankee

Good Morning Friends!

I hope everyone had a wonderful weekend!

This weekend I learned that I like Jalapeno Cucumber Margaritas.  Hot, cool, sweet and sour all at once!  Crazy good.  Thank you Chef Tim Love!

How do you find out how many posts people have on a thread?  

Thanks


----------



## DVCsince02

To see the number of replies, click on the number in the replies column (see below).  I circled it in red (though it's kind of hard to see).


----------



## TXYankee

DVCsince02 said:


> To see the number of replies, click on the number in the replies column (see below).  I circled it in red (tough it's kind of hard to see).



Thank you.


----------



## chirurgeon

scarlett873 said:


> My point exactly...
> 
> And in my defense...my post count was low in the last thread because I wasn't even sure that I was going for awhile! But at least I made the top ten...
> 
> Morning! I'm waiting for my phone call to set up my phone interview...I just hope she calls!!



Good luck on the interview, Brandie.

Kim


----------



## 3guysandagal

Good Luck B!!  

Anyone else think the new 7 for 4 (or 7 for 5) deal is gonna make the parks even more crowded than usual this Dec?


----------



## jeanigor

3guysandagal said:


> Good Luck B!!
> 
> Anyone else think the new 7 for 4 (or 7 for 5) deal is gonna make the parks even more crowded than usual this Dec?



But aren't you required to purchase 6 day tickets? Not always the best deal...


----------



## LMO429

3guysandagal said:


> Good Luck B!!
> 
> Anyone else think the new 7 for 4 (or 7 for 5) deal is gonna make the parks even more crowded than usual this Dec?



possibly. but I think the economy is truly a mess and most people are financially hurting and a trip to wdw is probably not a top priority and that is why disney's rooms are not filled and they offered the promotion.  

I think this may bring people into the parks but I personally dont think it will be packed.  what I always do is prepare myself for the worst and hope for the best.


----------



## baby1disney

3guysandagal said:


> Good Luck B!!
> 
> Anyone else think the new 7 for 4 (or 7 for 5) deal is gonna make the parks even more crowded than usual this Dec?



Yes Brandie!!! Good Luck!!! 

I'm not sure if it will or not. I didn't read it all the info, but how long do they have until that expires??

And..IMHO..with the economy in its current condition, I don't know if it will be that crowded or not.


----------



## baby1disney

jeanigor said:


> But aren't you required to purchase 6 day tickets? Not always the best deal...



I think you are Todd. Me personally, I don't think that's a good deal because if you're only going to be there for a weekend or four days, why do need to purchase a six(6)day ticket?!?! Like me..for instance. I would be leaving on a Thursday and returning Monday morning. That's only a four(4)night stay. So..to me that wouldn't make much sense to book for that deal...unless I upgraded the ticket to a no-expiration ticket.

I can see them saying that you must at least purchase a three day ticket, but by saying that you have to buy a six day base ticket, they're basically telling you that your vacation has to be at least 5/6 night and 6/7 day vacations. And to me, that's just not fair.


----------



## tiggerbell

baby1disney said:


> I think you are Todd. Me personally, I don't think that's a good deal because if you're only going to be there for a weekend or four days, why do need to purchase a six(6)day ticket?!?! Like me..for instance. I would be leaving on a Thursday and returning Monday morning. That's only a four(4)night stay. So..to me that wouldn't make much sense to book for that deal...unless I upgraded the ticket to a no-expiration ticket.
> 
> I can see them saying that you must at least purchase a three day ticket, but by saying that you have to buy a six day base ticket, they're basically telling you that your vacation has to be at least 5/6 night and 6/7 day vacations. And to me, that's just not fair.


 


Terri - that deal is out there for people who WANT to stay 7 nights...


----------



## baby1disney

Ok..so since this is the 100th/101th post, I'd figure that I'd show who's in the top ten so far:

scarlett843--9
3guysandagal--7
AnneR--5
Launchpad11B--5
DVCsince02--5
tlcoke--4
baby1disney--4
jeanigor--4
OKW_Lover--3
kathrna--3

Good job people!!!

I think that for every 10 pages, the person with the most posts, should get a special siggie smile or something...*cough..cough..Kevin, John, or Corey..cough..cough* I'm just sayin....


----------



## jeanigor

tiggerbell said:


> Terri - that deal is out there for people who WANT to stay 7 nights...



I *WANT* to stay. But durned work says I only get two weeks vacation...and six (or was it seven?) of those ten days were for PCC 1.0.


----------



## 3guysandagal

ETA

Never Mind!


----------



## baby1disney

tiggerbell said:


> Terri - that deal is out there for people who WANT to stay 7 nights...



I understand that totally!!

I'm just saying for those of us who _*can't*_stay for an entire seven day, they should or could do something like stay 3 get 1 free or stay 3 adn get 2 day base ticket for free.

If I could stay seven days, I totally be all about it!!! But, for people who can't, I just wish they could have some kind of incentive for them..like stay for 4 night/5days and get a $75 gift card..or something like that...but that's just straight wishing.....


----------



## jeanigor

baby1disney said:


> I think that for every 10 pages, the person with the most posts, should get a special siggie smile or something...*cough..cough..Kevin, John, or Corey..cough..cough* I'm just sayin....



I wouldn't have room for my countdown tickers. Or crown.


----------



## baby1disney

3guysandagal said:


> That does put a bit of a strain on the "deal" aspect.
> 
> 
> 
> *I think you missed something here Terrie.
> For this deal you MUST stay 7 days.*


I must not be coming thru right...lol!! I understand that you _*have to*_stay for the entire seven nights. I was just sayin that for those us who can't/aren't stayin for, I wish they would have a different deal..whether it would be for tickets/rooms/whatever. I'm sorry if I'm confusing people...I confuse myself sometimes!!!


----------



## tiggerbell

baby1disney said:


> I must not be coming thru right...lol!! I understand that you _*have to*_stay for the entire seven nights. I was just sayin that for those us who can't/aren't stayin for, I wish they would have a different deal..whether it would be for tickets/rooms/whatever. I'm sorry if I'm confusing people...I confuse myself sometimes!!!


 
There are deals for someone who wants to stay less nights - a percent off the room.  There was also a free dining deal.  This 7 for 4 is just ONE of the deals out there right now.


----------



## NancyIL

For the  4/3 or 5/2 deal  - you do NOT have to stay 7 nights! However, you have to pay for 4 or 5 nights - depending on which resort type you choose, and UP TO 3 nights (with the 4/3 deal) or 2 nights (with the 5/2 deal)  are free. It isn't a good deal to pay rack rate for less than 5 nights for a mod/deluxe or less than 6 nights for a value.

**MouseSavers explains it well: http://www.mousesavers.com/packages.html#dv7for4


----------



## baby1disney

jeanigor said:


> I wouldn't have room for my countdown tickers. Or crown.



This is sooo true!!! We could always put it in my siggie...until your siggie frees up...


----------



## jeanigor

Who's on first?
Who's on first.
Who's on first?


----------



## baby1disney

tiggerbell said:


> There are deals for someone who wants to stay less nights - a percent off the room.  There was also a free dining deal.  This 7 for 4 is just ONE of the deals out there right now.



Ahhh....now this I didn't know!! Thanks Jamie!!


----------



## 3guysandagal

Was going to comment further, but this is one of those times when its just better to be quiet. 
Everyone have a great rest of the day!


----------



## baby1disney

I thought the free dining deal expired on the 26th of September?? Unless there's a different one I don't know about.....


----------



## baby1disney

3guysandagal said:


> Was going to comment further, but this is one of those times when its just better to be quiet.
> Everyone have a great rest of the day!


If you have a comment about something I said, please go ahead and say it. Maybe I am missing something still and just don't see it!! I'm just simply voicing my opinion on this, but if I'm wrong about something, please let me know. I don't want to have misleading information and then possibly pass that on to someone else!!


----------



## tiggerbell

baby1disney said:


> Ahhh....now this I didn't know!! Thanks Jamie!!


 

The price of 1 night at a value resort during DAP is normally $92 including tax.  We've been talking for weeks about the discounted rate of $66 including tax.


----------



## jeanigor

*Here's a great big hug for ALL the Dreams Agents that are working on DCL pricing quotes today. Thanks for taking care of us.*

And all the other agents, too.


----------



## NancyIL

baby1disney said:


> Ahhh....now this I didn't know!! Thanks Jamie!!



The price that was quoted to you for a value resort in Dec. ($66.67/night) was a discounted room-only rate. The rack rate for a value resort is $92.66.


----------



## TXYankee

tiggerbell said:


> The price of 1 night at a value resort during DAP is normally $92 including tax.  We've been talking for weeks about the discounted rate of $66 including tax.



We have also been talking about the free dining offer during DAP.  Some people booked the discounted room, some went with the free dining based on there resort choice, number of people in the room, dining preferences.  This deal has been out there for some time.  No need to stay 7 days.


----------



## baby1disney

tiggerbell said:


> The price of 1 night at a value resort during DAP is normally $92 including tax.  We've been talking for weeks about the discounted rate of $66 including tax.





TXYankee said:


> We have also been talking about the free dining offer during DAP.  Some people booked the discounted room, some went with the free dining based on there resort choice, number of people in the room, dining preferences.  This deal has been out there for some time.  No need to stay 7 days.





NancyIL said:


> The price that was quoted to you for a value resort in Dec. ($66.67/night) was a discounted room-only rate. The rack rate for a value resort is $92.66.



OK...I know all of this already. I thought that there were some new deals because if of the way Jamie said that this new promo was just ONE of the deals floating around out there. I'm just goin to drop this because for some reason, I seem to look stupid with these answers and I guess 3guys had the right idea and it's just better to keep my mouth shut. I'm sorry for confusing anyone into thinkin that I didn't know anything about the deals.

But..anyways...fall come thru here today with a full blast!!! It's downright cold and I wore flip flops to work today!! Can't wait to go hme and put on my sweats and sweatshirt and be comfy all night!!


----------



## TheBeadPirate

*I'm here!*


Please continue to party amongst yourselves........


----------



## jeanigor

TheBeadPirate said:


> *I'm here!*
> 
> 
> Please continue to party amongst yourselves........



Won't you party with us? Especially if there are beads/feathers/shinies....


----------



## TheBeadPirate

jeanigor said:


> Won't you party with us? Especially if there are beads/feathers/shinies....



There are indeed beads feathers and shinies! I'm putting together my FE gifts for our Oct cruise. I did embroidered treat bags with beads and snap lites and etc etc...... I'll get a pic when I get them done and post over on the PCC FE thread for some feedback- no one on this cruise is over there that I know of!


----------



## sshaw10060

I am excited to announce we are going to DAP. We were swept up in the DIS spirit during the New England meet this weekend and couldn't resist when we were able to get a good deal on flight and hotel, plus our APs are burning a hole in our pocket.

I was so excited I spent the day yesterday reading all 251 pages of the first DAP thread (don't ask how long it took). It read like the great American novel. There were births and deaths, triumphs and tragedy, and joy and sorrow. I laughed, I cried. It was great.

At least I have a few days at WDW and a 7 day cruise to pass the time until DAP.


----------



## wildfan1473

sshaw10060 said:


> I am excited to announce we are going to DAP. We were swept up in the DIS spirit during the New England meet this weekend and couldn't resist when we were able to get a good deal on flight and hotel, plus our APs are burning a hole in our pocket.
> 
> I was so excited I spent the day yesterday reading all 251 pages of the first DAP thread (don't ask how long it took). It read like the great American novel. There were births and deaths, triumphs and tragedy, and joy and sorrow. I laughed, I cried. It was great.
> 
> At least I have a few days at WDW and a 7 day cruise to pass the time until DAP.



  Welcome!

ALL 251 pages!?!?  Holy smokes!  

Jeepers, I miss one weekend and not only do we have a new thread, it's 9 pages long!  Did I miss anything absolutely essential?


----------



## AnneR

sshaw10060 said:


> I am excited to announce we are going to DAP. We were swept up in the DIS spirit during the New England meet this weekend and couldn't resist when we were able to get a good deal on flight and hotel, plus our APs are burning a hole in our pocket.
> 
> I was so excited I spent the day yesterday reading all 251 pages of the first DAP thread (don't ask how long it took). It read like the great American novel. There were births and deaths, triumphs and tragedy, and joy and sorrow. I laughed, I cried. It was great.
> 
> At least I have a few days at WDW and a 7 day cruise to pass the time until DAP.



Welcome!!!

If you go down to the DATW thread you will find light sabers, tiaras, strollers and police escorts

We appear to be quite a lively group.


----------



## *NikkiBell*

baby1disney said:


> Ok..so since this is the 100th/101th post, I'd figure that I'd show who's in the top ten so far:
> 
> scarlett843--9
> 3guysandagal--7
> AnneR--5
> Launchpad11B--5
> DVCsince02--5
> tlcoke--4
> baby1disney--4
> jeanigor--4
> OKW_Lover--3
> kathrna--3
> 
> Good job people!!!
> 
> I think that for every 10 pages, the person with the most posts, should get a special siggie smile or something...*cough..cough..Kevin, John, or Corey..cough..cough* I'm just sayin....



-blink, blink- Let me get this straight. You want a special siggie for every so many posts you have? Could you imagine how many the really chatty people would have? They'd need a zillion people to handle giving those out alone!


----------



## jeanigor

TheBeadPirate said:


> There are indeed beads feathers and shinies! I'm putting together my FE gifts for our Oct cruise. I did embroidered treat bags with beads and snap lites and etc etc...... I'll get a pic when I get them done and post over on the PCC FE thread for some feedback- no one on this cruise is over there that I know of!



Sweet!!!



sshaw10060 said:


> I am excited to announce we are going to DAP. We were swept up in the DIS spirit during the New England meet this weekend and couldn't resist when we were able to get a good deal on flight and hotel, plus our APs are burning a hole in our pocket.
> 
> I was so excited I spent the day yesterday reading all 251 pages of the first DAP thread (don't ask how long it took). It read like the great American novel. There were births and deaths, triumphs and tragedy, and joy and sorrow. I laughed, I cried. It was great.
> 
> At least I have a few days at WDW and a 7 day cruise to pass the time until DAP.



I will second that banana dance...



wildfan1473 said:


> Welcome!
> 
> ALL 251 pages!?!?  Holy smokes!
> 
> Jeepers, I miss one weekend and not only do we have a new thread, it's 9 pages long!  Did I miss anything absolutely essential?



I'm still Famous. DATW is still Friday night. The Toy Story Midway Mania event is 9pm-Midnight.

Hope that helps.


----------



## kathrna

Y'all, I haven't checked this since this morning and you go and post four more pages!!!  I miss so much.  I need to pop over here more.


----------



## DVCsince02

4 pages is an easy day.  The PCC 1.0 thread could bust out 50 pages a day. 


Wonder how that happened? 1....2.....3....4!


----------



## IWISHFORDISNEY

Hi all I finally made it over here.   Got sick after our dolewhip meetup.   Slept it off and ran around today with the kiddo.   I am toying around with changing over to BC to be with the rest of the family.   I just cant justify the cost right now.   Maybe let it sink in a while.  

Are we doing any exchanges or anything for DAP??   I was thinking to get beads to hand out to everyone at DATW.   Anyone else up for a bead exchange or something of the sort?


----------



## katscradle

DVCsince02 said:


> 4 pages is an easy day.  The PCC 1.0 thread could bust out 50 pages a day.
> 
> 
> Wonder how that happened? 1....2.....3....4!





I'm game if you are!


----------



## AnneR

Did someone say game?



katscradle said:


> I'm game if you are!


----------



## DVCsince02

katscradle said:


> I'm game if you are!



Is this a challenge?  I still have all 3 awake, but I'll do my best.

How are the boys?


----------



## jeanigor

DVCsince02 said:


> 4 pages is an easy day.  The PCC 1.0 thread could bust out 50 pages a day.
> 
> 
> Wonder how that happened? 1....2.....3....4!



Not today....wouldn't be fair to any of the Dreams Agents....



IWISHFORDISNEY said:


> Hi all I finally made it over here.   Got sick after our dolewhip meetup.   Slept it off and ran around today with the kiddo.   I am toying around with changing over to BC to be with the rest of the family.   I just cant justify the cost right now.   Maybe let it sink in a while.
> 
> Are we doing any exchanges or anything for DAP??   I was thinking to get beads to hand out to everyone at DATW.   Anyone else up for a bead exchange or something of the sort?



Glad you're feeling better. I was planning something. 



katscradle said:


> I'm game if you are!



To quote a movie from my teen years: "Bring it!"


----------



## tiggerbell

DVCsince02 said:


> 4 pages is an easy day. The PCC 1.0 thread could bust out 50 pages a day.
> 
> 
> Wonder how that happened? 1....2.....3....4!


 

Call it, Jen!


----------



## sshaw10060

jeanigor said:


> I'm still Famous.



I do have to agree. After reading the entire thread Todd has become an icon in my mind


----------



## jeanigor

sshaw10060 said:


> I do have to agree. After reading the entire thread Todd has become an icon in my mind



I hope your mind has built an appropriate likeness of my radiance and wonderment.


Whew. Its getting deep in here...best put on my hip waders or pull up my feet!


----------



## DVCsince02

tiggerbell said:


> Call it, Jen!



*1



2



3



4



I declare a posting war!*


----------



## jeanigor

First one of the DAP threads!!! How exciting!!! Glad DP is watching Heros!


----------



## jeanigor

~50° and freezing my tushie off. Bake brownies or turn on the heat?


----------



## kimisabella

I'm in


----------



## AnneR

Any rules?


----------



## TSWJan78

I am not going to DAP but can I play


----------



## jeanigor

This seems like a pretty one sided battle.......I cna inflate my post count without a post war, ya know.


----------



## kimisabella

jeanigor said:


> ~50° and freezing my tushie off. Bake brownies or turn on the heat?



definatley bake brownies - you can wrap yourself in a blanket or robe!


----------



## TheBeadPirate

IWISHFORDISNEY said:


> Hi all I finally made it over here.   Got sick after our dolewhip meetup.   Slept it off and ran around today with the kiddo.   I am toying around with changing over to BC to be with the rest of the family.   I just cant justify the cost right now.   Maybe let it sink in a while.
> 
> Are we doing any exchanges or anything for DAP??   I was thinking to get beads to hand out to everyone at DATW.   Anyone else up for a bead exchange or something of the sort?



We'll be bringing beads.... but then again, I think we always have beads.....


----------



## LMO429

jen i love your glitter pumpkin mickey heads


----------



## jeanigor

AnneR said:


> Any rules?



Posts = good
More posts = better
SO many posts you make it on 'the list' = *BEST*


----------



## DVCsince02

Made my first ever batch of chicken and dumplings tonight.  From scratch!


----------



## TSWJan78

jeanigor said:


> ~50° and freezing my tushie off. Bake brownies or turn on the heat?



mmm.. I want brownies!!


----------



## AnneR

BROWNIES

AND Math homework


----------



## TheBeadPirate

jeanigor said:


> ~50° and freezing my tushie off. Bake brownies or turn on the heat?



ohhhh! brownies!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## firsttimemom

kimisabella said:


> definatley bake brownies - you can wrap yourself in a blanket or robe!



great- now I need some chocolate


----------



## halliesmommy01

Brownies sound great! I had a really good cake my co-worker made today. IT was called Marsh Mud Cake. Lots of Chocolate and pecans. Yummy


----------



## DVCsince02

LMO429 said:


> jen i love your glitter pumpkin mickey heads



Thanks!  Got 'em off of glitter-graphics.com.


----------



## jeanigor

Sorry to all the new folk or peeps that didn't expect to find a couple extra pages of fluff when they sign on in the morning!!!


----------



## kimisabella

TheBeadPirate said:


> We'll be bringing beads.... but then again, I think we always have beads.....



Your beads are the best 



LMO429 said:


> jen i love your glitter pumpkin mickey heads



Me too, they are so cute



DVCsince02 said:


> Made my first ever batch of chicken and dumplings tonight.  From scratch!



Sounds good on a cool fall night!


----------



## jeanigor

DVCsince02 said:


> Thanks!  Got 'em off of glitter-graphics.com.



I couldn't see them sparkling earlier. I can now. Sweet!


----------



## AnneR

Long division and attitude- got to love it.


----------



## TheBeadPirate

hmmmm, chocolate pumpkin cheesecake!


----------



## A.Mickey

I vote for the Brownies! 

Thank you all for the welcome homes and congratulations!


----------



## DVCsince02

jeanigor said:


> Posts = good
> More posts = better
> SO many posts you make it on 'the list' = *BEST*



Which list is that again?


----------



## katscradle

I have to catch up slow down.


----------



## TSWJan78

We had a desert with brownies, Cool Whip, Crushed Peanut butter cups, crushed Heath bars, and choc pudding.. YUMMY!!


----------



## halliesmommy01

Oh it is about the season to be Boo'd. I am so excited for Halloween this year.


----------



## TheBeadPirate

kimisabella said:


> Your beads are the best



Thanks! I try.


----------



## halliesmommy01

TSWJan78 said:


> We had a desert with brownies, Cool Whip, Crushed Peanut butter cups, crushed Heath bars, and choc pudding.. YUMMY!!



I will be there as soon as I can catch a flight.


----------



## jeanigor

kimisabella said:


> Your beads are the best
> 
> 
> 
> Me too, they are so cute
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds good on a cool fall night!



Multi-quote in a post war?


----------



## IWISHFORDISNEY

Yummo Jen!!


Todd what are you thinking of doing??   Are beads possible or no?  

Lori where do you order your beads from?   I have to see what is here in this small town.   Otherwise I might have to order online. 

Posting war is on!!


----------



## DVCsince02

TheBeadPirate said:


> hmmmm, chocolate pumpkin cheesecake!



I have pumpkin roll in the fridge.....  Me thinks I need a slice.


----------



## AnneR

Pumpkin nut bread here!


----------



## kimisabella

halliesmommy01 said:


> Oh it is about the season to be Boo'd. I am so excited for Halloween this year.



I was just in Walmart yesterday and they had the "boo" bags, we love to get Boo'd so fun!


----------



## katscradle

DVCsince02 said:


> Made my first ever batch of chicken and dumplings tonight.  From scratch!




How do you make chicken from scratch?


----------



## jeanigor

AnneR said:


> *Long division* and attitude- got to love it.



Are you trying to whisper in my ear?

This forum requires that you wait 40 seconds between posts. Please try again in 20 seconds.


----------



## halliesmommy01

Hmm this posting war could help in my quest to break 1000 posts. I need to get on this.


----------



## IWISHFORDISNEY

Ok this is moving crazy fast.    I had a few questions a few posts back.


----------



## jeanigor

DVCsince02 said:


> Which list is that again?



I don't remember. LOOK! A sparlky!


----------



## firsttimemom

halliesmommy01 said:


> Oh it is about the season to be Boo'd. I am so excited for Halloween this year.



We got all our decorations out today!  WOO HOO!!


----------



## DVCsince02

Beads, glow sticks and necklaces, crowns..... all will be fun at DATW.


----------



## AnneR

I'm up for beads and sparkly adornments.


----------



## TheBeadPirate

IWISHFORDISNEY said:


> Yummo Jen!!
> 
> 
> Todd what are you thinking of doing??   Are beads possible or no?
> 
> Lori where do you order your beads from?   I have to see what is here in this small town.   Otherwise I might have to order online.
> 
> Posting war is on!!



Try:

beadsbythedozen.com

europesfinest.com

mardigrasimports.com


(but don't get the same ones as me!)


----------



## kimisabella

jeanigor said:


> Multi-quote in a post war?



Sorry, I wasn't really involved in the posting wars in the PCC 1 thread, now I know better


----------



## katscradle

jeanigor said:


> Sorry to all the new folk or peeps that didn't expect to find a couple extra pages of fluff when they sign on in the morning!!!




Everyone needs a good read in the morning over coffee.


----------



## TSWJan78

halliesmommy01 said:


> Hmm this posting war could help in my quest to break 1000 posts. I need to get on this.



I had the smae idea.. 20 to go!!


----------



## IWISHFORDISNEY

My neighbor is drunk and passed out on top of the hood of his truck.   Should I wake him or let the music blare??   Gotta love the ghetto.


----------



## halliesmommy01

I have been tiara shopping. I just can't find one that I am loving.


----------



## DVCsince02

katscradle said:


> How do you make chicken from scratch?







jeanigor said:


> I don't remember. LOOK! A sparlky!



Edward?
:drool:


----------



## AnneR

Oriental Trading also sells beads


----------



## firsttimemom

iwishfordisney said:


> my neighbor is drunk and passed out on top of the hood of his truck.   Should i wake him or let the music blare??   Gotta love the ghetto.




omg!


----------



## TSWJan78

leave him!!


----------



## kimisabella

Will we have to do anything "special" to get the beads


----------



## katscradle

A.Mickey said:


> I vote for the Brownies!
> 
> Thank you all for the welcome homes and congratulations!



Congrats Shanan & Jason! 
Welcome to the club!


----------



## jeanigor

IWISHFORDISNEY said:


> Yummo Jen!!
> 
> 
> Todd what are you thinking of doing??   Are beads possible or no?
> 
> Lori where do you order your beads from?   I have to see what is here in this small town.   Otherwise I might have to order online.
> 
> Posting war is on!!



I've got a couple things up my sleeve/on the burner. Very hush hush. Must be kept close to the pocket.

Let's just say something is for Friday and something for Sunday,....


----------



## halliesmommy01

IWISHFORDISNEY said:


> My neighbor is drunk and passed out on top of the hood of his truck.   Should I wake him or let the music blare??   Gotta love the ghetto.



I say leave him! I got to see 2 neighbors get cuffed and stuffed last night!


----------



## DVCsince02

IWISHFORDISNEY said:


> My neighbor is drunk and passed out on top of the hood of his truck.   Should I wake him or let the music blare??   Gotta love the ghetto.



Turn on the sprinklers. 



halliesmommy01 said:


> I have been tiara shopping. I just can't find one that I am loving.



I am getting the full on Miss Universe crown.


----------



## firsttimemom

TSWJan78 said:


> I had the smae idea.. 20 to go!!



I have 40. No idea I was this close


----------



## AnneR

It's awfully hard to post and do homework - now on to prime and composit numbers


----------



## jeanigor

DVCsince02 said:


> Beads, glow sticks and necklaces, crowns..... all will be fun at DATW.



 If you only knew.....family board family board family board


This forum requires that you wait 40 seconds between posts. Please try again in 20 seconds.


----------



## katscradle

TSWJan78 said:


> We had a desert with brownies, Cool Whip, Crushed Peanut butter cups, crushed Heath bars, and choc pudding.. YUMMY!!



Sounds yummy, but very fattening.
And keep Nikki away from the coolwhip!


----------



## jeanigor

A.Mickey said:


> I vote for the Brownies!
> 
> Thank you all for the welcome homes and congratulations!



I smell a grand trip in our future....the price of being a Friend of Jaime and on the Royal Court, you know.


----------



## AnneR

Glow sticks on sale this week at Michael's


----------



## DVCsince02

kimisabella said:


> Will we have to do anything "special" to get the beads



Only from Don.


----------



## TheBeadPirate

ewwwwww, I get to get my crown out and wear it?!? hee hee, yipppeeeee!


----------



## spaddy

sshaw10060 said:


> I am excited to announce we are going to DAP. We were swept up in the DIS spirit during the New England meet this weekend and couldn't resist when we were able to get a good deal on flight and hotel, plus our APs are burning a hole in our pocket.
> 
> I was so excited I spent the day yesterday reading all 251 pages of the first DAP thread (don't ask how long it took). It read like the great American novel. There were births and deaths, triumphs and tragedy, and joy and sorrow. I laughed, I cried. It was great.
> 
> At least I have a few days at WDW and a 7 day cruise to pass the time until DAP.



Wow, all the pages.  Impressive.


Welcome!!!



DVCsince02 said:


> *1
> 
> 
> 
> 2
> 
> 
> 
> 3
> 
> 
> 
> 4
> 
> 
> 
> I declare a posting war!*



Oh no.



katscradle said:


> I have to catch up slow down.



Me too.  I can't catch up.


----------



## AnneR

I could break 300 tonight


----------



## halliesmommy01

DVCsince02 said:


> I am getting the full on Miss Universe crown.



I have seen those. Will keep looking. I think a feather boa is appropriate as well


----------



## jeanigor

IWISHFORDISNEY said:


> Ok this is moving crazy fast.    I had a few questions a few posts back.



Ask it again.....


----------



## LMO429

i was just on this thread at page 9 and now its at page 14! WOW!

I have never seen a posting war before


----------



## kimisabella

DVCsince02 said:


> Only from Don.



He would enjoy that, wouldn't he?


----------



## katscradle

IWISHFORDISNEY said:


> My neighbor is drunk and passed out on top of the hood of his truck.   Should I wake him or let the music blare??   Gotta love the ghetto.




Maybe it's time to start the sprinkler!


----------



## AnneR

My gmail has 37  posts since this war started.


----------



## DVCsince02

Poor Brandie, missing all this fun.  She's got class tonight.


----------



## TSWJan78

Dollar store great place for Glow Sticks!!


----------



## jeanigor

halliesmommy01 said:


> I have been tiara shopping. I just can't find one that I am loving.



There are plenty out there to choose from. If you get in a pinch, I can point you in a direction or two.....


----------



## dpuck1998

DVCsince02 said:


> Woot, top 10!



Just below me, like you belong 



ADP said:


> Good Morning All
> 
> Just checking in to say hi.  Good luck with everything B.
> 
> I'm patiently waiting for December so I can display my "Spring Action Shooter" skills.



You don't stand a chance (who am I kidding)  



DVCsince02 said:


> 4 pages is an easy day.  The PCC 1.0 thread could bust out 50 pages a day.
> 
> 
> Wonder how that happened? 1....2.....3....4!



Noooooo



DVCsince02 said:


> Is this a challenge?  I still have all 3 awake, but I'll do my best.
> 
> How are the boys?



Boys are good, they wander to and fro...nevermind 



DVCsince02 said:


> Made my first ever batch of chicken and dumplings tonight.  From scratch!



One of my all time favs



jeanigor said:


> If you only knew.....family board family board family board
> 
> 
> This forum requires that you wait 40 seconds between posts. Please try again in 20 seconds.



LOL, Funny I was thinking about going to Japan for jewelry


Anyway, had a great weekend up north at the Great Wolf Lodge!  The kids had a blast at the waterpark and playing some interactive wizard game.  It was a fun trip.  Glad to see everyone kept busy without me.


----------



## AnneR

Haven't made it the dollar store.  Michaels had the tubes with multiple sticks for $1.


----------



## IWISHFORDISNEY

DVCsince02 said:


> Only from Don.



and you went there   gotta love the DIS hubby


I gues we could have tiered beads depending upon the insanity


----------



## TheBeadPirate

somebody come hang up my laundry for me, please?


----------



## jeanigor

kimisabella said:


> Will we have to do anything "special" to get the beads



You already have accomplished the required task to obtain my prize.


This forum requires that you wait 40 seconds between posts. Please try again in 20 seconds.


----------



## halliesmommy01

jeanigor said:


> There are plenty out there to choose from. If you get in a pinch, I can point you in a direction or two.....



Would you pm me some sites? I would be eternally grateful!


----------



## TSWJan78

One of these days I will learn to Multi quote!!


----------



## jeanigor

LMO429 said:


> i was just on this thread at page 9 and now its at page 14! WOW!
> 
> I have never seen a posting war before



We are not a rare species of bird.....lol


----------



## dpuck1998

DVCsince02 said:


> Only from Don.





kimisabella said:


> He would enjoy that, wouldn't he?





BTW, Got my $50 gift card in the mail.  Any wife in the photo at DAP gets a free slushie on me (I'd prefer it on them, but hey I'll take what I can get)


----------



## DVCsince02

katscradle said:


> Maybe it's time to start the sprinkler!



Great minds think alike.



dpuck1998 said:


> Just below me, like you belong
> 
> 
> 
> You don't stand a chance (who am I kidding)



There's my DIS hubby!


----------



## kimisabella

jeanigor said:


> You already have accomplished the required task to obtain my prize.



OK, I guess there is no need to flash you for any


----------



## halliesmommy01

TSWJan78 said:


> One of these days I will learn to Multi quote!!



not during a posting war!


----------



## shellyminnie

I wanna play!!!

Hey Jen, mind if I "borrow" your pumpkins??


----------



## A.Mickey

jeanigor said:


> I smell a grand trip in our future....the price of being a Friend of Jaime and on the Royal Court, you know.



For sure!  If you consider a grand trip...a studio, I am all for it!


----------



## jeanigor

TheBeadPirate said:


> ewwwwww, I get to get my crown out and wear it?!? hee hee, yipppeeeee!



Perhaps a crown/tiara/hearpiece photo is in order, just as the stEEk photo?


----------



## TheBeadPirate

jeanigor said:


> We are not a rare species of bird.....lol



rare? no.

Strange?

Most definitely!


----------



## jeanigor

TSWJan78 said:


> Dollar store great place for Glow Sticks!!



Party City has a good deal on them right now too.


----------



## halliesmommy01

I am so happy for you Shanan. As soon as we get some of these bills out of the way and a new roof. That is the next expense I am saving up for.


----------



## DVCsince02

dpuck1998 said:


> BTW, Got my $50 gift card in the mail.  Any wife in the photo at DAP gets a free slushie on me (I'd prefer it on them, but hey I'll take what I can get)



You are a mess!


----------



## jeanigor

halliesmommy01 said:


> Would you pm me some sites? I would be eternally grateful!



Of course I shall. As long as you don't mind waiting until there is a lapse in the action.....


----------



## AnneR

I got lost somewhere in this war


----------



## TSWJan78

jeanigor said:


> Party City has a good deal on them right now too.



No Party City in Massachusetts


----------



## IWISHFORDISNEY

The news here is a riot.   A "cold front" is coming to Florida it will go from 91 to 86 burrrrrrr.    Are you kidding me.


----------



## jeanigor

dpuck1998 said:


> BTW, Got my $50 gift card in the mail.  Any wife in the photo at DAP gets a free slushie on me (I'd prefer it on them, but hey I'll take what I can get)



What about secretaries? Or guys in kilts?


----------



## halliesmommy01

jeanigor said:


> Of course I shall. As long as you don't mind waiting until there is a lapse in the action.....



I would not expect anything else.


----------



## katscradle

At least Tracy won't have to wade through all of this for questions.


----------



## A.Mickey

halliesmommy01 said:


> I am so happy for you Shanan. As soon as we get some of these bills out of the way and a new roof. That is the next expense I am saving up for.



We are doing things a little backwards, but Jason is mom is helping us with the payments...and she isn't going to live forever....In 5 years we will buy a house.


----------



## shellyminnie

IWISHFORDISNEY said:


> The news here is a riot.   A "cold front" is coming to Florida it will go from 91 to 86 burrrrrrr.    Are you kidding me.



I was laughing at that too!! Gotta love the weathermen here!


----------



## DVCsince02

shellyminnie said:


> I wanna play!!!
> 
> Hey Jen, mind if I "borrow" your pumpkins??



Help yourself!



jeanigor said:


> Perhaps a crown/tiara/hearpiece photo is in order, just as the stEEk photo?



What's a hearpiece?


----------



## AnneR

86??

I think we are hopeful tomorrow at 68.


----------



## jeanigor

A.Mickey said:


> For sure!  If you consider a grand trip...a studio, I am all for it!



As long as we were there, I would sleep in a refrigerator box.


----------



## kimisabella

dpuck1998 said:


> BTW, Got my $50 gift card in the mail.  Any wife in the photo at DAP gets a free slushie on me (I'd prefer it on them, but hey I'll take what I can get)




OK - who is going to be in charge of Don since Tamra is not going to be at DAP?  Is there a 2nd in charge or something???


----------



## TSWJan78

halliesmommy01 said:


> I am so happy for you Shanan. As soon as we get some of these bills out of the way and a new roof. That is the next expense I am saving up for.



I missed it.. What is Shanan's exciting news?


----------



## dpuck1998

kimisabella said:


> OK, I guess there is no need to flash you for any



Who said THAT?  I'll clobber 'em!



shellyminnie said:


> I wanna play!!!
> 
> Hey Jen, mind if I "borrow" your pumpkins??



  Ok, too easy!



DVCsince02 said:


> You are a mess!



You act surprised!


----------



## shellyminnie

Note to self: Stand next to Don when the cameras come out!!


----------



## tiggerbell

Great time for the computer to freeze up, huh?


----------



## DVCsince02

MUPPETS on Dancing with the Stars!


----------



## TSWJan78

9 to go!!


----------



## AnneR

I thought the spare bed was the bathtub


----------



## jeanigor

TheBeadPirate said:


> rare? no.
> 
> Strange?
> 
> Most definitely!



I've been called worse before. I've been called, Normal.


----------



## halliesmommy01

DVCsince02 said:


> What's a hearpiece?



Kinda like a hearing aid but much more sparkly


----------



## A.Mickey

jeanigor said:


> As long as we were there, I would sleep in a refrigerator box.



I can make that happen!!

Tara, bought in to AKV on Saturday!


----------



## firsttimemom

katscradle said:


> At least Tracy won't have to wade through all of this for questions.



Poor Tracy (and the other DU agents). This must have been one heck of a day btwn the DCL stuff and the new discounts.


----------



## dpuck1998

kimisabella said:


> OK - who is going to be in charge of Don since Tamra is not going to be at DAP?  Is there a 2nd in charge or something???



I'm my own man!  (Seriously though, who is watching me?)



shellyminnie said:


> Note to self: Stand next to Don when the cameras come out!!



Always a good place to stand Shelly!  Until security arrives!


----------



## jeanigor

DVCsince02 said:


> What's a hearpiece?



I meant headpiece....but speed fingers, you know?  Mavis Beacon never worked for me....


----------



## IWISHFORDISNEY

kimisabella said:


> OK - who is going to be in charge of Don since Tamra is not going to be at DAP?  Is there a 2nd in charge or something???



I am thinking the only person capable of this feat is Paul


----------



## katscradle

jeanigor said:


> As long as we were there, I would sleep in a refrigerator box.



How about a double stroller for DATW!


----------



## TSWJan78

DVCsince02 said:


> MUPPETS on Dancing with the Stars!



That was cute!!  My computer cannot keep up with you guys!


----------



## firsttimemom

kimisabella said:


> OK - who is going to be in charge of Don since Tamra is not going to be at DAP?  Is there a 2nd in charge or something???



Like a vicewife?


----------



## jeanigor

TSWJan78 said:


> I missed it.. What is Shanan's exciting news?



SHe and Jason bought DVC at AKL....so jealous!


----------



## DVCsince02

dpuck1998 said:


> I'm my own man!  (Seriously though, who is watching me?)
> 
> 
> 
> Always a good place to stand Shelly!  Until security arrives!



I'll gladly stand between you and Paul.


----------



## jeanigor

tiggerbell said:


> Great time for the computer to freeze up, huh?



Sorry. You can still catch up though.....


----------



## AnneR

My computer got lost and three pages went by


----------



## TheBeadPirate

Said crown in question.... I also have a picture of Rick wearing it.....


----------



## dpuck1998

jeanigor said:


> I meant headpiece....but speed fingers, you know?  Mavis Beacon never worked for me....



Didn't imagine I'd see a Mavis Beacon reference today!  I hate that software, never worked on our computers.


----------



## jeanigor

AnneR said:


> I thought the spare bed was the bathtub



Well....Dereck said not to post those pictures....


This forum requires that you wait 40 seconds between posts. Please try again in 20 seconds.


----------



## A.Mickey

Normal!!    Eekkk...I don't like normal!


----------



## halliesmommy01

Love that Lori!


----------



## DVCsince02

One down, 2 to go!


----------



## katscradle

dpuck1998 said:


> I'm my own man!  (Seriously though, who is watching me?)
> 
> 
> 
> Always a good place to stand Shelly!  Until security arrives!



When security comes everyone run in different directions.


----------



## jeanigor

dpuck1998 said:


> I'm my own man!  (Seriously though, who is watching me?)
> 
> 
> 
> Always a good place to stand Shelly!  Until security arrives!



I thought someone was assigned to make sure you and Senor George were behaving.....


----------



## AnneR

jeanigor said:


> Well....Dereck said not to post those pictures....
> 
> There goes my diet coke.
> 
> This forum requires that you wait 40 seconds between posts. Please try again in 20 seconds.



but the computer cant refreshe in 20 seconds


----------



## Bornteach

I think I am dizzy!

You people put Ready, FIRE, Aim to shame!!!


----------



## cocowum

Did someone say posting war!?!?!


----------



## katscradle

TheBeadPirate said:


> Said crown in question.... I also have a picture of Rick wearing it.....




We need the picture of Rick wearing it.


----------



## jeanigor

DVCsince02 said:


> MUPPETS on Dancing with the Stars!



How awesome, okay. This is how to woo the womens, okay.


----------



## tiggerbell

Is a Tiara Case a carry-on or a checked bag?


----------



## DVCsince02

TheBeadPirate said:


> Said crown in question.... I also have a picture of Rick wearing it.....



Hi friends!


----------



## A.Mickey

Oooooo....Lori...does that Tiara have hearts?  I like it!!!


----------



## AnneR

I think we are trying to close this thread tonight.


----------



## TheBeadPirate

jeanigor said:


> I've been called worse before. I've been called, Normal.



NEVER!

Perish the thought!

Abby Normal?!?


----------



## halliesmommy01

cocowum said:


> Did someone say posting war!?!?!



Glad you could make it!


----------



## jeanigor

firsttimemom said:


> Like a vicewife?



I have a Vice Queen. Is that similar?


----------



## katscradle

cocowum said:


> Did someone say posting war!?!?!



Late to the party, but always welcome.


----------



## firsttimemom

DVCsince02 said:


> One down, 2 to go!



I love fall sports if only bcs it makes the kids fall asleep easily on practice nights! both of mine are down and out


----------



## jeanigor

cocowum said:


> Did someone say posting war!?!?!



Ummm....it wasn't me...


----------



## DVCsince02

katscradle said:


> When security comes everyone run in different directions.







cocowum said:


> Did someone say posting war!?!?!







jeanigor said:


> How awesome, okay. This is how to woo the womens, okay.







tiggerbell said:


> Is a Tiara Case a carry-on or a checked bag?


----------



## tiggerbell

jeanigor said:


> I have a Vice Queen. Is that similar?


 

Only if you give her a ring!


----------



## AnneR

Sorry got distracted - 12 year old girl drama - need I say more.


----------



## firsttimemom

jeanigor said:


> I have a Vice Queen. Is that similar?



absolutely!


----------



## jeanigor

Bornteach said:


> I think I am dizzy!
> 
> You people put Ready, FIRE, Aim to shame!!!



Welcome to the Boisterous Brigade!!


----------



## tiggerbell

DVCsince02 said:


>


 

You're multi-quoting in a WAR?!?!!?!


----------



## jeanigor

tiggerbell said:


> Is a Tiara Case a carry-on or a checked bag?



Yes. Both. And a wearable onboard. The scepter is going to be checked though.


----------



## halliesmommy01

jeanigor said:


> I have a Vice Queen. Is that similar?



I have vices does that count?


----------



## katscradle

AnneR said:


> Sorry got distracted - 12 year old girl drama - need I say more.



No I have been there and done that, I feel for you. 

WooHoo I got 300!


----------



## jeanigor

TheBeadPirate said:


> Said crown in question.... I also have a picture of Rick wearing it.....



Beautiful....and the tiara ain't bad either!


----------



## AnneR

I thought tiara's were reserved for Tiara Todd.  I will need to go shopping if this is a tiara required event.


----------



## DVCsince02

tiggerbell said:


> You're multi-quoting in a WAR?!?!!?!



Oh no you di'ent!


----------



## jeanigor

dpuck1998 said:


> Didn't imagine I'd see a Mavis Beacon reference today!  I hate that software, never worked on our computers.



I hate it too. Never worked with my brain.


----------



## Bornteach

firsttimemom said:


> absolutely!





I m a Vice Principal, would that count??


----------



## TheBeadPirate

A.Mickey said:


> Oooooo....Lori...does that Tiara have hearts?  I like it!!!



yepper....even has a sapphire and diamonte dangly in the center!


----------



## firsttimemom

AnneR said:


> Sorry got distracted - 12 year old girl drama - need I say more.



so is 12 worse than 11?

(pleasesaynopleasesaynopleasesayno)


----------



## dpuck1998

DVCsince02 said:


> I'll gladly stand between you and Paul.



Down girl....



cocowum said:


> Did someone say posting war!?!?!



Jen did it!



AnneR said:


> Sorry got distracted - 12 year old girl drama - need I say more.



So someone told her that someone else said that another girl might think her clothes looked funny?


----------



## jeanigor

TheBeadPirate said:


> NEVER!
> 
> Perish the thought!
> 
> Abby Normal?!?



No. That was my ex's skirt name, not mine.........


----------



## kab407

So, what's new?


----------



## tiggerbell

firsttimemom said:


> so is 12 worse than 11?
> 
> (pleasesaynopleasesaynopleasesayno)


 

Yes, but better than 13, if that helps...


----------



## LMO429

newbie to the posting war question.  what is the goal to get to a certain amount of pages?


----------



## jeanigor

tiggerbell said:


> Only if you give her a ring!



Hey you aren't only one that can come up with surprises.........


----------



## AnneR

[/SIZE]





firsttimemom said:


> so is 12 worse than 11?
> 
> (pleasesaynopleasesaynopleasesayno)



Okay I'll say NO

But then I'ld be lying.  It gets better by high school.


----------



## TheBeadPirate

Doing charity turn-about for Food for Friends at the Holidays.....


Just remember, you asked for it!


----------



## TSWJan78

I blink and miss 4 pages.. and while catching up on those 4 I miss two more.. WOW you guys are fast!!


----------



## halliesmommy01

kab407 said:


> So, what's new?



Hi Kathy! Glad to see you had a good trip.


----------



## jeanigor

AnneR said:


> I think we are trying to close this thread tonight.



That would break our 13 day record for one of the PCC 1.0 threads......


----------



## katscradle

kab407 said:


> So, what's new?



I got 300th post.
How bout you?


----------



## kimisabella

firsttimemom said:


> so is 12 worse than 11?
> 
> (pleasesaynopleasesaynopleasesayno)



I have 2 that already act like they are 16, not looking forward to more drama


----------



## shellyminnie

I hate slow computers!!


----------



## A.Mickey

And 12 is better than 13


----------



## DVCsince02

FYI

jeanigor  46 
AnneR  26 
DVCsince02  26 
halliesmommy01  16 
katscradle  13 
TheBeadPirate  13 
baby1disney  12 
TSWJan78  11 
kimisabella  10 
firsttimemom  9 
tiggerbell  9


----------



## AnneR

> So someone told her that someone else said that another girl might think her clothes looked funny?



That's one of the usual but tonight is - "you always blame me for everything" night.


----------



## tiggerbell

jeanigor said:


> Hey you aren't only one that can come up with surprises.........


----------



## jeanigor

AnneR said:


> I thought tiara's were reserved for Tiara Todd.  I will need to go shopping if this is a tiara required event.



I shall not reserve the honor of wearing a tiara. The glories shall be for all who wish.


----------



## halliesmommy01

shellyminnie said:


> I hate slow computers!!



me too Shelly!


----------



## DVCsince02

Hey Kathy!  How was the trip?


----------



## firsttimemom

tiggerbell said:


> Yes, but better than 13, if that helps...



Only helps if she survives the next 14 months to get her to 13. Not looking good...


----------



## TSWJan78

TheBeadPirate said:


> Doing charity turn-about for Food for Friends at the Holidays.....
> 
> 
> Just remember, you asked for it!



But I fif not miss this... Almost as great as Bawb in a bikini


----------



## tiggerbell

jeanigor said:


> I shall not reserve the honor of wearing a tiara. The glories shall be for all who wish.


 

Aah, but will we see the same tiara twice during DAP?


----------



## halliesmommy01

Don  What happened to Chad Pennington?


----------



## jeanigor

kab407 said:


> So, what's new?



Good to 'see' you!!! Just wish it was still from the world....


----------



## katscradle

TheBeadPirate said:


> Doing charity turn-about for Food for Friends at the Holidays.....
> 
> 
> Just remember, you asked for it!



I love it!
I will never look at Rick the same again.


----------



## DVCsince02

jeanigor said:


> I shall not reserve the honor of wearing a tiara. The glories shall be for all who wish.



You are so gracious.


----------



## TheBeadPirate

DVCsince02 said:


> FYI
> 
> jeanigor  46
> AnneR  26
> DVCsince02  26
> halliesmommy01  16
> katscradle  13
> TheBeadPirate  13
> baby1disney  12
> TSWJan78  11
> kimisabella  10
> firsttimemom  9
> tiggerbell  9



woohoo! Top 10!


----------



## AnneR

3 well now 2 more posts and I'll hit 300.  I have a long way to go to catch up with you Todd.


----------



## tiggerbell

It is creepy windy outside tonight!  Feels very November!


----------



## shellyminnie

DVCsince02 said:


> FYI
> 
> jeanigor  46
> AnneR  26
> DVCsince02  26
> halliesmommy01  16
> katscradle  13
> TheBeadPirate  13
> baby1disney  12
> TSWJan78  11
> kimisabella  10
> firsttimemom  9
> tiggerbell  9



Must. post. more.


----------



## halliesmommy01

DVCsince02 said:


> FYI
> 
> jeanigor  46
> AnneR  26
> DVCsince02  26
> halliesmommy01  16
> katscradle  13
> TheBeadPirate  13
> baby1disney  12
> TSWJan78  11
> kimisabella  10
> firsttimemom  9
> tiggerbell  9



Top Five It won't last LOL


----------



## jeanigor

DVCsince02 said:


> FYI
> 
> jeanigor  46
> AnneR  26
> DVCsince02  26
> halliesmommy01  16
> katscradle  13
> TheBeadPirate  13
> baby1disney  12
> TSWJan78  11
> kimisabella  10
> firsttimemom  9
> tiggerbell  9



I can't get less than 50 posts today...I missed all weekend!!!!


----------



## tiggerbell

shellyminnie said:


> Must. post. more.


 

Me. Too.


----------



## A.Mickey

TheBeadPirate said:


>



What a handsome devil...or shall I say beautiful lady!


----------



## firsttimemom

AnneR said:


> [/size]
> 
> Okay I'll say NO
> 
> But then I'ld be lying.  It gets better by high school.



Go ahead- lie to me!


----------



## halliesmommy01

Nancy said to tell you all Hello!


----------



## Bornteach

TheBeadPirate said:


> Doing charity turn-about for Food for Friends at the Holidays.....
> 
> 
> Just remember, you asked for it!




And there is your outfit for DATW!!!


----------



## TSWJan78

DVCsince02 said:


> FYI
> 
> jeanigor  46
> AnneR  26
> DVCsince02  26
> halliesmommy01  16
> katscradle  13
> TheBeadPirate  13
> baby1disney  12
> TSWJan78  11
> kimisabella  10
> firsttimemom  9
> tiggerbell  9



I want a blinkie!!  LOL


----------



## AnneR

I think I lost a page somewhere


----------



## katscradle

firsttimemom said:


> Only helps if she survives the next 14 months to get her to 13. Not looking good...




I know those feelings!


----------



## kab407

katscradle said:


> I got 300th post.
> How bout you?



Laundry!


----------



## kimisabella

TheBeadPirate said:


> Doing charity turn-about for Food for Friends at the Holidays.....
> 
> 
> Just remember, you asked for it!



OMG too funny!


----------



## firsttimemom

DVCsince02 said:


> FYI
> 
> jeanigor  46
> AnneR  26
> DVCsince02  26
> halliesmommy01  16
> katscradle  13
> TheBeadPirate  13
> baby1disney  12
> TSWJan78  11
> kimisabella  10
> firsttimemom  9
> tiggerbell  9



woo hoo!! First time i've made the list since right before PCC 1.0


----------



## TheBeadPirate

katscradle said:


> I love it!
> I will never look at Rick the same again.



LOL.... yep, that's my man!


----------



## jeanigor

tiggerbell said:


> Aah, but will we see the same tiara twice during DAP?



Only if Alicia wears the same pair of shoes twice! (Better known as a snowball's chance in Egypt.)


----------



## kab407

halliesmommy01 said:


> Hi Kathy! Glad to see you had a good trip.



Thanks Becky!


----------



## TSWJan78

halliesmommy01 said:


> Don  What happened to Chad Pennington?




Is that Ty's brother?


----------



## dpuck1998

kab407 said:


> So, what's new?



Hey Cougar!  Tell your sister I said HI 



LMO429 said:


> newbie to the posting war question.  what is the goal to get to a certain amount of pages?



the goal is to reach the goal....whatever that is...


----------



## cocowum

IWISHFORDISNEY said:


> Hi all I finally made it over here.   Got sick after our dolewhip meetup.   Slept it off and ran around today with the kiddo.   I am toying around with changing over to BC to be with the rest of the family.   I just cant justify the cost right now.   Maybe let it sink in a while.
> 
> Are we doing any exchanges or anything for DAP??   I was thinking to get beads to hand out to everyone at DATW.   Anyone else up for a bead exchange or something of the sort?


Hi Liz.


----------



## AnneR

Forgot to quote but I made the list.


----------



## jeanigor

AnneR said:


> 3 well now 2 more posts and I'll hit 300.  I have a long way to go to catch up with you Todd.



I owe it all to the Podcast Cruise!


----------



## DVCsince02

mmmmmmmmmmmmm, pumpkin roll.


----------



## shellyminnie

kab407 said:


> Laundry!



We missed you Saturday


----------



## katscradle

halliesmommy01 said:


> Top Five It won't last LOL



I have that feeling as well.


----------



## cocowum

DVCsince02 said:


> *1
> 
> 
> 
> 2
> 
> 
> 
> 3
> 
> 
> 
> 4
> 
> 
> 
> I declare a posting war!*


----------



## AnneR

So to increase my post count I need to cruise???


----------



## halliesmommy01

TSWJan78 said:


> Is that Ty's brother?



Miami Dolphin Quarterback


----------



## cocowum

jeanigor said:


> ~50° and freezing my tushie off. Bake brownies or turn on the heat?



I refuse to turn on the heat until November.


----------



## kab407

DVCsince02 said:


> Hey Kathy!  How was the trip?



Great trip.  Nice to spend sometime with my Sister and Niece. Discovery Cove was absolutely amazing. I can't wait for DAP though and seeing everyone again.


----------



## tiggerbell

AnneR said:


> So to increase my post count I need to cruise???


 

Yes.


----------



## TheBeadPirate

DVCsince02 said:


> mmmmmmmmmmmmm, pumpkin roll.



Send me a slice?!?


----------



## katscradle

jeanigor said:


> Only if Alicia wears the same pair of shoes twice! (Better known as a snowball's chance in Egypt.)


----------



## TSWJan78

3 to 1000!!!


----------



## cocowum

IWISHFORDISNEY said:


> I am thinking the only person capable of this feat is Paul


Trust me Paul's going to have his hands full.


----------



## wildfan1473

All I can say is thank you to Jen for posting this on FB, otherwise I would have been terrified to even try to catch up on this...


----------



## firsttimemom

IWISHFORDISNEY said:


> Hi all I finally made it over here.   Got sick after our dolewhip meetup.   Slept it off and ran around today with the kiddo.   I am toying around with changing over to BC to be with the rest of the family.   I just cant justify the cost right now.   Maybe let it sink in a while.
> 
> Are we doing any exchanges or anything for DAP??   I was thinking to get beads to hand out to everyone at DATW.   Anyone else up for a bead exchange or something of the sort?



Liz- I never saw your question before. I'd be up for a bead exchange!


----------



## AnneR

cocowum said:


> I refuse to turn on the heat until November.



I have no principles when it comes to being cold.  The heat is on if I am cold.

The queen has spoken.


----------



## kimisabella

cocowum said:


> I refuse to turn on the heat until November.



Me too - if they complain I tell em to put on a sweater!


----------



## DVCsince02

AnneR said:


> So to increase my post count I need to cruise???



Yup!


----------



## dpuck1998

halliesmommy01 said:


> Don  What happened to Chad Pennington?



Yea, he suxs!  The Dolphins just have no offense right now.  ohh....just saw the news as I was typing this.  Torn ACL....well might as well put in Henne and get him started, we might have the #1 draft pick next year.



DVCsince02 said:


> You are so gracious.



Hey, nice pumpkins btw


----------



## cocowum

katscradle said:


> Late to the party, but always welcome.


Hi Kat! 


tiggerbell said:


> You're multi-quoting in a WAR?!?!!?!





shellyminnie said:


> I hate slow computers!!



Me too! 

Durn! 
This forum requires that you wait 40 seconds between posts. Please try again in 16 seconds.


----------



## shellyminnie

TSWJan78 said:


> 3 to 1000!!!



Way to go Tara!!


----------



## chirurgeon

A posting war.  We haven't had one of those for a long time.  I missed the start.  Too busy watching Dancing with the Stars.  16 pages since I checked earlier this evening.  WOW.

Kim


----------



## TSWJan78

halliesmommy01 said:


> Miami Dolphin Quarterback


I know.. I was just being a smart ***


----------



## robind

jeanigor said:


> Ahem. From thread #1....
> jeanigor - 426
> baby1disney - 226
> georgemoe - 180
> spaddy - 129
> Minnie Lor - 125
> tiggerbell - 120
> scarlett873 - 112
> aspen37 - 110
> dpuck1998 - 103
> DVCsince02 - 102
> kab407 - 101
> shellyminnie - 101



Hump, if you ask me it's quality, not quantity.


----------



## kab407

dpuck1998 said:


> Hey Cougar!  Tell your sister I said HI
> 
> 
> 
> the goal is to reach the goal....whatever that is...



She wanted to know all about you, Don.


----------



## katscradle

TSWJan78 said:


> 3 to 1000!!!




I say congrats now then!


----------



## DVCsince02

AnneR said:


> I have no principles when it comes to being cold.  The heat is on if I am cold.
> 
> The queen has spoken.



I like the way you think!


----------



## AnneR

We are now on to 15 year old drama - the crush has been exposed.


----------



## jeanigor

AnneR said:


> So to increase my post count I need to cruise???



Just to increase your post count? Not really. 

Do you need to cruise with us? Absolutely!


----------



## cocowum

jeanigor said:


> Only if Alicia wears the same pair of shoes twice! (Better known as a snowball's chance in Egypt.)


----------



## wildfan1473

halliesmommy01 said:


> Don  What happened to Chad Pennington?



They just said something about him being out for the season due to a torn capsule or something in his shoulder


----------



## katscradle

chirurgeon said:


> A posting war.  We haven't had one of those for a long time.  I missed the start.  Too busy watching Dancing with the Stars.  16 pages since I checked earlier this evening.  WOW.
> 
> Kim




Hi Kim!


----------



## kab407

shellyminnie said:


> We missed you Saturday



We were at Discovery Cove for the day. They pretty much had to kick the four of us of there.  Amazing place and a great experience.


----------



## TSWJan78

chirurgeon said:


> A posting war.  We haven't had one of those for a long time.  I missed the start.  Too busy watching Dancing with the Stars.  16 pages since I checked earlier this evening.  WOW.
> 
> Kim



Better laye than never Kim...  Wasn't Gonzo cute


----------



## firsttimemom

kab407 said:


> Great trip.  Nice to spend sometime with my Sister and Niece. Discovery Cove was absolutely amazing. I can't wait for DAP though and seeing everyone again.



we're thinking about doing discovery cove in june when we do a castaway double dip. I have to get over my wetsuit phobia before then, though.


----------



## TheBeadPirate

dpuck1998 said:


> Hey, nice pumpkins btw



I was waiting for just this comment........

Way to not disappoint Don!


----------



## AnneR

Hi Kim!


----------



## TSWJan78

Woo Hoo!!  1,000 posts and it only took me 7 years and a posting war!!  Thanks guys!!!


----------



## chirurgeon

As far as the heat goes, I don't see us putting it on for the next couple of days.  Our house tends to hold the heat.  And I love to sleep in a very cool room. I have the ceiling fan going into November.  That was the one thing I liked about having my bedroom in the basement.  I like a cool room with lots of covers.

Kim


----------



## kathrna

jeanigor said:


> To quote a movie from my teen years: "Bring it!"


 
Good lord, Todd, your teenage years??!!  I'm going to have to pop over to FB to see how old you are!


----------



## katscradle

I am turning the computer over to John as he wants in on this as well.
I am off to take a bubble bath.
Have a great night everyone.


----------



## jeanigor

wildfan1473 said:


> All I can say is thank you to Jen for posting this on FB, otherwise I would have been terrified to even try to catch up on this...



Now you can be part of the madness!!!!!!


----------



## cocowum

Hi Kathy! I loved following along on your trip! Sounds like you had a blast! I've always wanted to try DC.


----------



## shellyminnie

What's this strange thing called a "heater" you keep referring to??


----------



## AnneR

I have officially past 300.  Looking to 500 now.


----------



## tiggerbell

TSWJan78 said:


> Woo Hoo!! 1,000 posts and it only took me 7 years and a posting war!! Thanks guys!!!


----------



## DVCsince02

AnneR said:


> We are now on to 15 year old drama - the crush has been exposed.


----------



## halliesmommy01

Hey Don as far as the number 1 draft pick goes have you met my St Louis Rams. Not pretty


----------



## IWISHFORDISNEY

Give the kiddo a bath and 10 pages go by.


----------



## kab407

firsttimemom said:


> we're thinking about doing discovery cove in june when we do a castaway double dip. I have to get over my wetsuit phobia before then, though.



You don't have to wear a wet suit.  You have the option of a vest.


----------



## cocowum

Congrats on 1000 Tara!


----------



## chirurgeon

katscradle said:


> Hi Kim!



Hi Katherine



TSWJan78 said:


> Better laye than never Kim...  Wasn't Gonzo cute



I love the Muppets.  I can't wait to see the digitized 3d Muppets.



AnneR said:


> Hi Kim!



Hi Anne


----------



## DVCsince02

Speaking of Castaway Cay, how about that waterslide?


----------



## tiggerbell

I just got to the Muppets - I love Muppets! (I watch NOTHING in real time)


----------



## jeanigor

AnneR said:


> I have no principles when it comes to being cold.  The heat is on if I am cold.
> 
> The queen has spoken.



Ahem?


----------



## wildfan1473

TSWJan78 said:


> Woo Hoo!!  1,000 posts and it only took me 7 years and a posting war!!  Thanks guys!!!



Congrats!


----------



## halliesmommy01

DVCsince02 said:


> Speaking of Castaway Cay, how about that waterslide?



That looks incredible. Can't wait to see it in person.


----------



## dpuck1998

cocowum said:


> Trust me Paul's going to have his hands full.



Wouldn't have it any other way!



robind said:


> Hump, if you ask me it's quality, not quantity.



That is what the "little" people always say!  



kab407 said:


> She wanted to know all about you, Don.



OHH NO!!  You didn't tell her did you?  I prefer to be mysterious 



TheBeadPirate said:


> I was waiting for just this comment........
> 
> Way to not disappoint Don!



I aim to please...


----------



## kathrna

jeanigor said:


> ~50° and freezing my tushie off. Bake brownies or turn on the heat?



brownies!!!


----------



## AnneR

It has taken several years and a lot of badgering but she finally broke.

The 12 year old takes all the credit.


----------



## kimisabella

DVCsince02 said:


> Speaking of Castaway Cay, how about that waterslide?



Very cool   I wonder how far you have to swim out to get to it


----------



## TSWJan78

I love love love my DVR!!


----------



## jeanigor

robind said:


> Hump, if you ask me it's quality, not quantity.



Are you saying I am pure fluff?


----------



## tiggerbell

TSWJan78 said:


> I love love love my DVR!!


 

Best invention ever!


----------



## IWISHFORDISNEY

Congrats Tara.


----------



## AnneR

Sorry Todd but when it comes to being cold.  I take the crown and my will be done.



jeanigor said:


> Ahem?


----------



## firsttimemom

DVCsince02 said:


> Speaking of Castaway Cay, how about that waterslide?




My soon-to-be 10 yr old will LOVE it! He will spend the entire day out there.


----------



## DVCsince02

Brandie is on her way home from class.  I told her she was missing out on the posting war.


----------



## kimisabella

jeanigor said:


> Are you saying I am pure fluff?



I wouldn't say that, you're more like a fluffernutter


----------



## halliesmommy01

OK I am getting a glass of wine. Try not to have 10 pages when I get back.


----------



## kathrna

DVCsince02 said:


> Made my first ever batch of chicken and dumplings tonight.  From scratch!



There are two different kinds of dumplings.  Did you make chicken and noodles or chicken and clumps of yummy goodness that one doesn't want to know what's in them?  Either way, YUM!


----------



## jeanigor

kab407 said:


> She wanted to know all about you, Don.



And how is your mom, Kathy??? :meeeeeooooooooow:


----------



## jeanigor

chirurgeon said:


> A posting war.  We haven't had one of those for a long time.  I missed the start.  Too busy watching Dancing with the Stars.  16 pages since I checked earlier this evening.  WOW.
> 
> Kim



Hi Kim. It's your Tiara Boy checking in. Kinda like Batman, but for the 'new' millenium..


----------



## IWISHFORDISNEY

I am the same way Anne  I can not take it under 70 in  my house


----------



## firsttimemom

TSWJan78 said:


> I love love love my DVR!!



best invention after indoor plumbing!


----------



## cocowum

jeanigor said:


> And how is your mom, Kathy??? :meeeeeooooooooow:



*snort*


----------



## Bornteach

TSWJan78 said:


> Woo Hoo!!  1,000 posts and it only took me 7 years and a posting war!!  Thanks guys!!!



Congrats Tara!!!


----------



## chirurgeon

kab407 said:


> We were at Discovery Cove for the day. They pretty much had to kick the four of us of there.  Amazing place and a great experience.



Kathy, did you do the dolphin encounter?  I was thinking about doing that in April.  If I can tear myself away from WDW.

Kim


----------



## Minnie Lor

Okay so this thread jumped 15 pages while I had dinner with my hubby. Is the goal to close another thread down?


----------



## Launchpad11B

Is this a posting war?!!


----------



## 3guysandagal

Hi All!!
Finally got Kat away from the keyboard! 
As soon as I showed her the post on FB, she commandeered the computer.


----------



## AnneR

halliesmommy01 said:


> OK I am getting a glass of wine. Try not to have 10 pages when I get back.



Did someone say wine?


----------



## jeanigor

TSWJan78 said:


> Woo Hoo!!  1,000 posts and it only took me 7 years and a posting war!!  Thanks guys!!!



Congrats!!! 1500 by DAP!!!!


----------



## tiggerbell

jeanigor said:


> Hi Kim. It's your *Tiara Boy* checking in. Kinda like Batman, but for the 'new' millenium..


 

Not gonna let that one go, huh?


----------



## DVCsince02

kathrna said:


> There are two different kinds of dumplings.  Did you make chicken and noodles or chicken and clumps of yummy goodness that one doesn't want to know what's in them?  Either way, YUM!



Big fat clumps of yummy goodness.  Chris prefers slippery dumplings, but I prefer drop.


----------



## kathrna

TheBeadPirate said:


> hmmmm, chocolate pumpkin cheesecake!



Lori, do you have a recipe for this?  It sounds divine!


----------



## AnneR

Minnie Lor said:


> Okay so this thread jumped 15 pages while I had dinner with my hubby. Is the goal to close another thread down?



I think we are attempting a record.


----------



## firsttimemom

AnneR said:


> Did someone say wine?



catch up people! I'm on my 2nd glass (in training for dec)


----------



## jeanigor

kathrna said:


> Good lord, Todd, your teenage years??!!  I'm going to have to pop over to FB to see how old you are!


----------



## cocowum

Launchpad11B said:


> Is this a posting war?!!



Hiya handsome!!!


----------



## tiggerbell

3guysandagal said:


> Hi All!!
> Finally got Kat away from the keyboard!
> As soon as I showed her the post on FB, she commandeered the computer.


 

Hi, John!!!


----------



## DVCsince02

Launchpad11B said:


> Is this a posting war?!!



Hi DIS hubby #2.


----------



## jeanigor

katscradle said:


> I am turning the computer over to John as he wants in on this as well.
> I am off to take a bubble bath.
> Have a great night everyone.



Night Katherine!


----------



## halliesmommy01

Launchpad11B said:


> Is this a posting war?!!



Hey Paul! But of course. Glad to see you.


----------



## AnneR

firsttimemom said:


> catch up people! I'm on my 2nd glass (in training for dec)



It's time to break out the big bottle


----------



## kab407

cocowum said:


> Hi Kathy! I loved following along on your trip! Sounds like you had a blast! I've always wanted to try DC.



Thanks Alicia.  We did have a blast!



dpuck1998 said:


> :OHH NO!!  You didn't tell her did you?  I prefer to be mysterious



You had her at clydesdale.


----------



## Launchpad11B

cocowum said:


> Hiya handsome!!!



Hello sweets!


----------



## TSWJan78

jeanigor said:


> Congrats!!! 1500 by DAP!!!!



We can try... I have a feeling the next 1,00 will be mucg quicker!!


----------



## jeanigor

DVCsince02 said:


> Brandie is on her way home from class.  I told her she was missing out on the posting war.



Hope she hurries....it might not be open much longer....


----------



## halliesmommy01

firsttimemom said:


> catch up people! I'm on my 2nd glass (in training for dec)



Give me about 10 minutes. The kids are driving me crazy tonight!


----------



## 3guysandagal

Not even going to try and catch up here.
I'll do that later.

Paul...I'm having that beer now!


----------



## Launchpad11B

DVCsince02 said:


> Hi DIS hubby #2.



Howdy DIS wife!


----------



## DVCsince02

3guysandagal said:


> Hi All!!
> Finally got Kat away from the keyboard!
> As soon as I showed her the post on FB, she commandeered the computer.



Are you saying the war was leaked on Facebook?


----------



## kab407

jeanigor said:


> And how is your mom, Kathy??? :meeeeeooooooooow:



She's good Todd.  She sends her love.


----------



## TSWJan78

Hi John and Paul!!


----------



## IWISHFORDISNEY

DVCsince02 said:


> Big fat clumps of yummy goodness.  Chris prefers slippery dumplings, but I prefer drop.



A girl after my own heart


----------



## jeanigor

tiggerbell said:


> Not gonna let that one go, huh?



t first I was taken aback....now, I see it like I said. A superhero. Someone for people to aspire to be.


----------



## kathrna

halliesmommy01 said:


> Oh it is about the season to be Boo'd. I am so excited for Halloween this year.



How does one get boo'd or snowman'd or turkey'd?


----------



## cocowum

jeanigor  64 
AnneR  41 
DVCsince02  37 
halliesmommy01  26 
TSWJan78  21 
katscradle  21 
tiggerbell  20 
firsttimemom  18 
TheBeadPirate  18 
kimisabella  15 
cocowum  12 
baby1disney  12 
A.Mickey  10 
IWISHFORDISNEY  10 
3guysandagal  10 
shellyminnie  9 
dpuck1998  9 
scarlett873  9 
kab407  8 
kathrna  8 
Launchpad11B  7


----------



## TheBeadPirate

kathrna said:


> Lori, do you have a recipe for this?  It sounds divine!



I probably havce it here somewhere..... I'll have to look and post it!


----------



## Launchpad11B

3guysandagal said:


> Not even going to try and catch up here.
> I'll do that later.
> 
> Paul...I'm having that beer now!



Good man!


----------



## jeanigor

3guysandagal said:


> Hi All!!
> Finally got Kat away from the keyboard!
> As soon as I showed her the post on FB, she commandeered the computer.



Evening John!!!


----------



## AnneR

cocowum said:


> jeanigor  64
> AnneR  41
> DVCsince02  37
> halliesmommy01  26
> TSWJan78  21
> katscradle  21
> tiggerbell  20
> firsttimemom  18
> TheBeadPirate  18
> kimisabella  15
> cocowum  12
> baby1disney  12
> A.Mickey  10
> IWISHFORDISNEY  10
> 3guysandagal  10
> shellyminnie  9
> dpuck1998  9
> scarlett873  9
> kab407  8
> kathrna  8
> Launchpad11B  7



I'll take number 2.


----------



## 3guysandagal

DVCsince02 said:


> Are you saying the war was leaked on Facebook?



There may be a mole.
An investigation has been started.


----------



## Minnie Lor

Holy cow ~ this is about as crazy as when Kevin is posting while they are recording the show. The DIS site is so slow to download for me that there's no way that I can keep up even with my high speed DSL. 

Have fun y'all!


----------



## halliesmommy01

kathrna said:


> How does one get boo'd or snowman'd or turkey'd?



I got it in a PM. I don't think I have it anymore. I cleaned out my mailbox


----------



## jeanigor

DVCsince02 said:


> Big fat clumps of yummy goodness.  Chris prefers slippery dumplings, but I prefer drop.



Lead balls in gravy are the best!!!


----------



## DVCsince02

Movin on up!


----------



## shellyminnie

Hi John!!

Hi Paul!!


----------



## kab407

chirurgeon said:


> Kathy, did you do the dolphin encounter?  I was thinking about doing that in April.  If I can tear myself away from WDW.
> 
> Kim



Kim,

DO IT!!!!!!

It was one of the most amazing experiences I have ever had.  I have a some pictures up on FB.  It is worth leaving Disney for the day.


----------



## cocowum

I had a job interview today and to celebrate I bought new shoes.


----------



## IWISHFORDISNEY

Oh no my count is low gotta buck that up.


----------



## jeanigor

kathrna said:


> How does one get boo'd or snowman'd or turkey'd?



family board family board family board family board



This forum requires that you wait 40 seconds between posts. Please try again in 20 seconds.


----------



## Launchpad11B

kab407 said:


> She's good Todd.  She sends her love.



Hello DIS wife 



TSWJan78 said:


> Hi John and Paul!!



Hi there!


----------



## 3guysandagal

AnneR said:


> I'll take number 2.



But not on the parquet, please.


----------



## AnneR

Don't give up!  The conversations tend to catch up with you.



Minnie Lor said:


> Holy cow ~ this is about as crazy as when Kevin is posting while they are recording the show. The DIS site is so slow to download for me that there's no way that I can keep up even with my high speed DSL.
> 
> Have fun y'all!


----------



## firsttimemom

cocowum said:


> jeanigor  64
> AnneR  41
> DVCsince02  37
> halliesmommy01  26
> TSWJan78  21
> katscradle  21
> tiggerbell  20
> firsttimemom  18
> TheBeadPirate  18
> kimisabella  15
> cocowum  12
> baby1disney  12
> A.Mickey  10
> IWISHFORDISNEY  10
> 3guysandagal  10
> shellyminnie  9
> dpuck1998  9
> scarlett873  9
> kab407  8
> kathrna  8
> Launchpad11B  7



8th place never felt so good!


----------



## halliesmommy01

John I hope you are doing better. I am glad you are enjoying the beer.


----------



## cocowum

kab407 said:


> Kim,
> 
> DO IT!!!!!!
> 
> It was one of the most amazing experiences I have ever had.  I have a some pictures up on FB.  It is worth leaving Disney for the day.



How much is it, per person?


----------



## shellyminnie

cocowum said:


> I had a job interview today and to celebrate I bought new shoes.



How did it go??


----------



## IWISHFORDISNEY

The cable is freaking out during the Cowboys game major curisng by DH.


----------



## kimisabella

kathrna said:


> How does one get boo'd or snowman'd or turkey'd?



around here, when you get boo'd it means that someone leaves a bag of candy outside your door w/a little note, the kids mostly do it to their friends before Halloween.


----------



## TSWJan78

cocowum said:


> jeanigor  64
> AnneR  41
> DVCsince02  37
> halliesmommy01  26
> TSWJan78  21
> katscradle  21
> tiggerbell  20
> firsttimemom  18
> TheBeadPirate  18
> kimisabella  15
> cocowum  12
> baby1disney  12
> A.Mickey  10
> IWISHFORDISNEY  10
> 3guysandagal  10
> shellyminnie  9
> dpuck1998  9
> scarlett873  9
> kab407  8
> kathrna  8
> Launchpad11B  7



Woo Hoo!!


----------



## jeanigor

3guysandagal said:


> There may be a mole.
> An investigation has been started.



klam_chowder has been successful in getting rid of some moles...but then again so has Jen, but she sends them to the rodent gastrointerologist.


----------



## AnneR

WooHoo!
A good reason for new shoes.




cocowum said:


> I had a job interview today and to celebrate I bought new shoes.


----------



## halliesmommy01

cocowum said:


> I had a job interview today and to celebrate I bought new shoes.



Good Luck Alicia! New Shoes are the best. Just like a new purse. Which reminds me I need to get a new pair of shoes. I need winter heels for work


----------



## Bornteach

One of my teachers tried to explain to her first grade class what my job was....she compared me to Joe Biden......

When they all looked confused, I asked them if they knew who Batman was?  They all perked up....YEAH I KNOW I KNOW

I said....welll then.....



Wait for it......






I am ROBIN!


----------



## tiggerbell

3guysandagal said:


> But not on the parquet, please.


 

So what exactly CAN be done on the parquet??????


----------



## kathrna

halliesmommy01 said:


> I have been tiara shopping. I just can't find one that I am loving.



I was thinking of using my Homecoming Queen one.  Or is that too much Todd?  Man, I'm back on page 12!  ACK!


----------



## cocowum

IWISHFORDISNEY said:


> Oh no my count is low gotta buck that up.



Me too!


----------



## IWISHFORDISNEY

Hope you get the job Alicia


----------



## DVCsince02

kab407 said:


> Kim,
> 
> DO IT!!!!!!
> 
> It was one of the most amazing experiences I have ever had.  I have a some pictures up on FB.  It is worth leaving Disney for the day.



Cool!


----------



## Minnie Lor

AnneR said:


> Don't give up!  The conversations tend to catch up with you.



Oh yeah, I forgot about my secret technique.


----------



## kimisabella

cocowum said:


> I had a job interview today and to celebrate I bought new shoes.



good luck - what kind of shoes?  will you be bringing them to DAP?


----------



## jeanigor

cocowum said:


> I had a job interview today and to celebrate I bought new shoes.



Woo Hooo!!!


----------



## 3guysandagal

Hi to all that said Hi!!

My day got better after leaving work.


----------



## kab407

Launchpad11B said:


> Hello DIS wife



Hi Love 

Tough day at work?


----------



## TSWJan78

halliesmommy01 said:


> I got it in a PM. I don't think I have it anymore. I cleaned out my mailbox



I have it.. I got it from the troll if you can belive that.  I will forward it along if you guys want


----------



## cocowum

Thanks guys! Paul hoes I get the job too.


----------



## IWISHFORDISNEY

Shelly 

Gene wanted to drive over to B&C for lunch to get one of those orange slushies.   I think you have created an addict.


----------



## halliesmommy01

IWISHFORDISNEY said:


> The cable is freaking out during the Cowboys game major curisng by DH.



My Directv went out when the Indy game was starting yesterday. I was the one cursing.


----------



## jeanigor

3guysandagal said:


> But not on the parquet, please.


----------



## Minnie Lor

What's everyone wearing to DAP - not that I really care - just jabbering away.


----------



## Launchpad11B

shellyminnie said:


> Hi John!!
> 
> Hi Paul!!



Hi Shelly. 



kimisabella said:


> around here, when you get boo'd it means that someone leaves a bag of candy outside your door w/a little note, the kids mostly do it to their friends before Halloween.



Hi DIS wife!


----------



## kab407

cocowum said:


> How much is it, per person?



With no discounts, ~$300/pp.  That price includes just about everything, food, drinks (including beer), towels, dolphin swim and the use of the facilities.  I will say that DC is spotless and the staff there could not have been nicer and more helpful. The only thing we paid extra for were pictures.


----------



## TheBeadPirate

mmmmm Blue Bunny malted milk ball chocolate drumsticks.........


----------



## TSWJan78

What will you do when you get the job Alicia?!?


----------



## 3guysandagal

cocowum said:


> I had a job interview today and to celebrate I bought new shoes.




Hope you get it!

Do you have a seperate house trailer or something in the backyard that you store these in?

I feel for ya Paul!


----------



## AnneR

Bornteach said:


> One of my teachers tried to explain to her first grade class what my job was....she compared me to Joe Biden......
> 
> When they all looked confused, I asked them if they knew who Batman was?  They all perked up....YEAH I KNOW I KNOW
> 
> I said....welll then.....
> 
> 
> 
> Wait for it......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am ROBIN!



Maybe I should try this analogy - my kids think all I do is go to meetings.


----------



## cocowum

kimisabella said:


> good luck - what kind of shoes?  will you be bringing them to DAP?



No heels in WDW. I'll only bring crocs.


----------



## halliesmommy01

tiggerbell said:


> So what exactly CAN be done on the parquet??????



Family Board Family Board to quote Todd!


----------



## Launchpad11B

cocowum said:


> Thanks guys! Paul hoes I get the job too.



I have never HOED a day in my life! The nerve!


----------



## kimisabella

Launchpad11B said:


> Hi Shelly.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi DIS wife!



Hello DIS hubby!  Earlier it was determined that you will be in charge of Don since Tamra will not be at DAP.  He has already been acting "frisky".....you have a tough job ahead of you


----------



## AnneR

cocowum said:


> No heels in WDW. I'll only bring crocs.



crocs


----------



## jeanigor

kab407 said:


> Kim,
> 
> DO IT!!!!!!
> 
> It was one of the most amazing experiences I have ever had.  I have a some pictures up on FB.  It is worth leaving Disney for the day.



Whoa. That is serious. Leave the hallowed ground?


----------



## Bornteach

AnneR said:


> Maybe I should try this analogy - my kids think all I do is go to meetings.



Anne-  What do you do??  : )


----------



## IWISHFORDISNEY

Minnie Lor said:


> What's everyone wearing to DAP - not that I really care - just jabbering away.




Depends on the weather I am guessing.  

This reminds me I saw the coolest DATW shirts someone had.   You wrote what you drank in each country on the shirt.    Loved it!!


----------



## jeanigor

Bornteach said:


> One of my teachers tried to explain to her first grade class what my job was....she compared me to Joe Biden......
> 
> When they all looked confused, I asked them if they knew who Batman was?  They all perked up....YEAH I KNOW I KNOW
> 
> I said....welll then.....
> 
> 
> 
> Wait for it......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am ROBIN!



But I thought you were Kristen??!?!?!


----------



## shellyminnie

IWISHFORDISNEY said:


> Shelly
> 
> Gene wanted to drive over to B&C for lunch to get one of those orange slushies.   I think you have created an addict.



 That's too funny!! He certainly did enjoy that slushie!!


----------



## wildfan1473

halliesmommy01 said:


> My Directv went out when the Indy game was starting yesterday. I was the one cursing.



I hate when that happens.  I think my parents are at the game tonight, lucky ducks.


----------



## halliesmommy01

I loved Sea World. I think next trip we may take the kids. They would love it.


----------



## Minnie Lor

Love my crocs but not out of the house.


----------



## TSWJan78

kathrna said:


> I was thinking of using my Homecoming Queen one.  Or is that too much Todd?  Man, I'm back on page 12!  ACK!



So wish I was going to DAP .. I could have brought my Cinderella Swoarofski (I know I butchered it) one!!


----------



## cocowum

Minnie Lor said:


> What's everyone wearing to DAP - not that I really care - just jabbering away.



Probably DIS Unplugged T-shirts.  Gotta represent!


----------



## kathrna

dpuck1998 said:


> BTW, Got my $50 gift card in the mail.  Any wife in the photo at DAP gets a free slushie on me (I'd prefer it on them, but hey I'll take what I can get)



"On you" on you or what??


----------



## kimisabella

cocowum said:


> No heels in WDW. I'll only bring crocs.



gotcha   Although I don't think I'll be bringing heels, I have no idea what shoes I will be bringing!!  Anyone try the Fitflops?


----------



## Launchpad11B

kab407 said:


> Hi Love
> 
> Tough day at work?



You would have been proud. Lots of chemistry from me today!


----------



## DVCsince02

MAN!  Brandie calls to tell me she'll be home in 10 minutes and 2 pages fly by.



cocowum said:


> I had a job interview today and to celebrate I bought new shoes.



For what?



jeanigor said:


> klam_chowder has been successful in getting rid of some moles...but then again so has Jen, but she sends them to the rodent gastrointerologist.







Launchpad11B said:


> I have never HOED a day in my life! The nerve!



You can work the hoe like a pro in FARMVILLE!


----------



## Bornteach

jeanigor said:


> But I thought you were Kristen??!?!?!




Not to 750 children........


but thanx TT!!


----------



## wildfan1473

Bornteach said:


> One of my teachers tried to explain to her first grade class what my job was....she compared me to Joe Biden......
> 
> When they all looked confused, I asked them if they knew who Batman was?  They all perked up....YEAH I KNOW I KNOW
> 
> I said....welll then.....
> 
> 
> 
> Wait for it......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am ROBIN!



Too cute!


----------



## AnneR

Bornteach said:


> Anne-  What do you do??  : )



Fancy Title - Chief of Operations

I oversee services to adults with barriers to community success - adults with disabilities, homeless and unemployed veterans - I do go to a lot of meetings.


----------



## jeanigor

tiggerbell said:


> So what exactly CAN be done on the parquet??????



I was already beat to it...but

family board family board family board


----------



## dpuck1998

cocowum said:


> Hi Kathy! I loved following along on your trip! Sounds like you had a blast! I've always wanted to try DC.



You'd love it!  I've done several dolphin swims and that was the best of the bunch.  The day of relaxing on the beach and low crowds was great also.



tiggerbell said:


> Best invention ever!



Agree!!  Beats sliced bread



Launchpad11B said:


> Is this a posting war?!!



Yea, what are you doing up so late?  Still in NYC?



kab407 said:


> Thanks Alicia.  We did have a blast!
> 
> 
> 
> You had her at clydesdale.



  Tell her I said HI    If she is half as much fun as you and your mom I have no doubt she is a gem!




cocowum said:


> Thanks guys! Paul hoes I get the job too.



Paul is hoe'en?  Atta boy!!


----------



## Minnie Lor

IWISHFORDISNEY said:


> Depends on the weather I am guessing.
> 
> This reminds me I saw the coolest DATW shirts someone had.   You wrote what you drank in each country on the shirt.    Loved it!!



LOVE THAT! What a great idea.


----------



## 3guysandagal

tiggerbell said:


> So what exactly CAN be done on the parquet??????



Karaoke!!!


----------



## jeanigor

kathrna said:


> I was thinking of using my Homecoming Queen one.  Or is that too much Todd?  Man, I'm back on page 12!  ACK!



Too Much? Too much? Is there ever such a thing?


----------



## firsttimemom

halliesmommy01 said:


> I loved Sea World. I think next trip we may take the kids. They would love it.



I love how relaxed that park is. DD loves marine animals and wants to do one of their summer programs in a couple years.

they do some great behind the scenes tours that aren't too $$.


----------



## shellyminnie

Launchpad11B said:


> I have never HOED a day in my life! The nerve!



You . .  .no!! Don, however . . .


----------



## kab407

Launchpad11B said:


> You would have been proud. Lots of chemistry from me today!



Aaaawwwww, be still my heart.


----------



## Minnie Lor

I'm hoping it will be cool but not cold. I heard that it was cold last year. IN 2007 it was cold at night but nice during the day.


----------



## halliesmommy01

jeanigor said:


> I was already beat to it...but
> 
> family board family board family board



But I gave you credit! imitation is the most sincere form of flattery


----------



## AnneR

3guysandagal said:


> Karaoke!!!



I'll step down.

You would need earplugs if I were to sing.


----------



## jeanigor

Minnie Lor said:


> What's everyone wearing to DAP - not that I really care - just jabbering away.



Lips are zipped on this issue as well. Hush hush. On a need to know basis only.


----------



## shellyminnie

Paul, Kym's on!!


----------



## IWISHFORDISNEY

Is it rude to take my own wine to a birthday party?


----------



## cocowum

Launchpad11B said:


> I have never HOED a day in my life! The nerve!






Paul can't talk right now. Kim Johnson is on...


----------



## Minnie Lor

What's everyones best guess as to when DU will contact us about DAP?


----------



## Bornteach

AnneR said:


> Fancy Title - Chief of Operations
> 
> I oversee services to adults with barriers to community success - adults with disabilities, homeless and unemployed veterans - I do go to a lot of meetings.



As I am sure you have said.....

My life is a meeting!  : )


----------



## DVCsince02

IWISHFORDISNEY said:


> This reminds me I saw the coolest DATW shirts someone had.   You wrote what you drank in each country on the shirt.    Loved it!!



This sounds like a must have!


----------



## kathrna

TSWJan78 said:


> I missed it.. What is Shanan's exciting news?



They bought into DVC.  

now back to page 17 !!!


----------



## TSWJan78

dpuck1998 said:


> You'd love it!  I've done several dolphin swims and that was the best of the bunch.  The day of relaxing on the beach and low crowds was great also.
> 
> 
> 
> Agree!!  Beats sliced bread
> 
> 
> 
> Yea, what are you doing up so late?  Still in NYC?
> 
> 
> 
> Tell her I said HI    If she is half as much fun as you and your mom I have no doubt she is a gem!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul is hoe'en?  Atta boy!!



Rut roo.. Don Multi quoted... does he have to sit in the bad boy chair?


----------



## wildfan1473

Minnie Lor said:


> What's everyone wearing to DAP - not that I really care - just jabbering away.



Probably my GKTW podcast shirt, unless I can come up with a DISunplugged sweatshirt


----------



## robind

katscradle said:


> How do you make chicken from scratch?




Sit on an egg


----------



## jeanigor

IWISHFORDISNEY said:


> Depends on the weather I am guessing.
> 
> This reminds me I saw the coolest DATW shirts someone had.   You wrote what you drank in each country on the shirt.    Loved it!!



By the time we got to Italy, you would no longer be able to read my shirt....as evidenced by my passport for last DATW


----------



## Minnie Lor

I would love to see Kevin or John's face when he check's this thread.


----------



## Launchpad11B

Kym Johnson"s on DWTS!!! I love Kym Johnson!


----------



## firsttimemom

jeanigor said:


> Lips are zipped on this issue as well. Hush hush. On a need to know basis only.



so how do you decide who needs to know?


----------



## IWISHFORDISNEY

What is the post count now?


----------



## DVCsince02

Minnie Lor said:


> What's everyones best guess as to when DU will contact us about DAP?



If it goes like the cruise, about 2 weeks before.


----------



## AnneR

Bornteach said:


> As I am sure you have said.....
> 
> My life is a meeting!  : )



I celebrate the hours without meetings.


----------



## chirurgeon

tiggerbell said:


> Not gonna let that one go, huh?



Of course not.  Its just hard to see when the thread explodes with a posting war.  

And Tiara Boy knows I love him.  And I hope I can be there when he rides Everest for the first time.  It is one of my favorite rides.  And it does wonders for my back.  I'm serious.  I love that long uphill, it feels so good on my back.

Kim


----------



## IWISHFORDISNEY

jeanigor said:


> By the time we got to Italy, you would no longer be able to read my shirt....as evidenced by my passport for last DATW


----------



## Bornteach

wildfan1473 said:


> Probably my GKTW podcast shirt, unless I can come up with a DISunplugged sweatshirt



I have one of those!  

It is VERY comfy!


----------



## jeanigor

Minnie Lor said:


> What's everyones best guess as to when DU will contact us about DAP?



55-60 days out. My guess.


----------



## chirurgeon

THIRTY PAGES IN ONE EVENING.  Did we ever do that on the cruise threads?

Kim


----------



## jeanigor

TSWJan78 said:


> Rut roo.. Don Multi quoted... does he have to sit in the bad boy chair?



He likes being a 'bad boy' so be careful what you do. Spankings mean something different to the copy repair man.


----------



## shellyminnie

Ooh, ooh, ooh . . . NEWS FLASH!!!!!

We're supposed to getting temps in the 50s at night this week!!! 

BRING IT ON!!


----------



## halliesmommy01

Who Posted? 
Total Posts: 573 
User Name Posts 
jeanigor  77 
AnneR  49 
DVCsince02  43 
halliesmommy01  34 
TSWJan78  27 
firsttimemom  21 
tiggerbell  21 
katscradle  21 
cocowum  20 
TheBeadPirate  20


----------



## cocowum

cocowum said:


> Paul can't talk right now. Kim Johnson is on...





Launchpad11B said:


> Kym Johnson"s on DWTS!!! I love Kym Johnson!



Calm down...


----------



## AnneR

It appears to be slowing down.  I can keep up.


----------



## dpuck1998

kimisabella said:


> Hello DIS hubby!  Earlier it was determined that you will be in charge of Don since Tamra will not be at DAP.  He has already been acting "frisky".....you have a tough job ahead of you



I've been doing that for 36 years....give or take a few.



halliesmommy01 said:


> I loved Sea World. I think next trip we may take the kids. They would love it.



If you go, try to do the behind the scenes tour.  It was 8 hrs, but worth every penny!!



shellyminnie said:


> You . .  .no!! Don, however . . .







cocowum said:


> Paul can't talk right now. Kim Johnson is on...



This Kym Johnson?








TSWJan78 said:


> Rut roo.. Don Multi quoted... does he have to sit in the bad boy chair?



Please Please Please   Will I be spanked next?


----------



## DVCsince02

jeanigor  78 
AnneR  49 
DVCsince02  43 
halliesmommy01  34 
TSWJan78  27 
firsttimemom  21 
tiggerbell  21 
katscradle  21 
cocowum  20 
TheBeadPirate  20 
kimisabella  19


----------



## Minnie Lor

DVCsince02 said:


> If it goes like the cruise, about 2 weeks before.



Oh my word! I'm so glad that they waved the $25 fee for DU peeps. I didn't know that they were going to do that. Gives me more money for another ADR.


----------



## kathrna

katscradle said:


> When security comes everyone run in different directions.



Run serpentine, too!


----------



## scarlett873

You people are mean...


Posting war when i'm being the good student and paying attention in class...


----------



## TSWJan78

Bornteach said:


> I have one of those!
> 
> It is VERY comfy!



I was very jealous of your sweat shirt Kristen... I think I am going to get one of those and a Dis Onsie for the Baby


----------



## AnneR

halliesmommy01 said:


> Who Posted?
> Total Posts: 573
> User Name Posts
> jeanigor  77
> AnneR  49
> DVCsince02  43
> halliesmommy01  34
> TSWJan78  27
> firsttimemom  21
> tiggerbell  21
> katscradle  21
> cocowum  20
> TheBeadPirate  20



Todd is pulling away.


----------



## halliesmommy01

I have had almostt 40 posts just tonight. Getting to 1000 before December may just happen.


----------



## jeanigor

firsttimemom said:


> so how do you decide who needs to know?



For sure my Vice Queen, for we are sharing a room and she will see my wardrobe.


----------



## cocowum

jeanigor  79 
AnneR  50 
DVCsince02  44 
halliesmommy01  35 
TSWJan78  27 
firsttimemom  21 
tiggerbell  21 
cocowum  21 
katscradle  21 
TheBeadPirate  20 
kimisabella  19 
IWISHFORDISNEY  19 
3guysandagal  16 
shellyminnie  15 
Launchpad11B  14 
kab407  13

Woo hoo! Top ten!


----------



## firsttimemom

chirurgeon said:


> Of course not.  Its just hard to see when the thread explodes with a posting war.
> 
> And Tiara Boy knows I love him.  And I hope I can be there when he rides Everest for the first time.  It is one of my favorite rides.  And it does wonders for my back.  I'm serious.  I love that long uphill, it feels so good on my back.
> 
> Kim



todd's never done everest? LOVE LOVE LOVE that ride! Except the part where it stops at the top of the mangled track. I always think it's going to go over. The whole rest of the ride is awesome.


----------



## DVCsince02

What is it about Guy Fieri?  I like him.


----------



## scarlett873

jeanigor said:


> He likes being a 'bad boy' so be careful what you do. Spankings mean something different to the copy repair man.


----------



## kimisabella

cocowum said:


> Calm down...



Well, you were talking about Zac Efron earlier on FB, right?  What's fair is fair...


----------



## Minnie Lor

AnneR said:


> It appears to be slowing down.  I can keep up.



I have the DIS on two tab's. shhhh


----------



## AnneR

jeanigor said:


> For sure my Vice Queen, for we are sharing a room and she will see my wardrobe.



family board, family board


----------



## jeanigor

chirurgeon said:


> THIRTY PAGES IN ONE EVENING.  Did we ever do that on the cruise threads?
> 
> Kim



The one that started when I was in the hospital in January. One day had 55 pages to it. Lots of Twilight talk. And some show on HBO....


----------



## TSWJan78

DVCsince02 said:


> jeanigor  78
> AnneR  49
> DVCsince02  43
> halliesmommy01  34
> TSWJan78  27
> firsttimemom  21
> tiggerbell  21
> katscradle  21
> cocowum  20
> TheBeadPirate  20
> kimisabella  19



Oh No.. I'm falling!!  Wow.. Todd you are amazing!!


----------



## DVCsince02

Sorry B.  Try to keep up!


----------



## 3guysandagal

Ok I'm back and trying to catch up.
Had to re-hang the TV after painting the entertainment center again.


----------



## halliesmommy01

DVCsince02 said:


> What is it about Guy Fieri?  I like him.



Me too. I love Diners, Drive in's and Dives


----------



## wildfan1473

Bornteach said:


> I have one of those!
> 
> It is VERY comfy!



Really?  Did you make it, or did you buy one?  Can we buy DISunplugged stuff?  I thought I saw something Corey posted about it not that long ago...


----------



## AnneR

Your secret is safe with me.


Minnie Lor said:


> I have the DIS on two tab's. shhhh


----------



## TSWJan78

Brandie!!! Welcome!!


----------



## DVCsince02

Anne is doing good holding down the number 2 spot.


----------



## cocowum

dpuck1998 said:


> I've been doing that for 36 years....give or take a few.
> 
> 
> 
> If you go, try to do the behind the scenes tour.  It was 8 hrs, but worth every penny!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This Kym Johnson?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please Please Please   Will I be spanked next?




*DON!!!!!!*


scarlett873 said:


> You people are mean...
> 
> 
> Posting war when i'm being the good student and paying attention in class...



Hi Brandie!!!!


----------



## jeanigor

chirurgeon said:


> Of course not.  Its just hard to see when the thread explodes with a posting war.
> 
> And Tiara Boy knows I love him.  And I hope I can be there when he rides Everest for the first time.  It is one of my favorite rides.  And it does wonders for my back.  I'm serious.  I love that long uphill, it feels so good on my back.
> 
> Kim



I know you love me.


This forum requires that you wait 40 seconds between posts. Please try again in 20 seconds.


----------



## shellyminnie

scarlett873 said:


> You people are mean...
> 
> 
> Posting war when i'm being the good student and paying attention in class...



There she is!! Hi Brandie!!


----------



## kimisabella

DVCsince02 said:


> What is it about Guy Fieri?  I like him.



I don't know, but I find him strangely attractive too


----------



## Launchpad11B

dpuck1998 said:


> This Kym Johnson?




Yep, that's her!


----------



## halliesmommy01

HI Brandie! Hope class is going well.


----------



## DVCsince02

Two tabs?  I declare a cheater!


----------



## jeanigor

firsttimemom said:


> todd's never done everest? LOVE LOVE LOVE that ride! Except the part where it stops at the top of the mangled track. I always think it's going to go over. The whole rest of the ride is awesome.



Nope. Never done Everest. Never done Mission Space. Before PCC 1.0, the last time I was there was just before 9/11.


----------



## AnneR

DVCsince02 said:


> Anne is doing good holding down the number 2 spot.



But I feel like this is a very schizophrenic conversation.

Just going with the flow.


----------



## kathrna

TheBeadPirate said:


> Doing charity turn-about for Food for Friends at the Holidays.....
> 
> 
> Just remember, you asked for it!



DY-NO-MITE RICK!!


----------



## Minnie Lor

Maybe a sweatshirt with the DAP logo ...might be cool.


----------



## scarlett873

cocowum said:


> *DON!!!!!!*
> 
> 
> Hi Brandie!!!!




I'm trying, but i'll just go back to the beginning of the post war declaration and quote individual posts to catch up...


After you've all gone to bed!! mwahahahahaha


----------



## DVCsince02

I'm glad I'm not the only one with a thing for Guy.


----------



## shellyminnie

DVCsince02 said:


> What is it about Guy Fieri?  I like him.



I  Guy!! Gotta love that hair!!


----------



## Bornteach

wildfan1473 said:


> Really?  Did you make it, or did you buy one?  Can we buy DISunplugged stuff?  I thought I saw something Corey posted about it not that long ago...



Yes, You can get them at Cafe Press.


----------



## firsttimemom

jeanigor said:


> Nope. Never done Everest. Never done Mission Space. Before PCC 1.0, the last time I was there was just before 9/11.



I did the 'easy' mission space last year. It was fun- not bad at all. It wasn't crowded so not every seat was taken so that helped w/ the claustrophobia.


----------



## jeanigor

Minnie Lor said:


> I have the DIS on two tab's. shhhh



Shhh...Be vewy, vewy quiet.....I open a new tab every time I quote.


----------



## jeanigor

TSWJan78 said:


> Oh No.. I'm falling!!  Wow.. Todd you are amazing!!



Thank you. And you haven't even met me in person yet!!!


----------



## halliesmommy01

DVCsince02 said:


> I'm glad I'm not the only one with a thing for Guy.



Nope! I liked him since the Food network star show


----------



## AnneR

Thinking about buying a sweatshirt and bedazzling it.  After all we need to sparkle for DATW.


----------



## cocowum

kimisabella said:


> Well, you were talking about Zac Efron earlier on FB, right?  What's fair is fair...



Ooooo Zac Ephron...
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	










I have to admit, I feel a little creepy posting that...


----------



## scarlett873

I have a girl crush on Giada...I'm not ashamed to admit it...


----------



## dpuck1998

cocowum said:


> *DON!!!!!!*
> 
> 
> Hi Brandie!!!!



What?  



Launchpad11B said:


> Yep, that's her!



Just checking


----------



## Launchpad11B




----------



## firsttimemom

DVCsince02 said:


> What is it about Guy Fieri?  I like him.




I'm a sucker for a guy that can cook!


----------



## Bornteach

Minnie Lor said:


> Maybe a sweatshirt with the DAP logo ...might be cool.



We are going to make outs with the DAP logo.  Corey mentioned releasing a high res one for just that purpose.


----------



## tiggerbell

jeanigor said:


> For sure my Vice Queen, for we are sharing a room and she will see my wardrobe.


 
SHE will stay in her 3'x3' section of room, as to make room for the wardrobe.


----------



## Minnie Lor

jeanigor said:


> Shhh...Be vewy, vewy quiet.....I open a new tab every time I quote.



Did I teach you that trick or did you teach me?


----------



## chirurgeon

kab407 said:


> Kim,
> 
> DO IT!!!!!!
> 
> It was one of the most amazing experiences I have ever had.  I have a some pictures up on FB.  It is worth leaving Disney for the day.



Thanks, Kathy.  It was kind of hard to find your reply.  This thread is moving at warp speed tonight.

Kim


----------



## AnneR

How do you keep multiple tabs straight?  I would get totally lost.


----------



## scarlett873

Never done Mission Space...don't plan on it either...


----------



## dpuck1998

cocowum said:


> Ooooo Zac Ephron...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have to admit, I feel a little creepy posting that...



YOU SHOULD!!  Call me crazy, but I think men should look like men not teenage girls!!


----------



## DVCsince02

Can't stand Giada!


----------



## jeanigor

firsttimemom said:


> I did the 'easy' mission space last year. It was fun- not bad at all. It wasn't crowded so not every seat was taken so that helped w/ the claustrophobia.



Got some other never before done rides (Soarin', Philharmagic, TSM) done during the post PCC time...looking to make sure I have everything under my belt now...


----------



## TSWJan78

cocowum said:


> Ooooo Zac Ephron...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have to admit, I feel a little creepy posting that...



Don't feel creepy...  We all think it.. you atre just brave enough to say it


----------



## kimisabella

cocowum said:


> Ooooo Zac Ephron...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have to admit, I feel a little creepy posting that...



Creepy?? No way!!


----------



## cocowum

scarlett873 said:


> I'm trying, but i'll just go back to the beginning of the post war declaration and quote individual posts to catch up...
> 
> 
> After you've all gone to bed!! mwahahahahaha



Sounds familiar...


----------



## AnneR

scarlett873 said:


> Never done Mission Space...don't plan on it either...



The wimpy side is actually fun.  I can't do the intense side.


----------



## shellyminnie

scarlett873 said:


> Never done Mission Space...don't plan on it either...



Me either!! Hmm . . a ride you won't be able to drag me on this year!!


----------



## DVCsince02

BRAKE TIME - Everyone take a potty break!


----------



## Launchpad11B

dpuck1998 said:


> YOU SHOULD!!  Call me crazy, but I think men should look like men not teenage girls!!



She likes girly men. That's why she married me!


----------



## Minnie Lor

AnneR said:


> Thinking about buying a sweatshirt and bedazzling it.  After all we need to sparkle for DATW.



That's my thinking. I wish I could sneak down to WDW for the Hanes shop, get a custom shirt and then add sparkle. I also wish you could see the possibilities for the Hanes designs online.


----------



## dpuck1998

scarlett873 said:


> Never done Mission Space...don't plan on it either...



What if I go with you on the green side?


----------



## TSWJan78

Minnie Lor said:


> Did I teach you that trick or did you teach me?



Great Idea.. I never would have thought of that


----------



## scarlett873

DVCsince02 said:


> Can't stand Giada!


 

Are you sure that we're BFF's?


----------



## jeanigor

Minnie Lor said:


> Maybe a sweatshirt with the DAP logo ...might be cool.



I'm liking the one that has the dark colored 3/4 sleeves.


----------



## 3guysandagal

Launchpad11B said:


> Yep, that's her!



Not to shabby, eh?


----------



## kimisabella

scarlett873 said:


> Never done Mission Space...don't plan on it either...




Me too


----------



## robind

jeanigor said:


> Perhaps a crown/tiara/hearpiece photo is in order, just as the stEEk photo?



Oh, that I can participate in, as soon as I get home.


----------



## DVCsince02

Zac's eyes are dreamy in the pic, Alicia.


----------



## cocowum

dpuck1998 said:


> YOU SHOULD!!  Call me crazy, but I think men should look like men not teenage girls!!



Don't be a hater.


----------



## AnneR

DVCsince02 said:


> BRAKE TIME - Everyone take a potty break!



I second this.


----------



## TSWJan78

dpuck1998 said:


> YOU SHOULD!!  Call me crazy, but I think men should look like men not teenage girls!!



YOUR CRAZY!!


----------



## kathrna

cocowum said:


> I refuse to turn on the heat until November.



Wow, in upstate NY, Alicia, that's crazy cold!!!


----------



## wildfan1473

I obviously don't watch enough tv...I have no idea who Kym, Guy, or Zac even are


----------



## halliesmommy01

OK I am throwing in the towel. I am going to get another glass of wine and finish watching football with DH. Have a good night every one. Thanks for helping with my post count.


----------



## DVCsince02

Mission Space was easy.  C'mon B, I'll hold your barf bag.


----------



## dpuck1998

Launchpad11B said:


> She likes girly men. That's why she married me!



I think its more of a "you want what you don't have"  right??


----------



## scarlett873

dpuck1998 said:


> What if I go with you on the green side?


I don't wanna die on vacation. 



But I suppose I could be convinced...after all, Jen & Tonya forced me onto Stitch's Great Escape...I hate those kinds of attractions...


----------



## IWISHFORDISNEY

It takes me forever to load this board.   How is everyone getting it to load faster??


----------



## jeanigor

tiggerbell said:


> SHE will stay in her 3'x3' section of room, as to make room for the wardrobe.



Don't worry. I will leave the Lion and the Witch at home, so you can have their 3'x3' areas as well.


----------



## Launchpad11B

jeanigor said:


> I'm liking the one that has the dark colored 3/4 sleeves.



SLEEVES??!!! No way!


----------



## DVCsince02

Bye Becky!


----------



## kimisabella

DVCsince02 said:


> Can't stand Giada!



She's too perfect - all teeth and chest


----------



## Minnie Lor

DVCsince02 said:


> BRAKE TIME - Everyone take a potty break!



 no - but time to grab another Diet Creme Soda - love these things. Makes me forget about dessert.


----------



## TSWJan78

We have a friend who is 30 and has a crush on Paula Dean...  now that is crazy


----------



## dpuck1998

scarlett873 said:


> I don't wanna die on vacation.
> 
> 
> 
> But I suppose I could be convinced...after all, Jen & Tonya forced me onto Stitch's Great Escape...I hate those kinds of attractions...





DVCsince02 said:


> Mission Space was easy.  C'mon B, I'll hold your barf bag.



Ok, so it Jen, BrandiE and I....we need one more to complete the mission.  Who's in??


----------



## halliesmommy01

OH and Todd, please don't forget to send me the tiara websites! 

Thanks


----------



## DVCsince02

Sorry Liz, you you just gotta go with the flow.


----------



## jeanigor

Minnie Lor said:


> Did I teach you that trick or did you teach me?



Not sure, but I do know that great minds think alike.


----------



## firsttimemom

halliesmommy01 said:


> OK I am throwing in the towel. I am going to get another glass of wine and finish watching football with DH. Have a good night every one. Thanks for helping with my post count.



goodnight!


----------



## chirurgeon

I'm going to say good night too.  Unfortunately the Powerball has still not come my way.  Work in the AM.  Have fun running up the post counts everyone.

Kim


----------



## jeanigor

cocowum said:


> Ooooo Zac Ephron...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have to admit, I feel a little creepy posting that...



NOT CREEPY AT ALL!!!!!


----------



## Launchpad11B

kimisabella said:


> She's too perfect - all teeth and chest



What's your point?


----------



## firsttimemom

scarlett873 said:


> I don't wanna die on vacation.
> 
> 
> 
> But I suppose I could be convinced...after all, Jen & Tonya forced me onto Stitch's Great Escape...I hate those kinds of attractions...



the easy side isn't bad at all! 

having said that, I *refuse* to do stitch.


----------



## dpuck1998

kimisabella said:


> She's too perfect - all teeth and chest



My two favorite things....minus the teeth.


----------



## shellyminnie

dpuck1998 said:


> ok, so it jen, brandie and i....we need one more to complete the mission.  Who's in??



not me!!!


----------



## cocowum

kathrna said:


> Wow, in upstate NY, Alicia, that's crazy cold!!!


Yep, poor Paul freezes. He goes outside to warm up. 



wildfan1473 said:


> I obviously don't watch enough tv...I have no idea who Kym, Guy, or* Zac *even are


----------



## tiggerbell

jeanigor said:


> Don't worry. I will leave the Lion and the Witch at home, so you can have their 3'x3' areas as well.


 

Oh, yay me.


----------



## scarlett873

kimisabella said:


> She's too perfect - all teeth and chest



Watching her cooking shows is like watching adult movies...the music they use in the background and the shots the camera men make...food porn...


----------



## DVCsince02

dpuck1998 said:


> My two favorite things....minus the teeth.


----------



## jeanigor

AnneR said:


> How do you keep multiple tabs straight?  I would get totally lost.



I use the feature at work all the time. I can't work with multiple windows anymore. Must be multiple tabs.


----------



## IWISHFORDISNEY

Broke open my last bottle of Rosa Regal before the baby making olympics begin next week.    Wish us luck.


----------



## firsttimemom

TSWJan78 said:


> We have a friend who is 30 and has a crush on Paula Dean...  now that is crazy



VERY crazy!


----------



## cocowum

dpuck1998 said:


> My two favorite things....minus the teeth.










Durn! This forum requires that you wait 40 seconds between posts. Please try again in 4 seconds.


----------



## Minnie Lor

jeanigor said:


> Not sure, but I do know that great minds think alike.



 Now that was an easy post.


----------



## AnneR

Did ya hold my place, pottie break, jammies on and face washed.  Did I miss much?


----------



## scarlett873

dpuck1998 said:


> My two favorite things....minus the teeth.


I expected nothing less from you...lol


----------



## 3guysandagal

kimisabella said:


> She's too perfect - all teeth and chest


----------



## Launchpad11B

scarlett873 said:


> Watching her cooking shows is like watching adult movies...the music they use in the background and the shots the camera men make...food porn...



Hi Brandie!


----------



## kimisabella

Launchpad11B said:


> What's your point?



Most women don't look like that cooking dinner.....except me, that is 



dpuck1998 said:


> My two favorite things....minus the teeth.



I figured as much


----------



## TSWJan78

dpuck1998 said:


> My two favorite things....minus the teeth.



Family board.. Family Board.. Family Board..

You really want the bad boy corner don't you Don!!


----------



## jeanigor

dpuck1998 said:


> YOU SHOULD!!  *Call me crazy*, but I think men should look like men not teenage girls!!



Okay. You're crazy.


----------



## cocowum

IWISHFORDISNEY said:


> Broke open my last bottle of Rosa Regal before the *baby making olympics *begin next week.    Wish us luck.


----------



## Bornteach

Is this LESS creepy???

I am not sure!


----------



## DVCsince02

Bye Kim.


Good luck Liz!


----------



## wildfan1473

IWISHFORDISNEY said:


> Broke open my last bottle of Rosa Regal before the baby making olympics begin next week.    Wish us luck.



Oh, I remember those days...Good Luck!


----------



## Minnie Lor

AnneR said:


> Did ya hold my place, pottie break, jammies on and face washed.  Did I miss much?



5 pages.  I need to go do some scrapbooking. I swore I wouldn't sleep tonight until it's done.


----------



## jeanigor

DVCsince02 said:


> BRAKE TIME - Everyone take a potty break!



Is that similar to BREAK TIME???? I still need to go....potty dance in the office chair!!!


----------



## shellyminnie

TSWJan78 said:


> Family board.. Family Board.. Family Board..
> 
> You really want the bad boy corner don't you Don!!



Don lives in the bad boy corner!!


----------



## DVCsince02

Why the heck did Chris go upstairs to bed and leave football on the TV?  eew!


----------



## jeanigor

dpuck1998 said:


> Ok, so it Jen, BrandiE and I....we need one more to complete the mission.  Who's in??



I'm down for it. I already have an appointment (challenge) to ride the orange side after DATW.....


----------



## IWISHFORDISNEY

We are so excited.  I hope it is as easy as last time.


----------



## scarlett873

Launchpad11B said:


> Hi Brandie!


Hi Paul!


----------



## AnneR

Bornteach said:


> Is this LESS creepy???
> 
> I am not sure!



Shaun Cassidy right?

I remember him


----------



## firsttimemom

Bornteach said:


> Is this LESS creepy???
> 
> I am not sure!




*sigh*

wait- what year is this???


----------



## cocowum

Bornteach said:


> Is this LESS creepy???
> 
> I am not sure!



Who is that?


----------



## jeanigor

halliesmommy01 said:


> OH and Todd, please don't forget to send me the tiara websites!
> 
> Thanks



Have a good night. I won't forget to send them!!!


----------



## scarlett873

jeanigor said:


> I'm down for it. I already have an appointment (challenge) to ride the orange side after DATW.....


No way will I ride post-DATW...


----------



## cocowum

DVCsince02 said:


> Why the heck did Chris go upstairs to bed and leave football on the TV?  eew!



 You sound just like me!


----------



## Minnie Lor

jeanigor said:


> Is that similar to BREAK TIME???? I still need to go....potty dance in the office chair!!!



Are you at work?


----------



## DVCsince02

jeanigor said:


> Is that similar to BREAK TIME???? I still need to go....potty dance in the office chair!!!



pot-at-o,  po-ta-to


----------



## firsttimemom

IWISHFORDISNEY said:


> We are so excited.  I hope it is as easy as last time.



wait- are you sure this isn't just a ploy on his part to keep the costs down for DATW? 


either way, I wish you luck!


----------



## Launchpad11B

Bornteach said:


> Is this LESS creepy???
> 
> I am not sure!



Who's the chick?


----------



## 3guysandagal

Finally!!
Caught up!


----------



## IWISHFORDISNEY

I herd Rick Springfield's Jessies Girl on the radio today.   Brought back some memories.     Boy am I getting old.


----------



## AnneR

> Who is that?



Oh no, your making feel old.


----------



## cocowum

So what page are we aiming for?


----------



## Minnie Lor

Shaun Cassidy - *sigh* when I was pre-teen many many moons ago.


----------



## kathrna

cocowum said:


> I had a job interview today and to celebrate I bought new shoes.



How did the interview go??  Or more importantly, what kind of shoes did you buy??!!!!


----------



## DVCsince02

I can't wait to try out the tequila bar!


----------



## IWISHFORDISNEY

I remember Shaun Cassidy and how about Blue Lagoon boy.  Ohhh la la


----------



## TSWJan78

Bornteach said:


> Is this LESS creepy???
> 
> I am not sure!



Your dating yourself Kristen


----------



## AnneR

cocowum said:


> So what page are we aiming for?



I don't think we had a goal.  I am just glad I am not going to be waking up to tackle this thread in the morning.


----------



## 3guysandagal

Launchpad11B said:


> Who's the chick?




I thought the same thing.
Without Don's 2 favourite things.


----------



## wildfan1473

IWISHFORDISNEY said:


> I herd Rick Springfield's Jessies Girl on the radio today.   Brought back some memories.     Boy am I getting old.



I love that song.


----------



## jeanigor

cocowum said:


> Who is that?



I know its a Cassidy....


----------



## Minnie Lor

cocowum said:


> So what page are we aiming for?



I think ultimately 250 pages. That would be a hoot to do that tonight.


----------



## Launchpad11B

DVCsince02 said:


> I can't wait to try out the tequila bar!



Agreed!


----------



## scarlett873

DVCsince02 said:


> I can't wait to try out the tequila bar!



TEQUILA!!!!! 


Don't let me have too much...I'd like to remember this trip...


----------



## DVCsince02

867-5309, Tommy Two Tone


----------



## TSWJan78

OK.. I think I am off to bed.. Night everyone..

And thanks for the post count boost!!


----------



## dpuck1998

cocowum said:


> Yep, poor Paul freezes. He goes outside to warm up.



We would get along well....I'm always warm.



kimisabella said:


> Most women don't look like that cooking dinner.....except me, that is
> 
> 
> 
> I figured as much



I think you meant this  



TSWJan78 said:


> Family board.. Family Board.. Family Board..
> 
> You really want the bad boy corner don't you Don!!







jeanigor said:


> I'm down for it. I already have an appointment (challenge) to ride the orange side after DATW.....



You can get a warm up on green...but I call dibs on sitting between the girls!!



Launchpad11B said:


> Who's the chick?



  I think its Zac Effron


----------



## shellyminnie

Minnie Lor said:


> I think ultimately 250 pages. That would be a hoot to do that tonight.



Don't give them any ideas!!


----------



## 3guysandagal

I would like to see the newbies faces tomorrow when they log on and see 40 more pages! 
This just brings back memories for me!


----------



## DVCsince02

Sorry B.  As long as I can stand, I'm drinking.  No DH, no kids.


----------



## IWISHFORDISNEY

scarlett873 said:


> TEQUILA!!!!!
> 
> 
> Don't let me have too much...I'd like to remember this trip...



he he he


----------



## Bornteach

LOL, he is MY Zac Efron!

Shaun Cassidy baby!

Mid-seventies!  : )


----------



## Minnie Lor

TSWJan78 said:


> OK.. I think I am off to bed.. Night everyone..
> 
> And thanks for the post count boost!!



G'nite. Sweet dreams of WDW in ....how many days?


----------



## AnneR

Minnie Lor said:


> I think ultimately 250 pages. That would be a hoot to do that tonight.



That would be a hoot.  But I don't I am going to make it.  I do have to get up in the morning.


----------



## scarlett873

cocowum said:


> I had a job interview today and to celebrate I bought new shoes.


How'd it go?

I'm still waiting for the call to set up my phone interview...


----------



## IWISHFORDISNEY

DVCsince02 said:


> 867-5309, Tommy Two Tone



Oh yeah baby.   The roof the roof the roof is on fire............


----------



## Launchpad11B

3guysandagal said:


> I would like to see the newbies faces tomorrow when they log on and see 40 more pages!
> This just brings back memories for me!



I agree John. This is just like the old days. I miss all of you guys!


----------



## sshaw10060

Wow. I think I have whiplash.  I leave you guys for an hour to catch up on the DATW thread and you manage 35 pages.  I love it. I'l try not to miss the fun next time.


----------



## Minnie Lor

AnneR said:


> That would be a hoot.  But I don't I am going to make it.  I do have to get up in the morning.



For what? What is more important than yakking it up with Disser's heading to DAP.


----------



## dpuck1998

3guysandagal said:


> I thought the same thing.
> Without Don's 2 favourite things.



I'm transparent hu 



DVCsince02 said:


> Sorry B.  As long as I can stand, I'm drinking.  No DH, no kids.



Do you think Paul can carry both of us?


----------



## firsttimemom

scarlett873 said:


> TEQUILA!!!!!
> 
> .



..."She can handle any champagne brunch
A bridal shower with Bacardi punch
Jello shooters full of Smirnoff
But Tequila makes her clothes fall off"...


----------



## scarlett873

AnneR said:


> That would be a hoot.  But I don't I am going to make it.  I do have to get up in the morning.



I have no kids and no job...I can go all night...


----------



## 3guysandagal

Launchpad11B said:


> I agree John. This is just like the old days. I miss all of you guys!



I'm getting vaklempt over here....


----------



## shellyminnie

Bornteach said:


> LOL, he is MY Zac Efron!
> 
> Shaun Cassidy baby!
> 
> Mid-seventies!  : )



I was born in the mid-70s!!


----------



## jeanigor

Minnie Lor said:


> Are you at work?



Nope. The computer is in the office at home. We don't have a laptop....


----------



## DVCsince02

dpuck1998 said:


> You can get a warm up on green...but I call dibs on sitting between the girls!!



Like this?


----------



## dpuck1998

scarlett873 said:


> I have no kids and no job...I can go all night...



me too


----------



## scarlett873

dpuck1998 said:


> I'm transparent hu
> 
> 
> 
> Do you think Paul can carry both of us?


How about three of us?


----------



## sshaw10060

scarlett873 said:


> I have no kids and no job...I can go all night...



I have a sick kid that will not sleep, so I am here for a little while.


----------



## Launchpad11B

dpuck1998 said:


> I'm transparent hu
> 
> 
> 
> Do you think Paul can carry both of us?


----------



## scarlett873

dpuck1998 said:


> me too



Somehow...I don't think we're talking about the same thing...


----------



## Minnie Lor

scarlett873 said:


> I have no kids and no job...I can go all night...



You and me, girl. We'll leave them in the dust.


----------



## 3guysandagal

dpuck1998 said:


> I'm transparent hu
> 
> 
> 
> Do you think Paul can carry both of us?



Yep!

And double stroller.


----------



## DVCsince02

3guysandagal said:


> I would like to see the newbies faces tomorrow when they log on and see 40 more pages!
> This just brings back memories for me!



Agree!


----------



## cocowum

kathrna said:


> How did the interview go??  Or more importantly, what kind of shoes did you buy??!!!!



I'll find out this week. My fingers are crossed. Black Aldo's (On sale) my fav.  Wish they were these...





but Paul would kill me.


----------



## dpuck1998

DVCsince02 said:


> Like this?



Hopefully!


----------



## kathrna

Minnie Lor said:


> I'm hoping it will be cool but not cold. I heard that it was cold last year. IN 2007 it was cold at night but nice during the day.



Last year it was C-O-L-D at night.  We had come up from Miami and I couldn't believe how cold it was.  I was there but not at the party.


----------



## AnneR

Minnie Lor said:


> For what? What is more important than yakking it up with Disser's heading to DAP.



Well, there is this minor thing, you know, that little thing we get every couple weeks, without which I could not do DAP....


----------



## scarlett873

firsttimemom said:


> ..."She can handle any champagne brunch
> A bridal shower with Bacardi punch
> Jello shooters full of Smirnoff
> But Tequila makes her clothes fall off"...


My clothing will be superglued...just in case...


----------



## Minnie Lor

scarlett873 said:


> Somehow...I don't think we're talking about the same thing...



uummmm...family board family board


----------



## 3guysandagal

shellyminnie said:


> I was born in the mid-70s!!



Mid 60's!!


----------



## dpuck1998

nite all!


----------



## DVCsince02

Launchpad11B said:


> I agree John. This is just like the old days. I miss all of you *guys*!



Huh, must not miss me, since I AM NOT A GUY!


----------



## TSWJan78

dpuck1998 said:


> me too





scarlett873 said:


> How about three of us?



FAMILY BOARD!!!!


----------



## firsttimemom

cocowum said:


> I'll find out this week. My fingers are crossed. Black Aldo's (On sale) my fav.  Wish they were these...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but Paul would kill me.



depends on what else you wear with them!


----------



## IWISHFORDISNEY

I am mourning the loss of my Peg Perego stroller.   My husband left it behind the car and I ran over it this morning.   $300 down the drain.


----------



## scarlett873

cocowum said:


> I'll find out this week. My fingers are crossed. Black Aldo's (On sale) my fav.  Wish they were these...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but Paul would kill me.


My feet hurt just looking at those....but they are cute!


----------



## AnneR

scarlett873 said:


> My clothing will be superglued...just in case...



There's a real story here...


----------



## DVCsince02

Bye Donnie!


----------



## firsttimemom

IWISHFORDISNEY said:


> I am mourning the loss of my Peg Perego stroller.   My husband left it behind the car and I ran over it this morning.   $300 down the drain.



ouch!


----------



## wildfan1473

Oh, that sucks!!!!!!!


----------



## AnneR

scarlett873 said:


> My feet hurt just looking at those....but they are cute!



I would break my ankle - and thats just walking in my office - old buildings nothing level or straight.


----------



## Minnie Lor

AnneR said:


> Well, there is this minor thing, you know, that little thing we get every couple weeks, without which I could not do DAP....



 In a couple of weeks, I'll be out stomping around in the woods following men with shotguns.


----------



## DVCsince02

Liz, noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!

I love my Peg Pergo!


----------



## shellyminnie

dpuck1998 said:


> nite all!



Night Hubby!! 



IWISHFORDISNEY said:


> I am mourning the loss of my Peg Perego stroller.   My husband left it behind the car and I ran over it this morning.   $300 down the drain.



Oh no!!


----------



## scarlett873

AnneR said:


> There's a real story here...


Actually...no...there's no story...I usually do tequila when i'm in the safety of my own home.


----------



## Launchpad11B

DVCsince02 said:


> Huh, must not miss me, since I AM NOT A GUY!



Maybe not, but you are a PEEP! and you are missed!


----------



## AnneR

Minnie Lor said:


> In a couple of weeks, I'll be out stomping around in the woods following men with shotguns.


----------



## sshaw10060

IWISHFORDISNEY said:


> I am mourning the loss of my Peg Perego stroller.   My husband left it behind the car and I ran over it this morning.   $300 down the drain.



I am pretty sure if I did that my best plan would just to be keep driving and never come home, because if I did my wife would kill me dead.


----------



## DVCsince02

Me and the woods DO NOT mix.


----------



## wildfan1473

Minnie Lor said:


> In a couple of weeks, I'll be out stomping around in the woods following men with shotguns.



Why?


----------



## AnneR

scarlett873 said:


> Actually...no...there's no story...I usually do tequila when i'm in the safety of my own home.



so she says...


----------



## IWISHFORDISNEY

DVCsince02 said:


> Liz, noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!
> 
> I love my Peg Pergo!



I am beyond pissed now I have to use the rickety old red one.   Still a Peg but not my beloved Toffe Pliko


----------



## georgemoe

Looks like I stumbled into a posting war. 



IWISHFORDISNEY said:


> The news here is a riot.   A "cold front" is coming to Florida it will go from 91 to 86 burrrrrrr.    Are you kidding me.



Get it cooler for me on Sunday Liz. 



jeanigor said:


> I thought someone was assigned to make sure you and Senor George were behaving.....



Don and I are always on out best behavior.


----------



## DVCsince02

Launchpad11B said:


> Maybe not, but you are a PEEP! and you are missed!







sshaw10060 said:


> I am pretty sure if I did that my best plan would just to be keep driving and never come home, because if I did my wife would kill me dead.



Scott!  Have you been lurking?


----------



## WebmasterMike

So if we are having a "post"ing war, can we have a "Pre"ing war?


----------



## shellyminnie

I get to see some peeps next week!! I can't wait!!


----------



## Minnie Lor

AnneR said:


>



Dap money.


----------



## scarlett873

Night Squishy!


----------



## wildfan1473

sshaw10060 said:


> I am pretty sure if I did that my best plan would just to be keep driving and never come home, because if I did my wife would kill me dead.



You're a smart man


----------



## Bornteach

Night All!  : )


----------



## firsttimemom

IWISHFORDISNEY said:


> I am beyond pissed now I have to use the rickety old red one.   Still a Peg but not my beloved Toffe Pliko



he'll owe you when you need a nice shiny 2 seaer!


----------



## cocowum

Minnie Lor said:


> I think ultimately 250 pages. That would be a hoot to do that tonight.


John would kill us! 


scarlett873 said:


> I have no kids and no job...I can go all night...


Bow chicka bow wow...


DVCsince02 said:


> Huh, must not miss me, since I AM NOT A GUY!



He missed that Jen.


----------



## scarlett873

I miss everyone... I can't wait for DAP!!! It's gonna be NUTZ!!!


----------



## jeanigor

firsttimemom said:


> ..."She can handle any champagne brunch
> A bridal shower with Bacardi punch
> Jello shooters full of Smirnoff
> But Tequila makes her clothes fall off"...



I see you found Don's theme song for DATW?


----------



## AnneR

> Looks like I stumbled into a posting war.



You're late.


----------



## Minnie Lor

Bornteach said:


> Night All!  : )



Have a good day tomorrow!


----------



## cocowum

Night Don.


----------



## DVCsince02

Wow, look at all the new peeps stopping by.  Mike, Scott, Jorge.  Come play with us!


----------



## Launchpad11B

georgemoe said:


> Looks like I stumbled into a posting war.
> 
> 
> 
> Get it cooler for me on Sunday Liz.
> 
> 
> 
> Don and I are always on out best behavior.





k5jmh said:


> So if we are having a "post"ing war, can we have a "Pre"ing war?



Howdy fellas!


----------



## 3guysandagal

IWISHFORDISNEY said:


> I am mourning the loss of my Peg Perego stroller.   My husband left it behind the car and I ran over it this morning.   $300 down the drain.



Kat saw this and says OUCH!!
She also saw those shoes..........thanks Alicia.........


----------



## sshaw10060

DVCsince02 said:


> Scott!  Have you been lurking?



Desperately trying to keep up with all of you is more like it. I posted that we decided to come to DAP about 50 pages ago, went away for a little while and then found myself ducking for cover as the posts started flying.


----------



## DVCsince02

I know Alicia, just messin' with him.


----------



## AnneR

Minnie Lor said:


> Dap money.



In the woods?


----------



## scarlett873

Not bad considering I came to the party kinda late...



> jeanigor   	98
> DVCsince02 	69
> AnneR 	69
> halliesmommy01 	41
> TSWJan78 	38
> cocowum 	34
> firsttimemom 	33
> scarlett873 	30
> Minnie Lor 	28
> IWISHFORDISNEY 	28
> kimisabella 	25
> 3guysandagal 	25
> Launchpad11B 	25
> shellyminnie 	24
> tiggerbell 	23
> dpuck1998 	22
> katscradle 	21
> TheBeadPirate 	20
> kathrna 	17
> Bornteach 	14
> wildfan1473 	14
> kab407 	13


----------



## fakereadhed

IWISHFORDISNEY said:


> I am mourning the loss of my Peg Perego stroller.   My husband left it behind the car and I ran over it this morning.   $300 down the drain.



Oh no!

Umm...at least it was the hubby's fault. I left my camera on the bumper of my van and drove off ....must have lasted a while because I found the crushed SD card and my son's shoes a couple of miles away by the side of the road. I had WDW pics on there too!  

Geez- I didn't check in this morning and there are like a zillion pages now!


----------



## firsttimemom

jeanigor said:


> I see you found Don's theme song for DATW?



hee! I love this song! I don't usually do country music, but this was on an invitation CD for a friend's 40th bday (so you can imagine what that party was like)


----------



## jeanigor

IWISHFORDISNEY said:


> Oh yeah baby.   The roof the roof the roof is on fire............



We don't need no water.


----------



## cocowum

georgemoe said:


> Looks like I stumbled into a posting war.
> 
> 
> 
> Get it cooler for me on Sunday Liz.
> 
> 
> 
> Don and I are always on out best behavior.



Hi George!


----------



## 3guysandagal

Minnie Lor said:


> In a couple of weeks, I'll be out stomping around in the woods following men with shotguns.




Now you're talkin!!!


----------



## Launchpad11B

DVCsince02 said:


> I know Alicia, just messin' with him.



Spoken like a true wife!!


----------



## IWISHFORDISNEY

they are dropping like flies


----------



## DVCsince02

Must beat Anne's post count.


----------



## WebmasterMike

Jen, did you see my Disco duds?


----------



## scarlett873

jeanigor said:


> I see you found Don's theme song for DATW?


----------



## sshaw10060

fakereadhed said:


> Oh no!
> 
> Umm...at least it was the hubby's fault. I left my camera on the bumper of my van and drove off ....must have lasted a while because I found the crushed SD card and my son's shoes a couple of miles away by the side of the road. I had WDW pics on there too!
> 
> Geez- I didn't check in this morning and there are like a zillion pages now!



I can top that.  I lost our camera on Space Mountain. TWICE! Two trips in a row. I haven't been allowed to touch the camera since.


----------



## AnneR

I'm losing pages again...


----------



## IWISHFORDISNEY

What is the post count at now??


----------



## jeanigor

Minnie Lor said:


> You and me, girl. We'll leave them in the dust.



I will take that as a challenge and see you post for post! En garde!


----------



## DVCsince02

Yes Mike, you two looked fly!


----------



## firsttimemom

scarlett873 said:


> not bad considering i came to the party kinda late...




sixth!


----------



## cocowum

scarlett873 said:


> Not bad considering I came to the party kinda late...



Woohoo! I'm movin' on up!


----------



## halliesmommy01

I am back. DH is putting the little guy to bed.


----------



## shellyminnie

k5jmh said:


> Jen, did you see my Disco duds?



I saw them!! Lookin' good . . .


----------



## 3guysandagal

georgemoe said:


> Looks like I stumbled into a posting war.
> 
> 
> 
> Get it cooler for me on Sunday Liz.
> 
> 
> 
> Don and I are always on out best behavior.



Hi George!!

Man this computer is slow tonight.

Couldn't be a mass of traffic to a certain website/thread, could it?


----------



## scarlett873

jeanigor said:


> We don't need no water.



Let the...


----------



## DVCsince02

Glee commercial.  LOL!!!


----------



## Launchpad11B

DVCsince02 said:


> Yes Mike, you two looked fly!



Pretty fly for a white guy!


----------



## jeanigor

IWISHFORDISNEY said:


> I am mourning the loss of my Peg Perego stroller.   My husband left it behind the car and I ran over it this morning.   $300 down the drain.



Oh my! That is a b-u-m-m-e-r!

This forum requires that you wait 40 seconds between posts. Please try again in 20 seconds.


----------



## IWISHFORDISNEY

I have a new challange to find some way cool beads for DATW


----------



## AnneR

I'm losing ground and my fingers have a mind of their own.  I have to re-type everything or it would be gibberish.


----------



## Minnie Lor

AnneR said:


> In the woods?



I judge sporting clay events at the state level. Some that I've scored for went on to be on the Olympic team and competed in international level (different than Olympic). Some of the guys will run a 100 out of 100 but usually it's 98 out of 100.

They also say ma'am and yes ma'am. They don't want to put me in a grumpy mood.


----------



## halliesmommy01

Loved the pictures Mike!. Want to know something funny. I used to work with a guy who would wear a shirt very similar to work. It blinded me.


----------



## sshaw10060

Sleep. I don't need no stinkin sleep. I don't really have to do too much work tomorrow. That's what residents are for.


----------



## DVCsince02

John, it's moving slow for me too.  The boards in general are slower lately.


----------



## AnneR

Minnie Lor said:


> I judge sporting clay events at the state level. Some that I've scored for went on to be on the Olympic team and competed in international level (different than Olympic). Some of the guys will run a 100 out of 100 but usually it's 98 out of 100.
> 
> They also say ma'am and yes ma'am. They don't want to put me in a grumpy mood.



Very cool!


----------



## jeanigor

DVCsince02 said:


> Bye Donnie!



And Marie!


----------



## WebmasterMike

George!!!  So, who is going to do the 4 for 7 deal with the Magic "their" way for DAP?


----------



## halliesmommy01

DVCsince02 said:


> John, it's moving slow for me too.  The boards in general are slower lately.



I am glad you mentioned that. I thought my computer was on the fritz


----------



## sshaw10060

DVCsince02 said:


> John, it's moving slow for me too.  The boards in general are slower lately.



Boards have been slow for a week or two.  They work faster if you turn off signatures, but that's no fun.


----------



## scarlett873

Can't you just see the heads exploding tomorrow morning when others log on and see this thread? 


We are so gonna get in trouble...LOL


----------



## DVCsince02

Ethan goes to pre-school tomorrow! Wooooooooooooooo Hooooooooooooooooo!


----------



## Minnie Lor

jeanigor said:


> I will take that as a challenge and see you post for post! En garde!



I'll let you win, Todd. I swear I have to finish this scrapbook tonight.


----------



## AnneR

IWISHFORDISNEY said:


> I have a new challange to find some way cool beads for DATW



I think we covered beads 30 pages ago.


----------



## cocowum

3guysandagal said:


> Kat saw this and says OUCH!!
> She also saw those shoes..........thanks Alicia.........


Glad I could help John!  



IWISHFORDISNEY said:


> What is the post count at now??




jeanigor  102 
DVCsince02  75 
AnneR  73 
halliesmommy01  43 
TSWJan78  38 
cocowum  37 
firsttimemom  35 
scarlett873  33 
IWISHFORDISNEY  31 
Minnie Lor  30 
3guysandagal  28 
Launchpad11B  28 
shellyminnie  25 
kimisabella  25 
tiggerbell  23 
dpuck1998  22 
katscradle  21 
TheBeadPirate  20 
kathrna  17 
Bornteach  14


----------



## scarlett873

DVCsince02 said:


> Ethan goes to pre-school tomorrow! Wooooooooooooooo Hooooooooooooooooo!


----------



## shellyminnie

DVCsince02 said:


> Ethan goes to pre-school tomorrow! Wooooooooooooooo Hooooooooooooooooo!



Yay!!!!


----------



## IWISHFORDISNEY

Moving on up


----------



## jeanigor

Minnie Lor said:


> In a couple of weeks, I'll be out stomping around in the woods following men with shotguns.



I like when bow and then rifle season open up...the office is quiet for a couple weeks and there is plenty of venison to go around!


----------



## Launchpad11B

k5jmh said:


> George!!!  So, who is going to do the 4 for 7 deal with the Magic "their" way for DAP?



Oh boy,here we go!


----------



## sshaw10060

k5jmh said:


> George!!!  So, who is going to do the 4 for 7 deal with the Magic "their" way for DAP?



It doesn't seem like that great of a deal now that they require you to purchase a ticket for the whole stay.


----------



## DVCsince02

No 4 for 7 deal for DAP for me.  Chris is taking vacation to stay home with the kids.


----------



## AnneR

I need to pick it up or call it a night.  I have slipped to 3rd.


----------



## wildfan1473

Minnie Lor said:


> I judge sporting clay events at the state level. Some that I've scored for went on to be on the Olympic team and competed in international level (different than Olympic). Some of the guys will run a 100 out of 100 but usually it's 98 out of 100.
> 
> They also say ma'am and yes ma'am. They don't want to put me in a grumpy mood.



Cool!


----------



## cocowum

DVCsince02 said:


> Ethan goes to pre-school tomorrow! Wooooooooooooooo Hooooooooooooooooo!


----------



## IWISHFORDISNEY

Jen where is he going?


----------



## jeanigor

DVCsince02 said:


> Wow, look at all the new peeps stopping by.  Mike, Scott, Jorge.  Come play with us!



family board family board family board


----------



## halliesmommy01

Hope he likes Preschool Jen, we are sending Tyson next year.


----------



## scarlett873

AnneR said:


> I need to pick it up or call it a night.  I have slipped to 3rd.


You want to call it a night...


----------



## wildfan1473

DVCsince02 said:


> Ethan goes to pre-school tomorrow! Wooooooooooooooo Hooooooooooooooooo!



Yippee!!!!!!!


----------



## DVCsince02

Thanks ladies.  I love my little man, but he needs to get out of the house.


----------



## sshaw10060

AnneR said:


> I need to pick it up or call it a night.  I have slipped to 3rd.



Come on Anne you can do it.  Don't give up now.  Sleep is for the weak.


----------



## IWISHFORDISNEY

I am such a light weight one glass of wine and I am buzzed.


----------



## AnneR

DVCsince02 said:


> No 4 for 7 deal for DAP for me.  Chris is taking vacation to stay home with the kids.



Can't do 7 nights for any of the time this promotion is offered.


----------



## Minnie Lor

jeanigor said:


> I like when bow and then rifle season open up...the office is quiet for a couple weeks and there is plenty of venison to go around!



I can't eat what these guys shoot. Yuck!


----------



## DVCsince02

Liz, St. Georges.  I thought it was fine for such a short day.


----------



## cocowum

k5jmh said:


> George!!!  So, who is going to do the 4 for 7 deal with the Magic "their" way for DAP?



Not us. Maybe in March...


----------



## WebmasterMike

Todd, this is a family friendly board


----------



## Launchpad11B

Night all. Have fun!


----------



## shellyminnie

IWISHFORDISNEY said:


> I am such a light weight one glass of wine and I am buzzed.



How many slushies did Gene wind up drinking the other night??


----------



## AnneR

sshaw10060 said:


> Come on Anne you can do it.  Don't give up now.  Sleep is for the weak.



I am on my second episode of National Parks but have been doing decafe diet coke all evening.


----------



## scarlett873

Trying to decide...to cut my hair or not...


----------



## halliesmommy01

IWISHFORDISNEY said:


> I am such a light weight one glass of wine and I am buzzed.



I was considering a second glass but I am getting sleepy


----------



## Minnie Lor

Woohoo! I came late to the aprty and moved up to 10. Bet I don't keep that place for long.


----------



## DVCsince02

My dad was a hunter.  I'm not a fan of venison.  But duck, yummo!


----------



## AnneR

I vote not to cut hair.  If only my daughters would listen but no they have to get it cut.  Then they HATE IT.


----------



## scarlett873

Launchpad11B said:


> Night all. Have fun!



Night Paul!


----------



## shellyminnie

Launchpad11B said:


> Night all. Have fun!



Night Paul!!


----------



## IWISHFORDISNEY

DVCsince02 said:


> Liz, St. Georges.  I thought it was fine for such a short day.



I am glad you got in there.    I think it is a gare deal for the price.   They have a ton of activities.


----------



## halliesmommy01

scarlett873 said:


> Trying to decide...to cut my hair or not...



I was supposed to color my hair tonight but this was much more fun.


----------



## firsttimemom

AnneR said:


> Can't do 7 nights for any of the time this promotion is offered.



I can't either. The 4 nights we're away for DAP is about my parents limit to watch the kids. Sent an email to DH today reminding him that it it was HIS IDEA FIRST to have kids.


----------



## jeanigor

halliesmommy01 said:


> I am back. DH is putting the little guy to bed.



Welcome Back. I feel like its a Wednesday night and we're in chat.


----------



## DVCsince02

B, I need to cut mine BAD!  It's down past my strap!


----------



## AnneR

Anybody else listened to the Disneyroyal ladies podcast?


----------



## sshaw10060

It is raining so hard right now that when I went to let the dogs out they gave me one of those "you got to be kidding looks"


----------



## IWISHFORDISNEY

I couldnt find the 4/3 deal on Disneys website.   Weird.   I searched earlier.  Not that I can use it.


----------



## Minnie Lor

scarlett873 said:


> Trying to decide...to cut my hair or not...



Cut it yourself or someone else do it. I have someone cut the back but I usually do better cutting my top.


----------



## scarlett873

AnneR said:


> I vote not to cut hair.  If only my daughters would listen but no they have to get it cut.  Then they HATE IT.


My hair is just now long enough to throw back into a ponytail...but it's so thick that I can't just leave it down. It annoys me. I'm so indecisive...


----------



## WebmasterMike

Night Paul!!  Be careful with the Explosives.  The beans have been killing me today!


----------



## jeanigor

Minnie Lor said:


> I judge sporting clay events at the state level. Some that I've scored for went on to be on the Olympic team and competed in international level (different than Olympic). Some of the guys will run a 100 out of 100 but usually it's 98 out of 100.
> 
> They also say ma'am and yes ma'am. They don't want to put me in a grumpy mood.



Don, take note. Always address Lorie as ma'am. Otherwise you'll be put in the bad boy corner.


----------



## DVCsince02

Bye Paul!


----------



## georgemoe

I'm only like 18 pages behind now. 

I was catching up well until Don posted the photo of   Kim Johnson  and I fall down. 

Nice to know when you need a hoe you can call Paul.


----------



## AnneR

firsttimemom said:


> I can't either. The 4 nights we're away for DAP is about my parents limit to watch the kids. Sent an email to DH today reminding him that it it was HIS IDEA FIRST to have kids.



I'm leaving two at home for DAP.  I am getting major attitude but I can't take them out of school.


----------



## sshaw10060

firsttimemom said:


> I can't either. The 4 nights we're away for DAP is about my parents limit to watch the kids. Sent an email to DH today reminding him that it it was HIS IDEA FIRST to have kids.



My wife likes to brag haw smart and fun her son is, but the minute he's bad he becomes my child.


----------



## 3guysandagal

Minnie Lor said:


> I judge sporting clay events at the state level. Some that I've scored for went on to be on the Olympic team and competed in international level (different than Olympic). Some of the guys will run a 100 out of 100 but usually it's 98 out of 100.
> 
> They also say ma'am and yes ma'am. They don't want to put me in a grumpy mood.




I still say...

Now you're talkin' !!

Seriously though, that's great! 
I shot clays quite a bit, many years ago, but not on a team, just for practice.

I thought at first you were being paid to flush birds for DAP  money!


----------



## WebmasterMike

This thread is moving like a "medium" chat night.  It just needs Kevin to jump in so it goes crazy!!


----------



## jeanigor

k5jmh said:


> George!!!  So, who is going to do the 4 for 7 deal with the Magic "their" way for DAP?



If I could swing seven days off of work, I might consider it. But it's not a possibility.


----------



## DVCsince02

B, if you lived closer, I would cut it.


----------



## halliesmommy01

Hi George. Have fun on your F&W trip.


----------



## firsttimemom

sshaw10060 said:


> It is raining so hard right now that when I went to let the dogs out they gave me one of those "you got to be kidding looks"



it could be barely sprinkling and my dogs give me that look


----------



## Minnie Lor

DVCsince02 said:


> My dad was a hunter.  I'm not a fan of venison.  But duck, yummo!



I'm not into game at all. The animals are too cute. Cows, pigs, and chicken aren't cute.


----------



## firsttimemom

jeanigor said:


> I like when bow and then rifle season open up...the office is quiet for a couple weeks and there is plenty of venison to go around!



ick


----------



## IWISHFORDISNEY

shellyminnie said:


> How many slushies did Gene wind up drinking the other night??



two more so three total and then we hit up NOLA and Germany before our card got stolen


----------



## scarlett873

DVCsince02 said:


> B, I need to cut mine BAD!  It's down past my strap!


 I just don't know what to do with it...I love the way it looks shorter, and it's easier to take care of, but I like being able to pull it back into a ponytail too...


----------



## 3guysandagal

sshaw10060 said:


> Boards have been slow for a week or two.  They work faster if you turn off signatures, but that's no fun.



Signatures have been off for 3 days!! 
It helped, but.....tonight.......you know.....


----------



## jeanigor

scarlett873 said:


> Can't you just see the heads exploding tomorrow morning when others log on and see this thread?
> 
> 
> We are so gonna get in trouble...LOL



But this time it won't be Tracy yelling at us.....uh-oh.


----------



## AnneR

Just for the record - my post count tonight in this thread is 1/3 of my total post count.  Amazing math skills.


----------



## sshaw10060

halliesmommy01 said:


> Hi George. Have fun on your F&W trip.




Second that.  I am so jealous. I arrive the day after F&W for a few days precruise.  It was a pleasure to meet you this weekend George.


----------



## IWISHFORDISNEY

k5jmh said:


> This thread is moving like a "medium" chat night.  It just needs Kevin to jump in so it goes crazy!!



That would be awesome


----------



## shellyminnie

IWISHFORDISNEY said:


> two more so three total and then we hit up NOLA and Germany before our card got stolen



Oh no!! How much did you have left on it?? Not that much I thought.


----------



## halliesmommy01

HI Scott, I did not get a chance to say I am glad you will be there for DAP. I was in meetings all day at work.


----------



## firsttimemom

AnneR said:


> I vote not to cut hair.  If only my daughters would listen but no they have to get it cut.  Then they HATE IT.



I have to bribe my 11 yr old to cut her hair. She's grow it until she looked like rapunzel. If only she would brush it every now and then..


----------



## Minnie Lor

sshaw10060 said:


> Come on Anne you can do it.  Don't give up now.  Sleep is for the weak.



Good training for lack of sleep during DAP.


----------



## AnneR

sshaw10060 said:


> Second that.  I am so jealous. I arrive the day after F&W for a few days precruise.  It was a pleasure to meet you this weekend George.



We have a Halloween F&W tradition.  We will be down Oct 30. and stay through Nov 3.

This year it is a family event with two of my brothers and their families joining the festivities.  Their first MNSSHP and F&W.


----------



## firsttimemom

georgemoe said:


> Nice to know when you need a hoe you can call Paul.


----------



## DVCsince02

B, the only thing with it being long is the ponytail is your everyday doo.  Takes too long to fix all that hair.


----------



## kathrna

AnneR said:


> I'm leaving two at home for DAP.  I am getting major attitude but I can't take them out of school.



I'm just doing it.  I don't have a choice.  No one here to watch them for me.  I'm also pulling them three weeks before to go to DL!!!


----------



## sshaw10060

halliesmommy01 said:


> HI Scott, I did not get a chance to say I am glad you will be there for DAP. I was in meetings all day at work.



Thanks for the welcome.  I am looking forward to meeting everyone in person.


----------



## wildfan1473

OK, I'm done - gonna go curl up in my warm bed and finish watching football.  Have fun!


----------



## firsttimemom

IWISHFORDISNEY said:


> I couldnt find the 4/3 deal on Disneys website.   Weird.   I searched earlier.  Not that I can use it.



I couldn't find it either. I guess they haven't updated their website. Imgaine that...


----------



## kathrna

I'm caught up now but lots of people went to bed.  I'm sick and I'm still up and not even in the running.


----------



## DVCsince02

I love F & W at EPCOT.  So much fun.


----------



## IWISHFORDISNEY

shellyminnie said:


> Oh no!! How much did you have left on it?? Not that much I thought.



$21 but they let me pick something out of the F&W store to credit me back.  The CM laid it on the counter and some drunk took off with it.   The manager was totally cool and gave me the store credit for bad behavior of others.   It was so nice of her.


----------



## halliesmommy01

Night Jennifer.


----------



## AnneR

firsttimemom said:


> I have to bribe my 11 yr old to cut her hair. She's grow it until she looked like rapunzel. If only she would brush it every now and then..



My 15 year old has donated her hair twice to locks of love.  The first time it was 18 inches, the second time about 12.  She has been keeping it a couple of inches below her shoulders but for some reason thought she would like it shorter, above the shoulder.  Oh the drama, you would think her life is ruined.


----------



## DVCsince02

Goodnight Jennifer!


----------



## firsttimemom

three more posts...


----------



## jeanigor

IWISHFORDISNEY said:


> two more so three total and then we hit up NOLA and Germany before our card got stolen



Your card got stolen?


----------



## Minnie Lor

jeanigor said:


> Don, take note. Always address Lorie as ma'am. Otherwise you'll be put in the bad boy corner.







3guysandagal said:


> I still say...
> 
> Now you're talkin' !!
> 
> Seriously though, that's great!
> I shot clays quite a bit, many years ago, but not on a team, just for practice.
> 
> I thought at first you were being paid to flush birds for DAP  money!



That's funny. My DH is an avid shooter. He does sporting clays but he is C class. He used to be really good at skeet. Shot at the World for the AF team several years in a row. I've seen him run 100 straight many times on skeet but not sporting clays. It's harder but more interesting.


----------



## scarlett873

DVCsince02 said:


> B, the only thing with it being long is the ponytail is your everyday doo.  Takes too long to fix all that hair.



I know...and DH hates it when all I do is put it up into a ponytail...


----------



## sshaw10060

IWISHFORDISNEY said:


> $21 but they let me pick something out of the F&W store to credit me back.  The CM laid it on the counter and some drunk took off with it.   The manager was totally cool and gave me the store credit for bad behavior of others.   It was so nice of her.



You sure that drunk wasn't a member of the DATW crowd?


----------



## DVCsince02

I am reading New Moon for the 3rd time.


----------



## IWISHFORDISNEY

Me on the computer = my son coverd from head to toe in Bakugan stickers.  Like 500 of them.  LOL he is nutso.


----------



## kathrna

Night Jennifer.  feel better.  enjoy the game.


----------



## DVCsince02

Put that boy to bed!  LOL Liz.


----------



## cocowum

Launchpad11B said:


> Night all. Have fun!


Night my love. 



georgemoe said:


> I'm only like 18 pages behind now.
> 
> I was catching up well until Don posted the photo of   Kim Johnson  and I fall down.
> 
> Nice to know when you need a hoe you can call Paul.






Good night all. I'm headed to bed. Thanks for starting a posting war Jen. I had a blast! Just like old times.


----------



## sshaw10060

Heading off to bed.  Have to be at work for 7 in the morning. Have fun!


----------



## AnneR

firsttimemom said:


> I couldn't find it either. I guess they haven't updated their website. Imgaine that...



Mousesavers had something about it may not be official.  That it could disappear to reappear again later.


----------



## Minnie Lor

kathrna said:


> I'm caught up now but lots of people went to bed.  I'm sick and I'm still up and not even in the running.



I'm sorry that you're still sick. Mabe you need a hot toddy or something.


----------



## scarlett873

One of these years we'll do F & W. I know that Matthew would love it!


----------



## halliesmommy01

Who Posted? 
Total Posts: 949 
User Name Posts 
jeanigor  109 
DVCsince02  88 
AnneR  84 
halliesmommy01  50 
firsttimemom  42 
scarlett873  41 
cocowum  41 
IWISHFORDISNEY  40 
TSWJan78  38 
Minnie Lor  37 

One more before I go to bed for good this time.


----------



## kathrna

Minnie Lor said:


> I'm sorry that you're still sick. Mabe you need a hot toddy or something.



I have no idea how to make one or I think I would.  Got a recipe??


----------



## scarlett873

Minnie Lor said:


> I'm sorry that you're still sick. Mabe you need a hot toddy or something.


Oh hot Toddy!!!


----------



## shellyminnie

DVCsince02 said:


> I am reading New Moon for the 3rd time.



I'm reading book 5 of Sookie!!

[QUOTE
=IWISHFORDISNEY;33756957]Me on the computer = my son coverd from head to toe in Bakugan stickers.  Like 500 of them.  LOL he is nutso.[/QUOTE]

He is such a nut!! He was fun to hang out with!!


----------



## AnneR

> Good night all. I'm headed to bed. Thanks for starting a posting war Jen. I had a blast! Just like old times.





> Heading off to bed. Have to be at work for 7 in the morning. Have fun!



Looks like I am being a trooper after all.  Tomorrow is going to be h...


----------



## Minnie Lor

G'nite Jen and Scott...who did I miss?


----------



## A.Mickey

Bornteach said:


> Is this LESS creepy???
> 
> I am not sure!


Those are some tight pants!


----------



## DVCsince02

cocowum said:


> Good night all. I'm headed to bed. Thanks for starting a posting war Jen. I had a blast! Just like old times.



Shhhhh,  

I have no idea what your are talking about.


----------



## IWISHFORDISNEY

jeanigor said:


> Your card got stolen?



Yes it was crazy.  The Germany CM laid my card on the counter after she swiped it.   I literally reached over to grab a pack of mustard and some drunk took off running with my card she laid on the counter.   She called out the manager and they let me pick something out of the Food and Wine tent thingy since they couldnt actually give me my money back so I got a $29 tshirt for my stolen $21.  So yay me in the end.


----------



## firsttimemom

scarlett873 said:


> One of these years we'll do F & W. I know that Matthew would love it!



F&W is very fun! DH and I have done it twice. We were going to do it again this year but decided to do DAP instead.


----------



## scarlett873

A.Mickey said:


> Those are some tight pants!


 Shanan!!


----------



## shellyminnie

Night Alicia!!


----------



## AnneR

> G'nite Jen and Scott...who did I miss?



Lorie, glad you didn't throw in the towel earlier?


----------



## DVCsince02

A.Mickey said:


> Those are some tight pants!



Can't breathe!


----------



## Minnie Lor

A.Mickey said:


> Those are some tight pants!



nah, I saw Chris Ladue several times in concert (may he rest in peace). His jeans were so tight that he had to hang his keys on the outside of his pocket. They were painted on. Then he got on a mechanical bull on the stage. Oh my....


----------



## WebmasterMike

Ian was working on Christy's farmville and saw Paul's picture and said "He is much bigger when he stands in front of me."  I was rolling.


----------



## firsttimemom

halliesmommy01 said:


> Who Posted?
> Total Posts: 949
> User Name Posts
> jeanigor  109
> DVCsince02  88
> AnneR  84
> halliesmommy01  50
> firsttimemom  42
> scarlett873  41
> cocowum  41
> IWISHFORDISNEY  40
> TSWJan78  38
> Minnie Lor  37
> 
> One more before I go to bed for good this time.




FIVE! And with that I'm at 1,000 and am heading to bed. Goodnight everyone!


----------



## jeanigor

Minnie Lor said:


> I'm sorry that you're still sick. Mabe you need a *hot toddy* or something.



you rang?


----------



## A.Mickey

jeanigor said:


> I'm down for it. I already have an appointment (challenge) to ride the orange side after DATW.....



EEK!!  Good luck with that!  I almost lost my cookies when I did the Orange sober!


----------



## Minnie Lor

AnneR said:


> Lorie, glad you didn't throw in the towel earlier?



It's been a hoot.


----------



## DVCsince02

Bye Liz!


----------



## jeanigor

A.Mickey said:


> Those are some tight pants!



meow


----------



## AnneR

1000

I have a long way to go.

Good night Liz.


----------



## DVCsince02

Hot Toddy?  yummy


----------



## Minnie Lor

jeanigor said:


> you rang?



See? I knew that would wake you up.


----------



## jeanigor

IWISHFORDISNEY said:


> Yes it was crazy.  The Germany CM laid my card on the counter after she swiped it.   I literally reached over to grab a pack of mustard and some drunk took off running with my card she laid on the counter.   She called out the manager and they let me pick something out of the Food and Wine tent thingy since they couldnt actually give me my money back so I got a $29 tshirt for my stolen $21.  So yay me in the end.



Boooo, but YAAAYYYYY!!!


----------



## AnneR

jeanigor said:


> you rang?


----------



## scarlett873

Is it December yet?


----------



## DVCsince02

Shanan, are you and Jason coming to DAP?  DVC stay?


----------



## IWISHFORDISNEY

Shelly EThan was flirting with you and said he had fun too.   LOL.  He is starting early.  Lord help me.

Jen this kid is a night owl.   He slept after school from 4-9 so now I am in trouble.    The schedule will start with the new house.


----------



## scarlett873

DVCsince02 said:


> Shanan, are you and Jason coming to DAP?  DVC stay?



Yah...what she said...


----------



## AnneR

scarlett873 said:


> Is it December yet?



No but it is October this week.


----------



## fakereadhed

A.Mickey said:


> Those are some tight pants!



Ok, I confess- I had a Shaun Cassidy locket back in the day.


----------



## kathrna

OK, me and my stupid cough are going to bed.  Thanks for not getting mad while I caught up.


----------



## jeanigor

firsttimemom said:


> FIVE! And with that I'm at 1,000 and am heading to bed. Goodnight everyone!



Good night and congrats on the big 1K!!!!


----------



## WebmasterMike

Nite Alicia!


----------



## halliesmommy01

You know you want to Shanan. All the cool kids are doing it.


----------



## Minnie Lor

I'm falling behind. How did that happen? Ok back to two tabs. Too bad Nikki isn't on here. I've been trying to watch my spelling.


----------



## AnneR

fakereadhed said:


> Ok, I confess- I had a Shaun Cassidy locket back in the day.



I think I had that poster


----------



## shellyminnie

DVCsince02 said:


> Shanan, are you and Jason coming to DAP?  DVC stay?





scarlett873 said:


> Yah...what she said...



Yeah, what they said . . .


----------



## IWISHFORDISNEY

How am I falling down the post chart??


----------



## jeanigor

DVCsince02 said:


> Hot Toddy?  yummy



But Jen you are a married woman...oh wait, I am a DIS husband...so I guess that gets by on a technicality.


----------



## georgemoe

shellyminnie said:


> I get to see some peeps next week!! I can't wait!!



Really looking forward to it Shelly! 



DVCsince02 said:


> Wow, look at all the new peeps stopping by.  Mike, Scott, Jorge.  Come play with us!



I'm trying to catch up Miss 1 - 2 - 3 - 4.


----------



## DVCsince02

Bye Kathy!


----------



## shellyminnie

IWISHFORDISNEY said:


> Shelly EThan was flirting with you and said he had fun too.   LOL.  He is starting early.  Lord help me.
> .



He was soooo cute!! He talked the entire time we were on Spaceship Earth!! I still don't know half of what he said!!


----------



## scarlett873

jeanigor said:


> But Jen you are a married woman...oh wait, I am a DIS husband...so I guess that gets by on a technicality.


----------



## 3guysandagal

1000?


----------



## IWISHFORDISNEY

Ever felt like you were being scammed?

Ok I am trying to keep my inner beotch from coming out.


----------



## fakereadhed

AnneR said:


> I think I had that poster


----------



## Minnie Lor

Anyone remember the Mark Spitz life sized poster with him wearing his swim trunks and his 7 medals.


----------



## WebmasterMike

I am so ready for Fall to get here.  Wait, there is no fall in Texas.


----------



## 3guysandagal

Darn!!!!!


----------



## DVCsince02

Todd = DIS hubby #4.


----------



## halliesmommy01

72 Days I keep telling my self


----------



## scarlett873

So we're going to an Egyptian cafe on Saturday night...what should I order?


----------



## AnneR

Minnie Lor said:


> Anyone remember the Mark Spitz life sized poster with him wearing his swim trunks and his 7 medals.



That one rings a bell too.

I was one of those girls with the posters all over the walls.


----------



## 3guysandagal

fakereadhed said:


>



1000!!!

congrats!!


----------



## DVCsince02

ADP = DIS hubby #3


----------



## IWISHFORDISNEY

shellyminnie said:


> He was soooo cute!! He talked the entire time we were on Spaceship Earth!! I still don't know half of what he said!!



yeah me either I just agree and nod like it is really important


----------



## shellyminnie

k5jmh said:


> I am so ready for Fall to get here.  Wait, there is no fall in Texas.



No fall in Florida either Mike!


----------



## AnneR

scarlett873 said:


> So we're going to an Egyptian cafe on Saturday night...what should I order?



food??


----------



## jeanigor

scarlett873 said:


> Is it December yet?



Almost. This helped. 

You know how people keep saying they don't feel like 'part of the group'...its things like this, just talking to each other that make us 'a group'. (HINT: Just talk. Its easy. And gets easier the more you do it.)


----------



## DVCsince02

Egyptian?  really?


----------



## scarlett873

DVCsince02 said:


> Todd = DIS hubby #4.



Methinks Jen just popped the question...


----------



## DVCsince02

Agree Todd!


----------



## IWISHFORDISNEY

scarlett873 said:


> So we're going to an Egyptian cafe on Saturday night...what should I order?



What do they have?

I once had chicken with olives and lemon and it was so good


----------



## halliesmommy01

IWISHFORDISNEY said:


> Ever felt like you were being scammed?
> 
> Ok I am trying to keep my inner beotch from coming out.



I Let mine out earlier this weeek. Some 13 yo  came up yelling about something my DD supposedly did. Talked to the neighbors and turned out 13 yo girls sister actually had done what she was accusing my daughter off. Needless to say she won't mess with Hallie anymore


----------



## AnneR

scarlett873 said:


> Methinks Jen just popped the question...



A DIS romance


----------



## jeanigor

kathrna said:


> OK, me and my stupid cough are going to bed.  Thanks for not getting mad while I caught up.



Please feel better. I will facebook some matzoh ball soup to you.


----------



## scarlett873

AnneR said:


> food??





DVCsince02 said:


> Egyptian?  really?


I know...i'm not a fan of Egyptian food, but we're going with some friends. It's actually a restaurant and hookah bar...


----------



## DVCsince02

Where the heck have you been B?  I asked him months ago.


----------



## jeanigor

DVCsince02 said:


> Shanan, are you and Jason coming to DAP?  DVC stay?



I tried to convince her at the Doorway to Dreams meet...I would even sleep on a roll-a-way for her....


----------



## Minnie Lor

scarlett873 said:


> So we're going to an Egyptian cafe on Saturday night...what should I order?



That sounds very interesting.


----------



## WebmasterMike

Shelly, we have 2 seasons.  Summer and "not quite as hot!"


----------



## AnneR

I gonna stick with ya'll until I get 100 posts in this thread then I need to call it a night.

Six more to go.


----------



## scarlett873

DVCsince02 said:


> Where the heck have you been B?  I asked him months ago.



Oblivious apparently...lol


----------



## jeanigor

Minnie Lor said:


> Anyone remember the Mark Spitz life sized poster with him wearing his swim trunks and his 7 medals.



Did he look anything like Michael Phelps....:drool:


----------



## georgemoe

Only 11 pages behind now.  Only! 



Launchpad11B said:


> Howdy fellas!





cocowum said:


> Hi George!





3guysandagal said:


> Hi George!!





k5jmh said:


> George!!!





sshaw10060 said:


> Boards have been slow for a week or two.  They work faster if you turn off signatures, but that's no fun.



Hi peeps.  Yup turning off the sigs does help but like Scott says no fun.


----------



## IWISHFORDISNEY

jeanigor said:


> Please feel better. I will facebook some matzoh ball soup to you.



Send some my way too, I picked up a bug Saturday.  coughing and snot head blah blah blah


----------



## shellyminnie

Alright I'm headed to bed!! This was fun. I needed this!! 





BTW, I will catch up in the morning!! Bwahahahahaha!!


----------



## scarlett873

jeanigor said:


> I tried to convince her at the Doorway to Dreams meet...I would even sleep on a roll-a-way for her....


We tried during the Indy meet weekend too...


----------



## jeanigor

k5jmh said:


> I am so ready for Fall to get here.  Wait, there is no fall in Texas.



I'll ship you some. Rainy. Dreary. Cold. Then hot. Then freezing. NO thank you.


----------



## halliesmommy01

I still have no DIS DH's. I think I will play the field a little longer.


----------



## Minnie Lor

jeanigor said:


> Did he look anything like Michael Phelps....:drool:



He definitely had the body but he looks more like Tom Selleck. Dark hair and mustache.


----------



## DVCsince02

Anna is posting some really beautiful pictures on FB.


----------



## Minnie Lor

shellyminnie said:


> Alright I'm headed to bed!! This was fun. I needed this!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW, I will catch up in the morning!! Bwahahahahaha!!



Nite Shelley.


----------



## 3guysandagal

k5jmh said:


> Shelly, we have 2 seasons.  Summer and "not quite as hot!"




We have 2 seasons as well.

Winter......and raod construction


----------



## jeanigor

DVCsince02 said:


> Todd = DIS hubby #4.



I thought we got hitched after you and Don....so I guess because I am arm candy I get bumped further down the list? Well 4 is my favorite number, so I am alright with that....


----------



## AnneR

shellyminnie said:


> Alright I'm headed to bed!! This was fun. I needed this!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW, I will catch up in the morning!! Bwahahahahaha!!



Good Luck!

Night!


----------



## WebmasterMike

So, Jen, is there going to be a "Dis-Spouse" vow renewal at DAP?


----------



## DVCsince02

Ooooooooooooooo, Tom Selleck.  I've always had a thing for him too.


----------



## jeanigor

scarlett873 said:


> So we're going to an Egyptian cafe on Saturday night...what should I order?



I do Lebanese and Ethiopian quiet often, but not Egyptian. What are your choices?


----------



## DVCsince02

Bye Shelly!


----------



## Minnie Lor

It's going to get down to 42 tonight and DH wants to keep the window open...brrrrr. I'd better stop drinking pop or water. Don't want to have to get up in the middle of the night.


----------



## scarlett873

jeanigor said:


> I thought we got hitched after you and Don....so I guess because I am arm candy I get bumped further down the list? Well 4 is my favorite number, so I am alright with that....


Hey now...if you're married to Jen, then you need to be married to me too...

I'm feeling left out...


----------



## WebmasterMike

Nite shelly!!


----------



## IWISHFORDISNEY

DVCsince02 said:


> Ooooooooooooooo, Tom Selleck.  I've always had a thing for him too.



Oh no not that big mustache it would be so sloppy


----------



## AnneR

Okay, I'm falling off the wagon here.

What are we talking about?


----------



## scarlett873

jeanigor said:


> I do Lebanese and Ethiopian quiet often, but not Egyptian. What are your choices?


The Egyptian Cafe's menu


----------



## DVCsince02

Todd, the order of DIS DH/DW doesn't matter.  Nothing but love.Unless we are talking about getting in line for a free drink.


----------



## fakereadhed

jeanigor said:


> Did he look anything like Michael Phelps....:drool:



Much hairier if I'm remembering the right poster.


----------



## Minnie Lor

IWISHFORDISNEY said:


> Oh no not that big mustache it would be so sloppy



He's a swimmer. So he's always getting it clean.


----------



## jeanigor

scarlett873 said:


> I know...i'm not a fan of Egyptian food, but we're going with some friends. It's actually a restaurant and hookah bar...



Well if that's the case, I would skip the food. Have some rose or orange nectar water and have hookah all night. But that's me.


----------



## IWISHFORDISNEY

night night Shelly and everyone else that has left


----------



## DVCsince02

Mike, you know the rules.....


----------



## georgemoe

halliesmommy01 said:


> Hi George. Have fun on your F&W trip.



Hi Becky.


----------



## AnneR

Minnie Lor said:


> He's a swimmer. So he's always getting it clean.



The days before the speed suits - SPEEDOs all the way.


----------



## jeanigor

IWISHFORDISNEY said:


> Send some my way too, I picked up a bug Saturday.  coughing and snot head blah blah blah



Ewwwwwww. Snot is gross. However, my nephews think boogers are delightfully yummy.


----------



## scarlett873

jeanigor said:


> Well if that's the case, I would skip the food. Have some rose or orange nectar water and have hookah all night. But that's me.



We actually have hookahs at home. My favorite is black cherry!


----------



## IWISHFORDISNEY

Minnie Lor said:


> He's a swimmer. So he's always getting it clean.



Oh no I just can not do facial hair and he wont be taking a swim in the middle of well you know what


----------



## 3guysandagal

scarlett873 said:


> We actually have hookahs at home. My favorite is black cherry!



Hookahs were used for different things in my day.


----------



## DVCsince02

Alrighty peeps.  I am declaring this war over.  This war had no winner, only posters, climbing "the list".


----------



## jeanigor

DVCsince02 said:


> Anna is posting some really beautiful pictures on FB.



She's trying to get people to leave the DIS so she can post more....I've seen her in action before.....


----------



## scarlett873

3guysandagal said:


> Hookahs were used for different things in my day.


It's truly a hookah...not...well...that...



> jeanigor   	123
> DVCsince02 	104
> AnneR 	97
> scarlett873 	55
> halliesmommy01 	55
> Minnie Lor 	49
> IWISHFORDISNEY 	49
> firsttimemom 	44
> cocowum 	41


----------



## halliesmommy01

3guysandagal said:


> Hookahs were used for different things in my day.



Oh my John, I was thinking the same thing. LOL


----------



## AnneR

DVCsince02 said:


> Alrighty peeps.  I am declaring this war over.  This war had no winner, only posters, climbing "the list".



I need 3 well now 2 posts to make my goal.


----------



## jeanigor

scarlett873 said:


> Hey now...if you're married to Jen, then you need to be married to me too...
> 
> I'm feeling left out...



Kind of a weak proposal....but I accept.


----------



## WebmasterMike

Jen, did you see our cake?


----------



## 3guysandagal

But...But....George and I are caught up!!! 

And page 75 is coming up fast!!!


----------



## scarlett873

DVCsince02 said:


> Alrighty peeps.  I am declaring this war over.  This war had no winner, only posters, climbing "the list".



Night BFF!


----------



## A.Mickey

scarlett873 said:


> Yah...what she said...





halliesmommy01 said:


> You know you want to Shanan. All the cool kids are doing it.



Maybe, if we can find some availability with DVC....just not sure if we can swing it...


----------



## jeanigor

3guysandagal said:


> We have 2 seasons as well.
> 
> Winter......and raod construction



What-do-you-know? SO do we! I guess the lakes aren't the only thing we have in common!


----------



## AnneR

jeanigor said:


> Kind of a weak proposal....but I accept.



sounds like your the back up plan Todd??!


----------



## scarlett873

jeanigor said:


> Kind of a weak proposal....but I accept.


----------



## IWISHFORDISNEY

I am gonna have to throw in the towel too.   My man has to get to bed now.  We have a long day tomorrow.

Night night all.   It was fun.


----------



## Minnie Lor

IWISHFORDISNEY said:


> Oh no I just can not do facial hair and he wont be taking a swim in the middle of well you know what



 My DH has beard and mustache. I've never seen him clean shaven.


----------



## DVCsince02

I did Mike.  It was beautiful.  I love the calas.  They were my wedding flower.


----------



## jeanigor

AnneR said:


> The days before the speed suits - SPEEDOs all the way.



Ah. The good old days.


----------



## scarlett873

k5jmh said:


> Jen, did you see our cake?



That is beautiful!!! I love simple cakes...


----------



## AnneR

100 posts in this thread.

Good night all.


----------



## 3guysandagal

k5jmh said:


> Jen, did you see our cake?



Very nice! 

Reminds me of one I saw...I mean Kat saw on Cake Boss.


----------



## DVCsince02

Shanan, I'm certain there is room at SSR.... just sayin'.


----------



## scarlett873

A.Mickey said:


> Maybe, if we can find some availability with DVC....just not sure if we can swing it...



STOP THE PRESSES!!!!! That's the closest to a yes that we've seen thus far!!!


----------



## DVCsince02

Bye Anne.  Thanks for posting with us!


----------



## halliesmommy01

DVCsince02 said:


> Shanan, I'm certain there is room at SSR.... just sayin'.



I was going to say the same thing. I happen to know quite a few people staying there.


----------



## Minnie Lor

G'nite Anne. Had fun!


----------



## jeanigor

scarlett873 said:


> We actually have hookahs at home. My favorite is black cherry!



Learn something new everyday.

After looking over the menu, I would suggest the Chicken Kabobs to DP, because he is kinda picky and doesn't do exotic things. Shame they don't have a Ghakbbah (don't mind the spelling, Arabic isn't my strong suit) on the menu, that is good eats!


----------



## scarlett873

DVCsince02 said:


> Shanan, I'm certain there is room at SSR.... just sayin'.





I promise that I won't make you drink any amaretto Shanan...


----------



## DVCsince02

Good night my friends.  Can't wait to see the comments tomorrow.


----------



## jeanigor

IWISHFORDISNEY said:


> Oh no I just can not do facial hair and he wont be taking a swim in the middle of well you know what



The baby making olympics?


----------



## halliesmommy01

Good Night Jen.

I am out for good this time. Talk to you all tomorrow.


----------



## jeanigor

AnneR said:


> I need 3 well now 2 posts to make my goal.



You can do it!!!!


----------



## DVCsince02

Oh, and by the way.  This war started on page 10.  We are now on page 73.


----------



## scarlett873

jeanigor said:


> Learn something new everyday.
> 
> After looking over the menu, I would suggest the Chicken Kabobs to DP, because he is kinda picky and doesn't do exotic things. Shame they don't have a Ghakbbah (don't mind the spelling, Arabic isn't my strong suit) on the menu, that is good eats!


People often get the wrong idea when you mention hookah...it's not something that I broadcast...I don't like any of the ones with tobacco in them though.


----------



## IWISHFORDISNEY

jeanigor said:


> The baby making olympics?



you got it *snicker*


----------



## jeanigor

A.Mickey said:


> Maybe, if we can find some availability with DVC....just not sure if we can swing it...



Well, if you have a question about DVC, there are plenty of folks here that will offer their advice, you don't need to go down the list to that DVC Forum.....


----------



## scarlett873

DVCsince02 said:


> Oh, and by the way.  This war started on page 10.  We are now on page 73.


I came in around page 35 I think...and somehow i'm within the top 5-6 posters...


----------



## WebmasterMike

Nite Jen!


----------



## IWISHFORDISNEY

See everyone in the am


----------



## A.Mickey

jeanigor said:


> I tried to convince her at the Doorway to Dreams meet...I would even sleep on a roll-a-way for her....


I couldn't be convinced for two reasons.....Jason would be jealous....and you had a 5 day ticket....I wouldn't want to buy a 5 day ticket.



scarlett873 said:


> We tried during the Indy meet weekend too...


hmmm...this must have been during DATL?


DVCsince02 said:


> Shanan, I'm certain there is room at SSR.... just sayin'.


I will have to check this out...



scarlett873 said:


> STOP THE PRESSES!!!!! That's the closest to a yes that we've seen thus far!!!



Just have to check out our finances...and can't let my dad find out, if we go!



scarlett873 said:


> I promise that I won't make you drink any amaretto Shanan...



I will want to drink more Amaretto and other things too! 

YAY!  All caught up!


----------



## DVCsince02

Good night my friends.  I miss you.


----------



## jeanigor

AnneR said:


> sounds like your the back up plan Todd??!



I'm everyone's back up plan. I have a friend that, when we were 21, made me promise that if she was still single at 30, we would marry and have children. I will be 30 for PCC 2.0.


----------



## scarlett873

A.Mickey said:


> I couldn't be convinced for two reasons.....Jason would be jealous....and you had a 5 day ticket....I wouldn't want to buy a 5 day ticket.
> 
> 
> hmmm...this must have been during DATL?
> 
> I will have to check this out...
> 
> 
> 
> Just have to check out our finances...and can't let my dad find out, if we go!
> 
> 
> 
> I will want to drink more Amaretto and other things too!
> 
> YAY!  All caught up!


'scuse me while I dance...


----------



## halliesmommy01

I promise not to tell your Dad Shanan.


----------



## aspen37

Ok you guys went crazy today! We are on page 74 already.  I am to tired to read all of it. I hope everyone one had a great Monday.


----------



## A.Mickey

jeanigor said:


> I'm everyone's back up plan. I have a friend that, when we were 21, made me promise that if she was still single at 30, we would marry and have children. I will be 30 for PCC 2.0.



So are you going to break your promise?


----------



## halliesmommy01

aspen37 said:


> Ok you guys went crazy today! We are on page 74 already.  I am to tired to read all of it. I hope everyone one had a great Monday.



hi Anna


----------



## 3guysandagal

Good night all that are leaving!


----------



## scarlett873

How are your assignments going Shanan? Have you seen/read what we've told you to?  

Legally Blonde the Musical is coming to Indy in May...wanna come see it with me? Matthew doesn't wanna go...


----------



## DVCsince02

aspen37 said:


> Ok you guys went crazy today! We are on page 74 already.  I am to tired to read all of it. I hope everyone one had a great Monday.



Todd was right!  Here she comes to catch up.


----------



## A.Mickey

halliesmommy01 said:


> I promise not to tell your Dad Shanan.



This means I can't be tagged in any pictures on FB


----------



## jeanigor

DVCsince02 said:


> Good night my friends.  Can't wait to see the comments tomorrow.



Somebody's gonna be in trouble.......


----------



## scarlett873

A.Mickey said:


> This means I can't be tagged in any pictures on FB


I think that you can set it so that you can't be tagged by other people...Matthew's done that...


----------



## jeanigor

DVCsince02 said:


> Oh, and by the way.  This war started on page 10.  We are now on page 73.


----------



## halliesmommy01

A.Mickey said:


> This means I can't be tagged in any pictures on FB



iwasn't going to tell my Mom either. She does not get theDisney thing. But she was actually happy that I get to take a solo trip.


----------



## A.Mickey

scarlett873 said:


> How are your assignments going Shanan? Have you seen/read what we've told you to?
> 
> Legally Blonde the Musical is coming to Indy in May...wanna come see it with me? Matthew doesn't wanna go...



I have Legally Blonde the movie waiting at the library!  I wonder if I could take the train...depending on the date...


----------



## DVCsince02

jeanigor said:


> Somebody's gonna be in trouble.......



I'll be in good company.


----------



## 3guysandagal

aspen37 said:


> Ok you guys went crazy today! We are on page 74 already.  I am to tired to read all of it. I hope everyone one had a great Monday.



Hi Anna!!


----------



## jeanigor

halliesmommy01 said:


> I promise not to tell your Dad Shanan.



I won't either.


----------



## Minnie Lor

Nite all! I.m going to go snuggle with my hubby.


----------



## 3guysandagal

A.Mickey said:


> This means I can't be tagged in any pictures on FB



So we have to come up with an alternate identity then?

You pick.


----------



## jeanigor

A.Mickey said:


> So are you going to break your promise?



No. Just try to get one of us married first.


----------



## A.Mickey

scarlett873 said:


> I think that you can set it so that you can't be tagged by other people...Matthew's done that...


Ohhh....good to know!!



halliesmommy01 said:


> iwasn't going to tell my Mom either. She does not get theDisney thing. But she was actually happy that I get to take a solo trip.


I am not telling my dad...if we do go....because I am not suppose to take another trip until I am out of cc debt.  I should be responsible....


----------



## jeanigor

DVCsince02 said:


> Todd was right!  Here she comes to catch up.



I was talking about you, my dear. Anna doesn't wait and try to take the post count lead....


----------



## georgemoe

sshaw10060 said:


> Second that.  I am so jealous. I arrive the day after F&W for a few days precruise.  It was a pleasure to meet you this weekend George.



Nice meeting you on Saturday as well Scott. It was a good time. Glad you are going to DAP!



firsttimemom said:


> I couldn't find it either. I guess they haven't updated their website. Imgaine that...



I heard that the 4/3 was not suppose to be out today and was pulled back after quite a few people booked it. Not sure if this is true or not.



scarlett873 said:


> We actually have hookahs at home. My favorite is black cherry!



Now I can't comment on this because I'm too late. But I can say hi to Brandie. 



3guysandagal said:


> But...But....George and I are caught up!!!
> 
> And page 75 is coming up fast!!!


----------



## halliesmommy01

3guysandagal said:


> So we have to come up with an alternate identity then?
> 
> You pick.



If we are picking alternate identities I pick Wonder Woman. She has cool toys


----------



## jeanigor

Minnie Lor said:


> Nite all! I.m going to go snuggle with my hubby.



That's why I have puppies.


----------



## aspen37

3guysandagal said:


> Hi Anna!!



Hi John! I went for a hike tonight and everyone went nuts around here. So was there a race to get to 1000?


----------



## scarlett873

georgemoe said:


> Nice meeting you on Saturday as well Scott. It was a good time. Glad you are going to DAP!
> 
> 
> 
> I heard that the 4/3 was not suppose to be out today and was pulled back after quite a few people booked it. Not sure if this is true or not.
> 
> 
> 
> Now I can't comment on this because I'm too late. But I can say hi to Brandie.


And why can't you comment? lol...  Jorge!


----------



## jeanigor

halliesmommy01 said:


> If we are picking alternate identities I pick Wonder Woman. She has cool toys



I'd still be Tiara Boy. (Thanks Kim!!!)


----------



## georgemoe

Now that I'm caught up got to run. 11:45 

Trying to catch up for 65 pages makes you feel like your not in the game.


----------



## 3guysandagal

aspen37 said:


> Hi John! I went for a hike tonight and everyone went nuts around here. So was there a race to get to 1000?




No one seemed to notice but me...


----------



## scarlett873

Hmmmm...what could be my alternate identity?


----------



## 3guysandagal

georgemoe said:


> Now that I'm caught up got to run. 11:45
> 
> Trying to catch up for 65 pages makes you feel like your not in the game.



It has been a battle, hasn't it?

Nite George.


----------



## 3guysandagal

I think everyone should be sure and read what happened tonight.
So many details released!!!


----------



## jeanigor

georgemoe said:


> Now that I'm caught up got to run. 11:45
> 
> Trying to catch up for 65 pages makes you feel like your not in the game.



Oh look even George is quoting Zak Effron.


----------



## jeanigor

3guysandagal said:


> I think everyone should be sure and read what happened tonight.
> So many details released!!!



I know. I can't believe all that information! Its just too much to recap into a single or even a couple posts!


----------



## jeanigor

My e-mail box went from 7 to 295 in the course of a couple hours....instant notification will do that to you!


----------



## scarlett873

Yeah...lots of info...but nothing earth shattering...I don't think...lol


----------



## 3guysandagal

scarlett873 said:


> Yeah...lots of info...but nothing earth shattering...I don't think...lol



shhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## scarlett873

3guysandagal said:


> shhhhhhhhhhhh



And that does NOT go on FB...pretty please...lol


----------



## jeanigor

scarlett873 said:


> And that does NOT go on FB...pretty please...lol



shhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh?

What's wrong with that?


----------



## scarlett873

jeanigor said:


> shhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh?
> 
> What's wrong with that?


Some folks just don't get it...that's all...


----------



## scarlett873

I can't believe that we posted so many pages...HOLY CROW!!!!


----------



## scarlett873

Have I lost my fellow posters?


----------



## 3guysandagal

scarlett873 said:


> I can't believe that we posted so many pages...HOLY CROW!!!!




Well with all those updates, and the announcement of the lis....oh, sorry.

Shhhhhhhhhh


----------



## scarlett873

So I now have 3 DIS DH's...I picked up Todd tonight!


----------



## jeanigor

scarlett873 said:


> Have I lost my fellow posters?



I am checking up on everything that I put aside for the last 4 hours while we talked about DAP. Then I am off to bed.



3guysandagal said:


> Well with all those updates, and the announcement of the lis....oh, sorry.
> 
> Shhhhhhhhhh



Keep it on the DL (and I don't mean Disneyland) they have to find out for themselves!


----------



## scarlett873

I have so missed my friends...


----------



## 3guysandagal

jeanigor said:


> I am checking up on everything that I put aside for the last 4 hours while we talked about DAP. Then I am off to bed.
> 
> 
> 
> Keep it on the DL (and I don't mean Disneyland) they have to find out for themselves!



Yes it has been a busy night.


----------



## WDWtraveler27

I wish i could go . Oh well theres always next year


----------



## scarlett873

To be a fly on the wall in the morning when folks start traipsing in to post good mornings...


----------



## 3guysandagal

Did I hear a boom??  

72 pages...WOW!


----------



## scarlett873

I really need to go to bed...I just don't want to...


----------



## jeanigor

scarlett873 said:


> To be a fly on the wall in the morning when folks start traipsing in to post good mornings...



Which reminds me...I will be one of those people in about 6 hours. Better sleep so I can get up and be at work before 7am.


Night my wonderful computernut friends!!!!!


----------



## jeanigor

WDWtraveler27 said:


> I wish i could go . Oh well theres always next year



And PCC 1.5....and PCC 2.0....and I am sure there will be other things along the way as well.


----------



## scarlett873

jeanigor said:


> Which reminds me...I will be one of those people in about 6 hours. Better sleep so I can get up and be at work before 7am.
> 
> 
> Night my wonderful computernut friends!!!!!


Night Toddles! 

I think i'm out too...Night!

Final stats:
jeanigor   	146
DVCsince02 	113
AnneR 	100
scarlett873 	78
halliesmommy01 	62
IWISHFORDISNEY 	53
Minnie Lor 	52
3guysandagal 	47
firsttimemom 	44
cocowum 	41
TSWJan78 	38
shellyminnie 	35

Excellent job friends!!!


----------



## 3guysandagal

Nite Todd and Brandie!

Tomorrow is a big day!!


----------



## 3guysandagal

Well, today now!


----------



## cocowum

scarlett873 said:


> Night Toddles!
> 
> I think i'm out too...Night!
> 
> Final stats:
> 
> jeanigor   	146
> DVCsince02 	113
> AnneR 	100
> scarlett873 	78
> halliesmommy01 	62
> IWISHFORDISNEY 	53
> Minnie Lor 	52
> 3guysandagal 	47
> firsttimemom 	44
> cocowum 	41
> TSWJan78 	38
> shellyminnie 	35
> 
> Excellent job friends!!!



At least I made the top ten. Goodnight all.


----------



## 3guysandagal

cocowum said:


> At least I made the top ten. Goodnight all.




Sneak!!!


----------



## cocowum

3guysandagal said:


> Sneak!!!


----------



## WDWtraveler27

cocowum said:


>


Every time i see youre user name the song Listen With youre heart from pocahontas starts playing in my head xD


----------



## Tonya2426

Nice to see everyone back in the heat of a posting war!!  Just like the good ol'days.


----------



## AnneR

Morning all!

I see it was a quiet night last night 

Hope everyone has a great day.  Where did summer go????


----------



## tlcoke

It looks like I  missed out on the Posting War last night.  Now I have 30 something pages to read.


----------



## tlcoke

Good Morning Everyone! 
It is a very crisp 53 degrees here in Louisville, KY this morning.

Have a good day.


----------



## tlcoke

jeanigor said:


> Sorry to all the new folk or peeps that didn't expect to find a couple extra pages of fluff when they sign on in the morning!!!



A couple of pages of fluff, how about 60 pages.    Looks like I missed the fun last night.


----------



## Annette_VA

Oh, good lord people!  Y'all were chatty last night. I've gotten through about 10 pages of it, but will have to read the rest later.

Happy Wednesday, everyone!


ETA:  Crap, it's Tuesday, not Wednesday!  UGH


----------



## LMO429

Wow last night around 9 this thread was on page 14 now! 

glad to see everyone had fun last night


Does anyone think the holiday d-lights tour is worth doing?


----------



## mainegal

I followed a bit of the posting war - oh,my!  

Then I took time to tend to my farm. Bad Farmville! Bad timewaster!

I really needed sleep last night more than I needed Farmville or posting war monitoring.


----------



## tlcoke

LMO429 said:


> Does anyone think the holiday d-lights tour is worth doing?



I would do it, but it is not offered on any of the days I will be there this year for DAP.  Maybe I'll get to do it next year pre or post PCC 2.0 if they continue it. 

I am thinking of doing the Yuletide Fantasy tour on the DAP trip.


----------



## shellyminnie

Wow!! Time to catch up on what I missed after I went to bed!!


----------



## LMO429

tlcoke said:


> I would do it, but it is not offered on any of the days I will be there this year for DAP.  Maybe I'll get to do it next year pre or post PCC 2.0 if they continue it.
> 
> I am thinking of doing the Yuletide Fantasy tour on the DAP trip.




I think my biggest hesitation is the fact that I already booked the candlelight processional.  I have never seen the processional before is it worth seeing more than once?  I know I can sit and look at twinkling lights forever


----------



## DVCsince02

*Giggle*

Good morning!


----------



## sshaw10060

LMO429 said:


> Does anyone think the holiday d-lights tour is worth doing?



I think it would be a lot of fun. Hopefully they will offer it next year.  I am not sure it is a bargain, but in Disney I pretend all prices are in Pesos. It makes it easier to spend the money.


----------



## shellyminnie

jeanigor said:


> ~50° and freezing my tushie off. Bake brownies or turn on the heat?



Brownies!!



halliesmommy01 said:


> Brownies sound great! I had a really good cake my co-worker made today. IT was called Marsh Mud Cake. Lots of Chocolate and pecans. Yummy



Mmmm . . . sounds yummy!!



TheBeadPirate said:


> hmmmm, chocolate pumpkin cheesecake!



Sounds even yummier!!


----------



## firsttimemom

Mornin' everyone! It's a little nippy here- time to break out the sweatshiirts.




sshaw10060 said:


> in Disney I pretend all prices are in Pesos. It makes it easier to spend the money.



I'm  going to have to try that!


----------



## LMO429

sshaw10060 said:


> I think it would be a lot of fun. Hopefully they will offer it next year.  I am not sure it is a bargain, but in Disney I pretend all prices are in Pesos. It makes it easier to spend the money.




yeah its def not cheap! I agree and I am also going back and forth with if I am going to pay 300 bucks right now I think i rather change my flight again to stay another night then go on a tour..anyway I am thinking about it...what to do?  what to do?


----------



## katscradle

AnneR said:


> I'll step down.
> 
> You would need earplugs if I were to sing.



He needs earplugs when I sing, so don't worry about it. 

Good morning everyone!


----------



## tlcoke

LMO429 said:


> I think my biggest hesitation is the fact that I already booked the candlelight processional.  I have never seen the processional before is it worth seeing more than once?  I know I can sit and look at twinkling lights forever



I haven't done the processional either.  This will be my first December trip to WDW.  I want to do it, but I don't think I will fit it in this year, unless I don't do something else on the DAP schedule.  I think I will hold off until next year on doing the CP, as I am planning on  spending up to 10 days total at WDW pre & post PCC 2.0.  I hear it is highly recommended as a Don't miss event during the holidays.


----------



## mainegal

LMO429 said:


> yeah its def not cheap! I agree and I am also going back and forth with if I am going to pay 300 bucks right now I think i rather change my flight again to stay another night then go on a tour..anyway I am thinking about it...what to do?  what to do?



Just keep thinking of the bucks as pesos!  

And make sure you can pay the regular bills with dollars when you get home.


----------



## shellyminnie

IWISHFORDISNEY said:


> My neighbor is drunk and passed out on top of the hood of his truck.   Should I wake him or let the music blare??   Gotta love the ghetto.



Did he ever wake up??



TheBeadPirate said:


> rare? no.
> 
> Strange?
> 
> Most definitely!



Us? Strange?  yeah, that's one way to put it!!



DVCsince02 said:


> Help yourself!
> 
> Thanks!!





kimisabella said:


> OK - who is going to be in charge of Don since Tamra is not going to be at DAP?  Is there a 2nd in charge or something???



Lord help whoever it is!!


----------



## katscradle

DVCsince02 said:


> Ethan goes to pre-school tomorrow! Wooooooooooooooo Hooooooooooooooooo!



Enjoy your day today Jen! 
I remember when Johnny had his first day a pre-school.


----------



## LMO429

mainegal said:


> Just keep thinking of the bucks as pesos!
> 
> And make sure you can pay the regular bills with dollars when you get home.



according to my husband I am one big bill and he calls me "BILL" sometimes

and as far as he is concerned I spend $$$ like its monopoly money!!!!


----------



## shellyminnie

dpuck1998 said:


> I'm my own man!  (Seriously though, who is watching me?)
> 
> 
> 
> Always a good place to stand Shelly!  Until security arrives!



Someone has to save you!!



DVCsince02 said:


> I'll gladly stand between you and Paul.



Me too 



TheBeadPirate said:


> Said crown in question.... I also have a picture of Rick wearing it.....



Awww . . . 



katscradle said:


> When security comes everyone run in different directions.



You got that right!! 



TheBeadPirate said:


> Doing charity turn-about for Food for Friends at the Holidays.....
> 
> 
> Just remember, you asked for it!



Now that's just funny!!



firsttimemom said:


> Only helps if she survives the next 14 months to get her to 13. Not looking good...



My sister was lucky she survived her teen years!! She was/is still a terror!!


----------



## jeanigor

LMO429 said:


> Wow last night around 9 this thread was on page 14 now!
> 
> glad to see everyone had fun last night
> 
> 
> Does anyone think the holiday d-lights tour is worth doing?



I wish that there was more availability. I would certainly go if I could find the time.


----------



## georgemoe

Good morning folks. 



3guysandagal said:


> I think everyone should be sure and read what happened tonight.
> So many details released!!!



I can't believe I'm going to do one of these. 



jeanigor said:


> Oh look even George is quoting Zak Effron.



What? 



scarlett873 said:


> So I now have 3 DIS DH's...I picked up Todd tonight!



You stole Todd from Jen? 



DVCsince02 said:


> *Giggle*
> 
> Good morning!



Post padder.


----------



## katscradle

LMO429 said:


> according to my husband I am one big bill and he calls me "BILL" sometimes
> 
> and as far as he is concerned I spend $$$ like its monopoly money!!!!



My DH doesn't call me Bill, but he is always saying that I spend $$$ like its monopoly money as well.


----------



## wildfan1473

Morning Everyone!

It was a brisk 41 degrees on the way to the bus stop this morning.  Apparently I need to start shopping for long-sleeved shirts for the boys sooner rather than later.

Anything interesting happening here lately?


----------



## AnneR

wildfan1473 said:


> Morning Everyone!
> 
> It was a brisk 41 degrees on the way to the bus stop this morning.  Apparently I need to start shopping for long-sleeved shirts for the boys sooner rather than later.
> 
> Anything interesting happening here lately?



I think its a little slow this morning.  Should we heat things up?

Course, once my day gets started, I won't be back until after work.


----------



## chirurgeon

So, what did I miss in the 35 pages that have been added since I went to bed last night?  You guys were busy.

Kim


----------



## katscradle

chirurgeon said:


> So, what did I miss in the 35 pages that have been added since I went to bed last night?  You guys were busy.
> 
> Kim



Something about details and lis...


----------



## katscradle

Good morning George!


----------



## shellyminnie

halliesmommy01 said:


> Nancy said to tell you all Hello!



Hi Nancy!!



kab407 said:


> We were at Discovery Cove for the day. They pretty much had to kick the four of us of there.  Amazing place and a great experience.



Glad you had a great day!!



wildfan1473 said:


> I obviously don't watch enough tv...I have no idea who Kym, Guy, or Zac even are







cocowum said:


> I'll find out this week. My fingers are crossed. Black Aldo's (On sale) my fav.  Wish they were these...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but Paul would kill me.



Cute . . . but not happening with my feet!!


----------



## baby1disney

First of all, let me say Good Morning!!!

Next, let me say this:OMG!!!!!

WHAT DID YOU PEOPLE DO?!?!?!??!? LOL!!!!! I come back to check the last page and it said 80 pages. I'm sitting here scratching my head, goin:"80 pages?!?!? There must be something wrong here. It was only at page 11/12 yesterday afternoon!!" NOPE!!!! It was right!!!! I wish I could've joined last night....that would've been fun!!!


----------



## wildfan1473

AnneR said:


> I think its a little slow this morning.  Should we heat things up?
> 
> Course, once my day gets started, I won't be back until after work.



I have all day today...I'm printing iron-on transfers for our shirts for our trip in 11 DAYS 

Slight setback, though.  I realized I downloaded all thumbnails, not full-size pictures, so now I have to go back and find all of the art and re-load them.  Oops!


----------



## baby1disney

As of this post, here are the Top 10:

jeanigor---147
DVCsince02---114
AnneR---102
scarlett873---78
halliesmommy01---62
IWISHFORDISNEY---53
Minnie Lor---52
3guysandagal---50
firsttimemom---45
cocowum---43

Congrats guys!!!!! Awesome job!!!

And Todd, I'll take and put your top poster siggie in my siggie....just until you have room!!!!


----------



## kimisabella

Morning all - last night was fun, I didn't last nearly as long as some of you did...I am a lightweight at the posting wars 

It's almost October!! Where has the time gone???


----------



## spaddy

Page 80?  You are all crazy.

I made it through page 30 last night, but was too tired to keep up.



Lauren, I would love to go on the Holiday Dilights tour, but they won't let our son come with us.


----------



## spaddy

wildfan1473 said:


> Morning Everyone!
> 
> It was a brisk 41 degrees on the way to the bus stop this morning.  Apparently I need to start shopping for long-sleeved shirts for the boys sooner rather than later.
> 
> Anything interesting happening here lately?



I realized this morning that I am a little short on long sleeves shirts for my son.  I guess we need to get to shopping.


----------



## shellyminnie

DVCsince02 said:


> Me and the woods DO NOT mix.



Me either Jen!!



jeanigor said:


> I like when bow and then rifle season open up...the office is quiet for a couple weeks and there is plenty of venison to go around!



Ewww . . .



scarlett873 said:


> One of these years we'll do F & W. I know that Matthew would love it!



Matthew would definitely love it!!



scarlett873 said:


> Is it December yet?



I wish!!



k5jmh said:


> Jen, did you see our cake?



Nice cake Mike!!


----------



## shellyminnie

Whew!! I think I'm finally all caught up and I was here for some of it!!

I miss you guys!!


----------



## IWISHFORDISNEY

Morning all last night was fun!!!

Our cold front is coming it is going to be 88 today and 81 tomorrow so all you visitors this week are sure to have great weather.    I have not seen the 80's since we left Delaware in July.    Its gonna be weird.   

I have alot of running around today with school and soccer but really miss being on here with all you fine peeps.


----------



## baby1disney

OK....is it just me or has the temperature reeeeaaalllyyy dropped over the last few days?!?!? It's down right cold here!! I think it's only about 45-50 degrees here right now!!!

So...last night my son went and stayed the night at my mom's house and I forget to pack his belt and lunch!!! I get a phone call this morning at 7:35 from my son freakin out because I forgot his belt!!! It was cute!! His school is cracking down on students who don't abide by the dress code and he didn't want to get into trouble. So...I went and took his belt and lunch to school for him and he just called and left a VM and told me that I was the best Mommy ever and that he loves me!!! I'm tearing up a lil just thinkin about it...I wish there was a happy cry smilies!!

Kids are the best....don't cha think?!?!?


----------



## ADP

Wow!  You guys lit a fire under this thread.  I smell smoke in here!


----------



## baby1disney

IWISHFORDISNEY said:


> Morning all last night was fun!!!
> 
> Our cold front is coming it is going to be 88 today and 81 tomorrow so all you visitors this week are sure to have great weather.    I have not seen the 80's since we left Delaware in July.    Its gonna be weird.
> 
> I have alot of running around today with school and soccer but really miss being on here with all you fine peeps.



Liz--I'll take 81 degrees today!!!! And we miss you too!!!


----------



## georgemoe

shellyminnie said:


> Nice cake Mike!!



We didn't get any Shelly. 



ADP said:


> Wow!  You guys lit a fire under this thread.  I smell smoke in here!



Hey, it's the Napoleon Pirate.


----------



## scarlett873

Man...I am worn out after last night's posting war! I so miss those...it felt like the old days again! 

I can't wait to see my friends again in 73 days!!!!


----------



## IWISHFORDISNEY

Posting pics of 9/26 dolewhip meetup on FB now.


----------



## IWISHFORDISNEY

baby1disney said:


> Liz--I'll take 81 degrees today!!!! And we miss you too!!!



Well that is why I moved to FL for the weather and the parks.   


Aaawwllll I miss you guys bunches too!   One more month of commute and I am back.


----------



## spaddy

scarlett873 said:


> Man...I am worn out after last night's posting war! I so miss those...it felt like the old days again!
> 
> I can't wait to see my friends again in 73 days!!!!



Is it really only 73 days?  Wow.  I am so excited for this trip.


----------



## scarlett873

spaddy said:


> Is it really only 73 days?  Wow.  I am so excited for this trip.



Yep...according to my countdown thingy in my signature! 

73 days from this very moment, I will have been reunited with my BFF and we'll be on our way to SSR! We may already be at SSR by now...and instead heading over to Downtown Disney to meet our Fulton's group for lunch...mmmmm...gotta eat up in preparation for the DATW fesitivities!


----------



## baby1disney

IWISHFORDISNEY said:


> Well that is why I moved to FL for the weather and the parks.
> 
> 
> Aaawwllll I miss you guys bunches too!   One more month of commute and I am back.



Where are you commuting back and forth from?? What do you do for a living...if you don't mind me asking.


----------



## DVCsince02

Hi everyone!  Ethan is in preschool and I'm home doing the laundry and playing with Evan.  It's nice to have a little one on one with him.  He's growing so fast.

Last night was like old times.  I'm glad you all enjoyed it.


----------



## ADP

georgemoe said:


> Hey, it's the Napoleon Pirate.


   Mmmmmm....Napoleons!  There are days when I wish we were going to Food & Wine, but this will have to wait until December.  Maybe I'll have 2 to make up for it!


----------



## Minnie Lor

Morning everyone! Happy recording day! Last night was a hoot and a half. Glad I made the top ten. I was running out of things to talk about - not that ever stopped me from talking. 

It's still 42 degrees here but there's not a cloud in the sky. Just beautiful!

Wonder if this thread will get a shout out on the podcast today. 

Enjoy your day!


----------



## shellyminnie

georgemoe said:


> We didn't get any Shelly.
> :



I know George, what is up with that?? We'll just have to get our own next week!! 



IWISHFORDISNEY said:


> Posting pics of 9/26 dolewhip meetup on FB now.


----------



## scarlett873

ADP said:


> Mmmmmm....Napoleons!  There are days when I wish we were going to Food & Wine, but this will have to wait until December.  Maybe I'll have 2 to make up for it!


I think that I'll need to make a quick trip into the bakery in France this time. I  French pastries!

When we were in Vegas last year, we checked out the Paris Resort and Casino. They had the BEST little French bakery. I want to go back to Vegas just for the pastries! I can't imagine what they would be like in the REAL France!! :drool:


----------



## Dodie

Man. I missed the posting war.  I was too darned tired to even get online last night.

Trying to catch up and relate to some of the major topics...

1. I made a great dessert last night. I sauteed some apples in butter, cinnamon, and sugar and put that over vanilla ice cream in a puff pastry cup, then drizzled with caramel sauce.

2. Let's not forget that there may be about 20 lime green tiaras with feather boa trim floating around at DATW for my computernut friends who don't have enough bling to stand out.

3. I wimped out after reading about 20 pages - someone needs update me on the new DIS wives and hubbies so I can keep track.  I am an uncomplicated person who's happy with her real DH and her one DIS hubby - Paul.


----------



## Minnie Lor

Dodie said:


> Trying to catch up and relate to some of the major topics...



It's easier to jump in where you are than to catch up.


BTW, who started the posting war last night?


----------



## scarlett873

Dodie said:


> Man. I missed the posting war.  I was too darned tired to even get online last night.
> 
> Trying to catch up and relate to some of the major topics...
> 
> 1. I made a great dessert last night. I sauteed some apples in butter, cinnamon, and sugar and put that over vanilla ice cream in a puff pastry cup, then drizzled with caramel sauce.
> 
> 2. Let's not forget that there may be about 20 lime green tiaras with feather boa trim floating around at DATW for my computernut friends who don't have enough bling to stand out.
> 
> 3. I wimped out after reading about 20 pages - someone needs update me on the new DIS wives and hubbies so I can keep track.  I am an uncomplicated person who's happy with her real DH and her one DIS hubby - Paul.


Woot for lime green tiaras!!


----------



## exwdwcm

wow, crazy posting war.  i cannot possibly keep up, so as Lorie recommended, I am just jumping in here instead!   hope you guys had fun! 

just booked WISHES dessert party and changed our return flight (they cancelled our original flight and booked us earlier, i changed it to later).   Now need to find better van rental rates.   otherwise, ready to go to DAP!!!  can't wait for the TSM sign up.  Oh and what does everyone think about the give a day, get a day promotion?


----------



## halliesmommy01

Last night was so much fun. I am so tired today. I may hit 1000 posts before December.


----------



## Madi100

Darn, I missed the posting war.  

I am researching rats.  My daughter would like a rat for her birthday.  Wants nothing but a rat.  I told her she could have a rat if I get a new camera.  So now for her birthday she wants money to buy me a camera.


----------



## scarlett873

Madi100 said:


> Darn, I missed the posting war.
> 
> I am researching rats.  My daughter would like a rat for her birthday.  Wants nothing but a rat.  I told her she could have a rat if I get a new camera.  So now for her birthday she wants money to buy me a camera.


----------



## TheBeadPirate

Madi100 said:


> Darn, I missed the posting war.
> 
> I am researching rats.  My daughter would like a rat for her birthday.  Wants nothing but a rat.  I told her she could have a rat if I get a new camera.  So now for her birthday she wants money to buy me a camera.





Can't beat that reasoning!


----------



## Madi100

scarlett873 said:


>



My thoughts exactly!


----------



## TheBeadPirate

Hey ya'll!

I just posted some pics over on the PCC2.0 FE thread of our FE stuff for our Oct cruise. Looking for some feedback- Rick says I went overboard and I don't think so.

I have been feeling creative so I did embroidered trick or treat bags. Now I gotta get in gear and get the rest of the stuff done!


----------



## jeanigor

Madi100 said:


> Darn, I missed the posting war.
> 
> I am researching rats.  My daughter would like a rat for her birthday.  Wants nothing but a rat.  I told her she could have a rat if I get a new camera.  So now for her birthday she wants money to buy me a camera.



My sister had one when we were younger. It defecated a lot. Like copious amounts. Everywhere. You'd have thought a box of Coco Puffs had exploded in whatever room he had been in.


----------



## Madi100

jeanigor said:


> My sister had one when we were younger. It defecated a lot. Like copious amounts. Everywhere. You'd have thought a box of Coco Puffs had exploded in whatever room he had been in.




Strike 1 for Madi.  (as if the fact that I'm terrified of rodents didn't already finish the game.  But her daddy and grandma thinks she needs one).


----------



## kimisabella

TheBeadPirate said:


> Hey ya'll!
> 
> I just posted some pics over on the PCC2.0 FE thread of our FE stuff for our Oct cruise. Looking for some feedback- Rick says I went overboard and I don't think so.
> 
> I have been feeling creative so I did embroidered trick or treat bags. Now I gotta get in gear and get the rest of the stuff done!



They are awesome Lori!!!  Those are some lucky people to get that for a FE gift!!  I wouldn't say you went overboard since I'm sure you enjoyed putting them together and giving them away.


----------



## sshaw10060

Madi100 said:


> Darn, I missed the posting war.
> 
> I am researching rats.  My daughter would like a rat for her birthday.  Wants nothing but a rat.  I told her she could have a rat if I get a new camera.  So now for her birthday she wants money to buy me a camera.



Rats actually make great pets.  They are pretty clean as rodents go and very intelligent.  I had a pet rat during college. Just be sure to get a young one since they are more malleable and easier to handle.


----------



## jeanigor

kimisabella said:


> They are awesome Lori!!!  Those are some lucky people to get that for a FE gift!!  I wouldn't say you went overboard since I'm sure you enjoyed putting them together and giving them away.



And like she said, 16 cabins is far easier to budget for than 100!


----------



## chirurgeon

Madi100 said:


> Darn, I missed the posting war.
> 
> I am researching rats.  My daughter would like a rat for her birthday.  Wants nothing but a rat.  I told her she could have a rat if I get a new camera.  So now for her birthday she wants money to buy me a camera.



Nicole, have you mentioned that rabbits are also rodents?  They are a heck of a lot cuter than rats.

Kim


----------



## spaddy

Madi100 said:


> Darn, I missed the posting war.
> 
> I am researching rats.  My daughter would like a rat for her birthday.  Wants nothing but a rat.  I told her she could have a rat if I get a new camera.  So now for her birthday she wants money to buy me a camera.



My son's preschool has a guinea pig.  Well, guess who is bringing it home for the weekend this weekend?  I am completely freaking out.  I am trying to figure out if I can make it 4 days without actually touching it.

Good luck with the rat.


----------



## katscradle

baby1disney said:


> First of all, let me say Good Morning!!!
> 
> Next, let me say this:OMG!!!!!
> 
> WHAT DID YOU PEOPLE DO?!?!?!??!? LOL!!!!! I come back to check the last page and it said 80 pages. I'm sitting here scratching my head, goin:"80 pages?!?!? There must be something wrong here. It was only at page 11/12 yesterday afternoon!!" NOPE!!!! It was right!!!! I wish I could've joined last night....that would've been fun!!!


----------



## AnneR

Madi100 said:


> Darn, I missed the posting war.
> 
> I am researching rats.  My daughter would like a rat for her birthday.  Wants nothing but a rat.  I told her she could have a rat if I get a new camera.  So now for her birthday she wants money to buy me a camera.



You are a better mom than me!  I can't stand to think about rats.


----------



## AnneR

sshaw10060 said:


> Rats actually make great pets.  They are pretty clean as rodents go and very intelligent.  I had a pet rat during college. Just be sure to get a young one since they are more malleable and easier to handle.



But they could get loose and be running around my house.


----------



## katscradle

Madi100 said:


> Darn, I missed the posting war.
> 
> I am researching rats.  My daughter would like a rat for her birthday.  Wants nothing but a rat.  I told her she could have a rat if I get a new camera.  So now for her birthday she wants money to buy me a camera.



Some thought went into that idea.
How are you?


----------



## kimisabella

jeanigor said:


> And like she said, 16 cabins is far easier to budget for than 100!



and definatley easier than the 300 or so for PCC 2


----------



## Madi100

katscradle said:


> Some thought went into that idea.
> How are you?



I am good, Kat.  thanks for asking   How are you?  I've not been as active around here.  Life is busy.  I'm very much looking forward to December's vacation.


----------



## katscradle

Madi100 said:


> I am good, Kat.  thanks for asking   How are you?  I've not been as active around here.  Life is busy.  I'm very much looking forward to December's vacation.




I wasn't even in this thread till the posting war started last night.
I have been busy myself.
I am with you on that I can't wait till December's vacation.
I am so happy both you and James will be there.


----------



## halliesmommy01

Madi100 said:


> Strike 1 for Madi.  (as if the fact that I'm terrified of rodents didn't already finish the game.  But her daddy and grandma thinks she needs one).



I am fighting the same battle here. Hallie wants one and Dave does not think it is a problem.  I DO!!! Stay Strong, and I have your back.


----------



## tlcoke

spaddy said:


> My son's preschool has a guinea pig.  Well, guess who is bringing it home for the weekend this weekend?  I am completely freaking out.  I am trying to figure out if I can make it 4 days without actually touching it.
> 
> Good luck with the rat.



When I was a kid, this is how our family started getting hamsters.  I brought the hamster home for the weekend from school and my mom fell in love  prior to that I don't think she would have ever considered them.


----------



## wildfan1473

Madi100 said:


> Darn, I missed the posting war.
> 
> I am researching rats.  My daughter would like a rat for her birthday.  Wants nothing but a rat.  I told her she could have a rat if I get a new camera.  So now for her birthday she wants money to buy me a camera.



Gotta love her thinking.  But there is no way my kids would be getting a rat.  I give you tons of credit for even considering it.


----------



## cocowum

ADP said:


> Mmmmmm....Napoleons!  There are days when I wish we were going to Food & Wine, but this will have to wait until December.  Maybe I'll have 2 to make up for it!


Hi Aaron.  Say hi to Anna and Kim for me. 


Dodie said:


> Man. I missed the posting war.  I was too darned tired to even get online last night.
> 
> Trying to catch up and relate to some of the major topics...
> 
> 1. I made a great dessert last night. I sauteed some apples in butter, cinnamon, and sugar and put that over vanilla ice cream in a puff pastry cup, then drizzled with caramel sauce.
> 
> 2. Let's not forget that there may be about 20 lime green tiaras with feather boa trim floating around at DATW for my computernut friends who don't have enough bling to stand out.
> 
> 3. I wimped out after reading about 20 pages - someone needs update me on the new DIS wives and hubbies so I can keep track.  I am an uncomplicated person who's happy with her real DH and her one DIS hubby - Paul.


Dodie, that dessert sounds delicious! 



jeanigor said:


> My sister had one when we were younger. It defecated a lot. Like copious amounts. Everywhere. You'd have thought a box of Coco Puffs had exploded in whatever room he had been in.



Oh my god.  Ewww.


----------



## jeanigor

So big question from last night:

*When do you think that the sign up sheet/list will be put out for the TSM party?*


----------



## scarlett873

jeanigor said:


> So big question from last night:
> 
> *When do you think that the sign up sheet/list will be put out for the TSM party?*


I don't know...but I can't wait for it!


----------



## wildfan1473

jeanigor said:


> So big question from last night:
> 
> *When do you think that the sign up sheet/list will be put out for the TSM party?*



When I'm in Disney in 2 weeks


----------



## scarlett873

wildfan1473 said:


> When I'm in Disney in 2 weeks



Well that makes sense... Now we know when it'll happen!


----------



## TheBeadPirate

jeanigor said:


> So big question from last night:
> 
> *When do you think that the sign up sheet/list will be put out for the TSM party?*



Oct 18. As soon as we get on the boat and are out of contact for 4 days!

I would almost guarantee it!

hmmm, now that poses the dilemma.... do I send someone $50 just in case to book us or take my chances?!?


----------



## exwdwcm

jeanigor said:


> So big question from last night:
> 
> *When do you think that the sign up sheet/list will be put out for the TSM party?*


hmmm....i am hoping soon- in the next few weeks maybe?   



TheBeadPirate said:


> Oct 18. As soon as we get on the boat and are out of contact for 4 days!
> 
> I would almost guarantee it!
> 
> hmmm, now that poses the dilemma.... do I send someone $50 just in case to book us or take my chances?!?


i would.  I would offer, but I am so swamped at work lately, that I don't get on here or personal email as often as I would like and might miss it and be too late to get you signed up.   

We are booked with Dreams for 10 nights for DAP, so I think we get preference and I won't have to worry about signing up immediately (at least I hope!). 

Rats and hamsters- yuck!  now i don't mind them, like i am not grossed out or anything by them in general, but I just remember my sister having gerbils/hamsters and how they kept reproducing and eating their young.   Plus, the smell of the cage and stuff after a while.  That part was gross and disturbing to explain to a little one.  Plus the smell of the cage and keeping it all clean is just too much work for me!


----------



## TXYankee

TheBeadPirate said:


> Oct 18. As soon as we get on the boat and are out of contact for 4 days!
> 
> I would almost guarantee it!
> 
> hmmm, now that poses the dilemma.... do I send someone $50 just in case to book us or take my chances?!?



I would be happy to do it for you.  I will be in my office with a computer available.  Let me know if your serious.  
I am booked with Dreams for Dap so I should find our right away.


----------



## firsttimemom

Madi100 said:


> Darn, I missed the posting war.
> 
> I am researching rats.  My daughter would like a rat for her birthday.  Wants nothing but a rat.  I told her she could have a rat if I get a new camera.  So now for her birthday she wants money to buy me a camera.



ick! I spend good money to keep my house rodent free so no way would I actually pay to bring one into the house. Lindsay's been asking/begging/pleading for a rabbit for about 3 yrs now. I've tried to explain to her that with 2 beagles in the house, no rabbit would last long but she isn't listening.


----------



## DVCsince02

I'm still laughing at the defacating rat. 

Lori, I can help if you need it in case DAP sign ups come out.  Just let me know.


----------



## wildfan1473

Well, it's not from the man in the brown uniform, rather the rural postal carrier who drives a little Ford pickup and looks like she just came from Woodstock, but it's still exciting all the same...


----------



## georgemoe

ADP said:


> Mmmmmm....Napoleons!  There are days when I wish we were going to Food & Wine, but this will have to wait until December.  Maybe *I'll have 2* to make up for it!



Hi Aaron. You mean Don will have one of those. 



jeanigor said:


> So big question from last night:
> 
> *When do you think that the sign up sheet/list will be put out for the TSM party?*



I would say before we actually see a sign up list posted here, DU customers would have received emails for signups. I haven't heard anyone posting about receiving an email yet. 

That aside my guess is we see a FCFS sign up sheet here by October 23rd.


----------



## jeanigor

georgemoe said:


> That aside my guess is we see a FCFS sign up sheet here by October 23rd.



My head hurts, George. What does FCFS stand for?


----------



## scarlett873

jeanigor said:


> My head hurts, George. What does FCFS stand for?



My guess is first come, first served...


----------



## jeanigor

jeanigor said:


> My head hurts, George. What does FCFS stand for?





scarlett873 said:


> My guess is first come, first served...



Yeah I thought about it for a few minutes and it hit me like a lead balloon.


----------



## Minnie Lor

scarlett873 said:


> My guess is first come, first served...



Good job - had no idea. And George - that's my guess too.


----------



## georgemoe

jeanigor said:


> My head hurts, George. What does FCFS stand for?



First Come - First Serve


----------



## jeanigor

So why the 23rd? Is that 45 days out from the party? Or just favorite day?


----------



## halliesmommy01

jeanigor said:


> So why the 23rd? Is that 45 days out from the party? Or just favorite day?



It is my 10 year wedding anniversary.

Which reminds me Happy Anniversary Jason and Shanan


----------



## sshaw10060

George,

Do you have any room left at Fulton's for lunch Friday? If not, I am happy to make a second reservation and start adding additional people if they want to come.


----------



## georgemoe

jeanigor said:


> So why the 23rd? Is that 45 days out from the party? Or just favorite day?



It's where the dart landed. 



halliesmommy01 said:


> It is my 10 year wedding anniversary.
> 
> Which reminds me Happy Anniversary Jason and Shanan



Happy early anniversary Becky and to Shanan and Jason.



sshaw10060 said:


> George,
> 
> Do you have any room left at Fulton's for lunch Friday? If not, I am happy to make a second reservation and start adding additional people if they want to come.



Hi Scott. Brandie (Scarlett###) controls the Fulton ressie. I'm just on the list.


----------



## katscradle

Happy Anniversary Shanan & Jason!


----------



## katscradle

I thought I would post this in a separate post...
My day just got a whole lot worse......
Kenny threw up in my new car. 
I just can't have anything nice... 
Well I am off to clean the car. 
I have a feeling I will have to get it detailed to get the smell out.


----------



## wildfan1473

katscradle said:


> I thought I would post this in a separate post...
> My day just got a whole lot worse......
> Kenny threw up in my new car.
> I just can't have anything nice...
> Well I am off to clean the car.
> I have a feeling I will have to get it detailed to get the smell out.





You poor thing.   Braeden just did this to me 2 weeks ago.  Fortunately for me, it ended up more on him and his car seat than the car.


----------



## jeanigor

katscradle said:


> I thought I would post this in a separate post...
> My day just got a whole lot worse......
> Kenny threw up in my new car.
> *I just can't have anything nice*...
> Well I am off to clean the car.
> I have a feeling I will have to get it detailed to get the smell out.



I disagree. You have, at the very least, a wonderful husband.


----------



## AnneR

katscradle said:


> I thought I would post this in a separate post...
> My day just got a whole lot worse......
> Kenny threw up in my new car.
> I just can't have anything nice...
> Well I am off to clean the car.
> I have a feeling I will have to get it detailed to get the smell out.



Oh no.  I hope Kenny is okay.

I have to admit I was very happy when my kids got verbal enough to tell me how they felt and independent enough to get to the bathroom on their own.  The messes we moms cleaned up.


----------



## AnneR

Happy Anniversary Becky

and

Shanan and Jason.


----------



## jeanigor

On the second day of this thread, it is already past the 1/3 mark on its way to being closed.​


----------



## AnneR

Well, I think that we have demonstrated that we have the ability to impact this.


----------



## Launchpad11B

Dodie said:


> 3. I wimped out after reading about 20 pages - someone needs update me on the new DIS wives and hubbies so I can keep track.  I am an uncomplicated person who's happy with her real DH and her one DIS hubby - Paul.


----------



## OKW Lover

OK, I was doing just fine on this thread.  Then I check today and find that I'm on page #19 and there are now 86 pages.  Hopefully there weren't any really special tidbits on the intervening pages because I had to give up and jump ahead.  

Doesn't anybody work anymore?


----------



## scarlett873

sshaw10060 said:


> George,
> 
> Do you have any room left at Fulton's for lunch Friday? If not, I am happy to make a second reservation and start adding additional people if they want to come.



Hi there! The reservations that I have are now full...go ahead and make another one for us! I'm currently holding 17 people in mine...If you want to make an ADR for another 6 people...we can always cancel what we don't need as we get closer!  All three of my reservations hover between 11:50am and 12:10pm that day...


----------



## AnneR

OKW Lover said:


> OK, I was doing just fine on this thread.  Then I check today and find that I'm on page #19 and there are now 86 pages.  Hopefully there weren't any really special tidbits on the intervening pages because I had to give up and jump ahead.
> 
> Doesn't anybody work anymore?



We made lots of plans but you'll have to read the whole thread to find them.  Hints includes, chocolate, beads and most recently rats.

You missed the fun last night.


----------



## OKW Lover

AnneR said:


> We made lots of plans but you'll have to read the whole thread to find them.  Hints includes, chocolate, beads and most recently rats.
> 
> You missed the fun last night.



Well, I can pass on the rats.  Or was that a reference to Remy?  Rats, I'll have to go look.  

Beads?  I've got some left over mardi gras beads - yes the real thing - but I won't tell what I had to do for them.  

Chocolate?  I'd do just about anything for that!


----------



## Minnie Lor

katscradle said:


> I thought I would post this in a separate post...
> My day just got a whole lot worse......
> Kenny threw up in my new car.
> I just can't have anything nice...
> Well I am off to clean the car.
> I have a feeling I will have to get it detailed to get the smell out.



Major  I hope it isn't as bad as it seems. I also hope Kenny feels better.


----------



## katscradle

wildfan1473 said:


> You poor thing.   Braeden just did this to me 2 weeks ago.  Fortunately for me, it ended up more on him and his car seat than the car.





jeanigor said:


> I disagree. You have, at the very least, a wonderful husband.





AnneR said:


> Oh no.  I hope Kenny is okay.
> 
> I have to admit I was very happy when my kids got verbal enough to tell me how they felt and independent enough to get to the bathroom on their own.  The messes we moms cleaned up.



Carseats are a wonderful thing when it comes to saving the mess.
However Kenny is almost 12, and never gets verbal.
He will never say mom I think I am going to be sick.
I can't figure that one out.
I have told him he is not allowed to go in the car without a bag in the future.
Any other time I can't keep the boy quiet.

Todd yes I have a wonderful hubby.
After all he does spoil me. 
Thanks for helping me get over the upset.
Kenny is o.k. for now, but I have him in bed even though he doesn't want to be there.
I am hoping it is not the dreaded flu.
I will keep him home and call the Dr. in the morning to see what they say.


----------



## sshaw10060

scarlett873 said:


> Hi there! The reservations that I have are now full...go ahead and make another one for us! I'm currently holding 17 people in mine...If you want to make an ADR for another 6 people...we can always cancel what we don't need as we get closer!  All three of my reservations hover between 11:50am and 12:10pm that day...



Brandie,

I have a 12:20 reservation for 6 people, so we have room for 4 more.  Thanks for letting us join in.  I used the online system for the first time.  It was pretty easy


----------



## scarlett873

sshaw10060 said:


> Brandie,
> 
> I have a 12:20 reservation for 6 people, so we have room for 4 more.  Thanks for letting us join in.  I used the online system for the first time.  It was pretty easy


I also made mine through the online system...easy peasy! Looking forward to lunch with everyone!!

So for those of you not on FB or missed it...I have a phone interview Thursday morning! I hope I make it beyond the first interview...


----------



## georgemoe

scarlett873 said:


> I also made mine through the online system...easy peasy! Looking forward to lunch with everyone!!
> 
> So for those of you not on FB or missed it...I have a phone interview Thursday morning! I hope I make it beyond the first interview...



Good luck Brandie. 

Time for some supper.


----------



## Minnie Lor

scarlett873 said:


> I also made mine through the online system...easy peasy! Looking forward to lunch with everyone!!
> 
> So for those of you not on FB or missed it...I have a phone interview Thursday morning! I hope I make it beyond the first interview...



Oh wow! Lots of luck and pixie dust!


----------



## AnneR

scarlett873 said:


> I also made mine through the online system...easy peasy! Looking forward to lunch with everyone!!
> 
> So for those of you not on FB or missed it...I have a phone interview Thursday morning! I hope I make it beyond the first interview...



Good luck with your interview Brandie.

Don't forget Alicia's advice - NEW SHOES!


----------



## halliesmommy01

scarlett873 said:


> I also made mine through the online system...easy peasy! Looking forward to lunch with everyone!!
> 
> So for those of you not on FB or missed it...I have a phone interview Thursday morning! I hope I make it beyond the first interview...



Good Luck! Sending you lots of pixie dust!!


----------



## AnneR

I just wanted to share with this group what a great time I had last night.  I felt very welcomed even though I have not participated in all of the events others had.  

This is a real special group.


----------



## ADP

DAP = TSM
DAP = DATW
DAP = Food
DAP = Friends
DAP = Fun

But most of all DAP = *D*aily *A*ctivity *Pl*anning 

So, what's your DAPlan for each day?


----------



## AnneR

My DAP -

Be happy


----------



## halliesmommy01

AnneR said:


> I just wanted to share with this group what a great time I had last night.  I felt very welcomed even though I have not participated in all of the events others had.
> 
> This is a real special group.



It was great to have you. Can't wait to get to know you more in the next few months


----------



## TSWJan78

WOW.. It is quiet in here tonight.  Thanks for the post count boost lastnight everyone!!


----------



## WebmasterMike

ADP said:


> DAP = TSM
> DAP = DATW
> DAP = Food
> DAP = Friends
> DAP = Fun
> 
> But most of all DAP = *D*aily *A*ctivity *Pl*anning
> 
> So, what's your DAPlan for each day?




DAP=ADP (scrambled)


----------



## sshaw10060

scarlett873 said:


> I also made mine through the online system...easy peasy! Looking forward to lunch with everyone!!
> 
> So for those of you not on FB or missed it...I have a phone interview Thursday morning! I hope I make it beyond the first interview...



Brandie,

Good luck with the interview. If you get the job does that mean you buy lunch at Fultons?


----------



## AnneR

TSWJan78 said:


> WOW.. It is quiet in here tonight.  Thanks for the post count boost lastnight everyone!!



I think we wore them out.


----------



## 3guysandagal

How is everyone this evening?
Is it possible to have a posting war hangover?


----------



## AnneR

I'm hanging around tonight.  Can't speak for anyone else.


----------



## 3guysandagal

Last night was crazy!
I don't think we have ever had over 70 pages in 3 hrs before.
I'm sure some of the other PCC 1.0'ers will correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## tlcoke

I am checking in to make sure I am not missing out on anything tonight.


----------



## AnneR

Someone last night said the record was 7 days on PCC 1.0 to close a thread.


----------



## 3guysandagal

Pretty quiet so far Tracey.


----------



## AnneR

tlcoke said:


> I am checking in to make sure I am not missing out on anything tonight.



Just a handful here tonight.  I think they are all hung over.


----------



## tlcoke

My DAP = Getting to know my DIS Friends better.


----------



## 3guysandagal

AnneR said:


> Just a handful here tonight.  I think they are all hung over.



I mixed beer and a posting war....brutal.


----------



## Minnie Lor

3guysandagal said:


> How is everyone this evening?
> Is it possible to have a posting war hangover?



 Thank goodness Kevin's "we're recording today" thread was on the slow side. I never would've gotten anything done today. I got ton's done today. Dusted, vac, one bathroom cleaned, 3 loads of laundry, finished a scrapbook, and made chicken cordon bleu with a white wine/dijon mustard sauce, rice pilaf, and baby whole green beans for dinner. The chicken and sauce were from scratch. To top it off, the kitchen is clean again.


----------



## AnneR

Wow Lorie, I don't think I got that much done today.  Let's see at work, spent the day in our Columbia office and accomplished an analysis of salary variances - boring I know.  Made chicken pot pie for dinner and did a run to Wally World.  Oh yeah!  It was cleaning day so at least my house is clean.


----------



## 3guysandagal

Minnie Lor said:


> Thank goodness Kevin's "we're recording today" thread was on the slow side. I never would've gotten anything done today. I got ton's done today. Dusted, vac, one bathroom cleaned, 3 loads of laundry, finished a scrapbook, and made chicken cordon bleu with a white wine/dijon mustard sauce, rice pilaf, and baby whole green beans for dinner. The chicken and sauce were from scratch. To top it off, the kitchen is clean again.



Busy, busy!
I went to work, Kat cleaned her car.......


----------



## AnneR

Just noticed I am at 396 posts.  Last night when the war started I was about 250.  

My goal tonight is to get to 400.


----------



## 3guysandagal

AnneR said:


> Just noticed I am at 396 posts.  Last night when the war started I was about 250.
> 
> My goal tonight is to get to 400.



I was just going to tell you that.
And Tracey is 5 away from 800.


----------



## mainegal

tlcoke said:


> My DAP = Getting to know my DIS Friends better.



So you can introduce them to me. Thanks!


----------



## AnneR

3guysandagal said:


> I was just going to tell you that.
> And Tracey is 5 away from 800.



We're a small group but we could try to take this thread to 100 pages, only 12 more to go.


----------



## tlcoke

jeanigor said:


> So big question from last night:
> 
> *When do you think that the sign up sheet/list will be put out for the TSM party?*





wildfan1473 said:


> When I'm in Disney in 2 weeks





TheBeadPirate said:


> Oct 18. As soon as we get on the boat and are out of contact for 4 days!
> 
> I would almost guarantee it!
> 
> hmmm, now that poses the dilemma.... do I send someone $50 just in case to book us or take my chances?!?



I definitely agree it will be while I am either attending my conference or while I am on vacation but I at least can be somewhat in contact with the world with my new "toy" that is to come tomorrow via Fedex (that is if they can find my building at work, which seems to be a challenge for them)

My Vote is that it will fall sometime between October 11 - October 25 while I am in Texas or at WDW.


----------



## 3guysandagal

AnneR said:


> We're a small group but we could try to take this thread to 100 pages, only 12 more to go.




A small but determined group!


----------



## Minnie Lor

AnneR said:


> We're a small group but we could try to take this thread to 100 pages, only 12 more to go.



That would be funny for the ones that were here last night. I just would've loved to seen Kevin and/or John's face when they saw this thread. Who knows - maybe they were following along.


----------



## tlcoke

mainegal said:


> So you can introduce them to me. Thanks!



No Problem.


----------



## tlcoke

AnneR said:


> We're a small group but we could try to take this thread to 100 pages, only 12 more to go.



I am doing my part.


----------



## 3guysandagal

tlcoke said:


> I definitely agree it will be while I am either attending my conference or while I am on vacation but I at least can be somewhat in contact with the world with my new "toy" that is to come tomorrow via Fedex (that is if they can find my building at work, which seems to be a challenge for them)
> 
> My Vote is that it will fall sometime between October 11 - October 25 while I am in Texas or at WDW.



Who knows, we may hear a clue on this weeks show. 

I can hope, right?


----------



## AnneR

Minnie Lor said:


> That would be funny for the ones that were here last night. I just would've loved to seen Kevin and/or John's face when they saw this thread. Who knows - maybe they were following along.



They had to of noticed.

The energy level is very different tonight.


----------



## Minnie Lor

tlcoke said:


> I definitely agree it will be while I am either attending my conference or while I am on vacation but I at least can be somewhat in contact with the world with my new "toy" that is to come tomorrow via Fedex (that is if they can find my building at work, which seems to be a challenge for them)
> 
> My Vote is that it will fall sometime between October 11 - October 25 while I am in Texas or at WDW.



I looked up last years sign-up announcement and I'm pretty sure it was the end of October. I would guess that they will wait a few weeks anyways since they're going crazy with new Disney deals and DCL.


----------



## tlcoke

3guysandagal said:


> Who knows, we may hear a clue on this weeks show.
> 
> I can hope, right?



I hope you are right.  Listening to the Podcast will be difficult while I am on my trip.


----------



## mainegal

I don't know why I keep visiting this thread. Just makes me feel worse that I am not able to join you.  

Hope you all have a great time and think often of those at home who can't get away from their jobs.


----------



## AnneR

I know my DU agent is keeping a list of clients who are interested in DAP.  So maybe they are going to start with their clients and then open the list.


----------



## tlcoke

Minnie Lor said:


> I looked up last years sign-up announcement and I'm pretty sure it was the end of October. I would guess that they will wait a few weeks anyways since they're going crazy with new Disney deals and DCL.



You are probably correct.  I hope they wait until the end of the month.


----------



## Minnie Lor

AnneR said:


> Wow Lorie, I don't think I got that much done today.  Let's see at work, spent the day in our Columbia office and accomplished an analysis of salary variances - boring I know.  Made chicken pot pie for dinner and did a run to Wally World.  Oh yeah!  It was cleaning day so at least my house is clean.



I used to have someone come in and dust, vac, bathrooms, mop, etc. Oh there's nothing like coming home from work and your castle clean.


----------



## AnneR

Without even thinking, I have made it to 400 posts.


----------



## tlcoke

mainegal said:


> I don't know why I keep visiting this thread. Just makes me feel worse that I am not able to join you.
> 
> Hope you all have a great time and think often of those at home who can't get away from their jobs.



Just take a long weekend like me!!!


----------



## tlcoke

I have broke 800.


----------



## AnneR

Minnie Lor said:


> I used to have someone come in and dust, vac, bathrooms, mop, etc. Oh there's nothing like coming home from work and your castle clean.



I decided a couple of years ago that I was tired of being the only person who could clean a bathroom or see the dust.  I also was tired of being angry every Saturday because I had to clean the house instead of doing other things with my girls.

It is a luxury but so worth it.


----------



## Minnie Lor

mainegal said:


> I don't know why I keep visiting this thread. Just makes me feel worse that I am not able to join you.
> 
> Hope you all have a great time and think often of those at home who can't get away from their jobs.



I was in the same boat last year. I already had tons of friends going down for MouseFest and then the DIS announced their stuff. I was almost  with envy.


----------



## AnneR

tlcoke said:


> I have broke 800.


----------



## tlcoke

AnneR said:


> I decided a couple of years ago that I was tired of being the only person who could clean a bathroom or see the dust.  I also was tired of being angry every Saturday because I had to clean the house instead of doing other things with my girls.
> 
> It is a luxury but so worth it.



I did this with my lawn care.  I couldn't keep up with it.  I just need a dumpster for the rest of my house.  I work way to many hours, and by the time the weekend hits, I am exhausted, and I sometimes have to work then too.


----------



## AnneR

mainegal said:


> I don't know why I keep visiting this thread. Just makes me feel worse that I am not able to join you.
> 
> Hope you all have a great time and think often of those at home who can't get away from their jobs.



I'm sure we could find a room to squeeze you in.

I'm feeling sad because two of my girls are not coming and they really want to do the Disney Xmas stuff.


----------



## tlcoke

AnneR said:


> Without even thinking, I have made it to 400 posts.



Congrats!!!! on 400


----------



## Minnie Lor

AnneR said:


> I decided a couple of years ago that I was tired of being the only person who could clean a bathroom or see the dust.  I also was tired of being angry every Saturday because I had to clean the house instead of doing other things with my girls.
> 
> It is a luxury but so worth it.



I totally hear you. There's just two of us but the house can get trashed fast. When I was single, I never had to "clean" the house. It just stayed clean. With DH, not so much. I was tired of basically holding down two jobs. My full time job, along with cooking and cleaning. I can't imagine doing it all with kids.


----------



## tlcoke

AnneR said:


> I'm sure we could find a room to squeeze you in.
> 
> I'm feeling sad because two of my girls are not coming and they really want to do the Disney Xmas stuff.



I have offered Lyn space in my room. I keeping it open just in case she changes her mind and decides to join us.


----------



## AnneR

tlcoke said:


> I did this with my lawn care.  I couldn't keep up with it.  I just need a dumpster for the rest of my house.  I work way to many hours, and by the time the weekend hits, I am exhausted, and I sometimes have to work then too.



At least my DH loves to cut grass so I don't have to worry about that.  We do need to hire someone to come clean brush.

I have someone come everyother week.  The house really needs it by the time they come but it keeps the expense down.


----------



## Minnie Lor

AnneR said:


> At least my DH loves to cut grass so I don't have to worry about that.  We do need to hire someone to come clean brush.
> 
> I have someone come everyother week.  The house really needs it by the time they come but it keeps the expense down.



That's what I did too. I also found that I had to clean a bit before my cleaning lady came.


----------



## AnneR

Minnie Lor said:


> I totally hear you. There's just two of us but the house can get trashed fast. When I was single, I never had to "clean" the house. It just stayed clean. With DH, not so much. I was tired of basically holding down two jobs. My full time job, along with cooking and cleaning. I can't imagine doing it all with kids.



The worst part is the stuff... it just multiplies.

My girls are getting old enough that they help with the cooking.  They have to plan and assist with one meal a week.

No I am not some wonderful mother, I just got tired of being the sole meal planner and hearing "I don't want that".


----------



## tlcoke

AnneR said:


> At least my DH loves to cut grass so I don't have to worry about that.  We do need to hire someone to come clean brush.
> 
> I have someone come everyother week.  The house really needs it by the time they come but it keeps the expense down.



I didn't mind cutting the grass, but my work schedule is busiest in the summer and I just couldn't keep up.  When it comes to house cleaning I am very good at being a Procrastinating Perfectionist.  I put it off as long as I can and then it has to be perfectly done.


----------



## aGoofyMom

Hi all!    Just poking in to see what is up now that the dust has settled.

Just say NO to rodents.  Seriously - my sister adopted a field mouse when we were kids.  ICK.




katscradle said:


> Carseats are a wonderful thing when it comes to saving the mess.
> However Kenny is almost 12, and never gets verbal.
> He will never say mom I think I am going to be sick.
> I can't figure that one out.
> I have told him he is not allowed to go in the car without a bag in the future.
> Any other time I can't keep the boy quiet.
> 
> Todd yes I have a wonderful hubby.
> After all he does spoil me.
> Thanks for helping me get over the upset.
> Kenny is o.k. for now, but I have him in bed even though he doesn't want to be there.
> I am hoping it is not the dreaded flu.
> I will keep him home and call the Dr. in the morning to see what they say.



NO!!!!! not the new car!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  I hope he is feeling better.



scarlett873 said:


> I also made mine through the online system...easy peasy! Looking forward to lunch with everyone!!
> 
> So for those of you not on FB or missed it...I have a phone interview Thursday morning! I hope I make it beyond the first interview...



GOOD LUCK!    I will rub my daughter's head for you - that child oozes good fortune and pixie dust!



AnneR said:


> Without even thinking, I have made it to 400 posts.


YAY!  



tlcoke said:


> I have broke 800.



YAY! 
Milstones!


----------



## Minnie Lor

So I'm really thinking my wardrobe for DAP. I want something Disney, something holiday/festive, and I want glitz. Guess I need to start checking out the DISsigners thread and see if they have any ideas.


----------



## tlcoke

We've made it to page 90. We are good at Fluff too!!!


----------



## AnneR

tlcoke said:


> I didn't mind cutting the grass, but my work schedule is busiest in the summer and I just couldn't keep up.  When it comes to house cleaning I am very good at being a Procrastinating Perfectionist.  I put it off as long as I can and then it has to be perfectly done.



I hear ya on the perfectionist.  The focus of many an arguement when it is cleaning time.

When we sold our last house my girls called me possessed, I cleaned the house every night.


----------



## tlcoke

Minnie Lor said:


> So I'm really thinking my wardrobe for DAP. I want something Disney, something holiday/festive, and I want glitz. Guess I need to start checking out the DISsigners thread and see if they have any ideas.



I'll probably make a t-shirt to document the event.  I have a week to finish my shirts for my upcoming trip.


----------



## Minnie Lor

tlcoke said:


> We've made it to page 90. We are good at Fluff too!!!



Yeah, I figured that I wouldn't have anything left to talk about. Who knew? I wasn't planning on chatting. Just figured I'd catch up and move on.


----------



## TSWJan78

Hi there.. want help getting to 100 pages?


----------



## AnneR

Minnie Lor said:


> So I'm really thinking my wardrobe for DAP. I want something Disney, something holiday/festive, and I want glitz. Guess I need to start checking out the DISsigners thread and see if they have any ideas.



I'm thinking of getting a Podcast sweatshirt and then bedazzling it.


----------



## tlcoke

AnneR said:


> I hear ya on the perfectionist.  The focus of many an arguement when it is cleaning time.
> 
> When we sold our last house my girls called me possessed, I cleaned the house every night.



My problem is I have to be in the Mood, then watch out.  The trash can is my friend.


----------



## AnneR

TSWJan78 said:


> Hi there.. want help getting to 100 pages?



Sure and maybe we will over take Todd in post counts.


----------



## tlcoke

TSWJan78 said:


> Hi there.. want help getting to 100 pages?



Welcome aboard.


----------



## tlcoke

AnneR said:


> Sure and maybe we will over take Todd in post counts.



We are definitely going to make a run at it.


----------



## 3guysandagal

Sorry 'bout that, went and searched out last years dates.

According to WebmasterJohn, on Oct. 26/08 @ 10:44am...
"The sign-up page will be available on Thursday 10/30/2008 at 9:00 PM Eastern Time"

So, if things are going well, I'd say end of Oct is the best bet.

But.....

If John wishes to prove me wrong and make it earlier, ('cause he's a genius), I'm good with that too.


----------



## TSWJan78

AnneR said:


> I'm thinking of getting a Podcast sweatshirt and then bedazzling it.



I like that idea.. I really liked Kristen's (Bornteach) hoodie that she wore to the NE DIS meet this weekend but some jewels would make it perfect for that weekend!


----------



## tlcoke

I hate the message you must wait ## Seconds before you can post.


----------



## DVCsince02

AnneR said:


> I just wanted to share with this group what a great time I had last night.  I felt very welcomed even though I have not participated in all of the events others had.
> 
> This is a real special group.



If you think we are special now, just wait until you meet us.



k5jmh said:


> DAP=ADP (scrambled)







Are you folks having your own personal posting war?


----------



## Minnie Lor

AnneR said:


> I hear ya on the perfectionist.  The focus of many an arguement when it is cleaning time.
> 
> When we sold our last house my girls called me possessed, I cleaned the house every night.



I'm a reformed perfectionist. I just don't care as much as I used to. My house is still pretty clean but it's not as spotless as it used to be. It looks more lived in now and it didn't used to. We don't have a formal living room with seperate family room. Our house is an open floor plan so I don't want anyone coming to the door and seeing clutter in the kitchen/dining room/family room.


----------



## tlcoke

DVCsince02 said:


> If you think we are special now, just wait until you meet us.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you folks having your own personal posting war?



Yes Jen, we started our own posting war.  This way we can have some hope in catching up with you and Todd.


----------



## AnneR

> The sign-up page will be available on Thursday 10/30/2008 at 9:00 PM Eastern Time"


I'll be in WDW on this date.  If that is the date the list opens I will have to count on Allison to get me signed up.


----------



## scarlett873

DVCsince02 said:


> If you think we are special now, just wait until you meet us.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you folks having your own personal posting war?


I think they are!

Should we alert the appropriate people?


----------



## DVCsince02

AnneR said:


> Sure and maybe we will over take Todd in post counts.



He is such a gentleman, I'm sure he would let you borrow 1st place.


----------



## tlcoke

Jen, I can't wait to meet you in person too.  I have at least talked to you on the Phone.


----------



## Minnie Lor

AnneR said:


> Sure and maybe we will over take Todd in post counts.


----------



## AnneR

TSWJan78 said:


> I like that idea.. I really liked Kristen's (Bornteach) hoodie that she wore to the NE DIS meet this weekend but some jewels would make it perfect for that weekend!



pictures??


----------



## TSWJan78

DVCsince02 said:


> Are you folks having your own personal posting war?



More like a goal..  It is easier to come off the high if you wean yourself off than to stop cold turkey


----------



## tlcoke

scarlett873 said:


> I think they are!
> 
> Should we alert the appropriate people?



No Keep quiet. That way they will get the surprise we got this morning.


----------



## DVCsince02

scarlett873 said:


> I think they are!
> 
> Should we alert the appropriate people?



Nah, the new peeps need the experience.


----------



## AnneR

tlcoke said:


> Yes Jen, we started our own posting war.  This way we can have some hope in catching up with you and Todd.



Maybe not a war but a chat with a goal.


----------



## scarlett873

tlcoke said:


> Jen, I can't wait to meet you in person too.  I have at least talked to you on the Phone.


I don't blame you! She's a pretty special kind of person!


----------



## tlcoke

3guysandagal said:


> Sorry 'bout that, went and searched out last years dates.
> 
> According to WebmasterJohn, on Oct. 26/08 @ 10:44am...
> "The sign-up page will be available on Thursday 10/30/2008 at 9:00 PM Eastern Time"
> 
> So, if things are going well, I'd say end of Oct is the best bet.
> 
> But.....
> 
> If John wishes to prove me wrong and make it earlier, ('cause he's a genius), I'm good with that too.



Good I will be home by then.


----------



## TSWJan78

AnneR said:


> pictures??



I will post tomorrow.. I promise!!  Are you on FB Anne?


----------



## Minnie Lor

Reminds me that I have a tink hoodie with sparkle on it. Maybe that'll work.


----------



## AnneR

I'm looking forward to meeting all of you.


----------



## AnneR

TSWJan78 said:


> I will post tomorrow.. I promise!!  Are you on FB Anne?



Yes - a newbie over there too.


----------



## shellyminnie

I'm here!! What'd I miss??


----------



## TSWJan78

AnneR said:


> Yes - a newbie over there too.



Feel free to Friend me.. Tara Worthley DiBona..  I will put them up there in the AM


----------



## tlcoke

I can't decide what to put on my MNSSHP Halloween Shirt.  I have a Screaming Bright Orange shirt and I have a Pumpkin Mickey head for the back.

What should I put on the Front:

Eyes and Mouth

The words " Boo to You"

Any suggestions?/


----------



## DVCsince02

tlcoke said:


> Jen, I can't wait to meet you in person too.  I have at least talked to you on the Phone.



I promise, I am more talkative in person.  

Seriously, I can't wait to meet you too.



scarlett873 said:


> I don't blame you! She's a pretty special kind of person!



Careful when throwing around the word "special".


----------



## AnneR

shellyminnie said:


> I'm here!! What'd I miss??



Just a calm goal oriented chat.

But when Todd checks in we will have blown his post count out of the water.


----------



## mainegal

tlcoke said:


> My problem is I have to be in the Mood, then watch out.  The trash can is my friend.



Oh, my YES!!!  
The thought of cleaning out my mother's house is making push more to clean out my own collections of stuff.


----------



## Minnie Lor

shellyminnie said:


> I'm here!! What'd I miss??



Not much. Just more chat among friends.


----------



## AnneR

TSWJan78 said:


> Feel free to Friend me.. Tara Worthley DiBona..  I will put them up there in the AM



Sure will


----------



## tlcoke

DVCsince02 said:


> I promise, I am more talkative in person.
> 
> Seriously, I can't wait to meet you too.
> 
> 
> 
> Careful when throwing around the word "special".



I am more the "listener" until I get to know you, then watch out.  It is kind of awkward until you get to know someone better then just "online"


----------



## shellyminnie

tlcoke said:


> Yes Jen, we started our own posting war.  This way we can have some hope in catching up with you and Todd.



Yeah, sorry Tracey, that's not going to happen!! 



scarlett873 said:


> I don't blame you! She's a pretty special kind of person!



Yes, she is!!


----------



## TSWJan78

This thread makes me want to go to DAP even more.. but at least I can live vicarisoly threw all of you


----------



## tlcoke

Hi Shelly, Welcome aboard our chat.


----------



## DVCsince02

tlcoke said:


> I am more the "listener" until I get to know you, then watch out.  It is kind of awkward until you get to know someone better then just "online"



I've warned the others for PCC 1.0, I'm a hugger.


----------



## tlcoke

TSWJan78 said:


> This thread makes me want to go to DAP even more.. but at least I can live vicarisoly threw all of you



The Indy Meet sold me  on wanting to make the trip possible.  I met some good friends there and can't wait to meet the rest of my Online friends.


----------



## AnneR

TSWJan78 said:


> This thread makes me want to go to DAP even more.. but at least I can live vicarisoly threw all of you



Tara as we told Lyn, we will squeeze you in somewhere.


----------



## TSWJan78

Is anyone going to see the Toy Story 3D double feature?


----------



## 3guysandagal

Catching up here folks.



AnneR said:


> Without even thinking, I have made it to 400 posts.





tlcoke said:


> I have broke 800.



Woo Hoo!! 



aGoofyMom said:


> Hi all!    Just poking in to see what is up now that the dust has settled



Hi Donna!! She says its not so bad now.



tlcoke said:


> We've made it to page 90. We are good at Fluff too!!!







AnneR said:


> Sure and maybe we will over take Todd in post counts.







tlcoke said:


> Yes Jen, we started our own posting war.  This way we can have some hope in catching up with you and Todd.



I'm still 



DVCsince02 said:


> He is such a gentleman, I'm sure he would let you *borrow* 1st place.




Now thats more like it!!


----------



## Minnie Lor

TSWJan78 said:


> Is anyone going to see the Toy Story 3D double feature?



Oh thanks for the reminder. I was going to see if that was showing near me.


----------



## AnneR

tlcoke said:


> I can't decide what to put on my MNSSHP Halloween Shirt.  I have a Screaming Bright Orange shirt and I have a Pumpkin Mickey head for the back.
> 
> What should I put on the Front:
> 
> Eyes and Mouth
> 
> The words " Boo to You"
> 
> Any suggestions?/



We put "spooky" in rhinestones on all our shirts.  My brother's has "Oh Mickey your so fine" on the back.


----------



## mainegal

TSWJan78 said:


> Is anyone going to see the Toy Story 3D double feature?



yes, YES, *YES*!


----------



## TSWJan78

It is more that I can't leave the baby home alone with DH yet..  they would both go out of there minds.. may be a good trial by fire but still nto ready to do it


----------



## DVCsince02

Tara and Lyn, you will me missed.

We plan on taking the kids to Toy Story.  It will be Ethan's first trip to the movies.


----------



## AnneR

I haven't looked into Toy Story.  Is it coming out this weekend?


----------



## tlcoke

DVCsince02 said:


> I've warned the others for PCC 1.0, I'm a hugger.



I like Hugs 



shellyminnie said:


> Yeah, sorry Tracey, that's not going to happen!!
> 
> Yes, she is!!



At least we can't give a good chase.


----------



## TSWJan78

DVCsince02 said:


> Tara and Lyn, you will me missed.
> 
> We plan on taking the kids to Toy Story.  It will be Ethan's first trip to the movies.



It is funny Jen.. I have a friend who has 2 boys.. Evan and Ethan


----------



## DVCsince02

shellyminnie said:


> Yes, she is!!



Awe, thanks Shelly.  I still smile thinking back to our first screams on the bus.


----------



## Minnie Lor

I still can't figure out if they're showing it here. They're posting movies for today and tomorrow but not Friday or Saturday.


----------



## AnneR

Slow and steady we are inching to 100 pages.


----------



## tlcoke

It looks like I may have to work this weekend, so I won't get to see it.


----------



## Minnie Lor

AnneR said:


> I haven't looked into Toy Story.  Is it coming out this weekend?



Both one and two in 3D.


----------



## AnneR

Minnie Lor said:


> I still can't figure out if they're showing it here. They're posting movies for today and tomorrow but not Friday or Saturday.



I'm going to be in Virginia Beach this weekend.  I should have daughter check to see if it is there or in Norfolk.


----------



## tlcoke

AnneR said:


> Slow and steady we are inching to 100 pages.



Yes, we are inching closer to the 100 page mark, which is our goal.


----------



## mainegal

OH!
I had forgotten the connection.
Toy Story Mania attraction at DAP - fanbulous ride.
Toy Story movies - fabulous movies.

I thought that getting TSM for the Wii would help, but the reviews on it weren't so great.


----------



## Minnie Lor

AnneR said:


> Slow and steady we are inching to 100 pages.



And somehow even though I rarely post on the DIS, I have 1500 posts.


----------



## TSWJan78

It just leaked onto FB


----------



## shellyminnie

DVCsince02 said:


> Awe, thanks Shelly.  I still smile thinking back to our first screams on the bus.



Me too!! Todd thought I was crazy there for a minute until I told him who you were!!


----------



## tlcoke

Shelly, how is the job prospect.  Any news??


Brandie, good luck on your interview on Thursday.


----------



## AnneR

mainegal said:


> OH!
> I had forgotten the connection.
> Toy Story Mania attraction at DAP - fanbulous ride.
> Toy Story movies - fabulous movies.
> 
> I thought that getting TSM for the Wii would help, but the reviews on it weren't so great.



We were going to rent the Wii game first but read tonight that both of our Blockbusters are closing and they stopped renting on  the 21st.


----------



## 3guysandagal

TSWJan78 said:


> It just leaked onto FB



Clean up....Aisle 4!!!


----------



## Minnie Lor

TSWJan78 said:


> It just leaked onto FB


----------



## scarlett873

I sure hope that the airport is ready for us...Jen and I arrive at about the same time...


----------



## DVCsince02

TSWJan78 said:


> It is funny Jen.. I have a friend who has 2 boys.. Evan and Ethan



Cool!  But do they have an Emma,  Ethan and Evan like me?.


----------



## AnneR

scarlett873 said:


> I sure hope that the airport is ready for us...Jen and I arrive at about the same time...



When are you arriving.  I think I am getting in about the same time as Todd.


----------



## mainegal

TSWJan78 said:


> It just leaked onto FB



Shellyeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## tlcoke

Oh well, our stealthiness got out.  Let's see how may other's join us.


----------



## shellyminnie

TSWJan78 said:


> It is funny Jen.. I have a friend who has 2 boys.. Evan and Ethan



I had a little Ethan flirting with me on Saturday!! He was soooo cute!!



TSWJan78 said:


> It just leaked onto FB







tlcoke said:


> Shelly, how is the job prospect.  Any news??



Just waiting on a reference from the principal I used to work with before I can turn in my application!


----------



## tlcoke

I arrive just before 2 pm on Thursday.


----------



## TSWJan78

DVCsince02 said:


> Cool!  But do they have an Emma,  Ethan and Evan like me?.



Nope.. Just the two boys...  Do you have a 4th E name ready for the Baby Olympics Medal Cermony?


----------



## AnneR

tlcoke said:


> Oh well, our stealthiness got out.  Let's see how may other's join us.



Let's hope it stays a gentle chat.


----------



## scarlett873

As of right now, my flight arrives at around 9am on Friday the 11th...I think Jen's is right about that same time...maybe a wee bit later...


----------



## Minnie Lor

AnneR said:


> We were going to rent the Wii game first but read tonight that both of our Blockbusters are closing and they stopped renting on  the 21st.



Anne - quick - add 7 more posts and you'll have the top spot.


----------



## DVCsince02

shellyminnie said:


> Me too!! Todd thought I was crazy there for a minute until I told him who you were!!



I still can't believe we found you and Todd and Anna on the bus.



scarlett873 said:


> I sure hope that the airport is ready for us...Jen and I arrive at about the same time...



Wooo!


----------



## AnneR

scarlett873 said:


> As of right now, my flight arrives at around 9am on Friday the 11th...I think Jen's is right about that same time...maybe a wee bit later...



I'm getting in on Thursday about noon.


----------



## shellyminnie

mainegal said:


> Shellyeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee



What??


----------



## Minnie Lor

I'm arriving at 11 am.....on Monday.


----------



## TSWJan78

AnneR said:


> Let's hope it stays a gentle chat.



We will have no issue hitting 100 tonight


----------



## WDWtraveler27

hello everyone....I may not be going to DAP but no one is posting on the othr threads except this one so i guess ill come in here *steps into conversation*


----------



## AnneR

Minnie Lor said:


> Anne - quick - add 7 more posts and you'll have the top spot.



I'm on it.

Last night Jen snuck up and over took me, leaving me in the dust.


----------



## shellyminnie

DVCsince02 said:


> I still can't believe we found you and Todd and Anna on the bus.
> 
> 
> 
> Wooo!



Just in the right place at the right time!!


----------



## tlcoke

Only four more pages to go and we hit 100


----------



## mainegal

shellyminnie said:


> What??



oh, sure... look innocent.
you learned that from Todd?


----------



## scarlett873

DVCsince02 said:


> I still can't believe we found you and Todd and Anna on the bus.
> 
> 
> 
> Wooo!


I was trying so hard to get to see you guys before you left on the bus too...but I think I had just missed you since we had to wait for bags...That's okay...our meeting was pretty dramatic!


----------



## TSWJan78

Minnie Lor said:


> Anne - quick - add 7 more posts and you'll have the top spot.



How do you get the Stats?


----------



## tlcoke

AnneR said:


> I'm on it.
> 
> Last night Jen snuck up and over took me, leaving me in the dust.



Go Anne!! Go!!


----------



## Minnie Lor

WDWtraveler27 said:


> hello everyone....I may not be going to DAP but no one is posting on the othr threads except this one so i guess ill come in here *steps into conversation*



Welcome! Maybe you're not going this year but maybe you'll join another Dis meet in the future.


----------



## AnneR

WDWtraveler27 said:


> hello everyone....I may not be going to DAP but no one is posting on the othr threads except this one so i guess ill come in here *steps into conversation*



Welcome Luis Enrique.


----------



## halliesmommy01

Hello All. I just got done coloring my hair. It is interesting. It is a dark burgandy color. I think I like it but we will see in the morning.


----------



## mainegal

WDWtraveler27 said:


> hello everyone....I may not be going to DAP but no one is posting on the othr threads except this one so i guess ill come in here *steps into conversation*



Hey! Luis Enrique!!!


----------



## shellyminnie

WDWtraveler27 said:


> hello everyone....I may not be going to DAP but no one is posting on the othr threads except this one so i guess ill come in here *steps into conversation*



Welcome to the Madness!!


----------



## AnneR

Page 100 here we come!!!


----------



## DVCsince02

TSWJan78 said:


> Nope.. Just the two boys...  Do you have a 4th E name ready for the Baby Olympics Medal Cermony?



I am DONE.  



scarlett873 said:


> As of right now, my flight arrives at around 9am on Friday the 11th...I think Jen's is right about that same time...maybe a wee bit later...



Just a smidge.



AnneR said:


> I'm on it.
> 
> Last night Jen snuck up and over took me, leaving me in the dust.



You can have it.  I'm happy to share.


BTW - Are we Facebook friends?


----------



## tlcoke

Welcome Luis Enrique!!


----------



## scarlett873

halliesmommy01 said:


> Hello All. I just got done coloring my hair. It is interesting. It is a dark burgandy color. I think I like it but we will see in the morning.


I need to color mine soon...the gray is taking over...


----------



## Minnie Lor

halliesmommy01 said:


> Hello All. I just got done coloring my hair. It is interesting. It is a dark burgandy color. I think I like it but we will see in the morning.



Where is St. Louis are you? I lived in St. Louis for 13 years. I'm in Joplin now.


----------



## angelamouse

I love ready everyone's posts!!!  It makes me so excited seeing all of you guys with such a love and passion for Disney like me I can't wait til the December event!!! My elderly parents will be with us. I'm trying to talk them into coming too. They are not late night people. I have told them how awesome last years TSM event was but  I guess if you are not a Disney Fanatic like we are...sleep would be more appealing  (Yes...hard to believe that some could even think such a thing) I'll work on them. I think they would have the time of their life. I know I will!!!


----------



## AnneR

> BTW - Are we Facebook friends?


I don't think so.  I do have a couple of people who friended me from the boards that I am not sure who they are.


----------



## mainegal

I can't believe I am following along with DAP and watching Good Wife at the same time.

Thank goodness it is not also Wednesday night chat!


----------



## tlcoke

halliesmommy01 said:


> Hello All. I just got done coloring my hair. It is interesting. It is a dark burgandy color. I think I like it but we will see in the morning.



Welcome Becky.  I hope your hair is to your liking come morning.


----------



## DVCsince02

Facebookers - You can find me at

www.facebook.com/DVCsince02


----------



## WDWtraveler27

Minnie Lor said:


> Welcome! Maybe you're not going this year but maybe you'll join another Dis meet in the future.


I definetly will!


----------



## Minnie Lor

scarlett873 said:


> I need to color mine soon...the gray is taking over...



Me too. I get a white stripe.


----------



## halliesmommy01

scarlett873 said:


> I need to color mine soon...the gray is taking over...



That is why I colored mine tonight. My natural color is almost black.


----------



## 3guysandagal

I just wish I could stop losing my hair.


----------



## AnneR

mainegal said:


> I can't believe I am following along with DAP and watching Good Wife at the same time.
> 
> Thank goodness it is not also Wednesday night chat!



Me too.


----------



## TSWJan78

scarlett873 said:


> I need to color mine soon...the gray is taking over...



I think they pop out grey overnight.. it is crazy


----------



## mainegal

AnneR said:


> I don't think so.  I do have a couple of people who friended me from the boards that I am not sure who they are.




I just friended you!


----------



## tlcoke

AnneR said:


> I don't think so.  I do have a couple of people who friended me from the boards that I am not sure who they are.



Anne are you and I friends on FB?  I have lost track of who all I have friended.


----------



## DVCsince02

I'm needing my color done too.


----------



## AnneR

[/SIZE]





halliesmommy01 said:


> That is why I colored mine tonight. My natural color is almost black.



I'm just letting the gray do its thing.


----------



## WDWtraveler27

ahhh this is going too fast!


----------



## mainegal

When we hit page 100, can we go to bed?!


----------



## tlcoke

I just look at the gray hairs as new highlights.


----------



## shellyminnie

Did anyone watch Biggest Loser tonight?? That girl is c-r-a-z-y!!


----------



## AnneR

tlcoke said:


> Anne are you and I friends on FB?  I have lost track of who all I have friended.



Yep - I friended you just this week.


----------



## TSWJan78

We need another UNOPalooza


----------



## halliesmommy01

WDWtraveler27 said:


> ahhh this is going too fast!



Should have been here last night.


----------



## 3guysandagal

AnneR said:


> I don't think so.  I do have a couple of people who friended me from the boards that I am not sure who they are.



I put my DIS name in my notes thingy.

First thing I look for when friending.


----------



## Minnie Lor

WDWtraveler27 said:


> ahhh this is going too fast!



A lot slower than last night. Some of us had several tabs open so we could post and read while the other page was loading.


----------



## tlcoke

mainegal said:


> When we hit page 100, can we go to bed?!



THat will be about my bedtime. Actually we have already past it, oh well.


----------



## AnneR

WDWtraveler27 said:


> ahhh this is going too fast!



This slow motion compared to last night.


----------



## DVCsince02

WDWtraveler27 said:


> ahhh this is going too fast!



Keep up noobie. 


BTW - Welcome to the madness.


----------



## scarlett873

3guysandagal said:


> I just wish I could stop losing my hair.





We caught the tail end of The Biggest Loser, but haven't watched the whole thing yet. We'll do that tomorrow...I think...


----------



## halliesmommy01

Minnie Lor said:


> Me too. I get a white stripe.



That is funny. I used to work with a girl who would call me Rogue from the X-men because I had the white streak right in front.


----------



## tlcoke

Every so often, my post takes too long to post.  it gets sluggish.


----------



## mainegal

100 yet?!


----------



## AnneR

3guysandagal said:


> I put my DIS name in my notes thingy.
> 
> First thing I look for when friending.



That's what I have been trying to do as wel..


----------



## Minnie Lor

And here we go....page 100. Didn't think I had it in me. Sure wasn't my goal.


----------



## TSWJan78

mainegal said:


> When we hit page 100, can we go to bed?!




Yeppers!!


----------



## WDWtraveler27

this is fun xD


----------



## tlcoke

Only 99.  Just a few more posts and we will be there.


----------



## AnneR

mainegal said:


> 100 yet?!



Almost


----------



## shellyminnie

Page 100??


----------



## halliesmommy01

Almost 100 pages and almost 1500 posts.


----------



## mainegal

We must be at 100 by now?!


----------



## scarlett873




----------



## TSWJan78

Are we there yet?


----------



## mainegal

YAY!!!


----------



## AnneR

100!!!

I just got that 40 seconds between post thing.


----------



## halliesmommy01

We have to be there by now right?


----------



## shellyminnie

Dang, missed it by one!!


----------



## tlcoke

It has been fun tonight.  I wish I could have been there last night when they did 70+ pages


----------



## DVCsince02

I used to work in a hair salon and we had a client who would section out the whole cronm of her head which was totally white, and then we would dye the rest black.  Ugh!


----------



## TSWJan78

Thanks for a fun night everyone


----------



## AnneR

I am now 2 posts ahead of Todd.

That will last less than 12 hours.


----------



## halliesmommy01

Goodnight! The nyquil is kicking in. See you all tomorrow


----------



## tlcoke

Yay!!! we did it!!!


----------



## mainegal

Good night, Tracey?

Sleep well, everyone.


----------



## shellyminnie

1500???


----------



## scarlett873

You guys crack me up...

I'm being summoned to my sister's house in the morning. I guess they built a bed frame for my niece and want to finish painting it while she's at preschool. I believe that I will be the playmate for my nephew to keep him out of their hair so that they can finish it...


----------



## shellyminnie

Dang, missed it again!!


----------



## halliesmommy01

DVCsince02 said:


> I used to work in a hair salon and we had a client who would section out the whole cronm of her head which was totally white, and then we would dye the rest black.  Ugh!



When she started calling me that I knew it was time to hit the bottle!


----------



## AnneR

Thanks everyone.

This was fun.  But I am going to call it a night.  I didn't get a power nap this afternoon.


----------



## tlcoke

Good Night Everyone!!!  See you all in Chat tomorrow night.


----------



## DVCsince02

Good night my friends.  Off to read a little New Moon, for the 3rd time.


----------



## rtobe

I missed the posting war ... saw the leak on FB though.  Just stopping in to say hi!  Looking forward to DAP.


----------



## Minnie Lor

Darn, darn, darn. I just got word that a job I was hoping for was given to someone else.


----------



## TSWJan78

AnneR said:


> I am now 2 posts ahead of Todd.
> 
> That will last less than 12 hours.



I still wanna know how you find the stats?


----------



## 3guysandagal

That was quick!
Nite to all that are leaving.


----------



## AnneR

Minnie Lor said:


> Darn, darn, darn. I just got word that a job I was hoping for was given to someone else.



Sorry to hear that Lorie


----------



## WDWtraveler27

Minnie Lor said:


> Darn, darn, darn. I just got word that a job I was hoping for was given to someone else.


thts horrible


----------



## tlcoke

TSWJan78 said:


> I still wanna know how you find the stats?



Click on the Replies # next to the Thread and this will pop up the list.


----------



## halliesmommy01

Minnie Lor said:


> Darn, darn, darn. I just got word that a job I was hoping for was given to someone else.



Sorry to hear that Lorie. Something better must be out there for you.


----------



## AnneR

TSWJan78 said:


> I still wanna know how you find the stats?



Click on the # of replies on the thread title screen.  Don't know real names.


----------



## Minnie Lor

WDWtraveler27 said:


> thts horrible



I missed it by an hour. An HOUR.


----------



## 3guysandagal

Minnie Lor said:


> Darn, darn, darn. I just got word that a job I was hoping for was given to someone else.


----------



## mainegal

Minnie Lor said:


> Darn, darn, darn. I just got word that a job I was hoping for was given to someone else.




So sorry, Lori.  Something else wonderful will come your way.


----------



## AnneR

We're at 102 pages.


----------



## scarlett873

Minnie Lor said:


> Darn, darn, darn. I just got word that a job I was hoping for was given to someone else.



That sucks...I'm so hoping that doesn't happen to me! I've got a friend who works where I have applied...he's doing his best to get me in there! I am so hoping that I get this job...I'm scared to feel even a little hopeful about it...lol


----------



## tlcoke

rtobe said:


> I missed the posting war ... saw the leak on FB though.  Just stopping in to say hi!  Looking forward to DAP.



Sorry you missed it Ros.



Minnie Lor said:


> Darn, darn, darn. I just got word that a job I was hoping for was given to someone else.



Sorry you didn't get the job Lorie.


----------



## WDWtraveler27

everyone reaches speed bumps on the highway of life


----------



## halliesmommy01

OK for real. I am leaving. I am going to start having a ton of mispellings and grammar issues. I hate nyquil for this very reason.


----------



## shellyminnie

Who Posted? 
Total Posts: 1,521 
User Name Posts 
AnneR  160 
jeanigor  155 
DVCsince02  131 
scarlett873  97 
Minnie Lor  84 
halliesmommy01  76 
3guysandagal  65 
TSWJan78  58 
IWISHFORDISNEY  56 
tlcoke  56 
shellyminnie  55 
firsttimemom  46 
cocowum  44 
katscradle  32 
Launchpad11B  31 
kimisabella  28 
wildfan1473  23 
TheBeadPirate  23 
tiggerbell  23 
kathrna  22 
sshaw10

Like that!!


----------



## Minnie Lor

halliesmommy01 said:


> Sorry to hear that Lorie. Something better must be out there for you.



Thanks. It's hard to imagine. It was perfect for me. Found out this morning about it, emailed my resume, and she just emailed me that she gave the job away an hour before getting my email. 

I guess the early bird DOES get the worm.


----------



## tlcoke

scarlett873 said:


> That sucks...I'm so hoping that doesn't happen to me! I've got a friend who works where I have applied...he's doing his best to get me in there! I am so hoping that I get this job...I'm scared to feel even a little hopeful about it...lol



Good luck on the interview.  It is time you get your Pixie Dust.


----------



## WDWtraveler27

you all are more fun then the tb!


----------



## shellyminnie

Sorry to hear that Lorie!! 


You'll be fine Brandie!!


----------



## tlcoke

AnneR	161
jeanigor	155
DVCsince02	131
scarlett873	98
Minnie Lor	85
halliesmommy01	77
3guysandagal	65
TSWJan78	58
tlcoke	58
shellyminnie	56


WooHoo, I broke into the Top 10 posters.


----------



## kathrna

jeanigor said:


> Please feel better. I will facebook some matzoh ball soup to you.



Good Lord, you kept going long after I went to bed.  I'll be busy tonight starting back on page 68.  But at least I won't have the 100+ everyone else who wasn't there saw!

Thanks, Todd.  By the way, I didn't see any soup today.


----------



## IWISHFORDISNEY

I have just sat down for the first time since leaving the house this morning.    Uuugghhh I am beat.


----------



## WDWtraveler27

IWISHFORDISNEY said:


> I have just sat down for the first time since leaving the house this morning.    Uuugghhh I am beat.


its okay tomorrow is wednesday!


----------



## tlcoke

I am getting ready to call it a night,  but It would be great to hit 850 posts before I sign off..


----------



## AnneR

Welcome all who are just joining our lovely chat.

I need to call it a night.  Hoping I don't wake up to 70 more pages


----------



## tlcoke

Only 7 more post to go until I hit 850.


----------



## AnneR

tlcoke said:


> I am getting ready to call it a night,  but It would be great to hit 850 posts before I sign off..



You can do it Tracey.


----------



## Minnie Lor

AnneR said:


> Welcome all who are just joining our lovely chat.
> 
> I need to call it a night.  Hoping I don't wake up to 70 more pages



G'nite Anne and whoever else that just called it a night. I should do the same but may or may not.


----------



## tlcoke

AnneR said:


> Welcome all who are just joining our lovely chat.
> 
> I need to call it a night.  Hoping I don't wake up to 70 more pages



Good night Anne, It was fun.


----------



## IWISHFORDISNEY

I did however find a great mom and pop Italian place that is local to our new house.  Mmmmm it was good and the homemade cannoli was outstanding.


----------



## WDWtraveler27

Tracey tracey tracey!


----------



## tlcoke

I so hate the 40 second rule.  It gets me everytime.


----------



## tlcoke

WDWtraveler27 said:


> Tracey tracey tracey!



Thanks for the Cheering section.  I am getting closer.


----------



## aGoofyMom

WDWtraveler27 said:


> hello everyone....I may not be going to DAP but no one is posting on the othr threads except this one so i guess ill come in here *steps into conversation*



I can't go either...but it is fun in here! 


halliesmommy01 said:


> Hello All. I just got done coloring my hair. It is interesting. It is a dark burgandy color. I think I like it but we will see in the morning.



Pictures please!  Ok after the Nyquil does it's thing!


tlcoke said:


> I just look at the gray hairs as new highlights.


Gray hair = arctic blond according to my DH

(for me, an excuse to spend an hour at the salon!)



Minnie Lor said:


> Darn, darn, darn. I just got word that a job I was hoping for was given to someone else.




DANG!  sorry...


----------



## WDWtraveler27

3 more!


----------



## IWISHFORDISNEY

tlcoke said:


> I am getting ready to call it a night,  but It would be great to hit 850 posts before I sign off..



You can do that easy


----------



## tlcoke

848


----------



## IWISHFORDISNEY

Anythng interesting in the last 20 pages that I missed today?


----------



## tlcoke

849


----------



## WDWtraveler27

1 more!


----------



## tlcoke

850

Woo Hoo!!! I made it!! 


Good night everyone!! I will see you again at 6:00 am


----------



## WDWtraveler27

night


----------



## IWISHFORDISNEY

I am scoping out some beads for DAP and Gene is gonna kill me.   LOL


----------



## Minnie Lor

tlcoke said:


> 850
> 
> Woo Hoo!!! I made it!!
> 
> 
> Good night everyone!! I will see you again at 6:00 am



I'll be snoozing. But see you at 8 and we'll hopefully have a podcast to listen to.


----------



## 3guysandagal

Night Tracey!


----------



## Minnie Lor

IWISHFORDISNEY said:


> I am scoping out some beads for DAP and Gene is gonna kill me.   LOL



Beads? What for?


----------



## IWISHFORDISNEY

Guess everyone is gone and it is just me here.


----------



## Minnie Lor

IWISHFORDISNEY said:


> Guess everyone is gone and it is just me here.



meeeeee


----------



## IWISHFORDISNEY

Minnie Lor said:


> Beads? What for?



Beads to share with my DIS friends of course.


----------



## WDWtraveler27

me is also here


----------



## 3guysandagal

Minnie Lor said:


> Beads? What for?



Beads, Tiaras, Feather boas,  you know, real important DATW apparel.


----------



## IWISHFORDISNEY

I am guessing I should say goodnight too!


----------



## aGoofyMom

tlcoke said:


> 850
> 
> Woo Hoo!!! I made it!!
> 
> 
> Good night everyone!! I will see you again at 6:00 am





I am at work.  I will still be at work at 6 am.  *sigh*


----------



## WDWtraveler27

i think ill log off with post count of 2,050 (hahaha Ive never been concious about my post count)


----------



## mainegal

Tracey, have you started packing?


----------



## WDWtraveler27

aGoofyMom said:


> I am at work.  I will still be at work at 6 am.  *sigh*


wait wat?


----------



## Minnie Lor

3guysandagal said:


> Beads, Tiaras, Feather boas,  you know, real important DATW apparel.



I may have tatoo's to share.


----------



## 3guysandagal

My boys are right into the temporary tattoos lately.


----------



## Minnie Lor

Oops, sorry. I had to take the dogs out one last time and "tuck" them in for the night.


----------



## WDWtraveler27

were did everyone go?


----------



## kathrna

I'm back on page 86 seeing that Tracey's talking about getting to post 800, yet her avitar says she's at 850 already.  did you all go and have another posting war?


----------



## 3guysandagal

kathrna said:


> I'm back on page 86 seeing that Tracey's talking about getting to post 800, yet her avitar says she's at 850 already.  did you all go and have another posting war?



It all started as a run for page 100.....


----------



## Minnie Lor

kathrna said:


> I'm back on page 86 seeing that Tracey's talking about getting to post 800, yet her avitar says she's at 850 already.  did you all go and have another posting war?



Not really. It wasn't as fast and furious as last night. I was able to keep up with just one window or tab. It was just conversation. Thought I was all talked out but guess I had more to say.


----------



## kathrna

Minnie Lor said:


> Darn, darn, darn. I just got word that a job I was hoping for was given to someone else.



Man Lori, I'm sorry to hear that!  It wasn't meant to be for some reason.


----------



## kathrna

shellyminnie said:


> Who Posted?
> Total Posts: 1,521
> User Name Posts
> AnneR  160
> jeanigor  155
> DVCsince02  131
> scarlett873  97
> Minnie Lor  84
> halliesmommy01  76
> 3guysandagal  65
> TSWJan78  58
> IWISHFORDISNEY  56
> tlcoke  56
> shellyminnie  55
> firsttimemom  46
> cocowum  44
> katscradle  32
> Launchpad11B  31
> kimisabella  28
> wildfan1473  23
> TheBeadPirate  23
> tiggerbell  23
> kathrna  22
> sshaw10
> 
> Like that!!



Yeah, I made the board!


----------



## kathrna

scarlett873 said:


> That sucks...I'm so hoping that doesn't happen to me! I've got a friend who works where I have applied...he's doing his best to get me in there! I am so hoping that I get this job...I'm scared to feel even a little hopeful about it...lol



Be hopeful!  Heck act like you own that job position!!!


----------



## kathrna

Minnie Lor said:


> Not really. It wasn't as fast and furious as last night. I was able to keep up with just one window or tab. It was just conversation. Thought I was all talked out but guess I had more to say.



I feel that guy from school house rock "hooray, I'm for the other team!"  
I'm just late to everything.  But I insisted on reading from where I left off from last night.  Now it's a goal to finish the thread before my battery dies.


----------



## kathrna

Look! I'm here by myself!  Darn!  I'll try again tomorrow!


----------



## Minnie Lor

kathrna said:


> Look! I'm here by myself!  Darn!  I'll try again tomorrow!



G'nite. I'm off to bed too.


----------



## 3guysandagal

Wed morning standings....

AnneR  163 
jeanigor  155 
DVCsince02  131 
scarlett873  98 
Minnie Lor  93 
halliesmommy01  77 
3guysandagal  69 
tlcoke  67 
IWISHFORDISNEY  64 
TSWJan78  58 
shellyminnie  57 
firsttimemom  46 
cocowum  44 
katscradle  32 
Launchpad11B  31 
kathrna  29 
kimisabella  28 
wildfan1473  23 
TheBeadPirate  23 
tiggerbell  23 


I feel like a Bookie!!


----------



## Minnie Lor

3guysandagal said:


> Wed morning standings....
> 
> AnneR  163
> jeanigor  155
> DVCsince02  131
> scarlett873  98
> Minnie Lor  93
> halliesmommy01  77
> 3guysandagal  69
> tlcoke  67
> IWISHFORDISNEY  64
> TSWJan78  58
> shellyminnie  57
> firsttimemom  46
> cocowum  44
> katscradle  32
> Launchpad11B  31
> kathrna  29
> kimisabella  28
> wildfan1473  23
> TheBeadPirate  23
> tiggerbell  23
> 
> 
> I feel like a Bookie!!



And I feel like a horse.


----------



## aGoofyMom

WDWtraveler27 said:


> wait wat?



I work looooonng night shifts twice a week.  We had gotten warnings a while ago about our internet usage.  The streaming internet radio usage by different levels of management were a big problem, but some of us on, ahem, "travel sites" were mentioned as well.
I figured I should lay low for a while.  But now it's 3:30 and I am still here 

(ok back - I can't stay on the site for very long in one go...)


----------



## AnneR

Morning all!

 to all my chatting buddies last night.  We added a few page and broke the 100 page mark.

Today is going to be a long one for me with 3 hours of driving just to attend a meeting.

I am really hoping that Pete gets the show up so I can at least listen to that while I am driving. --are you listening Pete?

Chat tonight!!!


----------



## tlcoke

Good Morning Everyone!!! It looks like some of you continued on after I bugged out after I hit 850 posts  by 11pm last night.  

We did a good job at spamming my email account last night..  I had 135 email notices on the thread.  Monday nights posting war only sent me 3 messages.

I expect a busy day today at work, so I will be in and out on the boards today, otherwise, I will see everyone in Chat tonight.


----------



## tlcoke

AnneR said:


> Morning all!
> 
> to all my chatting buddies last night.  We added a few page and broke the 100 page mark.
> 
> Today is going to be a long one for me with 3 hours of driving just to attend a meeting.
> 
> I am really hoping that Pete gets the show up so I can at least listen to that while I am driving. --are you listening Pete?
> 
> Chat tonight!!!



Good Morning Anne!!!  Safe travels to you today.


----------



## tlcoke

Top 10 as of 6 am are:

1. AnneR   	164
2. jeanigor 	155
3. DVCsince02 	131
4. scarlett873 	98
5. Minnie Lor 	94
6. halliesmommy01 	77
7. 3guysandagal 	70
7. tlcoke 	70
9. IWISHFORDISNEY 	64
10. TSWJan78 	58


WooHoo !!!  I am tied for 7th place.


----------



## georgemoe

Good morning.  A little busy last night after I left. Will need to catch up later.

Need to run dad out of town for an eye exam this morning.

Be good while I'm gone.


----------



## wildfan1473

Holy smokes, peeps, you did it again!  

I knew I should have come in here after the boys went to bed, but it was already late as DS7 had a late hockey practice, so I decided to skip it.  Guess I'd better go back and catch up after I send them off to school.

At least I get to come to chat tonight!  DH is out of town again (I conveniently told him Wednesday nights are the best time for him to do his overnight trips ), and the boys are going to bed early since they got to bed an hour late last night and couldn't get up this morning.  See you all then!


----------



## AnneR

Some random tidbits from my drive in this morning -

Today is National Safety Pin Day

There is a cool festival coming up in Frederick, MD.  It is a film festival that features a local film competition where teams create a film in 72 hours and are challenged to include a random topic in their films.

The judging is October 10 and I believe the filming is occurring this weekend.

Rather cool I thought.


----------



## WebmasterMike

Here is the best of the bottom....

georgemoe           17
k5jmh               15
Bornteach           14
kab407              13
chirurgeon          12
LMO429              09
spaddy              08
fakereadhed         06
OKW Lover           05
robind              04
ADP                 04
TXYankee            04
Madi100             04
aGoofyMom           04
aspen37             04
exwdwcm             03
Dodie               03
Tonya2426           02
NancyIL             02
kabbie              01
DisDreamers         01
Mouse Skywalker     01
Mary Jo             01
chickie             01
*NikkiBell*         01
jen3003             01
UrsulasShadow       01
Annette_VA          01
rtobe               01
mnra                01
Yvet                01
kswm30b             01
goofy4tink          01
Kristina            01
Cyrano              01
wdwscout            01
angelamouse         01
WebmasterJohn       01
safetymom           01
Renysmom            01
ragtopday           01
pal-mickey          01


----------



## scarlett873

Morning!

I'm off to my sister's for a few hours this morning...I have lots to do today so I can't be over there all day. Stay outta trouble while I'm gone and if my post count lead is overtaken, you can rest assured knowing that I'll be back to re-claim it later...


----------



## wildfan1473

k5jmh said:


> Here is the best of the bottom....
> 
> georgemoe           17
> k5jmh               15
> Bornteach           14
> kab407              13
> chirurgeon          12
> LMO429              09
> spaddy              08
> fakereadhed         06
> OKW Lover           05
> robind              04
> ADP                 04
> TXYankee            04
> Madi100             04
> aGoofyMom           04
> aspen37             04
> exwdwcm             03
> Dodie               03
> Tonya2426           02
> NancyIL             02
> kabbie              01
> DisDreamers         01
> Mouse Skywalker     01
> Mary Jo             01
> chickie             01
> *NikkiBell*         01
> jen3003             01
> UrsulasShadow       01
> Annette_VA          01
> rtobe               01
> mnra                01
> Yvet                01
> kswm30b             01
> goofy4tink          01
> Kristina            01
> Cyrano              01
> wdwscout            01
> angelamouse         01
> WebmasterJohn       01
> safetymom           01
> Renysmom            01
> ragtopday           01
> pal-mickey          01



Darn, I didn't make either list!


----------



## scarlett873

Eh what the heck...let's make that an even 100 for me...

1. AnneR   	165
2. jeanigor 	155
3. DVCsince02 	131
4. scarlett873 	100
5. Minnie Lor 	94
6. halliesmommy01 	77
7. 3guysandagal 	70
8. tlcoke 	70
9. IWISHFORDISNEY 	64
10. TSWJan78 	58

Okay...now I'm out for a few hours. Have fun! But not too much fun...I wouldn't want to miss anything!


----------



## IWISHFORDISNEY

Morning people up and at um!   I have to make ceasar salad for a birthday today and then the long hectic day will begin.  What is everyone up to today?


----------



## dpuck1998

Morning all!

Haven't kept up very well, but thought I'd say Hi while I go back and see what sillyness has been posted.

Don


----------



## Madi100

I used to be at the top of the lists    Life gets in the way, I guess.  Off to walk outside this morning - yes, just walk.  It's chilly out.


----------



## kab407

Madi100 said:


> I used to be at the top of the lists    Life gets in the way, I guess.  Off to walk outside this morning - yes, just walk.  It's chilly out.



I'm right there with you Nicole.  RL has been biting me big time.  Hopfully there is a light at the end of the tunnel and it's not an oncoming train!


----------



## wildfan1473

AnneR said:


> I'm getting in on Thursday about noon.



Ann - I get in about the same time.  Are you taking Magical Express?


----------



## katscradle

ADP said:


> DAP = TSM
> DAP = DATW
> DAP = Food
> DAP = Friends
> DAP = Fun
> 
> But most of all DAP = *D*aily *A*ctivity *Pl*anning
> 
> So, what's your DAPlan for each day?




I'll second this!


----------



## AnneR

wildfan1473 said:


> Ann - I get in about the same time.  Are you taking Magical Express?



Yes I am


----------



## AnneR

dpuck1998 said:


> Morning all!
> 
> Haven't kept up very well, but thought I'd say Hi while I go back and see what sillyness has been posted.
> 
> Don



No silliness here - only important meaningful conversations


----------



## AnneR

Okay real life is calling

I do have to get some work done after all.  Once I get up out of this chair - I have a 9:00 meeting, there is a good chance I will not be back on at all  until 5:00

Have a great day everyone!


----------



## katscradle

aGoofyMom said:


> Hi all!    Just poking in to see what is up now that the dust has settled.
> 
> Just say NO to rodents.  Seriously - my sister adopted a field mouse when we were kids.  ICK.
> 
> NO!!!!! not the new car!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  I hope he is feeling better.
> GOOD LUCK!    I will rub my daughter's head for you - that child oozes good fortune and pixie dust!
> YAY!
> YAY!
> Milstones!



Kenny is feeling much better today so I am thinking it is not the flu at least.
However I am going to have to get the carpets shampooed.


----------



## firsttimemom

3guysandagal said:


> Wed morning standings....
> 
> AnneR  163
> jeanigor  155
> DVCsince02  131
> scarlett873  98
> Minnie Lor  93
> halliesmommy01  77
> 3guysandagal  69
> tlcoke  67
> IWISHFORDISNEY  64
> TSWJan78  58
> shellyminnie  57
> firsttimemom  46
> cocowum  44
> katscradle  32
> Launchpad11B  31
> kathrna  29
> kimisabella  28
> wildfan1473  23
> TheBeadPirate  23
> tiggerbell  23



yikes- I miss one night and I'm out of the top ten.


----------



## ADP

Morning All 
Wow!  Another night of good conversation on this thread.  Two nights in a row of kicking it in gear.  Just like the good ole days before the Podcast Cruise.



dpuck1998 said:


> Morning all!
> 
> Haven't kept up very well, but thought I'd say Hi while I go back and see what sillyness has been posted.
> 
> Don


Puck!  Whatcha up to..Where have you been?  Are you still crankin' out those PCs?


----------



## dpuck1998

ADP said:


> Morning All
> Wow!  Another night of good conversation on this thread.  Two nights in a row of kicking it in gear.  Just like the good ole days before the Podcast Cruise.
> 
> 
> Puck!  Whatcha up to..Where have you been?  Are you still crankin' out those PCs?



Yea, still roll'en them out and spending a lot of time figuring out our new filter system.   Whats up in Indy?


----------



## jeanigor

22 pages since I left work last night. Bravo. Also noticed that I was usurped...by a n00b none the less...we shall see. We shall see.


----------



## shellyminnie

Morning!!!

Current temp is 62 degrees!!! 

I don't expect it to last though


----------



## wildfan1473

IWISHFORDISNEY said:


> Morning people up and at um!   I have to make ceasar salad for a birthday today and then the long hectic day will begin.  What is everyone up to today?



If all goes well, the kitchen will get cleaned and laundry will get done before I head to the school for a few hours to help out, then off to occcupational therapy with DS7.  

Of course, that means I need to step away from the computer 



AnneR said:


> Yes I am



We'll have to try to meet up 



katscradle said:


> Kenny is feeling much better today so I am thinking it is not the flu at least.
> However I am going to have to get the carpets shampooed.



I'm glad to hear he's feeling better!


----------



## katscradle

Good morning everyone!
It's wednesday!


----------



## angelamouse

k5jmh said:


> Here is the best of the bottom....
> 
> georgemoe           17
> k5jmh               15
> Bornteach           14
> kab407              13
> chirurgeon          12
> LMO429              09
> spaddy              08
> fakereadhed         06
> OKW Lover           05
> robind              04
> ADP                 04
> TXYankee            04
> Madi100             04
> aGoofyMom           04
> aspen37             04
> exwdwcm             03
> Dodie               03
> Tonya2426           02
> NancyIL             02
> kabbie              01
> DisDreamers         01
> Mouse Skywalker     01
> Mary Jo             01
> chickie             01
> *NikkiBell*         01
> jen3003             01
> UrsulasShadow       01
> Annette_VA          01
> rtobe               01
> mnra                01
> Yvet                01
> kswm30b             01
> goofy4tink          01
> Kristina            01
> Cyrano              01
> wdwscout            01
> angelamouse         01
> WebmasterJohn       01
> safetymom           01
> Renysmom            01
> ragtopday           01
> pal-mickey          01



I'm just happy to be here somewhere...even if I am the bottom of the bottom!!  I'm new to this....You guys are hard to keep up with!!


----------



## kathrna

AnneR said:


> Morning all!
> 
> to all my chatting buddies last night.  We added a few page and broke the 100 page mark.
> 
> Today is going to be a long one for me with 3 hours of driving just to attend a meeting.
> 
> I am really hoping that Pete gets the show up so I can at least listen to that while I am driving. --are you listening Pete?
> 
> Chat tonight!!!



THREE HOURS?!!  One way??!!!  Eesh!  I feel for you today.  See I'd have a hard time staying awake IN the meeting once I drove 3 hours to get there.  I hope that it goes well!


----------



## ADP

dpuck1998 said:


> Yea, still roll'en them out and spending a lot of time figuring out our new filter system.   Whats up in Indy?


Were all about the Colts right now.  Oh!  And a possible Indy mini meet next weekend.  Time and place TBD.  

BTW - Was it Trace that got the part in the school play?  What's his role?  I'd love to see that....Get some video will ya.


----------



## katscradle

halliesmommy01 said:


> Goodnight! The nyquil is kicking in. See you all tomorrow



Congrats on post 1500!


----------



## Dodie

Madi100 said:


> I used to be at the top of the lists    Life gets in the way, I guess.  Off to walk outside this morning - yes, just walk.  It's chilly out.





kab407 said:


> I'm right there with you Nicole.  RL has been biting me big time.  Hopfully there is a light at the end of the tunnel and it's not an oncoming train!



Me three ladies. Me three.  I've missed two nights of posting wars.  I *will* be in chat tonight. I'm going to lose my status as a "regular" and one of the "cool kids" if I don't find a way to find computernut friend time.


----------



## kathrna

katscradle said:


> Kenny is feeling much better today so I am thinking it is not the flu at least.
> However I am going to have to get the carpets shampooed.



I'm glad he's feeling better. Sorry you have to get the carpets cleaned.  It will soooooo be worth it in the long run!!!


----------



## katscradle

Minnie Lor said:


> Darn, darn, darn. I just got word that a job I was hoping for was given to someone else.




Well that sucks!
I feel for you, here's hoping that something else is coming that is better.


----------



## shellyminnie

Good News!!!!

According to a newsletter I just got, Remy's stay at Chef's De France has been extended indefinitely!!!


----------



## kimisabella

Morning all - a very chilly morning here on LI - fall is definatley in the air.
So I see some of you have been busy beavers last night getting into posting war!


----------



## katscradle

3guysandagal said:


> My boys are right into the temporary tattoos lately.




They keep applying them to their foreheads.


----------



## kathrna

Morning all!  I sent the boys off with pants and sweatshirts today.  It was chilly this am.  In the 50's.  I'm snuggled up in my favorite chair with a blanket.  Have a great day all!


----------



## baby1disney

OK......SERIOUSLY!!!!!

You people and your posting war is going to make me go out and get a computer...just so I can keep up..somewhat!!! I just *knew*that I would come back and things would be "normal" again!! WRONG!!! I just hope I haven't missed anything good....

On another note...it's freezing here!!! We're suppose to get our first frost for tomorrow morning....FROST?!?!?!?

Soooo not ready for that!! One of my friends(who's also a DISer!!)is down at Disney World right now and said that it's hot and humid!!! Uggghhhh...hate him right now....maybe I'll create my own Pixie Dust and just magically appear there....


----------



## Yvet

*Please help me!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

I just had a internet break for 2 or 3 days and what do you guys do 

You posted over a 100 pages.......
Not funny at all......

Can somebody please please tell me if there is important information from page 6 to page 109???
Please????


----------



## TXYankee

Yvet said:


> *Please help me!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
> 
> I just had a internet break for 2 or 3 days and what do you guys do
> 
> You posted over a 100 pages.......
> Not funny at all......
> 
> Can somebody please please tell me if there is important information from page 6 to page 109???
> Please????



Yea, What Yvett said.


----------



## katscradle

IWISHFORDISNEY said:


> Morning people up and at um!   I have to make ceasar salad for a birthday today and then the long hectic day will begin.  What is everyone up to today?



Today is the big day...
The 3 huge trees in our backyard are being removed. 
Snag the nieghbor's daughter is asleep in the downstairs bedroom.
Her car is parked in the driveway, stpping the tree removal as they can't have that car parked there.
I have tried calling she won't wake up. 
I can't get to her bedroom window to knock on it and try and wake her.
Worst case is her mom will wind up coming home from work to wake her.


----------



## katscradle

wildfan1473 said:


> I'm glad to hear he's feeling better!



Thank you!


----------



## tlcoke

Yvet said:


> *Please help me!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
> 
> I just had a internet break for 2 or 3 days and what do you guys do
> 
> You posted over a 100 pages.......
> Not funny at all......
> 
> Can somebody please please tell me if there is important information from page 6 to page 109???
> Please????





TXYankee said:


> Yea, What Yvett said.



It is mostly Fluff, with a little speculation on when the sign up for TSM will be.


----------



## katscradle

Dodie said:


> Me three ladies. Me three.  I've missed two nights of posting wars.  I *will* be in chat tonight. I'm going to lose my status as a "regular" and one of the "cool kids" if I don't find a way to find computernut friend time.



You will always be one of the cool kids!


----------



## baby1disney

Yvet said:


> *Please help me!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
> 
> I just had a internet break for 2 or 3 days and what do you guys do
> 
> You posted over a 100 pages.......
> Not funny at all......
> 
> Can somebody please please tell me if there is important information from page 6 to page 109???
> Please????





TXYankee said:


> Yea, What Yvett said.



I know there was something about beads, rats defacting, DAP sign-up(as to when and how it's going to happen), coldness, and I'm not really sure what else!! I'm actually kinda in the same boat as you guys!!! But from the like 3 or 4 pages I read this morning...that's what I got out of it..


----------



## jeanigor

AnneR said:


> Sure and maybe we will over take Todd in post counts.







I'm watchin' you!!!!


----------



## angelamouse

Does anyone know yet if we have to have to use park tickets to get into TSM during DAP? I know it is after park hours....just didn't know if we had to be at that park before they close.


----------



## wildfan1473

katscradle said:


> They keep applying them to their foreheads.



My boys do this too.  The funniest was the boy scout rope that is about 6 inches long with a knot in the middle, without our knowledge.  They came down the stairs with such maniacal laughter, we knew something was up.


----------



## katscradle

Yvet said:


> *Please help me!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
> 
> I just had a internet break for 2 or 3 days and what do you guys do
> 
> You posted over a 100 pages.......
> Not funny at all......
> 
> Can somebody please please tell me if there is important information from page 6 to page 109???
> Please????





TXYankee said:


> Yea, What Yvett said.




Don't worry you didn't miss anything major!
2 nights of posting wars.
I am here and having trouble keeping up.


----------



## Dodie

katscradle said:


> You will always be one of the cool kids!


----------



## baby1disney

As of this post...we have a new top poster!!!

Here are the posters:

10) shellyminnie---59
9) IWISHFORDISNEY---65
8) 3guysandagal---70
7) tlcoke---71
6) halliesmommy01---77
5) Minnie Lor---94
4) scarlett873---100
3) DVCsince02---131
2) jeanigor---153

And the new top poster is.......

*AnneR with an impressive 168!!!!!!!*Good Job Anne!!! 

Todd...you got your work cut out for you......


----------



## kimisabella

katscradle said:


> Today is the big day...
> The 3 huge trees in our backyard are being removed.
> Snag the nieghbor's daughter is asleep in the downstairs bedroom.
> Her car is parked in the driveway, stpping the tree removal as they can't have that car parked there.
> I have tried calling she won't wake up.
> I can't get to her bedroom window to knock on it and try and wake her.
> Worst case is her mom will wind up coming home from work to wake her.



Wow, she must be a sound sleeper, you'd think she would wake up with all that commotion going on.


----------



## jeanigor

TSWJan78 said:


> Is anyone going to see the Toy Story 3D double feature?



We are going to see it instead of going out. Real exciting lives we lead. Two twenty somethings going to watch a 3D double feature....What's the theme song to "Leave It To Beaver"?



shellyminnie said:


> Me too!! Todd thought I was crazy there for a minute until I told him who you were!!



That's not why I thought you were crazy, dear.



Minnie Lor said:


> Anne - quick - add 7 more posts and you'll have the top spot.



Instigator.



3guysandagal said:


> I put my DIS name in my notes thingy.
> 
> First thing I look for when friending.



Me too. And it helps me to keep thing connected in my head.



halliesmommy01 said:


> That is funny. I used to work with a girl who would call me Rogue from the X-men because I had the white streak right in front.



My friend who got married this past weekend has the same thing. Lots of full wavy hair, with this natural silver streak across the front. Its awesome! 



AnneR said:


> I am now 2 posts ahead of Todd.
> 
> That will last less than 12 hours.



A little more than 12 hours, due to my meeting this morning and harvesting my crops....but we shall see. We shall see.


----------



## shellyminnie

angelamouse said:


> Does anyone know yet if we have to have to use park tickets to get into TSM during DAP? I know it is after park hours....just didn't know if we had to be at that park before they close.



From everything we have heard, no we will not need park admission. We will be meeting somewhere out front and then be lead through the park my the Army men!!!



baby1disney said:


> As of this post...we have a new top poster!!!
> 
> Here are the posters:
> 
> 
> 
> Todd...you got your work cut out for you......



 Don't worry, he'll catch up!!


----------



## AnneR

jeanigor said:


> 22 pages since I left work last night. Bravo. Also noticed that I was usurped...by a n00b none the less...we shall see. We shall see.



Morning Todd.


----------



## AnneR

kathrna said:


> THREE HOURS?!!  One way??!!!  Eesh!  I feel for you today.  See I'd have a hard time staying awake IN the meeting once I drove 3 hours to get there.  I hope that it goes well!



I do this drive everyother week for a meeting.  The worst part is the facilitator of the meeting is a train wreck and we discuss the same thing over and over again.


----------



## shellyminnie

jeanigor said:


> That's not why I thought you were crazy, dear.



Oh really???


----------



## baby1disney

shellyminnie said:


> From everything we have heard, no we will not need park admission. We will be meeting somewhere out front and then be lead through the park my the Army men!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Don't worry, he'll catch up!!




OH..I KNOW he will.....I just wonder how long it will take.....lmao!!!


----------



## AnneR

katscradle said:


> Don't worry you didn't miss anything major!
> 2 nights of posting wars.
> I am here and having trouble keeping up.



For the record, last night was a goal oriented chat.  We had a nice leisurely discussion of some very relevant topics.


----------



## Minnie Lor

*Jambo everyone!*
It's podcast listening day but before that we'll be cranking the AK & AKL tunes. Good music to get my rear in gear and get stuff done. It's 57 degrees and we slept with the windows open again. brrrr

Anne - have a safe drive
Todd - stay out of trouble
To whomever asked about the park ticket being needed - the answer is No. A park ticket will not be needed.

Chat with you tonight if not today.


----------



## jeanigor

WDWtraveler27 said:


> you all are more fun then the tb!



You should try to make chat tonight as well, Luis Enrique!!!



AnneR said:


> Okay real life is calling
> 
> I do have to get some work done after all.  Once I get up out of this chair - I have a 9:00 meeting, there is a good chance I will not be back on at all  until 5:00
> 
> Have a great day everyone!



Carpe Diem. Number one, here I come.


----------



## AnneR

jeanigor said:


> We are going to see it instead of going out. Real exciting lives we lead. Two twenty somethings going to watch a 3D double feature....What's the theme song to "Leave It To Beaver"?
> 
> 
> 
> That's not why I thought you were crazy, dear.
> 
> 
> 
> Instigator.
> 
> 
> 
> Me too. And it helps me to keep thing connected in my head.
> 
> 
> 
> My friend who got married this past weekend has the same thing. Lots of full wavy hair, with this natural silver streak across the front. Its awesome!
> 
> 
> 
> A little more than 12 hours, due to my meeting this morning and harvesting my crops....but we shall see. We shall see.



I'm giving you the afternoon.  I will be in my meeting.

You are charged with keeping this thread on track. 

Mission if you choose to accept is a record for closing.


----------



## baby1disney

What were the topics about?!?!

Todd..are you accepting the challenge?!?


----------



## jeanigor

Dodie said:


> Me three ladies. Me three.  I've missed two nights of posting wars.  I *will* be in chat tonight. I'm going to lose my status as a "regular" and one of the "cool kids" if I don't find a way to find computernut friend time.



I've missed you Dodie. (And Nicole. And Kathy.)



shellyminnie said:


> Good News!!!!
> 
> According to a newsletter I just got, Remy's stay at Chef's De France has been extended indefinitely!!!



He is a cutie!!!



angelamouse said:


> Does anyone know yet if we have to have to use park tickets to get into TSM during DAP? I know it is after park hours....just didn't know if we had to be at that park before they close.



Park admission will not be required.


----------



## jeanigor

baby1disney said:


> Todd...you got your work cut out for you......



This isn't a competition...but I'll get you my pretty. And your little dog, too!


----------



## jeanigor

AnneR said:


> Morning Todd.





AnneR said:


> I do this drive everyother week for a meeting.  The worst part is the facilitator of the meeting is a train wreck and we discuss the same thing over and over again.



Good Morning. Didn't someone say that the definition of insanity was doing the same thing over and over again, yet expecting different results?


----------



## wildfan1473

jeanigor said:


> I've missed you Dodie. (And Nicole. And Kathy.)
> 
> He is a cutie!!!
> 
> Park admission will not be required.



 You're just going to be stalking this thread all day to reply to people and boost your post count, aren't you?


----------



## jeanigor

wildfan1473 said:


> You're just going to be stalking this thread all day to reply to people and boost your post count, aren't you?



Who ME?


----------



## Minnie Lor

jeanigor said:


> Who ME?



Oh my, that's as sad as 498....499 .... we're a sad bunch of peeps.


----------



## IWISHFORDISNEY

OK I had to buy a new garlic press to make the ceasar dressing I didnt feel like hunting through boxes to find it.   Now my house reeks of garlic but I love fresh garlic in my homemade dressing.

Shelly I am so excited that Remy is here to stay.   We have a ressie before DATW for dinner.  Whoo Hooo Ethan will get to see him.


----------



## IWISHFORDISNEY

I am off for the day.   I am sure my post count will suffer.


----------



## IWISHFORDISNEY

jeanigor said:


> Who ME?



Good to see you I havent seen you around in a while.


----------



## IWISHFORDISNEY

TheBeadPirate said:


> Try:
> 
> beadsbythedozen.com
> 
> europesfinest.com
> 
> mardigrasimports.com
> 
> 
> (but don't get the same ones as me!)



Lori let me know what beads you are getting.   I am thinking Christmas theme so hopefully not the same as you.


----------



## IWISHFORDISNEY

See everyone tonight!


----------



## AnneR

jeanigor said:


> Good Morning. Didn't someone say that the definition of insanity was doing the same thing over and over again, yet expecting different results?



You are so right - but it fits with my business.


----------



## Madi100

Dodie said:


> Me three ladies. Me three.  I've missed two nights of posting wars.  I *will* be in chat tonight. I'm going to lose my status as a "regular" and one of the "cool kids" if I don't find a way to find computernut friend time.



I firmly believe that we will always be the cool kids - no matter what


----------



## katscradle

kimisabella said:


> Wow, she must be a sound sleeper, you'd think she would wake up with all that commotion going on.




She finally woke up about 30 minutes ago. 
She ran outside to see what all the commotion was about. 
She promtly dressed and left 5 minutes later.


----------



## Madi100

I have returned home from my walk, and I have to say that walking outside is getting easier.  I don't know why, but I can go much further on a treadmill.


----------



## baby1disney

jeanigor said:


> This isn't a competition...but I'll get you my pretty. And your little dog, too!



I didn't mean for you to take it as a competition...sorry if I came across that way...


----------



## Minnie Lor

Madi100 said:


> I have returned home from my walk, and I have to say that walking outside is getting easier.  I don't know why, but I can go much further on a treadmill.



Yeah, I'm always shocked that I have no problem doing 4-6 miles on a treadmill or an eliptical and then can't walk for an hour at Epcot. It's the pounding on the pavement.


----------



## katscradle

John just told me that the neighbor's DD apparently sleeps with headphones on. Who knew!


----------



## kimisabella

katscradle said:


> John just told me that the nieghbor's DD apparently sleeps with headphones on. Who knew!



I guess that would explain it!  That's odd, I couldn't sleep with noise DIRECTLY in my ears


----------



## wildfan1473

IWISHFORDISNEY said:


> Lori let me know what beads you are getting.   I am thinking Christmas theme so hopefully not the same as you.



Can someone explain to me about the beads? Please?


----------



## jeanigor

Minnie Lor said:


> Oh my, that's as sad as 498....499 .... we're a sad bunch of peeps.



I don't like Peeps. Unless they are Kathy's Peeps of course...


----------



## Minnie Lor

jeanigor said:


> I don't like Peeps. Unless they are Kathy's Peeps of course...



what about Little Bo?


----------



## jeanigor

baby1disney said:


> I didn't mean for you to take it as a competition...sorry if I came across that way...



No worries. I didn't think you were making it a competition....



wildfan1473 said:


> Can someone explain to me about the beads? Please?



Last year during MouseFest, the DIS gave out beads with a large plastic DIS charm on them.

I think it was just to give stuff to people. Nothing besides a nice token for friends.


----------



## jeanigor

Minnie Lor said:


> what about Little Bo?



I don't feel sorry for her. She was a negligent caregiver. Maybe she shouldn't have been spending so much time day dreaming about Little Boy Blue.


----------



## Minnie Lor

jeanigor said:


> I don't feel sorry for her. She was a negligent caregiver. Maybe she shouldn't have been spending so much time day dreaming about Little Boy Blue.



Now that's funny.


----------



## katscradle

kimisabella said:


> I guess that would explain it!  That's odd, I couldn't sleep with noise DIRECTLY in my ears



I couldn't either, but to each their own.


----------



## exwdwcm

katscradle said:


> Kenny is feeling much better today so I am thinking it is not the flu at least.
> However I am going to have to get the carpets shampooed.


so glad he is feeling better- but yuck on cleaning up! 



Dodie said:


> Me three ladies. Me three. I've missed two nights of posting wars. I *will* be in chat tonight. I'm going to lose my status as a "regular" and one of the "cool kids" if I don't find a way to find computernut friend time.


you will always be a 'cool kid' in my book!  I know the feeling though- i am so swamped lately, i rarely have time to read, much less post.



kimisabella said:


> Morning all - a very chilly morning here on LI - fall is definatley in the air.
> So I see some of you have been busy beavers last night getting into posting war!


Andrea- love the new pics in your updated sig- so cute!



baby1disney said:


> OK......SERIOUSLY!!!!!
> 
> You people and your posting war is going to make me go out and get a computer...just so I can keep up..somewhat!!! I just *knew*that I would come back and things would be "normal" again!! WRONG!!! I just hope I haven't missed anything good....
> 
> On another note...it's freezing here!!! We're suppose to get our first frost for tomorrow morning....FROST?!?!?!?
> 
> Soooo not ready for that!! One of my friends(who's also a DISer!!)is down at Disney World right now and said that it's hot and humid!!! Uggghhhh...hate him right now....maybe I'll create my own Pixie Dust and just magically appear there....


Terri- frost?  i wish here in TX!   that sounds like heaven!



Yvet said:


> *Please help me!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
> 
> I just had a internet break for 2 or 3 days and what do you guys do
> 
> You posted over a 100 pages.......
> Not funny at all......
> 
> Can somebody please please tell me if there is important information from page 6 to page 109???
> Please????


I am so with you Yvet-there is no possible way i can go back and catch up.  although i did catch the defecating rat portion.....which probably wasn't the best part to come in on either!


----------



## Madi100

jeanigor said:


> I've missed you Dodie. (And Nicole. And Kathy.)



I've missed you all too!


----------



## jeanigor

Madi100 said:


> I've missed you all too!



Just a little over 2 months!!!


----------



## wildfan1473

jeanigor said:


> I don't feel sorry for her. She was a negligent caregiver. Maybe she shouldn't have been spending so much time day dreaming about Little Boy Blue.







exwdwcm said:


> I am so with you Yvet-there is no possible way i can go back and catch up.  although i did catch the defecating rat portion.....which probably wasn't the best part to come in on either!



 You just never know what you're going to walk into on here, do you?


----------



## halliesmommy01

Good morning all. Hope you are all having a good day. I have meetings for the afternoon so I wanted to say Hi before work got in the way.


----------



## 3guysandagal

Morning everyone (it is still morning right?...yep)

Taking a break from screaming chainsaws and trying to catch up again.

We are officially half way through the thread. (DUHHH, it's 125 for half way)


----------



## jeanigor

3guysandagal said:


> Morning everyone (it is still morning right?...yep)
> 
> Taking a break from screaming chainsaws and trying to catch up again.
> 
> We are officially half way through the thread.



My conversion factor must be off. Metric to English Standard.  By my count we still have a few pages....250 / 2 = 125....


----------



## 3guysandagal

jeanigor said:


> My conversion factor must be off. Metric to English Standard.  By my count we still have a few pages....250 / 2 = 125....




Thats wierd, because I did edit it and now its back. Hmmmmm
I realized my mistake after I posted.
I made the same mistake last night

Oh well


----------



## jeanigor

3guysandagal said:


> Thats wierd, because I did edit it and now its back. Hmmmmm
> I realized my mistake after I posted.
> I made the same mistake last night
> 
> Oh well



Its the crazy chainsaw noise. And two days of posting war hang over for you!


----------



## tiggerbell

3guysandagal said:


> Thats wierd, because I did edit it and now its back. Hmmmmm
> I realized my mistake after I posted.
> I made the same mistake last night
> 
> Oh well


 

John - measure twice, post once.


----------



## jeanigor

tiggerbell said:


> John - measure twice, post once.



But he's a man. Therefore, its measure once. State its length at 2-3 times larger than what he measured.


----------



## kimisabella

exwdwcm said:


> Andrea- love the new pics in your updated sig- so cute!



Thanks Michelle!  I was bored, lol


----------



## Annette_VA

Wow, this thread is out of control.  No way I can keep up, but I just needed to get beyond my pitiful post count of *1*


----------



## sshaw10060

Didn't have a chance to check the board last night and our internet has been down all morning.  When I log in I have to go and read 40 pages. You are an impressive group.  I hate that chat is on Wednesdays since that is the night we have resident rounds and I don't get home until late.  I will try to stop in.

The hospital was paralyzed when the computer network crashed this morning. You don't realize how dependent you are until the technology goes away.


----------



## firsttimemom

jeanigor said:


> Just a little over 2 months!!!



And  we're already cranking out 40+ pages a day. By November my house will be a shambles and we'll be eating cereal for dinner each night.


----------



## jeanigor

firsttimemom said:


> And  we're already cranking out 40+ pages a day. By November my house will be a shambles and we'll be eating cereal for dinner each night.



What's wrong with breakfast dinner? I love it.

DP told me though last time I made pancakes for dinner. "You know, I don't consider this food." I threw his plate at him and told him to make his own durned dinner then. He promptly asked me to pass the syrup and cleaned his plate.


----------



## firsttimemom

jeanigor said:


> What's wrong with breakfast dinner? I love it.
> 
> DP told me though last time I made pancakes for dinner. "You know, I don't consider this food." I threw his plate at him and told him to make his own durned dinner then. He promptly asked me to pass the syrup and cleaned his plate.



DP sounds like my 9 yr old. 

BTW- I loooove breakfast for dinner.


----------



## 3guysandagal

You're on the brink of 8000 Todd!!


----------



## wildfan1473

firsttimemom said:


> And  we're already cranking out 40+ pages a day. By November my house will be a shambles and we'll be eating cereal for dinner each night.



And the problem with that is....?


----------



## shellyminnie

jeanigor said:


> But he's a man. Therefore, its measure once. State its length at 2-3 times larger than what he measured.



 That is soooo true!!


----------



## wildfan1473

3guysandagal said:


> You're on the brink of 8000 Todd!!



He's 3 shy of taking over Anne at the top of the posting list here, too


----------



## jeanigor

firsttimemom said:


> DP sounds like my 9 yr old.



Except DP is 22. 



3guysandagal said:


> You're on the brink of 8000 Todd!!







wildfan1473 said:


> He's 3 shy of taking over Anne at the top of the posting list here, too



Then what the hack am I doing using multi-quote for?


----------



## MenashaCorp

I see 8K in a few seconds....


----------



## jeanigor

Let's talk about something on topic......since last I last updated my spreadsheet, the Merry Members Mixer has gone bye-bye and Kathy's Peeps are getting together to ride "Journey into Imagination" around 5 on Friday the 11th (just prior to DATW).

Any other updates?



Happy 8,000 to me. Happy 8,000 to me. Happy 8,000 to meeeeeeeeeeeee.Happy 8,000 to me. In my head it sounds like the Happy Birthday song.


----------



## jeanigor

MenashaCorp said:


> I see 8K in a few seconds....



 _ _ _ *↑* As wise as he is friendly.


----------



## shellyminnie

MenashaCorp said:


> I see 8K in a few seconds....



Well, hey stranger!!


HAPPY 8000 TODD!!!


----------



## 3guysandagal

Happy 8K to Todd!!


----------



## wildfan1473

Congrats on 8000 Todd!


----------



## wildfan1473

jeanigor said:


> Let's talk about something on topic......since last I last updated my spreadsheet, the Merry Members Mixer has gone bye-bye and Kathy's Peeps are getting together to ride "Journey into Imagination" around 5 on Friday the 11th (just prior to DATW).
> 
> Any other updates?




Isn't Tracy trying to put together a pre-DATW DAF?


----------



## jeanigor

wildfan1473 said:


> Isn't Tracy trying to put together a pre-DATW DAF?



Good Point....


(Drink Around France)


----------



## 3guysandagal

Sorry to be a bummer here...
A 16 yr old Canadian boy was found dead this morning at POR.
Tragic news, and lets hope his last day was full of joy at WDW.

http://www.orlandosentinel.com/news...found-dead-disney-resort-093009,0,56217.story

Not to make light of the situation, but could the Orlando Sentinal at least put the right picture up? 
Thay have a pic of POFQ and have it labelled as POR.


----------



## AnneR

3guysandagal said:


> You're on the brink of 8000 Todd!!


Go Todd


Guess what I figured out how to post from my phone. Boring meeting.


----------



## BriarRosie

wildfan1473 said:


> Isn't Tracy trying to put together a pre-DATW DAF?





jeanigor said:


> Good Point....
> 
> 
> (Drink Around France)



I don't know about that, but I intend to have a specialty margarita at The Ditch at Mexico. (Cava translates in part to "ditch" or "excavation".  My friend starting calling La Cava del Tequila "The Ditch", and I am doing the same.)


----------



## jeanigor

3guysandagal said:


> Sorry to be a bummer here...
> A 16 yr old Canadian boy was found dead this morning at POR.
> Tragic news, and lets hope his last day was full of joy at WDW.
> 
> http://www.orlandosentinel.com/news...found-dead-disney-resort-093009,0,56217.story



That is sad news indeed. I, too hope he enjoyed his last days happy at WDW.


----------



## jeanigor

AnneR said:


> Go Todd
> 
> 
> Guess what I figured out how to post from my phone. Boring meeting.



But you drove all that way to attend. Perhaps the phone should go back into your purse/pocket/briefcase....


----------



## TXYankee

BriarRosie said:


> I don't know about that, but I intend to have a specialty margarita at The Ditch at Mexico. (Cava translates in part to "ditch" or "excavation".  My friend starting calling La Cava del Tequila "The Ditch", and I am doing the same.)



Drinks at the Ditch 4:10 -4:25
Slushy in France 4:35 -4:50
Journy to the Imagination 5:00 - 5:20
DATW - 5:30

That is one heck of a primer to DATW!!


----------



## wildfan1473

jeanigor said:


> But you drove all that way to attend. Perhaps the phone should go back into your purse/pocket/briefcase....



Oh, no, she's got to keep you on your toes


----------



## jeanigor

TXYankee said:


> Drinks at the Ditch 4:10 -4:25
> Slushy in France 4:35 -4:50
> Journy to the Imagination 5:00 - 5:20
> DATW - 5:30
> 
> That is one heck of a primer to DATW!!



That's also adding on an extra lap of the lagoon...


----------



## 3guysandagal

jeanigor said:


> That's also adding on an extra lap of the lagoon...



And moving at a good clip to keep those times.


----------



## Madi100

jeanigor said:


> Let's talk about something on topic......since last I last updated my spreadsheet, the Merry Members Mixer has gone bye-bye and Kathy's Peeps are getting together to ride "Journey into Imagination" around 5 on Friday the 11th (just prior to DATW).
> 
> Any other updates?
> 
> 
> 
> Happy 8,000 to me. Happy 8,000 to me. Happy 8,000 to meeeeeeeeeeeee.Happy 8,000 to me. In my head it sounds like the Happy Birthday song.



How come no Merry Member Mixer?


----------



## 3guysandagal

Madi100 said:


> How come no Merry Member Mixer?




Apparently they are not doing them this year.


----------



## wildfan1473

3guysandagal said:


> Sorry to be a bummer here...
> A 16 yr old Canadian boy was found dead this morning at POR.
> Tragic news, and lets hope his last day was full of joy at WDW.
> 
> http://www.orlandosentinel.com/news...found-dead-disney-resort-093009,0,56217.story
> 
> Not to make light of the situation, but could the Orlando Sentinal at least put the right picture up?
> Thay have a pic of POFQ and have it labelled as POR.



Thats so sad.  Hopefully he had been enjoying his trip before passing.  It sounds like it was very peaceful, at least.

OK, kiddos, I'm out of here for the afternoon - gotta go help out at school.  Talk to you tonight!


----------



## georgemoe

TXYankee said:


> Drinks at the Ditch 4:10 -4:25
> Slushy in France 4:35 -4:50
> Journy to the Imagination 5:00 - 5:20
> DATW - 5:30
> 
> That is one heck of a primer to DATW!!





jeanigor said:


> That's also adding on an extra lap of the lagoon...





3guysandagal said:


> And moving at a good clip to keep those times.



Bring your jet pack.


----------



## jeanigor

3guysandagal said:


> And moving at a good clip to keep those times.



Especially after tequila....


----------



## halliesmommy01

I am just popping back in before the meetings begin. I am so looking forward to chat tonight. 

How sad about the teenager. Hopefully the memories they made on this vacation will help them through this time.

See you all tonight.


----------



## TXYankee

georgemoe said:


> Bring your jet pack.



and your Cocktail Sippy Sack!


----------



## halliesmommy01

If you are my friend on FB I posted pictures of my new hair color. I think I like it.


----------



## Madi100

Someone PLEASE shoot me!  I can not say no to save my life.  I've been on the board of a local women's group for 4 years.  I've done community service, planned luncheons, been the president of the group, and last year I was the advisor.  This is my first year not being on the board.  Oh wait, WAS.  I just agreed to be help them out again.  Not something easy like secretary or newsletter.  No.  I'm going to be planning the luncheons again.  Of all the jobs on the board, I have the hardest, most time consuming job.  WHY CAN'T I SAY NO?


----------



## 3guysandagal

Well, it's up on "listen now" but not the main page.
Although, the text has the shows contents.
Wierd


----------



## Minnie Lor

Madi100 said:


> Someone PLEASE shoot me!  I can not say no to save my life.  I've been on the board of a local women's group for 4 years.  I've done community service, planned luncheons, been the president of the group, and last year I was the advisor.  This is my first year not being on the board.  Oh wait, WAS.  I just agreed to be help them out again.  Not something easy like secretary or newsletter.  No.  I'm going to be planning the luncheons again.  Of all the jobs on the board, I have the hardest, most time consuming job.  WHY CAN'T I SAY NO?



BANG! I feel for you. I used to do all of that kind of stuff but finally took a sebatical. Good luck!


----------



## Minnie Lor

3guysandagal said:


> Well, it's up on "listen now" but not the main page.
> Although, the text has the shows contents.
> Wierd



So does it play? I could use a laugh today. I'm off to try to see if it'll come up for me.


----------



## jeanigor

TXYankee said:


> and your Cocktail Sippy Sack!



I haven't tried it out yet. But we do have some Mojito chillin in the fridge. Might have to give it a whirl....


----------



## firsttimemom

Madi100 said:


> Someone PLEASE shoot me!  I can not say no to save my life.  I've been on the board of a local women's group for 4 years.  I've done community service, planned luncheons, been the president of the group, and last year I was the advisor.  This is my first year not being on the board.  Oh wait, WAS.  I just agreed to be help them out again.  Not something easy like secretary or newsletter.  No.  I'm going to be planning the luncheons again.  Of all the jobs on the board, I have the hardest, most time consuming job.  WHY CAN'T I SAY NO?


----------



## 3guysandagal

Minnie Lor said:


> So does it play? I could use a laugh today. I'm off to try to see if it'll come up for me.



Yes it plays on Listen Now, but the main page is still screwy


----------



## Minnie Lor

3guysandagal said:


> Yes it plays on Listen Now, but the main page is still screwy



I'm listening!  but now I'm hungry. They always do that to me. Pete just said that he was sending out for lunch and now I'm drooling thinking it's probably something good. I hope my air popped popcorn satisfies me.


----------



## jeanigor

3guysandagal said:


> Well, it's up on "listen now" but not the main page.
> Although, the text has the shows contents.
> Wierd





3guysandagal said:


> Yes it plays on Listen Now, but the main page is still screwy



It isn't playing for me....either through the listen now button, the page or typing it in the browser...

hmmmmm


----------



## Tonya2426

I just got it on iTunes!!!


----------



## tlcoke

I am venting regarding Fedex.  I swear this company can't find the University of Louisville even if their life depended on it and they are on campus everyday.   Since the University buildings don't have street addresses, we use a generic address that they (fedex) have told us to use.  Yet, they still can't find us, they say the address is invalid. 


My new Toy won't get here today unless a miracle happens.


----------



## georgemoe

Madi100 said:


> Someone PLEASE shoot me!  I can not say no to save my life.  I've been on the board of a local women's group for 4 years.  I've done community service, planned luncheons, been the president of the group, and last year I was the advisor.  This is my first year not being on the board.  Oh wait, WAS.  I just agreed to be help them out again.  Not something easy like secretary or newsletter.  No.  I'm going to be planning the luncheons again.  Of all the jobs on the board, I have the hardest, most time consuming job.  *WHY CAN'T I SAY NO?*



Looks like Madison will be getting her rat.


----------



## jeanigor

I got it to work by typing it in the browser bar

http://www.wdwinfo.com/podcast/roundtable155-093009.mp3


This forum requires that you wait 40 seconds between posts. Please try again in 23 seconds.


----------



## spaddy

tlcoke said:


> I am venting regarding Fedex.  I swear this company can't find the University of Louisville even if their life depended on it and they are on campus everyday.   Since the University buildings don't have street addresses, we use a generic address that they (fedex) have told us to use.  Yet, they still can't find us, they say the address is invalid.
> 
> 
> My new Toy won't get here today unless a miracle happens.



I don't like any of the delivery services.  UPS is constantly ruining packages for our company.


On a different note, I got a 32GB iPhone 3GS today.  Woohoo!!!!


----------



## tlcoke

spaddy said:


> I don't like any of the delivery services.  UPS is constantly ruining packages for our company.
> 
> 
> On a different note, I got a 32GB iPhone 3GS today.  Woohoo!!!!



UPS is the best service here at the University.  It may just be our driver, but he never misses a beat.  He could find my office if it just had my name and UofL on it.  A couple of years ago, we had an office in another building and I ordered something for them and had their building address on it and our UPS driver brought the package into my location and said Your " Tracey C"  aren't you.  I said yes, and he handed me the package.


----------



## tlcoke

spaddy said:


> On a different note, I got a 32GB iPhone 3GS today.  Woohoo!!!!



Congrats on your new Iphone!!!


----------



## spaddy

tlcoke said:


> UPS is the best service here at the University.  It may just be our driver, but he never misses a beat.  He could find my office if it just had my name and UofL on it.  A couple of years ago, we had an office in another building and I ordered something for them and had their building address on it and our UPS driver brought the package into my location and said Your " Tracey C"  aren't you.  I said yes, and he handed me the package.



Our UPS driver is good too.  It's once it gets out of his hands that the problems begin.




tlcoke said:


> Congrats on your new Iphone!!!



Thanks.  I am so excited to play with my new toy.


----------



## Madi100

georgemoe said:


> Looks like Madison will be getting her rat.



LOL.  That is too funny


----------



## katscradle

firsttimemom said:


> And  we're already cranking out 40+ pages a day. By November my house will be a shambles and we'll be eating cereal for dinner each night.




Or soup that's what I do!


----------



## shellyminnie

I'm listening through "Listen Now" and someone got a shout out!


----------



## katscradle

jeanigor said:


> What's wrong with breakfast dinner? I love it.
> 
> DP told me though last time I made pancakes for dinner. "You know, I don't consider this food." I threw his plate at him and told him to make his own durned dinner then. He promptly asked me to pass the syrup and cleaned his plate.



That's blasphemy, has he never heard of pancake tuesday?


----------



## katscradle

jeanigor said:


> Except DP is 22.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then what the hack am I doing using multi-quote for?




Congrats on your 8000th post!


----------



## katscradle

spaddy said:


> I don't like any of the delivery services.  UPS is constantly ruining packages for our company.
> 
> 
> On a different note, I got a 32GB iPhone 3GS today.  Woohoo!!!!



Congrats I am still learning about mine.


----------



## scarlett873

Alrighty...I'm back! 

Gotta do some homework though...and then start preparing for my interview tomorrow! Gotta go through the company's website to familiarize myself with the products and services that they offer...


----------



## georgemoe

spaddy said:


> On a different note, I got a 32GB iPhone 3GS today.  Woohoo!!!!



Is the DIS part of Apple's sales structure? 

Congrats Anne!


----------



## katscradle

georgemoe said:


> Is the DIS part of Apple's sales structure?
> 
> Congrats Anne!



Not that I know of, but maybe they should get a kickback.


----------



## Minnie Lor

scarlett873 said:


> Alrighty...I'm back!
> 
> Gotta do some homework though...and then start preparing for my interview tomorrow! Gotta go through the company's website to familiarize myself with the products and services that they offer...



Hey that's a really good idea! Do you have any idea what they ask or what they talk about. I wouldn't have a clue as to what they would want to know. You'll have to let us know how it went and what they asked. Maybe I'll get the nerve to do it next year. I've never tried because I'm not a mom.


----------



## mainegal

No iPhone.
But I do have a new iPod. It takes videos! Not bad for such a tiny device.


----------



## jeanigor

Doesn't sound like Food and Wine was a super hit.....I'll be looking forward to what you all think...


----------



## katscradle

Just thought I would post an update on the tree removal.
2 trees topped and the brush hauled away.
They are working on topping the third tree now.
The boys are watching out the back window with such excitment.
It is amazing what will entertain them.
However our tree removal guy had John come out and pointed out a crack in the neighbor's bedroom window before he started with this third tree.
Rob the tree guy, and we do not want to be held liable for the cracked window. The crack in the window is on the inside window as well.
After he gets done topping this third tree, they will start working on the tree trunks for all 3 trees. 
He will then be back next week to remove the stumps.
Now to find a fence company.
We have had 3 companys come to look, and they all said they would be back with a qoute. Not one company has come back with a qoute for us.
So much for this being a recession.


----------



## Minnie Lor

katscradle said:


> Now to find a fence company.
> We have had 3 companys come to look, and they all said they would be back with a qoute. Not one company has come back with a qoute for us.
> So much for this being a recession.



Be careful about where to put the fence. We are in a minor battle with our new neighbor. We put in a wood fence on our side of an exsting wire fence at least 12 years ago.  12 years ago. The new guy had the property surveyed and it turns out that our fence doesn't follow the property line. It's scewed a bit annd so part of it's on his property. He says we have to move it. Nope. I researched adverse possession and codes in the state of Missouri. Since we've had that tiny bit of property for over ten years it's legally ours. Crazy but true. It's a small pie shape 20' long by 3' on it's largest side.

Just an FYI.


----------



## spaddy

georgemoe said:


> Is the DIS part of Apple's sales structure?
> 
> Congrats Anne!



I think they should get a kick back.  



scarlett873 said:


> Alrighty...I'm back!
> 
> Gotta do some homework though...and then start preparing for my interview tomorrow! Gotta go through the company's website to familiarize myself with the products and services that they offer...



Good luck.  Did I miss which company is was during the posting wars?  I am not sure if I will have time to read all of those pages.


----------



## scarlett873

Minnie Lor said:


> Hey that's a really good idea! Do you have any idea what they ask or what they talk about. I wouldn't have a clue as to what they would want to know. You'll have to let us know how it went and what they asked. Maybe I'll get the nerve to do it next year. I've never tried because I'm not a mom.





spaddy said:


> I think they should get a kick back.
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck.  Did I miss which company is was during the posting wars?  I am not sure if I will have time to read all of those pages.


Thanks! 

When I scheduled my phone interview yesterday, she said that they would want to talk about my experience and background and she encouraged me to peruse their website to familiarize myself with their products and services before the interview. I've been doing that already, but just really browsing and not so much learning...

I have not said the company name as I prefer not to. But it is for an investment company...one of the big ones...


----------



## tlcoke

scarlett873 said:


> Thanks!
> 
> When I scheduled my phone interview yesterday, she said that they would want to talk about my experience and background and she encouraged me to peruse their website to familiarize myself with their products and services before the interview. I've been doing that already, but just really browsing and not so much learning...
> 
> I have not said the company name as I prefer not to. But it is for an investment company...one of the big ones...



Good Luck with the interview tomorrow!!!

Todd, Congrats on hitting 8000.


----------



## AnneR

jeanigor said:


> _ _ _ *↑* As wise as he is friendly.



Congrats on the 8000 posts Todd.

I am hoping to hit 500 soon.


----------



## AnneR

3guysandagal said:


> Sorry to be a bummer here...
> A 16 yr old Canadian boy was found dead this morning at POR.
> Tragic news, and lets hope his last day was full of joy at WDW.
> 
> http://www.orlandosentinel.com/news...found-dead-disney-resort-093009,0,56217.story
> 
> Not to make light of the situation, but could the Orlando Sentinal at least put the right picture up?
> Thay have a pic of POFQ and have it labelled as POR.



How sad for that family.


----------



## AnneR

jeanigor said:


> But you drove all that way to attend. Perhaps the phone should go back into your purse/pocket/briefcase....



I should have thrown it at the facilitator.  As predicted we had to discuss treatment plan format for the 5th time.  Why, because the group is not in agreement with what he wants.  I hate decision by consensus it means someone can always reopen decisions.

If this wasn't bad enough, we spent 30 minutes waiting for him to get his latest gadget to work which of course it didn't.


----------



## DVCsince02

jeanigor said:


> I don't like Peeps. Unless they are Kathy's Peeps of course...



Mmmmmmmmmmmm, stale peeps are tasty!


----------



## AnneR

TXYankee said:


> Drinks at the Ditch 4:10 -4:25
> Slushy in France 4:35 -4:50
> Journy to the Imagination 5:00 - 5:20
> DATW - 5:30
> 
> That is one heck of a primer to DATW!!



I think I would be down and out before DATW if I started with drinks at 4:10


----------



## jeanigor

AnneR said:


> I think I would be down and out before DATW if I started with drinks at 4:10



Light Weight


----------



## DVCsince02

Whew, just finished reading everthing from last night.  For the record, that was not an official posting war, as it was not declared as such. 

I am tired but hope to make it to chat tonight.

Brandie - Look up deposit banking regulations too.  Compliance is tested annually.

Ethan's 2nd day of preschool went well.  Then I took Evan to the dentist with me for my cleaning.  He cried the whole time, UGH!

Oh well, gotta make dinner.  See ya'll later.


----------



## AnneR

jeanigor said:


> Light Weight



I prefer to hold my liquor.


----------



## AnneR

> Whew, just finished reading everthing from last night. For the record, that was not an official posting war, as it was not declared as such.



You are so right Jen.  We had a wonderful chat with a mission to hit 100 pages.  No war was declared.


----------



## jeanigor

AnneR said:


> I prefer to hold my liquor.



I do too. At least for a short while in a glass. Then, in my tum tum. Hopefully such will be the case after the Mission Space Challenge. :crosses fingers:


----------



## AnneR

jeanigor said:


> I do too. At least for a short while in a glass. Then, in my tum tum. Hopefully such will be the case after the Mission Space Challenge. :crosses fingers:



Not guarenteed if you go for on the orange side.  I did that side once, never again.


----------



## jeanigor

I wonder if that should be put on the activity grid?

Friday, Dec. 11, 2009 5:30pm - Drink Around the World - Canada Pavilion, World Showcase,  Epcot

Friday, Dec. 11, 2009 11:15pm - Mission:Space Challenge - Mission Space, Future World, Epcot

Friday, Dec. 11, 2009 11:30pm - Hold the tiara so it doesn't fall in the commode - Spaceship Earth Bathrooms, Future World, Epcot


----------



## AnneR

Do you think you will make the Spaceship Earth bathrooms - isn't there one by MouseGears?


----------



## Minnie Lor

scarlett873 said:


> Thanks!
> 
> When I scheduled my phone interview yesterday, she said that they would want to talk about my experience and background and she encouraged me to peruse their website to familiarize myself with their products and services before the interview. I've been doing that already, but just really browsing and not so much learning...
> 
> I have not said the company name as I prefer not to. But it is for an investment company...one of the big ones...



Ohhhh, I thought this was for the Disney mom's panel. ::slaps forehead:::


----------



## jeanigor

AnneR said:


> Do you think you will make the Spaceship Earth bathrooms - isn't there one by MouseGears?



Even in the worst of times, I usually can get a fair distance before I loose it


----------



## jeanigor

First the bathroom habits of rodents. Now nausea talk. How classy are we???


----------



## Minnie Lor

DVCsince02 said:


> Mmmmmmmmmmmm, stale peeps are tasty!



When I was in college we used to blow them up in the microwave.


----------



## AnneR

jeanigor said:


> First the bathroom habits of rodents. Now nausea talk. How classy are we???



Well we are keeping this a family board - typical topics for those with children.


----------



## scarlett873

jeanigor said:


> I wonder if that should be put on the activity grid?
> 
> Friday, Dec. 11, 2009 5:30pm - Drink Around the World - Canada Pavilion, World Showcase,  Epcot
> 
> Friday, Dec. 11, 2009 11:15pm - Mission:Space Challenge - Mission Space, Future World, Epcot
> 
> Friday, Dec. 11, 2009 11:30pm - Hold the tiara so it doesn't fall in the commode - Spaceship Earth Bathrooms, Future World, Epcot


I'll hold your tiara if you hold my hair back while I am, uh, ralphing after the first Mission Space ride. Hey...when is that, btw? I don't think I'll do it post-DATW, but I'm game for pre-DATW...


----------



## jeanigor

Minnie Lor said:


> When I was in college we used to blow them up in the microwave.



I think I have a membership card for PETMA (People for the Ethical Treatment of Marshmallow-y Animals); but, I like you so I won't blow the whistle.


----------



## AnneR

scarlett873 said:


> I'll hold your tiara if you hold my hair back while I am, uh, ralphing after the first Mission Space ride. Hey...when is that, btw? I don't think I'll do it post-DATW, but I'm game for pre-DATW...



Pre-DATW 5:00 Journey to Imagination we would need to do Pre-Mission Space before that unless you are doing tequila in Mexico at 4:10.


----------



## LMO429

I just changed my dining reservation for the saturday of tsm to 8:10pm at 50s prime time

I was under the impression you couldnt make dining reservation past the closing time of the park (which is 8pm on 12/12) but I was able to make dinner reservations later which I think solves the potential problem of having to now wait around until 9pm for the tsm event to start.

could you always book dining reservation past the parks closing time?   I was just under the impression you couldn't but I guess its not the case.


----------



## scarlett873

AnneR said:


> Pre-DATW 5:00 Journey to Imagination we would need to do Pre-Mission Space before that unless you are doing tequila in Mexico at 4:10.



OMG...I certainly hope that I am employed before this...I'm gonna go broke just for pre-DATW!


----------



## AnneR

Pixie dust coming your way Brandie.

I hope your interview goes well.


----------



## jeanigor

scarlett873 said:


> I'll hold your tiara if you hold my hair back while I am, uh, ralphing after the first Mission Space ride. Hey...when is that, btw? I don't think I'll do it post-DATW, but I'm game for pre-DATW...





AnneR said:


> Pre-DATW 5:00 Journey to Imagination we would need to do Pre-Mission Space before that unless you are doing tequila in Mexico at 4:10.



5:30 - DATW
5ish - Imagination w/ Kathy & her Peeps
4:30ish - Pre-DATW, DAF (Drink Around France)
4:10ish - Tequila from The Ditch
3:45 - Pre-DATW Mission: Space???


----------



## AnneR

jeanigor said:


> 5:30 - DATW
> 5ish - Imagination w/ Kathy & her Peeps
> 4:30ish - Pre-DATW, DAF (Drink Around France)
> 4:10ish - Tequila from The Ditch
> 3:45 - Pre-DATW Mission: Space???



This will work... course is there going to be a Disney Institute in the works.


----------



## jeanigor

AnneR said:


> This will work... course is there going to be a Disney Institute in the works.



I was pretty sure that Kevin or John said on a podcast a while back that the Disney Institute stuff just wasn't coming together.

They might have alluded to something else, but I am pretty sure it isn't DI.


----------



## scarlett873

jeanigor said:


> 5:30 - DATW
> 5ish - Imagination w/ Kathy & her Peeps
> 4:30ish - Pre-DATW, DAF (Drink Around France)
> 4:10ish - Tequila from The Ditch
> 3:45 - Pre-DATW Mission: Space???


Holy moly...we're gonna be drunk long before DATW even begins!


----------



## wildfan1473

spaddy said:


> On a different note, I got a 32GB iPhone 3GS today.  Woohoo!!!!



Congrats!  Someday....



scarlett873 said:


> Alrighty...I'm back!
> 
> Gotta do some homework though...and then start preparing for my interview tomorrow! Gotta go through the company's website to familiarize myself with the products and services that they offer...



Good Luck!


----------



## AnneR

I thought John was still trying to get something worked out.

If we kill this thread, we could ask John to give us an update.


----------



## jeanigor

AnneR said:


> I thought John was still trying to get something worked out.
> 
> If we kill this thread, we could ask John to give us an update.



Are you talking about making a run at 250......on a chat night?????


----------



## Minnie Lor

scarlett873 said:


> OMG...I certainly hope that I am employed before this...I'm gonna go broke just for pre-DATW!



Sorry for my earlier "duh" moment. I thought you were applying for the mom's panel.


----------



## AnneR

Nay

That would be insane.

But I think we could kill this thread by the weekend.

You and I alone have the thread at 120


----------



## Minnie Lor

jeanigor said:


> I think I have a membership card for PETMA (People for the Ethical Treatment of Marshmallow-y Animals); but, I like you so I won't blow the whistle.



Aww thanks. Then I won't tell you about the wars we had with stuffing them in door cracks.


----------



## scarlett873

jeanigor said:


> Are you talking about making a run at 250......on a chat night?????


----------



## scarlett873

Minnie Lor said:


> Aww thanks. Then I won't tell you about the wars we had with stuffing them in door cracks.


----------



## scarlett873

Minnie Lor said:


> Sorry for my earlier "duh" moment. I thought you were applying for the mom's panel.



No worries! I thought that's what you may have been thinking...lol

This is for an honest to goodness JOB...that actually pays money...that I am going to really need for this trip...


----------



## AnneR

But did you eat your peeps?


----------



## Minnie Lor

AnneR said:


> But did you eat your peeps?



After squishing them in the door or blowing them up in the microwave..... What kind of girl do you take me for?


----------



## AnneR

LOL

Wasn't sure if you had to play with and kill your food first before you could eat it.


----------



## Minnie Lor

Ok, I'm off to do some more chores before chat tonight. At least for a bit. Check back later.


----------



## AnneR

See ya in chat.  I am listening to the podcast and playing on FB.


----------



## tlcoke

jeanigor said:


> Are you talking about making a run at 250......on a chat night?????





AnneR said:


> Nay
> 
> That would be insane.
> 
> But I think we could kill this thread by the weekend.
> 
> You and I alone have the thread at 120



I am game for seeing if we can close down the thread by the weekend on another night this week, barring ATT doesn't mess up my internet connection tomorrow when my home phone is disconnected.  I am going to Cell phone only.  They have told me to expect it to go down for a little while during the day tomorrow or technically after midnight tonight. So if I don't make it to Chat, I got home and found they started early.


----------



## AnneR

> I am going to Cell phone only.



I know many people who have gone cell phone only.  Unfortunately it is not an option for us.  We have not found anyone who can provide reliable service in our house.

The cell towers are at the top of the mountain, our house at the base.  Signals often jump over our house.  We have to walk out to the end of the driveway to have a conversation.


----------



## spaddy

scarlett873 said:


> Thanks!
> 
> When I scheduled my phone interview yesterday, she said that they would want to talk about my experience and background and she encouraged me to peruse their website to familiarize myself with their products and services before the interview. I've been doing that already, but just really browsing and not so much learning...
> 
> I have not said the company name as I prefer not to. But it is for an investment company...one of the big ones...



I was confused.  I thought I missed something.  Good luck tomorrow.



DVCsince02 said:


> Mmmmmmmmmmmm, stale peeps are tasty!



I always open the Peeps immediately so they can get stale.



LMO429 said:


> I just changed my dining reservation for the saturday of tsm to 8:10pm at 50s prime time
> 
> I was under the impression you couldnt make dining reservation past the closing time of the park (which is 8pm on 12/12) but I was able to make dinner reservations later which I think solves the potential problem of having to now wait around until 9pm for the tsm event to start.
> 
> could you always book dining reservation past the parks closing time?   I was just under the impression you couldn't but I guess its not the case.



I did not know they would let you book pass closing time of the parks.  It seems a little odd, but it sounds like a good game plan for that night.


----------



## scarlett873

AnneR said:


> I know many people who have gone cell phone only.  Unfortunately it is not an option for us.  We have not found anyone who can provide reliable service in our house.
> 
> The cell towers are at the top of the mountain, our house at the base.  Signals often jump over our house.  We have to walk out to the end of the driveway to have a conversation.


We've been cell phone only for quite awhile now! AT&T seems to do alright in our immediate area so far...


----------



## AnneR

Yea we have great service everywhere but our house


----------



## tlcoke

jeanigor said:


> 5:30 - DATW
> 5ish - Imagination w/ Kathy & her Peeps
> 4:30ish - Pre-DATW, DAF (Drink Around France)
> 4:10ish - Tequila from The Ditch
> 3:45 - Pre-DATW Mission: Space???





scarlett873 said:


> Holy moly...we're gonna be drunk long before DATW even begins!



I am a designated chaperone (like a designated driver but on foot).  I'll keep you all pointed in the right direction.


----------



## tlcoke

LMO429 said:


> I just changed my dining reservation for the saturday of tsm to 8:10pm at 50s prime time
> 
> I was under the impression you couldnt make dining reservation past the closing time of the park (which is 8pm on 12/12) but I was able to make dinner reservations later which I think solves the potential problem of having to now wait around until 9pm for the tsm event to start.
> 
> could you always book dining reservation past the parks closing time?   I was just under the impression you couldn't but I guess its not the case.



I know the shops  stay open for a little while after the official closing time as do some of the restaurants.  Last year I was able to get a Turkey leg after Fantasmic and it was after the parks official closing and then I browsed in some of the shops as I made my way to the front of the park.


----------



## AnneR

My plan right now is to do tea with Kim and all in the afternoon so that I will have plenty of room for carnival food.


----------



## kathrna

firsttimemom said:


> And  we're already cranking out 40+ pages a day. By November my house will be a shambles and we'll be eating cereal for dinner each night.



That's already happening here!


----------



## chirurgeon

Madi100 said:


> Someone PLEASE shoot me!  I can not say no to save my life.  I've been on the board of a local women's group for 4 years.  I've done community service, planned luncheons, been the president of the group, and last year I was the advisor.  This is my first year not being on the board.  Oh wait, WAS.  I just agreed to be help them out again.  Not something easy like secretary or newsletter.  No.  I'm going to be planning the luncheons again.  Of all the jobs on the board, I have the hardest, most time consuming job.  WHY CAN'T I SAY NO?



Nicole, I say the same thing about my sister.  She can never say no about stuff at her church.  Sunday School, Deacon, you name it, she's done it.

Kim


----------



## AnneR

kathrna said:


> That's already happening here!



Fend for yourself night -another name for leftovers.  Not so much because of the boards but because the girls both have activities tonight and had to be at designated locations by 6:00. Doesn't make sense to plan a big meal on a night like this.


----------



## tlcoke

Madi100 said:


> Someone PLEASE shoot me!  I can not say no to save my life.  I've been on the board of a local women's group for 4 years.  I've done community service, planned luncheons, been the president of the group, and last year I was the advisor.  This is my first year not being on the board.  Oh wait, WAS.  I just agreed to be help them out again.  Not something easy like secretary or newsletter.  No.  I'm going to be planning the luncheons again.  Of all the jobs on the board, I have the hardest, most time consuming job.  WHY CAN'T I SAY NO?



I had to finally start saying No.  I was being worked to death (80+ hours a week) and then other things at church.  I have certain things I still do, but I finally said I can't do it all.


----------



## kathrna

Minnie Lor said:


> Be careful about where to put the fence. We are in a minor battle with our new neighbor. We put in a wood fence on our side of an exsting wire fence at least 12 years ago.  12 years ago. The new guy had the property surveyed and it turns out that our fence doesn't follow the property line. It's scewed a bit annd so part of it's on his property. He says we have to move it. Nope. I researched adverse possession and codes in the state of Missouri. Since we've had that tiny bit of property for over ten years it's legally ours. Crazy but true. It's a small pie shape 20' long by 3' on it's largest side.
> 
> Just an FYI.



Thaaaat's why you were doing all that legal stuff.  I was wondering, but you didn't elaborate, so I didn't ask.


----------



## kathrna

jeanigor said:


> First the bathroom habits of rodents. Now nausea talk. How classy are we???






Minnie Lor said:


> When I was in college we used to blow them up in the microwave.



Todd said something about rodents then you said this ( I didn't see that you referenced the peeps)  I thought eEEEEeeeeewwwwww!  I thought you meant you used to blow up rodents in microwaves.


----------



## AnneR

kathrna said:


> Todd said something about rodents then you said this ( I didn't see that you referenced the peeps)  I thought eEEEEeeeeewwwwww!  I thought you meant you used to blow up rodents in microwaves.





We can be silly but not quite that bad.


----------



## kathrna

AnneR said:


> I thought John was still trying to get something worked out.
> 
> If we kill this thread, we could ask John to give us an update.



That seems to be the only time he stops in.  Hmmmmmm....... he's avoiding us.


----------



## AnneR

kathrna said:


> That seems to be the only time he stops in.  Hmmmmmm....... he's avoiding us.



Yes he is.

Oh John...


----------



## kathrna

Anne, do you like Mary-Land?  I so enjoyed our time in No. Va.  I'd go back in a heartbeat.  No chance of that though.  We could get back to Florida as early as 2011.  That's exciting!  And even closer to the mouse than last time.  For now I have to settle for eight hours from the Mouse.


----------



## AnneR

I've been in Mary - land most of my life (spent about 5 years in western PA).  I am about an hour from Baltimore and DC so I don't have all the amenities that you probably had in No. VA.  

My biggest issue is that I don't like being cold and we do get winters here.  Moving closer to WDW is on my long range plan.


----------



## wildfan1473

kathrna said:


> Todd said something about rodents then you said this ( I didn't see that you referenced the peeps)  I thought eEEEEeeeeewwwwww!  I thought you meant you used to blow up rodents in microwaves.


----------



## Donald is #1

Wow there have been soooo many posts in the last 2 days!    I can't imagine what it will be like when it gets closer to December!  A thread a day?


----------



## tiggerbell

Donald is #1 said:


> A thread a day?


 

WHY are you giving them ideas?????


----------



## Donald is #1

tiggerbell said:


> WHY are you giving them ideas?????



  You're right!  I probably created a monster.  Will I ever learn?


----------



## sshaw10060

DVCsince02 said:


> Whew, just finished reading everthing from last night.  For the record, that was not an official posting war, as it was not declared as such.
> 
> I am tired but hope to make it to chat tonight.
> 
> Brandie - Look up deposit banking regulations too.  Compliance is tested annually.
> 
> Ethan's 2nd day of preschool went well.  Then I took Evan to the dentist with me for my cleaning.  He cried the whole time, UGH!
> 
> Oh well, gotta make dinner.  See ya'll later.



Does that make it more like a border skirmish?


----------



## AnneR

I think a thread a day is beyond even us chatty ones.


----------



## firsttimemom

AnneR said:


> Fend for yourself night -another name for leftovers.  Not so much because of the boards but because the girls both have activities tonight and had to be at designated locations by 6:00. Doesn't make sense to plan a big meal on a night like this.



I hear ya! Btwn practices, games, cubscouts, DH's business trips, (oh, and CCD is starting this week) I haven't been doing much in he way of cooking.


----------



## kathrna

AnneR said:


> I've been in Mary - land most of my life (spent about 5 years in western PA).  I am about an hour from Baltimore and DC so I don't have all the amenities that you probably had in No. VA.
> 
> My biggest issue is that I don't like being cold and we do get winters here.  Moving closer to WDW is on my long range plan.



I don't like cold either.  We were in So.FL for the last three years.  Divine I say, divine!  I am so sold on the "wintering in Florida" thing.  I want to spend my summers in non-humid California and my winters in glorious, "cook my Thanksgiving dinner in a tank top" Florida!  

But for now I'm stuck w/NC.  I don't remember it getting as cold as No.VA, but it will be a change from what I'm used to.  My kids have no winter clothes.  I will have to buy some.  Gee, shopping, too bad!


----------



## AnneR

Shopping is a regular activity in my house with a house full of girls.  I hear something is needed every week.


----------



## jeanigor

kathrna said:


> Anne, do you like Mary-Land?  I so enjoyed our time in No. Va.  I'd go back in a heartbeat.  No chance of that though.  We could get back to Florida as early as 2011.  That's exciting!  And even closer to the mouse than last time.  For now I have to settle for eight hours from the Mouse.



Eight hours is better than 21.



AnneR said:


> I think a thread a day is beyond even us chatty ones.



Speak for yourself. I am being reserved...


----------



## AnneR

Reserved


----------



## tlcoke

I just signed out of chat and thought I would pop in here and say Goodnight Everyone!!


----------



## TXYankee

Good evening!


----------



## AnneR

Night Tracey


----------



## jeanigor

I don't dare sign into chat right now. I am shivering so much I would be typing gibberish. I did break down and turn the heat on last night. DP too a picture of me, to spite my thriftiness.


----------



## AnneR

We missed you Todd.


----------



## jeanigor

tlcoke said:


> I just signed out of chat and thought I would pop in here and say Goodnight Everyone!!



Good luck with the transition tomorrow. And I hope you have to work fewer hours, too.


----------



## WDWtraveler27

hi everyone


----------



## AnneR

Hi Luis Enrique!


----------



## jeanigor

AnneR said:


> We missed you Todd.



DP decided that we are instituting 'Comedy Wednesday' as a family night.

This doesn't work with my schedule. First, I will never be able to watch Glee. I've never watched it, but it looks funny. And second, it would keep me from chat.

My option for now is to put a TV in the office. Add a microwave, fridge and commode and it would be possible to stay shored up in here for days.

We don't have Tivo (I know, we're the Flintstones....) so I can't record anything for later. Small steps.


----------



## AnneR

No Tivo here either.  I have been lucky the last couple of nights to have the computer.  We are down to one in the house because my 12 year old fried the other one.

This has been a very quiet thread tonight.


----------



## jeanigor

WDWtraveler27 said:


> hi everyone



Good Evening, to you as well sir.



AnneR said:


> No Tivo here either.  I have been lucky the last couple of nights to have the computer.  We are down to one in the house because my 12 year old fried the other one.
> 
> This has been a very quiet thread tonight.



Ha-ha my title may be safe soon! It's probably because it's chat night.


----------



## AnneR

Well we came close to making the half way point with this thread and I am oh so close to 500 posts. But I think I am going to call it a night soon.


----------



## WDWtraveler27

jeanigor said:


> Good Evening, to you as well sir.
> 
> 
> 
> Ha-ha my title may be safe soon! It's probably because it's chat night.


well hello sir, how are you this fine evening?


----------



## scarlett873

Hey Todd, check the FOX website...you might be able to watch Glee there. Or try hulu...


----------



## AnneR

WDWtraveler27 said:


> well hello sir, how are you this fine evening?



You gentlemen are quite formal tonight.


----------



## WDWtraveler27

hahahah xD im sleepy


----------



## AnneR

I'm dead tired but watching Top Chef.


----------



## WDWtraveler27

wen i do homework i number things like this:
1)
2
3
4.
5.
when it is hand written the 1 and the ) form a D and then theres 2 and 3 xD i know random


----------



## 3guysandagal

AnneR said:


> You gentlemen are quite formal tonight.



Ah Man! Nobody told me it was Formal Night!


----------



## jeanigor

AnneR said:


> Well we came close to making the half way point with this thread and I am oh so close to 500 posts. But I think I am going to call it a night soon.



You can't say something like that and then leave.......



WDWtraveler27 said:


> well hello sir, how are you this fine evening?



Quite fair, quite fair.



scarlett873 said:


> Hey Todd, check the FOX website...you might be able to watch Glee there. Or try hulu...



I totally forgot about Hulu.....hmmm.....there went my productivity at work....errrrr....uhhhhhh.......I mean I will watch it at home over the weekend...ya that's it...



AnneR said:


> You gentlemen are quite formal tonight.



As is the case with most of the fine men on this thread, gentility comes naturally. (Notable exception would be our resident copy repair man.)


----------



## AnneR

> You can't say something like that and then leave.......



I'm not out yet...

Watching Top Chef, of course it is a repeat so if you want to know who won and who is out just ask.


----------



## Tonya2426

jeanigor said:


> We don't have Tivo (I know, we're the Flintstones....) so I can't record anything for later. Small steps.


 
I record lots of stuff on my computer using Windows Media Center.  (But I love the DVR at my parents house.)



scarlett873 said:


> Hey Todd, check the FOX website...you might be able to watch Glee there. Or try hulu...


 
Glee is on hulu.  I have had to catch a few episode that way.


----------



## 3guysandagal

Hey Todd!
The halfway mark is the next page!!

(I've been studying my math!)


----------



## jeanigor

AnneR said:


> I'm dead tired but watching Top Chef.



DP is in the living room, watching Eastwick. He has the volume up, I am surprised the DISers in Chicago and Indy can't hear it.


----------



## AnneR

Oh Todd...








Check this out...


AnneR  209 
jeanigor  198


----------



## Tonya2426

3guysandagal said:


> (I've been studying my math!)


 
You've been studying math in between trying to figure out ways to do community service and get disney tickets at the same time.    (You're going to give everyone the wrong idea about you.)


----------



## AnneR

Getting hopeful I will make 500 after all


----------



## WDWtraveler27

ok bye fellow DISers im gonna go watch POTC hmmm 1,2, or 3 I cant decide.....


----------



## Tonya2426

jeanigor said:


> DP is in the living room, watching Eastwick. He has the volume up, I am surprised the DISers in Chicago and Indy can't hear it.


 

Oh no!!!  I am missing Eastwick!!!!  Now I will have to watch on abc.com tomorrow


----------



## AnneR

Night Luis Enrique.


----------



## 3guysandagal

Tonya2426 said:


> You've been studying math in between trying to figure out ways to do community service and get disney tickets at the same time.    (You're going to give everyone the wrong idea about you.)





Always trying to improve!


----------



## jeanigor

3guysandagal said:


> Hey Todd!
> The halfway mark is the next page!!
> 
> (I've been studying my math!)



High marks, I'm sure. Or is it because you have recovered from the posting war, skirmish and beer?


----------



## AnneR

3guysandagal said:


> Hey Todd!
> The halfway mark is the next page!!
> 
> (I've been studying my math!)



And now I am one away from my goal tonight.


----------



## AnneR

Woohoo!

Page 125 and 500!

Night all!


----------



## sshaw10060

Life without TIVO is not worth living. I rarely watch live TV.


----------



## jeanigor

AnneR said:


> Oh Todd...
> Check this out...
> AnneR  209
> jeanigor  198



I promise it won't last long.



WDWtraveler27 said:


> ok bye fellow DISers im gonna go watch POTC hmmm 1,2, or 3 I cant decide.....



Make it a marathon. Watch all three. Even if some of it is through your eyelids.


----------



## scarlett873

Tonya2426 said:


> You've been studying math in between trying to figure out ways to do community service and get disney tickets at the same time.    (You're going to give everyone the wrong idea about you.)


I'm not sayin' nothin'...


----------



## 3guysandagal

jeanigor said:


> High marks, I'm sure. Or is it because you have recovered from the posting war, skirmish and beer?



Posting war and skirmish, yes.
Beer, no.
Had a few with the tree guys after work and then chat.
Training for DATW, dontcha know.


----------



## jeanigor

AnneR said:


> Woohoo!
> 
> Page 125 and 500!
> 
> Night all!



Congrats and Good Night.



sshaw10060 said:


> Life without TIVO is not worth living. I rarely watch live TV.



I miss Jeopardy far more than I would like. But DP is insistent that we get a large HD TV and a Blu-Ray player and upgrade our surround sound before Tivo.


----------



## 3guysandagal

scarlett873 said:


> I'm not sayin' nothin'...




Easy there Black Cherry girl.....


----------



## jeanigor

3guysandagal said:


> Posting war and skirmish, yes.
> Beer, no.
> Had a few with the tree guys after work and then chat.
> Training for DATW, dontcha know.



What are you doing with all the old wood??


----------



## 3guysandagal

jeanigor said:


> What are you doing with all the old wood??



Its Manitoba Maple, garbage, they are taking it away.


----------



## jeanigor

3guysandagal said:


> Its Manitoba Maple, garbage, they are taking it away.



Not even good for fire wood?


----------



## Minnie Lor

Who is still up?


----------



## Tonya2426

3guysandagal said:


> Posting war and skirmish, yes.
> Beer, no.
> Had a few with the tree guys after work and then chat.
> Training for DATW, dontcha know.


 
I am waaaayyyyyy behind in my training schedule for DATW.  Guess a trip to F&W is in order.


----------



## 3guysandagal

jeanigor said:


> Not even good for fire wood?




If you had an outside fire it will burn.
But for fireplaces it gums up the chimney.


----------



## scarlett873

3guysandagal said:


> Easy there Black Cherry girl.....


----------



## scarlett873

Heading to bed..."see" ya tomorrow!


----------



## 3guysandagal

Nite B!

Good luck with the interview.


----------



## jeanigor

Minnie Lor said:


> Who is still up?



Me.  



Tonya2426 said:


> I am waaaayyyyyy behind in my training schedule for DATW.  Guess a trip to F&W is in order.



You're gonna go all the way to Orlando to practice carrying the light sabre? Such dedication!!!


----------



## Minnie Lor

Night Brandie! I'm staying up for awhile because my hair is still wet.


----------



## IWISHFORDISNEY

night all see you in the am


----------



## Minnie Lor

IWISHFORDISNEY said:


> night all see you in the am



Night!


----------



## jeanigor

3guysandagal said:


> If you had an outside fire it will burn.
> But for fireplaces it gums up the chimney.



I kinda wish I had any type of fireplace right about now. These 40° nights are getting  old real quick. Yippie winter is coming.



scarlett873 said:


> Heading to bed..."see" ya tomorrow!



Sweet dreams!!!


----------



## Minnie Lor

jeanigor said:


> I kinda wish I had any type of fireplace right about now. These 40° nights are getting  old real quick. Yippie winter is coming.



I do love my fireplace but hate the mess. The tracking in wood chips, etc. I usually vac every day when it's fireplace season. Gas logs would eliminate that but I love a wood burning fireplace. We haven't started one this year but it's been cold enough for one. We burned quite a bit of wood last winter.


----------



## Tonya2426

jeanigor said:


> You're gonna go all the way to Orlando to practice carrying the light sabre? Such dedication!!!


 
What can I say . . . I take my responsibilites seriously.


----------



## jeanigor

Tonya2426 said:


> What can I say . . . I take my responsibilites seriously.



Big Kudos for that too!!!


----------



## jeanigor

I think I am getting old. I am beginning to fall asleep sitting at the computer. Kinda like my grandma's boyfriend nods off during a baseball game. Perhaps I should go hit the sheets. (Yes I know Anne has 6 more posts than me.)


----------



## Tonya2426

jeanigor said:


> I think I am getting old. I am beginning to fall asleep sitting at the computer. Kinda like my grandma's boyfriend nods off during a baseball game. Perhaps I should go hit the sheets. (Yes I know Anne has 6 more posts than me.)


 
Good night my dear Todd


----------



## WDWtraveler27

1) AnneR  214 
2 jeanigor  208 
3 DVCsince02  133 
4. Minnie Lor  114 
5. scarlett873  113 
6. 3guysandagal  87 
7. halliesmommy01  80 
8. tlcoke  80 
9. IWISHFORDISNEY  71 
10. shellyminnie  64 
11. TSWJan78  58 
12. firsttimemom  51 
13. katscradle  51 
14. cocowum  44 
15. wildfan1473  39 
16. kathrna  38 
17. kimisabella  32 
18. Launchpad11B  31 
19. tiggerbell  25 
20. sshaw10060  25 
21. dpuck1998  24 
22. TheBeadPirate  23 
D23. WDWtraveler27  23


----------



## jeanigor

WDWtraveler27 said:


> 1) AnneR  214
> 2 jeanigor  208
> 3 DVCsince02  133
> 4. Minnie Lor  114
> 5. scarlett873  113
> 6. 3guysandagal  87
> 7. halliesmommy01  80
> 8. tlcoke  80
> 9. IWISHFORDISNEY  71
> 10. shellyminnie  64
> 11. TSWJan78  58
> 12. firsttimemom  51
> 13. katscradle  51
> 14. cocowum  44
> 15. wildfan1473  39
> 16. kathrna  38
> 17. kimisabella  32
> 18. Launchpad11B  31
> 19. tiggerbell  25
> 20. sshaw10060  25
> 21. dpuck1998  24
> 22. TheBeadPirate  23
> *D23*. WDWtraveler27  *23*



Very nice. But I thought you were watching Cap't Jack save the Pearl?


----------



## jeanigor

Despite last minute rallying, the government of the Great State of Michigan has shut itself down. October 1 is the beginning of our fiscal year and no budget compromise was reached today, so the Governor shut us down. Hope nobody needs their plates/license renewed tomorrow.

In other news.....the temps are going down to the 20's tonight.

Tell me why I still live in Michigan???


----------



## WDWtraveler27

jeanigor said:


> Very nice. But I thought you were watching Cap't Jack save the Pearl?


xD now i am. We have wi-fi in our house so im using my itouch...... Im watching POTC3 and i understand wat im watching but it doesnt make any sense


----------



## AnneR

jeanigor said:


> Despite last minute rallying, the government of the Great State of Michigan has shut itself down. October 1 is the beginning of our fiscal year and no budget compromise was reached today, so the Governor shut us down. Hope nobody needs their plates/license renewed tomorrow.
> 
> In other news.....the temps are going down to the 20's tonight.
> 
> Tell me why I still live in Michigan???



Getting ready for another round of budget cuts - mental health has all ready seen a 17% cut in funds this year.  High taxes - at least that's what they tell me.

Temps down to the 50's last night.

Good morning Todd!  You can move to Maryland.


----------



## AnneR

Good Morning all!

It's mornings like this that makes me glad that my house has baseboard heat.  I can turn heat on only where I need it - where I am.

But it looks like it is going to get back up to the 70's for the weekend.  I hope an Indian Summer is on the way.

Hope everyone has a great day.  It's Friday for me this week.


----------



## tlcoke

Good Morning Everyone!! It is a chilly 48 degrees here this morning.  I am now back at work after an extremely long day yesterday.  Have a good day!!!


----------



## tlcoke

jeanigor said:


> Yippie winter is coming.



Bite your tongue!! 
I am not ready for Winter.  I would be very happy if it stayed 80 degrees year round.  Maybe I should move further south.


----------



## jeanigor

tlcoke said:


> *Bite your tongue!! *
> I am not ready for Winter.  I would be very happy if it stayed 80 degrees year round.  Maybe I should move further south.



Oww. That hurts!!

Woke up and took the dogs out in a lovely 30°F.  Not fun. Can I have summer back please?


----------



## safetymom

Would you like me to ship you some of our heat.


----------



## AnneR

safetymom said:


> Would you like me to ship you some of our heat.





I'll take just a little, leaving some for Todd.  Had to put real socks and shoes on yesterday and today.  I miss my sandals all ready.

Course I can't complain, 50's are nothing compared to the 30's in the morning.  Bundle Up Todd.


----------



## tlcoke

safetymom said:


> Would you like me to ship you some of our heat.



Yes Please!!!!  ​
Actually I am escaping and coming down there in two weeks.


----------



## georgemoe

3guysandagal said:


> Its Manitoba Maple, garbage, they are taking it away.



That's a lot of hockey sticks. 
I would be taking it up to the cottage for an outside fire pit. 

Good morning everyone.


----------



## tlcoke

tlcoke said:


> Bite your tongue!!
> I am not ready for Winter.  I would be very happy if it stayed 80 degrees year round.  Maybe I should move further south.





jeanigor said:


> Oww. That hurts!!


----------



## jeanigor

georgemoe said:


> That's a lot of hockey sticks.
> I would be taking it up to the cottage for an outside fire pit.
> 
> Good morning everyone.



That's what I was thinking, if not for a fireplace, maybe a big bonfire. Or open fire cooking pit. Wow. Hungry at 8am. This is gonna be a long day.


----------



## wildfan1473

Good rainy morning!  

It was a cold and wet 48 degrees on the way to the bus stop.  The dog keeps wimpering to go out, but when I open the door he just looks at me like I'm nuts.  So then he goes to a different door, hoping it's not raining there too.  He was quite disappointed to see it was.


----------



## AnneR

> Good rainy morning!



Good Morning Jennifer

You and Todd make me feel very wimpy.  We have sunshine today, no rain and my temperatures are certainly higher than yours.

But here I am sitting at my desk pondering if my ice cold fingers can take it anymore or should I turn on my space heater.  Old buildings are full of character but good insulation is not a quality they possess


----------



## jeanigor

AnneR said:


> Good Morning Jennifer
> 
> You and Todd make me feel very wimpy.  We have sunshine today, no rain and my temperatures are certainly higher than yours.
> 
> But here I am sitting at my desk pondering if my ice cold fingers can take it anymore or should I turn on my space heater.  Old buildings are full of character but good insulation is not a quality they possess



The weather forecasters are predicting sunny and 67° by late this afternoon. The sun is trying to peak out. We can hope.


----------



## AnneR

jeanigor said:


> The weather forecasters are predicting sunny and 67° by late this afternoon. The sun is trying to peak out. We can hope.



That's about what we are expecting 

Space heater is on.  Can't work when my hands are too cold.


----------



## wildfan1473

Tonya2426 said:


> I record lots of stuff on my computer using Windows Media Center.  (But I love the DVR at my parents house.)


 
How do you do that?  We don't have a tivo or dvr 



AnneR said:


> Good Morning Jennifer
> 
> You and Todd make me feel very wimpy.  We have sunshine today, no rain and my temperatures are certainly higher than yours.
> 
> But here I am sitting at my desk pondering if my ice cold fingers can take it anymore or should I turn on my space heater.  Old buildings are full of character but good insulation is not a quality they possess



Turn on the space heater, you have my permission 



jeanigor said:


> The weather forecasters are predicting sunny and 67° by late this afternoon. The sun is trying to peak out. We can hope.



No sun or 60's here today, it's rain for the next 2-3 days with a high of 56 today.  The kids have their Marathon for Non-Public Education tomorrow, they are supposed to walk outside, B's class for a mile and J's class for 2 miles.  Don't know how we're going to pull that one off.


----------



## AnneR

> No sun or 60's here today, it's rain for the next 2-3 days with a high of 56 today. The kids have their Marathon for Non-Public Education tomorrow, they are supposed to walk outside, B's class for a mile and J's class for 2 miles. Don't know how we're going to pull that one off.



Could they at least move the walk indoors - like at a mall?


----------



## kimisabella

Morning all - for those of you in chat last night, I will post the recipe for the pumpkin cheesecake, I know a few of you wanted it - anyone else can disregard this post 


Pumpkin Walnut Cheesecake



1 cup crushed graham crackers

1 cup sugar

3/4 cup brown sugar

6 tbsp butter, melted

4 packages 8oz cream cheese, softened

5 eggs

16 oz pumpkin (pure pumkin, not pumpkin pie filling)

1 3/4 tsp pumpkin pie spice

1/4 cup heavy cream



Topping

6 tbsp butter, softened

1 cup brown sugar

1 cup walnuts, coarsely chopped



Blend graham crackers, 1/4 cup sugar and the 6 tablesppons melted butter.  Press firmly over bottom and sides of a buttered 9 inch springform pan.  Chill.  Beat cream cheese until smooth.  Add the 3/4 cup sugar and 3/4 cup brown sugar, beating until well mixed.  Beat in the eggs, one at a time, until mixture is light and fluffy.  Beat in the pumpkin pie spice and heavy cream.  Mix in pumpkin.  Pour into pan.  Bake in the oven (325) for one hour, 35 minutes, remove pie from the oven.  Spread the topping over it and return to the oven for 10 minutes.  Remove from oven and cool on a wire rack.  Refrigerate for several hours or  overnight.

**Warning, this cheesecake is HUGE and you need a larger springform pan to fit it all in.  I make this in my food processor and the ingredient barely fit into it.  Enjoy**


----------



## jeanigor

kimisabella said:


> Morning all - for those of you in chat last night, I will post the recipe for the pumpkin cheesecake, I know a few of you wanted it - anyone else can disregard this post



You expect us to disregard a post about food??? Have you hit your head?


----------



## shellyminnie

Morning. I woke up with a headache this morning. Sounds like a good today to curl up and watch TV all day!!


----------



## AnneR

Thanks Andrea

Have all ready printed it.  I think I have 3 different sizes of springform pans so I hope I can make it fit

I am shopping tonight...


----------



## kimisabella

jeanigor said:


> You expect us to disregard a post about food??? Have you hit your head?



Well, I just figured the non-bakers wouldn't be interested


----------



## jeanigor

shellyminnie said:


> Morning. I woke up with a headache this morning. Sounds like a good today to curl up and watch TV all day!!



Lucky.





*But seriously, feel better.*


----------



## scarlett873

jeanigor said:


> Despite last minute rallying, the government of the Great State of Michigan has shut itself down. October 1 is the beginning of our fiscal year and no budget compromise was reached today, so the Governor shut us down. Hope nobody needs their plates/license renewed tomorrow.
> 
> In other news.....the temps are going down to the 20's tonight.
> 
> Tell me why I still live in Michigan???


Because we all aren't independently wealthy enough (HA!) to move to Florida and sustain our DIS town...


----------



## AnneR

What time is your interview Brandie?


----------



## jeanigor

scarlett873 said:


> Because we all aren't independently wealthy enough (HA!) to move to Florida and sustain our DIS town...



Oh yeah. I forgot about that......come on Powerball!!!


----------



## AnneR

Mega Millions is mine Todd!!

Have a great day everyone.  My first meeting of the morning beckons.  I will see ya'll this afternoon.


----------



## wildfan1473

AnneR said:


> Could they at least move the walk indoors - like at a mall?



Closest mall is 30 miles away 

We do have 2 large liberal arts colleges in town, I guess they are considering letting us "commoners" use their track, but there is some debate as to whether they will allow us to bring water bottles for the kids.  The upper grades are walking 5 miles.  They need to have access to water.

Thanks for that recipe Andrea, it looks amazing! 

Waking up with a headache is not fun.  Feel better soon Shelly. 

Good luck today Brandie!


----------



## scarlett873

AnneR said:


> What time is your interview Brandie?


10am EST...


Breathe, Brandie, Breathe...I hate being nervous! I know it will all be okay, but I am such a nervous person! Smile on my face...confidence that I can do it...am I convincing you guys yet? 


I just hate interviews...


----------



## ADP

Good Morning Everyone!  

I've only got one thing to say!!!


----------



## dpuck1998

ADP said:


> Good Morning Everyone!
> 
> I've only got one thing to say!!!


----------



## scarlett873

ADP said:


> Good Morning Everyone!
> 
> I've only got one thing to say!!!


~snort~ That's funny...


----------



## georgemoe

kimisabella said:


> Morning all - for those of you in chat last night, I will post the recipe for the pumpkin cheesecake, I know a few of you wanted it - anyone else can disregard this post
> 
> 
> *Pumpkin Walnut Cheesecake *



You kidding?  My Nana would kill me if I ignored a good dessert recipe. 

This looks awesome Andrea. Thanks. I'll definately give this a go for moms Thanksgiving table this year.


----------



## jeanigor

scarlett873 said:


> 10am EST...
> Breathe, Brandie, Breathe...I hate being nervous! I know it will all be okay, but I am such a nervous person! Smile on my face...confidence that I can do it...am I convincing you guys yet?
> I just hate interviews...



You will do great. Keep smiling.



ADP said:


> Good Morning Everyone!
> 
> I've only got one thing to say!!!



Morning!


----------



## shellyminnie

ADP said:


> Good Morning Everyone!
> 
> I've only got one thing to say!!!


----------



## ADP

dpuck1998 said:


>


You liked that, eh.  



scarlett873 said:


> ~snort~ That's funny...


Good luck with the interview B.  







jeanigor said:


> Morning!





shellyminnie said:


>


----------



## jeanigor

!0 weeks from about now, I should be somewhere wondering around Midway, looking for a bite to eat with my Vice Queen before we jump on a plane to MCO.


----------



## kimisabella

AnneR said:


> Thanks Andrea
> 
> Have all ready printed it.  I think I have 3 different sizes of springform pans so I hope I can make it fit
> 
> I am shopping tonight...



No problem - enjoy!


----------



## jeanigor

And thanks to Annette's facebook for the reminder....

Happy 38th Birthday Walt Disney World!!


----------



## kimisabella

wildfan1473 said:


> Thanks for that recipe Andrea, it looks amazing!


No problem Jennifer, I love to bake and share recipes!



georgemoe said:


> You kidding?  My Nana would kill me if I ignored a good dessert recipe.
> 
> This looks awesome Andrea. Thanks. I'll definately give this a go for moms Thanksgiving table this year.




What's better than a man who bakes??????


----------



## firsttimemom

AnneR said:


> Thanks Andrea
> 
> Have all ready printed it.  I think I have 3 different sizes of springform pans so I hope I can make it fit
> 
> I am shopping tonight...



Good luck finding canned pumpkin. I needed some for a soup recipe and I think I checked every store in a 30 mile radius of Annapolis. Someone said there's a shortage due to heavy rains where they source the pumpkins.


----------



## jeanigor

kimisabella said:


> What's better than a man who bakes??????



A man who bakes, cleans up afterward & puts the toilet seat down?

(I think George is a ringer for all three...)


----------



## katscradle

jeanigor said:


> I kinda wish I had any type of fireplace right about now. These 40° nights are getting  old real quick. Yippie winter is coming.
> 
> 
> 
> Sweet dreams!!!



The only thing good about winter coming is DAP!
Then I get the extra special treat of ABD just as winter in coming to an end.


----------



## kimisabella

jeanigor said:


> A man who bakes, cleans up afterward & puts the toilet seat down?
> 
> (I think George is a ringer for all three...)



true, true, lol...but you are quite the Betty Crocker yourself, I'm sure you fit that description as well


----------



## katscradle

jeanigor said:


> Despite last minute rallying, the government of the Great State of Michigan has shut itself down. October 1 is the beginning of our fiscal year and no budget compromise was reached today, so the Governor shut us down. Hope nobody needs their plates/license renewed tomorrow.
> 
> In other news.....the temps are going down to the 20's tonight.
> 
> Tell me why I still live in Michigan???



I don't know why you are still in Michigan.
You have a choice here, we don't.


----------



## fakereadhed

firsttimemom said:


> Good luck finding canned pumpkin. I needed some for a soup recipe and I think I checked every store in a 30 mile radius of Annapolis. Someone said there's a shortage due to heavy rains where they source the pumpkins.



That's why I can't find it! I thought it was just a run on canned pumpkin from WW members like me trying to make 3 pt. cupcakes.


----------



## katscradle

safetymom said:


> Would you like me to ship you some of our heat.




Yes please!
Good morning everyone!


----------



## katscradle

georgemoe said:


> That's a lot of hockey sticks.
> I would be taking it up to the cottage for an outside fire pit.
> 
> Good morning everyone.




There is already too much up there...
Let the tree guy deal with it.
However I did tell our neighbors that have outside fire pits that they could take it.


----------



## jeanigor

kimisabella said:


> true, true, lol...but you are quite the Betty Crocker yourself, I'm sure you fit that description as well



But I hate the clean up part...unless its brownie batter or cookie dough...then I don't mind quite so much.


----------



## katscradle

jeanigor said:


> Oh yeah. I forgot about that......come on Powerball!!!




Our lotteries don't get as big as your powerball does.
Ours can be anywhere from 1 million - 45 million.
If you win you get it in one lump sum.
It is all tax free, but you do have to pay tax on the interest you earn on that money. 
I really need to win the lottery. 
Big bucks no whammies!
Does anyone remember what show that was from?


----------



## katscradle

scarlett873 said:


> 10am EST...
> 
> 
> Breathe, Brandie, Breathe...I hate being nervous! I know it will all be okay, but I am such a nervous person! Smile on my face...confidence that I can do it...am I convincing you guys yet?
> 
> 
> I just hate interviews...




Go dazzle them as we all know you can.
You will do great!


----------



## jeanigor

katscradle said:


> Our lotteries don't get as big as your powerball does.
> Ours can be anywhere from 1 million - 45 million.
> If you win you get it in one lump sum.
> It is all tax free, but you do have to pay tax on the interest you earn on that money.
> I really need to win the lottery.
> Big bucks no whammies!
> Does anyone remember what show that was from?



One of my favorites to watch during summer break!!! Press Your Luck!!!


----------



## shellyminnie

katscradle said:


> Big bucks no whammies!
> Does anyone remember what show that was from?



Press Your Luck!! I used to love watching that show!!


----------



## katscradle

I loved it and used to watch.
Too bad it went the way of the wind.


----------



## dpuck1998

jeanigor said:


> One of my favorites to watch during summer break!!! Press Your Luck!!!



Big bucks....no whammys!  STOP!


There was a cool show about a guy who figured out the pattern and won a ton of cash on that show.


----------



## ADP

jeanigor said:


> One of my favorites to watch during summer break!!! Press Your Luck!!!


Oh Man!  I loved that game show.  I wasn't too crazy about the 2000 version of the show, but the 1980s version was one of my faves!  

*Big Bucks!  No Whammies!!!  STOP!!!!!!!  *


----------



## ADP

dpuck1998 said:


> Big bucks....no whammys!  STOP!





ADP said:


> *Big Bucks!  No Whammies!!!  STOP!!!!!!!  *


We're thinking too much alike.


----------



## shellyminnie

I think they still show it on the Game Show Network!!


----------



## scarlett873

jeanigor said:


> !0 weeks from about now, I should be somewhere wondering around Midway, looking for a bite to eat with my Vice Queen before we jump on a plane to MCO.


10 weeks from now, I hope to be working and preparing for my time off for DAP!!


----------



## scarlett873

katscradle said:


> Go dazzle them as we all know you can.
> You will do great!


Tee hee...she said dazzle...


----------



## IWISHFORDISNEY

shellyminnie said:


> I think they still show it on the Game Show Network!!



Love game show network.   Remember Match Game.   Loved that show.


----------



## Minnie Lor

Good morning everyone! You all are quite chipper this fine morning. It's 68 degrees with drizzle today. Might get severe weather later today. Crazy! Ummm, it's the wrong season, Mother Nature.


----------



## IWISHFORDISNEY

Good Morning everyone.  What a perfect day here in FL.  This is the first time I have been wowed by the weather.   Part of the reason we moved here.   I can not wait unitl it breaks for good and stays this way


----------



## IWISHFORDISNEY

Good Luck today Brandie!!


----------



## ADP

shellyminnie said:


> I think they still show it on the Game Show Network!!


One of my favorite channels to watch on cable.  GSN!  GSN!  GSN!


----------



## IWISHFORDISNEY

jeanigor said:


> And thanks to Annette's facebook for the reminder....
> 
> Happy 38th Birthday Walt Disney World!!



happy birthday


----------



## Minnie Lor

10 weeks from today, I'll be at Animal Kingdom. I'm meeting up with a group for a Yak Attack. That evening it's dinner at Beaches and Cream followed by Illuminations in Epcot.


----------



## georgemoe

kimisabella said:


> What's better than a man who bakes??????



Deb tells me this all the time.  But there are *SOME* things she likes better. 



jeanigor said:


> A man who bakes, cleans up afterward & *puts the toilet seat down*?
> 
> (I think George is a ringer for all three...)



I only do this so we have three DRY cats. 



kimisabella said:


> true, true, lol...but you are quite the Betty Crocker yourself, I'm sure you fit that description as well





jeanigor said:


> But I hate the clean up part...unless its brownie batter or cookie dough...then I don't mind quite so much.



I tend to make cleanup part of the cooking process. Most things used in prep and cooking are generally cleaned before we eat. Deb on the other hand is another story.  We can't operate in the kitchen at the same time. I blow a gasket.  I've never seen someone in the kitchen make such a mess as her. She does much better ordering from a menu. 

I will have to say whatever she cooks is good but she makes such a mess doing it.


----------



## jeanigor

Minnie Lor said:


> 10 weeks from today, I'll be at Animal Kingdom. I'm meeting up with a group for a Yak Attack. That evening it's dinner at Beaches and Cream followed by Illuminations in Epcot.



What's a Yak Attack? Lunch at the Yak & Yeti?  Woo Hoo for planning!!!


----------



## shellyminnie

ADP said:


> We're thinking too much alike.



You and Don thinking alike?? Oh good Lord, that's  



IWISHFORDISNEY said:


> Good Morning everyone.  What a perfect day here in FL.  This is the first time I have been wowed by the weather.   Part of the reason we moved here.   I can not wait unitl it breaks for good and stays this way



Me too!! I am so over the heat!!



georgemoe said:


> Deb tells me this all the time.  But there are *SOME* things she likes better.
> :



Like drawing with magic markers??


----------



## sshaw10060

Morning all. Hope the interview is going well Brandie (not that you can read this since you are in the middle of it).  Our fingers are crossed.

I might have to make that cheescake the weekend. I love pumpkin.


----------



## georgemoe

shellyminnie said:


> Like drawing with magic markers??



Ms. Smarty Pants. 



sshaw10060 said:


> Morning all. *Hope the interview is going well Brandie* (not that you can read this since you are in the middle of it).  Our fingers are crossed.
> 
> I might have to make that cheescake the weekend. I love pumpkin.



Hi Scott. Agreed. Hope Brandie is aceing it!


----------



## baby1disney

OK....since I can't keep up with you people...I'm just going to say hi!! LOL!! I'm sure by the time I come back on Monday, you'll probably already have a new thread started......


----------



## baby1disney

I totally forgot about Brandie having an interview....what was she going for again?!?!?

Brandie--Get IT GIRL!!!!! YOU CAN DOOO ITTT!!!!


----------



## Minnie Lor

jeanigor said:


> What's a Yak Attack? Lunch at the Yak & Yeti?  Woo Hoo for planning!!!



Lunch is Flame Tree with just a few friends. Then about 3 hours later is our larger Yak Attack Meet. There is a place called "Yak and Yeti Quality Beverages" that serves....

Yak Attack - Mango Daiquiri, Bacardi Light Rum, and Wildberry Flavors


----------



## jeanigor

baby1disney said:


> OK....since I can't keep up with you people...I'm just going to say hi!! LOL!! I'm sure by the time I come back on Monday, you'll probably already have a new thread started......



Is that a request???


----------



## Minnie Lor

baby1disney said:


> OK....since I can't keep up with you people...I'm just going to say hi!! LOL!! I'm sure by the time I come back on Monday, you'll probably already have a new thread started......



Good Lord, lets hope not.


----------



## baby1disney

jeanigor said:


> Is that a request???



I'm not sure.....but at the rate you guys are going..I wouldn't be surprised if there was a new thread....

But...in the title of one of my fav movies: *BRING IT!!!!*LOL!!!!! I totally think you guys can do it!!


----------



## shellyminnie

georgemoe said:


> Ms. Smarty Pants.



Who Me? I'm an


----------



## scarlett873

AAAAAAAAAAAACK...I hate interviews.  I'm pretty sure I sounded like a bumbling idiot, but she was nice and seemed understanding. I think there was one time where I just completely blanked and had a hard time answering her question. She kind of coached me through it though...hoping I make it to the next round. Keep your fingers crossed!


----------



## baby1disney

Minnie Lor said:


> Good Lord, lets hope not.



Lori--I'm kinda with you..I can't keep up. But...I have a strange..stragne feeling that some peeps might take this on as a challenge....I wonder who that would be.....


----------



## baby1disney

scarlett873 said:


> AAAAAAAAAAAACK...I hate interviews.  I'm pretty sure I sounded like a bumbling idiot, but she was nice and seemed understanding. I think there was one time where I just completely blanked and had a hard time answering her question. She kind of coached me through it though...hoping I make it to the next round. Keep your fingers crossed!



Where or should I say, What did you interview for?? I'm sending you lots and lots of !!!!


----------



## shellyminnie

scarlett873 said:


> AAAAAAAAAAAACK...I hate interviews.  I'm pretty sure I sounded like a bumbling idiot, but she was nice and seemed understanding. I think there was one time where I just completely blanked and had a hard time answering her question. She kind of coached me through it though...hoping I make it to the next round. Keep your fingers crossed!


----------



## kimisabella

georgemoe said:


> Deb tells me this all the time.  But there are *SOME* things she likes better.



OK, then we'll just keep that between the two of you


----------



## DVCsince02

It's fine B.  They know you are nervous.  Everyone gets nervous.


----------



## jeanigor

scarlett873 said:


> AAAAAAAAAAAACK...I hate interviews.  I'm pretty sure I sounded like a bumbling idiot, but she was nice and seemed understanding. I think there was one time where I just completely blanked and had a hard time answering her question. She kind of coached me through it though...hoping I make it to the next round. Keep your fingers crossed!



I am sure you did fine.



baby1disney said:


> Lori--I'm kinda with you..I can't keep up. But...I have a strange..stragne feeling that some peeps might take this on as a challenge....I wonder who that would be.....


----------



## IWISHFORDISNEY

scarlett873 said:


> AAAAAAAAAAAACK...I hate interviews.  I'm pretty sure I sounded like a bumbling idiot, but she was nice and seemed understanding. I think there was one time where I just completely blanked and had a hard time answering her question. She kind of coached me through it though...hoping I make it to the next round. Keep your fingers crossed!



Brandie that happened to me and my boss understood it was a new job function for me.   I still got the job.   Good luck again.   I will send you some extra pixie dust!


----------



## georgemoe

baby1disney said:


> OK....since I can't keep up with you people...I'm just going to say hi!! LOL!! I'm sure by the time I come back on Monday, you'll probably already have a new thread started......



Hi Terri! 



jeanigor said:


> Is that a request???





Minnie Lor said:


> Good Lord, lets hope not.





baby1disney said:


> I'm not sure.....but at the rate you guys are going..I wouldn't be surprised if there was a new thread....
> 
> But...in the title of one of my fav movies: *BRING IT!!!!*LOL!!!!! I totally think you guys can do it!!



Including the "war" of the other night, this post is averaging 25 pages a day since being opened on Saturday. If the pace maintains that would be 10 days until close or end of day Monday, early Tuesday.

Terri is close if we see some elevated fluff and another "war". 



shellyminnie said:


> Who Me? I'm an



Yes you. 



scarlett873 said:


> AAAAAAAAAAAACK...I hate interviews.  I'm pretty sure I sounded like a bumbling idiot, but she was nice and seemed understanding. I think there was one time where I just completely blanked and had a hard time answering her question. She kind of coached me through it though...hoping I make it to the next round. Keep your fingers crossed!



Go Brandie Go!


----------



## spaddy

WDWtraveler27 said:


> 1) AnneR  214
> 2 jeanigor  208
> 3 DVCsince02  133
> 4. Minnie Lor  114
> 5. scarlett873  113
> 6. 3guysandagal  87
> 7. halliesmommy01  80
> 8. tlcoke  80
> 9. IWISHFORDISNEY  71
> 10. shellyminnie  64
> 11. TSWJan78  58
> 12. firsttimemom  51
> 13. katscradle  51
> 14. cocowum  44
> 15. wildfan1473  39
> 16. kathrna  38
> 17. kimisabella  32
> 18. Launchpad11B  31
> 19. tiggerbell  25
> 20. sshaw10060  25
> 21. dpuck1998  24
> 22. TheBeadPirate  23
> D23. WDWtraveler27  23



I am not even in the top 23. :-(   Maybe I will change my screen name to AnneS to confuse everyone. 



scarlett873 said:


> 10am EST...
> 
> 
> Breathe, Brandie, Breathe...I hate being nervous! I know it will all be okay, but I am such a nervous person! Smile on my face...confidence that I can do it...am I convincing you guys yet?
> 
> 
> I just hate interviews...



Good Luck!



katscradle said:


> Our lotteries don't get as big as your powerball does.
> Ours can be anywhere from 1 million - 45 million.
> If you win you get it in one lump sum.
> It is all tax free, but you do have to pay tax on the interest you earn on that money.
> I really need to win the lottery.
> Big bucks no whammies!
> Does anyone remember what show that was from?





jeanigor said:


> One of my favorites to watch during summer break!!! Press Your Luck!!!





dpuck1998 said:


> Big bucks....no whammys!  STOP!
> 
> 
> There was a cool show about a guy who figured out the pattern and won a ton of cash on that show.



Love that show!!!  That guy that figure out the pattern was awesome!



scarlett873 said:


> AAAAAAAAAAAACK...I hate interviews.  I'm pretty sure I sounded like a bumbling idiot, but she was nice and seemed understanding. I think there was one time where I just completely blanked and had a hard time answering her question. She kind of coached me through it though...hoping I make it to the next round. Keep your fingers crossed!



Sorry I didn't get my good luck in before the actual interview.  I was trying to read through 10 pages I missed since last night.

I am sure you did great and will get a call for another interview.


----------



## DVCsince02

I find the canned pumpkin right next to the canned pumpkin pie mix in my grocery store.  I blend the pie mix with cream cheese and blend for a great fall dip.  Use small gingersnaps.

TASTY!


----------



## sshaw10060

Brandie, I am sure it went fine. Don't start over analyzing.


----------



## scarlett873

Terri...the job is with an investment/banking company. The job is a client service representative for the banking side...

Thanks everyone...now we wait...



Come on...I need DAP money!

Oh and I need to pay my bills...lol


----------



## sshaw10060

Originally Posted by jeanigor  
One of my favorites to watch during summer break!!! Press Your Luck!!!

I love that show to...NO WHAMMIES!!


----------



## georgemoe

DVCsince02 said:


> I find the canned pumpkin right next to the canned pumpkin pie mix in my grocery store.  I blend the pie mix with cream cheese and blend for a great fall dip.  Use small gingersnaps.
> 
> TASTY!



Teases us with dip she does.


----------



## TXYankee

kimisabella said:


> What's better than a man who bakes??????


[/FONT]

I like a man who vacuumes!  


Braandi, You go Girl!! Best of Luck


----------



## IWISHFORDISNEY

DVCsince02 said:


> I find the canned pumpkin right next to the canned pumpkin pie mix in my grocery store.  I blend the pie mix with cream cheese and blend for a great fall dip.  Use small gingersnaps.
> 
> TASTY!



Do you use whipped cream cheese or regular brick kind.   That sounds yummy.  Maybe throw in a little cool whip to make it fluffier.  Mmmmm


----------



## shellyminnie

jeanigor said:


> I am sure you did fine.



I love it!!


----------



## katscradle

scarlett873 said:


> AAAAAAAAAAAACK...I hate interviews.  I'm pretty sure I sounded like a bumbling idiot, but she was nice and seemed understanding. I think there was one time where I just completely blanked and had a hard time answering her question. She kind of coached me through it though...hoping I make it to the next round. Keep your fingers crossed!




Nerves are expected in a job interview.
It's when they don't see your nervous they wonder.
Don't sweat it, I am sure you did just fine.


----------



## IWISHFORDISNEY

Oh well I am off for the day again.   At least this is the last day of the week.  Whoot!!!


----------



## jeanigor

spaddy said:


> I am not even in the top 23. :-(   Maybe I will change my screen name to AnneS to confuse everyone.







scarlett873 said:


> Come on...I need DAP money!



 Keep your eye on the prize and your head in the game!


----------



## Minnie Lor

DVCsince02 said:


> I find the canned pumpkin right next to the canned pumpkin pie mix in my grocery store.  I blend the pie mix with cream cheese and blend for a great fall dip.  Use small gingersnaps.
> 
> TASTY!



I make that dip too but serve with vanilla wafers and graham crackers.


----------



## DVCsince02

Regular brick cream cheese. Cool whip makes it runny.


----------



## ADP

scarlett873 said:


> AAAAAAAAAAAACK...I hate interviews.  I'm pretty sure I sounded like a bumbling idiot, but she was nice and seemed understanding. I think there was one time where I just completely blanked and had a hard time answering her question. She kind of coached me through it though...hoping I make it to the next round. Keep your fingers crossed!


----------



## kimisabella

DVCsince02 said:


> I find the canned pumpkin right next to the canned pumpkin pie mix in my grocery store.  I blend the pie mix with cream cheese and blend for a great fall dip.  Use small gingersnaps.
> 
> TASTY!



Ohhh, I like it!  Thanks Jen, may have to use this one at my parents Halloween party!  Maybe I'll put it in a hallowed out pumpkin


----------



## DVCsince02

Minnie Lor said:


> I make that dip too but serve with vanilla wafers and graham crackers.



I like the gram sticks with it too.  The vanilla wafers are tasty, but I like the gingers snaps best. Now I'm hungry.


----------



## DVCsince02

kimisabella said:


> Ohhh, I like it!  Thanks Jen, may have to use this one at my parents Halloween party!  Maybe I'll put it in a hallowed out pumpkin


----------



## Minnie Lor

DVCsince02 said:


> Now I'm hungry.



I am too and it's my low WW point day. Need to keep it around 20 pts.


----------



## spaddy

DVCsince02 said:


> I like the gram sticks with it too.  The vanilla wafers are tasty, but I like the gingers snaps best. Now I'm hungry.



I am starving now too.  There is nothing to eat around here.


----------



## jeanigor

spaddy said:


> I am starving now too.  There is nothing to eat around here.



Today is "girls go out to lunch day" here at work. The 'guys' go out everyday. That leaves me all alone in the office.


----------



## baby1disney

Man...I'm gone for like five mins and there's like two pages!!!

George--HI!!!!!!!

Todd--LOOOOVE the shirt!!! 

Brandie--That's cool!! I think you got it...I can feel it!!!

Man oh Man....when I do return on Monday and there's a new thread...can we PLEEEEEASE slow down a bit?!?!?? At least keep it to a 5 page minimum....sheesh!!!

I'm a fast reader....but not THIS fast!!! But I love you guys and I'm actually gettin a kick outta this!!


----------



## 3guysandagal

georgemoe said:


> That's a lot of hockey sticks.
> I would be taking it up to the cottage for an outside fire pit.
> 
> Good morning everyone.





jeanigor said:


> That's what I was thinking, if not for a fireplace, maybe a big bonfire. Or open fire cooking pit. Wow. Hungry at 8am. This is gonna be a long day.



Hi Guys!
A lot of work to cut and load, then unload, then split. 
We have a few hundred acres across the road that our neighbour owns and he lets me pull anything that fell over the winter out with my 4 wheeler.
So I go in every other spring and drag out GOOD wood like Sugar Maple, Oak, or any other hardwood I may find.
Just cut a 10'-16' log, chain it to the machine and drag it to the cottage where I cut it up, split and stack, without the extra loading and unloading.
Here is my baby.....2008 Yamaha 450 Special Edition....


----------



## baby1disney

jeanigor said:


> Today is "girls go out to lunch day" here at work. The 'guys' go out everyday. That leaves me all alone in the office.



Well...I guess that leaves you plenty of time to get the thread closed huh?!? LOL!!

What do you do again?? I forgot.


----------



## shellyminnie

baby1disney said:


> Man oh Man....when I do return on Monday and there's a new thread...can we PLEEEEEASE slow down a bit?!?!?? At least keep it to a 5 page minimum....sheesh!!!
> 
> I'm a fast reader....but not THIS fast!!! But I love you guys and I'm actually gettin a kick outta this!!





Sorry, that's just too funny!! I don't think we know what the word "slow" means!!


----------



## jeanigor

#2000!!!!


----------



## scarlett873

This thread is moving right along...


----------



## jeanigor

baby1disney said:


> Well...I guess that leaves you plenty of time to get the thread closed huh?!? LOL!!
> 
> What do you do again?? I forgot.



I'm a computer draftsman. I draw roofs on the computer.
I am also the warranty coordinator for my company.
Somehow, I also got saddled with transitioning a computer program that every person in the company uses. From an antiquated DOS based dinosaur from the early 90's to a Windows-based 'user-friendly' application using more up to date technology. Not too hard. Except most of the guys here are dinosaurs and prefer to think that way.


----------



## baby1disney

shellyminnie said:


> Sorry, that's just too funny!! I don't think we know what the word "slow" means!!



None takin!!! I meant for it to be funny!! I know full well that you people don't slow down!!! I think it makes this fun and interesting!!

Well...maybe slow just a lil for people like me......


----------



## baby1disney

jeanigor said:


> I'm a computer draftsman. I draw roofs on the computer.
> I am also the warranty coordinator for my company.
> Somehow, I also got saddled with transitioning a computer program that every person in the company uses. From an antiquated DOS based dinosaur from the early 90's to a Windows-based 'user-friendly' application using more up to date technology. Not too hard. Except most of the guys here are dinosaurs and prefer to think that way.



Nice!!! Even though what you just said to me looks like this to me(akjnbhejkh kjljlen  sdkjda;ldj akldsklndmk;lasjn skljdwlkjdl  lkdjdhfhrit...I have absolutely NO IDEA what you just said!!), it sounds like it's very exciting...at least at times!!


----------



## jeanigor

baby1disney said:


> None takin!!! I meant for it to be funny!! I know full well that you people don't slow down!!! I think it makes this fun and interesting!!
> 
> Well...maybe slow just a lil for people like me......



Exactly. Try touring the parks with us. We tire out kindergartners.


----------



## shellyminnie

Is it just me or is Farmville having major issues today?? I can't get in there to do anything!!


----------



## jeanigor

shellyminnie said:


> Is it just me or is Farmville having major issues today?? I can't get in there to do anything!!



I've been having issues on and off all morning. Try again in a couple minutes, it should let you in.


----------



## jeanigor

jeanigor said:


> I've been having issues on and off all morning. Try again in a couple minutes, it should let you in.



I retract that statement. I just loaded it to find the crop that I harvested at 7:45 this morning to be fully grown again. And the crop that I planted then--non-existent. GRRR. Or MOOOOOOOO


----------



## maroo

135 PAGES?!?!?!  Didn't this thread just start over?


----------



## shellyminnie

jeanigor said:


> I retract that statement. I just loaded it to find the crop that I harvested at 7:45 this morning to be fully grown again. And the crop that I planted then--non-existent. GRRR. Or MOOOOOOOO



That just happened to me too! I had some trees that I harvested this morning fully grown again! It's very aggravating


----------



## 3guysandagal

maroo said:


> 135 PAGES?!?!?!  Didn't this thread just start over?




Yes...Yes it did.
Come back Tues and it may have started again! 
I think we had 8 or 9 threads for PCC 1.0.


----------



## jeanigor

3guysandagal said:


> Yes...Yes it did.
> Come back Tues and it may have started again!
> I think we had 8 or 9 threads for PCC 1.0.



Wasn't it 12 or 14?


----------



## scarlett873

jeanigor said:


> Exactly. Try touring the parks with us. We tire out kindergartners.



Or non-DISing DH's...


----------



## shellyminnie

jeanigor said:


> Wasn't it 12 or 14?



I believe it was 14. Tracy didn't want to leave it at 13!!


----------



## 3guysandagal

jeanigor said:


> Wasn't it 12 or 14?



I don't remember.
I was trying to think of the rhymes for the #'s that were used.
Maybe we did hit 11 "heaven", but 12, 13 and 14 are coming up blank.
It's all a blur.


----------



## scarlett873

I have missed my friends...it's nice to see us getting back to our roots...


----------



## Dodie

scarlett873 said:


> Or non-DISing DH's...



Funny how they didn't have trouble keeping up with DATW though.



scarlett873 said:


> I have missed my friends...it's nice to see us getting back to our roots...



I totally agree - even if real life is keeping me from being able to keep up with you guys right now.


----------



## firsttimemom

scarlett873 said:


> AAAAAAAAAAAACK...I hate interviews.  I'm pretty sure I sounded like a bumbling idiot, but she was nice and seemed understanding. I think there was one time where I just completely blanked and had a hard time answering her question. She kind of coached me through it though...hoping I make it to the next round. Keep your fingers crossed!



fingers AND toes crossed for you!


----------



## firsttimemom

IWISHFORDISNEY said:


> Do you use whipped cream cheese or regular brick kind.   That sounds yummy.  Maybe throw in a little cool whip to make it fluffier.  Mmmmm



this is the one I make. I have one can squirreled away for a dip emergency (which may occur tomorrow)



                                     1 (8 ounce) package cream cheese, softened
                                     2 cups confectioners' sugar
                                     1 (15 ounce) can pumpkin puree
                                     1 tablespoon McCormick® Pumpkin Pie Spice
                                     1 teaspoon McCormick® Pure Orange Extract
                                     1/2 teaspoon McCormick® Ground Ginger
                                     gingersnap cookies


----------



## georgemoe

3guysandagal said:


> Here is my baby.....2008 Yamaha 450 Special Edition....



Hey John. SWEET! I bet you and the boys love it! Nothing wrong with Yammie machines but I'm a Bombardier guy. They call themselves BRP now. You can't beat a Rotax engine. 




3guysandagal said:


> I don't remember.
> I was trying to think of the rhymes for the #'s that were used.
> Maybe we did hit 11 "heaven", but 12, 13 and 14 are coming up blank.
> *It's all a b*lur.



Someone I'm sure is going to refresh our memory.


----------



## NancyIL

shellyminnie said:


> Sorry, that's just too funny!! I don't think we know what the word "slow" means!!



True - that's like asking Podcast chatters to chat  slowly on Wednesday nights!


----------



## sshaw10060

jeanigor said:


> I'm a computer draftsman. I draw roofs on the computer.
> I am also the warranty coordinator for my company.
> Somehow, I also got saddled with transitioning a computer program that every person in the company uses. From an antiquated DOS based dinosaur from the early 90's to a Windows-based 'user-friendly' application using more up to date technology. Not too hard. Except most of the guys here are dinosaurs and prefer to think that way.



I am working to get a new laboratory information system set up in our hospital and even though I only have a DVM I think I know more about computers than the engineer the company sent to install the software. I am kind of fond of our old DOS based system but time to move on.


----------



## katscradle

jeanigor said:


> #2000!!!!




Congrats Todd!


----------



## DVCsince02

3guysandagal said:


> Hi Guys!
> Here is my baby.....2008 Yamaha 450 Special Edition....



Boys and their toys.


----------



## wildfan1473

Wow, aren't we a chatty bunch this morning!  

I just spent the last 2 1/2 hours on the phone with my mom finalizing plans for our trip.  Now I need to finish our t-shirts.


----------



## katscradle

georgemoe said:


> Hey John. SWEET! I bet you and the boys love it! Nothing wrong with Yammie machines but I'm a Bombardier guy. They call themselves BRP now. You can't beat a Rotax engine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Someone I'm sure is going to refresh our memory.



His also has a seat on the back.
As for the boys never mind them I love it.
I have a 350 Honda, 2001.
That gave us some trouble last year, and is probably going to need more work next year.
We haven't done much riding this year due to all the rain. 
Have to get in a couple of long rides before hunt this year.


----------



## Minnie Lor

I got a new phone  It's not an iPhone but it takes pictures and has an mp3 player.  I bought a memory stick to plud into the phone that holds 1500 songs. 

So today I'm ripping music. Let's see I have.....

Disney park music of course
Wilderness Lodge BGM
Various African music played either in AK or AKL
Jimmy Buffett
Eagles
Crosby, Stills, Nash, and Young
Louis Armstrong
Chuck Mangione
Shania Twain
Mary Chapin Carpenter
Lou Mongello Audio Guide
Plus various BGM from Disney parks not on parks CDs

What music is on your mp3 player? Got any other suggestions for me?


----------



## corky441

jeanigor said:


> I'm a computer draftsman. I draw roofs on the computer.
> I am also the warranty coordinator for my company.
> Somehow, I also got saddled with transitioning a computer program that every person in the company uses. From an antiquated DOS based dinosaur from the early 90's to a Windows-based 'user-friendly' application using more up to date technology. Not too hard. Except most of the guys here are dinosaurs and prefer to think that way.



Ahhhhhhhhh - so you're an old ""C:"" person. I remember those pre-windows days. Turn on the computer and just that C sitting there. I was so excited waiting for Windows 3.1 to come out


----------



## jeanigor

corky441 said:


> Ahhhhhhhhh - so you're an old ""C:"" person. I remember those pre-windows days. Turn on the computer and just that C sitting there. I was so excited waiting for Windows 3.1 to come out



And now we await Window 7. We've come a long way, baby.


----------



## Tonya2426

wildfan1473 said:


> How do you do that? We don't have a tivo or dvr


 
Windows Media Center was a preloaded program on my computer.  If you hook your cable up to the computer you can watch tv through the computer and schedule it to record shows so long as the computer is still on when the show starts.  It comes in handy.


----------



## dpuck1998

ADP said:


> We're thinking too much alike.







DVCsince02 said:


> Boys and their toys.



Like these?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






corky441 said:


> Ahhhhhhhhh - so you're an old ""C:"" person. I remember those pre-windows days. Turn on the computer and just that C sitting there. I was so excited waiting for Windows 3.1 to come out



ahh...C: prompt    I can do some mean command prompt work!!


----------



## georgemoe

DVCsince02 said:


> Boys and their toys.



If Edward was airbrushed on with sparkles and feathers you'd be all over it. 



katscradle said:


> His also has a seat on the back.
> As for the boys never mind them I love it.
> I have a 350 Honda, 2001.
> That gave us some trouble last year, and *is probably going to need more work next year.*We haven't done much riding this year due to all the rain.
> Have to get in a couple of long rides before hunt this year.



Just get a new one to go along with all your other new stuff.  Oh John.


----------



## Dodie

georgemoe said:


> If Edward was airbrushed on with sparkles and feathers you'd be all over it.



Ahem. I just want to point out that JORGE brought this subject up, not one of us. JORGE. It's his fault if this thread takes a turn toward...


----------



## cocowum

Dodie said:


> Ahem. I just want to point out that JORGE brought this subject up, not one of us. JORGE. It's his fault if this thread takes a turn toward...



Well, since we're posting eye candy...


----------



## scarlett873

Dodie said:


> Ahem. I just want to point out that JORGE brought this subject up, not one of us. JORGE. It's his fault if this thread takes a turn toward...



Jorge...see what you've done? Geesh...now we're FORCED to look at this image of Edward...Thanks ever so much...




No really....THANKS!!


----------



## DVCsince02

georgemoe said:


> If Edward was airbrushed on with sparkles and feathers you'd be all over it.



I shall have you know, that this girl like her toys too. 

Wait, that didn't come out right.


----------



## ADP

dpuck1998 said:


> Like these?


I've seen this somewhere before.


----------



## shellyminnie

Dodie said:


>





Thanks George!!


----------



## Madi100

jeanigor said:


> A man who bakes, cleans up afterward & puts the toilet seat down?
> 
> (I think George is a ringer for all three...)



That would be James.  He doesn't really bake, though, he cooks.



fakereadhed said:


> That's why I can't find it! I thought it was just a run on canned pumpkin from WW members like me trying to make 3 pt. cupcakes.



We have it, but there is definitely a shortage.



scarlett873 said:


> I have missed my friends...it's nice to see us getting back to our roots...



  Remember the good 'ol days when we'd post and post and post???



Dodie said:


> Ahem. I just want to point out that JORGE brought this subject up, not one of us. JORGE. It's his fault if this thread takes a turn toward...



Can I take that picture to bed with me tonight?



DVCsince02 said:


> I shall have you know, that this girl like her toys too.
> 
> Wait, that didn't come out right.



Um, yeah it did


----------



## wildfan1473

Dodie said:


> Ahem. I just want to point out that JORGE brought this subject up, not one of us. JORGE. It's his fault if this thread takes a turn toward...



Can I just say YUM 



DVCsince02 said:


> I shall have you know, that this girl like her toys too.
> 
> Wait, that didn't come out right.


----------



## dpuck1998

DVCsince02 said:


> I shall have you know, that this girl like her toys too.
> 
> Wait, that didn't come out right.



I'm thinking I should not google that and put up an image!


----------



## scarlett873

DVCsince02 said:


> I shall have you know, that this girl like her toys too.
> 
> Wait, that didn't come out right.


No...I think that came out exactly as you intended...


----------



## shellyminnie

dpuck1998 said:


> I'm thinking I should not google that and put up an image!



 Me thinks not. But you know you want too!!


----------



## DVCsince02

You all are terrible!  I meant ATVs and electronics, not BOBs.


----------



## wildfan1473

dpuck1998 said:


> I'm thinking I should not google that and put up an image!





familyboard familyboard familyboard


----------



## dpuck1998

DVCsince02 said:


> You all are terrible!  I meant ATVs and electronics, not BOBs.



I had to google that.....lol


----------



## scarlett873

And the crew is baaaaaaaaack...


----------



## Madi100

dpuck1998 said:


> I'm thinking I should not google that and put up an image!



No, but when you are buying Coach purses for the rest of the wives, you know you'll be able to get Jen something else.


----------



## wildfan1473

DVCsince02 said:


> You all are terrible!  I meant ATVs and electronics, not BOBs.



What's wrong with BOBs?  BOB gear manufactures strollers and bicycle trailers...


----------



## scarlett873

Madi100 said:


> No, but when you are buying Coach purses for the rest of the wives, you know you'll be able to get Jen something else.


~snicker~


----------



## Dodie

DVCsince02 said:


> I shall have you know, that this girl like her toys too.





Madi100 said:


> Can I take that picture to bed with me tonight?



_Must...stop...linking...these...two...statements...in....my...mind._


----------



## katscradle

georgemoe said:


> If Edward was airbrushed on with sparkles and feathers you'd be all over it.
> 
> 
> 
> Just get a new one to go along with all your other new stuff.  Oh John.




No this one needs to last a few more years.
John can't afford it.
After all we have ABD to pay for next.
Then there is the cruise and our 2 weeks in WDW next Dec.
However we will be in touch from now on.
I have new laptop, new iphone 3GS,
Then there was the new car, and the 2 week trip to WDW and PC#1.

And you are right if Edward was airbrushed on with sparkles and feathers I'd be all over it.


----------



## scarlett873

Dodie said:


> _Must...stop...linking...these...two...statements...in....my....mind._


~tears rolling down my cheeks~


----------



## wildfan1473

Dodie said:


> _Must...stop...linking...these...two...statements...in....my...mind._


----------



## Madi100

dpuck1998 said:


> I had to google that.....lol



I'm glad you admitted it, cause I had to too.  Of course, when I saw the definition I was still a little confused.  This group has just given me such an education.


----------



## scarlett873

Dodie said:


> Ahem. I just want to point out that JORGE brought this subject up, not one of us. JORGE. It's his fault if this thread takes a turn toward...



Just needed to include this on this new page...


----------



## katscradle

Dodie said:


> Ahem. I just want to point out that JORGE brought this subject up, not one of us. JORGE. It's his fault if this thread takes a turn toward...



Talk about hot!


----------



## dpuck1998

Madi100 said:


> No, but when you are buying Coach purses for the rest of the wives, you know you'll be able to get Jen something else.



I think I have A&E book marked!



Dodie said:


> _Must...stop...linking...these...two...statements...in....my...mind._



must...keep....linking....these.....two....statements....in....my....mind.......


----------



## scarlett873

dpuck1998 said:


> I think I have A&E book marked!
> 
> 
> 
> must...keep....linking....these.....two....statements....in....my....mind.......



And there's the Don we all know and love...


----------



## georgemoe

*SHANANIGANS*

I make one simple reference and you ladies bring out the vampire PRON. 



dpuck1998 said:


> I'm thinking I should not google that and put up an image!



I believe you now have license to do so Don.



wildfan1473 said:


> familyboard familyboard familyboard



Yeah right.  Been in chat lately Jenn?


----------



## Madi100

Dodie said:


> _Must...stop...linking...these...two...statements...in....my...mind._





I believe it might be more successful.


----------



## sshaw10060

Madi100 said:


> No, but when you are buying Coach purses for the rest of the wives, you know you'll be able to get Jen something else.



Watch out. Those Coach bags are expensive. Pam seems to have a special affinity for the pink ones.


----------



## katscradle

Just loaded the facebook app to my iphone. 
Now I am off to see what else I can learn about this neat toy.


----------



## jeanigor

Dodie said:


> Ahem. I just want to point out that JORGE brought this subject up, not one of us. JORGE. It's his fault if this thread takes a turn toward...





cocowum said:


> Well, since we're posting eye candy...



Decisions, decisions.... 



DVCsince02 said:


> You all are terrible!  I meant ATVs and electronics, not BOBs.



Neither one of them was a Boy on a Bike....



scarlett873 said:


> And there's the Don we all know and love...



Perhaps in the "you have to love him because he's your crazy aunt's new husband" kind of way......


----------



## DVCsince02




----------



## Madi100

I don't know about any of you, but after reading this thread, I could really use a dirty martini about right now.


----------



## Tonya2426

georgemoe said:


> *SHANANIGANS*
> 
> I make one simple reference and you ladies bring out the vampire PRON.


 
How about some werewolf PRON?


----------



## DVCsince02

Madi100 said:


> I don't know about any of you, but after reading this thread, I could really use a dirty martini about right now.


----------



## scarlett873

DVCsince02 said:


>



speechless? 


I have tears rolling down my face...you guys are killing me today...and I so needed this...


----------



## wildfan1473

georgemoe said:


> Yeah right.  Been in chat lately Jenn?



Maybe


----------



## DVCsince02

scarlett873 said:


> speechless?
> 
> 
> I have tears rolling down my face...you guys are killing me today...and I so needed this...



Deary, I am NEVER speechless.  Just restricted as to how much I can say, so a smile seemed to fit.


----------



## Madi100

scarlett873 said:


> speechless?
> 
> 
> I have tears rolling down my face...you guys are killing me today...and I so needed this...



I'm glad it's been a cold, boring, rainy day today.  I can't think of anything I'd rather be doing...  Well, okay, a couple things.  But this is fun, too.


----------



## katscradle

Tonya2426 said:


> How about some werewolf PRON?




O.k. if you insist!


----------



## scarlett873

DVCsince02 said:


> Deary, I am NEVER speechless.  Just restricted as to how much I can say, so a smile seemed to fit.


You got a point there...


----------



## Dodie

Madi100 said:


> I don't know about any of you, but after reading this thread, I could really use a dirty martini about right now.


----------



## wildfan1473

Madi100 said:


> I don't know about any of you, but after reading this thread, I could really use a dirty martini about right now.



I'm sitting here watching baseball, eating pizza in my jammies reading this thread, thinking I need a beer.


----------



## TXYankee

I am Loving the pictures.
You people are getting my Cougar up!


----------



## Tonya2426

Madi100 said:


> I'm glad it's been a cold, boring, rainy day today. I can't think of anything I'd rather be doing... Well, okay, a couple things. But this is fun, too.


 
You gotta watch out for the shy quiet girls.


----------



## georgemoe

Dodie said:


> _Must...stop...linking...these...two...statements...in....my...mind._




*DODIE!* 




DVCsince02 said:


>



See what you started?


----------



## wildfan1473

Tonya2426 said:


> How about some werewolf PRON?



Double Yum.

I couldn't stand Jacob until I started seeing previews for this movie.


----------



## scarlett873

Madi100 said:


> I'm glad it's been a cold, boring, rainy day today.  I can't think of anything I'd rather be doing...  Well, okay, a couple things.  But this is fun, too.



We are in rare form today...


----------



## Madi100

Tonya2426 said:


> You gotta watch out for the shy quiet girls.




Ya still don't believe me when I say I'm shy do you???


----------



## wildfan1473

scarlett873 said:


> We are in rare form today...



It has to be the weather.

So, bringing this back to topic, do we have a Twilight meet during DAP?


----------



## Tonya2426

wildfan1473 said:


> Double Yum.
> 
> I couldn't stand Jacob until I started seeing previews for this movie.


 
I like Jacob in the movies better than the books.  (And must remember that Taylor Lautner is still just 17!!!  Even Cougars have limits.)


----------



## Madi100

scarlett873 said:


> We are in rare form today...



I wonder if with this fine posting I have added to this thread if I'm still in the bottom ten???


----------



## katscradle

wildfan1473 said:


> It has to be the weather.
> 
> So, bringing this back to topic, do we have a Twilight meet during DAP?



I am hoping so!


----------



## Tonya2426

wildfan1473 said:


> It has to be the weather.
> 
> So, bringing this back to topic, do we have a Twilight meet during DAP?


 
Not sure we will have time during DAP to have an actual meet - although we might be able to squeeze in something once we get the final schedule from the Podcast Crew.  But we will certainly chat about Twilight matters during DATW and have a group DIS Coven picture taken in Italy by the fountain.


----------



## Madi100

scarlett873 said:


> We are in rare form today...



And, this is all George's fault.  He mentioned something about sparkles or something which led Dodie to post a picture of Edward, which led Jen to talk about her...ATV.


----------



## katscradle

Tonya2426 said:


> I like Jacob in the movies better than the books.  (And must remember that Taylor Lautner is still just 17!!!  Even Cougars have limits.)



Thanks for making me feel like a perv!


----------



## Tonya2426

Madi100 said:


> Ya still don't believe me when I say I'm shy do you???


 

Nope, not buying the shy girl thing.


----------



## jeanigor

Tonya2426 said:


> Not sure we will have time during DAP to have an actual meet - although we might be able to squeeze in something once we get the final schedule from the Podcast Crew.  But we will certainly chat about Twilight matters during DATW and have a group DIS Coven picture taken in Italy by the fountain.



Good idea.....


----------



## wildfan1473

katscradle said:


> Thanks for making me feel like a perv!



Don't worry, you're not the only one!


----------



## jeanigor

katscradle said:


> Thanks for making me feel like a perv!


----------



## Dodie

Tonya2426 said:


> Not sure we will have time during DAP to have an actual meet - although we might be able to squeeze in something once we get the final schedule from the Podcast Crew.  But we will certainly chat about Twilight matters during DATW and have a group DIS Coven picture taken in Italy by the fountain.



I know that there was early talk of squeezing in a trip to see "New Moon" at Downtown Disney, but with everything else that's going on - I'm not sure when that could actually happen.

I definitely agree with Tonya about the DIS Twigirls/Twiguys Coven photo in Italy!!! That idea ROCKS!!!


----------



## scarlett873

Tonya2426 said:


> Not sure we will have time during DAP to have an actual meet - although we might be able to squeeze in something once we get the final schedule from the Podcast Crew.  But we will certainly chat about Twilight matters during DATW and have a group DIS Coven picture taken in Italy by the fountain.


Oooh Ooooh...will Edward be waiting in the shadows ready to expose his vampireness????


----------



## Tonya2426

katscradle said:


> Thanks for making me feel like a perv!


 

You just looked at the pictures - I did an internet search and actually posted them!!!  Who is the one who feels ike a perv now?!?!?


----------



## wildfan1473

Tonya2426 said:


> Not sure we will have time during DAP to have an actual meet - although we might be able to squeeze in something once we get the final schedule from the Podcast Crew.  But we will certainly chat about Twilight matters during DATW and have a group DIS Coven picture taken in Italy by the fountain.



Sounds like a plan!


----------



## scarlett873

Dodie said:


> I know that there was early talk of squeezing in a trip to see "New Moon" at Downtown Disney, but with everything else that's going on - I'm not sure when that might happen.
> 
> I definitely agree with Tonya about the DIS Twigirls/Twiguys Coven photo in Italy!!! That idea ROCKS!!!


Dodie...are you and I going to see New Moon together? Matthew won't go...and my sister makes fun of me...We could make it into an Indy event...LOL


----------



## katscradle

wildfan1473 said:


> Don't worry, you're not the only one!




Thank god!!!


----------



## Annette_VA

Dodie said:


> Ahem. I just want to point out that JORGE brought this subject up, not one of us. JORGE. It's his fault if this thread takes a turn toward...



Just making sure this picture shows up as much as possible in this thread


----------



## Tonya2426

Dodie said:


> I definitely agree with Tonya about the DIS Twigirls/Twiguys Coven photo in Italy!!! That idea ROCKS!!!


 
Glad everyone likes the Italy picture idea - the idea just came out of my fingers as I was typing my response like it was meant to be.  

And Brandie - It will be dark by the time we get to Italy so Edward will be out and about strolling around waiting for us with Limoncello.    (Without a shirt on ofcouse.)


----------



## scarlett873

Annette_VA said:


> Just making sure this picture shows up as much as possible in this thread



atta girl...


----------



## Madi100

scarlett873 said:


> Oooh Ooooh...will Edward be waiting in the shadows ready to expose his vampireness????



OK, OK, since Tonya says I'm not shy I'm going to volunteer to be his first victim.


----------



## scarlett873

Tonya2426 said:


> Glad everyone likes the Italy picture idea - the idea just came out of my fingers as I was typing my response like it was meant to be.
> 
> And Brandie - It will be dark by the time we get to Italy so Edward will be out and about strolling around waiting for us with Limoncello.    (Without a shirt on ofcouse.)


Well...as long as he's shirtless...and has limoncello...


----------



## Madi100

Tonya2426 said:


> Glad everyone likes the Italy picture idea - the idea just came out of my fingers as I was typing my response like it was meant to be.
> 
> And Brandie - It will be dark by the time we get to Italy so Edward will be out and about strolling around waiting for us with Limoncello.    (Without a shirt on ofcouse.)



Okay, okay, but please make sure I only have ONE limoncello.


----------



## Tonya2426

Annette_VA said:


> Just making sure this picture shows up as much as possible in this thread


 
That's why I love my Roomie!!!!


----------



## wildfan1473

Tonya2426 said:


> Not sure we will have time during DAP to have an actual meet - although we might be able to squeeze in something once we get the final schedule from the Podcast Crew.  But we will certainly chat about Twilight matters during DATW and have a group DIS Coven picture taken in Italy by the fountain.





scarlett873 said:


> Well...as long as he's shirtless...and has limoncello...



Wait...we don't have to go running through a fountain, do we?


----------



## Tonya2426

Madi100 said:


> Okay, okay, but please make sure I only have ONE limoncello.


 
How about one Limoncello and one Rosa Regale????


----------



## katscradle

Tonya2426 said:


> Glad everyone likes the Italy picture idea - the idea just came out of my fingers as I was typing my response like it was meant to be.
> 
> And Brandie - It will be dark by the time we get to Italy so Edward will be out and about strolling around waiting for us with Limoncello.    (Without a shirt on ofcouse.)


----------



## Madi100

All right.  This has been fun, but I must put on my mother hat again.  I need to go and get the children from school.  Hmm, maybe I should consider boarding school.


----------



## Dodie

scarlett873 said:


> Dodie...are you and I going to see New Moon together? Matthew won't go...and my sister makes fun of me...We could make it into an Indy event...LOL



I am SO THERE!!!!! 

A girl I work with and I were thinking about taking Friday 11/20 afternoon off to see a matinee before all of the teenage girls get out of school.  I'm watching for tickets to go on sale for that. 

1. You could join us if you're not working by then (double-edged thing to wish for) 

-or- 

2. I could and WOULD definitely go see it with you again regardless.



Annette_VA said:


> Just making sure this picture shows up as much as possible in this thread


----------



## jeanigor

wildfan1473 said:


> Wait...we don't have to go running through a fountain, do we?



Only if you want to. Don and the boys might enjoy it.


----------



## Tonya2426

wildfan1473 said:


> Wait...we don't have to go running through a fountain, do we?


 
If you do decide to do a Bella imitation please let us know so we can have our video cameras ready - it would make a great youtube clip.


----------



## katscradle

I am on the phone with Disney trying to order a cake for a place that is not on their pre-programed list of of places.
This is not going well!


----------



## wildfan1473

jeanigor said:


> Only if you want to. Don and the boys might enjoy it.







Tonya2426 said:


> If you do decide to do a Bella imitation please let us know so we can have our video cameras ready - it would make a great youtube clip.


----------



## jeanigor

katscradle said:


> I am on the phone with Disney trying to order a cake for a place that is not on their pre-programed list of of places.
> This is not going well!



Care to share the details?


----------



## Tonya2426

katscradle said:


> I am on the phone with Disney trying to order a cake for a place that is not on their pre-programed list of of places.
> This is not going well!


 
Is this cake for an occassion that requires a Celebration button?!?!


----------



## AnneR

firsttimemom said:


> Good luck finding canned pumpkin. I needed some for a soup recipe and I think I checked every store in a 30 mile radius of Annapolis. Someone said there's a shortage due to heavy rains where they source the pumpkins.



I tend to be a pack rat, so I have two cans in the cupboard.


----------



## dpuck1998

Madi100 said:


> I don't know about any of you, but after reading this thread, I could really use a dirty martini about right now.



Tell me that is code for something? 



jeanigor said:


> Only if you want to. Don and the boys might enjoy it.



ok, I read this as Don and his boys....prolly not what you meant...


----------



## katscradle

Todd do you happen to have the a # for the attendees for the yeehaw bob show on the 10th.


----------



## AnneR

> 10am EST...


I missed this Brandie, haven't made it through the many pages from today.  I hope it went well.


----------



## jeanigor

dpuck1998 said:


> ok, I read this as Don and his boys....prolly not what you meant...



Tell me Don, what do you see?


----------



## AnneR

fakereadhed said:


> That's why I can't find it! I thought it was just a run on canned pumpkin from WW members like me trying to make 3 pt. cupcakes.



I confess, it was me.  I have to keep my cupboards stocked.


----------



## georgemoe

Madi100 said:


> All right.  This has been fun, but I must put on my mother hat again.  I need to go and get the children from school.  Hmm, maybe I should consider boarding school.



I think Ms Quiet and Shy should pick up a rat for the family while you're out and about. 



katscradle said:


> Todd do you happen to have the a # for the attendees for the yeehaw bob show on the 10th.



You need to see Stacy for that.


----------



## katscradle

Disney makes everything so complicated.


----------



## jeanigor

katscradle said:


> Todd do you happen to have the a # for the attendees for the yeehaw bob show on the 10th.



George or Stacey would be better equiped to answer your query. I haven't been keeping track.

If I had to throw a number.....35?


----------



## dpuck1998

jeanigor said:


> Tell me Don, what do you see?



Do you really want to know?  It can best be explained in french and it is a favorite wine at my house!


----------



## AnneR

baby1disney said:


> OK....since I can't keep up with you people...I'm just going to say hi!! LOL!! I'm sure by the time I come back on Monday, you'll probably already have a new thread started......



We're trying...


----------



## AnneR

scarlett873 said:


> AAAAAAAAAAAACK...I hate interviews.  I'm pretty sure I sounded like a bumbling idiot, but she was nice and seemed understanding. I think there was one time where I just completely blanked and had a hard time answering her question. She kind of coached me through it though...hoping I make it to the next round. Keep your fingers crossed!



Fingers and toes are crossed but I can't keep my eyes crossed.


----------



## wildfan1473

Ah, this has been fun.  Back to reality, though, it's pouring out and I don't want the boys walking home from the bus in rain.


----------



## Annette_VA

Tonya2426 said:


> I like Jacob in the movies better than the books.  (And must remember that Taylor Lautner is still just 17!!!  Even Cougars have limits.)



Oh, he'll be legal soon enough! 



Madi100 said:


> All right.  This has been fun, but I must put on my mother hat again.  I need to go and get the children from school.  Hmm, maybe I should consider boarding school.


Ooh, good idea!  (I just sat through helping my 3rd grader w/ science homework that I totally didn't understand!)


----------



## AnneR

jeanigor said:


> Today is "girls go out to lunch day" here at work. The 'guys' go out everyday. That leaves me all alone in the office.



Lunch??? I don't understand the concept.  Is that part of your workday?  It's not something I am familiar with.


----------



## jeanigor

dpuck1998 said:


> Do you really want to know?  It can best be explained in french and it is a favorite wine at my house!



Chateauneuf du Pape Domaine Grand Veneur Les Origines

Wow. I saw an angry elephant. Or was it a woozle?


----------



## AnneR

maroo said:


> 135 PAGES?!?!?!  Didn't this thread just start over?



Nay  We've been working on this one for a long time.  Several days at least.


----------



## dpuck1998

jeanigor said:


> Chateauneuf du Pape Domaine Grand Veneur Les Origines
> 
> Wow. I saw an angry elephant. Or was it a woozle?


----------



## kathrna

AnneR said:


> Woohoo!
> 
> Page 125 and 500!
> 
> Night all!



Congrats on 500 Anne!


----------



## kathrna

jeanigor said:


> Congrats and Good Night.
> 
> 
> 
> I miss Jeopardy far more than I would like. But DP is insistent that we get a large HD TV and a Blu-Ray player and upgrade our surround sound before Tivo.



Personally, I'd go Tivo before Blu-Ray.  JMHO


----------



## jeanigor

kathrna said:


> Personally, I'd go Tivo before Blu-Ray.  JMHO



He is....how do you say....*obstinate*.


----------



## katscradle

I have to have my nails cut down.
They are getting too long.
I don't like the way it feels when I type on the keyboard, and the laptop is worse.


----------



## AnneR

I have to say that this was clearly an entertaining thread today.  The ladies had a lot of fun.

Thanks for refocusing my day, I was letting issues from work creep into my priorities.  I am back on track now.


----------



## kathrna

jeanigor said:


> I kinda wish I had any type of fireplace right about now. These 40° nights are getting  old real quick. Yippie winter is coming.



Booo!!!  Winter!!!  Boo Winter!!!!!


----------



## AnneR

kathrna said:


> Booo!!!  Winter!!!  Boo Winter!!!!!



showing my support


----------



## jeanigor

AnneR said:


> I have to say that this was clearly an entertaining thread today.  The ladies had a lot of fun.
> 
> Thanks for refocusing my day, I was letting issues from work creep into my priorities.  I am back on track now.



Work??? What is that?


----------



## AnneR

Oh Todd...


----------



## sshaw10060

I feel dirty after reading this afternoons posts. I think I need a shower.  You ladies are dangerous when you form a pack.  What is the name for a pack of cougars?


----------



## jeanigor

AnneR said:


> Oh Todd...



Yes Anne?


----------



## sshaw10060

Wikipedia comes through.  A pack of cougars is a pride.


----------



## AnneR

jeanigor  244 
AnneR  232 

Took ya long enough


----------



## tlcoke

You guys & gals have been chatty today.  I'll have to go home and get caught up on the last 15 pages added since this morning.


----------



## AnneR

tlcoke said:


> You guys & gals have been chatty today.  I'll have to go home and get caught up on the last 15 pages added since this morning.



I think we may have an unspoken goal.

I have to fix dinner and grocery shop before I can get too focused.


----------



## jeanigor

AnneR said:


> jeanigor  244
> AnneR  232
> 
> Took ya long enough



I was going slow. Nobody likes someone that blows the competition away.



tlcoke said:


> You guys & gals have been chatty today.  I'll have to go home and get caught up on the last 15 pages added since this morning.



I thought we went rather slow today.



sshaw10060 said:


> Wikipedia comes through.  A pack of cougars is a pride.



"The DIS Pride 29 Cougar Club"


----------



## Madi100

jeanigor said:


> Tell me Don, what do you see?



I see two fairies.  But, I'm not Don.


----------



## AnneR

> I was going slow. Nobody likes someone that blows the competition away.


You are just too humble.

I'll be back...

Family duty calls.


----------



## kathrna

kimisabella said:


> Morning all - for those of you in chat last night, I will post the recipe for the pumpkin cheesecake, I know a few of you wanted it - anyone else can disregard this post
> 
> 
> Pumpkin Walnut Cheesecake
> 
> 
> 
> 1 cup crushed graham crackers
> 
> 1 cup sugar
> 
> 3/4 cup brown sugar
> 
> 6 tbsp butter, melted
> 
> 4 packages 8oz cream cheese, softened
> 
> 5 eggs
> 
> 16 oz pumpkin (pure pumkin, not pumpkin pie filling)
> 
> 1 3/4 tsp pumpkin pie spice
> 
> 1/4 cup heavy cream
> 
> 
> 
> Topping
> 
> 6 tbsp butter, softened
> 
> 1 cup brown sugar
> 
> 1 cup walnuts, coarsely chopped
> 
> 
> 
> Blend graham crackers, 1/4 cup sugar and the 6 tablesppons melted butter.  Press firmly over bottom and sides of a buttered 9 inch springform pan.  Chill.  Beat cream cheese until smooth.  Add the 3/4 cup sugar and 3/4 cup brown sugar, beating until well mixed.  Beat in the eggs, one at a time, until mixture is light and fluffy.  Beat in the pumpkin pie spice and heavy cream.  Mix in pumpkin.  Pour into pan.  Bake in the oven (325) for one hour, 35 minutes, remove pie from the oven.  Spread the topping over it and return to the oven for 10 minutes.  Remove from oven and cool on a wire rack.  Refrigerate for several hours or  overnight.
> 
> **Warning, this cheesecake is HUGE and you need a larger springform pan to fit it all in.  I make this in my food processor and the ingredient barely fit into it.  Enjoy**



Thanks for remembering, Andrea!  It's much appreciated!


----------



## Madi100

dpuck1998 said:


> Tell me that is code for something?



James only wishes.


----------



## georgemoe

sshaw10060 said:


> I feel dirty after reading this afternoons posts. I think I need a shower.  You ladies are dangerous when you form a pack.  What is the name for a pack of cougars?





sshaw10060 said:


> Wikipedia comes through.  A pack of cougars is a pride.



You sir are an instigator. 



Madi100 said:


> I see two fairies.  But, I'm not Don.



No it's a threesome. Don't you know nuttin?


----------



## Tonya2426

sshaw10060 said:


> I feel dirty after reading this afternoons posts. I think I need a shower. You ladies are dangerous when you form a pack. What is the name for a pack of cougars?


 


sshaw10060 said:


> Wikipedia comes through. A pack of cougars is a pride.


 


jeanigor said:


> "The DIS Pride 29 Cougar Club"


 
Beware!!!  We already have a thread sign up   

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2298629


----------



## kathrna

firsttimemom said:


> Good luck finding canned pumpkin. I needed some for a soup recipe and I think I checked every store in a 30 mile radius of Annapolis. Someone said there's a shortage due to heavy rains where they source the pumpkins.



I found it today at Walmart in NC.  I've been looking for it for months.  Something about the pumpkin farmers had a bum crop last year.  I don't remember why though.  But I snagged what I could today!


----------



## jeanigor

AnneR said:


> You are just too humble.
> 
> I'll be back...
> 
> Family duty calls.



I think we are going for a swim at the gym tonight, so I am not sure if I'll be back. I'm not the Governator, you know.


----------



## sshaw10060

georgemoe said:


> You sir are an instigator.



Yes, yes I am. Nothing like poking a caged tiger, oops I mean cougar.


----------



## kathrna

3guysandagal said:


> Hi Guys!
> A lot of work to cut and load, then unload, then split.
> We have a few hundred acres across the road that our neighbour owns and he lets me pull anything that fell over the winter out with my 4 wheeler.
> So I go in every other spring and drag out GOOD wood like Sugar Maple, Oak, or any other hardwood I may find.
> Just cut a 10'-16' log, chain it to the machine and drag it to the cottage where I cut it up, split and stack, without the extra loading and unloading.
> Here is my baby.....2008 Yamaha 450 Special Edition....



Sweeeeeetttt!!!!!  

I only have two wheels.


----------



## jeanigor

kathrna said:


> Sweeeeeetttt!!!!!
> 
> I only have two wheels.



 <---- Mom's approval. '08 Ultra.


----------



## Minnie Lor

Has anybody heard if there's an email show?  Last week they said no email show. They didn't mention it this week.


----------



## jeanigor

<cricket> <cricket> <cricket>


15 whole minutes without a post. wow.


Seems like the times for the Toy Story 1 & 2 3D Double Feature around here this weekend are 10am, 2pm, 6pm, 10pm...pretty much across the board at all theatre chains. A double cartoon feature at 10pm? I don't think I could do that....


----------



## AnneR

I'm back...


Dinner is served - butter chicken

Now I am not a chef, new dinner kit.  It is surpisingly good.  Not too spicy so the girls are enjoying it.


----------



## AnneR

jeanigor said:


> I think we are going for a swim at the gym tonight, so I am not sure if I'll be back. I'm not the Governator, you know.



well, I can't promise that you will keep your lead.


----------



## safetymom

What is butter chicken?  The waitress went on about how they were out of it the other night.  I had never heard of this.




AnneR said:


> I'm back...
> 
> 
> Dinner is served - butter chicken
> 
> Now I am not a chef, new dinner kit.  It is surpisingly good.  Not too spicy so the girls are enjoying it.


----------



## AnneR

safetymom said:


> What is butter chicken?  The waitress went on about how they were out of it the other night.  I had never heard of this.



Butter chicken is an indian dish.  The kit I used is more in the mild curry flavor.  I have had butter chicken in restaurants and the best description I could make is that it is like chicken poached in a mild butter sauce.  Yummy!

I would fix this kit again but it does not compare with an authentic indian restaurant dish.


----------



## katscradle

Well I have been somewhat productive this afternoon.
Made arrangements for someone to take all the wood away tomorrow.
So maybe we will get a price break from the Rob the tree guy.
I made an appointment to have my car cleaned on the inside for Monday, and a nail appointment for tomorrow morning. 
Now all I have to do is measure John's tires when he gets home.


----------



## TXYankee

AnneR said:


> Butter chicken is an indian dish.  The kit I used is more in the mild curry flavor.  I have had butter chicken in restaurants and the best description I could make is that it is like chicken poached in a mild butter sauce.  Yummy!
> 
> I would fix this kit again but it does not compare with an authentic indian restaurant dish.



Help a friend out...What is the name of the kit so I can buy it too!

I love easy, yummy work night meals.

  How much did it make?


----------



## Minnie Lor

Has anybody heard if there's an email show?  Last week they said no email show. They didn't mention it this week.


----------



## AnneR

TXYankee said:


> Help a friend out...What is the name of the kit so I can buy it too!
> 
> I love easy, yummy work night meals.
> 
> How much did it make?



It's a product line called Gourmantra - Butter Chicken.  We did not use the rice that came with the kit because I was not that patient.  It cooked on the stove top.  I used to sacks of the Uncle Ben's microwave rice (Jasmine cause thats what I had).  I fed four, two adults and two teen age girls who like indian food.  Needed more rice plenty of chicken and sauce.


----------



## jeanigor

Minnie Lor said:


> Has anybody heard if there's an email show?  Last week they said no email show. They didn't mention it this week.



I was wondering the same thing. No word one way or the other, as far as I know.


----------



## katscradle

Minnie Lor said:


> Has anybody heard if there's an email show?  Last week they said no email show. They didn't mention it this week.



I have not heard anything about there not being an email show.
So I am just waiting patiently.


----------



## jeanigor

AnneR said:


> It's a product line called Gourmantra - Butter Chicken.  We did not use the rice that came with the kit because I was not that patient.  It cooked on the stove top.  I used to sacks of the Uncle Ben's microwave rice (Jasmine cause thats what I had).  I fed four, two adults and two teen age girls who like indian food.  Needed more rice plenty of chicken and sauce.



I'll have to look for it at the grocer's. Sounds quick, easy and yummy.


----------



## jeanigor

katscradle said:


> I have not heard anything about there not being an email show.
> So I am just waiting patiently.



You would make one of us, my dear.


----------



## TXYankee

AnneR said:


> It's a product line called Gourmantra - Butter Chicken.  We did not use the rice that came with the kit because I was not that patient.  It cooked on the stove top.  I used to sacks of the Uncle Ben's microwave rice (Jasmine cause thats what I had).  I fed four, two adults and two teen age girls who like indian food.  Needed more rice plenty of chicken and sauce.



Sounds great...Where is the store is it?  Frozen food, Ethnic food, Hamburger helper section?


----------



## Minnie Lor

jeanigor said:


> I was wondering the same thing. No word one way or the other, as far as I know.





katscradle said:


> I have not heard anything about there not being an email show.
> So I am just waiting patiently.



Thanks. I'm not so patient. Corey spoiled us by getting it out in the morning if not the night before.


----------



## jeanigor

Minnie Lor said:


> Thanks. I'm not so patient. Corey spoiled us by getting it out in the morning if not the night before.



I was thinking the same thing.........GMTA!


----------



## Minnie Lor

GMTA? get moving the @$$ ??


----------



## AnneR

TXYankee said:


> Sounds great...Where is the store is it?  Frozen food, Ethnic food, Hamburger helper section?



It's in the Ethnic food section.  My store also has a variety of jarred sauces.  We have found the coconut sauces to be good for the girls all the curry's and such are too spicey for them even those marked mild.

I believe in quick meals and am into help in preparation.  My 15 year old will do most of the work if I dice up the chicken.  I never turn help down.


----------



## Minnie Lor

Minnie Lor said:


> GMTA? get moving the @$$ ??



Germs mutate....


----------



## Renysmom

I must say I am TOTALLY impressed at the posting done today.. The shear number during the day, a work day to boot is amazing..

Lots I wanted to comment about, but then realized you all were far ahead of me and my comments would be meaningless..

So way to go!!!


----------



## katscradle

WooHoo Disney called and I am getting my cake!


----------



## chirurgeon

I have succumbed.  I have become part of the "steek" collective.  I know I will want one for my solo trip in April, so I had to get it for DAP to be part of the steek display.  However that is decided to be done.  I guess at this point we will have at least 20 steeks there.

Kim


----------



## Launchpad11B

dpuck1998 said:


> Like these?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ahh...C: prompt    I can do some mean command prompt work!!



The cyclic rate of the M-249 SAW is too much for the M-4 magazine shown in the pic to handle. It needs to be belt fed to fire without jamming.


----------



## tiggerbell

Launchpad11B said:


> The cyclic rate of the M-249 SAW is too much for the M-4 magazine shown in the pic to handle. It needs to be belt fed to fire without jamming.


 

Wow, did you just save me from a really embarrassing moment!  I'll make the proper adjustments.  Thanks, Paul!


----------



## AnneR

Launchpad11B said:


> The cyclic rate of the M-249 SAW is too much for the M-4 magazine shown in the pic to handle. It needs to be belt fed to fire without jamming.



and I understand every word


----------



## Renysmom

Launchpad11B said:


> The cyclic rate of the M-249 SAW is too much for the M-4 magazine shown in the pic to handle. It needs to be belt fed to fire without jamming.



Show off!!! 

Now if you can tell us the hot new shoe styles for spring 2010 WITHOUT asking the ladies in your house I will be even more impressed


----------



## wildfan1473

Renysmom said:


> Show off!!!
> 
> Now if you can tell us the hot new shoe styles for spring 2010 WITHOUT asking the ladies in your house I will be even more impressed



EXTRA CREDIT if you can tell us what colors they will be in


----------



## Madi100

Launchpad11B said:


> The cyclic rate of the M-249 SAW is too much for the M-4 magazine shown in the pic to handle. It needs to be belt fed to fire without jamming.



I'm sure somewhere, in some far remote area of the world there is someone who is turned on by that kind of talk.  Not here.  Someone please post another picture of Edward.


----------



## dpuck1998

georgemoe said:


> You sir are an instigator.
> 
> 
> 
> No it's a threesome. Don't you know nuttin?



You tell 'em Jorge!!



Launchpad11B said:


> The cyclic rate of the M-249 SAW is too much for the M-4 magazine shown in the pic to handle. It needs to be belt fed to fire without jamming.



I honestly had that same thought and I was waiting for a comment like that.  Who the heck uses a clip for a SAW?



Madi100 said:


> I'm sure somewhere, in some far remote area of the world there is someone who is turned on by that kind of talk.  Not here.  Someone please post another picture of Edward.



that would be me! I'm unable to stand for a short time.


----------



## kathrna

Launchpad11B said:


> The cyclic rate of the M-249 SAW is too much for the M-4 magazine shown in the pic to handle. It needs to be belt fed to fire without jamming.



Oh Paul, _EVERYONE _ knows that!


----------



## Justin Jett

dpuck1998 said:


> I'm unable to stand for a short time.



Me too!


----------



## kathrna

wildfan1473 said:


> I'm sitting here watching baseball, eating pizza in my jammies reading this thread, thinking I need a beer.



A beer at 3:24 in the afternoon is a good idea _unless_ you still have to go get the kiddos.


----------



## dpuck1998

Justin Jett said:


> Me too!



  That might be the funniest thing I've heard in a long time.   You have a great sense of humor.  I can't wait for my cart ride!  Can you tow a double stroller?


----------



## kathrna

jeanigor said:


> "The DIS Pride 29 Cougar Club"



Did I miss the reference to "29" ?


----------



## Renysmom

Justin Jett said:


> Me too!



Justin, Justin, Justin


----------



## AnneR

Justin Jett said:


> Me too!



Justin

I am so looking forward to meeting you at DAP.  I love your sense of humor.


----------



## kathrna

katscradle said:


> Well I have been somewhat productive this afternoon.
> Made arrangements for someone to take all the wood away tomorrow.
> So maybe we will get a price break from the Rob the tree guy.
> I made an appointment to have my car cleaned on the inside for Monday, and a nail appointment for tomorrow morning.
> Now all I have to do is measure John's tires when he gets home.



Measure John's tires??  Why?


----------



## kathrna

katscradle said:


> WooHoo Disney called and I am getting my cake!



YAY YOU!  And _they_ called _you_!  Even better!!!


----------



## kathrna

chirurgeon said:


> I have succumbed.  I have become part of the "steek" collective.  I know I will want one for my solo trip in April, so I had to get it for DAP to be part of the steek display.  However that is decided to be done.  I guess at this point we will have at least 20 steeks there.
> 
> Kim



How do you all actually "snap" the picture if the stEEEEk is a few feet away from you?  Is it in the set up of the stEEEEK? Just wondering.


----------



## AnneR

I am wondering if we posted ourselves out this week.  Very quiet night 

I have been organizing for my trip to Virginia Beach tomorrow.  I am going to visit my oldest daughter who moved their in August.  I miss her and am looking forward to seeing her but....


VENT - 

She left a ton of stuff that she wants me to bring
It's not even packed all sorts of bags and piles.  She couldn't even put her power drill back in its case.  Just sitting there scattered all over the place.

I feel better now.


----------



## kathrna

It sounds like a fun trip even though YOU have to pick up and pack her crap, um, I mean "stuff".  I kinda do that to my mom sometimes when we go visit.  If I run out of room in my luggage I ask her to bring it w/her the next time she comes out.  But I DO try to put it all together for her. 

I don't think anyone will answer my questions.  I think that they don't know me and skip over me.  But I'm trying!!  

Last night in chat I said goodnight, Paul said "nite" and EVERYONE said goodnight to him.  His was one of two goodnights that I got.  So "Thanks, Paul" for making me feel like I'm 'someone'!  

And I'm NOT "woe is me'ing!"  I PROMISE.  I'll just keep pluggin' away here.


----------



## wildfan1473

kathrna said:


> A beer at 3:24 in the afternoon is a good idea _unless_ you still have to go get the kiddos.



Actually, it was only 2:24 my time, and I still had an hour before I had to drive a whopping 1/4 mile to the bus stop 

OK, you got me, I never had the beer.

I did, however, stay in my jammies all day - Penn State pants, white t-shirt and Penn State sweatshirt.  Now I'm changing into my Phillies jammies. (What can I say - it was a rainy, cold pukey day!)


----------



## AnneR

> I did, however, stay in my jammies all day



I so love my work at home days.  I usually get out of jammies eventually but sometimes not til 4:00.


----------



## AnneR

kathrna said:


> It sounds like a fun trip even though YOU have to pick up and pack her crap, um, I mean "stuff".  I kinda do that to my mom sometimes when we go visit.  If I run out of room in my luggage I ask her to bring it w/her the next time she comes out.  But I DO try to put it all together for her.
> 
> I don't think anyone will answer my questions.  I think that they don't know me and skip over me.  But I'm trying!!
> 
> Last night in chat I said goodnight, Paul said "nite" and EVERYONE said goodnight to him.  His was one of two goodnights that I got.  So "Thanks, Paul" for making me feel like I'm 'someone'!
> 
> And I'm NOT "woe is me'ing!"  I PROMISE.  I'll just keep pluggin' away here.


I laughed about eveyone saying nite to Paul and he wasn't leaving.

It was moving so fast that I missed the person who actually did say goodnight.  So make sure you post here tonight and I will make up for missing you last night.


----------



## Tonya2426

kathrna said:


> How do you all actually "snap" the picture if the stEEEEk is a few feet away from you? Is it in the set up of the stEEEEK? Just wondering.


 
You set the timer on the camera first and then stick the stEEK out for the picture.


----------



## kathrna

Thanks, Anne!  I had to laugh at that, too.  He was explaining all over the place that HE wasn't leaving!!

I miss jammie days, but now that the boys are in school, I don't miss homeschool any more.  I like my freedom!  I can play on the computer, watch MY tv shows, work in the yard and not feel guilty that I should be inside teaching them.  I've not been paid to go to work in so long that I just have no gumption to go back to work.  Let's be honest, I'm L-A-Z-Y!


----------



## AnneR

I give you credit for homeschooling.  I don't have the patience with my kids that is needed.

I always thought that eventually I would not work but at this point with over 25 years at the same company, I will retire before I become a SAHM.  Sometimes I think it would make life simplier if I did.


----------



## DVCsince02

kathrna said:


> It sounds like a fun trip even though YOU have to pick up and pack her crap, um, I mean "stuff".  I kinda do that to my mom sometimes when we go visit.  If I run out of room in my luggage I ask her to bring it w/her the next time she comes out.  But I DO try to put it all together for her.
> 
> I don't think anyone will answer my questions.  I think that they don't know me and skip over me.  But I'm trying!!
> 
> Last night in chat I said goodnight, Paul said "nite" and EVERYONE said goodnight to him.  His was one of two goodnights that I got.  So "Thanks, Paul" for making me feel like I'm 'someone'!
> 
> And I'm NOT "woe is me'ing!"  I PROMISE.  I'll just keep pluggin' away here.



 Kathy!


----------



## katscradle

kathrna said:


> Measure John's tires??  Why?



I have to measure his tires to see if his truck can go on this hoist that they have so it can be rust checked.
I will also have his truck detailed in and out at the same time.


----------



## AnneR

I missed you Jen.

I was reading the vicious Jon & Kate Plus 8 on the Community Boards.


----------



## katscradle

wildfan1473 said:


> Actually, it was only 2:24 my time, and I still had an hour before I had to drive a whopping 1/4 mile to the bus stop
> 
> OK, you got me, I never had the beer.
> 
> I did, however, stay in my jammies all day - Penn State pants, white t-shirt and Penn State sweatshirt.  Now I'm changing into my Phillies jammies. (What can I say - it was a rainy, cold pukey day!)



I do that sometimes when the weather is crap and I don't have to go out anywhere.


----------



## WDWtraveler27

anyone know why there is no email show?


----------



## kathrna

Tonya2426 said:


> You set the timer on the camera first and then stick the stEEK out for the picture.



Ohhhhhhh, I never thought of that.  Wasn't usin' the 'ol noggin'.  Thanks Tonya!


----------



## AnneR

We talked about this earlier Luis Enrique.  I don't think anyone is clear if there is or is not going to be an email show.


----------



## kathrna

DVCsince02 said:


> Kathy!



Hi Jen!


----------



## katscradle

kathrna said:


> Thanks, Anne!  I had to laugh at that, too.  He was explaining all over the place that HE wasn't leaving!!
> 
> I miss jammie days, but now that the boys are in school, I don't miss homeschool any more.  I like my freedom!  I can play on the computer, watch MY tv shows, work in the yard and not feel guilty that I should be inside teaching them.  I've not been paid to go to work in so long that I just have no gumption to go back to work.  Let's be honest, I'm L-A-Z-Y!



Homeschooling my boys would terrify me.
They don't listen well to me at the best of times.


----------



## kathrna

katscradle said:


> I have to measure his tires to see if his truck can go on this hoist that they have so it can be rust checked.
> I will also have his truck detailed in and out at the same time.



Do you do rust checks yearly b/c of the snow and salt?  I am only assuming that it snows a lot in your part of Canada, though I have no idea.  

You are a good wife to have it detailed.  My DH was supposed to do that before he left.  Now he wants me to go have it done.  And sit.  And wait.  That sounds as fun as watching paint dry.  Of course, I could take a book.


----------



## WDWtraveler27

AnneR said:


> We talked about this earlier Luis Enrique.  I don't think anyone is clear if there is or is not going to be an email show.


oh sorry, I havent had much time today to look at the boards....school and stuff


----------



## AnneR

katscradle said:


> Homeschooling my boys would terrify me.
> They don't listen well to me at the best of times.



Listening to mom is not what my youngest does best.  Now that we are "pre-teen"  Mom is just plain dumb.

I can't imagine trying to teach through the attitude.


----------



## kathrna

AnneR said:


> I give you credit for homeschooling.  I don't have the patience with my kids that is needed.
> 
> I always thought that eventually I would not work but at this point with over 25 years at the same company, I will retire before I become a SAHM.  Sometimes I think it would make life simplier if I did.



I liked it the first two years, but last year we were all so lazy and I just wanted to spend time in Orlando.  We took our books w/us, but it's hard to stay focused.  I blew through a lot of DVC points in the last two years!  But it was worth it.  And it was worth it to be home w/the boys.  I got to know them better as people.  To know their strengths and weaknesses in school.  I now know what to look for when they bring stuff home.  I KNOW what they are capable of and I refuse to settle for less.  I'm not a tyrant, but having had them as students, they don't have a lot of room to pull the wool over my eyes.


----------



## kathrna

WDWtraveler27 said:


> oh sorry, I havent had much time today to look at the boards....school and stuff



Did you end up watching all three movies last night?


----------



## katscradle

kathrna said:


> Do you do rust checks yearly b/c of the snow and salt?  I am only assuming that it snows a lot in your part of Canada, though I have no idea.
> 
> You are a good wife to have it detailed.  My DH was supposed to do that before he left.  Now he wants me to go have it done.  And sit.  And wait.  That sounds as fun as watching paint dry.  Of course, I could take a book.



Yes we have to do the rust checking, but not so much b/c of the snow.
It's the salt that will kill the body of a vehicle.
As for having it detailed well I can get a great deal by having his truck rustchecked and detailed they will clean mine for next to nothing.
After Kenny getting sick the other day, I am thinking this is a great deal.
Take a good book and a coffee and go for it.
Then tell him he needs to pay you for your time. 
John likes to point out to me every now and then that this is what I receive
a paycheck for..
He's my boss!!
So he thinks!!


----------



## WDWtraveler27

kathrna said:


> Did you end up watching all three movies last night?


nope....I watched POTC3 and my mom told me to go to sleep xD

I ahve a question.....did anyone understand POTC3?


----------



## AnneR

WDWtraveler27 said:


> nope....I watched POTC3 and my mom told me to go to sleep xD
> 
> I ahve a question.....did anyone understand POTC3?



I have never made it through the whole movie.  I am not good at sitting still and quiet.


----------



## georgemoe

Justin Jett said:


> Me too!



Skip you are a hoot! 



dpuck1998 said:


> That might be the funniest thing I've heard in a long time.   You have a great sense of humor.  I can't wait for my cart ride!  Can you tow a double stroller?



Good question Puck!



kathrna said:


> I don't think anyone will answer my questions.  I think that they don't know me and skip over me.  But I'm trying!!
> 
> Last night in chat I said goodnight, Paul said "nite" and EVERYONE said goodnight to him.  His was one of two goodnights that I got.  So "Thanks, Paul" for making me feel like I'm 'someone'!
> 
> And I'm NOT "woe is me'ing!"  I PROMISE.  I'll just keep pluggin' away here.



Sorry if I missed you leaving last night Kathy. I try to say nights to everyone if I see you signing out.


----------



## kathrna

georgemoe said:


> Sorry if I missed you leaving last night Kathy. I try to say nights to everyone if I see you signing out.



No worries, George.  No worries.  It was just pretty funny watching the quick scroll of everyone saying goodnight to Paul.    The screen went by like lightening!


----------



## WDWtraveler27

AnneR said:


> I have never made it through the whole movie.  I am not good at sitting still and quiet.


its weird and some of it is pointless but its my third favorite live action movie


----------



## kathrna

Now George, do I have this right?  You left your wife in Norway during DATW 1.0?  Are you that person?  Or am I confused?  I remember hearing about it on the podcast when it happened.  I'm just trying to get my people straight here.  If I'm wrong, my apoligies.


----------



## AnneR

kathrna said:


> No worries, George.  No worries.  It was just pretty funny watching the quick scroll of everyone saying goodnight to Paul.    The screen went by like lightening!



and...
Sometimes the conversations are so outrageous you have to stop to figure out... did they just say what I thought they said


----------



## kathrna

Look at me!  I didn't even notice that I went over 400!!!


----------



## AnneR

kathrna said:


> Look at me!  I didn't even notice that I went over 400!!!


----------



## WDWtraveler27

congrats!


----------



## kathrna

WDWtraveler27 said:


> nope....I watched POTC3 and my mom told me to go to sleep xD
> 
> I ahve a question.....did anyone understand POTC3?



I've never seen 2 or 3 <ducking sheepishly and smiling nervously>


----------



## AnneR

and

We are at 150 pages - only 100 pages left in the life of this thread.

Oh John...

we will need another update.


----------



## WDWtraveler27

i have 2,074


----------



## WDWtraveler27

kathrna said:


> I've never seen 2 or 3 <ducking sheepishly and smiling nervously>


#2 is the best


----------



## kathrna

WDWtraveler27 said:


> i have 2,074



Yet I have so many more years on you!  How'd you do that??!!


----------



## katscradle

kathrna said:


> Look at me!  I didn't even notice that I went over 400!!!



Congrats!!! 
100 more and you will be a DSI veteran.


----------



## WDWtraveler27

kathrna said:


> Yet I have so many more years on you!  How'd you do that??!!


its called the teen boards..the teen boards


----------



## AnneR

kathrna said:


> Yet I have so many more years on you!  How'd you do that??!!



I think it is the years.  My kids teach me how to do stuff all the time.  They are light years ahead of me.


----------



## tiggerbell

There's a new pre-trip link in my signature...


----------



## kathrna

OK, so here's my vent for the day...

I'm at Walmart shopping, standing in front of the cheese when this older gentleman strikes up a conversation with me.  He's talking about how he has to buy the low fat/non fat cheese b/c he has high cholesterol.  "Gotta watch what you eat.  When you get to be my age, I'm 72, things start to go wrong.  But you, what are you, 39?  You don't have to worry about that yet."  me: "uh, yeah, I do."  and I get away as quickly as possible.  My vent IS is that I don't THINK I look that old.  I AM older than that, but you know, someone doesn't need to TELL me that.  When I went to my reunion a couple of years ago, there were some sun worshipers that had seen better days, my friends,  Better days.  Oh well,  there's no stopping it.  We all age.  I just hope I do it more gracefully than others.


----------



## AnneR

Great start to your trip report.

I am flying in on Thursday as well maybe we will have an airport siting.


----------



## kathrna

tiggerbell said:


> There's a new pre-trip link in my signature...



Awesome!  We don't drive in until late Thursday night.  Todd-a-palooza!  Good!


----------



## AnneR

Kathy

He probably just pulled a number that he thought was safe because he was afraid of offending you.  He did anyway.  I guess I would love to have someone say they thought I looked 39 cause that means I don't look a day over 40.


----------



## WDWtraveler27

so wats going on with everyone?


----------



## AnneR

WDWtraveler27 said:


> so wats going on with everyone?



I think you will think I am boring...

I am watching Project Runway and reading the newspaper and of course chatting with my DIS buddies.


----------



## jeanigor

Minnie Lor said:


> GMTA? get moving the @$$ ??



Great Minds Think Alike


----------



## AnneR

Todd - are you all wet?


----------



## WDWtraveler27

hahahah Im writing an essay for english class  its due tomorrow and it took me 3 days to finish the rough draft


----------



## AnneR

WDWtraveler27 said:


> hahahah Im writing an essay for english class  its due tomorrow and it took me 3 days to finish the rough draft



Thankfully I am done with the English paper days but I have spent many a late night writing grants for funding.


----------



## WDWtraveler27

what is your job?


----------



## AnneR

WDWtraveler27 said:


> what is your job?



I work for an organization that provide a variety of community for supports for individuals with barriers to independence - adults with disabilities, homeless veterans, etc.

I oversee many programs and one of the things I have to do is obtain funding.

So if you think that you will never write a paper again once you are out of school, I am warning you, I write more know than I did in English Composition in college.


----------



## Renysmom

tiggerbell said:


> There's a new pre-trip link in my signature...



Yea!!!!!



AnneR said:


> Todd - are you all wet?



 That question can be answered so many way... Wait till George, Paul and ADP see it..


----------



## jeanigor

WDWtraveler27 said:


> anyone know why there is no email show?



Still no word.



WDWtraveler27 said:


> oh sorry, I havent had much time today to look at the boards....school and stuff



That is no excuse.



kathrna said:


> Now George, do I have this right?  You left your wife in Norway during DATW 1.0?  Are you that person?  Or am I confused?  I remember hearing about it on the podcast when it happened.  I'm just trying to get my people straight here.  If I'm wrong, my apoligies.



Although he is trying to get us to forget that wonderful story...he is indeed that same person.



kathrna said:


> Look at me!  I didn't even notice that I went over 400!!!







tiggerbell said:


> There's a new pre-trip link in my signature...



I saw that. What is a Todd-A-Palooza?????



WDWtraveler27 said:


> so wats going on with everyone?



Just relaxing before bed.



AnneR said:


> Todd - are you all wet?



All dry now!!


----------



## WDWtraveler27

Actually I love writing papers for english  I wrote 4 pages front and back as the rough draft ..... thats why i am taking so long to type it out.


----------



## AnneR

> That question can be answered so many way... Wait till George, Paul and ADP see it..



I know, I know but I couldn't resist.


----------



## WDWtraveler27

jeanigor said:


> Still no word.
> 
> 
> 
> That is no excuse.
> 
> 
> 
> Although he is trying to get us to forget that wonderful story...he is indeed that same person.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I saw that. What is a Todd-A-Palooza?????
> 
> 
> 
> Just relaxing before bed.
> 
> 
> 
> All dry now!!


you are right! school is not as important as the DIS


----------



## AnneR

WDWtraveler27 said:


> Actually I love writing papers for english  I wrote 4 pages front and back as the rough draft ..... thats why i am taking so long to type it out.



That's great - good writing skills really come in handy.  

I often make potential employees create a writing sample on the spot.


----------



## WDWtraveler27

*coughScarisawesomecough*


----------



## WDWtraveler27

AnneR said:


> That's great - good writing skills really come in handy.
> 
> I often make potential employees create a writing sample on the spot.


I couldnt stop writing until my teacher told me that the point where my story was when he read it was a good place to end it....we are supposed to write a Ch. 11 for animal farm.....I wrote Ch. 11 and 12 and I wanted to do an epilouge


----------



## jeanigor

So I had a conversation with DP over dinner this evening about DATW....specifically Mexico.

He looked at me funny when I said La Cava. Seeing as how Spanish is his native language, this threw me a tad.

After some speaking to his parents and looking through various dictionaries, we deduce that La Cava is a Catalan word, meaning cellar. 

On a side note, it means 'woman who works in the oldest profession' in Arabic.

I'm happy to call it The Ditch though. It has more character.


----------



## kathrna

AnneR said:


> Todd - are you all wet?



Why would Todd be all wet?  Did he ride his moped to work today??


----------



## WDWtraveler27

wat is DP?


----------



## jeanigor

kathrna said:


> Why would Todd be all wet?  Did he ride his moped to work today??



DP and I went to the gym for a swim after work.


----------



## ADP

Hi Everyone   Hope you are all having a good evening.  Thunderstorms all around us tonight.


----------



## scarlett873

ADP said:


> Hi Everyone   Hope you are all having a good evening.  Thunderstorms all around us tonight.


What a coincidence...it's stormy here too! 

I'm tired and going to bed...have fun, but not too much fun, without me!


----------



## AnneR

ADP said:


> Hi Everyone   Hope you are all having a good evening.  Thunderstorms all around us tonight.



Evening Aaron

We are a small calm group tonight.

No storms in Maryland but cold enough for me to have the heat on.


----------



## ADP

scarlett873 said:


> What a coincidence...it's stormy here too!
> 
> I'm tired and going to bed...have fun, but not too much fun, without me!


Night B.  Hopefully, the storms will get out of Dodge.  



AnneR said:


> Evening Aaron
> 
> We are a small calm group tonight.
> 
> No storms in Maryland but cold enough for me to have the heat on.


Hi Anne.  Boy, I've missed our late night thread chats.  This thread has gone gangbusters since it started last weekend.


----------



## kathrna

Night Brandie!  Any word?  

I like your new DAP spatula, Aaron.


----------



## jeanigor

WDWtraveler27 said:


> wat is DP?



DW = Dear/Disney Wife
DH = Dear/Disney Husband
DP = Dear/Disney Partner


----------



## georgemoe

kathrna said:


> Now George, do I have this right?  You left your wife in Norway during DATW 1.0?  Are you that person?  Or am I confused?  I remember hearing about it on the podcast when it happened.  I'm just trying to get my people straight here.  If I'm wrong, my apoligies.



Yes Kathy that is me. But understand, the "leaving" equated to me jumping out of a Norway boat before my wife and forgetting to get the wheelchair she was using that night. So I was about 25 feet way from her not leaving anywhere. But somehow this turned into leaving my wife in Norway. It works for some people so I'm cool with it.


----------



## AnneR

> Hi Anne. Boy, I've missed our late night thread chats. This thread has gone gangbusters since it started last weekend.


It sure has.  Today, during the day was a hoot.  I was very surprised to come back to 15 pages.


----------



## Minnie Lor

jeanigor said:


> Great Minds Think Alike



Never would've gotten it. Was scratching my head all night.


----------



## ADP

kathrna said:


> Night Brandie!  Any word?
> 
> I like your new DAP spatula, Aaron.


Thanks Kathy!  I liked it so much I decided to put it in my signature.  At least until DAP is over.


----------



## WDWtraveler27

Senor George xD


----------



## AnneR

georgemoe said:


> Yes Kathy that is me. But understand, the "leaving" equated to me jumping out of a Norway boat before my wife and forgetting to get the wheelchair she was using that night. So I was about 25 feet way from her not leaving anywhere. But somehow this turned into leaving my wife in Norway. It works for some people so I'm cool with it.



Wasn't there a drawn mustache involved in this event?


----------



## kathrna

georgemoe said:


> Yes Kathy that is me. But understand, the "leaving" equated to me jumping out of a Norway boat before my wife and forgetting to get the wheelchair she was using that night. So I was about 25 feet way from her not leaving anywhere. But somehow this turned into leaving my wife in Norway. It works for some people so I'm cool with it.



Well now I have the story straight from the horses mouth.  It's a great story though!  I see why you're famous for it!


----------



## scarlett873

georgemoe said:


> Yes Kathy that is me. But understand, the "leaving" equated to me jumping out of a Norway boat before my wife and forgetting to get the wheelchair she was using that night. So I was about 25 feet way from her not leaving anywhere. But somehow this turned into leaving my wife in Norway. It works for some people so I'm cool with it.


And that was quite hilarious to witness...we all turn and see poor Deb pushing her own wheelchair...

Ok...now I'm going to bed...


----------



## Renysmom

Now that the Mountaineers appear to have won this one securely I am off to bed...  Sweet dreams my friends, "talk" tomorrow


----------



## Minnie Lor

WDWtraveler27 said:


> nope....I watched POTC3 and my mom told me to go to sleep xD
> 
> I ahve a question.....did anyone understand POTC3?



I've seen all three many many times. Loved POTC3. My husband and I walked out of the theater and we both said "what were they smokin?" 

Very creative minds to come up with all of the craziness. Still I loved it.


----------



## AnneR

scarlett873 said:


> And that was quite hilarious to witness...we all turn and see poor Deb pushing her own wheelchair...
> 
> Ok...now I'm going to bed...



Night Brandie!

Pixie dust coming your way - here's hoping you get the job offer.


----------



## kathrna

OK, the clock is striking eleven here, so I need to go.  I'm pooped. 

Anne, if I don't talk to you tomorrow, have a great trip to VA Beach.  Good luck stuffing all the stuff into your car.  

Brandie, let us know about the job when you hear.

Luis Enrique, finish your homework!

Todd, get some supper.

George, I'm going now.  Not Paul, *ME*!

Night everyone else who isn't listed on this page!


----------



## AnneR

kathrna said:


> OK, the clock is striking eleven here, so I need to go.  I'm pooped.
> 
> Anne, if I don't talk to you tomorrow, have a great trip to VA Beach.  Good luck stuffing all the stuff into your car.
> 
> Brandie, let us know about the job when you hear.
> 
> Luis Enrique, finish your homework!
> 
> Todd, get some supper.
> 
> George, I'm going now.  Not Paul, *ME*!
> 
> Night everyone else who isn't listed on this page!



Goodnight Kathy!

I'm still watching Project Runway.


----------



## Minnie Lor

kathrna said:


> OK, the clock is striking eleven here, so I need to go.  I'm pooped.
> 
> Anne, if I don't talk to you tomorrow, have a great trip to VA Beach.  Good luck stuffing all the stuff into your car.
> 
> Brandie, let us know about the job when you hear.
> 
> Luis Enrique, finish your homework!
> 
> Todd, get some supper.
> 
> George, I'm going now.  Not Paul, *ME*!
> 
> Night everyone else who isn't listed on this page!



G'nite. Sweet dreams.


----------



## WDWtraveler27

I love my dogs


----------



## Justin Jett

dpuck1998 said:


> That might be the funniest thing I've heard in a long time.   You have a great sense of humor.  I can't wait for my cart ride!  Can you tow a double stroller?



Donny,

Never had the occasion to try, but if I could.....perhaps I could audition for a role as a trolley horse.  "I'm rollin' right down the middle of Main Street USA..."

Thanks everyine for the kind words about my humor. Humor is a great form of medicine. It is also a great icebreaker that helps some people see me, and not my disability.


----------



## AnneR

Evening Justin

I thought I was all alone here - Todd is giving my daughter a hard time on FB.


----------



## AnneR

Well, Models of the Runway is coming to a close.  I can't believe I did another late night this week.

I will see you all in the morning.


----------



## Justin Jett

You are not alone.


----------



## jeanigor

AnneR said:


> Evening Justin
> 
> I thought I was all alone here - Todd is giving my daughter a hard time on FB.



Moi???


----------



## AnneR

jeanigor said:


> Moi???





She's actually a great kid, well not so much a kid anymore.  I am glad she is coming to DAP but I will have to be careful about too many stories cause she's reading these boards.  But I can talk about her sisters...


----------



## jeanigor

Reading trip reports with food pron in them makes me a hungry boy! But it is late and not good to eat right before you go to bed. Guess it will be a big breakfast day tomorrow!!

Night computer-nut friends!!!!!


----------



## AnneR

Morning all!

It's chilly again this morining.

I have some things to take of this morning and will be hitting the road as soon as the girls get home to drive to Virginia Beach.  I sure am hoping that we are able to leave early enough to miss most of the DC traffic.  I know I am going to have issues with the tunnels near Virginia Beach.


----------



## tlcoke

Morning everyone!  It's windy & raining here in Louisville, so I cannot go for my walk this morning.  It didn't get as cold last night stayed around 60 degrees but the wet windy conditions make is miserable.

I was tired last night so, I didn't log on when I got home, so it looks like I have a lot of catching up to do  reading the thread, since yesterday morning.


----------



## TSWJan78

Godd morning everyone..  Sorry I missed you guys last night.  Hope everyone has a super de duper day!!


----------



## jeanigor

Happy Friday DAP DISer's!!!!!! 

10 weeks and 10 hours until DATW!!
10 weeks, 1 day, 14 hours until TSMM 2.0!!!


----------



## Annette_VA

jeanigor said:


> Happy Friday DAP DISer's!!!!!!
> 
> 10 weeks and 10 hours until DATW!!
> 10 weeks, 1 day, 14 hours until TSMM 2.0!!!


----------



## LMO429

Wow time is just flying by I cant wait for december to be here already


----------



## Renysmom

AnneR said:


> Morning all!
> 
> It's chilly again this morining.
> 
> I have some things to take of this morning and will be hitting the road as soon as the girls get home to drive to Virginia Beach.  I sure am hoping that we are able to leave early enough to miss most of the DC traffic.  I know I am going to have issues with the tunnels near Virginia Beach.



You should try and get through NVA by 3:00,otherwise try not to approach the northers part of 95 south in VA (around Springfield) till after 6, otherwise you will justsit in traffic.

64 and VA Beach rraffic has not been bad at all since the summer ended.  Watch for cops on 295, I drive 295 everyday and they have been out there alot more lately..

I am heading the opposite way today, Richmond to NVA.. If I see you on the other side of the road I will wave 



jeanigor said:


> Happy Friday DAP DISer's!!!!!!
> 
> 10 weeks and 10 hours until DATW!!
> 10 weeks, 1 day, 14 hours until TSMM 2.0!!!



Can't Wait!!!


----------



## wildfan1473

Morning all!  Sorry I missed you last night, DH came home.  He doesn't like it much when I bring the laptop into bed   Unless, of course, we're looking up lakes to fish at or camping spots or boats he'd like to own someday....

I actually have a busy day today, but I'll try to catch up and post later.  I get to go to school and serve Culver's Sundaes to the kids at lunch


----------



## tlcoke

jeanigor said:


> Happy Friday DAP DISer's!!!!!!
> 
> 10 weeks and 10 hours until DATW!!
> 10 weeks, 1 day, 14 hours until TSMM 2.0!!!



Woo Hoo!!!  

Even better for me I have 1 more week of work before my Vacation starts and then I will be traveling for 14 days.  4 days in Texas then 10 days at WDW.


----------



## DVCsince02

tiggerbell said:


> There's a new pre-trip link in my signature...







kathrna said:


> OK, so here's my vent for the day...
> 
> I'm at Walmart shopping, standing in front of the cheese when this older gentleman strikes up a conversation with me.  He's talking about how he has to buy the low fat/non fat cheese b/c he has high cholesterol.  "Gotta watch what you eat.  When you get to be my age, I'm 72, things start to go wrong.  But you, what are you, 39?  You don't have to worry about that yet."  me: "uh, yeah, I do."  and I get away as quickly as possible.  My vent IS is that I don't THINK I look that old.  I AM older than that, but you know, someone doesn't need to TELL me that.  When I went to my reunion a couple of years ago, there were some sun worshipers that had seen better days, my friends,  Better days.  Oh well,  there's no stopping it.  We all age.  I just hope I do it more gracefully than others.







kathrna said:


> Now George, do I have this right?  You left your wife in Norway during DATW 1.0?  Are you that person?  Or am I confused?  I remember hearing about it on the podcast when it happened.  I'm just trying to get my people straight here.  If I'm wrong, my apoligies.







georgemoe said:


> Yes Kathy that is me. But understand, the "leaving" equated to me jumping out of a Norway boat before my wife and forgetting to get the wheelchair she was using that night. So I was about 25 feet way from her not leaving anywhere. But somehow this turned into leaving my wife in Norway. It works for some people so I'm cool with it.



He was just excited to see us and started walking to us and talking.  When we turned around, Deb was pushing her own wheelchair.  For her revenge, she drew on his face while passed out from a fun night of DATW.



jeanigor said:


> Happy Friday DAP DISer's!!!!!!
> 
> 10 weeks and 10 hours until DATW!!
> 10 weeks, 1 day, 14 hours until TSMM 2.0!!!


----------



## wildfan1473

kathrna said:


> Thanks, Anne!  I had to laugh at that, too.  He was explaining all over the place that HE wasn't leaving!!
> 
> I miss jammie days, but now that the boys are in school, I don't miss homeschool any more.  I like my freedom!  I can play on the computer, watch MY tv shows, work in the yard and not feel guilty that I should be inside teaching them.  I've not been paid to go to work in so long that I just have no gumption to go back to work.  Let's be honest, I'm L-A-Z-Y!



It's been a rough couple of years with the boys, but now that they are both in school, I am taking full advantage of my "me" time while I can.



kathrna said:


> Look at me!  I didn't even notice that I went over 400!!!







AnneR said:


> Todd - are you all wet?



I don't even want to know 



jeanigor said:


> Happy Friday DAP DISer's!!!!!!
> 
> 10 weeks and 10 hours until DATW!!
> 10 weeks, 1 day, 14 hours until TSMM 2.0!!!







tiggerbell said:


> There's a new pre-trip link in my signature...



Todd-a-palooza!  I love it!  I'll have to check it out later.


----------



## wildfan1473

kathrna said:


> OK, so here's my vent for the day...
> 
> I'm at Walmart shopping, standing in front of the cheese when this older gentleman strikes up a conversation with me.  He's talking about how he has to buy the low fat/non fat cheese b/c he has high cholesterol.  "Gotta watch what you eat.  When you get to be my age, I'm 72, things start to go wrong.  But you, what are you, 39?  You don't have to worry about that yet."  me: "uh, yeah, I do."  and I get away as quickly as possible.  My vent IS is that I don't THINK I look that old.  I AM older than that, but you know, someone doesn't need to TELL me that.  When I went to my reunion a couple of years ago, there were some sun worshipers that had seen better days, my friends,  Better days.  Oh well,  there's no stopping it.  We all age.  I just hope I do it more gracefully than others.



Kathy - come join us on the The DIS Pride 29 Cougar Club 

OK, now I'm really off to get my work done


----------



## katscradle

Good morning everyone!
Have a great day!
I will be poping in and out, see you later.


----------



## georgemoe

Good morning everyone. 

Two more nights and we head to F&W for six days.  Poor Deb caught a cold a couple days ago and had to go see our doctor to get a micro sliver out of one of her fingertips. Complete with tetnis shot.  

Today will be a long work day for me but keeping the eye on the prize is whats needed. 



DVCsince02 said:


> He was just excited to see us and started walking to us and talking.  When we turned around, Deb was pushing her own wheelchair.  For her revenge, she drew on his face while passed out from a fun night of DATW.



This is spot on with the exception of the passing out part. It was power sleep with audible enhancements.


----------



## georgemoe

katscradle said:


> Good morning everyone!
> Have a great day!
> I will be poping in and out, see you later.



Hey Kat!


----------



## shellyminnie

georgemoe said:


> Good morning everyone.
> 
> Two more nights and we head to F&W for six days.  Poor Deb caught a cold a couple days ago and had to go see our doctor to get a micro sliver out of one of her fingertips. Complete with tetnis shot.
> 
> Today will be a long work day for me but keeping the eye on the prize is whats needed.





Ouch!! Poor Deb!!



georgemoe said:


> This is spot on with the exception of the passing out part. It was power sleep with audible enhancements.



From what I heard, you were passed out!!


----------



## mommyceratops

Wow! We are home sick today and have not been able to be on the boards for awhile  but my head hurts so bad I can't even try to catch up!!  I must be sicker than I thought!


----------



## shellyminnie

mommyceratops said:


> Wow! We are home sick today and have not been able to be on the boards for awhile  but my head hurts so bad I can't even try to catch up!!  I must be sicker than I thought!



Hey Stranger!!!

Hope you feel better!!


----------



## ADP

Good Morning Everyone 

So, who thinks Chicago will get the 2016 Olympic bid?  It would be pretty cool to see the Olympics come to this region.


----------



## BilltM

georgemoe said:


> Good morning everyone.
> 
> Two more nights and we head to F&W for six days.  Poor Deb caught a cold a couple days ago and had to go see our doctor to get a micro sliver out of one of her fingertips. Complete with tetnis shot.



Have fun at F&W.  I hope Deb is better by Sunday (or sooner).  No fun travelling with a cold.  I've been under the weather since Monday night but getting better.


----------



## scarlett873

Morning!

Not much excitement planned for today. Have to finish up the homework for my Old Testament Survey class today.  This class is so hard to just get through. The work is easy, but it's just time consuming and I'm in the class with very narrow-minded people. It's their way or nothing...One gal keeps posting differing opinions on the same thing this week. She reads me the riot act on my post and then praises someone else who has written the SAME thing that I did. Go figure...I just hate having to defend what I believe, even if it is a bit different than what they believe...I'm not nearly as outspoken as my husband is about it, but it's really becoming old...lol...just two more weeks of this class...and then I'll be done with it...until my Biblical Archaeology class in January. The perils of attending a faith-based college...


----------



## jeanigor

ADP said:


> Good Morning Everyone
> 
> So, who thinks Chicago will get the 2016 Olympic bid?  It would be pretty cool to see the Olympics come to this region.



I hope that would be the case. The entire Midwest would stand to benefit, not just the wonderful area of Chicago.


----------



## scarlett873

jeanigor said:


> I hope that would be the case. The entire Midwest would stand to benefit, not just the wonderful area of Chicago.



This would be the closest that I will probably ever get to an Olympic site!


----------



## BilltM

ADP said:


> Good Morning Everyone
> 
> So, who thinks Chicago will get the 2016 Olympic bid?  It would be pretty cool to see the Olympics come to this region.



I think it would be great to have the Olympics in the U.S.  I have a feeling Rio might get the nod.  But ... we have the Prez & Oprah campaigning for Chicago.


----------



## shellyminnie

ADP said:


> Good Morning Everyone
> 
> So, who thinks Chicago will get the 2016 Olympic bid?  It would be pretty cool to see the Olympics come to this region.



I soooo hope Chicago wins!! It would be great to have the Olympics in the states again!!



scarlett873 said:


> Morning!
> 
> I'm not nearly as outspoken as my husband is about it, but it's really becoming old...lol..



Matthew outspoken?  I don't believe it!! 

Hang in there, you're almost done!!


----------



## ADP

jeanigor said:


> I hope that would be the case. The entire Midwest would stand to benefit, not just the wonderful area of Chicago.





scarlett873 said:


> This would be the closest that I will probably ever get to an Olympic site!


I actually visited Lake Placid, NY in 1980 just before the Winter Olympics started.  It was pretty neet to see the Olympic rings all over the village and city.  Can you just imagine the traffic in Chicago during the Olympics?  I'd probably want to drive to Gary, park the car, and then walk to the Lake Michigan to see the water craft events.   Of course, the train maybe a better option.


----------



## chirurgeon

ADP said:


> Good Morning Everyone
> 
> So, who thinks Chicago will get the 2016 Olympic bid?  It would be pretty cool to see the Olympics come to this region.



 I would even give up a WDW trip to go to the Olympics.  We could have a DIS meet there.

Kim


----------



## jeanigor

chirurgeon said:


> I would even give up a WDW trip to go to the Olympics.  We could have a DIS meet there.
> 
> Kim



I would have to agree. The Olympics are in the top 5 of my bucket list.
Rounding out the rest of the list:
Visiting all seven continents.
Seeing the seven wonders of the world, or what's left of them.
Touring all the Disney parks.
Visiting the hometowns of my ancestors in Europe.


----------



## ADP

shellyminnie said:


> I soooo hope Chicago wins!! It would be great to have the Olympics in the states again!!
> 
> 
> 
> Matthew outspoken?  I don't believe it!!
> 
> Hang in there, you're almost done!!





chirurgeon said:


> I would even give up a WDW trip to go to the Olympics.  We could have a DIS meet there.
> 
> Kim


Good idea Kim...You know the rules, you mention it you're in charge.  Is 7 years too soon to start planning?   

I vote we meet at the Grand Luxe Cafe off of Michigan Ave.  I just love that place.


----------



## georgemoe

shellyminnie said:


> From what I heard, you were passed out!!



You need to clean your ears missy. 



BilltM said:


> Have fun at F&W.  I hope Deb is better by Sunday (or sooner).  No fun travelling with a cold.  I've been under the weather since Monday night but getting better.



Thanks Bill. We intend to. She's getting a little better and the FL warmth will be welcome for her. She's been freezing with the weather we've been having this week. I won't turn on the heat until November. It must be the Todd in me. 



chirurgeon said:


> I would even give up a WDW trip to go to the Olympics.  We could have a DIS meet there.



Now you're talking Kim!


----------



## scarlett873

ADP said:


> I actually visited Lake Placid, NY in 1980 just before the Winter Olympics started.  It was pretty neet to see the Olympic rings all over the village and city.  Can you just imagine the traffic in Chicago during the Olympics?  I'd probably want to drive to Gary, park the car, and then walk to the Lake Michigan to see the water craft events.   Of course, the train maybe a better option.


I've been near Olympic sites pre and post the Games, but have never seen them in action. I was in Atlanta about a week or two after the Summer Games had ended there...and that was really cool to see the torch and everything. They had re-lit the Olympic torch for the Paralympic Games, I think.

And I drove through Salt Lake City a few months before the Winter Games were set to begin...I could see where everything was being built...it was pretty cool!

I would love to attend the Olympic Games at some point in the future...it would be one of those once in a lifetime kind of things for me!


----------



## ADP

scarlett873 said:


> I've been near Olympic sites pre and post the Games, but have never seen them in action. I was in Atlanta about a week or two after the Summer Games had ended there...and that was really cool to see the torch and everything. They had re-lit the Olympic torch for the Paralympic Games, I think.
> 
> And I drove through Salt Lake City a few months before the Winter Games were set to begin...I could see where everything was being built...it was pretty cool!
> 
> I would love to attend the Olympic Games at some point in the future...it would be one of those once in a lifetime kind of things for me!


Nice! 

Did you see the article in the Indy Star this morning.  They said if Chicago is picked there's a possibility that Indy might get to hold some of the sporting events.  Now that would be very cool!


----------



## scarlett873

ADP said:


> Nice!
> 
> Did you see the article in the Indy Star this morning.  They said if Chicago is picked there's a possibility that Indy might get to hold some of the sporting events.  Now that would be very cool!


I figure that anything within a few hour radius is really going to benefit in some way!


----------



## Minnie Lor

Seeing the Olympics is pretty high up on my list too. I would love to see it come to Chicago. I went to school in Southern Illinios and I still have friends that live in the Chicago area. It would be great to see them again as well.

Brandi - that class sounds very interesting. We have a Christian college here in town that most of my friends attended and about 20 people from church work there. I would love to take some classes there but it's so darn expensive. Good luck getting thru your class.

It's 48 degrees thia morning. We still slept with the window open. I slept so well under a down comforter. 

Errands this morning and then hopefully an easy afternoon. Have a good weekend everyone.


----------



## dpuck1998

scarlett873 said:


> I figure that anything within a few hour radius is really going to benefit in some way!



I can host some swimming events at my house


----------



## ADP

dpuck1998 said:


> I can host some swimming events at my house



Pull out the Disney big screen during the 1500 Meter Freestyle.  You can entertain the crowd while the race is in progress.  That thing RockX!


----------



## jeanigor

It has been dark all morning here. The skies opened up and it looks like water is being poured in buckets from the clouds. Eww.


----------



## scarlett873

Minnie Lor said:


> Brandi - that class sounds very interesting. We have a Christian college here in town that most of my friends attended and about 20 people from church work there. I would love to take some classes there but it's so darn expensive. Good luck getting thru your class.


 I selected the program because it was the most convenient for me to get my degree. One night a week and the classes, on average, are about 5 weeks long. One class at a time (usually) so it's easier to focus on that subject. Going back, if I had the choice, I would NOT have chosen this school. Don't get me wrong...I have enjoyed getting to know new people and making some new friends, but I do not feel as if I am getting an honest to goodness education. They focus things so heavily on the religion aspect that I'm getting very, very little out of my regular classes. They tie everything into religion and not about the real world. It's just frustrating. Thankfully I am now in Managerial Accounting...there's not much religion in that!  I'm considering getting a Master's degree after my Bachelor's is complete, but I will not choose the same school...


----------



## dpuck1998

ADP said:


> Pull out the Disney big screen during the 1500 Meter Freestyle.  You can entertain the crowd while the race is in progress.  That thing RockX!



Good idear!!  Wonder how much I could charge for parking and bottles of water?


----------



## scarlett873

dpuck1998 said:


> Good idear!!  Wonder how much I could charge for parking and bottles of water?



But you would offer discounts for your wives and friends, right?


----------



## sshaw10060

georgemoe said:


> Yes Kathy that is me. But understand, the "leaving" equated to me jumping out of a Norway boat before my wife and forgetting to get the wheelchair she was using that night. So I was about 25 feet way from her not leaving anywhere. But somehow this turned into leaving my wife in Norway. It works for some people so I'm cool with it.



That is so funny. The version I had heard had you not remembering Deb until you had a margarita in hand in Mexico.


----------



## scarlett873

Sorry for the interruption here...but I think that I missed a few folks who had said they were coming to the Fultons lunch on the 11th. I think that there 4 people and that they had extra seats in their reservation...anyone know who it was? It may have come up in chat...not sure...


----------



## jeanigor

scarlett873 said:


> Sorry for the interruption here...but I think that I missed a few folks who had said they were coming to the Fultons lunch on the 11th. I think that there 4 people and that they had extra seats in their reservation...anyone know who it was? It may have come up in chat...not sure...



I think it was in chat, because that doesn't ring any bells.


----------



## scarlett873

jeanigor said:


> I think it was in chat, because that doesn't ring any bells.



I keep thinking that it was Scott and Becky who told me that they had extra seats available in their ADRs...

It's driving me batty. I'm trying to keep a spreadsheet (pick yourself up off the floor there Todd...I know how that word can affect you  ) with the names and information...but I can't remember anything about it now!! UGH...


----------



## sshaw10060

scarlett873 said:


> Sorry for the interruption here...but I think that I missed a few folks who had said they were coming to the Fultons lunch on the 11th. I think that there 4 people and that they had extra seats in their reservation...anyone know who it was? It may have come up in chat...not sure...



Brandie,

We have a reservation for 6 people at 12:20 and have 4 extra seats


----------



## sshaw10060

This concludes my mid-day DIS break. I am off for a flu shot then lunch. I am starving after hearing them talk about Benihana on the podcast while catching up on paperwork.


----------



## scarlett873

sshaw10060 said:


> Brandie,
> 
> We have a reservation for 6 people at 12:20 and have 4 extra seats



I knew it!  It's been driving me nuts...I think Becky also mentioned something about it...she had an ADR for 4 and had two extra seats...giving us a total of 6 extras at this point...


----------



## Dodie

Another interruption... (sorry, Brandie started it!)

I haven't seen the grid in awhile.  I'm going to be looking for companionship/amusement on Thursday 12/10. My flight gets in WAY early and I don't think kab407's does. 

I saw in Jaime's pre trip report something about MK and a dinner at The Wave that day(?)  I'm planning to meet the group for the lights at the Studios and the trip to Riverside, so dinner might not work for me, but I'd love to tag along on the MK adventure (FYI).


----------



## jeanigor

Dodie said:


> I saw in Jaime's pre trip report something about MK and a dinner at The Wave that day(?)  I'm planning to meet the group for the lights at the Studios and the trip to Riverside, so dinner might not work for me, but I'd love to tag along on the MK adventure (FYI).



I think we are aiming for a Dole Whip sometime between 3pm & 4pm.

I know there is planning for an official meet on Sunday around 4pm for a Dole Whip for Bawb...but who says you can't have more than one Dole Whip in a trip?


----------



## georgemoe

sshaw10060 said:


> That is so funny. The version I had heard had you not remembering Deb until you had a margarita in hand in Mexico.



This is why it's good to get your information direct from the source. But the altered versions are funny. 



Dodie said:


> I haven't seen the grid in awhile.  I'm going to be looking for companionship/amusement on Thursday 12/10. My flight gets in WAY early and I don't think kab407's does. (FYI).



Hi Dodie.   Deb and I will be in early as well on 12/10. We expect to be at VWL around 11:30 and then do a tour of the MK resorts before heading to DHS around 3:30 or 4:00. Gotta get my TOT and RR runs in before Osborne Lights. You are welcome to join us if you like.


----------



## firsttimemom

dpuck1998 said:


>



I've actually had that and it was very good

 (the wine, I mean)


----------



## halliesmommy01

scarlett873 said:


> I knew it!  It's been driving me nuts...I think Becky also mentioned something about it...she had an ADR for 4 and had two extra seats...giving us a total of 6 extras at this point...



Yes I have an ADR for 4 with 2 extra seats at 12:00PM. Jackie and I also have an ADR for 4 with 2 extra seats for Narcoossees at 5:55. I know Dodie had some interest but if she and her BFF can't make it we will have it available.


----------



## dpuck1998

scarlett873 said:


> But you would offer discounts for your wives and friends, right?





firsttimemom said:


> I've actually had that and it was very good
> 
> (the wine, I mean)



You had me for a minute   The wine is pretty good and decent price.  The other....well much more expensive!


----------



## 3guysandagal

WebmasterJohn just posted on the Shows Up! thread that there will be no email show this week.


----------



## Dodie

halliesmommy01 said:


> Yes I have an ADR for 4 with 2 extra seats at 12:00PM. Jackie and I also have an ADR for 4 with 2 extra seats for Narcoossees at 5:55. I know Dodie had some interest but if she and her BFF can't make it we will have it available.



OK. Remind me again what I expressed interest in during chat?  I may have been chat impaired at the time.


----------



## AnneR

> You should try and get through NVA by 3:00,otherwise try not to approach the northers part of 95 south in VA (around Springfield) till after 6, otherwise you will justsit in traffic.
> 
> 64 and VA Beach rraffic has not been bad at all since the summer ended. Watch for cops on 295, I drive 295 everyday and they have been out there alot more lately..
> 
> I am heading the opposite way today, Richmond to NVA.. If I see you on the other side of the road I will wave



Thanks for the advice -
I am going to take 15S to 17 so I hope to miss that whole mess.


----------



## scarlett873

halliesmommy01 said:


> Yes I have an ADR for 4 with 2 extra seats at 12:00PM. Jackie and I also have an ADR for 4 with 2 extra seats for Narcoossees at 5:55. I know Dodie had some interest but if she and her BFF can't make it we will have it available.


Thank you! I've been going batty trying to figure it out...lol


----------



## AnneR

I'm packing up the car.   Right now I am one box, one bag, one pot and two pairs of shoes shy of fitting all the c... from my daughter into my car.  Oh yea and one vacuum cleaner.

I fit three large rubbermaid containers, one large box, one microwave, three bags of books, two bags of shoes, three bags of clothes, three small baskets of misc. junk, one iron one cone vacuum cleaner, one large jewlery box and one power drill in the car.

Still have three small suitcases and two pillows to fit in.  

I have not idea if I am going to be able to check in on you guys this weekend, so if I don't, keep this thread going for me.

I checking out here in about 30 minutes.


----------



## kathrna

DVCsince02 said:


> He was just excited to see us and started walking to us and talking.  When we turned around, Deb was pushing her own wheelchair.  For her revenge, she drew on his face while passed out from a fun night of DATW.



What sweet, sweet revenge!  Gotta love it!   I wonder how long into the night she'd been planning it.....


----------



## jeanigor

AnneR said:


> I checking out here in about 30 minutes.



Please have a safe drive, especially around any of the DC traffic. And say hi to DD for us.


----------



## kathrna

wildfan1473 said:


> Kathy - come join us on the The DIS Pride 29 Cougar Club
> 
> OK, now I'm really off to get my work done



Woot!  I'm in!  Thanks for the invite!


----------



## kathrna

georgemoe said:


> Good morning everyone.
> 
> Two more nights and we head to F&W for six days.  Poor Deb caught a cold a couple days ago and had to go see our doctor to get a micro sliver out of one of her fingertips. Complete with tetnis shot.
> 
> Today will be a long work day for me but keeping the eye on the prize is whats needed.



Well now you've gone and made me jealous!  This is the first year in four years that I've not been to F&W.  I will miss my Polish pierogies, my German Reisling and spatzel, the Creme Brulee in France, the yummy soup in Canada, and most of all the strawberry shortcake in the US.  Ahhhh, have a good time!  Send food porn!

And to Deb, OUCH!  Tetnis shot = bad!  Ounce of prevention = good!  Feel better!

--On a side note, I'm looking at all the avatars to the right and banana guy is just standing there.  No dancing.  I wonder who took the pep out of his step.


----------



## kathrna

scarlett873 said:


> Morning!
> 
> Not much excitement planned for today. Have to finish up the homework for my Old Testament Survey class today.  This class is so hard to just get through. The work is easy, but it's just time consuming and I'm in the class with very narrow-minded people. It's their way or nothing...One gal keeps posting differing opinions on the same thing this week. She reads me the riot act on my post and then praises someone else who has written the SAME thing that I did. Go figure...I just hate having to defend what I believe, even if it is a bit different than what they believe...I'm not nearly as outspoken as my husband is about it, but it's really becoming old...lol...just two more weeks of this class...and then I'll be done with it...until my Biblical Archaeology class in January. The perils of attending a faith-based college...




What kind of degree are you going for or why are you taking biblical classes?  Just interested.  Sorry this lady is giving you grief.  That's annoying.


----------



## jeanigor

kathrna said:


> --On a side note, I'm looking at all the avatars to the right and banana guy is just standing there.  No dancing.  I wonder who took the pep out of his step.



Sometimes, my banana doesn't dance either....just sayin'.


----------



## Minnie Lor

jeanigor said:


> I think we are aiming for a Dole Whip sometime between 3pm & 4pm.
> 
> I know there is planning for an official meet on Sunday around 4pm for a Dole Whip for Bawb...but who says you can't have more than one Dole Whip in a trip?



Hey, just catching up after some errands. Thought I'd let you know that there's a WDW Today Mike Scopa Dole Whip meet at 3 pm until 4 pm.


----------



## tiggerbell

jeanigor said:


> Sometimes, my banana doesn't dance either....just sayin'.


 

Family board! 
Family board! 
Family board! 
Family board! 
Family board!


----------



## kathrna

scarlett873 said:


> I've been near Olympic sites pre and post the Games, but have never seen them in action. I was in Atlanta about a week or two after the Summer Games had ended there...and that was really cool to see the torch and everything. They had re-lit the Olympic torch for the Paralympic Games, I think.
> 
> And I drove through Salt Lake City a few months before the Winter Games were set to begin...I could see where everything was being built...it was pretty cool!
> 
> I would love to attend the Olympic Games at some point in the future...it would be one of those once in a lifetime kind of things for me!



We lived in GA during the 96 summer games and attended a few events.  The ladies olympic softball team was staying in our apt. complex.  It was neat to hear them whooping it up at the complex clubhouse after they got their Gold medal.  We weren't invited, but neat all the same.  You got caught up in it.  Atlanta was not prepared for the traffic and parking that were needed.  It was crazy busy!  And luckily, we were at the Coca Cola site the day _before_ the bombing.  If that's not sobering to watch that unfold on TV and realize that you were JUST THERE!   

But now I hear that we have to wait longer for our stateside Olympics.  It's a good bucket list item to have.  The energy is electric, even if you're not there for opening or closing ceremonies.


----------



## Minnie Lor

Minnie Lor said:


> Hey, just catching up after some errands. Thought I'd let you know that there's a WDW Today Mike Scopa Dole Whip meet at 3 pm until 4 pm.



I should add...on Thursday Dec. 10th. When I went in '07 there were maybe 200 or more people there. Good times.


----------



## halliesmommy01

Dodie said:


> OK. Remind me again what I expressed interest in during chat?  I may have been chat impaired at the time.



It was the Narcoosees but if you are going to the Osbourne lights I totally understand. We will just see you at Yeeha Bob.


----------



## jeanigor

Minnie Lor said:


> Hey, just catching up after some errands. Thought I'd let you know that there's a WDW Today Mike Scopa Dole Whip meet at 3 pm until 4 pm.





Coincidence?


----------



## kathrna

AnneR said:


> I'm packing up the car.   Right now I am one box, one bag, one pot and two pairs of shoes shy of fitting all the c... from my daughter into my car.  Oh yea and one vacuum cleaner.
> 
> I fit three large rubbermaid containers, one large box, one microwave, three bags of books, two bags of shoes, three bags of clothes, three small baskets of misc. junk, one iron one cone vacuum cleaner, one large jewlery box and one power drill in the car.
> 
> Still have three small suitcases and two pillows to fit in.
> 
> I have not idea if I am going to be able to check in on you guys this weekend, so if I don't, keep this thread going for me.
> 
> I checking out here in about 30 minutes.



And what exactly did _she_ take w/ her when she moved??!!  

Have safe travels Anne!


----------



## spaddy

Minnie Lor said:


> I should add...on Thursday Dec. 10th. When I went in '07 there were maybe 200 or more people there. Good times.



That's a lot of Dole Whips!

Maybe the machine didn't break on them.


----------



## Minnie Lor

jeanigor said:


> Coincidence?



Wasn't sure if you were a listener and didn't want yo to show up and go   I would love love to be there to see my WDW Today friends but my plans went another direction.


----------



## scarlett873

kathrna said:


> What kind of degree are you going for or why are you taking biblical classes?  Just interested.  Sorry this lady is giving you grief.  That's annoying.


It is a bachelors in business administration, but since it is a faith based university, every student is required to complete two religion classes in addition to their degree program classes. I'm taking the degree program classes in the classroom, but the religion classes are online.


----------



## kathrna

jeanigor said:


> Sometimes, my banana doesn't dance either....just sayin'.





But the Give Kids the World green bananas dance, just not the yellow one.


----------



## scarlett873

jeanigor said:


> Sometimes, my banana doesn't dance either....just sayin'.


And here we go again...


----------



## chirurgeon

Sorry, no Olympics for me in 2016.  Unless of course the PowerBall bounces my way between now and then.  I'm not sure if I want to go to Buenos Aires.  I like places that speak English as a first language.  Even Chicagoan English . Oh well.  If anyone else plans on going a little further south for vacation in 2016, let us know.

Kim


----------



## sshaw10060

jeanigor said:


> Sometimes, my banana doesn't dance either....just sayin'.



Isn't this how it all got started yesterday. If I have to read 30 pages of "why my banana does/does not dance" I am holding you personaly responsible Todd


----------



## jeanigor

kathrna said:


> But the Give Kids the World green bananas dance, just not the yellow one.



Those are my 'special' bananas.


----------



## jeanigor

chirurgeon said:


> Sorry, no Olympics for me in 2016.  Unless of course the PowerBall bounces my way between now and then.  I'm not sure if I want to go to Buenos Aires.  I like places that speak English as a first language.  Even Chicagoan English . Oh well.  If anyone else plans on going a little further south for vacation in 2016, let us know.
> 
> Kim



Like I said, I know two words in Portuguese. I could volunteer to be anyone's personal valet/translator if they go....



sshaw10060 said:


> Isn't this how it all got started yesterday. If I have to read 30 pages of "why my banana does/does not dance" I am holding you personaly responsible Todd



Scott, I hope you are comfortable enough to let me tell you that your bananas aren't dancing either.


----------



## Castaway Dave

Got my Park Hopper Tickets today for DAP. WOO WHOO!


----------



## jeanigor

Castaway Dave said:


> Got my Park Hopper Tickets today for DAP. WOO WHOO!





Congrats!!!

I think we ordered our MVMCP tickets today.


----------



## dpuck1998

jeanigor said:


> Sometimes, my banana doesn't dance either....just sayin'.



You can get a pill for that ya know!

BTW, My banana is dancin'  always does!!


----------



## scarlett873

I've got a few friends who are from Brazil...I used to work with 3 guys from Brazil and they would speak Portuguese all day around the office. I was always listening to make sure they weren't talking badly of me...


----------



## scarlett873

dpuck1998 said:


> You can get a pill for that ya know!
> 
> BTW, My banana is dancin'  always does!!


----------



## shellyminnie

jeanigor said:


> Sometimes, my banana doesn't dance either....just sayin'.





dpuck1998 said:


> You can get a pill for that ya know!
> 
> BTW, My banana is dancin'  always does!!



TMI!!!!


----------



## tlcoke

AnneR said:


> I'm packing up the car.   Right now I am one box, one bag, one pot and two pairs of shoes shy of fitting all the c... from my daughter into my car.  Oh yea and one vacuum cleaner.
> 
> I fit three large rubbermaid containers, one large box, one microwave, three bags of books, two bags of shoes, three bags of clothes, three small baskets of misc. junk, one iron one cone vacuum cleaner, one large jewlery box and one power drill in the car.
> 
> Still have three small suitcases and two pillows to fit in.
> 
> I have not idea if I am going to be able to check in on you guys this weekend, so if I don't, keep this thread going for me.
> 
> I checking out here in about 30 minutes.



Anne, Enjoy your trip.



jeanigor said:


> I think we are aiming for a Dole Whip sometime between 3pm & 4pm.
> 
> I know there is planning for an official meet on Sunday around 4pm for a Dole Whip for Bawb...but who says you can't have more than one Dole Whip in a trip?



I will be arriving around 2:00 ish and would be willing to meet up for a Dole Whip.  Let me know when & where.



georgemoe said:


> Good morning everyone.
> 
> Two more nights and we head to F&W for six days.  Poor Deb caught a cold a couple days ago and had to go see our doctor to get a micro sliver out of one of her fingertips. Complete with tetnis shot.
> 
> Today will be a long work day for me but keeping the eye on the prize is whats needed.
> 
> This is spot on with the exception of the passing out part. It was power sleep with audible enhancements.



Enjoy your Trip George.  I hope Deb is feeling better before you leave.  I'll be there in 2 weeks.


----------



## jeanigor

tlcoke said:


> I will be arriving around 2:00 ish and would be willing to meet up for a Dole Whip.  Let me know when & where.



I don't know exactly what time we are arriving...due to the wonders of ME...but I owe my Vice Queen a better shot of her kissing the pavement at MK. (See her trip report about Podcast Cruise 1.0 et al for the first pic/info.) And as Lorie said Mike Scopa is having a meet at Aloha Isle from 3-4, so I think we might hit that up.


----------



## tlcoke

I will be hit and miss on the boards this weekend.  I am planning on upgrading my Macbook Pro's OS to Snow Leopard this weekend directly from Tiger (in which to do this at the upgrade price of $29.00,  you must scrape and reload everything from scratch ), which will take a little while to do.  It should be worth it though, as they say you gain hard drive space when you upgrade to Snow.


----------



## tlcoke

jeanigor said:


> I don't know exactly what time we are arriving...due to the wonders of ME...but I owe my Vice Queen a better shot of her kissing the pavement at MK. (See her trip report about Podcast Cruise 1.0 et al for the first pic/info.) And as Lorie said Mike Scopa is having a meet at Aloha Isle from 3-4, so I think we might hit that up.



What time does your flight get in?


----------



## jeanigor

tlcoke said:


> what time does your flight get in?



12:45.


----------



## tlcoke

jeanigor said:


> 12:45.



I will get in to MCO about 1:30.  I am going to have a rental car, so I don't have to mess with ME.


----------



## shellyminnie

I'm going to be at the airport on Thursday to pick up Mindy so if anyone wants/needs a ride, I've got room for 2 more!!


----------



## katscradle

georgemoe said:


> Good morning everyone.
> 
> Two more nights and we head to F&W for six days.  Poor Deb caught a cold a couple days ago and had to go see our doctor to get a micro sliver out of one of her fingertips. Complete with tetnis shot.
> 
> Today will be a long work day for me but keeping the eye on the prize is whats needed.
> 
> 
> 
> This is spot on with the exception of the passing out part. It was power sleep with audible enhancements.



Tell Deb it will feel better soon.


----------



## tlcoke

jeanigor said:


> 12:45.





tlcoke said:


> I will get in to MCO about 1:30.  I am going to have a rental car, so I don't have to mess with ME.





shellyminnie said:


> I'm going to be at the airport on Thursday to pick up Mindy so if anyone wants/needs a ride, I've got room for 2 more!!



Same here, if you are arriving between 1:30 & 2:00 on Thursday, you will be very welcome to ride with me in my rental.


----------



## sshaw10060

jeanigor said:


> Scott, I hope you are comfortable enough to let me tell you that your bananas aren't dancing either.



Just for the record my banana had yet to stop dancing , but if it did my DIS friends would certainly be the first to know.


----------



## katscradle

jeanigor said:


> I would have to agree. The Olympics are in the top 5 of my bucket list.
> Rounding out the rest of the list:
> •Visiting all seven continents.
> •Seeing the seven wonders of the world, or what's left of them.
> •Touring all the Disney parks.
> •Visiting the hometowns of my ancestors in Europe.



well it's not one yet, but maybe soon.
It is in the finals for being named one.
I saw this last year!
The bay of Fundy!
However in my eyes it always will be a wonder.
Talk about breathtaking!


----------



## Madi100

Good afternoon everyone.  My Internet has been down all day.  So has my phone.  Didn't notice that one, though.  Did I miss anything fun and exciting?  

I have to share how proud I am of James.  I am always proud of him, but especially today.  He is taking online classes.   So, he's working about 60-70 hours a week, taking classes, and still making sure he makes it to soccer games and such.  He found out today that he made the dean's list.  So very proud of him.  If all goes well, Podcast 2.0 will be a celebration of him getting his degree.


----------



## tiggerbell

jeanigor said:


> I don't know exactly what time we are arriving...due to the wonders of ME...but I owe my Vice Queen a better shot of her kissing the pavement at MK. (See her trip report about Podcast Cruise 1.0 et al for the first pic/info.) And as Lorie said Mike Scopa is having a meet at Aloha Isle from 3-4, so I think we might hit that up.


 
_You mean I gotta get down on the ground again?!?!?!?!?!?!_



shellyminnie said:


> I'm going to be at the airport on Thursday to pick up Mindy so if anyone wants/needs a ride, I've got room for 2 more!!


 
What time is that?


----------



## tlcoke

I have to get back to work.  I have an hour to go before I can officially leave for the day, but I will probably be here a little longer than that.  But thanks to my customer who has not returned her proof today, I don't have to work tomorrow.   I guess, I will need to work on my packing list, and the gathering of stuff for my 14 day trip to Texas & WDW.


----------



## shellyminnie

tiggerbell said:


> _You mean I gotta get down on the ground again?!?!?!?!?!?!_
> 
> 
> 
> What time is that?



I'm not sure. 1 something I think. I'll find out and let you know.


----------



## tlcoke

It looks like we might have a Dis Meet at the airport on Thursday afternoon.


----------



## jeanigor

Madi100 said:


> I have to share how proud I am of James.  I am always proud of him, but especially today.  He is taking online classes.   So, he's working about 60-70 hours a week, taking classes, and still making sure he makes it to soccer games and such.  He found out today that he made the dean's list.  So very proud of him.  If all goes well, Podcast 2.0 will be a celebration of him getting his degree.



Bravo!!! That deserves a great big at-a-boy!



tiggerbell said:


> _You mean I gotta get down on the ground again?!?!?!?!?!?!_
> 
> Yes. And it will be easier for you to do it this trip.


----------



## jeanigor

tlcoke said:


> It looks like we might have a Dis Meet at the airport on Thursday afternoon.



If its anything like prior to PCC 1.0, there will be DISers streaming through the gates all day long!


----------



## jeanigor

So I torture myself every once in a while and check out resales for DVC, because I want to be a cool kid.....I've seen 3 (three) contracts for sale at Old Key West with 1,000 points....but some others that look mighty tempting--and that are more reasonable...


----------



## wildfan1473

Madi100 said:


> Good afternoon everyone.  My Internet has been down all day.  So has my phone.  Didn't notice that one, though.  Did I miss anything fun and exciting?
> 
> I have to share how proud I am of James.  I am always proud of him, but especially today.  He is taking online classes.   So, he's working about 60-70 hours a week, taking classes, and still making sure he makes it to soccer games and such.  He found out today that he made the dean's list.  So very proud of him.  If all goes well, Podcast 2.0 will be a celebration of him getting his degree.



Good for him!  What is he taking classes for?



tlcoke said:


> It looks like we might have a Dis Meet at the airport on Thursday afternoon.



I believe Anne also said she was getting in on Thursday, around noon, and I get in at 12:10.


----------



## Madi100

I'm so sad I want to cry.  I have lost my cruise pictures   I don't know where they can be.  I would have HAD to have saved them.  I had my laptop with me on the trip.  And, they were in the middle.  I had precruise.  I am missing pictures of Cape May, dinner the first night.  What's frustrating is that they are on Facebook.  I have pictures that I took before and after that saved on my laptop, but not tihs group.  I have no idea where they possibly could be


----------



## katscradle

Madi100 said:


> Good afternoon everyone.  My Internet has been down all day.  So has my phone.  Didn't notice that one, though.  Did I miss anything fun and exciting?
> 
> I have to share how proud I am of James.  I am always proud of him, but especially today.  He is taking online classes.   So, he's working about 60-70 hours a week, taking classes, and still making sure he makes it to soccer games and such.  He found out today that he made the dean's list.  So very proud of him.  If all goes well, Podcast 2.0 will be a celebration of him getting his degree.





Tell James congrats for us!


----------



## Madi100

wildfan1473 said:


> Good for him!  What is he taking classes for?



He is taking classes mostly so he can say he has a degree.  James manages a grocery store.  He started with the chain when he was 16 years old bagging groceries.  He has worked his way up to store manager.  He wants to set a good example for our children (I think I set the bad example).  

He would like to advance more with his job and a degree never hurts.  You also never know what the future holds.  So, he wants it as a security.


----------



## katscradle

Madi100 said:


> I'm so sad I want to cry.  I have lost my cruise pictures   I don't know where they can be.  I would have HAD to have saved them.  I had my laptop with me on the trip.  And, they were in the middle.  I had precruise.  I am missing pictures of Cape May, dinner the first night.  What's frustrating is that they are on Facebook.  I have pictures that I took before and after that saved on my laptop, but not tihs group.  I have no idea where they possibly could be



Nicole you haven't lost them.
Look in the least likely place that you think you would put them and start there.
You will find them.
It may take awhile, but they will turn up.


----------



## georgemoe

tlcoke said:


> Enjoy your Trip George.  I hope Deb is feeling better before you leave.  I'll be there in 2 weeks.



Thanks Tracey we will. I'll find out when she gets home from the office shortly how she is feeling. She started the day ok but the cold wears a bit on her as the day goes on. Hopefully after I fix her dinner she'll be good.

You enjoy your trip as well! 



shellyminnie said:


> I'm going to be at the airport on Thursday to pick up Mindy so if anyone wants/needs a ride, I've got room for 2 more!!



I'd love to ride in the muumu mobile! 



katscradle said:


> Tell Deb it will feel better soon.



Thanks Kat I will. I'll be sending you and John the Wii information a little later once I get out of the office.


----------



## jeanigor

Madi100 said:


> I'm so sad I want to cry.  I have lost my cruise pictures   I don't know where they can be.  I would have HAD to have saved them.  I had my laptop with me on the trip.  And, they were in the middle.  I had precruise.  I am missing pictures of Cape May, dinner the first night.  What's frustrating is that they are on Facebook.  I have pictures that I took before and after that saved on my laptop, but not tihs group.  I have no idea where they possibly could be



Perhaps a computer dude like Don (hey a DIS husband should be good for something) might be able to lend a suggestion or two???


----------



## Madi100

katscradle said:


> Nicole you haven't lost them.
> Look in the least likely place that you think you would put them and start there.
> You will find them.
> It may take awhile, but they will turn up.




No, they were on the laptop, and the laptop doesn't have very many pictures at all.    I don't know why they aren't saved on my laptop.


----------



## Madi100

jeanigor said:


> Perhaps a computer dude like Don (hey a DIS husband should be good for something) might be able to lend a suggestion or two???



What's he going to say, "You idiot.  You deleted your pictures?"


----------



## tiggerbell

jeanigor said:


> Perhaps a computer dude like Don (hey a DIS husband should be good for something) might be able to lend a suggestion or two???


 

And isn't Don only good for copy machine problems?


----------



## kathrna

jeanigor said:


> So I torture myself every once in a while and check out resales for DVC, because I want to be a cool kid.....I've seen 3 (three) contracts for sale at Old Key West with 1,000 points....but some others that look mighty tempting--and that are more reasonable...



1000 points is way overkill.  The Vero Beach and Hilton Head points are cheap but the annual dues are high.  OKW would be your best bet.  I'd buy points before Tivo and new surround system any day!  Keep looking for a smaller contract.  You'll be one of us someday.


----------



## jeanigor

Madi100 said:


> What's he going to say, "You idiot.  You deleted your pictures?"



If I knew what he would say, I would tell you so you wouldn't need to wait for him to say it. He might have a tech savvy answer for you.



kathrna said:


> 1000 points is way overkill.  The Vero Beach and Hilton Head points are cheap but the annual dues are high.  OKW would be your best bet.  I'd buy points before Tivo and new surround system any day!  Keep looking for a smaller contract.  You'll be one of us someday.



I would love DVC before the new TV and stuff. But DP can't see the payoff in DVC over HD TV, Blu-Ray, and a new surround sound. (That and its a couple grand cheaper.)


----------



## wildfan1473

Madi100 said:


> No, they were on the laptop, and the laptop doesn't have very many pictures at all.    I don't know why they aren't saved on my laptop.



Could they be hiding in the recycle bin?  Lord knows I've recovered lots of stuff out of that!


----------



## kathrna

Madi100 said:


> I'm so sad I want to cry.  I have lost my cruise pictures   I don't know where they can be.  I would have HAD to have saved them.  I had my laptop with me on the trip.  And, they were in the middle.  I had precruise.  I am missing pictures of Cape May, dinner the first night.  What's frustrating is that they are on Facebook.  I have pictures that I took before and after that saved on my laptop, but not tihs group.  I have no idea where they possibly could be



Shared pictures?  Sometimes I find photos in Mydocuments.  I don't spend much time over on the PC side, but I find old things there.  Hard drive?  Just thinking out loud.  I hope you find them. 

YAY James!  That's determination!  Good for you!


----------



## georgemoe

Madi100 said:


> No, they were on the laptop, and the laptop doesn't have very many pictures at all.    I don't know why they aren't saved on my laptop.



Try this Nicole. Open Windows Explorer and do a file search for *.jpg on the C: drive. If they are somewhere other than "My Pictures" you will find them. Then you can refile them. Hope this helps.



jeanigor said:


> I would love DVC before the new TV and stuff. But DP can't see the payoff in DVC over HD TV, Blu-Ray, and a new surround sound. (That and its a couple grand cheaper.)



A couple grand cheaper? That is some expensive system he has in his mind.  Sounds like DP is into overkill.   You don't have to go crazy putting together a nice system.


----------



## kathrna

jeanigor said:


> I would love DVC before the new TV and stuff. But DP can't see the payoff in DVC over HD TV, Blu-Ray, and a new surround sound. (That and its a couple grand cheaper.)



You could buy a small contract of say 50 - 75 points.  Juuuuust to get your foot in the door.


----------



## tlcoke

Madi100 said:


> I'm so sad I want to cry.  I have lost my cruise pictures   I don't know where they can be.  I would have HAD to have saved them.  I had my laptop with me on the trip.  And, they were in the middle.  I had precruise.  I am missing pictures of Cape May, dinner the first night.  What's frustrating is that they are on Facebook.  I have pictures that I took before and after that saved on my laptop, but not tihs group.  I have no idea where they possibly could be



You can retrieve them off of face book, but you will have to download them 1 at a time.  Right click on the image and do a "Save Image as"  and then put them back on your laptop that way.  
Did you upload the to Photobucket? If so you can retrieve them from there also, which might be the easier way to get them, as you can do a Bulk export.


----------



## shellyminnie

georgemoe said:


> I'd love to ride in the muumu mobile!
> .



Muumu mobile??  You are so gonna get it!!!


----------



## jeanigor

georgemoe said:


> A couple grand cheaper? That is some expensive system he has in his mind.  Sounds like DP is into overkill.   You don't have to go crazy putting together a nice system.



Yeah. Overkill is a nice way to put it.



kathrna said:


> You could buy a small contract of say 50 - 75 points.  Juuuuust to get your foot in the door.



That's what I'm thinking. (I'd prefer 100. I like round numbers, but I'll take whatever I can get.)


----------



## Madi100

georgemoe said:


> Try this Nicole. Open Windows Explorer and do a file search for *.jpg on the C: drive. If they are somewhere other than "My Pictures" you will find them. Then you can refile them. Hope this helps.



I tried.  Nothing.  I must have just uploaded them to Facebook and not saved them   I guess I'll just have some crappy quality photos in my album.


----------



## Madi100

tlcoke said:


> You can retrieve them off of face book, but you will have to download them 1 at a time.  Right click on the image and do a "Save Image as"  and then put them back on your laptop that way.
> Did you upload the to Photobucket? If so you can retrieve them from there also, which might be the easier way to get them, as you can do a Bulk export.



The quality won't be very good, though.


----------



## katscradle

Madi100 said:


> The quality won't be very good, though.



Nicole this sucks, but I am sure when you give up finding them you will find them. This seems to be how these things work out.


----------



## katscradle

The land survey guys were here this morning.
Our lot line on the one side is infact in the neighbors drive way.
The town says we can go ahead and put the fence on the lot line.


----------



## Madi100

katscradle said:


> The land survey guys were here this morning.
> Our lot line on the one side is infact in the neighbors drive way.
> The town says we can go ahead and put the fence on the lot line.



So you and the neighbors going to be best friends???


----------



## katscradle

Madi100 said:


> So you and the neighbors going to be best friends???



Not ever!


----------



## Minnie Lor

katscradle said:


> The land survey guys were here this morning.
> Our lot line on the one side is infact in the neighbors drive way.
> The town says we can go ahead and put the fence on the lot line.



Yeah, this is sort of what we're going thru except in reverse. Our fence is on their property. Oops! I've got all my stuff together to tell him gently "too bad, so sad" but I hate confrontation. It'll be me doing the talking because DH usually stays quiet unless he gets mad. I don't want to see it get to that point.


----------



## spaddy

jeanigor said:


> That's what I'm thinking. (I'd prefer 100. I like round numbers, but I'll take whatever I can get.)



Are you channeling Monk?

I agree that 100 is a nice number.  We have 150 because that was the minimum.  Honestly, we could get away with 70 because we stay in studios.


----------



## katscradle

Minnie Lor said:


> Yeah, this is sort of what we're going thru except in reverse. Our fence is on their property. Oops! I've got all my stuff together to tell him gently "too bad, so sad" but I hate confrontation. It'll be me doing the talking because DH usually stays quiet unless he gets mad. I don't want to see it get to that point.



Yes well we are already not speaking to them.

Everyone have a great weekend we are off for the cottage now.


----------



## kathrna

Minnie Lor said:


> Yeah, this is sort of what we're going thru except in reverse. Our fence is on their property. Oops! I've got all my stuff together to tell him gently "too bad, so sad" but I hate confrontation. It'll be me doing the talking because DH usually stays quiet unless he gets mad. I don't want to see it get to that point.



I don't like confrontation either.  If I can help it, I hide behind my husband or grumble under my breath and don't say anything if he's not about.


----------



## dpuck1998

jeanigor said:


> So I torture myself every once in a while and check out resales for DVC, because I want to be a cool kid.....I've seen 3 (three) contracts for sale at Old Key West with 1,000 points....but some others that look mighty tempting--and that are more reasonable...



We bought our first contract via resale and couldn't be happier!  Great price and no difference than buying from Disney.



jeanigor said:


> Perhaps a computer dude like Don (hey a DIS husband should be good for something) might be able to lend a suggestion or two???





Madi100 said:


> What's he going to say, "You idiot.  You deleted your pictures?"



 I would never!    But did you delete them?   The only hope if you did would be to run some recovery software to try to pull them back from the abyss.  If your hard drive is at all close to full or if it was a long time ago chances are slim of getting them back.   I did make a copy of the photopass pics today though and will get them in the mail just as soon as possible.



tlcoke said:


> You can retrieve them off of face book, but you will have to download them 1 at a time.  Right click on the image and do a "Save Image as"  and then put them back on your laptop that way.
> Did you upload the to Photobucket? If so you can retrieve them from there also, which might be the easier way to get them, as you can do a Bulk export.



As Nicole already said, facebook resizes them as you upload so the quality will be low.


----------



## kathrna

um, yeah, what Don said. confused3 I really don't know)


----------



## kathrna

Evening everyone!  Any plans in your part of the world tonight??  We had pizza picnic/movie night.  We watched Hotel for Dogs.  Gotta keep the "G" or "PG" rating around here.  Now I'm having some Shiraz and watching my DS clean the kitchen.


----------



## sshaw10060

Just stopping in to say hi. I have to be up at 5am to go judge a hunting retriever trial. 

Todd, DVC points are like annual passes. They burn a hole in your pocket until you use them.


----------



## BilltM

sshaw10060 said:


> Just stopping in to say hi. I have to be up at 5am to go judge a hunting retriever trial.



Scott, have fun in the rain.  The dogs are retrieving hunters??  Any thoughts on what happened in Gloucester regarding the yellow lab??


----------



## tlcoke

dpuck1998 said:


> As Nicole already said, facebook resizes them as you upload so the quality will be low.



Don, I knew the quality would be lowered but at least she would have a copy of the photos.  It is good you have a copy of some photos from that event from PCC 1.0 to send her.


----------



## sshaw10060

BilltM said:


> Scott, have fun in the rain.  The dogs are retrieving hunters??  Any thoughts on what happened in Gloucester regarding the yellow lab??



Mostly labs with a few goldens thrown in. My guess is that there were deer hunters baiting deer (which is illegal in MA). The dog found their bait and was eating it, so they attacked the dog.


----------



## tlcoke

AnneR said:


> Good Morning Jennifer
> 
> You and Todd make me feel very wimpy.  We have sunshine today, no rain and my temperatures are certainly higher than yours.
> 
> But here I am sitting at my desk pondering if my ice cold fingers can take it anymore or should I turn on my space heater.  Old buildings are full of character but good insulation is not a quality they possess



Anne, Our air conditioning in our office does that to us.  We run space heater's year round, but usually more in the Summer.


----------



## BilltM

sshaw10060 said:


> Mostly labs with a few goldens thrown in. My guess is that there were deer hunters baiting deer (which is illegal in MA). The dog found their bait and was eating it, so they attacked the dog.



That is what I thought.  Some tried to explain it could have been a wild animal. Sick, if true about hunters.


----------



## shellyminnie

Ok, the cable went out. Somebody entertain me, please!!


----------



## Madi100

dpuck1998 said:


> We bought our first contract via resale and couldn't be happier!  Great price and no difference than buying from Disney.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would never!    But did you delete them?   The only hope if you did would be to run some recovery software to try to pull them back from the abyss.  If your hard drive is at all close to full or if it was a long time ago chances are slim of getting them back.   I did make a copy of the photopass pics today though and will get them in the mail just as soon as possible.
> 
> 
> 
> As Nicole already said, facebook resizes them as you upload so the quality will be low.




Thanks, Don.  The only thing I can figure is that I must have just uploaded them to FB from my camera.  It was in the middle of the trip.  There are pictures before and after.  It's just some of my favorites.  I think I could get some from Liz, because they sat with us and maybe someone has a couple from Cape May Cafe to share with me.  I guess we'll just have our memories.    Thanks for getting me the photopass CD.  I tell you what, since you're doing that for me, you don't have to buy me that Coach purse.


----------



## AnneR

jeanigor said:


> Please have a safe drive, especially around any of the DC traffic. And say hi to DD for us.



Thanks for the well wishes.

I have a route that allows me to avoid DC but unfortunately I hit traffic between Richmond and Virginia Beach, so it took me an hour longer to arrive.

DD is very excited about DAP.


----------



## AnneR

> And what exactly did she take w/ her when she moved??!!


Good question - her defense if you choose to believe it is that her roomate moved to Virginia Beach first, wrecked her car and started her new job so DD was left with the final pieces of the move.  She claims that most of the stuff is her roomates.

I actually think that one of the baskets I so carefully packed into my car today is full of trash


----------



## AnneR

jeanigor said:


> 12:45.





tlcoke said:


> I will get in to MCO about 1:30.  I am going to have a rental car, so I don't have to mess with ME.



My flight is scheduled to land at 12:07.


----------



## tlcoke

I have finally caught up reading the last two days of posts.  No I am ready to call it a night.  Have a good weekend everyone!!!


----------



## jeanigor

spaddy said:


> Are you channeling Monk?
> 
> I agree that 100 is a nice number.  We have 150 because that was the minimum.  Honestly, we could get away with 70 because we stay in studios.



I don't think we would need that many...at least right now. It's just the two of us...unless Jaime decides she wants to bring Meg...



sshaw10060 said:


> Todd, DVC points are like annual passes. They burn a hole in your pocket until you use them.



DP and I discussed DVC vs. HD TV/Blu-Ray/Sound System on the way to the movies tonight (which we didn't end up seeing TS1&2...rescheduled for Monday or Wednesday). He wanted me to share that it was only $2300 for the TV, $400 for the Blu-ray and $650 for the sound. Still less than the $7800 DVC contract I was looking at. I still vote mine is more worth it in the long run.



AnneR said:


> DD is very excited about DAP.



Woo Hoo!!! Another convert!!!



tlcoke said:


> I have finally caught up reading the last two days of posts.  No I am ready to call it a night.  Have a good weekend everyone!!!



Night!! Happy Weekend!!!


----------



## Launchpad11B

shellyminnie said:


> I'm going to be at the airport on Thursday to pick up Mindy so if anyone wants/needs a ride, I've got room for 2 more!!



Cool Shelly, I'll be at the airport Thursday as well, to pick up Don. From there we head straight over to yeehaw Bob's!


----------



## Launchpad11B

Madi100 said:


> I'm sure somewhere, in some far remote area of the world there is someone who is turned on by that kind of talk.  Not here.  Someone please post another picture of Edward.



Nicole, I didn't realize I was supposed to be trying to turn you on with my posts! If I had known that I would have just posted Don's post surgery photo from Facebook. The one of him in his underware, all drugged up!!


----------



## AnneR

Good morning all!

I am not sure that my brain is ready to wrap itself around the idea post surgery drugged up underwear images.

I have to say you get what you pay for - I got a wonderful rate for the Best Western in Virginia Beach but chose a non beach front room.  This means not just across the street but integrated into the parking garage.  Every car coming in, every time a car was locked and the people screaming to find the rest of their group were the peaceful background noises to my nights sleep.

Today is unloading the car - I am saying it now - NOT ME! and then off to see Nautica and the battleship in Norfolk, ending the day with the mall where my daughter works.

The goal for dinner tonight is a good seafood restaurant.

Have a great Saturday everyone.


----------



## wildfan1473

Good Saturday Morning Everyone!

Just sent DS7 off to an early hockey practice, and my little one is catching up on his sleep.  He is NOT used to getting up at 6 am yet for the bus, and he is a cranky little thing 

I'll be in and out this weekend, just wanted to pop in and say Have a Great Day!


----------



## wildfan1473

AnneR said:


> Good morning all!
> 
> I am not sure that my brain is ready to wrap itself around the idea post surgery drugged up underwear images.
> 
> I have to say you get what you pay for - I got a wonderful rate for the Best Western in Virginia Beach but chose a non beach front room.  This means not just across the street but integrated into the parking garage.  Every car coming in, every time a car was locked and the people screaming to find the rest of their group were the peaceful background noises to my nights sleep.
> 
> Today is unloading the car - I am saying it now - NOT ME! and then off to see Nautica and the battleship in Norfolk, ending the day with the mall where my daughter works.
> 
> The goal for dinner tonight is a good seafood restaurant.
> 
> Have a great Saturday everyone.



Have a great trip Anne!


----------



## georgemoe

Good weekend everyone. Blah rain here. In a few hours I get to do SWA check-in. 

Todd. $3500 range is more like it for a home theater set up. $2300 seems about right for the display depending on the size. 



Launchpad11B said:


> Nicole, I didn't realize I was supposed to be trying to turn you on with my posts! If I had known that I would have just posted Don's post surgery photo from Facebook. The one of him in his underware, all drugged up!!



Hey Paul! How is the finger? Say hi to Alicia. She has been MIA for awhile.


----------



## georgemoe

AnneR said:


> Good morning all!
> 
> The goal for dinner tonight is a good seafood restaurant.
> 
> Have a great Saturday everyone.



Hi Anne. Enjoy dinner tonight and the trip. 



wildfan1473 said:


> Good Saturday Morning Everyone!
> 
> I'll be in and out this weekend, just wanted to pop in and say Have a Great Day!



Hi Jennifer. Have a great weekend.


----------



## Launchpad11B

georgemoe said:


> Good weekend everyone. Blah rain here. In a few hours I get to do SWA check-in.
> 
> Todd. $3500 range is more like it for a home theater set up. $2300 seems about right for the display depending on the size.
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Paul! How is the finger? Say hi to Alicia. She has been MIA for awhile.



Hey George, Have a great time at F&W. I expect a full report when we get together next week! The finger is not good. I wouldn't be overly concerned but that specific finger is severely limiting my ability to do my job effectively. I know it sounds like some corny joke, but it's my trigger finger!!!


----------



## kathrna

Good morning everyone!  We are off to sell more Boy Scout/Cub Scout popcorn at the PX and mini mall.  Have a great day!!


----------



## tiggerbell

jeanigor said:


> I don't think we would need that many...at least right now. It's just the two of us...unless Jaime decides she wants to bring Meg...


 
For the record - Jaime never wants to bring Meg!


----------



## georgemoe

Launchpad11B said:


> Hey George, Have a great time at F&W. I expect a full report when we get together next week! The finger is not good. I wouldn't be overly concerned but that specific finger is severely limiting my ability to do my job effectively. I know it sounds like some corny joke, but it's my trigger finger!!!



Will do! I still need a time and destination for the 11th. I hope to be providing some photos and updates during the trip.



kathrna said:


> Good morning everyone!  We are off to sell more Boy Scout/Cub Scout popcorn at the PX and mini mall.  Have a great day!!



Hi Kathy. Have a great day!



tiggerbell said:


> For the record - Jaime never wants to bring Meg!



Poor Meg.


----------



## jeanigor

georgemoe said:


> Poor Meg.



I'm not so sure of that. DP and I were going over Jaime's trip report and he asked: "Who's the girl that doesn't smile and looks like a grouch?" Coming from Mr. Personality, that is a mouthful.


----------



## chirurgeon

shellyminnie said:


> I'm going to be at the airport on Thursday to pick up Mindy so if anyone wants/needs a ride, I've got room for 2 more!!



Hope and I would love a ride, if you could hang out until Friday.  Its a great airport, so many shopping opportunities.   Thanks anyway, Shelly.

Kim


----------



## wildfan1473

georgemoe said:


> Good weekend everyone. Blah rain here. In a few hours I get to do SWA check-in.



Hi George!  Have a GREAT trip!  We'll miss you by just one day...



kathrna said:


> Good morning everyone!  We are off to sell more Boy Scout/Cub Scout popcorn at the PX and mini mall.  Have a great day!!



Good Morning Kathy!  Good luck selling that popcorn - we already placed our order for over $150 worth when we got our stuff home last night   $3.50 for Girl Scout cookies looks good compared to $20 for popcorn


----------



## shellyminnie

chirurgeon said:


> Hope and I would love a ride, if you could hang out until Friday.  Its a great airport, so many shopping opportunities.   Thanks anyway, Shelly.
> 
> Kim



Sorry Kim!


----------



## shellyminnie

For those going to Food and Wine, I present this new alcoholic yumminess:







Is it Thursday yet??


----------



## BilltM

That looks good, even at 9:30 in the morning!!


----------



## Madi100

Good morning.  We have a weekend of NOTHING going on.  So nice.  No soccer   We are going to look at a couple of houses this weekend.  James would like to move next month.  Wish he would have told me that BEFORE I unpacked most everything we own.


----------



## tiggerbell

shellyminnie said:


> For those going to Food and Wine, I present this new alcoholic yumminess:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is it Thursday yet??


 

What (and where) is it?


----------



## jeanigor

shellyminnie said:


> For those going to Food and Wine, I present this new alcoholic yumminess:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is it Thursday yet??





tiggerbell said:


> What (and where) is it?



Get out of my head!!!!!


----------



## shellyminnie

tiggerbell said:


> What (and where) is it?



It's a Parisien Cosmo Slushie. It's made of Grey Goose, cranberry juice, and contreau. 

I can't wait to try it!!


----------



## chirurgeon

shellyminnie said:


> It's a Parisien Cosmo Slushie. It's made of Grey Goose, cranberry juice, and contreau.
> 
> I can't wait to try it!!



Could you just send me one, please?  I won't make it to F&W for a couple of years yet.

Kim


----------



## tiggerbell

jeanigor said:


> Get out of my head!!!!!


 
 NEVER!



chirurgeon said:


> Could you just send me one, please? I won't make it to F&W for a couple of years yet.
> 
> Kim


 
I'll be there next year - my first F&W!


----------



## DVCsince02

George - Good luck with the check in.

Kathy - Have fun!

Shelly - That looks yummy!

Todd - BUY BUY BUY!

Woke up with a terrible headache.  Which is very unusual for me as I rarely ever get a headache.  Tylenol popped and Mt. Dew half gone.  Hope that helps.


----------



## Madi100

Arrr!  I am having problems with our Internet connection.  #1 frustration:  having to speak to a computer who tells me he can't help me but if I hold I can talk to a real person.  #2 frustration: talking to someone who wanted to pass the problem off to someone else.  #3 frustration: having to call back and talk to a computer again just to have the computer tell me he can't help me and if I hold I can talk to a real person.  #4 frustration: speaking to 3 live humans that don't speak as well as the computer.  I hate it when I'm having issues and I can't understand the person talking.  I BELIEVE internet is up and running again.


----------



## halliesmommy01

Good Morning Friends! I am off to the grocery store this morning other than that not much going on today. Tomorrow is the Miley Cyrus concert if she does not cancel. Miley has strep throat and canceled last night and tonights concerts. I have been following her on twitter so just waiting to hear. Hallie was heartbroken at first but she now says as long as she gets to see her that is good. Well need to make my list.


----------



## halliesmommy01

Madi100 said:


> Arrr!  I am having problems with our Internet connection.  #1 frustration:  having to speak to a computer who tells me he can't help me but if I hold I can talk to a real person.  #2 frustration: talking to someone who wanted to pass the problem off to someone else.  #3 frustration: having to call back and talk to a computer again just to have the computer tell me he can't help me and if I hold I can talk to a real person.  #4 frustration: speaking to 3 live humans that don't speak as well as the computer.  I hate it when I'm having issues and I can't understand the person talking.  I BELIEVE internet is up and running again.



I understand your frustration. I had to help my MIL fix some computer issues and the same thing. First it the was automated system purgatory and then when we got a person they had no idea what we were talking about. Hope it is running ok now.


----------



## Dodie

shellyminnie said:


> It's a Parisien Cosmo Slushie. It's made of Grey Goose, cranberry juice, and contreau.
> 
> I can't wait to try it!!



OMG. That sounds WONDERFUL!!! They should keep it. Serve it right alongside lemon and orange!


----------



## jeanigor

chirurgeon said:


> Could you just send me one, please?  I won't make it to F&W for a couple of years yet.
> 
> Kim





Dodie said:


> OMG. That sounds WONDERFUL!!! They should keep it. Serve it right alongside lemon and orange!



Perhaps Shellie or Teresa or Kathy would buy some, put it in a cooler and take them home and transfer it to their freezer until DAP?


----------



## georgemoe

wildfan1473 said:


> Hi George!  Have a GREAT trip!  We'll miss you by just one day...



 Too bad we are missing each other by a day. Next time. 



DVCsince02 said:


> George - Good luck with the check in.
> 
> Woke up with a terrible headache.  Which is very unusual for me as I rarely ever get a headache.  Tylenol popped and Mt. Dew half gone.  Hope that helps.



Thanks Jen. It will be interesting to see what we get for a boarding group and # with this new fee based early check-in at SWA. 

Hope your headache goes away. 



Dodie said:


> OMG. That sounds WONDERFUL!!! They should keep it. Serve it right alongside lemon and orange!



Hi Dodie!  Lemon all the way!


----------



## Madi100

Dodie said:


> OMG. That sounds WONDERFUL!!! They should keep it. Serve it right alongside lemon and orange!



I agree!  You call and tell them that you and I think they should keep them, and I'm sure they'll agree.


----------



## scarlett873

DVCsince02 said:


> George - Good luck with the check in.
> 
> Kathy - Have fun!
> 
> Shelly - That looks yummy!
> 
> Todd - BUY BUY BUY!
> 
> Woke up with a terrible headache.  Which is very unusual for me as I rarely ever get a headache.  Tylenol popped and Mt. Dew half gone.  Hope that helps.



We must be having BFF sympathetic headaches today...I woke up with a horrible headache too.


----------



## DVCsince02

Thanks George.  Headache is almost gone.


----------



## Launchpad11B

scarlett873 said:


> We must be having BFF sympathetic headaches today...I woke up with a horrible headache too.





DVCsince02 said:


> Thanks George.  Headache is almost gone.



Hope you both feel better soon.


----------



## scarlett873

Launchpad11B said:


> Hope you both feel better soon.



Thanks Paul! What a good DIS-hubby...


----------



## chirurgeon

jeanigor said:


> Perhaps Shellie or Teresa or Kathy would buy some, put it in a cooler and take them home and transfer it to their freezer until DAP?



TODD, EXCELLENT IDEA!!!!!!!!!!!  I knew that tiara gave you special powers.

Kim


----------



## georgemoe

Southwest 

No online check-in for us. 

Got this stupid Southwest Airlines Security Document 

What's up with that? 

On hold with Southwest now.


----------



## shellyminnie

jeanigor said:


> Perhaps Shellie or Teresa or Kathy would buy some, put it in a cooler and take them home and transfer it to their freezer until DAP?



If I do that, they might not make it out of the parking lot!! I can certainly save you an empty cup if you'd like!!


----------



## georgemoe

Southwest is having some major online issues the past few days. It's preventing many from online check-in. Luckily customer service was able to get us checked in. B11/B12. Not A group but better than C. Who cares anyway. We're going to WDW tomorrow!


----------



## OKW Lover

georgemoe said:


> Southwest is having some major online issues the past few days. It's preventing many from online check-in. Luckily customer service was able to get us checked in. B11/B12. Not A group but better than C. Who cares anyway. We're going to WDW tomorrow!



Have a great trip.  We'll be eager to hear your review of the F&W choices so Val & I can adjust our choices next week.  

Maybe we should organize a DIS mini-meet during F&W next year.


----------



## Madi100

georgemoe said:


> Southwest is having some major online issues the past few days. It's preventing many from online check-in. Luckily customer service was able to get us checked in. B11/B12. Not A group but better than C. Who cares anyway. We're going to WDW tomorrow!



Have fun, George.  Have one of those yummy looking red drinks for me.


----------



## cocowum

georgemoe said:


> Southwest is having some major online issues the past few days. It's preventing many from online check-in. Luckily customer service was able to get us checked in. B11/B12. Not A group but better than C. Who cares anyway. We're going to WDW tomorrow!



Have a great trip George!  Wish we were going! Can't wait to hear all about it.


----------



## WDWtraveler27

Hello everyone


----------



## OKW Lover

WDWtraveler27 said:


> Hello everyone



Hello back!


----------



## cocowum

*Attention ladies...*

For those of you that are fans of Zappos.com they are offering Zappos Free Shipping - For life. Become a VIP member and get overnight shipping free for life. Sign up at Zappos VIP before November 1st, 2009. 

Shoe shopping anyone?


----------



## DVCsince02

Headache is all gone!  YAY!!!   

Sweet tea in hand and color and haircut done.  Maybe next time I'll get it done at a salon.


----------



## kab407

georgemoe said:


> Southwest is having some major online issues the past few days. It's preventing many from online check-in. Luckily customer service was able to get us checked in. B11/B12. Not A group but better than C. Who cares anyway. We're going to WDW tomorrow!




I hope you and Deb have a great time.  I love F&W!


----------



## Tonya2426

cocowum said:


> *Attention ladies...*
> 
> For those of you that are fans of Zappos.com they are offering Zappos Free Shipping - For life. Become a VIP member and get overnight shipping free for life. Sign up at Zappos VIP before November 1st, 2009.
> 
> Shoe shopping anyone?


 

Woooohooooo!!!  I am a VIP shoe shopper now!!!  (As if I needed zappos to tell me that )

Thanks Alicia!!!


----------



## kab407

OKW Lover said:


> Have a great trip.  We'll be eager to hear your review of the F&W choices so Val & I can adjust our choices next week.
> 
> Maybe we should organize a DIS mini-meet during F&W next year.



Hmmmmmm...I'm in!


----------



## scarlett873

cocowum said:


> *Attention ladies...*
> 
> For those of you that are fans of Zappos.com they are offering Zappos Free Shipping - For life. Become a VIP member and get overnight shipping free for life. Sign up at Zappos VIP before November 1st, 2009.
> 
> Shoe shopping anyone?



Thanks! Not like I can shoe shop right now anyway...but I went ahead and registered...


----------



## scarlett873

DVCsince02 said:


> Headache is all gone!  YAY!!!
> 
> Sweet tea in hand and color and haircut done.  Maybe next time I'll get it done at a salon.



Tried Diet Coke...didn't help my headache...have taken 4 excedrin migraine since waking up this morning...maybe a sweet tea is what I need...


----------



## shellyminnie

OKW Lover said:


> Have a great trip.  We'll be eager to hear your review of the F&W choices so Val & I can adjust our choices next week.
> 
> Maybe we should organize a DIS mini-meet during F&W next year.



Count me in!!



cocowum said:


> *Attention ladies...*
> 
> For those of you that are fans of Zappos.com they are offering Zappos Free Shipping - For life. Become a VIP member and get overnight shipping free for life. Sign up at Zappos VIP before November 1st, 2009.
> 
> Shoe shopping anyone?



Poor Paul!!


----------



## AnneR

shellyminnie said:


> It's a Parisien Cosmo Slushie. It's made of Grey Goose, cranberry juice, and contreau.
> 
> I can't wait to try it!!



I'm with you Shelly

I'll be at F&W in one month!


----------



## kimisabella

cocowum said:


> *Attention ladies...*
> 
> For those of you that are fans of Zappos.com they are offering Zappos Free Shipping - For life. Become a VIP member and get overnight shipping free for life. Sign up at Zappos VIP before November 1st, 2009.
> 
> Shoe shopping anyone?



This is so funny - I was just coming on the computer (after checking the DIS of course) to order Isabella a pair of Uggs from Zappos.  We've been to every dept store today and they are sold out of her size.  She ruined last years Uggs, so she needs a new pair


----------



## AnneR

cocowum said:


> *Attention ladies...*
> 
> For those of you that are fans of Zappos.com they are offering Zappos Free Shipping - For life. Become a VIP member and get overnight shipping free for life. Sign up at Zappos VIP before November 1st, 2009.
> 
> Shoe shopping anyone?



Please don't tell my DD.  She had so many shoes that she couldnt fit them all in her packing for her move.  I just removed the remaining shoes and delivered them to her this weekend.  Next move she may need a whole truck dedicated to shoes.

Love ya Jess.


----------



## AnneR

scarlett873 said:


> Tried Diet Coke...didn't help my headache...have taken 4 excedrin migraine since waking up this morning...maybe a sweet tea is what I need...



Hope you headache is better Brandie.  I sometimes find that alternating medications help.  I alternate Ibuphofen and Aleve.  If it doesn't make the headache go away it sure helps me sleep and that often helps the headache.

By the way - headache for me this morning too.


----------



## kathrna

DVCsince02 said:


> Woke up with a terrible headache.  Which is very unusual for me as I rarely ever get a headache.  Tylenol popped and Mt. Dew half gone.  Hope that helps.



Hey Jen!  I hope that your headache has subsided.  Lots of headaches around here lately.  Maybe lack of sleep from post wars, chat and early mornings have something to do with that _EVERYONE??!!!_  (is there a raised eyebrow avatar?)

Anyway, feel better!


----------



## kathrna

georgemoe said:


> Southwest is having some major online issues the past few days. It's preventing many from online check-in. Luckily customer service was able to get us checked in. B11/B12. Not A group but better than C. Who cares anyway. We're going to WDW tomorrow!



Booo! to the first half of your post.

Then...



Have a great trip!


----------



## kathrna

WDWtraveler27 said:


> Hello everyone



Hey, Luis Enrique!  What do you have going on this weekend?  Did you finish that paper you were writing?


----------



## DVCsince02

Thanks Kathy!  Yep, headache all gone.   After lunch, we put Evan down for his nap and Chris took Ethan out for a ride.  Emma stayed with me so I took advantage of the quiet and colored my hair.  Amazing how badly I needed it.  Then decided it needed to be cut.  Took off about 4 inches all around.  Starting to look human again.

Chris just baked a batch of brownies and we just decided on Boston Market for dinner.

Going to watch Bedtime Stories with Adam Sandler after dinner.


----------



## kathrna

cocowum said:


> *Attention ladies...*
> 
> For those of you that are fans of Zappos.com they are offering Zappos Free Shipping - For life. Become a VIP member and get overnight shipping free for life. Sign up at Zappos VIP before November 1st, 2009.
> 
> Shoe shopping anyone?



  Thanks for the heads up, Alicia!  I LOVE Zappos.    They rock.  A few years ago I had about ten pairs of black strappy sandals scattered across the living room trying to decide which to keep.  My DH asked what on earth had I done???  I just brought the shoe store to me.  That's all.  I'll send the rest back FREE!!!!!  Love love love that store!


----------



## kathrna

AnneR said:


> Hope you headache is better Brandie.  I sometimes find that alternating medications help.  I alternate Ibuphofen and Aleve.  If it doesn't make the headache go away it sure helps me sleep and that often helps the headache.
> 
> By the way - headache for me this morning too.



Brandie, sorry you still have a headache.

Anne, you, too??  I hope it leaves soon.

Sometimes along w/meds, sometimes I need chocolate (really, honest) or sometimes protein (jerky, peanut butter, eggs), most of the time not enough water.  

Fell better all!


----------



## kathrna

DVCsince02 said:


> Thanks Kathy!  Yep, headache all gone.   After lunch, we put Evan down for his nap and Chris took Ethan out for a ride.  Emma stayed with me so I took advantage of the quiet and colored my hair.  Amazing how badly I needed it.  Then decided it needed to be cut.  Took off about 4 inches all around.  Starting to look human again.
> 
> Chris just baked a batch of brownies and we just decided on Boston Market for dinner.
> 
> Going to watch Bedtime Stories with Adam Sandler after dinner.



Brownies, Boston Market and a funny movie.  What more could you ask for??  Have a great night.  I'm glad that you are feeling better!

You are a braver woman than I to do your own hair!


----------



## Madi100

We're off to the pumpkin patch tonight.  Cold, rainy night for it, but it's a customer appreciation thing.  Then we're going to a local dive to spend some time with some friends who think they need to move to New York.  What in the world is in New York that they need to leave me


----------



## sshaw10060

Hi all. I just returned from standing out on the rain for the last 8 hours. Despite appropriate raingear I was soaked to the bone by noon.  Despite the rain it was fun and the dogs didn't seem to mind.

George, have one of those red drinks for me and have a safe trip.

Hope all the headaches are better.


----------



## kathrna

Now to go shoe shopping!  hee hee hee!


----------



## kathrna

Hey, Todd, I changed my avatar!  It's still Mickey and the flag though.  Can you keep that straight?  I don't want you to be confused.


----------



## DVCsince02

kathrna said:


> You are a braver woman than I to do your own hair!



Cuz I gots skilz!  That, and I am a licensed cosmetologist.


----------



## kathrna

DVCsince02 said:


> Cuz I gots skilz!  That, and I am a licensed cosmetologist.



MAD skilz!  You go girl!


----------



## Minnie Lor

George - I hope you have a great time. Hope SWA gets it figured out. I got an email yesterday from them that per TSA flights will need to be booked with full name, birthday, and M/F. Wonder if that had anything to do with the snafu.

I hope everyone's headache get's better and that you figure out the best remedy. I have a feeling we'll need it on the morning of Dec. 12 and Dec.13th.


----------



## fakereadhed

DVCsince02 said:


> Headache is all gone!  YAY!!!
> 
> Sweet tea in hand and color and haircut done.  Maybe next time I'll get it done at a salon.





kathrna said:


> Brandie, sorry you still have a headache.
> 
> Anne, you, too??  I hope it leaves soon.
> 
> Sometimes along w/meds, sometimes I need chocolate (really, honest) or sometimes protein (jerky, peanut butter, eggs), most of the time not enough water.
> 
> Fell better all!



I had one this AM, but took a Maxalt and it left. Maybe we need to have a migraine meet at DAP?


----------



## AnneR

> Anne, you, too?? I hope it leaves soon.



It has thank you Kathy.

I had dinner tonight at Bubba's in Virginia Beach and sat outside.  So very soothing and relaxing.

Hope everyone else's headaches are behaving like mine did.


----------



## UrsulasShadow

cocowum said:


> *Attention ladies...*
> 
> For those of you that are fans of Zappos.com they are offering Zappos Free Shipping - For life. Become a VIP member and get overnight shipping free for life. Sign up at Zappos VIP before November 1st, 2009.
> 
> Shoe shopping anyone?



OMG, THANKS, Alicia!  I'm a Zappos fanatic...strange for someone who couldn't care much less about shoes, but they're the only company that has shoes in MY SIZE without having to "hoof it" all over tarnation.  And I love the free shipping...I've never had to pay for it before, but overnight is just so cool!


----------



## georgemoe

OKW Lover said:


> Have a great trip.  We'll be eager to hear your review of the F&W choices so Val & I can adjust our choices next week.
> 
> Maybe we should organize a DIS mini-meet during F&W next year.



Thanks Jeff! I'll definately post likes and dislikes for you. F&W meet next year sounds like a possibility. 



Madi100 said:


> Have fun, George.  Have one of those yummy looking red drinks for me.



For you Nicole I'll have one of those fruity drinks. 



cocowum said:


> Have a great trip George!  Wish we were going! Can't wait to hear all about it.



Thanks Alicia. Wish you could be there too. December is close though. Actually, next week is close. See you next week! 



kab407 said:


> I hope you and Deb have a great time.  I love F&W!



Thanks Kathy. This will be out first and we are really looking forward too it. We will start tomorrow at Paradiso #7.  



sshaw10060 said:


> George, have one of those red drinks for me and have a safe trip.



Thanks Scott. You'll have to share that red drink with Nicole. Two fruity is too much for me. 



Minnie Lor said:


> George - I hope you have a great time. Hope SWA gets it figured out. I got an email yesterday from them that per TSA flights will need to be booked with full name, birthday, and M/F. Wonder if that had anything to do with the snafu.
> 
> I hope everyone's headache get's better and that you figure out the best remedy. I have a feeling we'll need it on the morning of Dec. 12 and Dec.13th.



Thanks! Got the same email Lorie. It's possible that SWA info request is related to their site issues.


----------



## sshaw10060

I just scored a great rate for a mini-van for our November trip. It is amazing how different the rates can be when you try a few different codes.


----------



## IWISHFORDISNEY

Hey everyone.   I was MIA all day.   We went to our first airshow and boy was it fun!!  The jets were a little loud for Ethan but I am still amazed at all the things they do.    It was really a great day with new friends.


----------



## spaddy

cocowum said:


> *Attention ladies...*
> 
> For those of you that are fans of Zappos.com they are offering Zappos Free Shipping - For life. Become a VIP member and get overnight shipping free for life. Sign up at Zappos VIP before November 1st, 2009.
> 
> Shoe shopping anyone?



Thanks Alicia.  I signed up.




kimisabella said:


> This is so funny - I was just coming on the computer (after checking the DIS of course) to order Isabella a pair of Uggs from Zappos.  We've been to every dept store today and they are sold out of her size.  She ruined last years Uggs, so she needs a new pair



I had to get my Uggs from there too.  I bought the last pair they had last year.  This year I got smart and bought them from Zappos right away instead of waiting for the weather to get cold.  I actually ended up saving $40 because the price went up right after I purchased mine.



George, I hope you and Deb have an amazing trip!!!  I can't wait to hear about your F&W experiences.


----------



## georgemoe

spaddy said:


> George, I hope you and Deb have an amazing trip!!!  I can't wait to hear about your F&W experiences.



Thanks Anne. 

Just packed and all I have left to do is put together a little work stuff that needs attention while down there. 

I wish we had booked an earlier flight.  This wait is killing me. Another 90 minutes before we leave. Originally we were going to board the cats and needed to leave later for drop off purposes, but decided it was better to pay a family member to come in and take care of them. Plus they get to stay home in comfort.


----------



## chirurgeon

georgemoe said:


> Thanks Anne.
> 
> Just packed and all I have left to do is put together a little work stuff that needs attention while down there.
> 
> I wish we had booked an earlier flight.  This wait is killing me. Another 90 minutes before we leave. Originally we were going to board the cats and needed to leave later for drop off purposes, but decided it was better to pay a family member to come in and take care of them. Plus they get to stay home in comfort.



George, you and Deb have a great vacation.  Have one of the yummy looking Cosmo Slushies for me.

Kim


----------



## georgemoe

chirurgeon said:


> George, you and Deb have a great vacation.  Have one of the yummy looking Cosmo Slushies for me.
> 
> Kim



Thanks Kim. If I drink all those red slushies everyone is asking for, I'll be a permanent red color.


----------



## Launchpad11B

georgemoe said:


> Thanks Kim. If I drink all those red slushies everyone is asking for, I'll be a permanent red color.



Drink however much you want, but I'd be careful around Deb "quickdraw" Higgins if I were you!! For God sakes, don't start snoring again! Who knows who'll you wake up looking like this time!


----------



## DVCsince02

I like George's ticker.  It says "Congratulations".


----------



## scarlett873

Anyone wanna see the bed that my sister and family made for my niece? 

Ella is quite the Princess...and every Princess needs a carriage...


----------



## DVCsince02

Holy crow, Brandie!  No wonder you had to babysit for them while they built it.


----------



## shellyminnie

scarlett873 said:


> Anyone wanna see the bed that my sister and family made for my niece?
> 
> Ella is quite the Princess...and every Princess needs a carriage...



Very cool!!


----------



## chirurgeon

scarlett873 said:


> Anyone wanna see the bed that my sister and family made for my niece?
> 
> Ella is quite the Princess...and every Princess needs a carriage...



How adorable.  Does she like it?

Kim


----------



## sshaw10060

georgemoe said:


> I wish we had booked an earlier flight.  This wait is killing me. Another 90 minutes before we leave. Originally we were going to board the cats and needed to leave later for drop off purposes, but decided it was better to pay a family member to come in and take care of them. Plus they get to stay home in comfort.



I do that all the time then the day before find myself looking into the cost to change flights



DVCsince02 said:


> Holy crow, Brandie!  No wonder you had to babysit for them while they built it.



Simply amazing

I am a bit under the weather, so I will be hanging out watching football today. Go Pats!


----------



## scarlett873

chirurgeon said:


> How adorable.  Does she like it?
> 
> Kim



I dunno...you tell me...


----------



## kimisabella

spaddy said:


> I had to get my Uggs from there too.  I bought the last pair they had last year.  This year I got smart and bought them from Zappos right away instead of waiting for the weather to get cold.  I actually ended up saving $40 because the price went up right after I purchased mine.



Wow, that was lucky!  It's crazy how expensive they are, but, my kids wore them almost every day from Oct to April.  I don't mind spending the money so much since I know they will actually get alot of use out of them.


----------



## ADP

Hi Everyone 

There's nothing like watching Sunday NFL football.  Love Sundays!


----------



## Minnie Lor

scarlett873 said:


> Anyone wanna see the bed that my sister and family made for my niece?
> 
> Ella is quite the Princess...and every Princess needs a carriage...



Oh my gosh! That is the coolest thing ever!!! I  it!


----------



## jcb

ADP said:


> Hi Everyone
> 
> There's nothing like watching Sunday NFL football.  Love Sundays!



That's easy for you to say - it is not a good year to be a fan of any football team that starts with "Tennessee".


----------



## spaddy

Brandie, that bed is amazing.  I can't even imagine how much work that was.

George, I hope you arrived safely in WDW.  I can't wait to see your photos.




kimisabella said:


> Wow, that was lucky!  It's crazy how expensive they are, but, my kids wore them almost every day from Oct to April.  I don't mind spending the money so much since I know they will actually get alot of use out of them.



It is crazy how expensive they are, but I figure I will have them for a very long time.


----------



## kathrna

scarlett873 said:


> Anyone wanna see the bed that my sister and family made for my niece?
> 
> Ella is quite the Princess...and every Princess needs a carriage...



Oh my goodness, Brandie!  I want one!  I wonder if the template makes "big girl" sizes??!!   

Somehow I think my manly man would not appreciate coming home from the desert to see that.  But I would!!


----------



## AnneR

I'm back.

Brandie - that bed is just amazing.  I can't imagine the amount of work that went into creating it.


George - safe travels.


We drove about 650 miles this weekend.  The worst traffic we had was in Norfolk/Virginia Beach.  It took us over 6 hours on Friday but only 4.5 today.  We sat in a 5 1/2 mile backup for the tunnel and sat behind 3 accidents all in that general area.

Traffic aside and lack of sleep aside, we had a great trip.  Spent the day yesterday in downtown Norfolk, toured Nauticus and the U.S.S. Wisconsin.  A must do if you are in Norfolk/Virginia Beach.  Also got to see DD store in the MacCarthur Square Mall - I could get lost in the parking garage - a big mall.

My next trip to plan is MNSSHP and F&W at the end of this month.


----------



## safetymom

The bed is amazing!!!  That is one lucky girl.


----------



## kathrna

sshaw10060 said:


> I am a bit under the weather, so I will be hanging out watching football today. Go Pats!



Gee Scott, I don't know WHY you wouldn't be feeling good today.  Could it be the fact that you spent eight hours standing out in the rain, soaked to the skin yesterday?    Hmmmmm.....  

In any case, I hope that a day of rest will help get you back on your feet!  Feel better!


----------



## UrsulasShadow

ADP said:


> Hi Everyone
> 
> There's nothing like watching Sunday NFL football.  Love Sundays!



Gotta love it, Aaron!  Pats, and apple crisp!


----------



## IWISHFORDISNEY

Brandie that bed is amazing.   I love it!!

Settling down after a long day at the beach.   For the boys Disney channel has a  Handy Mandy Motercycle special tonight at 7pm.   

Jen hope you feel better.

2 weeks til we get to do MNSSHP.


----------



## dpuck1998

UrsulasShadow said:


> Gotta love it, Aaron!  Pats, and apple crisp!



You meant the Dolphins right?


----------



## scarlett873

dpuck1998 said:


> You meant the Dolphins right?


Nope...she meant the Colts...


----------



## kathrna

AnneR said:


> I'm back.
> 
> Brandie - that bed is just amazing.  I can't imagine the amount of work that went into creating it.
> 
> 
> George - safe travels.
> 
> 
> We drove about 650 miles this weekend.  The worst traffic we had was in Norfolk/Virginia Beach.  It took us over 6 hours on Friday but only 4.5 today.  We sat in a 5 1/2 mile backup for the tunnel and sat behind 3 accidents all in that general area.
> 
> Traffic aside and lack of sleep aside, we had a great trip.  Spent the day yesterday in downtown Norfolk, toured Nauticus and the U.S.S. Wisconsin.  A must do if you are in Norfolk/Virginia Beach.  Also got to see DD store in the MacCarthur Square Mall - I could get lost in the parking garage - a big mall.
> 
> My next trip to plan is MNSSHP and F&W at the end of this month.



I'm glad that you're back safely!  Sounds like it was a great visit aside from the parking garage room and traffic.


----------



## AnneR

kathrna said:


> I'm glad that you're back safely!  Sounds like it was a great visit aside from the parking garage room and traffic.



It was a good trip.  It is hard letting go.  You always have this need to make things right.  She's doing just fine.


----------



## sshaw10060

UrsulasShadow said:


> Gotta love it, Aaron!  Pats, and apple crisp!



Mindy, I was sitting here watching the Pats waiting for you to stop by with the apple crisp. What happened?


----------



## AnneR

Wow, we are quiet tonight.  I guess everyone is watching the football games.

I am trying to keep myself awake for a little while longer.  I am very tired but don't want to go to sleep too early or I will be awake at 3:00am


----------



## tlcoke

AnneR said:


> Please don't tell my DD.  She had so many shoes that she couldnt fit them all in her packing for her move.  I just removed the remaining shoes and delivered them to her this weekend.  Next move she may need a whole truck dedicated to shoes.
> 
> Love ya Jess.





kathrna said:


> Thanks for the heads up, Alicia!  I LOVE Zappos.    They rock.  A few years ago I had about ten pairs of black strappy sandals scattered across the living room trying to decide which to keep.  My DH asked what on earth had I done???  I just brought the shoe store to me.  That's all.  I'll send the rest back FREE!!!!!  Love love love that store!





UrsulasShadow said:


> OMG, THANKS, Alicia!  I'm a Zappos fanatic...strange for someone who couldn't care much less about shoes, but they're the only company that has shoes in MY SIZE without having to "hoof it" all over tarnation.  And I love the free shipping...I've never had to pay for it before, but overnight is just so cool!



For those of you who Love  Zappos  they have an outlet just 20 miles south of me in Shepherdsville KY.  So, if you ever find yourself in Louisville, you might want to check out the outlet store.




scarlett873 said:


> Anyone wanna see the bed that my sister and family made for my niece?
> 
> Ella is quite the Princess...and every Princess needs a carriage...



Beautiful Bed for a princess.



AnneR said:


> I'm back.
> 
> Brandie - that bed is just amazing.  I can't imagine the amount of work that went into creating it.
> 
> 
> George - safe travels.
> 
> 
> We drove about 650 miles this weekend.  The worst traffic we had was in Norfolk/Virginia Beach.  It took us over 6 hours on Friday but only 4.5 today.  We sat in a 5 1/2 mile backup for the tunnel and sat behind 3 accidents all in that general area.
> 
> Traffic aside and lack of sleep aside, we had a great trip.  Spent the day yesterday in downtown Norfolk, toured Nauticus and the U.S.S. Wisconsin.  A must do if you are in Norfolk/Virginia Beach.  Also got to see DD store in the MacCarthur Square Mall - I could get lost in the parking garage - a big mall.
> 
> My next trip to plan is MNSSHP and F&W at the end of this month.



Welcome Back Anne!  Glad you had a safe trip.


----------



## tlcoke

Disney is beginning to filming the movie Secretariat in Louisville this week at Churchill Downs.  The cool news is my Pastor was selected as an extra in the movie to play a Reporter.  The funny part about it is he only went to the audition as chauffeur for his Daughter who was trying to get a part as an extra.  She didn't get it and he did.

He originally turned down their offer because the timing of the filming interfered with his Church duties then they called him back and offered him a different part filming on a day he could be there.


----------



## AnneR

tlcoke said:


> Disney is beginning to filming the movie Secretariat in Louisville this week at Churchill Downs.  The cool news is my Pastor was selected as an extra in the movie to play a Reporter.  The funny part about it is he only went to the audition as chauffeur for his Daughter who was trying to get a part as an extra.  She didn't get it and he did.



That's really cool.  Is it going to be an open set so you can watch the filming?


----------



## tlcoke

AnneR said:


> That's really cool.  Is it going to be an open set so you can watch the filming?



I don't know if it is an open set or not.  Other than their call for auditions a few weeks ago, I haven't heard alot about it.


----------



## tlcoke

Apparently he went for a fitting for his costume on Saturday. Since the film is based in 1973, he will be wearing a Plaid Green Leisure Suit.


----------



## AnneR

tlcoke said:


> Apparently he went for a fitting for his costume on Saturday. Since the film is based in 1973, he will be wearing a Plaid Green Leisure Suit.



I had to go back and see what his character was - had trouble seeing characters in a Plaid Green Leisure Suit.  I guess a reporter makes sense.


----------



## tlcoke

AnneR said:


> I had to go back and see what his character was - had trouble seeing characters in a Plaid Green Leisure Suit.  I guess a reporter makes sense.



He said, he doesn't remember ever wearing a plaid green leisure suit ever in his lifetime.  But I guess they are trying to make it look 70ish.


----------



## robind

WDWtraveler27 said:


> nope....I watched POTC3 and my mom told me to go to sleep xD
> 
> I ahve a question.....did anyone understand POTC3?



Isn't the point to watch Johnny Depp?



kathrna said:


> 1000 points is way overkill.  The Vero Beach and Hilton Head points are cheap but the annual dues are high.  OKW would be your best bet.  I'd buy points before Tivo and new surround system any day!  Keep looking for a smaller contract.  You'll be one of us someday.



I don't know, the way I've been going through them, I could probably use 1000, if someone wanted to donate them to the cause.



UrsulasShadow said:


> Gotta love it, Aaron!  Pats, and apple crisp!





dpuck1998 said:


> You meant the Dolphins right?





scarlett873 said:


> Nope...she meant the Colts...



Nope, she said what she meant and she meant what she said !!!!


----------



## aspen37

scarlett873 said:


> Anyone wanna see the bed that my sister and family made for my niece?
> 
> Ella is quite the Princess...and every Princess needs a carriage...





scarlett873 said:


> I dunno...you tell me...



Brandie, that bed is AWESOME! Wow that must have been a lot of work. They did a great job.  Your niece is a very lucky little girl. 



tlcoke said:


> Disney is beginning to filming the movie Secretariat in Louisville this week at Churchill Downs.  The cool news is my Pastor was selected as an extra in the movie to play a Reporter.  The funny part about it is he only went to the audition as chauffeur for his Daughter who was trying to get a part as an extra.  She didn't get it and he did.
> 
> He originally turned down their offer because the timing of the filming interfered with his Church duties then they called him back and offered him a different part filming on a day he could be there.




That is really cool Tracey!


----------



## jeanigor

Hope everyone had a wonderful weekend. Didn't go to see the Toy Story double feature like we had planned. Rescheduling for sometime this week. Snow White comes out again on Tuesday. 9 and a half weeks until DAP!!!!!


----------



## WDWtraveler27

hi todd


----------



## jeanigor

WDWtraveler27 said:


> hi todd



Good Evening.

I got caught up on a weekends worth of DIS and Facebook, and now I shall see to starting this weeks work a little early. I have a feeling there may be something about DAP or the events surrounding DAP released this week. MUST BE PREPARED!!!


----------



## 3guysandagal

Just got caught up myself, Todd.
Lets hope some news is released soon, this thread is moving too slow.


----------



## WDWtraveler27

im sleepy


----------



## 3guysandagal

I'm Grumpy, nice to meet you.


----------



## jeanigor

Looking into switching around my flights and we'll get in a couple hours earlier to MCO!!!!


----------



## tiggerbell

jeanigor said:


> Looking into switching around my flights and we'll get in a couple hours earlier to MCO!!!!


 

I changed mine!


----------



## 3guysandagal

jeanigor said:


> Looking into switching around my flights and we'll get in a couple hours earlier to MCO!!!!






For cheaper??


----------



## katscradle

shellyminnie said:


> For those going to Food and Wine, I present this new alcoholic yumminess:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is it Thursday yet??



That looks YUMMY!!!
Wonder if it will be there for DATW!
Gee I hope so!


----------



## 3guysandagal

Hi Jaime!
So when will the new arrival times be?


----------



## tiggerbell

3guysandagal said:


> Hi Jaime!
> So when will the new arrival times be?


 
10:20.


----------



## 3guysandagal

katscradle said:


> That looks YUMMY!!!
> Wonder if it will be there for DATW!
> Gee I hope so!




Hi Babe! 

Maybe this means they have added another slushie machine?
They're gonna need it come Dec 11.


----------



## 3guysandagal

tiggerbell said:


> 10:20.




In the parks by noon!!


----------



## jeanigor

tiggerbell said:


> I changed mine!



Now I for sure have to change mine!



3guysandagal said:


> For cheaper??



Not exactly. It means flying into Chicago Wednesday night, bunking with Jaime, and then adding the flight from Chicago to Orlando earlier Thursday morning. A couple extra dollars, yes. Worth it? YES!!!



katscradle said:


> That looks YUMMY!!!
> Wonder if it will be there for DATW!
> Gee I hope so!



Hiya Katherine!! Must be nice to both be able to DIS at the same time...


----------



## jeanigor

3guysandagal said:


> In the parks by noon!!



Especially if we rent a car!!!


----------



## 3guysandagal

jeanigor said:


> Now I for sure have to change mine!
> 
> 
> 
> Not exactly. It means flying into Chicago Wednesday night, bunking with Jaime, and then adding the flight from Chicago to Orlando earlier Thursday morning. A couple extra dollars, yes. Worth it? YES!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Hiya Katherine!! Must be nice to both be able to DIS at the same time...



I'll leave it to Don for a witty reply to the bunking reference...

Yes, the new laptop helps...............It helps me keep my post count up!


----------



## katscradle

Launchpad11B said:


> Drink however much you want, but I'd be careful around Deb "quickdraw" Higgins if I were you!! For God sakes, don't start snoring again! Who knows who'll you wake up looking like this time!


----------



## robind

I know you are going to feel really sorry for me, but I have to go through all the candy from Friday night and pack up.  It's time to go back to work.  Now, how am I going to get this chocolate home without it melting?


----------



## robind

robind said:


> I know you are going to feel really sorry for me, but I have to go through all the candy from Friday night and pack up.  It's time to go back to work.  Now, how am I going to get this chocolate home without it melting?



How many sassy sours does one person need and what the heck are chick-O-sticks??????


----------



## jeanigor

robind said:


> I know you are going to feel really sorry for me, but I have to go through all the candy from Friday night and pack up.  It's time to go back to work.  Now, how am I going to get this chocolate home without it melting?



Is eating it tonight out of the realm of possibilities???


----------



## 3guysandagal

Had to share our view this evening before leaving the cottage.

The leaves are starting to change.


----------



## 3guysandagal

jeanigor said:


> Is eating it tonight out of the realm of possibilities???



This has my vote!


----------



## jeanigor

3guysandagal said:


> Had to share our view this evening before leaving the cottage.
> 
> The leaves are starting to change.



Simply stunning, John


----------



## katscradle

3guysandagal said:


> Hi Babe!
> 
> Maybe this means they have added another slushie machine?
> They're gonna need it come Dec 11.



Hey Hon!
Another slushie machine would be great!
With that new frozen cocktail!


----------



## 3guysandagal

jeanigor said:


> Simply stunning, John




Kenny spotted the rainbow first. 
I love the Fall and the leaves changing. 

Hate what comes next.......







SNOW!!!!


There.......I said it.............


----------



## katscradle

jeanigor said:


> Now I for sure have to change mine!
> 
> 
> 
> Not exactly. It means flying into Chicago Wednesday night, bunking with Jaime, and then adding the flight from Chicago to Orlando earlier Thursday morning. A couple extra dollars, yes. Worth it? YES!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Hiya Katherine!! Must be nice to both be able to DIS at the same time...



It is we are about 8 feet apart! 
It feels great to be able to Dis at the same time.


----------



## robind

jeanigor said:


> Is eating it tonight out of the realm of possibilities???



As you can see from this picture, not much chocolate, so it may not be a problem, between tonight and breakfast.






40 rolls of smartees and 10 boxes of raisins.


----------



## 3guysandagal

robind said:


> As you can see from this picture, not much chocolate, so it may not be a problem, between tonight and breakfast.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 40 rolls of smartees and 10 boxes of raisins.



Dibs on the Rockets!!!


----------



## katscradle

3guysandagal said:


> Had to share our view this evening before leaving the cottage.
> 
> The leaves are starting to change.




God I love this time of year!
The colours are going to be amazing in the next couple of weeks.


----------



## jeanigor

3guysandagal said:


> Kenny spotted the rainbow first.
> I love the Fall and the leaves changing.
> Hate what comes next.......
> SNOW!!!!
> There.......I said it.............



Bite your tongue sir. Bite your tongue.



robind said:


> As you can see from this picture, not much chocolate, so it may not be a problem, between tonight and breakfast.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 40 rolls of smartees and 10 boxes of raisins.



When you eat your Smarties do you eat the red ones last?
I'll help out with the tub in the lower right.


----------



## Tonya2426

3guysandagal said:


> Had to share our view this evening before leaving the cottage.
> 
> The leaves are starting to change.


 
Beautiful!!!  

(I think maybe we should have an unofficial DIS meet at the cottage!!!)


----------



## Mouse Skywalker

3guysandagal said:


> Had to share our view this evening before leaving the cottage.
> 
> The leaves are starting to change.


Gorgeous photo John.  What lake is your cottage on?


----------



## AnneR

Good Morning all!

Looks like it got a little more active after I crashed last night.  I didn't make it past 9:30.

John - gorgeous view, love fall colors - hate falling temperatures.

My weekend met my dream temperatures - low 80's.

It's Monday everyone, as Todd posted last night, we are another week closer to DAP.

Nothing special planned for this week - a typical week with, yes many meetings - today's schedule has 4 (8:30, 10:30, 12:30 and 2:00).

Hope everyone has a great day and I look forward to chatting with ya'll later today.


----------



## tiggerbell

I also am in the "I hate snow" category - and this year is going to be horrible: see, I was supposed to be living in Florida already.  I was not supposed to have a winter this year.  

So once the snow starts, I'll be in the kitchen - possibly with my head in the oven - if anyone needs me.


----------



## AnneR

tiggerbell said:


> I also am in the "I hate snow" category - and this year is going to be horrible: see, I was supposed to be living in Florida already.  I was not supposed to have a winter this year.
> 
> So once the snow starts, I'll be in the kitchen - possibly with my head in the oven - if anyone needs me.



I'm so there Jaime - snow is best in pictures.  I am not sure what our snow outlook is for this year; I'm sure it is significantly less than yours.

Florida has to wait for me until the last one graduates high school - 6 years from now.


----------



## jeanigor

tiggerbell said:


> I also am in the "I hate snow" category - and this year is going to be horrible: see, I was supposed to be living in Florida already.  I was not supposed to have a winter this year.
> 
> So once the snow starts, I'll be in the kitchen - possibly with my head in the oven - if anyone needs me.



Whoa, whoa, whoa. It is the first week of October. Let's cut out the s-word talk please. We have to wait until the week of Halloween, and decide what costume we can fit over out snow mobile suits.


----------



## tlcoke

3guysandagal said:


> Had to share our view this evening before leaving the cottage.
> 
> The leaves are starting to change.



Beautiful Picture.


----------



## tlcoke

Good Morning Everyone!! Happy Monday.  I have 4 work days until I start my vacation.  I cannot wait.  But this is going to be a Long week.  

Have a good day everyone!!


----------



## IWISHFORDISNEY

tlcoke said:


> Good Morning Everyone!! Happy Monday.  I have 4 work days until I start my vacation.  I cannot wait.  But this is going to be a Long week.
> 
> Have a good day everyone!!



I hope your 4 days pass fast.  Looks like I will see you at Ferris's walk too!!   I cant wait to meet everyone.


----------



## IWISHFORDISNEY

Good Morning everyone.    I am off to a running start for the weekly school commute.

Up late last night with some creepy person ringing my phone and not leaving a message.   I dont know who's number it was but I was home alone and they were calling until nearly midnight.   Weird.

I cant believe how time is flying now.   Ferris's walk is just around the corner.   We cant wait.

I got my DAP dinner ressies Boma, Chefs, Kona, CP   whoo hooo I cant wait.   The only down side is I will be turning 41.  Ouch!


----------



## DVCsince02

3guysandagal said:


> Had to share our view this evening before leaving the cottage.
> 
> The leaves are starting to change.



What a beautiful picture and view!


----------



## sshaw10060

Morning all. I am actually home sick today. Can't remember the last time I didn't make it into work because I was sick. 

I am starting to plan our January trip and Pam wants to eat at Tuto Italia. Any opinions?


----------



## kathrna

robind said:


> I don't know, the way I've been going through them, I could probably use 1000, if someone wanted to donate them to the cause.



I hear you Robin!  I go through mine like water in a colander.  I don't know the meaning of "banked points".  I like the term "borrowing".  And like you, if someone wanted to donate to the cause, I would have no problem taking them up on their offer.


----------



## ADP

Good morning everyone! 

"Just Another Manic Monday".  It's a beautiful Fall morning.  

In a little more than 2 months we'll be experiencing DAP.


----------



## kathrna

jeanigor said:


> Hope everyone had a wonderful weekend. Didn't go to see the Toy Story double feature like we had planned. Rescheduling for sometime this week. Snow White comes out again on Tuesday. 9 and a half weeks until DAP!!!!!



Hey Todd!  I was wondering what happened to you.  We all ganged up on you and tried to spend your money on DVC and you disappeared.  

YAY!  Only 9 1/2 weeks and I get to meet the guy who wears a tiarra, the guy who is as big as a truck and could kill you with his little finger, his wife who wears VERY tall heels and Minnie Mouse ears, the man who left his wife in Norway (and his wife), the guy who has lots of DIS wives and forgets that this is a family board and wears an M&M t-shirt, the lady who walks every morning (I wish I had the motivation), the lady who LOVES cake and just colored AND cut her hair herself, the lady who makes cupcakes to die for, the lady who is always doing homework and looking for a job, the lady who had to finish cleaning out her daughters stuff this weekend and take it to her (good mom), the lady who carries a light sabre, the DIS correspondent who's organizing the Sat. morning event @ GKTW, the couple that come from Europe, the couple that dress in the most hilarious, interesting and well thought out costumes EVER!, as well as all the others I cannot think of off the top of my head.  I CAN'T WAIT!  I'm excited!


----------



## kathrna

3guysandagal said:


> Had to share our view this evening before leaving the cottage.
> 
> The leaves are starting to change.



Oh how BEAUTIFUL!  Thanks for sharing.  What a view!


----------



## georgemoe

Good morning everyone! 

John and Kat beautiful picture of the lake!

Hope you feel better Scott.

WE ARE HERE!

I'm not much for trip reports but will share what I can within this topic. Flight got in a bit earlier than expected yesterday and ME was fast. Our room request of a high floor DTD view in Congress Park was filled and the room was ready. 

We've been wanting to try Paradiso 37 and that was the first order of business. The only disappontment was the place was somewhat empty when we got there. Luckily it started picking up when we left. We will definately come here again! Here are a couple of photos.






For this visit we were just interested in a couple of app type items. We really liked the Caribbean Crab & Fish Fritters. The lime and coconut dipping sauce I felt a bit bland. This needs work.






Next up were the North American Sliders. Three ample size mini burger type sandwiches. Choice of blackened mahi mahi, pulled pork, or bbq chicken. You can choose what you want and mix if you please. These were good and perfect to share. Deb thought the pulled pork a bit spicy. I was looking for the spice.  Couldn't taste it at all.






Deb really liked the pickles they put as a garnish on sliders. So much she asked for a few extra.






Here is pickle puss enjoying her extra pickles. 






Finally onto the beverage part. Deb had just a diet coke and I had a couple of New Castles. The beer was cold. How cold you ask?






After DTD we took a boat back to SSR and then a bus to the MK. We expected to stay later but decided to head out around 10 after the Wishes crowd left the park. Enjoyed the TTA. Nice to have it back. 

I'm just finishing some work I had to bring here with me.  Today we are going to Epcot for F&W. I'll be posting to FB and back here tonight. I'll probably be 5 lbs heavier too! 

Deb says hi. 

PS - No face painting Paul. Quickdraw was holstered!


----------



## jeanigor

kathrna said:


> Hey Todd!  I was wondering what happened to you.  We all ganged up on you and tried to spend your money on DVC and you disappeared.



Trust me, its not a matter of me needing to be convinced.

And wow, you're more excited to meet us than the Podcast Crew?!?


----------



## kathrna

IWISHFORDISNEY said:


> Good Morning everyone.    I am off to a running start for the weekly school commute.
> 
> Up late last night with some creepy person ringing my phone and not leaving a message.   I dont know who's number it was but I was home alone and they were calling until nearly midnight.   Weird.
> 
> I cant believe how time is flying now.   Ferris's walk is just around the corner.   We cant wait.
> 
> I got my DAP dinner ressies Boma, Chefs, Kona, CP   whoo hooo I cant wait.   The only down side is I will be turning 41.  Ouch!



Liz, you got past the hard one, "40".  Now it's all cake.  That's what I keep telling myself anyway.  Plus you are only as old as you feel.  I don't feel 40, I refuse to believe I'm 40, so I must not be 40.  Easy as that! 

Wow, you did great on you ADRs.  

That's weird that you had creepy guy calling.  I had the dogs barking up a storm last night.  And they don't bark for nothing.  Something has to be out there.  At 2:15 am they were going NUTS!  Freaked me out.  I thought I heard voices outside.    Then I got to thinking, my baseball bat is IN THE GARAGE!  Mental note:  bring the bat in the house.


----------



## kathrna

jeanigor said:


> Trust me, its not a matter of me needing to be convinced.
> 
> And wow, you're more excited to meet us than the Podcast Crew?!?



You know, after I sent that, I thought, "wow, I said nothing of the Podcast Crew."  But being excited about meeting them goes w/o saying.  Now you all, you all are special!


----------



## scarlett873

Gotta finish up some homework before class tonight. We have a quiz to take tonight too...but i'm not really stressed about it. Open book and open note...

I'll be around...


----------



## kathrna

georgemoe said:


> Good morning everyone!
> 
> John and Kat beautiful picture of the lake!
> 
> Hope you feel better Scott.
> 
> WE ARE HERE!
> 
> I'm not much for trip reports but will share what I can within this topic. Flight got in a bit earlier than expected yesterday and ME was fast. Our room request of a high floor DTD view in Congress Park was filled and the room was ready.
> 
> We've been wanting to try Paradiso 37 and that was the first order of business. The only disappontment was the place was somewhat empty when we got there. Luckily it started picking up when we left. We will definately come here again! Here are a couple of photos.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For this visit we were just interested in a couple of app type items. We really liked the Caribbean Crab & Fish Fritters. The lime and coconut dipping sauce I felt a bit bland. This needs work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next up were the North American Sliders. Three ample size mini burger type sandwiches. Choice of blackened mahi mahi, pulled pork, or bbq chicken. You can choose what you want and mix if you please. These were good and perfect to share. Deb thought the pulled pork a bit spicy. I was looking for the spice.  Couldn't taste it at all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Deb really liked the pickles they put as a garnish on sliders. So much she asked for a few extra.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is pickle puss enjoying her extra pickles.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally onto the beverage part. Deb had just a diet coke and I had a couple of New Castles. The beer was cold. How cold you ask?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After DTD we took a boat back to SSR and then a bus to the MK. We expected to stay later but decided to head out around 10 after the Wishes crowd left the park. Enjoyed the TTA. Nice to have it back.
> 
> I'm just finishing some work I had to bring here with me.  Today we are going to Epcot for F&W. I'll be posting to FB and back here tonight. I'll probably be 5 lbs heavier too!
> 
> Deb says hi.
> 
> PS - No face painting Paul. Quickdraw was holstered!



Glad you got there safe and sound--and early!

Now you've made me hungry!


----------



## jeanigor

georgemoe said:


> I'm just finishing some work I had to bring here with me.  Today we are going to Epcot for F&W. I'll be posting to FB and back here tonight. I'll probably be 5 lbs heavier too!
> 
> Deb says hi.
> 
> PS - No face painting Paul. Quickdraw was holstered!



Looks like you guys are already off to a good start!! Can't wait to hear how about the rest of your trip.
 Hi Deb! (And of course you too George)



scarlett873 said:


> Gotta finish up some homework before class tonight. We have a quiz to take tonight too...but i'm not really stressed about it. Open book and open note...
> 
> I'll be around...



Morning stranger!!!


----------



## kimisabella

georgemoe said:


> Good morning everyone!
> 
> John and Kat beautiful picture of the lake!
> 
> Hope you feel better Scott.
> 
> WE ARE HERE!
> 
> I'm not much for trip reports but will share what I can within this topic. Flight got in a bit earlier than expected yesterday and ME was fast. Our room request of a high floor DTD view in Congress Park was filled and the room was ready.
> 
> We've been wanting to try Paradiso 37 and that was the first order of business. The only disappontment was the place was somewhat empty when we got there. Luckily it started picking up when we left. We will definately come here again! Here are a couple of photos.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For this visit we were just interested in a couple of app type items. We really liked the Caribbean Crab & Fish Fritters. The lime and coconut dipping sauce I felt a bit bland. This needs work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next up were the North American Sliders. Three ample size mini burger type sandwiches. Choice of blackened mahi mahi, pulled pork, or bbq chicken. You can choose what you want and mix if you please. These were good and perfect to share. Deb thought the pulled pork a bit spicy. I was looking for the spice.  Couldn't taste it at all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Deb really liked the pickles they put as a garnish on sliders. So much she asked for a few extra.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is pickle puss enjoying her extra pickles.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally onto the beverage part. Deb had just a diet coke and I had a couple of New Castles. The beer was cold. How cold you ask?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After DTD we took a boat back to SSR and then a bus to the MK. We expected to stay later but decided to head out around 10 after the Wishes crowd left the park. Enjoyed the TTA. Nice to have it back.
> 
> I'm just finishing some work I had to bring here with me.  Today we are going to Epcot for F&W. I'll be posting to FB and back here tonight. I'll probably be 5 lbs heavier too!
> 
> Deb says hi.
> 
> PS - No face painting Paul. Quickdraw was holstered!



Hi George and Deb - great pics,  looks like your off to a great start!  Have fun today at Epcot!


----------



## ADP

Geroge,

Thanks for the info on Paradiso 37.  Got to get there to try it sometime.  

Hope you guys are having a great time!


----------



## tlcoke

IWISHFORDISNEY said:


> I hope your 4 days pass fast.  Looks like I will see you at Ferris's walk too!!   I cant wait to meet everyone.



Can't wait to meet you too, Liz.



sshaw10060 said:


> Morning all. I am actually home sick today. Can't remember the last time I didn't make it into work because I was sick.
> 
> I am starting to plan our January trip and Pam wants to eat at Tuto Italia. Any opinions?



Feel Better Soon Scott.



kathrna said:


> Hey Todd!  I was wondering what happened to you.  We all ganged up on you and tried to spend your money on DVC and you disappeared.
> 
> YAY!  Only 9 1/2 weeks and I get to meet the guy who wears a tiarra, the guy who is as big as a truck and could kill you with his little finger, his wife who wears VERY tall heels and Minnie Mouse ears, the man who left his wife in Norway (and his wife), the guy who has lots of DIS wives and forgets that this is a family board and wears an M&M t-shirt, the lady who walks every morning (I wish I had the motivation), the lady who LOVES cake and just colored AND cut her hair herself, the lady who makes cupcakes to die for, the lady who is always doing homework and looking for a job, the lady who had to finish cleaning out her daughters stuff this weekend and take it to her (good mom), the lady who carries a light sabre, the DIS correspondent who's organizing the Sat. morning event @ GKTW, the couple that come from Europe, the couple that dress in the most hilarious, interesting and well thought out costumes EVER!, as well as all the others I cannot think of off the top of my head.  I CAN'T WAIT!  I'm excited!




We can't wait to meet you too, Kathy.  
Just start walking start out slowly by going  1 driveway and turn around, the next day go two driveways, etc... You will be there before you know it.


----------



## sshaw10060

George,

Don't forget to try one of those red slushies in France so we can all live vicariously through you.


----------



## ADP

sshaw10060 said:


> George,
> 
> Don't forget to try one of those red slushies in France so we can all live vicariously through you.


Red?!?! 
Is this a Halloween version of the Grand Marineau slush???


----------



## scarlett873

jeanigor said:


> Looks like you guys are already off to a good start!! Can't wait to hear how about the rest of your trip.
> Hi Deb! (And of course you too George)
> 
> 
> 
> Morning stranger!!!


Hey...who you callin' strange?


----------



## DVCsince02

Did someone say ?


----------



## IWISHFORDISNEY

sshaw10060 said:


> George,
> 
> Don't forget to try one of those red slushies in France so we can all live vicariously through you.



How did I miss the red slushies.   I must go back to food and wine to find one and soon!!!


----------



## jeanigor

scarlett873 said:


> Hey...who you callin' strange?



Takes one to know one!



DVCsince02 said:


> Did someone say ?



Yum. I saw beer. No cake.


----------



## shellyminnie

3guysandagal said:


> Had to share our view this evening before leaving the cottage.
> 
> The leaves are starting to change.



Gorgeous!!



ADP said:


> Red?!?!
> Is this a Halloween version of the Grand Marineau slush???





IWISHFORDISNEY said:


> How did I miss the red slushies.   I must go back to food and wine to find one and soon!!!



It's in France at the Paris Kiosk. So far, it's just for F&W. Its Grey Goose, cranberry juice, and Contreau!!

Can't wait to try it Thursday!!


----------



## Madi100

Good morning everyone!  Just got home from the gym.  Yucky, stinky, sweaty.  But, I made it and it wasn't too bad.  

We are going to put an offer on a house today.  I'm excited, yet not.  They think their house is worth way more than we do.  It has two strikes against it: 2 car garage not three and the lot is the size of a postage stamp.  But the house is beautiful.  So, we shall see.  

George, love the pictures.  Looks like you're off to a good start.

Kat and John, BEAUTIFUL picture.


----------



## kimisabella

DVCsince02 said:


> Did someone say ?



Last night I made a cake for Isabella's birthday - it was 4 layers high, alternating chocolate and vanilla w/milk chocolate icing. Unfortunatley I still have half the cake left, but I will be restraining myself and not have any more of it!!!!!



Madi100 said:


> Good morning everyone!  Just got home from the gym.  Yucky, stinky, sweaty.  But, I made it and it wasn't too bad.
> 
> We are going to put an offer on a house today.  I'm excited, yet not.  They think their house is worth way more than we do.  It has two strikes against it: 2 car garage not three and the lot is the size of a postage stamp.  But the house is beautiful.  So, we shall see.
> 
> George, love the pictures.  Looks like you're off to a good start.
> 
> Kat and John, BEAUTIFUL picture.



Good luck Nicole


----------



## baby1disney

Good Morning DIS family and friends!!!!

OK...I SER...IOU..SLY need to get a comp for at home!!!! I come back and there's 44 pages to read!!! So...since I really don't have the time to do that, I'll just hope for the best and that I didn't miss something.

I had an ok weekend. I worked on Saturday and then found out early that day that one of my BFF lost his baby. He was a stillborn and was fully termd. He had a hole in his heart and one of his lungs wasn't fully developed properly. So...my lil nephew is in Disney Heaven right now having the time of his life!! He will be missed

But, needless to say...I had an ok weekend. I'm alive and healthy and grateful for the family, friends and DIS fam and friends that I have in my life!! Without you people, I couldn't make it on a daily basis.

And finally,

*IN EXACTLY 4 WEEKS FROM TODAY, I'LL BE STARTING SCHOOL TO BECOME A SURGICAL TECH!!!!!!* I can't wait!!!!


----------



## Minnie Lor

Good morning all! I can't believe how time is flying so fast for DAP. I've been planning my trip for over a year and now 9 weeks from right NOW, I'll be at MCO. 




Madi100 said:


> We are going to put an offer on a house today.  I'm excited, yet not.  They think their house is worth way more than we do.  It has two strikes against it: 2 car garage not three and the lot is the size of a postage stamp.  But the house is beautiful.  So, we shall see.



Good luck!!



kimisabella said:


> Last night I made a cake for Isabella's birthday - it was 4 layers high, alternating chocolate and vanilla w/milk chocolate icing. Unfortunatley I still have half the cake left, but I will be restraining myself and not have any more of it!!!!!



Yum! Sounds delicious.

Love the pictures George. Glad that you are starting the trip out right. Looking forward to seeing some more live updates.

John and Kat - lovely picture. It looks so peaceful. *sigh* I can't wait for our leaves to start turning. We still have another week or two.


----------



## jeanigor

Terrie, I am so sorry to hear that. But I am glad you can appreciate the grandness of life.


----------



## baby1disney

jeanigor said:


> Terrie, I am so sorry to hear that. But I am glad you can appreciate the grandness of life.


Thanks Todd. I'm just really worried about my friend. This was his first child and he was sooo excited about it. He says he's doing ok..but I think he's trying too hard to be a "man" and not letting his emotions show.

I know there have been times on here when I've been a pain in the butt, cranky, childish acting over stupid stuff and maybe not so stupid stuff. When things like this happen to me or people in my life, I have to sit back and realize what I have and appreciate it. While I'm battling Chronic Severe Depression some days, for the most part, I'm a happy go lucky person. And on my days of "badness", I have to realize that there are people out there much worse off than me and friends and family that are going thru things in life may need me for an ear, a hug, or whatever it may be. So..I'm working on that part of me very hard.

I just hope that I can come on here and "vent" to you guys. Alot of days, just reading some of things you guys post makes me have a great day. Ok...I know I'm being a lil emotional here and I apologize. But, thanks again Todd and everyone else for letting me get this out. Sometimes it helps me to write things out and talk about it to people who like/love me for me!!


----------



## katscradle

Tonya2426 said:


> Beautiful!!!
> 
> (I think maybe we should have an unofficial DIS meet at the cottage!!!)



This is the view from my diningroom window.
Tonya, your are more than welcome anytime, just say when.


----------



## katscradle

Mouse Skywalker said:


> Gorgeous photo John.  What lake is your cottage on?




It's a small lake by the name of 3 mile lake.
There are about 4 3 miles lakes in the area.
I don't know why that is either.


----------



## katscradle

IWISHFORDISNEY said:


> Good Morning everyone.    I am off to a running start for the weekly school commute.
> 
> Up late last night with some creepy person ringing my phone and not leaving a message.   I dont know who's number it was but I was home alone and they were calling until nearly midnight.   Weird.
> 
> I cant believe how time is flying now.   Ferris's walk is just around the corner.   We cant wait.
> 
> I got my DAP dinner ressies Boma, Chefs, Kona, CP   whoo hooo I cant wait.   The only down side is I will be turning 41.  Ouch!





DVCsince02 said:


> What a beautiful picture and view!



Thanks Liz & Jen now you know why we spend so much time there in the summer. 
It's one of my happy places.
Liz 41 is not that bad, I am 43!


----------



## baby1disney

Here's your Top Ten...as of this post:

10) shellyminnie---93
9) katscradle---97
8) kathrna---100
7) 3guysandagal---102
6) tlcoke---106
5) Minnie Lor---137
4) DVCsince02---155
3) scarlett873---162
2)AnneR---289

and, of course, our numero uno poster is:

jeanigor---297 

Congrats Todd!!! And to everyone else....nice job!!!


----------



## jeanigor

katscradle said:


> It's a small lake by the name of 3 mile lake.
> There are about 4 3 miles lakes in the area.
> I don't know why that is either.



My family is up by Parry Sound. I can't for the life of me find any of the lakes that I know on Google Maps. I wonder if Google is bias against Canada?


----------



## katscradle

kathrna said:


> Oh how BEAUTIFUL!  Thanks for sharing.  What a view!





jeanigor said:


> My family is up by Parry Sound. I can't for the life of me find any of the lakes that I know on Google Maps. I wonder if Google is bias against Canada?



Thank kathy!

Todd try looking up 3 mile lake in Katrine, Ontario, Canada.
Let me know if you get something.


----------



## 3guysandagal

jeanigor said:


> My family is up by Parry Sound. I can't for the life of me find any of the lakes that I know on Google Maps. I wonder if Google is bias against Canada?




Most lakes are not labelled as there are soooo many small ones.
Try searching the nearest town first.
Any in particular you are looking for, I'll find them if I can.


----------



## jeanigor

katscradle said:


> Thank kathy!
> 
> Todd try looking up 3 mile lake in Katrine, Ontario, Canada.
> Let me know if you get something.



First off, I find it extremely odd to be 3 *mile* lake.  But you guys are right up the road from my family. I was able to find the lake once I turned on the satellite view instead of just a road map. I think mom said that my grand aunt sold the cottage this year, and they moved into town with my great aunt.



3guysandagal said:


> Most lakes are not labelled as there are soooo many small ones.
> Try searching the nearest town first.
> Any in particular you are looking for, I'll find them if I can.



Mill Lake just inland of the city of Parry Sound is where our cabin was. My family ran a mom and pop motel on the main drag for years, after the rail business slowed.


----------



## katscradle

Well I am off to see about booking a birthday party at the movies for Kenny.
I had my car cleaned this morning. 
Then a few errands, I will be back!


----------



## cocowum

georgemoe said:


> Good morning everyone!
> 
> John and Kat beautiful picture of the lake!
> 
> Hope you feel better Scott.
> 
> WE ARE HERE!
> 
> I'm not much for trip reports but will share what I can within this topic. Flight got in a bit earlier than expected yesterday and ME was fast. Our room request of a high floor DTD view in Congress Park was filled and the room was ready.
> 
> We've been wanting to try Paradiso 37 and that was the first order of business. The only disappontment was the place was somewhat empty when we got there. Luckily it started picking up when we left. We will definately come here again! Here are a couple of photos.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For this visit we were just interested in a couple of app type items. We really liked the Caribbean Crab & Fish Fritters. The lime and coconut dipping sauce I felt a bit bland. This needs work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next up were the North American Sliders. Three ample size mini burger type sandwiches. Choice of blackened mahi mahi, pulled pork, or bbq chicken. You can choose what you want and mix if you please. These were good and perfect to share. Deb thought the pulled pork a bit spicy. I was looking for the spice.  Couldn't taste it at all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Deb really liked the pickles they put as a garnish on sliders. So much she asked for a few extra.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is pickle puss enjoying her extra pickles.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally onto the beverage part. Deb had just a diet coke and I had a couple of New Castles. The beer was cold. How cold you ask?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After DTD we took a boat back to SSR and then a bus to the MK. We expected to stay later but decided to head out around 10 after the Wishes crowd left the park. Enjoyed the TTA. Nice to have it back.
> 
> I'm just finishing some work I had to bring here with me.  Today we are going to Epcot for F&W. I'll be posting to FB and back here tonight. I'll probably be 5 lbs heavier too!
> 
> Deb says hi.
> 
> PS - No face painting Paul. Quickdraw was holstered!


Thanks for sharing George!  Can't wait to read about F&W.


----------



## 3guysandagal

jeanigor said:


> First off, I find it extremely odd to be 3 *mile* lake.  But you guys are right up the road from my family. I was able to find the lake once I turned on the satellite view instead of just a road map. I think mom said that my grand aunt sold the cottage this year, and they moved into town with my great aunt.
> 
> 
> 
> Mill Lake just inland of the city of Parry Sound is where our cabin was. My family ran a mom and pop motel on the main drag for years, after the rail business slowed.



The mile part goes way back to before we changed over to metric.

I believe Mill Lake is the large lake just east of Parry Sound on the other side of the Hwy, at least there is still a Mill Lake Rd right there.
I have seen quite a few antique postcards of it on eBay over the years.


----------



## scarlett873

Tonight's homework is done...I should study for the quiz, but since it's open book and open note, I'm not really worried about it...

And if you guys decide to declare a posting war, please make sure that it is _after_ 9:30pm tonight...I need time to get home in order to participate!


----------



## jeanigor

scarlett873 said:


> Tonight's homework is done...I should study for the quiz, but since it's open book and open note, I'm not really worried about it...
> 
> And if you guys decide to declare a posting war, please make sure that it is _after_ 9:30pm tonight...I need time to get home in order to participate!



You don't need to be giving anyone any ideas!!!


----------



## scarlett873

jeanigor said:


> You don't need to be giving anyone any ideas!!!


I would never...


----------



## 3guysandagal

scarlett873 said:


> Tonight's homework is done...I should study for the quiz, but since it's open book and open note, I'm not really worried about it...
> 
> And if you guys decide to declare a posting war, please make sure that it is _after_ 9:30pm tonight...I need time to get home in order to participate!



Good luck on the quiz.
Trying to keep this crew reined in til 9:30 may be tough, but we'll try.


----------



## baby1disney

I thought for sure that there would've been another thread started by now...I just knew...


----------



## sshaw10060

ADP said:


> Red?!?!
> Is this a Halloween version of the Grand Marineau slush???



It is Grey Goose, cranberry juice and Cointreau. I am sitting here staring at a bottle of Grey Goose and seriously contemplating breaking out the blender.


----------



## baby1disney

sshaw10060 said:


> It is Grey Goose, cranberry juice and Cointreau. I am sitting here staring at a bottle of Grey Goose and seriously contemplating breaking out the blender.



Hey...it's always 5 o'clock somewhere....right?!?


----------



## jeanigor

sshaw10060 said:


> It is Grey Goose, cranberry juice and Cointreau. I am sitting here staring at a bottle of Grey Goose and seriously contemplating breaking out the blender.



A Cosmo slushie. Sounds smashing!!! (Add appropriate lisps as needed.)



baby1disney said:


> Hey...it's always 5 o'clock somewhere....right?!?



The way I figure it, liquor sales resume at 7am here. If the government deems it acceptable to sell it, then it is certainly acceptable to drink it.


----------



## Madi100

Offer has been made, although I'm sure that they will come back MUCH higher.  Their house hasn't sold for over 1 1/2 years.  We love the house, but not what it's been listed at.  They are now living in CHINA!  They need to realize that houses are not selling at what they would have 3 years ago.


----------



## jeanigor

Madi100 said:


> Offer has been made, although I'm sure that they will come back MUCH higher.  Their house hasn't sold for over 1 1/2 years.  We love the house, but not what it's been listed at.  They are now living in CHINA!  They need to realize that houses are not selling at what they would have 3 years ago.



Perhaps the fact that it has been on the market for 18 months, they may finally realize that they are asking too much for it. :crosses fingers:


----------



## katscradle

Madi100 said:


> Offer has been made, although I'm sure that they will come back MUCH higher.  Their house hasn't sold for over 1 1/2 years.  We love the house, but not what it's been listed at.  They are now living in CHINA!  They need to realize that houses are not selling at what they would have 3 years ago.




I hope you get it!
I am thinking if it has been up for a year and a half they can't hold out much longer.
Good Luck and lots of pixie dust coming your way.


----------



## 3guysandagal

Good luck on the offer Nicole.

hmmmmmmmmmm..........2 hours til 5 oclock

To beer, or not to beer, that is the question.


----------



## scarlett873

jeanigor said:


> A Cosmo slushie. Sounds smashing!!! (Add appropriate lisps as needed.)
> 
> 
> 
> The way I figure it, liquor sales resume at 7am here. If the government deems it acceptable to sell it, then it is certainly acceptable to drink it.


I knew I liked you for a reason...


And folks...I have a face to face interview on Thursday!!!!  If I get this job, that means I don't have to eat counter service the whole time at DAP...and I can afford DATW!!! 


Not that I would've let that stop me...I could bat my eyes at certain DIS-DH's to get a drink here and there...


----------



## jeanigor

3guysandagal said:


> To beer, or not to beer, that is the question.



Whether 'tis no beer in the hand and suffer,
Or to take cans and bottles against a sea of troubles.


----------



## jeanigor

scarlett873 said:


> I knew I liked you for a reason...
> 
> 
> And folks...I have a face to face interview on Thursday!!!!  If I get this job, that means I don't have to eat counter service the whole time at DAP...and I can afford DATW!!!
> 
> 
> Not that I would've let that stop me...I could bat my eyes at certain DIS-DH's to get a drink here and there...



Wooo Hooo!!! Just wait until they see what they're missing. They'll be kicking themselves for not finding you months ago!!!

And which DID-DH are you making eyes at??? This one's RL DP is trying to bankrupt him....


----------



## katscradle

He's got the day off, because the tree guy is here again removing the stumps.
Now please, don't encourage him.


----------



## Minnie Lor

I got a job today. The one that I applied for last week and they filled right away - it didn't work out - so I got it.  

I start tomorrow. It's not a long term job but happens every year. 8-9 weeks a year, decent pay, excellent hours, and most importantly doesn't interfere with my trip in December. In fact, it'll wrap up December 4th and I leave for WDW on the 6th. 

I already did the  and this along with my job judging sporting clay's 10 days a year will pay for my trip to Japan in a few years AND a trip to WDW every December.


----------



## 3guysandagal

jeanigor said:


> Whether 'tis no beer in the hand and suffer,
> Or to take cans and bottles against a sea of troubles.


----------



## 3guysandagal

scarlett873 said:


> I knew I liked you for a reason...
> 
> 
> And folks...I have a face to face interview on Thursday!!!!  If I get this job, that means I don't have to eat counter service the whole time at DAP...and I can afford DATW!!!
> 
> 
> Not that I would've let that stop me...I could bat my eyes at certain DIS-DH's to get a drink here and there...




You GO girl!!!!


----------



## 3guysandagal

katscradle said:


> He's got the day off, because the tree guy is here again removing the stumps.
> Now please, don't encourage him.



<<<<<<  no encouragement needed

More of a philosophical dilema, my dear.


----------



## jeanigor

Minnie Lor said:


> I got a job today. The one that I applied for last week and they filled right away - it didn't work out - so I got it.
> 
> I start tomorrow. It's not a long term job but happens every year. 8-9 weeks a year, decent pay, excellent hours, and most importantly doesn't interfere with my trip in December. In fact, it'll wrap up December 4th and I leave for WDW on the 6th.
> 
> I already did the  and this along with my job judging sporting clay's 10 days a year will pay for my trip to Japan in a few years AND a trip to WDW every December.



Awesome news!


----------



## sshaw10060

scarlett873 said:


> I knew I liked you for a reason...
> 
> 
> And folks...I have a face to face interview on Thursday!!!!  If I get this job, that means I don't have to eat counter service the whole time at DAP...and I can afford DATW!!!
> 
> 
> Not that I would've let that stop me...I could bat my eyes at certain DIS-DH's to get a drink here and there...



Told you the interview last week wasn't nearly as disastrous as you thought!


----------



## 3guysandagal

Minnie Lor said:


> I got a job today. The one that I applied for last week and they filled right away - it didn't work out - so I got it.
> 
> I start tomorrow. It's not a long term job but happens every year. 8-9 weeks a year, decent pay, excellent hours, and most importantly doesn't interfere with my trip in December. In fact, it'll wrap up December 4th and I leave for WDW on the 6th.
> 
> I already did the  and this along with my job judging sporting clay's 10 days a year will pay for my trip to Japan in a few years AND a trip to WDW every December.



See! We told you things would work out!
We are the DIS...all knowing.....all seeing...

Congrats on the job!!


----------



## DVCsince02

Okay, Brandie and Lorie have great job news, who's going to be the 3rd?

Congrats ladies!


----------



## jeanigor

DVCsince02 said:


> Okay, Brandie and Lorie have great job news, who's going to be the 3rd?
> 
> Congrats ladies!



Good things come in three's.....hmmm....now if there were only another DIS that we knew was looking for a job.........


----------



## firsttimemom

jeanigor said:


> So I torture myself every once in a while and check out resales for DVC, because I want to be a cool kid.....I've seen 3 (three) contracts for sale at Old Key West with 1,000 points....but some others that look mighty tempting--and that are more reasonable...




I do this all the time! Ive been eyeballing AKV and once saw one that had about 600 pts. I wonder if the kids *really* need to go to college these days.

(yes, I know this is from all the way back on Friday but I didnt have a chance to check in all weekend. )


----------



## spaddy

Minnie Lor said:


> I got a job today. The one that I applied for last week and they filled right away - it didn't work out - so I got it.
> 
> I start tomorrow. It's not a long term job but happens every year. 8-9 weeks a year, decent pay, excellent hours, and most importantly doesn't interfere with my trip in December. In fact, it'll wrap up December 4th and I leave for WDW on the 6th.
> 
> I already did the  and this along with my job judging sporting clay's 10 days a year will pay for my trip to Japan in a few years AND a trip to WDW every December.



Congrats!!!!

I must have missed Brandie's news.  I will have to go back and read.


----------



## AnneR

WOW!

Chatty group today.  I have finished with my meetings, whew.

Let's see - 

Terri - sorry to hear of your friend's loss.  Everyone processes things differently, just let him know you are there.

Brandie - Good luck on your quiz tonight.  But more importantly Good Luck with your job interview Thursday!

Lorie -  You got the job!

Nicole - I hope they take your offer.

Now as to the rumors of a posting war tonight.  I can neither confirm or deny.  

Hope everyone had a great day.  I will chat later, still need to finish some things up here in the office.


----------



## baby1disney

scarlett873 said:


> I knew I liked you for a reason...
> 
> 
> And folks...I have a face to face interview on Thursday!!!!  If I get this job, that means I don't have to eat counter service the whole time at DAP...and I can afford DATW!!!
> 
> 
> Not that I would've let that stop me...I could bat my eyes at certain DIS-DH's to get a drink here and there...


 Brandie!!! O knew you could do it!!! GO GIRL!!!!



Minnie Lor said:


> I got a job today. The one that I applied for last week and they filled right away - it didn't work out - so I got it.
> 
> I start tomorrow. It's not a long term job but happens every year. 8-9 weeks a year, decent pay, excellent hours, and most importantly doesn't interfere with my trip in December. In fact, it'll wrap up December 4th and I leave for WDW on the 6th.
> 
> I already did the  and this along with my job judging sporting clay's 10 days a year will pay for my trip to Japan in a few years AND a trip to WDW every December.


AWESOMENESS!!!!!!

Todd...I must agree with you about the selling of liquor...if it starts that early...why shouldn't we par-take of some lovely refreshments?!?


----------



## cocowum

DVCsince02 said:


> Okay, Brandie and Lorie have great job news, who's going to be the 3rd?
> 
> Congrats ladies!



Hopefully me! 

I also have been interviewing.  I had my first interview on Monday. 40 people interviewing for the position. Made the first cut and asked back for a second interview on Thursday. Now, it's down to 5 people. Still waiting to hear back, they have 2 more interviews to conduct. I got a call from the HR department a few minutes ago. They had a different (higher paying) position in another department become available and they thought of me. Would I be interested in interviewing for that position? 

So fingers crossed, I get one of these positions!!!!


----------



## kathrna

Madi100 said:


> Offer has been made, although I'm sure that they will come back MUCH higher.  Their house hasn't sold for over 1 1/2 years.  We love the house, but not what it's been listed at.  They are now living in CHINA!  They need to realize that houses are not selling at what they would have 3 years ago.



Good luck!!


----------



## firsttimemom

sshaw10060 said:


> Go Pats!



*sigh* Rough afternoon at the riley household yesterday...


----------



## baby1disney

cocowum said:


> Hopefully me!
> 
> I also have been interviewing.  I had my first interview on Monday. 40 people interviewing for the position. Made the first cut and asked back for a second interview on Thursday. Now, it's down to 5 people. Still waiting to hear back, they have 2 more interviews to conduct. I got a call from the HR department a few minutes ago. They had a different (higher paying) position in another department become available and they thought of me. Would I be interested in interviewing for that position?
> 
> So fingers crossed, I get one of these positions!!!!



Alicia....this is AWESOMENESS as well!!! What position(s) will you be going for?!?!? I'm sooo happy for everyone!!!

Anne- Thanks for the condolences(sp?). He knows that I'm there for him..but he's not doing good. He just told me a lil bit ago that they have to bury the baby not the way he wanted to. So..he's spazzing a lil...which I don't blame him for. I'd be outta my mind if that happened to me.

Oh..yeah I forgot..I started my diet about 3 weeks ago and I've lost a pant size!!!! It's only about 10 lbs and a couple of inches...but what a difference!!!


----------



## kathrna

Minnie Lor said:


> I got a job today. The one that I applied for last week and they filled right away - it didn't work out - so I got it.
> 
> I start tomorrow. It's not a long term job but happens every year. 8-9 weeks a year, decent pay, excellent hours, and most importantly doesn't interfere with my trip in December. In fact, it'll wrap up December 4th and I leave for WDW on the 6th.
> 
> I already did the  and this along with my job judging sporting clay's 10 days a year will pay for my trip to Japan in a few years AND a trip to WDW every December.



Lorie that's FANTASTIC!  Congratulations!!  Lots of good things goin' on the Monday!


----------



## DVCsince02

Best of luck Alicia!


----------



## jeanigor

AnneR said:


> Now as to the rumors of a posting war tonight.  I can neither confirm or deny.



We are taking my grandma out to dinner tonight. I agree with Brandie. We must have a truce until 9:30 or so.....


----------



## firsttimemom

Minnie Lor said:


> I got a job today. The one that I applied for last week and they filled right away - it didn't work out - so I got it.




FANTASTIC NEWS! I hope the other job seekers here will have similar good news to share very soon.


----------



## kathrna

cocowum said:


> Hopefully me!
> 
> I also have been interviewing.  I had my first interview on Monday. 40 people interviewing for the position. Made the first cut and asked back for a second interview on Thursday. Now, it's down to 5 people. Still waiting to hear back, they have 2 more interviews to conduct. I got a call from the HR department a few minutes ago. They had a different (higher paying) position in another department become available and they thought of me. Would I be interested in interviewing for that position?
> 
> So fingers crossed, I get one of these positions!!!!



 Sending pixie dust and luck your way!!


----------



## 3guysandagal

cocowum said:


> Hopefully me!
> 
> I also have been interviewing.  I had my first interview on Monday. 40 people interviewing for the position. Made the first cut and asked back for a second interview on Thursday. Now, it's down to 5 people. Still waiting to hear back, they have 2 more interviews to conduct. I got a call from the HR department a few minutes ago. They had a different (higher paying) position in another department become available and they thought of me. Would I be interested in interviewing for that position?
> 
> So fingers crossed, I get one of these positions!!!!



PIXIE DUST HEADING YOUR WAY!!!!


----------



## kimisabella

cocowum said:


> Hopefully me!
> 
> I also have been interviewing.  I had my first interview on Monday. 40 people interviewing for the position. Made the first cut and asked back for a second interview on Thursday. Now, it's down to 5 people. Still waiting to hear back, they have 2 more interviews to conduct. I got a call from the HR department a few minutes ago. They had a different (higher paying) position in another department become available and they thought of me. Would I be interested in interviewing for that position?
> 
> So fingers crossed, I get one of these positions!!!!



Best of luck Alicia!!  So much good news on the employment front today - must be a sign of good things to come!


----------



## shellyminnie

Congratulations Lorie!! 

Good Luck Brandie and Alicia!! 


So, Oprah is doing a Karaoke Challenge! Now, I just know there is a certain video of a certain karaoke night floating around somewhere that we can send in!!


----------



## 3guysandagal

shellyminnie said:


> So, Oprah is doing a Karaoke Challenge! Now, I just know there is a certain video of a certain karaoke night floating around somewhere that we can send in!!


----------



## Minnie Lor

cocowum said:


> So fingers crossed, I get one of these positions!!!!



That is fantastic news! It sounds like the odds are in your favor to get one of the positions. It's a long process to go thru. My DH has been going thru it all for almost a year. Major pixiedust for you.


----------



## AnneR

cocowum said:


> Hopefully me!
> 
> I also have been interviewing.  I had my first interview on Monday. 40 people interviewing for the position. Made the first cut and asked back for a second interview on Thursday. Now, it's down to 5 people. Still waiting to hear back, they have 2 more interviews to conduct. I got a call from the HR department a few minutes ago. They had a different (higher paying) position in another department become available and they thought of me. Would I be interested in interviewing for that position?
> 
> So fingers crossed, I get one of these positions!!!!



New Shoes!!!


----------



## AnneR

> Oh..yeah I forgot..I started my diet about 3 weeks ago and I've lost a pant size!!!! It's only about 10 lbs and a couple of inches...but what a difference!!!



Way To Go!

I need to get my act together.


----------



## AnneR

jeanigor said:


> We are taking my grandma out to dinner tonight. I agree with Brandie. We must have a truce until 9:30 or so.....



All I can say is that those who are here may want to have a chat tonight.  Join us if you can.  No declaration of war is necessary


----------



## Minnie Lor

AnneR said:


> All I can say is that those who are here may want to have a chat tonight.  Join us if you can.  No declaration of war is necessary



I'll be back.


----------



## IWISHFORDISNEY

Congrats Lorie and Good Luck Brandie and Alicia.   What good news I missed today during the grocery shopping extravaganza.    I hate grocery shopping and do 2-3 weeks worth at a time to get it out of the way.  So that was my boring day.


----------



## AnneR

IWISHFORDISNEY said:


> Congrats Lorie and Good Luck Brandie and Alicia.   What good news I missed today during the grocery shopping extravaganza.    I hate grocery shopping and do 2-3 weeks worth at a time to get it out of the way.  So that was my boring day.



I hate grocery shopping but have never figured out how to do it every 2-3 weeks.  I shop weekly and do a once a month trip to Sam's for bulk items.


----------



## AnneR

mmmm...

The scent of pumpkin bread lofting through the house.


----------



## Annette_VA

Good luck, Brandie & Alicia!


----------



## kathrna

AnneR said:


> mmmm...
> 
> The scent of pumpkin bread lofting through the house.



I wish I had REAL pumpkin bread.  I only have pumpkin smell from a candle.


----------



## AnneR

kathrna said:


> I wish I had REAL pumpkin bread.  I only have pumpkin smell from a candle.



I cheated - Sam's had some kits -makes two loaves at a time.


----------



## kathrna

I will have to check that out.  I would even get a new membership if it were that easy!


----------



## Annette_VA

AnneR said:


> I cheated - Sam's had some kits -makes two loaves at a time.



Is it the kit w/ the canned Libby pumpkin? Oh, that makes some *good* pumpkin bread!!


----------



## AnneR

kathrna said:


> I will have to check that out.  I would even get a new membership if it were that easy!



Eggs, water and oil are all you need to supply.  I did add nuts to mine.


----------



## AnneR

Annette_VA said:


> Is it the kit w/ the canned Libby pumpkin? Oh, that makes some *good* pumpkin bread!!



That's it!

I am going to have to buy some more.  We love it.


----------



## sshaw10060

With all the good new job mojo going around maybe I should start looking. Too bad there are only about a two dozen places in the country I can do my job and I would only work at 5 or 6 of them.


----------



## AnneR

sshaw10060 said:


> With all the good new job mojo going around maybe I should start looking. Too bad there are only about a two dozen places in the country I can do my job and I would only work at 5 or 6 of them.



What do you do Scott?


----------



## chirurgeon

Congratulations, Lorie! 

Good Luck,Brandie!  

Good Luck, Alicia!  

Kim


----------



## tlcoke

Madi100 said:


> Offer has been made, although I'm sure that they will come back MUCH higher.  Their house hasn't sold for over 1 1/2 years.  We love the house, but not what it's been listed at.  They are now living in CHINA!  They need to realize that houses are not selling at what they would have 3 years ago.



Good Luck, I hope they accept your offer.  Maybe after 18 months, they will be more open to just get rid of it.


----------



## ADP

scarlett873 said:


> I knew I liked you for a reason...
> 
> 
> And folks...I have a face to face interview on Thursday!!!!  If I get this job, that means I don't have to eat counter service the whole time at DAP...and I can afford DATW!!!
> 
> 
> Not that I would've let that stop me...I could bat my eyes at certain DIS-DH's to get a drink here and there...



That's great news!  Good luck B.


----------



## tlcoke

scarlett873 said:


> And folks...I have a face to face interview on Thursday!!!!  If I get this job, that means I don't have to eat counter service the whole time at DAP...and I can afford DATW!!!



Your 1 step closer to getting the job.  Good luck on Thursday.


----------



## tlcoke

Minnie Lor said:


> I got a job today. The one that I applied for last week and they filled right away - it didn't work out - so I got it.
> 
> I start tomorrow. It's not a long term job but happens every year. 8-9 weeks a year, decent pay, excellent hours, and most importantly doesn't interfere with my trip in December. In fact, it'll wrap up December 4th and I leave for WDW on the 6th.
> 
> I already did the  and this along with my job judging sporting clay's 10 days a year will pay for my trip to Japan in a few years AND a trip to WDW every December.



Congratulations on getting the Job.  I know you were disappointed when you thought you missed out on it.


----------



## chirurgeon

Mom took Molly to the vet today for a chronic problem she has.  Nothing life threatening, but very annoying for Molly.  Well, our regular vet wasn't there, another vet saw her.  He found a tick on her, not sure where that came from, she needs to go back for a Lyme disease test. He also told Mom, Molly is morbidly obese.  No more treats and just 1/2 cup of food a day.   Molly is very spoiled.  How could not spoil this face?






Anyway, Molly and I went for a nice long walk after work.  We both need to lose some weight.  The exercise will be good for both of us.

Wish us luck with the cut back in her diet.

Kim


----------



## tlcoke

cocowum said:


> Hopefully me!
> 
> I also have been interviewing.  I had my first interview on Monday. 40 people interviewing for the position. Made the first cut and asked back for a second interview on Thursday. Now, it's down to 5 people. Still waiting to hear back, they have 2 more interviews to conduct. I got a call from the HR department a few minutes ago. They had a different (higher paying) position in another department become available and they thought of me. Would I be interested in interviewing for that position?
> 
> So fingers crossed, I get one of these positions!!!!



Good Luck Alicia


----------



## AnneR

chirurgeon said:


> Mom took Molly to the vet today for a chronic problem she has.  Nothing life threatening, but very annoying for Molly.  Well, our regular vet wasn't there, another vet saw her.  He found a tick on her, not sure where that came from, she needs to go back for a Lyme disease test. He also told Mom, Molly is morbidly obese.  No more treats and just 1/2 cup of food a day.   Molly is very spoiled.  How could not spoil this face?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, Molly and I went for a nice long walk after work.  We both need to lose some weight.  The exercise will be good for both of us.
> 
> Wish us luck with the cut back in her diet.
> 
> Kim



Good Luck Kim and Molly.

She is a cutie.


----------



## tlcoke

baby1disney said:


> I had an ok weekend. I worked on Saturday and then found out early that day that one of my BFF lost his baby. He was a stillborn and was fully termd. He had a hole in his heart and one of his lungs wasn't fully developed properly. So...my lil nephew is in Disney Heaven right now having the time of his life!! He will be missed
> 
> But, needless to say...I had an ok weekend. I'm alive and healthy and grateful for the family, friends and DIS fam and friends that I have in my life!! Without you people, I couldn't make it on a daily basis.



Terri, Sorry to hear about your friend's devastating loss.  Be there for him and his wife as they grieve the loss of their little one.  They will be blessed to have you as their friend and as a person of support as they go through their grief.



baby1disney said:


> Oh..yeah I forgot..I started my diet about 3 weeks ago and I've lost a pant size!!!! It's only about 10 lbs and a couple of inches...but what a difference!!!



Congrats on your weight loss.  Keep up the good work.


----------



## tlcoke

chirurgeon said:


> Mom took Molly to the vet today for a chronic problem she has.  Nothing life threatening, but very annoying for Molly.  Well, our regular vet wasn't there, another vet saw her.  He found a tick on her, not sure where that came from, she needs to go back for a Lyme disease test. He also told Mom, Molly is morbidly obese.  No more treats and just 1/2 cup of food a day.   Molly is very spoiled.  How could not spoil this face?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, Molly and I went for a nice long walk after work.  We both need to lose some weight.  The exercise will be good for both of us.
> 
> Wish us luck with the cut back in her diet.
> 
> Kim



Molly is a cute dog.  Good luck on your exercising together.  She will come to look forward to your walks together each day.


----------



## tlcoke

Ok, I am now caught up with today's posts.  I did online check-in for my upcoming WDW trip this afternoon.  Woo Hoo!! I'll be there in 10 days.  

1 day down and 3 more days of work before my vacation officially starts.  I'll arrive in Texas on Sunday and be there through Noon on Thursday then I fly to Florida for 10 magical days at WDW.


----------



## AnneR

tlcoke said:


> Ok, I am now caught up with today's posts.  I did online check-in for my upcoming WDW trip this afternoon.  Woo Hoo!! I'll be there in 10 days.
> 
> 1 day down and 3 more days of work before my vacation officially starts.  I'll arrive in Texas on Sunday and be there through Noon on Thursday then I fly to Florida for 10 magical days at WDW.



On-line check in really makes the vacation seem real.  

We will be arriving on the 30th, will your vacation be done all ready?


----------



## Dodie

Hi all. 

I just reserved my iPhone today. I'm going to the Apple store to pick it up tomorrow evening after work. Of course, there's the expense of the phone itself (!!!), but the monthly plan is actually less than what I'm paying right now for my Verizon phone. (I know - sounds like I'm rationalizing - and I am!)

Work's just been insane. Sorry I'm not here more often. I simply cannot WAIT for DAP!!!!!!


----------



## AnneR

Dodie said:


> Hi all.
> 
> I just reserved my iPhone today. I'm going to the Apple store to pick it up tomorrow evening after work. Of course, there's the expense of the phone itself (!!!), but the monthly plan is actually less than what I'm paying right now for my Verizon phone. (I know - sounds like I'm rationalizing - and I am!)
> 
> Work's just been insane. Sorry I'm not here more often. I simply cannot WAIT for DAP!!!!!!



You are going to LOVE your iphone.  I can't believe how easy it is to operate and how much better it functions than my blackberry did.

I feel like a kid about DAP.  Thinking about making a count down calendar just for me.


----------



## Minnie Lor

Thanks everyone for the well wishes! I start tomorrow and I'm pretty calm about it. I usually hate anything new or unexpected. I'm feeling confident with this - piece of cake...or pie.


----------



## aspen37

3guysandagal said:


> Had to share our view this evening before leaving the cottage.
> 
> The leaves are starting to change.





3guysandagal said:


> Kenny spotted the rainbow first.
> I love the Fall and the leaves changing.
> 
> Hate what comes next.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SNOW!!!!
> 
> 
> There.......I said it.............



Oh how beautiful! 
It has been snowing here on and off all day. The wind is blowing and snowing pretty good right now.  



robind said:


> As you can see from this picture, not much chocolate, so it may not be a problem, between tonight and breakfast.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 40 rolls of smartees and 10 boxes of raisins.



I have not had dinner yet and that candy it starting to look pretty good.



Madi100 said:


> Good morning everyone!  Just got home from the gym.  Yucky, stinky, sweaty.  But, I made it and it wasn't too bad.
> 
> We are going to put an offer on a house today.  I'm excited, yet not.  They think their house is worth way more than we do.  It has two strikes against it: 2 car garage not three and the lot is the size of a postage stamp.  But the house is beautiful.  So, we shall see.
> 
> George, love the pictures.  Looks like you're off to a good start.
> 
> Kat and John, BEAUTIFUL picture.



I hope it works out for you Nicole. Good Luck! 



katscradle said:


> Well I am off to see about booking a birthday party at the movies for Kenny.
> I had my car cleaned this morning.
> Then a few errands, I will be back!



Hi Kat!



scarlett873 said:


> I knew I liked you for a reason...
> 
> 
> And folks...I have a face to face interview on Thursday!!!!  If I get this job, that means I don't have to eat counter service the whole time at DAP...and I can afford DATW!!!
> 
> 
> Not that I would've let that stop me...I could bat my eyes at certain DIS-DH's to get a drink here and there...



Good Luck Brandie!   



Minnie Lor said:


> I got a job today. The one that I applied for last week and they filled right away - it didn't work out - so I got it.
> 
> I start tomorrow. It's not a long term job but happens every year. 8-9 weeks a year, decent pay, excellent hours, and most importantly doesn't interfere with my trip in December. In fact, it'll wrap up December 4th and I leave for WDW on the 6th.
> 
> I already did the  and this along with my job judging sporting clay's 10 days a year will pay for my trip to Japan in a few years AND a trip to WDW every December.



Congrats!   



cocowum said:


> Hopefully me!
> 
> I also have been interviewing.  I had my first interview on Monday. 40 people interviewing for the position. Made the first cut and asked back for a second interview on Thursday. Now, it's down to 5 people. Still waiting to hear back, they have 2 more interviews to conduct. I got a call from the HR department a few minutes ago. They had a different (higher paying) position in another department become available and they thought of me. Would I be interested in interviewing for that position?
> 
> So fingers crossed, I get one of these positions!!!!



Good Luck Alicia!   



jeanigor said:


> We are taking my grandma out to dinner tonight. I agree with Brandie. We must have a truce until 9:30 or so.....



Have a great time with your grandma. I can't wait to see mine in December. 



chirurgeon said:


> Mom took Molly to the vet today for a chronic problem she has.  Nothing life threatening, but very annoying for Molly.  Well, our regular vet wasn't there, another vet saw her.  He found a tick on her, not sure where that came from, she needs to go back for a Lyme disease test. He also told Mom, Molly is morbidly obese.  No more treats and just 1/2 cup of food a day.   Molly is very spoiled.  How could not spoil this face?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, Molly and I went for a nice long walk after work.  We both need to lose some weight.  The exercise will be good for both of us.
> 
> Wish us luck with the cut back in her diet.
> 
> Kim



Good Luck Kim and Molly!  She is very cute Kim.


----------



## AnneR

Minnie Lor said:


> Thanks everyone for the well wishes! I start tomorrow and I'm pretty calm about it. I usually hate anything new or unexpected. I'm feeling confident with this - piece of cake...or pie.



This is so exciting -

You got the job you thought you missed out on.

Brandie got called for a second interview.

Alicia was asked if she was interested in a higher paying job.

Great day for DISers.


----------



## tlcoke

AnneR said:


> On-line check in really makes the vacation seem real.
> 
> We will be arriving on the 30th, will your vacation be done all ready?



I will just miss you, I leave on the 25th.


----------



## AnneR

Did I hear someone has had snow today?


----------



## tlcoke

Dodie said:


> Hi all.
> 
> I just reserved my iPhone today. I'm going to the Apple store to pick it up tomorrow evening after work. Of course, there's the expense of the phone itself (!!!), but the monthly plan is actually less than what I'm paying right now for my Verizon phone. (I know - sounds like I'm rationalizing - and I am!)
> 
> Work's just been insane. Sorry I'm not here more often. I simply cannot WAIT for DAP!!!!!!



Congrats on your Iphone.  I haven't posted this yet as I wanted to make sure I got my phone up and running without any glitches, but I joined the Collective last week.  I traded my Sprint phone for the Iphone and went wireless only.  No more home phone line.


----------



## AnneR

tlcoke said:


> Congrats on your Iphone.  I haven't posted this yet as I wanted to make sure I got my phone up and running without any glitches, but I joined the Collective last week.  I traded my Sprint phone for the Iphone and went wireless only.  No more home phone line.



Welcome to the iphone world Tracey.


----------



## tlcoke

AnneR said:


> Did I hear someone has had snow today?



Looks like in Colorado- n the mountains based on the location of Aspen's whereabouts.  I have heard some areas in the mountains there have had snow in august before.

I will be happy if we don't get any snow this year.  However if we do, it needs to be enough to close the University, which means at minimum a foot or more.


----------



## aspen37

Dodie said:


> Hi all.
> 
> I just reserved my iPhone today. I'm going to the Apple store to pick it up tomorrow evening after work. Of course, there's the expense of the phone itself (!!!), but the monthly plan is actually less than what I'm paying right now for my Verizon phone. (I know - sounds like I'm rationalizing - and I am!)
> 
> Work's just been insane. Sorry I'm not here more often. I simply cannot WAIT for DAP!!!!!!




Have fun with the new toy Dodie! 




AnneR said:


> Did I hear someone has had snow today?



Yeah mother nature is playing a cruel joke on us here in Aspen.


----------



## AnneR

tlcoke said:


> Looks like in Colorado- n the mountains based on the location of Aspen's whereabouts.  I have heard some areas in the mountains there have had snow in august before.
> 
> I will be happy if we don't get any snow this year.  However if we do, it needs to be enough to close the University, which means at minimum a foot or more.



We have a slight difference of opinion in my house.  I vote for no snow at all, the girls vote for snow only on weekends.  We all vote for no snow days for school cause then we get out May 27 and will start our Disney vacation then.  If not, we have to wait until after June 13th.


----------



## tlcoke

AnneR said:


> Welcome to the iphone world Tracey.



Thanks Anne.  I fell in love with my Ipod Touch, so the next logical step was the Iphone.  The only thing I don't like is my signal at work.  It is pitiful.  I can get 3 bars as long as I don't move my phone from this one spot in my office.  Otherwise, there is no signal any where else in my entire work area.  I don't know why that one spot get a signal and no where else does.


----------



## AnneR

So sorry for the cruel joke nature is playing Anna.

I won't go into great detail about the mild but sunny day we had here in Maryland.


----------



## aspen37

tlcoke said:


> Looks like in Colorado- n the mountains based on the location of Aspen's whereabouts.  I have heard some areas in the mountains there have had snow in august before.
> 
> I will be happy if we don't get any snow this year.  However if we do, it needs to be enough to close the University, which means at minimum a foot or more.



We had snow on the 4th of July back in 1995. I guess this is the price we pay for living at 8,000 feet. The summers are beautiful but can be short. 
How's the weather in Louisville, Tracey?


----------



## tlcoke

AnneR said:


> We have a slight difference of opinion in my house.  I vote for no snow at all, the girls vote for snow only on weekends.  We all vote for no snow days for school cause then we get out May 27 and will start our Disney vacation then.  If not, we have to wait until after June 13th.



I understand your philosophy too.  I would prefer no snow over  a little bit of show, because It takes a least a foot of snow or a good layer of ice to shut us down.  Usually, the best we can hope for on snow days is a delayed opening.


----------



## AnneR

tlcoke said:


> I understand your philosophy too.  I would prefer no snow over  a little bit of show, because It takes a least a foot of snow or a good layer of ice to shut us down.  Usually, the best we can hope for on snow days is a delayed opening.



Unfortunately, schools around here freak when it snows and it doesn't take much to shut down school.  Then we we get socked with a major storm, we are totally paralyzed.  We have cut back so much at the schools that they don't have the personnel to clean the sidewalks.


----------



## tlcoke

aspen37 said:


> We had snow on the 4th of July back in 1995. I guess this is the price we pay for living at 8,000 feet. The summers are beautiful but can be short.
> How's the weather in Louisville, Tracey?



Fall is starting to arrive, I have a feeling I will miss the trees changing colors while I am gone on my trip.  We were in the 60's today with a low of 48 this morning.


----------



## jeanigor

IWISHFORDISNEY said:


> Congrats Lorie and Good Luck Brandie and Alicia.   What good news I missed today during the grocery shopping extravaganza.    I hate grocery shopping and do 2-3 weeks worth at a time to get it out of the way.  So that was my boring day.





AnneR said:


> I hate grocery shopping but have never figured out how to do it every 2-3 weeks.  I shop weekly and do a once a month trip to Sam's for bulk items.



I love grocery shopping! I go at least twice a week. I keep up with the sales, get fresh produce, and know the clerks in the store.



chirurgeon said:


> Anyway, Molly and I went for a nice long walk after work.  We both need to lose some weight.  The exercise will be good for both of us.
> 
> Kim



My pups got the short end of the stick this summer. We didn't exercise as much after PCC 1.0. All four of us show the signs of lack of exercise, even a simple walk around the block.



Dodie said:


> Hi all.
> Work's just been insane. Sorry I'm not here more often. I simply cannot WAIT for DAP!!!!!!



 Hiya! I can't wait until DAP either. Or get my iPhone.



AnneR said:


> I feel like a kid about DAP.  Thinking about making a count down calendar just for me.



Good idea. I think it is time to do the daily count down. Everyone should be as excited as we are!!!!!



AnneR said:


> Did I hear someone has had snow today?



Yes, poor Anna in Aspen. She has some spectacular views....but the weather is a little off for my taste.


----------



## tlcoke

AnneR said:


> Unfortunately, schools around here freak when it snows and it doesn't take much to shut down school.  Then we we get socked with a major storm, we are totally paralyzed.  We have cut back so much at the schools that they don't have the personnel to clean the sidewalks.



I think the schools are too scared of a lawsuit, that the word SNOW, just sends them into panic mode.  We have had schools close here just at the mention of snow in the forecast, not to mention the run on the local grocery for Milk & Bread.  30 years ago, the school system here in town was more than likely to have school than be closed due to snow.  Now they close at the mention of snow.

Unfortunately, I work at the University and they don't believe in snow days, unless campus is crippled by the storm.


----------



## aspen37

AnneR said:


> So sorry for the cruel joke nature is playing Anna.
> 
> I won't go into great detail about the mild but sunny day we had here in Maryland.



Sounds like a nice day. 



AnneR said:


> Unfortunately, schools around here freak when it snows and it doesn't take much to shut down school.  Then we we get socked with a major storm, we are totally paralyzed.  We have cut back so much at the schools that they don't have the personnel to clean the sidewalks.



It takes about 2 feet of snow to close the schools down around here. They only close if the busses can't get to the kids homes to pick-up and drop off. 



tlcoke said:


> Fall is starting to arrive, I have a feeling I will miss the trees changing colors while I am gone on my trip.  We were in the 60's today with a low of 48 this morning.



I would rather be at WDW then watch the trees change color.


----------



## AnneR

Welcome Todd.

How was dinner?


----------



## AnneR

tlcoke said:


> I think the schools are too scared of a lawsuit, that the word SNOW, just sends them into panic mode.  We have had schools close here just at the mention of snow in the forecast, not to mention the run on the local grocery for Milk & Bread.  30 years ago, the school system here in town was more than likely to have school than be closed due to snow.  Now they close at the mention of snow.
> 
> Unfortunately, I work at the University and they don't believe in snow days, unless campus is crippled by the storm.



Around here the stores get runs on milk, bread and toilet paper


----------



## tlcoke

Welcome Back Todd.  I hope you had a good dinner with your Grandmother.


----------



## aspen37

jeanigor said:


> I love grocery shopping! I go at least twice a week. I keep up with the sales, get fresh produce, and know the clerks in the store.
> 
> 
> 
> My pups got the short end of the stick this summer. We didn't exercise as much after PCC 1.0. All four of us show the signs of lack of exercise, even a simple walk around the block.
> 
> 
> 
> Hiya! I can't wait until DAP either. Or get my iPhone.
> 
> 
> 
> Good idea. I think it is time to do the daily count down. Everyone should be as excited as we are!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, poor Anna in Aspen. She has some spectacular views....but the weather is a little off for my taste.





One day I will live where it is warm.


----------



## tlcoke

AnneR said:


> Around here the stores get runs on milk, bread and toilet paper



I haven't heard about the Toilet paper before.  I'll have to check our store's TP isle to see if it happens here too, during the next storm.


----------



## Minnie Lor

We had a horrible ice storm one year and DH had to walk to the store for toilet paper and dog food.


----------



## aspen37

How's grandma doing Todd?


----------



## 3guysandagal

Did someone say snow??? (other than me)











(I'm such a bad boy)


----------



## AnneR

aspen37 said:


> [/SIZE][/FONT]
> 
> One day I will live where it is warm.



I'm with ya and it is milder here.
Perfect temps this weekend in Virginia Beach - low 80's


----------



## AnneR

tlcoke said:


> I haven't heard about the Toilet paper before.  I'll have to check our store's TP isle to see if it happens here too, during the next storm.



It's a hoot.  Especially since it is very rare that we get so much snow that you can't get out in a couple of hours.


----------



## tlcoke

Minnie Lor said:


> We had a horrible ice storm one year and DH had to walk to the store for toilet paper and dog food.



We had the ice storm last January, but our problem was finding a store open, as most of a two state area lost power due to the storm.


----------



## jeanigor

aspen37 said:


> It takes about 2 feet of snow to close the schools down around here. They only close if the busses can't get to the kids homes to pick-up and drop off.



Yeah about 18 inches is the only thing that will guarantee the districts shut down. Private schools close with about 3"



AnneR said:


> Welcome Todd.
> 
> How was dinner?



Dinner was great. But I ate about 4 times the amount I should have and now am miserable for it.


----------



## Minnie Lor

I love snow just not this early. I like it more in Jan. and Feb. then just go away. We get some bad ones the first two weeks of March.


----------



## aspen37

Minnie Lor said:


> We had a horrible ice storm one year and DH had to walk to the store for toilet paper and dog food.



That wouldn't be much fun at all. Thank goodness we don't get ice storms around here.


----------



## AnneR

3guysandagal said:


> Did someone say snow??? (other than me)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (I'm such a bad boy)



Back bad boy, Back.  No snow zone here.


----------



## aspen37

3guysandagal said:


> Did someone say snow??? (other than me)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (I'm such a bad boy)



That's what it looked like around here the last two winters.


----------



## tlcoke

3guysandagal said:


> Did someone say snow??? (other than me)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (I'm such a bad boy)



Now that is some snow.  I am glad we don't see snow like that here.  The most we have had in one storm is 22", but it fell over a 3 day period.


----------



## Minnie Lor

We had Taco soup for dinner and my lips are on fire. DH is calling me hot lips. That'll teach me to not put in two cans of rotel. I should've done one can of rotel and one can diced tomatoes.


----------



## AnneR

> Dinner was great. But I ate about 4 times the amount I should have and now am miserable for it.



So I guess your not up for pumpkin bread to go with our chat.


----------



## jeanigor

tlcoke said:


> I haven't heard about the Toilet paper before.  I'll have to check our store's TP isle to see if it happens here too, during the next storm.



I used to work at Meijer. Whenever the news called for snow; toilet paper, milk, eggs, shovels, rock salt and cans of soup would be in short supply.



aspen37 said:


> How's grandma doing Todd?



She is well. G was disappointed that she didn't comment about his outfit tonight, as she usually does. He tries to dress to get a reaction out of her.


----------



## tlcoke

AnneR said:


> It's a hoot.  Especially since it is very rare that we get so much snow that you can't get out in a couple of hours.



I think the panic is due to the one time they were not prepared for it when the storm hit.


----------



## jeanigor

AnneR said:


> So I guess your not up for pumpkin bread to go with our chat.



Perhaps as a midnight snack.....


----------



## Minnie Lor

I can't imagine snow that high. I mean how does the dog go to the bathroom in all of that? One of our bad storms about 2 years ago was 2" of snow topped with 4" ice. It didn't melt for weeks. Our backyard was a skating rink...a hilly skating rink. The dogs were hysterical to watch.


----------



## firsttimemom

AnneR said:


> We have a slight difference of opinion in my house.  I vote for no snow at all, the girls vote for snow only on weekends.  We all vote for no snow days for school cause then we get out May 27 and will start our Disney vacation then.  If not, we have to wait until after June 13th.



our last day is monday the 14th (WHO plans for a final day to be a monday?) and we're on the wonder that leaves the 13th. Im praying for 1 less school day than we're allotted so they will move up the last day.


----------



## AnneR

tlcoke said:


> I think the panic is due to the one time they were not prepared for it when the storm hit.



I just envision toilet paper stacked to the ceiling with a path to the bathroom


----------



## tlcoke

jeanigor said:


> I used to work at Meijer. Whenever the news called for snow; toilet paper, milk, eggs, shovels, rock salt and cans of soup would be in short supply.
> .



Our weathermen do have a Bread & Milk scale on their snow forecasts.


----------



## aspen37

jeanigor said:


> I used to work at Meijer. Whenever the news called for snow; toilet paper, milk, eggs, shovels, rock salt and cans of soup would be in short supply.
> 
> 
> 
> She is well. G was disappointed that she didn't comment about his outfit tonight, as she usually does. He tries to dress to get a reaction out of her.



Is he trying for a good reaction or bad reaction?

I have to go pick-up our pizza. I'll be back in 30 minutes.


----------



## tlcoke

AnneR said:


> I just envision toilet paper stacked to the ceiling with a path to the bathroom


----------



## wildfan1473

Howdy everyone!  

Let's see if I can remember all of this correctly 

Brandie & Alicia - good luck with the interviews!

Lorie - 

Nicole - good luck with the house hunting

Tracey - OMG, I can check in online too!  It completely slipped my mind!  I'll have to put that on my ever-growing to do list QUICKLY!  Have a great trip!

Terri - So sorry to hear about your friend's loss.  I'm sure you are doing what you can for him.  Way to go on the weight loss!

Well, I had an interesting day today.  DH took my car in for an oil change and routine maintenance.  I did some running around, then met him at the dealership to swap vehicles so his van could be done.  We've been contemplating a new car for a while, he DESPISES his minivan (he is a mortgage rep for a bank in MN and drives 3,000 - 5,000 a month in MN, WI and IA and it doesn't have AWD or 4WD, and the seats are incredibly uncomfortable), but we were going to wait until next spring to start actively looking.  Well, I get there today, and he says "there's a Suburban out on the lot, should we take a look?"  Next thing I know, the sales rep tells me to "take it home for a few hours, try it out, put it through the paces."  So I did.  I sent DH a text when I got home saying I liked it.  When I got back to the dealership, he was sitting at the sales rep's desk with all the paperwork filled out    Amazingly, after trading in the dreaded minivan, we didn't much left to finance.  It's an '02 GMC Yukon XL.

Now I'm ready for a road trip


----------



## AnneR

firsttimemom said:


> our last day is monday the 14th (WHO plans for a final day to be a monday?) and we're on the wonder that leaves the 13th. Im praying for 1 less school day than we're allotted so they will move up the last day.



I haven't booked anything yet.  We were really excited about the school calendar until we got the confirmation calendar from church.  They scheduled the confirmation ceremony for the Sunday after the last possible day of school.  It is usually in early May.


----------



## firsttimemom

aspen37 said:


> It takes about 2 feet of snow to close the schools down around here. They only close if the busses can't get to the kids homes to pick-up and drop off.



It only takes a couple inches for us to get to that point.


----------



## tlcoke

Minnie Lor said:


> I can't imagine snow that high. I mean how does the dog go to the bathroom in all of that? One of our bad storms about 2 years ago was 2" of snow topped with 4" ice. It didn't melt for weeks. Our backyard was a skating rink...a hilly skating rink. The dogs were hysterical to watch.



I love watching a dog who has never experience snow before and how they react to the mysterious white stuff.  
Last year my parent's dogs experienced Ice for the first time.  They didn't want to leave the house.


----------



## AnneR

wildfan1473 said:


> Howdy everyone!
> 
> Let's see if I can remember all of this correctly
> 
> Brandie & Alicia - good luck with the interviews!
> 
> Lorie -
> 
> Nicole - good luck with the house hunting
> 
> Tracey - OMG, I can check in online too!  It completely slipped my mind!  I'll have to put that on my ever-growing to do list QUICKLY!  Have a great trip!
> 
> Terri - So sorry to hear about your friend's loss.  I'm sure you are doing what you can for him.  Way to go on the weight loss!
> 
> Well, I had an interesting day today.  DH took my car in for an oil change and routine maintenance.  I did some running around, then met him at the dealership to swap vehicles so his van could be done.  We've been contemplating a new car for a while, he DESPISES his minivan (he is a mortgage rep for a bank in MN and drives 3,000 - 5,000 a month in MN, WI and IA and it doesn't have AWD or 4WD, and the seats are incredibly uncomfortable), but we were going to wait until next spring to start actively looking.  Well, I get there today, and he says "there's a Suburban out on the lot, should we take a look?"  Next thing I know, the sales rep tells me to "take it home for a few hours, try it out, put it through the paces."  So I did.  I sent DH a text when I got home saying I liked it.  When I got back to the dealership, he was sitting at the sales rep's desk with all the paperwork filled out    Amazingly, after trading in the dreaded minivan, we didn't much left to finance.  It's an '02 GMC Yukon XL.
> 
> Now I'm ready for a road trip



Congrats on the new vehicle.  They do know how to reel you in.


----------



## jeanigor

aspen37 said:


> Is he trying for a good reaction or bad reaction



He doesn't care, any reaction is better than nothing......


----------



## AnneR

firsttimemom said:


> It only takes a couple inches for us to get to that point.



Same for me Liz, of course we are both in Maryland so that could explain it.


----------



## IWISHFORDISNEY

Todd I used to love to grocery shop until I had to do it with a toddler.   Now I have free time due to preschool and I no longer have my Trader Joes just Target, Walmart or Publix.   It is not so fun right now.    Hopefully when we move the stores will be better.  Right now they are down right scary in this area.  Did I tell you peeps about "Junk Yard Dawg" at the Publix.   He scares me.


----------



## 3guysandagal

tlcoke said:


> I love watching a dog who has never experience snow before and how they react to the mysterious white stuff.
> Last year my parent's dogs experienced Ice for the first time.  They didn't want to leave the house.



Heck, when everything is iced over, I don't want to leave the house!!


----------



## firsttimemom

AnneR said:


> I haven't booked anything yet.  We were really excited about the school calendar until we got the confirmation calendar from church.  They scheduled the confirmation ceremony for the Sunday after the last possible day of school.  It is usually in early May.



thats an odd time- you would think people would be heading for vacation right after school


----------



## AnneR

firsttimemom said:


> thats an odd time- you would think people would be heading for vacation right after school



It's why I usually wait until February until I really start to book.  You have to wait for things to get scheduled.


----------



## wildfan1473

AnneR said:


> Unfortunately, schools around here freak when it snows and it doesn't take much to shut down school.  Then we we get socked with a major storm, we are totally paralyzed.  We have cut back so much at the schools that they don't have the personnel to clean the sidewalks.



Ewww, snow   We have the possibility of snow showers this week.  Our school district will only call for snow days if the buses can't operate safely, which is at least 8-10 inches.


----------



## AnneR

wildfan1473 said:


> Ewww, snow   We have the possibility of snow showers this week.  Our school district will only call for snow days if the buses can't operate safely, which is at least 8-10 inches.



It's funny how things can be so different.

I actually think the bigger issues are the parking lots and sidewalks.  If and I mean if we get more than 6 inches it can take a couple of days to clear parking lots and sidewalks.


----------



## tlcoke

3guysandagal said:


> Heck, when everything is iced over, I don't want to leave the house!!



So True.  I got up and got ready for work last January, had the car cleaned off and the sidewalk shoveled and salt spread before I got the Text Message that we were closed for the day.  Note this was at 5:30 in the morning.  But It did help when the freezing rain hit a couple hours later and I had less to chisel through at the end of the storm.  Once I got the message we were closed, I went back to bed and stayed there listening to the cracking of all the branches around the neighborhood falling from the weight of the ice.


----------



## firsttimemom

AnneR said:


> Same for me Liz, of course we are both in Maryland so that could explain it.


 
I moved here from Boston so I do the  face every time we get a closure bcs of a few flakes. I forget- are you in montgomery county or north of that?


----------



## wildfan1473

AnneR said:


> Congrats on the new vehicle.  They do know how to reel you in.



No reeling in necessary.  DH really hates the minivan, and has dreaded the day he turned the Pacifica over to me ever since.  He's thrilled to be rid of it.


----------



## AnneR

firsttimemom said:


> I moved here from Boston so I do the  face every time we get a closure bcs of a few flakes. I forget- are you in montgomery county or north of that?



I'm north.  I live outside of Hagerstown and work primarily in Frederick.


----------



## tlcoke

Jennifer Congrats on the new vehicle.


----------



## AnneR

wildfan1473 said:


> No reeling in necessary.  DH really hates the minivan, and has dreaded the day he turned the Pacifica over to me ever since.  He's thrilled to be rid of it.



I am suffering from newcaritis.  I am treating by not looking at all.  I really want a new car but also want to wait.  I have a 15 year old and am planning on handing my current vehicle to her.  I would like to make the last couple of payments to pay it off and then save until she is an acutal driver.


----------



## Minnie Lor

wildfan1473 said:


> Next thing I know, the sales rep tells me to "take it home for a few hours, try it out, put it through the paces."  So I did.  I sent DH a text when I got home saying I liked it.  When I got back to the dealership, he was sitting at the sales rep's desk with all the paperwork filled out    Amazingly, after trading in the dreaded minivan, we didn't much left to finance.  It's an '02 GMC Yukon XL.
> 
> Now I'm ready for a road trip



Cool beans! I love getting a new to me vehicle. Congrats!


----------



## wildfan1473

AnneR said:


> It's funny how things can be so different.
> 
> I actually think the bigger issues are the parking lots and sidewalks.  If and I mean if we get more than 6 inches it can take a couple of days to clear parking lots and sidewalks.



It really comes down to preparedness.  Minnesota has a history of excessive snow, so we have several snow plows and contingency plans.  You'd be amazed how many people are out doing their normal business during snow storms.  DH even had a snow plow business for a while, until he blew the transmission in my pickup twice in one winter   I was NOT a happy camper.


----------



## tlcoke

Liz, congrats on breaking 1000 posts.  I am only 75 posts away from hitting that milestone.


----------



## AnneR

wildfan1473 said:


> It really comes down to preparedness.  Minnesota has a history of excessive snow, so we have several snow plows and contingency plans.  You'd be amazed how many people are out doing their normal business during snow storms.  DH even had a snow plow business for a while, until he blew the transmission in my pickup twice in one winter   I was NOT a happy camper.



You're right.  Around here, they have downsized maintenance staff in school systems so somethines there is one person at the school trying to take care of everything.


----------



## AnneR

tlcoke said:


> Liz, congrats on breaking 1000 posts.  I am only 75 posts away from hitting that milestone.



I missed it - Congrats Liz.  I have a long way to go.

The funny thing is I now have more posts in this thread alone than I did in total before this thread started.


----------



## jeanigor

wildfan1473 said:


> It really comes down to preparedness.  Minnesota has a history of excessive snow, so we have several snow plows and contingency plans.  You'd be amazed how many people are out doing their normal business during snow storms.  DH even had a snow plow business for a while, until he blew the transmission in my pickup twice in one winter   was NOT a happy camper.



Well no wonder you were unhappy. Camping in a snow emergency? I know you Minnesotans are tough, but that's just bull headed.


----------



## tlcoke

I ordered my MNSSHP (October 20th) & MVMCP (December 13th) tickets today.   Woo Hoo!!!


----------



## 3guysandagal

63 pages and we can close this thread in near record time...

just sayin'..............


----------



## AnneR

jeanigor said:


> Well no wonder you were unhappy. Camping in a snow emergency? I know you Minnesotans are tough, but that's just bull headed.


----------



## mainegal

Snow! Runs on the grocery stores! Pancic and disaster music on the weather reports! 
I just don't get it.
Except in very rare occasions, you can get to the store the afternoon of a good storm, or the next day. It's not like you will be snowed in for weeks!


----------



## wildfan1473

tlcoke said:


> Jennifer Congrats on the new vehicle.





Minnie Lor said:


> Cool beans! I love getting a new to me vehicle. Congrats!



Thank you!



AnneR said:


> I am suffering from newcaritis.  I am treating by not looking at all.  I really want a new car but also want to wait.  I have a 15 year old and am planning on handing my current vehicle to her.  I would like to make the last couple of payments to pay it off and then save until she is an acutal driver.



We really hoped when we bought the minivan we were done with vehicles for the next 10 - 15 years.  Didn't happen, but now we're hoping again we will be.  He really needed to get rid of it, he was caught in a few snow storms last year that were really nasty in the minivan (this from a guy who has gotten speeding tickets during snow storms  )

The only caveat is the amount of miles DH puts on for work.  He originally bought the Pacifica for a work vehicle, but he was putting way too many miles on it too quickly, and for what we paid for it, he was going to run it into the ground long before we had it paid off.  I've been driving it for a few years, so I've kept the mileage down, and it will be paid off within the next year.  The van was paid for, as well as the pickup, which we hope will be handed down to DS7 in 10 years (if I can bear to part with it, particularly to a teenager!  )


----------



## AnneR

tlcoke said:


> I ordered my MNSSHP (October 20th) & MVMCP (December 13th) tickets today.   Woo Hoo!!!



I have my MNSSHP for November 1st but haven't gotten my MVMCP yet - we're going on the 13th as well.


----------



## tlcoke

AnneR said:


> I missed it - Congrats Liz.  I have a long way to go.
> 
> The funny thing is I now have more posts in this thread alone than I did in total before this thread started.



Anne, I have posted more this summer than I had in my first year on the DIS.


----------



## firsttimemom

tlcoke said:


> Liz, congrats on breaking 1000 posts.  I am only 75 posts away from hitting that milestone.



all it takes is a couple good posting wars and you're there!


----------



## Minnie Lor

jeanigor said:


> Well no wonder you were unhappy. Camping in a snow emergency? I know you Minnesotans are tough, but that's just bull headed.



Cute! 

We get snow and ice here but not as often as we used to. Now watch that we get hit with a doozy this year. Knock on wood.

When I went to MouseFest in 2007, I had to stay an extra day. My home town had been hit with an ice storm. Knocked out power for most areas for over a week. Looked like a bomb had gone off with tree's split, power lines down, etc.


----------



## mainegal

have I just stepped into a posting war?!


----------



## AnneR

mainegal said:


> Snow! Runs on the grocery stores! Pancic and disaster music on the weather reports!
> I just don't get it.
> Except in very rare occasions, you can get to the store the afternoon of a good storm, or the next day. It's not like you will be snowed in for weeks!



Lyn - glad you joined us tonight.

I was thinking about you this evening when DD(15) told me she had to research an apartment to rent in Maine for her Health and Life Skills class.  Last week she had to research a trip to Maine.


----------



## wildfan1473

jeanigor said:


> Well no wonder you were unhappy. Camping in a snow emergency? I know you Minnesotans are tough, but that's just bull headed.



I love to camp.  But there is no ***** way you will catch me camping in winter, unless it's at Fort Wilderness.  In a heated cabin.


----------



## tlcoke

firsttimemom said:


> all it takes is a couple good posting wars and you're there!



Soo True.


----------



## AnneR

mainegal said:


> have I just stepped into a posting war?!



Nay - we have not declared war.  We are just chatting but I think a challenged has been posted to try and shut the thread.


----------



## 3guysandagal

I think I had 40 or 50 posts when I found the podcast boards in April 08.
PCC 1.0 changed all that.


----------



## mainegal

AnneR said:


> Lyn - glad you joined us tonight.
> 
> I was thinking about you this evening when DD(15) told me she had to research an apartment to rent in Maine for her Health and Life Skills class.  Last week she had to research a trip to Maine.



A "pretend" trip?

I was going to go to bed at 9:30. Am I going tobe up late with you DAPers?!


----------



## tlcoke

mainegal said:


> have I just stepped into a posting war?!



Not really, Yet.... We have been chatting about snow.  Since a few of our Dis Friends are getting snow or have it in their forecast for the next couple of days.


----------



## AnneR

mainegal said:


> A "pretend" trip?
> 
> I was going to go to bed at 9:30. Am I going tobe up late with you DAPers?!



"pretend" - yes

I can't stay up too late.  I am planning to stick around until 10:30.


----------



## mainegal

AnneR said:


> Nay - we have not declared war.  We are just chatting but I think a challenged has been posted to try and shut the thread.



How do you shut a threaad?


----------



## tlcoke

3guysandagal said:


> I think I had 40 or 50 posts when I found the podcast boards in April 08.
> PCC 1.0 changed all that.



I had less than 500 when I started posting more regularly back in May on the Podcast Cruise 2.0 board.


----------



## wildfan1473

tlcoke said:


> I ordered my MNSSHP (October 20th) & MVMCP (December 13th) tickets today.   Woo Hoo!!!



I am still debating about both.  I would love to take the boys to MNSSHP, but I just can't justify the cost for 6 people right now.  My parents are moving near Disney next year, and I'm thinking we'll wait until they are down there before doing it.

As for MVMCP, I did it last year and loved it.  I'm still thinking about it...


----------



## AnneR

mainegal said:


> How do you shut a threaad?



I believe that happens at 250 pages.

The sooner we get there, the sooner we can harass John for an update on DAP.


----------



## Minnie Lor

I would love to visit your area, Lyn. I'm sure it's just beautiful. My DH was stationed in northern Maine long before he met me. I love to hear his stories about snowmobiling to work, etc.


----------



## firsttimemom

AnneR said:


> "pretend" - yes
> 
> I can't stay up too late.  I am planning to stick around until 10:30.



DS had to research a pretend trip in 2nd grade and he did the nickelodeon family suites. 

I'm probably done around 10:30, too. Its been a long day.


----------



## mainegal

I am going to NJ next week to start cleaning out Mom's house. I will miss the peak peak of prime leaf peeking season.  

Hope for no real snow until December.


----------



## tlcoke

wildfan1473 said:


> I am still debating about both.  I would love to take the boys to MNSSHP, but I just can't justify the cost for 6 people right now.  My parents are moving near Disney next year, and I'm thinking we'll wait until they are down there before doing it.
> 
> As for MVMCP, I did it last year and loved it.  I'm still thinking about it...



I haven't done either party yet.  I have been to WDW in October twice before, but was unable to fit the party into either trip.  DAP will be my first December trip to the world.  There is so much I want to do, but time will limit me this trip.


----------



## mainegal

Minnie Lor said:


> I would love to visit your area, Lyn. I'm sure it's just beautiful. My DH was stationed in northern Maine long before he met me. I love to hear his stories about snowmobiling to work, etc.



Limestone AFB?  Their snow never ends or melts!


----------



## firsttimemom

Todd- if only I had a spare $57k laying around:

BWV: 1034 points coming on 12/1/09 (770 + 264 banked points from 2008) and 770 points coming 12/1/10.  Priced at $75 per point.


----------



## AnneR

tlcoke said:


> I haven't done either party yet.  I have been to WDW in October twice before, but was unable to fit the party into either trip.  DAP will be my first December trip to the world.  There is so much I want to do, but time will limit me this trip.



We have done MNSSHP for the past several years.  We really enjoy it - parade and fireworks are wonderful.  Walking on rides has been another plus most of the time.


----------



## tlcoke

AnneR said:


> I believe that happens at 250 pages.
> 
> The sooner we get there, the sooner we can harass John for an update on DAP.



I believe you are correct on the 250 pages.  We want more info on DAP, we have trips to plan.  Though I really can't do much planning for December until I get October out of the way.


----------



## mainegal

tlcoke said:


> DAP will be my first December trip to the world.  There is so much I want to do, but time will limit me this trip.




My two trips were in December and it is a fabulous time to be there!


----------



## AnneR

firsttimemom said:


> Todd- if only I had a spare $57k laying around:
> 
> BWV: 1034 points coming on 12/1/09 (770 + 264 banked points from 2008) and 770 points coming 12/1/10.  Priced at $75 per point.



I've been trying to catch an OKW 50 points for a starting place.


----------



## mainegal

You aren't planning to get to 250 pages tonight, are you?!


----------



## tlcoke

I don't think I will ever be a DVC owner unless I win the Lottery.  (Unfortunately, I have to play to win and I am too much of a scrooge to spend my money on the Lottery)


----------



## 3guysandagal

AnneR said:


> Nay - we have not declared war.  We are just chatting but I think a challenged has been posted to try and shut the thread.


----------



## firsttimemom

tlcoke said:


> I haven't done either party yet.  I have been to WDW in October twice before, but was unable to fit the party into either trip.  DAP will be my first December trip to the world.  There is so much I want to do, but time will limit me this trip.



Tracey- the parties are a lot of fun! We've been to a couple parties and the rides have always been walk ons. And the holiday decorations are amazing.


----------



## Minnie Lor

mainegal said:


> Limestone AFB?  Their snow never ends or melts!



Nope, Loring Air Force Base in Caribou.


----------



## jeanigor

mainegal said:


> How do you shut a threaad?



When it reaches 250 pages its time is limited.


----------



## AnneR

mainegal said:


> You aren't planning to get to 250 pages tonight, are you?!



I don't think so.

If war had been declared this would have been crazy and pages filled in a blink of the eye - that would be a different story.

I much prefer this pace of chatting.


----------



## tlcoke

mainegal said:


> You aren't planning to get to 250 pages tonight, are you?!



I'm not, but others might.


----------



## tlcoke

AnneR said:


> I much prefer this pace of chatting.



Me too.


----------



## AnneR

tlcoke said:


> I'm not, but others might.



You're not talking about me?


----------



## firsttimemom

AnneR said:


> I've been trying to catch an OKW 50 points for a starting place.



I know -0- about OKW. Perhaps when we're down in december, I'll talk DH into driving around. $50 a point sounds nice! Esp. after the mailer I got about BLT at something around $120


----------



## tlcoke

AnneR said:


> You're not talking about me?



I was thinking more of Todd than you, though you have been right up there with him.


----------



## mainegal

tlcoke said:


> I don't think I will ever be a DVC owner unless I win the Lottery.  (Unfortunately, I have to play to win and I am too much of a scrooge to spend my money on the Lottery)



YAY for you!  Me, too. I have never bought a lottery ticket.

I was given one once. It one $2.00. The clerk was surprised that I kept the money instead of wasting (my words) on buying two more tickets.


----------



## wildfan1473

AnneR said:


> I much prefer this pace of chatting.



I can handle this pace


----------



## Minnie Lor

I think we said that we'd wait for Brandi if we started a posting war.


----------



## AnneR

mainegal said:


> YAY for you!  Me, too. I have never bought a lottery ticket.
> 
> I was given one once. It one $2.00. The clerk was surprised that I kept the money instead of wasting (my words) on buying two more tickets.



Just for the record - Mega Millions is MINE!


----------



## AnneR

Minnie Lor said:


> I think we said that we'd wait for Brandi if we started a posting war.



She said she'ld be here at 9:30 - did she forget us?


----------



## AnneR

tlcoke said:


> I was thinking more of Todd than you, though you have been right up there with him.



He has been remarkable quiet tonight.


----------



## mainegal

AnneR said:


> Just for the record - Mega Millions is MINE!



Can I come visit you in your deluxe DVC home?


----------



## Minnie Lor

AnneR said:


> She said she'ld be here at 9:30 - did she forget us?



I forgot where she lives. It's only 9:26 here.


----------



## AnneR

mainegal said:


> Can I come visit you in your deluxe DVC home?



Sure - I haven't bought my tickets for tomorrow nights drawing yet so don't pack your bags yet.


----------



## mainegal

Maybe Brandie is resting up for her job interview? 

Getting on to 10:30....
Who is up for an early morning walk tomorrow?


----------



## AnneR

Minnie Lor said:


> I forgot where she lives. It's only 9:26 here.



Good question - I am not sure.


----------



## tlcoke

mainegal said:


> YAY for you!  Me, too. I have never bought a lottery ticket.
> 
> I was given one once. It one $2.00. The clerk was surprised that I kept the money instead of wasting (my words) on buying two more tickets.



I did the pool at work, just because, I figured if they won I would be left there with nothing, so I put by $1 in each week.  We did win $100 twice, but after spreading it across 20 people there wasn't much left.  Our pool broke up when someone thought their money was taken.  

I occasionally buy a ticket if the jackpot is way up there (usually someone wins it just about the time I am willing to buy a ticket), but I don't play weekly.


----------



## AnneR

mainegal said:


> Maybe Brandie is resting up for her job interview?
> 
> Getting on to 10:30....
> Who is up for an early morning walk tomorrow?



I'll be up early but really doubt I will get out the door.


----------



## tlcoke

mainegal said:


> Maybe Brandie is resting up for her job interview?
> 
> Getting on to 10:30....
> Who is up for an early morning walk tomorrow?



That would be me!!  I am getting ready to call it a night.


----------



## Minnie Lor

mainegal said:


> Maybe Brandie is resting up for her job interview?
> 
> Getting on to 10:30....
> Who is up for an early morning walk tomorrow?



I'll be walking the lab at 6:45 but it's a slow short walk.


----------



## wildfan1473

Minnie Lor said:


> I think we said that we'd wait for Brandi if we started a posting war.



I won't be here too much longer, I'm falling asleep watching the football game.


----------



## firsttimemom

mainegal said:


> Who is up for an early morning walk tomorrow?



I'm supposed to do a 30 min run tomorrow (well, actually I was supposed to do it today but life got in the way). I'm bound and determined to do the castaway cay 5k during pcc 2.0


----------



## Minnie Lor

firsttimemom said:


> I'm supposed to do a 30 min run tomorrow (well, actually I was supposed to do it today but life got in the way). I'm bound and determined to do the castaway cay 5k during pcc 2.0



 You can do it!


----------



## tlcoke

I'll be doing my 2.5 mile walk in the morning.  I just got to remember to set the alarm clock correctly tonight.. I got lucky I didn't oversleep this morning as I forgot to reset my alarm last night.


----------



## mainegal

I was up at 5:00 this morning, so I am about done in now.  Whew!

Hey! Here is a riddle! 
How much sleep is needed by a DISer during DAP or PPC2.0?


----------



## wildfan1473

tlcoke said:


> I'll be doing my 2.5 mile walk in the morning.  I just got to remember to set the alarm clock correctly tonight.. I got lucky I didn't oversleep this morning as I forgot to reset my alarm last night.



You are so good with your walking. I started walking after putting the kids on the bus in the morning, but life has just been too hectic again lately.


----------



## tlcoke

firsttimemom said:


> I'm supposed to do a 30 min run tomorrow (well, actually I was supposed to do it today but life got in the way). I'm bound and determined to do the castaway cay 5k during pcc 2.0



I am going to walk the 5K on Castaway Cay.  My ankles won't hold up to running.


----------



## Minnie Lor

mainegal said:


> I was up at 5:00 this morning, so I am about done in now.  Whew!
> 
> Hey! Here is a riddle!
> How much sleep is needed by a DISer during DAP or PPC2.0?



I kept going on 5-6 hours when I was there in 2007.


----------



## AnneR

tlcoke said:


> I'll be doing my 2.5 mile walk in the morning.  I just got to remember to set the alarm clock correctly tonight.. I got lucky I didn't oversleep this morning as I forgot to reset my alarm last night.



I have an awful internal clock.  I almost never sleep past 5:30 - only when I am sick.  I will wake up and can go back to sleep in about an hour on weekends.

I have not used an alarm clock in years.


----------



## Minnie Lor

I don't think I can keep up with so little sleep this year.


----------



## mainegal

tlcoke said:


> I am going to walk the 5K on Castaway Cay.  My ankles won't hold up to running.



I will walk with you. What is 5K? 3.5 miles or so? Easy!


----------



## 3guysandagal

mainegal said:


> I was up at 5:00 this morning, so I am about done in now.  Whew!
> 
> Hey! Here is a riddle!
> How much sleep is needed by a DISer during DAP or PPC2.0?



What is this "sleep" that you speak of?


----------



## AnneR

mainegal said:


> I was up at 5:00 this morning, so I am about done in now.  Whew!
> 
> Hey! Here is a riddle!
> How much sleep is needed by a DISer during DAP or PPC2.0?



I have survived on 5-6.  I started one vacation on3 hours but crashed soon after.


----------



## tlcoke

wildfan1473 said:


> You are so good with your walking. I started walking after putting the kids on the bus in the morning, but life has just been too hectic again lately.



There are many days that I could just stay in the office and start working, but I have made getting out an walking a priority on my schedule.  Unfortunately, I usually end up staying at work past 5 pm, to make up for not doing the work in the AM.  It wakes me up and gets me ready to jump in to the day.


----------



## Minnie Lor

AnneR said:


> I have an awful internal clock.  I almost never sleep past 5:30 - only when I am sick.  I will wake up and can go back to sleep in about an hour on weekends.
> 
> I have not used an alarm clock in years.



Will you call me tomorrow at 7 am? I keep checking and rechecking my alarm so I don't over sleep. I know my lab will wake me by 7 but still I worry.


----------



## firsttimemom

mainegal said:


> Hey! Here is a riddle!
> How much sleep is needed by a DISer during DAP or PPC2.0?




Depends on who you ask. I think I need more sleep than the average hardcore dis-er.


----------



## tlcoke

mainegal said:


> I will walk with you. What is 5K? 3.5 miles or so? Easy!



3.1 miles I believe.


----------



## AnneR

tlcoke said:


> There are many days that I could just stay in the office and start working, but I have made getting out an walking a priority on my schedule.  Unfortunately, I usually end up staying at work past 5 pm, to make up for not doing the work in the AM.  It wakes me up and gets me ready to jump in to the day.



I got out of it when we moved.  There are no shoulders or sidewalks here so I prefer daylight but by that time, things are off and running.


----------



## 3guysandagal

mainegal said:


> I will walk with you. What is 5K? 3.5 miles or so? Easy!



It's 3 miles.

Factor for K to miles is .6 +/-


----------



## AnneR

Minnie Lor said:


> Will you call me tomorrow at 7 am? I keep checking and rechecking my alarm so I don't over sleep. I know my lab will wake me by 7 but still I worry.



Sure are you eastern standard?


----------



## Minnie Lor

tlcoke said:


> 3.1 miles I believe.



I could probably run that but then I wouldn't be walking the next day.


----------



## firsttimemom

speaking of sleep- its about that time! I hope everyone has a good night and a good workout tomorrow.


----------



## jeanigor

firsttimemom said:


> Todd- if only I had a spare $57k laying around:
> 
> BWV: 1034 points coming on 12/1/09 (770 + 264 banked points from 2008) and 770 points coming 12/1/10.  Priced at $75 per point.



Well if you marry my grandfather, and then poison him....we'd have more than enough....



AnneR said:


> I've been trying to catch an OKW 50 points for a starting place.



That is probably something I am looking to do as well.



firsttimemom said:


> I know -0- about OKW. Perhaps when we're down in december, I'll talk DH into driving around. $50 a point sounds nice! Esp. after the mailer I got about BLT at something around $120



Yeah. The points there are $$$$.



tlcoke said:


> I was thinking more of Todd than you, though you have been right up there with him.



Hey, I resemble that remark!!!



Minnie Lor said:


> I think we said that we'd wait for Brandi if we started a posting war.



9:30....maybe she just turned in for the night....?



AnneR said:


> He has been remarkable quiet tonight.



Full belly = quiet and slow.



Minnie Lor said:


> I forgot where she lives. It's only 9:26 here.



Indy.



mainegal said:


> I was up at 5:00 this morning, so I am about done in now.  Whew!
> 
> Hey! Here is a riddle!
> How much sleep is needed by a DISer during DAP or PPC2.0?





3guysandagal said:


> What is this "sleep" that you speak of?



Durn John, beat me to it!!!!


----------



## scarlett873

I'm here...just had to catch up with what had been posted while I was in class...



Dodie said:


> Hi all.
> 
> I just reserved my iPhone today. I'm going to the Apple store to pick it up tomorrow evening after work. Of course, there's the expense of the phone itself (!!!), but the monthly plan is actually less than what I'm paying right now for my Verizon phone. (I know - sounds like I'm rationalizing - and I am!)
> 
> Work's just been insane. Sorry I'm not here more often. I simply cannot WAIT for DAP!!!!!!


So will your face be buried in your phone on Friday night at dinner? 



tlcoke said:


> Congrats on your Iphone.  I haven't posted this yet as I wanted to make sure I got my phone up and running without any glitches, but I joined the Collective last week.  I traded my Sprint phone for the Iphone and went wireless only.  No more home phone line.


Welcome to the Collective!! 

Good luck Alicia!! 

I'm so ready to go back to work...I love staying home...having the flexibility to do what I want, but it sucks not having a paycheck right now! So hopefully this interview goes according to plan and I'm offered a job on Friday! It may mean limited time on the DIS and FB during working hours, but I need the money...the sacrifices that we make...


----------



## Minnie Lor

AnneR said:


> Sure are you eastern standard?



Nope, Central.


----------



## mainegal

http://www.c25k.com/

The Couch to 5k in 9 weeks running program
C25K, is a fantastic program that's been designed to get just about anyone from the couch to running 5 kilometers or 30 minutes in just 9 weeks.



Up for a run?


----------



## tlcoke

mainegal said:


> How much sleep is needed by a DISer during DAP or PPC2.0?



Based on my experience at the Indy Meet: 
Very Little sleep required.


----------



## AnneR

Minnie Lor said:


> Nope, Central.



So if I called you 5:30 my time, it would be 4:30 your time?


----------



## DVCsince02

mainegal said:


> I was up at 5:00 this morning, so I am about done in now.  Whew!
> 
> Hey! Here is a riddle!
> How much sleep is needed by a DISer during DAP or PPC2.0?



You can sleep when you're dead!


----------



## tlcoke

scarlett873 said:


> I'm here...just had to catch up with what had been posted while I was in class...
> 
> So will your face be buried in your phone on Friday night at dinner?
> 
> Welcome to the Collective!!
> 
> Good luck Alicia!!
> 
> I'm so ready to go back to work...I love staying home...having the flexibility to do what I want, but it sucks not having a paycheck right now! So hopefully this interview goes according to plan and I'm offered a job on Friday! It may mean limited time on the DIS and FB during working hours, but I need the money...the sacrifices that we make...




How was Class tonight.  How was your test.


----------



## scarlett873

DVCsince02 said:


> You can sleep when you're dead!


----------



## 3guysandagal

1....


----------



## mainegal

I think I want & need sleep.
But I am afraid on the PCC that I will stay awake because I am afraid I will miss something!


----------



## Minnie Lor

There you are...




scarlett873 said:


> I love staying home...having the flexibility to do what I want, but it sucks not having a paycheck right now! So hopefully this interview goes according to plan and I'm offered a job on Friday! It may mean limited time on the DIS and FB during working hours, but I need the money...the sacrifices that we make...



I love staying home too but need money for all my travel plans. WDW at least once a year, Quebec in 3 yrs, Tokyo in 3.5 years, ....


----------



## DVCsince02

Night peeps.  Off to read more Eclipse (for the 3rd time).


----------



## AnneR

DVCsince02 said:


> You can sleep when you're dead!



Jen - glad you joined us.

Brandie - we were getting worried you forgot.


----------



## scarlett873

tlcoke said:


> How was Class tonight.  How was your test.


Class was alright tonight...missed one on my quiz. Not a big deal...we have a test next week. The test will be more in depth over 4 chapters...but it's open book/note, so no worries...


----------



## tlcoke

DVCsince02 said:


> Night peeps.  Off to read more Eclipse (for the 3rd time).



Good Night Jen.


----------



## DVCsince02

No war John!


----------



## Minnie Lor

DVCsince02 said:


> You can sleep when you're dead!



I may have to start the reducing the sleep training to go along with the walking training before DAP.


----------



## tlcoke

scarlett873 said:


> Class was alright tonight...missed one on my quiz. Not a big deal...we have a test next week. The test will be more in depth over 4 chapters...but it's open book/note, so no worries...


----------



## mainegal

And to think I was ready to go to bed shortly after 9:00.
Good night, all!


----------



## 3guysandagal

I thought Jen would jump right on that with...

2.....


----------



## DVCsince02

mainegal said:


> I think I want & need sleep.
> But I am afraid on the PCC that I will stay awake because I am afraid I will miss something!



If you can live with 5 hours of sleep a day, you should be fine. 

Remember, you're on vacation


----------



## AnneR

DVCsince02 said:


> No war John!



I think we are starting to drop John.

I was hoping we would see 200 tonight.  So close...


----------



## tlcoke

Minnie Lor said:


> I may have to start the reducing the sleep training to go along with the walking training before DAP.



You and me both.


----------



## 3guysandagal

DVCsince02 said:


> No war John!




Ohhh Doot!!!


----------



## mainegal

3... ???


----------



## AnneR

mainegal said:


> 3... ???



No Lyn - don't...


----------



## tlcoke

mainegal said:


> And to think I was ready to go to bed shortly after 9:00.
> Good night, all!



Good Night Lyn!!


----------



## DVCsince02

3guysandagal said:


> I thought Jen would jump right on that with...
> 
> 2.....



 Nooooooooooooo, I want to sleep!

Seriously, g'night.


----------



## 3guysandagal

AnneR said:


> I think we are starting to drop John.
> 
> I was hoping we would see 200 tonight.  So close...



The night is young.....200 may still be possible.


----------



## Minnie Lor

Even though it's only 9:50 here, I'm heading out. I have an important email to send out, doctor the dog's eye, and start the dishwasher.

Good night all!


----------



## mainegal

Wasn't it just a week ago this thread went to 100 pages?


----------



## AnneR

3guysandagal said:


> The night is young.....200 may still be possible.



Yes but Iwanted to see it  The eyes are really drooping.


----------



## tlcoke

I think I will have to do Naps "Bawb style" to survive DAP & PCC 2.0


----------



## aspen37

Wow ten pages since I left for pizza. I'm trying to catch up.



Minnie Lor said:


> I can't imagine snow that high. I mean how does the dog go to the bathroom in all of that? One of our bad storms about 2 years ago was 2" of snow topped with 4" ice. It didn't melt for weeks. Our backyard was a skating rink...a hilly skating rink. The dogs were hysterical to watch.



My dog love to run up the hill. We use a front end loader and pack the snow down really good. 



firsttimemom said:


> our last day is monday the 14th (WHO plans for a final day to be a monday?) and we're on the wonder that leaves the 13th. Im praying for 1 less school day than we're allotted so they will move up the last day.



I'm staying till the 16th. 




wildfan1473 said:


> Howdy everyone!
> 
> Let's see if I can remember all of this correctly
> 
> Brandie & Alicia - good luck with the interviews!
> 
> Lorie -
> 
> Nicole - good luck with the house hunting
> 
> Tracey - OMG, I can check in online too!  It completely slipped my mind!  I'll have to put that on my ever-growing to do list QUICKLY!  Have a great trip!
> 
> Terri - So sorry to hear about your friend's loss.  I'm sure you are doing what you can for him.  Way to go on the weight loss!
> 
> Well, I had an interesting day today.  DH took my car in for an oil change and routine maintenance.  I did some running around, then met him at the dealership to swap vehicles so his van could be done.  We've been contemplating a new car for a while, he DESPISES his minivan (he is a mortgage rep for a bank in MN and drives 3,000 - 5,000 a month in MN, WI and IA and it doesn't have AWD or 4WD, and the seats are incredibly uncomfortable), but we were going to wait until next spring to start actively looking.  Well, I get there today, and he says "there's a Suburban out on the lot, should we take a look?"  Next thing I know, the sales rep tells me to "take it home for a few hours, try it out, put it through the paces."  So I did.  I sent DH a text when I got home saying I liked it.  When I got back to the dealership, he was sitting at the sales rep's desk with all the paperwork filled out    Amazingly, after trading in the dreaded minivan, we didn't much left to finance.  It's an '02 GMC Yukon XL.
> 
> Now I'm ready for a road trip



Congrats on the new car! 



wildfan1473 said:


> Ewww, snow   We have the possibility of snow showers this week.  Our school district will only call for snow days if the buses can't operate safely, which is at least 8-10 inches.



This has been a strange weather year. It should clear up here in the next day or two.



tlcoke said:


> I ordered my MNSSHP (October 20th) & MVMCP (December 13th) tickets today.   Woo Hoo!!!





3guysandagal said:


> 63 pages and we can close this thread in near record time...
> 
> just sayin'..............



You better start posting a lot John!


----------



## AnneR

mainegal said:


> Wasn't it just a week ago this thread went to 100 pages?



Yes, we went a little crazy last week.  I think we did close to 70 pages in one night.


----------



## Minnie Lor

Mine too. Took my Lunesta about an hour earlier than normal.


----------



## mainegal

tlcoke said:


> I think I will have to do Naps "Bawb style" to survive DAP & PCC 2.0



I forget - what are Naps "Bawb style"?

I need to know for tomorrow!


----------



## tlcoke

I have hit my goal of 950 posts this evening.  
I am going to call it a night.  See everyone in the morning.  Good Night.


----------



## tlcoke

Minnie Lor said:


> Even though it's only 9:50 here, I'm heading out. I have an important email to send out, doctor the dog's eye, and start the dishwasher.
> 
> Good night all!



Good night Lorie.


----------



## aspen37

tlcoke said:


> I have hit my goal of 950 posts this evening.
> I am going to call it a night.  See everyone in the morning.  Good Night.



Good Night Tracey!


----------



## 3guysandagal

mainegal said:


> I forget - what are Naps "Bawb style"?
> 
> I need to know for tomorrow!




Anywhere possible


----------



## scarlett873

DVCsince02 said:


> Nooooooooooooo, I want to sleep!
> 
> Seriously, g'night.


Um...didn't you just say that you can sleep when you're dead?


----------



## tlcoke

mainegal said:


> I forget - what are Naps "Bawb style"?
> 
> I need to know for tomorrow!



He took naps just to take naps.  Everything required a Nap "unless the parks closed early"


----------



## 3guysandagal

Goodnight Tracey and Lorie


----------



## jeanigor

AnneR said:


> Yes, we went a little crazy last week.  I think we did close to 70 pages in one night.



Who are you calling crazy, chica?



scarlett873 said:


> Um...didn't you just say that you can sleep when you're dead?



Touché


----------



## tlcoke

Good Night Everyone.


----------



## AnneR

Okay all

This is later than my self imposed bed time but I really feel it.

Maybe tomorrow we can make a run for the prize.


----------



## mainegal

I am afraid "sleep when dead" could end up being driving while sleeping = DEAD!


----------



## 3guysandagal

jeanigor said:


> Touché



You beat me to that one!


----------



## aspen37

3guysandagal said:


> I think I had 40 or 50 posts when I found the podcast boards in April 08.
> PCC 1.0 changed all that.




I had about 120 posts before I started post on the cruise 1.0 thread.



AnneR said:


> I have my MNSSHP for November 1st but haven't gotten my MVMCP yet - we're going on the 13th as well.



I bought my MVMCP ticket Friday for December 13th.


----------



## AnneR

> Who are you calling crazy, chica?



If the shoe fits...


----------



## scarlett873

jeanigor said:


> Who are you calling crazy, chica?
> 
> 
> 
> Touché



~bows~


----------



## mainegal

tlcoke said:


> He took naps just to take naps.  Everything required a Nap "unless the parks closed early"



Okay, YEAH!

I love short naps in the afternoon. Energizes me up for the evening.


----------



## scarlett873

AnneR said:


> If the shoe fits...


Or the tiara...


----------



## AnneR

scarlett873 said:


> Or the tiara...



That too...


----------



## mainegal

I don't think my computer connection is fast enough (nor my typing) when it gets fast and furious here.  

And this really is it for me! 
Good morning to all who are catching up in a few hours.


----------



## spaddy

You are all hard to keep up with.



chirurgeon said:


> Mom took Molly to the vet today for a chronic problem she has.  Nothing life threatening, but very annoying for Molly.  Well, our regular vet wasn't there, another vet saw her.  He found a tick on her, not sure where that came from, she needs to go back for a Lyme disease test. He also told Mom, Molly is morbidly obese.  No more treats and just 1/2 cup of food a day.   Molly is very spoiled.  How could not spoil this face?
> 
> 
> Anyway, Molly and I went for a nice long walk after work.  We both need to lose some weight.  The exercise will be good for both of us.
> 
> Wish us luck with the cut back in her diet.
> 
> Kim



It must have been a vet day.  I took Jake to the vet today too.  He must have hurt his leg yesterday playing with a ball.  Well, he was shaking all last night.  Very unnerving.  We went to the vet today and the xray was all good and they are running some blood work.  I hope it all ok tomorrow.

Good luck with cutting back the food.  My dog gets really annoying when his bowl is not full all the time.  Of course, he has the metabolism of a man so it is not a problem.  I also hope the Lyme Disease test comes back negative.



tlcoke said:


> Thanks Anne.  I fell in love with my Ipod Touch, so the next logical step was the Iphone.  The only thing I don't like is my signal at work.  It is pitiful.  I can get 3 bars as long as I don't move my phone from this one spot in my office.  Otherwise, there is no signal any where else in my entire work area.  I don't know why that one spot get a signal and no where else does.



The same thing happened to me with my Touch.  I got my iphone last week too.  I haven't noticed anymore dead areas that I had with my Verizon.  I guess time will tell.

Have fun with your new toy Dodie.


Good night all.


----------



## AnneR

mainegal said:


> I don't think my computer connection is fast enough (nor my typing) when it gets fast and furious here.
> 
> And this really is it for me!
> Good morning to all who are catching up in a few hours.



There is a secret technique that helps a little - try having two windows open


----------



## mainegal

Back again with a FB quote from Lou Mongello on our topic.


"I think my body has resolved itself to the fact that sleep is now simply "optional." And yet I feel great! Go figure."


----------



## Minnie Lor

Good night Tracey, Good night Anne, Good night Jim Bob, Good night Mary Ellen.


----------



## jeanigor

3guysandagal said:


> You beat me to that one!



En garde Fester Addams, you impostor!


----------



## AnneR

> "I think my body has resolved itself to the fact that sleep is now simply "optional." And yet I feel great! Go figure."


I can hear him now...

Slightly pressured,very fast


----------



## jeanigor

AnneR said:


> If the shoe fits...



Then you better not only wear it, but work it, girl.


----------



## AnneR

Minnie Lor said:


> Good night Tracey, Good night Anne, Good night Jim Bob, Good night Mary Ellen.



Night Lorie

Have a great day at work tomorrow.  I am not far behind you.


----------



## AnneR

jeanigor said:


> Then you better not only wear it, but work it, girl.



The tiara???


----------



## jeanigor

scarlett873 said:


> Or the tiara...





AnneR said:


> That too...



The tiara only fits its true master...like the 'one true ring' in LOTR. (Unless I need a tinkle break, then the tiara is bestowed upon whomever is closest.)


----------



## exwdwcm

Well work has been getting in the way of dis-ing.   don't you hate that.   Still miserable at work.   Applied for more jobs tonight, but there is very little out there right now.     i think i might tell the sale support lady that i am miserable and looking for a new job (I don't think they realize how miserable i am), i know she will tell the boss' wife and it will get back to him.  Maybe then they will either treat me better or decide to lay me off or fire me.  as long as I could get unemployment, we'd be good.    I've never wished to be fired before.  lol

Lorie- congrats on the job!  perfect timing too with it wrapping up just before your trip!!

Brandie and Alicia- good luck to you guys!!!!    I'll be crossing my fingers for both you guys.  

i can't believe DAP is like 2 months away!  i am almost done with our homemade autograph book!


----------



## jeanigor

scarlett873 said:


> Or the tiara...





AnneR said:


> There is a secret technique that helps a little - try having two windows open



I only have one window open....but multiple tabs....muahahahahaha


----------



## jeanigor

Minnie Lor said:


> Good night Tracey, Good night Anne, Good night Jim Bob, Good night Mary Ellen.



Night John Boy!


----------



## AnneR

jeanigor said:


> I only have one window open....but multiple tabs....muahahahahaha



ok you got me oh master

I have one window and multiple tabs.  I am just not very detail oriented when my eyes are propped with toothpicks.


----------



## AnneR

Michelle - sorry things aren't going well at work.  Maybe you could talk with someone, let them know that you are needing looking to try some different things.


----------



## 3guysandagal

Here she comes...


----------



## AnneR

3guysandagal said:


> Here she comes...



????


----------



## jeanigor

3guysandagal said:


> Here she comes...



Katherine?
Glinda, the good witch?
The Fairy G~dmother?
Who, man? Who?


----------



## 3guysandagal

AnneR said:


> ????



Kat is typing in the other room and I thought she was coming in..


----------



## katscradle

Minnie Lor said:


> I got a job today. The one that I applied for last week and they filled right away - it didn't work out - so I got it.
> 
> I start tomorrow. It's not a long term job but happens every year. 8-9 weeks a year, decent pay, excellent hours, and most importantly doesn't interfere with my trip in December. In fact, it'll wrap up December 4th and I leave for WDW on the 6th.
> 
> I already did the  and this along with my job judging sporting clay's 10 days a year will pay for my trip to Japan in a few years AND a trip to WDW every December.




Yay! Congrats!!


----------



## scarlett873

I am tired...but still watching tonight's DWTS...


----------



## AnneR

I am trying to make it to 200 but it is looking doubtful.  3 pages to go.


----------



## scarlett873

Hey...I just noticed that I am nearing 11,000 posts...


----------



## AnneR

[COLOR="Purple"Here she is![/COLOR][/SIZE][quote="katscradle, post: 33842848"]Yay! Congrats!! [/QUOTE]


----------



## AnneR

scarlett873 said:


> Hey...I just noticed that I am nearing 11,000 posts...


9 more


----------



## katscradle

cocowum said:


> Hopefully me!
> 
> I also have been interviewing.  I had my first interview on Monday. 40 people interviewing for the position. Made the first cut and asked back for a second interview on Thursday. Now, it's down to 5 people. Still waiting to hear back, they have 2 more interviews to conduct. I got a call from the HR department a few minutes ago. They had a different (higher paying) position in another department become available and they thought of me. Would I be interested in interviewing for that position?
> 
> So fingers crossed, I get one of these positions!!!!




Good luck and lots of pixie dust coming your way!


----------



## jeanigor

AnneR said:


> I am trying to make it to 200 but it is looking doubtful.  3 pages to go.



Not sure how much more I have in me either....up too late too many nights in a row...


----------



## AnneR

jeanigor said:


> Not sure how much more I have in me either....up too late too many nights in a row...



Can we actually leave it sitting at 198?


----------



## jeanigor

AnneR said:


> Can we actually leave it sitting at 198?



We have done it before.....


----------



## 3guysandagal

Told ya!!
I've been listening to bingo calls for the last hour, so when I heard her typing, well, she's DISING.


----------



## scarlett873

It is hard to walk away when we are soooooooo close...


----------



## katscradle

chirurgeon said:


> Mom took Molly to the vet today for a chronic problem she has.  Nothing life threatening, but very annoying for Molly.  Well, our regular vet wasn't there, another vet saw her.  He found a tick on her, not sure where that came from, she needs to go back for a Lyme disease test. He also told Mom, Molly is morbidly obese.  No more treats and just 1/2 cup of food a day.   Molly is very spoiled.  How could not spoil this face?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, Molly and I went for a nice long walk after work.  We both need to lose some weight.  The exercise will be good for both of us.
> 
> Wish us luck with the cut back in her diet.
> 
> Kim



Good luck on that one Kim.
I couldn't say no to Molly!


----------



## 3guysandagal

25 more posts, we can do it!


----------



## AnneR

Sorry popped out.  There was an update from Chickie about her father.  Out of surgery.


----------



## scarlett873

AnneR said:


> Sorry popped out.  There was an update from Chickie about his/her father.  Out of surgery.


Chickie's a her...


----------



## 3guysandagal

AnneR said:


> Sorry popped out.  There was an update from Chickie about her father.  Out of surgery.




Hoping all is well!


----------



## AnneR

scarlett873 said:


> Chickie's a her...



Thanks - fixed my post.  I thought she was a her but my brain is so foggy I didn't want to offend anyone.


----------



## katscradle

Dodie said:


> Hi all.
> 
> I just reserved my iPhone today. I'm going to the Apple store to pick it up tomorrow evening after work. Of course, there's the expense of the phone itself (!!!), but the monthly plan is actually less than what I'm paying right now for my Verizon phone. (I know - sounds like I'm rationalizing - and I am!)
> 
> Work's just been insane. Sorry I'm not here more often. I simply cannot WAIT for DAP!!!!!!




YAY!!!


----------



## AnneR

3guysandagal said:


> Hoping all is well!



It sounds like it was an involved surgery but he is in recovery.


----------



## 3guysandagal

A certain thread has not been disappearing off page 1...


----------



## katscradle

aspen37 said:


> Have fun with the new toy Dodie!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah mother nature is playing a cruel joke on us here in Aspen.



I am just happy it's there and not here yet!


----------



## scarlett873

So....can we do it...


----------



## AnneR

3guysandagal said:


> A certain thread has not been disappearing off page 1...



Yea, I think people are working hard at ignoring.


----------



## aspen37

I have company, so trying to post and hang out is hard. We are watching the Steelers vs Vikings game.


----------



## AnneR

HEY 199

Can we do it?  If we all go crazy maybe.


----------



## 3guysandagal

I have an Uncle Chick, we call him Chickie so it is possible both ways!


----------



## AnneR

scarlett873 said:


> So....can we do it...





AnneR said:


> HEY 199
> 
> Can we do it?  If we all go crazy maybe.



We think alike Brandie


----------



## aspen37

AnneR said:


> It sounds like it was an involved surgery but he is in recovery.



That's good! I hope he get well soon.


----------



## scarlett873

AnneR said:


> HEY 199
> 
> Can we do it?  If we all go crazy maybe.


Go crazy? Honey...some of us are already there...


----------



## katscradle

tlcoke said:


> I haven't heard about the Toilet paper before.  I'll have to check our store's TP isle to see if it happens here too, during the next storm.



You can't live without it ask John!


----------



## AnneR

scarlett873 said:


> Go crazy? Honey...some of us are already there...


----------



## 3guysandagal

200?


----------



## jeanigor

3guysandagal said:


> 25 more posts, we can do it!


----------



## aspen37

3guysandagal said:


> A certain thread has not been disappearing off page 1...



What is wrong with that guy? I'm not sure why he has it out for Kevin and John.


----------



## AnneR

katscradle said:


> You can't live without it ask John!



and do you insist on a special trip to the store before a storm comes in to stock up??

Even if you bought a supply three days before??

If so, you have a serious problem.


----------



## scarlett873




----------



## jeanigor

200


----------



## aspen37

3guysandagal said:


> 200?



Not yet.


----------



## scarlett873




----------



## AnneR

my turn

200...


----------



## 3guysandagal

Todd snags it!!!!


----------



## aspen37

jeanigor said:


> 200



Look Todd got it!


----------



## scarlett873




----------



## AnneR

no me


----------



## jeanigor

scarlett873 said:


>



Snipe.



AnneR said:


> my turn
> 
> 200...



Snipe.



3guysandagal said:


> Todd snags it!!!!



Snipe.


----------



## scarlett873

How many freaking posts are on one page?


----------



## katscradle

wildfan1473 said:


> Howdy everyone!
> 
> Let's see if I can remember all of this correctly
> 
> Brandie & Alicia - good luck with the interviews!
> 
> Lorie -
> 
> Nicole - good luck with the house hunting
> 
> Tracey - OMG, I can check in online too!  It completely slipped my mind!  I'll have to put that on my ever-growing to do list QUICKLY!  Have a great trip!
> 
> Terri - So sorry to hear about your friend's loss.  I'm sure you are doing what you can for him.  Way to go on the weight loss!
> 
> Well, I had an interesting day today.  DH took my car in for an oil change and routine maintenance.  I did some running around, then met him at the dealership to swap vehicles so his van could be done.  We've been contemplating a new car for a while, he DESPISES his minivan (he is a mortgage rep for a bank in MN and drives 3,000 - 5,000 a month in MN, WI and IA and it doesn't have AWD or 4WD, and the seats are incredibly uncomfortable), but we were going to wait until next spring to start actively looking.  Well, I get there today, and he says "there's a Suburban out on the lot, should we take a look?"  Next thing I know, the sales rep tells me to "take it home for a few hours, try it out, put it through the paces."  So I did.  I sent DH a text when I got home saying I liked it.  When I got back to the dealership, he was sitting at the sales rep's desk with all the paperwork filled out    Amazingly, after trading in the dreaded minivan, we didn't much left to finance.  It's an '02 GMC Yukon XL.
> 
> Now I'm ready for a road trip




Congrats on the new vehicle!


----------



## AnneR

Yea Todd

I'm out for tonight.  See ya'll tomorrow.


----------



## jeanigor

scarlett873 said:


> how many freaking posts are on one page?



15


----------



## scarlett873

They're just messing with us now...


----------



## jeanigor

AnneR said:


> Yea Todd
> 
> I'm out for tonight.  See ya'll tomorrow.



Nighters!!



scarlett873 said:


> They're just messing with us now...



Who is messing with who?


----------



## scarlett873

My posts kept going to page 199...it wouldn't turn over to 200...

Night peeps!


----------



## AnneR

15 - does this fill the page?


----------



## 3guysandagal

scarlett873 said:


> How many freaking posts are on one page?



15. I was trying to do a pre-emptive strike


----------



## AnneR

Night all we made 201


----------



## katscradle

wildfan1473 said:


> Ewww, snow   We have the possibility of snow showers this week.  Our school district will only call for snow days if the buses can't operate safely, which is at least 8-10 inches.



I don't drive school bus anymore because according to the super of the school board here " I am not paying those people to sit at home."
It's not worth my life.
I have had more than a few scary moments behind the wheel of a school bus.


----------



## 3guysandagal

Nite to all that are leaving!

I'm going to hang around awhile and watch Kat catch up.


----------



## jeanigor

jeanigor said:


> Who is messing with who?



Nevermind, I answered my own question. John and Kevin are quite succinct.


----------



## jeanigor

I should hit the hay. Long da at work tomorrow.



3guysandagal said:


> I'm going to hang around awhile and watch Kat catch up.



As long as you don't relish in it John. (groan)


----------



## 3guysandagal

jeanigor said:


> I should hit the hay. Long da at work tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> As long as you don't relish in it John. (groan)



Never!!
She's 15 feet away, and that's close enough for her to throw something at me!


----------



## aspen37

AnneR said:


> Night all we made 201



Good Night Todd! I am going to sleep pretty soon also. I stayed up really late last night.


----------



## katscradle

tlcoke said:


> I'll be doing my 2.5 mile walk in the morning.  I just got to remember to set the alarm clock correctly tonight.. I got lucky I didn't oversleep this morning as I forgot to reset my alarm last night.



I did though!
Woke up 10 minutes before the school bell rang.
Needless to say the boys were a few minutes late this morning.
Good thing we live right across the street from the school.


----------



## 3guysandagal

Good night Todd and Anna!

By the way, I have been delegated to the laptop this evening.
It was definately......different.
Much comfier chair....


----------



## katscradle

aspen37 said:


> Wow ten pages since I left for pizza. I'm trying to catch up.




Hi Anna! He's laughing at me trying to get caught up.


----------



## katscradle

aspen37 said:


> I had about 120 posts before I started post on the cruise 1.0 thread.
> 
> 
> 
> I bought my MVMCP ticket Friday for December 13th.



YAY!!!!


----------



## katscradle

jeanigor said:


> katherine?
> Glinda, the good witch?
> The fairy g~dmother?
> Who, man? Who?




me me me me me!!!!


----------



## 3guysandagal

katscradle said:


> Hi Anna! He's laughing at me trying to get caught up.



I was laughing when I told you about the post.........yes.
Not at you catching up, my dear.






INCOMING!!!!!!


----------



## katscradle

aspen37 said:


> What is wrong with that guy? I'm not sure why he has it out for Kevin and John.



I told you why!!!


----------



## aspen37

katscradle said:


> Hi Anna! He's laughing at me trying to get caught up.



Hi Kat!
I gave up trying to get caught up. I'm way too sleepy.
Good Night John! Good Night everyone.


----------



## katscradle

AnneR said:


> and do you insist on a special trip to the store before a storm comes in to stock up??
> 
> Even if you bought a supply three days before??
> 
> If so, you have a serious problem.



No! I buy it in bulk, and usually have enough to last a month.


----------



## katscradle

jeanigor said:


> 200




Congrats Todd!


----------



## katscradle

aspen37 said:


> Hi Kat!
> I gave up trying to get caught up. I'm way too sleepy.
> Good Night John! Good Night everyone.




Night Anna!


----------



## tlcoke

exwdwcm said:


> Well work has been getting in the way of dis-ing.   don't you hate that.   Still miserable at work.   Applied for more jobs tonight, but there is very little out there right now.     i think i might tell the sale support lady that i am miserable and looking for a new job (I don't think they realize how miserable i am), i know she will tell the boss' wife and it will get back to him.  Maybe then they will either treat me better or decide to lay me off or fire me.  as long as I could get unemployment, we'd be good.    I've never wished to be fired before.  lol



If you are not doing  a job you love, then you suffer, the employer suffers.  I hope you find something that fits you better.


----------



## AnneR

Morning all.

I believe we agreed last night that it was time for a count down calendar.

My math says - 

65 Days til DAP!

Another cold (for me) start to the day here, starting high 30's - low 40's and only getting to high 60's to low 70's.  Means real shoes, my toes have to be covered.

Have a great day everyone.


----------



## tlcoke

scarlett873 said:


> Hey...I just noticed that I am nearing 11,000 posts...



Congrats on 11000 posts Brandie!!


----------



## tlcoke

katscradle said:


> I did though!
> Woke up 10 minutes before the school bell rang.
> Needless to say the boys were a few minutes late this morning.
> Good thing we live right across the street from the school.



That makes it easier to sleep a few minutes later, if you only have to cross the street.  Though 10 minutes is probably cutting it a little close.


----------



## tlcoke

AnneR said:


> I believe we agreed last night that it was time for a count down calendar.
> 
> My math says -
> 
> 65 Days til DAP!



Woo Hoo!! Can't wait.


----------



## tlcoke

AnneR said:


> Morning all.
> 
> 
> Another cold (for me) start to the day here, starting high 30's - low 40's and only getting to high 60's to low 70's.  Means real shoes, my toes have to be covered.
> 
> Have a great day everyone.[/SIZE][/SIZE]



Good Morning, Anne

We are a warm 57 degrees this morning, due to clouds that moved in over night.  However it is going to be a rainy day here today.


----------



## tlcoke

Now that I have caught up on the eight pages added after I turned in for the night last night, I can now say:

Good Morning Everyone!!

Happy Tuesday!!​
I have 3 more work days until my vacation begins.


----------



## tlcoke

Just to post the standings thus far:

1. AnneR   	378
2. jeanigor 	331
3. scarlett873 	183
4. tlcoke 	        165
5. Minnie Lor 	163
6. DVCsince02 	162
7.3guysandagal 	140
8. katscradle 	118
9. kathrna 	        105
10.shellyminnie 	94


----------



## mainegal

By the time 200 pages happened I was finally asleep. Slept late and did n;t get in the full 2 morning mile walk! Don't feel so good and am tempted to call in sick.


----------



## jeanigor

mainegal said:


> By the time 200 pages happened I was finally asleep. Slept late and did n;t get in the full 2 morning mile walk! Don't feel so good and am tempted to call in sick.



I hope you feel better, Lyn.
I am still distended from dinner last night.


----------



## tlcoke

mainegal said:


> By the time 200 pages happened I was finally asleep. Slept late and did n;t get in the full 2 morning mile walk! Don't feel so good and am tempted to call in sick.



I don't think calling in with a DISboard Hangover is a legitimate excuse.


----------



## georgemoe

A quick hello today folks. We are heading over to AK shortly for rope drop. Missed EMH yesterday morning as we had planned to start the day late. I hope to post more photos tonight. Trying to take a break from the laptop and did not get on last night. Almost 40 pages to catch up on. Not happening this morning. 

Just a quick comment. Being our first F&W we don't really notice the changes everyone talks about. Yes some of the food is overpriced. BUT THIS IS A BLAST! ::YES::

More tonight. Have a great day peeps!



ADP said:


> Geroge,
> 
> Thanks for the info on Paradiso 37.  Got to get there to try it sometime.
> 
> Hope you guys are having a great time!



Hi Aaron. DIS'ers need to take this place over for cocktails. Just sayin. 



kimisabella said:


> Hi George and Deb - great pics,  looks like your off to a great start!  Have fun today at Epcot!



Hi Andrea and thanks. It was a blast!



sshaw10060 said:


> George,
> 
> Don't forget to try one of those red slushies in France so we can all live vicariously through you.



We saw it yesterday and have it on the list as a do for tomorrow. It will be Deb's do not mine. Too fruity. 



ADP said:


> Red?!?!
> Is this a Halloween version of the Grand Marineau slush???



Jessica Rabbit in a glass. 



IWISHFORDISNEY said:


> How did I miss the red slushies.   I must go back to food and wine to find one and soon!!!



At the France booth Liz.



Madi100 said:


> George, love the pictures.  Looks like you're off to a good start.



Thanks Nicole. Good luck with the house.



Minnie Lor said:


> Love the pictures George. Glad that you are starting the trip out right. Looking forward to seeing some more live updates.



Thanks Lorie. More to come.


----------



## tlcoke

I am just back from my 2.6 mile walk this morning, feeling refreshed and awake to get this day over with and 1 more day closer to my vacation starting.


----------



## tlcoke

georgemoe said:


> A quick hello today folks. We are heading over to AK shortly for rope drop. Missed EMH yesterday morning as we had planned to start the day late. I hope to post more photos tonight. Trying to take a break from the laptop and did not get on last night. Almost 40 pages to catch up on. Not happening this morning.
> 
> Just a quick comment. Being our first F&W we don't really notice the changes everyone talks about. Yes some of the food is overpriced. BUT THIS IS A BLAST! ::YES::
> 
> More tonight. Have a great day peeps!



Enjoy your day at AK, that is my favorite park for people and animal watching.  Gives you that back to nature feeling, I don't get living in the city.


----------



## AnneR

jeanigor said:


> I hope you feel better, Lyn.
> I am still distended from dinner last night.



I guess no pumpkin bread for you.


----------



## AnneR

mainegal said:


> By the time 200 pages happened I was finally asleep. Slept late and did n;t get in the full 2 morning mile walk! Don't feel so good and am tempted to call in sick.



I hope you feel better soon Lyn.


----------



## jeanigor

AnneR said:


> I guess no pumpkin bread for you.



If I were to eat any, I would 'splode all over. And my desk is messy enough right now.


----------



## AnneR

jeanigor said:


> If I were to eat any, I would 'splode all over. And my desk is messy enough right now.



You have my sympathies - I hate it when you still feel full 12 hours after eating.

I guess you would not be in to discussing meal plans for DAP.  I just realized that I have not planned meals for Thursday and Friday evenings.


----------



## jeanigor

AnneR said:


> You have my sympathies - I hate it when you still feel full 12 hours after eating.
> 
> I guess you would not be in to discussing meal plans for DAP.  I just realized that I have not planned meals for Thursday and Friday evenings.



Oh, I'm all about talking. Doesn't phase me. Just like if I need to tinkle, we can talk about waterfalls and lemonade and have a babbling brook in the background...

I think we switched our stuff up yesterday. Since there are so few ADR's available on Thursday for when/where we want we are thinking more of a CS.

Friday we are having a late lunch/early dinner and are probably gonna snack whilst we DATW. (Except me. I will get my meal in cups and glasses.)


----------



## Annette_VA

Happy Tuesday, everyone!


----------



## AnneR

jeanigor said:


> Oh, I'm all about talking. Doesn't phase me. Just like if I need to tinkle, we can talk about waterfalls and lemonade and have a babbling brook in the background...
> 
> I think we switched our stuff up yesterday. Since there are so few ADR's available on Thursday for when/where we want we are thinking more of a CS.
> 
> Friday we are having a late lunch/early dinner and are probably gonna snack whilst we DATW. (Except me. I will get my meal in cups and glasses.)



You've got me worried - meals in cups and glasses and Mission Space is just not a combination I would find appetizing.

Back to the planning part - I realized this morning that I was keeping thinking I have to wait for my daughter on Friday but she is not getting into the airport til 8:30pm.  She is not joining us for DATW - she wishes she was.


----------



## AnneR

Annette_VA said:


> Happy Tuesday, everyone!



Morning Annette!


----------



## jeanigor

AnneR said:


> You've got me worried - meals in cups and glasses and Mission Space is just not a combination I would find appetizing.
> 
> Back to the planning part - I realized this morning that I was keeping thinking I have to wait for my daughter on Friday but she is not getting into the airport til 8:30pm.  She is not joining us for DATW - she wishes she was.



Yuck that is an awefully late time to be getting in. Perhaps when you meet her back at the room she can have a post DATW cocktail?


----------



## AnneR

Logging off for at least a little while.  Will see what the day brings.

I work out of our Columbia, MD office on Tuesday while one of my directors is out on FMLA, so I need to hit the road.  I have as usual meetings scheduled for the day - 9:00, 11:00 and 1:00.  Only the 1:00 has the potential to be a real long one.

I do believe that we have the potential to kill this thread today.

Oh John...

Are you ready for an update?


----------



## wildfan1473

200 pages! 

I see I have some stuff to catch up on.  I just couldn't stay awake last night.  I'll do it this afternoon when I'm watching the Twins game.

Have a great day everybody!


----------



## AnneR

jeanigor said:


> Yuck that is an awefully late time to be getting in. Perhaps when you meet her back at the room she can have a post DATW cocktail?



Good idea.  We are looking forward to dinner on Sunday at Kona - can you say Lapu Lapu?


----------



## jeanigor

AnneR said:


> I do believe that we have the potential to kill this thread today.



Have fun at your meetings.

Kill the thread today? But I should get something done today....I mean work done....


----------



## firsttimemom

jeanigor said:


> Well if you marry my grandfather, and then poison him....we'd have more than enough....



someeone's been watching a little too much "days of our lives"


----------



## jeanigor

wildfan1473 said:


> I'll do it this afternoon when I'm watching the Twins game.



So how badly are you guys gonna massacre us. They seem to be calling it 7-3 around here.


----------



## DVCsince02

Only 9 pages.....?  BRB

BTW - Good morning!


----------



## katscradle

AnneR said:


> Morning all.
> 
> I believe we agreed last night that it was time for a count down calendar.
> 
> My math says -
> 
> 65 Days til DAP!
> 
> Another cold (for me) start to the day here, starting high 30's - low 40's and only getting to high 60's to low 70's.  Means real shoes, my toes have to be covered.
> 
> Have a great day everyone.



Woohoo and sorry about your cold.
I have a massive headache this morning something I never get.


----------



## tlcoke

mainegal said:


> By the time 200 pages happened I was finally asleep. Slept late and did n;t get in the full 2 morning mile walk! Don't feel so good and am tempted to call in sick.





tlcoke said:


> I don't think calling in with a DISboard Hangover is a legitimate excuse.



Seriously Lyn, I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## jeanigor

AnneR said:


> Good idea.  We are looking forward to dinner on Sunday at Kona - can you say Lapu Lapu?



Lapu-Lapu. That was easy. Its not like Kuʻuipo, which is a tad more difficult.


----------



## jeanigor

DVCsince02 said:


> Only 9 pages.....?  BRB
> 
> BTW - Good morning!



Morning 



firsttimemom said:


> someeone's been watching a little too much "days of our lives"



Like sands through the hourglass.....


----------



## katscradle

jeanigor said:


> If I were to eat any, I would 'splode all over. And my desk is messy enough right now.




Then don't eat!
This is a terrible way to feel! 
I feel for you buddy!


----------



## mainegal

tlcoke said:


> I don't think calling in with a DISboard Hangover is a legitimate excuse.



I am sure you are right!

But I combined it with the prep I did yesterday by saying I was not feeling well on Sunday. Plus I really do have sore throat and throbbing ears. So, today I lay low.  I really should have gotten more sleep last night.

I did get my first flu shot already, so at least I am covered that way.


----------



## dpuck1998

Morning crazy friends!  I didn't read any of the last 30 pages or so 

Any exciting announcements?


----------



## DVCsince02

3guysandagal said:


> A certain thread has not been disappearing off page 1...







jeanigor said:


> 200



Congrats on that and post 3,000.  This is just like the good old days. Yes, I know it was just months ago.

Lyn, feel better.

Brandie - you talk too much. 

Catch ya'll later.  Ethan to preschool, grocery shopping, etc, etc, etc.


----------



## kathrna

Gooooood morning everyone!!!!  How fun!  I have something to do this morning:  READ!  Enjoy your day!
Rainy here in NC and in the 60's.


----------



## Minnie Lor

Morning all!  Congrats on reaching 200 pages. (overachievers ) I'm off to get ready for work and make some Mickey moolah.


----------



## firsttimemom

AnneR said:


> Good idea.  We are looking forward to dinner on Sunday at Kona - can you say Lapu Lapu?



yuuuuuuuuuuuuuummmmmmmmmmmmm! Im trying to figure out how/when to get over there for breakfast.


----------



## tlcoke

jeanigor said:


> Like sands through the hourglass.....



These are the Days of our DIS life...


----------



## jeanigor

firsttimemom said:


> yuuuuuuuuuuuuuummmmmmmmmmmmm! Im trying to figure out how/when to get over there for breakfast.



If I can figure something out I will let you in on my scheme!!!



tlcoke said:


> These are the Days of our DIS life...


----------



## shellyminnie

georgemoe said:


> A quick hello today folks. We are heading over to AK shortly for rope drop. Missed EMH yesterday morning as we had planned to start the day late. I hope to post more photos tonight. Trying to take a break from the laptop and did not get on last night. Almost 40 pages to catch up on. Not happening this morning.
> .



Have fun George!!



jeanigor said:


> If I were to eat any, I would 'splode all over. And my desk is messy enough right now.



Ewww . . .



dpuck1998 said:


> Morning crazy friends!  I didn't read any of the last 30 pages or so
> 
> Any exciting announcements?



Nothing new yet.


----------



## firsttimemom

jeanigor said:


> If I can figure something out I will let you in on my scheme!!!




scheme? I love a good scheme!


----------



## ADP

dpuck1998 said:


> Morning crazy friends!  I didn't read any of the last 30 pages or so
> 
> Any exciting announcements?


Morning Dear!


----------



## jeanigor

ADP said:


> Morning Dear!



Uh....


----------



## dpuck1998

ADP said:


> Morning Dear!





jeanigor said:


> Uh....



Double uh


----------



## aspen37

ADP said:


> Morning Dear!


----------



## aspen37

Good Morning Everyone!

Have a great day at AK George and Deb!


----------



## Madi100

Wow, lots of posting going on.  Good morning everyone.  I'm off this morning to go to a board meeting for a board I don't want to be on   I was missing it a little bit, but not enough to volunteer for the position with the most work.  

It's a rainy, dreary day here today.  I think we might finally have to turn the heat on.


----------



## baby1disney

AnneR said:


> Way To Go!
> 
> I need to get my act together.


Thanks Anne!!! It's a slow process..but I know it'll pay off in the end!!



tlcoke said:


> Terri, Sorry to hear about your friend's devastating loss.  Be there for him and his wife as they grieve the loss of their little one.  They will be blessed to have you as their friend and as a person of support as they go through their grief.
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats on your weight loss.  Keep up the good work.


Thanks on both accounts. I don't know the mother because they're not together. They were but broke up before she found out that she was preggo. So..I'm still sayin prayers for her even tho I don't know her.

ONCE again..I come back and there's like 50 gazillion pages!! Soooo...I hope I didn't miss anything. 

I went out with some friends last night and had greek(?) food I think. It was really good. I had some hummus, taboli, and some kind of pita wrap. Good company + good food= great times!!!!

Oh and one more thing:

GOOD MORNING DIS FAMILY!!!!!


----------



## katscradle

Well I am off for most of the day.
I have to get dressed and ready this morning.
I have a dentist appointment.
Teeth cleaning and some work on a back tooth.
Before you say it, I happen to be one who loves going to the dentist.


----------



## kathrna

Kat, good luck at the dentist and I hope that your headache goes away.

Jennifer, congrats on the new car!

And it looks like a lot of us will be seeing even more of each other at MVMCP on the 13th!  I can't wait!


----------



## AnneR

katscradle said:


> Woohoo and sorry about your cold.
> I have a massive headache this morning something I never get.



Sorry to hear about your headache.  I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## baby1disney

Anne-

You have 390 posts girl!!!! That's awesome!!!

I think you have Todd beat by like 30-40something posts....at least that's what I remember.....


----------



## AnneR

katscradle said:


> Well I am off for most of the day.
> I have to get dressed and ready this morning.
> I have a dentist appointment.
> Teeth cleaning and some work on a back tooth.
> Before you say it, I happen to be one who loves going to the dentist.



Wow the last thing I want to do when I am off is get up and get ready.  I always schedule my dentist appointments for first thing in the morning and just work the rest of the day.  Days off are for fun.

You are a better woman than I am Kat.


----------



## AnneR

baby1disney said:


> Anne-
> 
> You have 390 posts girl!!!! That's awesome!!!
> 
> I think you have Todd beat by like 30-40something posts....at least that's what I remember.....



My status compared to Todd is shaky.  He just ate too much last night.  Depending upon his work ethic today, he could blow me out of the water.


----------



## scarlett873

Annette_VA said:


> Happy Tuesday, everyone!


Morning Annette!



jeanigor said:


> Oh, I'm all about talking. Doesn't phase me. Just like if I need to tinkle, we can talk about waterfalls and lemonade and have a babbling brook in the background...
> 
> I think we switched our stuff up yesterday. Since there are so few ADR's available on Thursday for when/where we want we are thinking more of a CS.
> 
> Friday we are having a late lunch/early dinner and are probably gonna snack whilst we DATW. (Except me. I will get my meal in cups and glasses.)


That's our plan as of now too, I think. I'm all about CS meals this trip since it's cheaper...and doesn't take much time out of my park time! 



DVCsince02 said:


> Congrats on that and post 3,000.  This is just like the good old days. Yes, I know it was just months ago.
> 
> Lyn, feel better.
> 
> Brandie - you talk too much.
> 
> Catch ya'll later.  Ethan to preschool, grocery shopping, etc, etc, etc.


Um...pot...kettle...

She forgot one critical item in her list up there...She took Ethan to preschool, CALLED ME (and dragged me out of bed...hehehe), grocery shopping, etc, etc, etc...


----------



## jeanigor

baby1disney said:


> Anne-
> 
> You have 390 posts girl!!!! That's awesome!!!
> 
> I think you have Todd beat by like 30-40something posts....at least that's what I remember.....



But I use Multi-quote.



AnneR said:


> My status compared to Todd is shaky.  He just ate too much last night.  Depending upon his work ethic today, he could blow me out of the water.



My work ethic doesn't change. Just how much of an 'emergency' something is. You would think that grown men (30's, 40's, 50's & 60's) would not act like school children. I am going to shut my door, turn up DIS Radio, and hunker down. I have seven figures hinging on my work product today.



scarlett873 said:


> Um...pot...kettle...
> 
> She forgot one critical item in her list up there...She took Ethan to preschool, CALLED ME (and dragged me out of bed...hehehe), grocery shopping, etc, etc, etc...



I'm sorry, but dragging you out of bed at what time? That's right. Well after most of us were up. Would you like some cheese with your whine, sweetie?


----------



## baby1disney

Todd-

I didn't take into account about the multi-posting. In that case, you might very well be ahead or very, very close!!

Anne-
He could blow you out of the water, but I'm sure it would be fun to watch you two go back and forth!!LOL!!

I can not wake up today!!! I've had three cups of coffee and nothing is helping!!!UUGGHH!!!


----------



## IWISHFORDISNEY

Good morning everyone.    I am off to get new tires and then school and soccer.   Have fun today.


----------



## scarlett873

jeanigor said:


> I'm sorry, but dragging you out of bed at what time? That's right. Well after most of us were up. Would you like some cheese with your whine, sweetie?


I was up late last night...and when I tried to go to bed, I wasn't tired yet, so I laid in bed and played Scrabble on my iPhone. I think I finally fell asleep at about 2am. And actually, in my defense, I usually wake up with the sun...today, there was no sun. It was all dark and cloudy so I didn't realize how late it was...

Ellen makes me laugh...I love her show...


----------



## jeanigor

baby1disney said:


> I can not wake up today!!! I've had three cups of coffee and nothing is helping!!!UUGGHH!!!



It took me a few hours to wake up and get up to full speed this morning. Sounds silly, but I did some jumping jacks.



scarlett873 said:


> Ellen makes me laugh...I love her show...



Nice change of topic....


----------



## scarlett873

jeanigor said:


> It took me a few hours to wake up and get up to full speed this morning. Sounds silly, but I did some jumping jacks.
> 
> 
> 
> Nice change of topic....


Whaaaaaaaaa? I was watching Ellen's opening monologue while responding to you...She made me laugh...lol


----------



## scarlett873

So...what are the top five things that you are most looking forward to at DAP?

1. Being reunited with my friends
2. Toy Story Mania Meet
3. Getting to experience MVMCP
4. DATW!
5. Staying at SSR with my BFF


----------



## jeanigor

So this is the outfit G wore to get a reaction out of Grandma last night....





Don't know why it would get one...

The Brown Truck of Joy came today...






And unlike Rob, I had a package delivered via the USPS...


----------



## shellyminnie

My Top 5 in no particular order:

1. Reuniting with friends. 
2. DATW!!
3. Toy Story Meet
4. MVMCP
5. Volunteering at GKTW


----------



## sshaw10060

AnneR said:


> What do you do Scott?



I am a veterinarian. My specialty is emergency and critical care medicine, which limits me to 3 or 400 places to work. However, I prefer to work at a university (of which there are 29) and only a handful of vet schools have the kind of program I would want to be a part of.  Plus side is I have great job security. Down side is that there aren't a ton of choices if I want to move on.



tlcoke said:


> I think the schools are too scared of a lawsuit, that the word SNOW, just sends them into panic mode.  We have had schools close here just at the mention of snow in the forecast, not to mention the run on the local grocery for Milk & Bread.  30 years ago, the school system here in town was more than likely to have school than be closed due to snow.  Now they close at the mention of snow.
> 
> Unfortunately, I work at the University and they don't believe in snow days, unless campus is crippled by the storm.



Same thing here in New England. The vet school closes like once every 2 or 3 years.  Plus I am essential, so I head in whatever the weather.



tlcoke said:


> So True.  I got up and got ready for work last January, had the car cleaned off and the sidewalk shoveled and salt spread before I got the Text Message that we were closed for the day.  Note this was at 5:30 in the morning.  But It did help when the freezing rain hit a couple hours later and I had less to chisel through at the end of the storm.  Once I got the message we were closed, I went back to bed and stayed there listening to the cracking of all the branches around the neighborhood falling from the weight of the ice.


Important snow shoveling lesson: If they are predicting snow changing to ice DO NOT shovel until all precipitation is done or you will have an ice skating rink

I am finally all caught up.  I will try to help out with tonights push to 250 now that I am feeling better.


----------



## AnneR

My top five - 

1 - finally meeting all the DISer's I've been chatting with
2 - TSM
3 - MVMCP
4 - GKTW
5 - witnessing DATW


----------



## tlcoke

My Top Five is:
1. Meeting My Dis Friends I haven't met yet in Person  & Seeing the Dis Friends I have Met before again
2. Seeing the Parks Decorated for the Holidays
3. TSM
4. MVMCP
5. Witnessing DATW & Riding Figment with Kathy and her Peeps.


----------



## jeanigor

Top Things about DAP I am looking forward to:
Spending time in WDW with people that 'get it'
Seeing some of the greatest friends I just recently found out I had and making some more
Adding people to My Royal Court
Experiencing new things-Expedition Everest, Finding Nemo, the New Space Mountain, One Man's Dream, Yeehaw Bob, Mission: Space (Green and Orange, pre and post DATW)
WDW during the holidays
A hard ticket party (MVMCP)
An exclusive party (TSMM)
DATW


----------



## ADP

scarlett873 said:


> So...what are the top five things that you are most looking forward to at DAP?
> 
> 1. Being reunited with my friends
> 2. Toy Story Mania Meet
> 3. Getting to experience MVMCP
> 4. DATW!
> 5. Staying at SSR with my BFF



Here are my top 5
1. Being reunited with my friends 
2. Opening a can of "Whoopen" on someone during the TSM Meet. 
3. DATW! 
4. Seeing and hearing the parks and resorts decked out for Christmas  
5. Keys to the Kingdom Tour


----------



## jeanigor

ADP said:


> Here are my top 5
> 1. Being reunited with my friends
> *2. Opening a can of "Whoopen" on someone during the TSM Meet. *
> 3. DATW!
> 4. Seeing and hearing the parks and resorts decked out for Christmas
> 5. Keys to the Kingdom Tour



Are you calling out Paul or Don?


----------



## kathrna

My top five:

1. meeting all my new DIS friends

2. CP w/ my boys (but missing my DH-- 1st X-mas w/o him)

3. DATW (laughing so hard that I'm not so sad missing my DH)

4. MVMCP w/ my boys and LOTS of DIS friends

5. Osborne Lights and DAP party and LOTS of laughing!

6. The end of DAP weekend ('cause that means only two more months of deployment to go!)


----------



## AnneR

> Experiencing new things-Expedition Everest, Finding Nemo, the New Space Mountain, One Man's Dream, Yeehaw Bob, Mission: Space (Green and Orange, pre and post DATW)



Forgot to mention, DD said she would hold your hand for Expedition Everest if you needed it.


----------



## jeanigor

kathrna said:


> My top five:
> 
> 1. meeting all my new DIS friends
> 
> 2. CP w/ my boys (but missing my DH-- 1st X-mas w/o him)
> 
> 3. DATW (laughing so hard that I'm not so sad missing my DH)
> 
> 4. MVMCP w/ my boys and LOTS of DIS friends
> 
> 5. Osborne Lights and DAP party and LOTS of laughing!
> 
> 6. The end of DAP weekend ('cause that means only two more months of deployment to go!)



Is that 5 or 6? 



AnneR said:


> Forgot to mention, DD said she would hold your hand for Expedition Everest if you needed it.



Even after DATW.....????


----------



## Madi100

scarlett873 said:


> So...what are the top five things that you are most looking forward to at DAP?
> 
> 1. Being reunited with my friends
> 2. Toy Story Mania Meet
> 3. Getting to experience MVMCP
> 4. DATW!
> 5. Staying at SSR with my BFF



The same list, only I'd put #5 at #1


----------



## chickie

Hi all.
I just wanted to jump in and say thanks for all the prayers and pixie dust for my dad yesterday. He ended up having 6 bypasses. All my sisters and my brother were at the hospital all day yesterday, so I have to get a little bit of work done today before I go back up there to see him. He's doing okay so far. He's off the ventilator, and he's propped up and talking. He's still in ICU, but we can be in the room with him now. It was hard to sleep last night worrying about him, so it's good to get some good reports back.

I've really been wanting to post more often this time, but things always seem to get in the way. You guys are a great bunch, and I can't wait to meet you/see you again in December. Which brings me to my top 5:

1) Seeing all the folks I met on the cruise again.
2) Meeting the new folks, and trying to be less shy and getting to know more people even better.
3) The TSM event, and getting to chat with all the Dis-Gang.
4) DATW! - I missed out on this one in May, so I'm really looking forward to it.
5) Staying at SSR with Becky, and being close to all the Dis "single ladies"!
6) Having dinner with Becky at Narcoosee's on our first evening, before meeting everyone at Yee-Haw Bob's.
(Oops, that was 6, but who cares.)

Have fun, and see Ya'll soon!!!
Jackie


----------



## ADP

jeanigor said:


> Are you calling out Paul or Don?


- The Indy peeps
- Paul....I already know the secret to beating Don.  

Bring it Puck!!! 

- And anyone else who will ride with me.


----------



## scarlett873

ADP said:


> - The Indy peeps
> - Paul....I already know the secret to beating Don.
> 
> Bring it Puck!!!
> 
> - And anyone else who will ride with me.



In your dreams dude!


----------



## dpuck1998

ADP said:


> - The Indy peeps
> - Paul....I already know the secret to beating Don.
> 
> Bring it Puck!!!
> 
> - And anyone else who will ride with me.



Are you planning making me ride with one of the ladies so I'm distracted?


----------



## scarlett873

dpuck1998 said:


> Are you planning making me ride with one of the ladies so I'm distracted?



He's no fool...we all know that you're easily distracted...


----------



## dpuck1998

scarlett873 said:


> He's no fool...we all know that you're easily distracted...


----------



## sshaw10060

ADP said:


> - Paul....I already know the secret to beating Don.



Does it involve a hammer?


----------



## ADP

scarlett873 said:


> In your dreams dude!


No, No...In reality; although, if we hang out at Pixar Place past midnight you maybe right.  



dpuck1998 said:


> Are you planning making me ride with one of the ladies so I'm distracted?





scarlett873 said:


> He's no fool...we all know that you're easily distracted...





sshaw10060 said:


> Does it involve a hammer?


Pretty close...I was actually going to turn his 3-D glasses into beer goggles.


----------



## halliesmommy01

Good afternoon. Work and kids are keeping me hopping. I hope to catch up tonight.


----------



## scarlett873

Trying to decide what I want to eat during DAP...been looking at the menus for various places at WDW today. I have to say that i'm really looking forward to lunch at Fultons!


----------



## jeanigor

Madi100 said:


> The same list, only I'd put #5 at #1



How sweet Nicole....


----------



## sshaw10060

scarlett873 said:


> Trying to decide what I want to eat during DAP...been looking at the menus for various places at WDW today. I have to say that i'm really looking forward to lunch at Fultons!



So many choices so little time...


----------



## kathrna

jeanigor said:


> Is that 5 or 6?



Just seeing if anyone was paying attention.


----------



## exwdwcm

AnneR said:


> My status compared to Todd is shaky. He just ate too much last night. Depending upon his work ethic today, he could blow me out of the water.


lol at work ethic.   you are kicking butt on posting Anne! 



chickie said:


> Hi all.
> I just wanted to jump in and say thanks for all the prayers and pixie dust for my dad yesterday. He ended up having 6 bypasses. All my sisters and my brother were at the hospital all day yesterday, so I have to get a little bit of work done today before I go back up there to see him. He's doing okay so far. He's off the ventilator, and he's propped up and talking. He's still in ICU, but we can be in the room with him now. It was hard to sleep last night worrying about him, so it's good to get some good reports back.
> Jackie


glad he is doing well and I'll continue to pray for him!! 

so my top things for DAP (we are there for 10 days/10 nights!) are:

seeing my 2yo son's first reaction to his first visit to WDW (and Pooh- he calls him his Pooh-Pooh)! I've waited for 10 years to have a child and finally take him to WDW to share my love!!!
TSM 2.0 party!
new updated Space Mtn
DATW with my family (12/15) and we got babysitters for the night!
Staying at WL for the first time
of course seeing all you lovely folks at TSM!!!


----------



## georgemoe

Just peeking in again. Hit AK for close to rope drop this morning. Did the Pangini Tour, the safari, then got soaked on Kali. Everest was down when we got there  so we headed for an early lunch. We checked out ITTBAB and when EE was still down we decided to head back to SSR and leave the AK heat. 

We had gotten a message on our room phone that there was an envelope waiting for us at registration. On the way back from AK we stopped in to get the envelope. We thought it was just DVC stuff. Nope. Deb was almost in tears. Her boss and his wife left her a sizeable Disney goft card. She is .

So Deb has more $'s, got a little rest, and now we are heading to Epcot to snack the afternoon away. Yesterday we started WS counter-CW and today we will start CW and the Rio booth.

I do have photos and commentary from yesterday but not enough time to post. Maybe tonight. Some surprises to share. Some of the favorite apps were not mine or Deb's. I have a fave from Canada but not one you would expect. 

Later peeps when I can catch up!



cocowum said:


> Thanks for sharing George!  Can't wait to read about F&W.





cocowum said:


> Hopefully me!
> 
> So fingers crossed, I get one of these positions!!!!



More updates coming Alicia. Soon.  Good luck on the interviews!



3guysandagal said:


> Heck, when everything is iced over, I don't want to leave the house!!



You lace up the skates, eh?


----------



## katscradle

AnneR said:


> Wow the last thing I want to do when I am off is get up and get ready.  I always schedule my dentist appointments for first thing in the morning and just work the rest of the day.  Days off are for fun.
> 
> You are a better woman than I am Kat.



No I am not.
He's quite good looking and easy on the eyes.
Quite the joker as well.
I always have fun.


----------



## katscradle

My top 5 are as follows:
1. TSM Meet
2. Live podcast recording
3. Meeting up with all our friends again, and meeting some new one's.
4. DATW
5. MVMCP with our friends
There are more, but it says top 5.


----------



## katscradle

Darn this is bugging me
6. Yeehaw Bob show
7. Fantasmic show
8. Seeing WDW with all the decorations and that includes the resorts.
We usually do one trip a year and I perfer December. It's just not christmas without the Osborne lights and the decorations.
9. Staying at our new DVC home for the first time.


----------



## sshaw10060

Can you tell it is a slow day in the ER.....

My DAP top 5:

5: Dole Whip meet
4: Podcast taping
3:Lunch at Fultons
2ATW
1:TSM event


----------



## Minnie Lor

Oh wow! I'm not sure that I can list a Top 5. The whole trip will be amazing. Ask me after the trip what my top 5 was.  

I only had 2-3 pages to catch up on since this morning. Thanks for keeping it to a minimum for me while I was out.


----------



## jeanigor

Whew! Where did the day go?

I get to do something new for work tomorrow. I am actually going on a building. Sixty feet up. They act as though I should be excited. Not so much. Weather forecast for tomorrow morning: 8am 49°, 90% chance of precipitation, _windy_.

And I still have my normal stuff to do once I get back from the field trip. So I decided that as long as I don't fall off the roof, I'm taking my mom out to dinner. So I will miss another week of chat.


----------



## kathrna

How was your first day of work, Lorie?


----------



## AnneR

> Even after DATW.....????



I can't speak for her, she may be reading this thread and will speak for herself but...

her plane does not land until after 8:30, she is missing DATW.


----------



## AnneR

okay - time to pack up to head home.  See ya'll tonight.


----------



## DVCsince02

scarlett873 said:


> Morning Annette!
> 
> That's our plan as of now too, I think. I'm all about CS meals this trip since it's cheaper...and doesn't take much time out of my park time!
> 
> 
> Um...pot...kettle...
> 
> She forgot one critical item in her list up there...She took Ethan to preschool, CALLED ME (and dragged me out of bed...hehehe), grocery shopping, etc, etc, etc...



It was almost 10 o'clock!  Get up!



scarlett873 said:


> So...what are the top five things that you are most looking forward to at DAP?
> 
> 1. Being reunited with my friends
> 2. Toy Story Mania Meet
> 3. Getting to experience MVMCP
> 4. DATW!
> 5. Staying at SSR with my BFF



I made the top 5!



Madi100 said:


> The same list, only I'd put #5 at #1



Awe.



jeanigor said:


> Whew! Where did the day go?
> 
> I get to do something new for work tomorrow. I am actually going on a building. Sixty feet up. They act as though I should be excited. Not so much. Weather forecast for tomorrow morning: 8am 49°, 90% chance of precipitation, _windy_.
> 
> And I still have my normal stuff to do once I get back from the field trip. So I decided that as long as I don't *fall off the roof*, I'm taking my mom out to dinner. So I will miss another week of chat.



That phrase is secret code in our house.


Hmmmm, my top 5.....  I can't do it.  I'm looking forward to everything.


Jackie - I'm glad your Dad is doing well.  Keeping him in my thoughts.


----------



## Minnie Lor

kathrna said:


> How was your first day of work, Lorie?



It was good. Could get crazy but nothing that I can't handle. I'll do almost (almost) anything for Mickey money.

This weekend I'll be stomping around the woods, following guys and a few gals all carrying shotguns and a 100 rounds. Yep! Time to judge sporting clays. I judge 3 days in March or April, 4 days in June, and 2-3 days in October. Money isn't bad and it's something to do with my hubby. He'd rather I'd shoot sporting clay's with him but I don't like shooting. Don't like the kick. I'd probably shoot my toe off anyways.


----------



## Minnie Lor

jeanigor said:


> Whew! Where did the day go?
> 
> I get to do something new for work tomorrow. I am actually going on a building. Sixty feet up. They act as though I should be excited. Not so much. Weather forecast for tomorrow morning: 8am 49°, 90% chance of precipitation, _windy_.
> 
> And I still have my normal stuff to do once I get back from the field trip. So I decided that as long as I don't fall off the roof, I'm taking my mom out to dinner. So I will miss another week of chat.



You'll be good. When I was just starting out in drafting and engineering I had to go out in the field for job inspection. I worked in civil and i was the only female in an office of 20 guys. It was a very nice elegant office and i wore mainly skirts. The field inspection was storm sewers. Brand new storm sewers and big man holes. I had to climb down a man hole in heels and a skirt. I said no problem as long as I go first.


----------



## sshaw10060

Minnie Lor said:


> This weekend I'll be stomping around the woods, following guys and a few gals all carrying shotguns and a 100 rounds. Yep! Time to judge sporting clays. I judge 3 days in March or April, 4 days in June, and 2-3 days in October. Money isn't bad and it's something to do with my hubby. He'd rather I'd shoot sporting clay's with him but I don't like shooting. Don't like the kick. I'd probably shoot my toe off anyways.



Hope the weather is nice.  I spent my day Saturday judging in a torrential downpour.  By the end of the day even my underwear was wet.


----------



## firsttimemom

georgemoe said:


> Just peeking in again. Hit AK for close to rope drop this morning. Did the Pangini Tour, the safari, then got soaked on Kali. Everest was down when we got there  so we headed for an early lunch. We checked out ITTBAB and when EE was still down we decided to head back to SSR and leave the AK heat.
> 
> We had gotten a message on our room phone that there was an envelope waiting for us at registration. On the way back from AK we stopped in to get the envelope. We thought it was just DVC stuff. Nope. Deb was almost in tears. Her boss and his wife left her a sizeable Disney goft card. She is .
> 
> So Deb has more $'s, got a little rest, and now we are heading to Epcot to snack the afternoon away. Yesterday we started WS counter-CW and today we will start CW and the Rio booth.
> 
> I do have photos and commentary from yesterday but not enough time to post. Maybe tonight. Some surprises to share. Some of the favorite apps were not mine or Deb's. I have a fave from Canada but not one you would expect.
> 
> Later peeps when I can catch up!



It sounds like you're having a great trip. WOO HOO on the gift card- what n awesome boss. 

I'm sad to be missing F&W this year but happy I can live vicariously through those who report back on all the yummy food. Can't wait to hear more!


----------



## Minnie Lor

sshaw10060 said:


> Hope the weather is nice.  I spent my day Saturday judging in a torrential downpour.  By the end of the day even my underwear was wet.



Been there, done that, and HATE it. Where I judge is reclaimed mining pits. It's now beautiful woods with gorgeous lakes but it rains that mud is nasty. I seriously had 2" of mud stuck to the bottom (not the sides) of my shoes. One time i was standing on top of a ridge with 5 guys with their guns and lightening is going off and I'm holding on to a cord with two buttons. Now, I know that I have the power to stop the round and get the heck off of the course. 

Last March, we were out there in the freezing rain and sleet. Miserable!!! But I got tips which is always good.


----------



## UrsulasShadow

katscradle said:


> No I am not.
> He's quite good looking and easy on the eyes.
> Quite the joker as well.
> I always have fun.



I have a podiatrist like that...plus, he rubs my feet!  So much better than drilling my mouth...


----------



## UrsulasShadow

My top 5?

1) France
2) Japan
3) France
4) Italy
5) France - then TSM.


----------



## kathrna

I like how you think, Mindy!


----------



## kathrna

Hey Mindy, are things slowing down yet from all the crazy codes??


----------



## Annette_VA

What I'm looking forward to most about DAP:


Going to WDW solo (but meeting up w/ some friends I met last year and meeting lots of new friends!) 
DATW 
Podcast live taping
TSM
Experiencing things I usually don't get to do when traveling with the kids and things that have been rehabbed/refurbed since my last visit


----------



## wildfan1473

jeanigor said:


> So how badly are you guys gonna massacre us. They seem to be calling it 7-3 around here.



I haven't heard any predictions yet, but I was at Saturday's game, and it was deafening in the Dome.  I feel sorry for the Tigers (at least, I do right now, anyway).


----------



## wildfan1473

kathrna said:


> Gooooood morning everyone!!!!  How fun!  I have something to do this morning:  READ!  Enjoy your day!
> Rainy here in NC and in the 60's.



Gotta love rainy days when you can sit and read.  What are you reading?


----------



## wildfan1473

Minnie Lor said:


> Morning all!  Congrats on reaching 200 pages. (overachievers ) I'm off to get ready for work and make some Mickey moolah.



I hope it was a great first day at work!


----------



## kathrna

wildfan1473 said:


> Gotta love rainy days when you can sit and read.  What are you reading?



"The Kingdom Keepers" by Ridley Pearson.  It's a tween book about the Magic Kingdom.  But it's good all the same.  It's neat to read about the ins and outs of MK and know of most things that they talk about unless it's behind the scenes stuff.


----------



## aspen37

scarlett873 said:


> So...what are the top five things that you are most looking forward to at DAP?
> 
> 1. Being reunited with my friends
> 2. Toy Story Mania Meet
> 3. Getting to experience MVMCP
> 4. DATW!
> 5. Staying at SSR with my BFF




1. Hanging out with all of my friends again. 
2. TSM meet 
3. DATW 
4. Riding Space Mountain again! 
5. Podcast taping 



jeanigor said:


> So this is the outfit G wore to get a reaction out of Grandma last night....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't know why it would get one...
> 
> The Brown Truck of Joy came today...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And unlike Rob, I had a package delivered via the USPS...



G looks great. That should have been a good reaction out of grandma.   Not sure what he thought would cause a reaction either. 
I love the pin! 
So, what is in the Oriental Trading company box?


----------



## aspen37

kathrna said:


> "The Kingdom Keepers" by Ridley Pearson.  It's a tween book about the Magic Kingdom.  But it's good all the same.  It's neat to read about the ins and outs of MK and know of most things that they talk about unless it's behind the scenes stuff.



I have been wanting to read those books.


----------



## aspen37

georgemoe said:


> Just peeking in again. Hit AK for close to rope drop this morning. Did the Pangini Tour, the safari, then got soaked on Kali. Everest was down when we got there  so we headed for an early lunch. We checked out ITTBAB and when EE was still down we decided to head back to SSR and leave the AK heat.
> 
> We had gotten a message on our room phone that there was an envelope waiting for us at registration. On the way back from AK we stopped in to get the envelope. We thought it was just DVC stuff. Nope. Deb was almost in tears. Her boss and his wife left her a sizeable Disney goft card. She is .
> 
> So Deb has more $'s, got a little rest, and now we are heading to Epcot to snack the afternoon away. Yesterday we started WS counter-CW and today we will start CW and the Rio booth.
> 
> 
> I do have photos and commentary from yesterday but not enough time to post. Maybe tonight. Some surprises to share. Some of the favorite apps were not mine or Deb's. I have a fave from Canada but not one you would expect.
> 
> Later peeps when I can catch up!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More updates coming Alicia. Soon.  Good luck on the interviews!
> 
> 
> 
> You lace up the skates, eh?




It sounds like you and Deb are having a great time. I can't wait for the next update.


----------



## wildfan1473

kathrna said:


> "The Kingdom Keepers" by Ridley Pearson.  It's a tween book about the Magic Kingdom.  But it's good all the same.  It's neat to read about the ins and outs of MK and know of most things that they talk about unless it's behind the scenes stuff.



I don't recall the Twilight or Harry Potter series being geared towards adults either...may have to check it out 



aspen37 said:


> So, what is in the Oriental Trading company box?


----------



## jeanigor

aspen37 said:


> So, what is in the Oriental Trading company box?








Its a secret.





If I told you, you'd have to go into hiding.


----------



## jeanigor

jeanigor said:


> Its a secret.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I told you, you'd have to go into hiding.



But I suspect you will find out in under 10 weeks....just sayin'


----------



## aspen37

jeanigor said:


> Its a secret.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I told you, you'd have to go into hiding.





jeanigor said:


> But I suspect you will find out in under 10 weeks....just sayin'




This must be your surprise.


----------



## kathrna

aspen37 said:


> I have been wanting to read those books.



There is a second one, too "The Kingdom Keepers II, Disney at Dawn".  I will start that tomorrow.


----------



## kathrna

jeanigor said:


> Its a secret.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I told you, you'd have to go into hiding.



OR, you wouldn't get one...  jus' sayin'


----------



## AnneR

kathrna said:


> There is a second one, too "The Kingdom Keepers II, Disney at Dawn".  I will start that tomorrow.



I've read Kingdom Keepers but not Kingdom Keepers II.   Got the first one for my DD(now 15) she refused to read it at first so I did.  She got over her stubborness and enjoyed it as well.


----------



## kathrna

Kristen just posted on FB that she was at Wal Mart and heard Christmas music and I just got my first email from the Black Friday people.  IT'S NOT EVEN CLOSE TO HALLOWEEN YET!!!!  What's going on??!!!  I'm with Charlie Brown, it's just so commercial!


----------



## kathrna

Anne, I've never heard of them doing confirmation AFTER school was out.  That is odd/different.  I'd ask why.


----------



## AnneR

kathrna said:


> Anne, I've never heard of them doing confirmation AFTER school was out.  That is odd/different.  I'd ask why.



This is the first time we are aware of it falling after school ends.  The only thing we can think of is the Catholic High School may be on a different schedule.


----------



## wildfan1473

kathrna said:


> Kristen just posted on FB that she was at Wal Mart and heard Christmas music and I just got my first email from the Black Friday people.  IT'S NOT EVEN CLOSE TO HALLOWEEN YET!!!!  What's going on??!!!  I'm with Charlie Brown, it's just so commercial!



I saw Christmas decorations at Target a couple of weeks ago, they started setting them out with the Halloween stuff.


----------



## AnneR

Everyone has heard that I spend the better part of most work days in meetings, most of those are management related but every once in a while it is focused on an individual situation.  Today was one of those days.

I generally talk about my work on the boards in pretty vague terms, mostly because it is hard for people to understand but also out of respect for the privacy of the people that my agency supports.

Today we met with the parents of a young man we have been supporting for about 6 months.  I first met these parents about 9 months ago when they were reeling with the diagnosis of schizophrenia for their 20 year old son.  This is such a devasting diagnosis for families - not because there is not hope because there is but because it is still experienced as a failure or fault by the parents.  I am always amazed at the resiliency of people.  This family who spent most of the time during the first meeting asking where they could get a second opinion and denying the struggles their son was having are moving through their own recovery process and coming to terms with their son's illness.  It is still a long process and will have many ups and downs.

It always comes home to me how blessed I am to have relatively healthy kids.

Thanks for listening.  Back to DAP planning.


----------



## kathrna

AnneR said:


> Everyone has heard that I spend the better part of most work days in meetings, most of those are management related but every once in a while it is focused on an individual situation.  Today was one of those days.
> 
> I generally talk about my work on the boards in pretty vague terms, mostly because it is hard for people to understand but also out of respect for the privacy of the people that my agency supports.
> 
> Today we met with the parents of a young man we have been supporting for about 6 months.  I first met these parents about 9 months ago when they were reeling with the diagnosis of schizophrenia for their 20 year old son.  This is such a devasting diagnosis for families - not because there is not hope because there is but because it is still experienced as a failure or fault by the parents.  I am always amazed at the resiliency of people.  This family who spent most of the time during the first meeting asking where they could get a second opinion and denying the struggles their son was having are moving through their own recovery process and coming to terms with their son's illness.  It is still a long process and will have many ups and downs.
> 
> It always comes home to me how blessed I am to have relatively healthy kids.
> 
> Thanks for listening.  Back to DAP planning.



It's always good to have a reminder of how blessed we are.

I'm glad that there are places like your work place that can help people.  I can't imagine the emotions that they must be going through.  They have a long road ahead of them.  I will say a little prayer for them.


----------



## AnneR

kathrna said:


> It's always good to have a reminder of how blessed we are.
> 
> I'm glad that there are places like your work place that can help people.  I can't imagine the emotions that they must be going through.  They have a long road ahead of them.  I will say a little prayer for them.



Thanks Kathy.


----------



## firsttimemom

AnneR said:


> Everyone has heard that I spend the better part of most work days in meetings, most of those are management related but every once in a while it is focused on an individual situation.  Today was one of those days.
> 
> I generally talk about my work on the boards in pretty vague terms, mostly because it is hard for people to understand but also out of respect for the privacy of the people that my agency supports.
> 
> Today we met with the parents of a young man we have been supporting for about 6 months.  I first met these parents about 9 months ago when they were reeling with the diagnosis of schizophrenia for their 20 year old son.  This is such a devasting diagnosis for families - not because there is not hope because there is but because it is still experienced as a failure or fault by the parents.  I am always amazed at the resiliency of people.  This family who spent most of the time during the first meeting asking where they could get a second opinion and denying the struggles their son was having are moving through their own recovery process and coming to terms with their son's illness.  It is still a long process and will have many ups and downs.
> 
> It always comes home to me how blessed I am to have relatively healthy kids.
> 
> Thanks for listening.  Back to DAP planning.



Excellent reminder! DS has some anxiety issues but when I find myself getting frustrated with him, I (try to remember to) remind myself that it could be MUCH worse.


----------



## katscradle

jeanigor said:


> Whew! Where did the day go?
> 
> I get to do something new for work tomorrow. I am actually going on a building. Sixty feet up. They act as though I should be excited. Not so much. Weather forecast for tomorrow morning: 8am 49°, 90% chance of precipitation, _windy_.
> 
> And I still have my normal stuff to do once I get back from the field trip. So I decided that as long as I don't fall off the roof, I'm taking my mom out to dinner. So I will miss another week of chat.




Todd good luck to you tomorrow!
As for the heights thing talk to John, he has done it many times, and he is scared of heights.
As for the weather forecast that sucks.
We will miss you in chat tomorrow evening.


----------



## sshaw10060

AnneR said:


> Everyone has heard that I spend the better part of most work days in meetings, most of those are management related but every once in a while it is focused on an individual situation.  Today was one of those days.
> 
> I generally talk about my work on the boards in pretty vague terms, mostly because it is hard for people to understand but also out of respect for the privacy of the people that my agency supports.
> 
> Today we met with the parents of a young man we have been supporting for about 6 months.  I first met these parents about 9 months ago when they were reeling with the diagnosis of schizophrenia for their 20 year old son.  This is such a devasting diagnosis for families - not because there is not hope because there is but because it is still experienced as a failure or fault by the parents.  I am always amazed at the resiliency of people.  This family who spent most of the time during the first meeting asking where they could get a second opinion and denying the struggles their son was having are moving through their own recovery process and coming to terms with their son's illness.  It is still a long process and will have many ups and downs.
> 
> It always comes home to me how blessed I am to have relatively healthy kids.
> 
> Thanks for listening.  Back to DAP planning.



Your job sounds very rewarding. The highlight of my day was when a client called to ask if it was possible to turn her recently deceased dogs tail into a memento like a rabbits foot. Needless to say I was speechless. Luckily the dog had already been cremated so I didn't have to try and talk her out of it.


----------



## AnneR

sshaw10060 said:


> Your job sounds very rewarding. The highlight of my day was when a client called to ask if it was possible to turn her recently deceased dogs tail into a memento like a rabbits foot. Needless to say I was speechless. Luckily the dog had already been cremated so I didn't have to try and talk her out of it.



Scott, I would have been speechless too.

Some days my job is very rewarding and other days well - you had one of them today.


----------



## AnneR

Kat -

How was your dentist appointment


----------



## katscradle

Minnie Lor said:


> It was good. Could get crazy but nothing that I can't handle. I'll do almost (almost) anything for Mickey money.
> 
> This weekend I'll be stomping around the woods, following guys and a few gals all carrying shotguns and a 100 rounds. Yep! Time to judge sporting clays. I judge 3 days in March or April, 4 days in June, and 2-3 days in October. Money isn't bad and it's something to do with my hubby. He'd rather I'd shoot sporting clay's with him but I don't like shooting. Don't like the kick. I'd probably shoot my toe off anyways.



Have fun this weekend!
I am excited I get to pick up a rifle this friday and take it for the weekend to try it out. I then get to make the decision if I am going to buy it.
I am thinking I will buy it as it was my father's and a very nice gun.


----------



## katscradle

wildfan1473 said:


> I saw Christmas decorations at Target a couple of weeks ago, they started setting them out with the Halloween stuff.



The christmas decorations are already in the stores here.
They even have all the trees set up on display! 
Talk about sick, we haven't even had our thanksgiving yet.


----------



## AnneR

katscradle said:


> The christmas decorations are already in the stores here.
> They even have all the trees set up on display!
> Talk about sick, we haven't even had our thanksgiving yet.



DD(15) who is reading over my shoulder just informed that she has been singing Christmas carols since September 

But the sad part is that I have been so focused going in and out of stores that I have not noticed a thing.  I will have to stop and look the next time.


----------



## katscradle

AnneR said:


> Everyone has heard that I spend the better part of most work days in meetings, most of those are management related but every once in a while it is focused on an individual situation.  Today was one of those days.
> 
> I generally talk about my work on the boards in pretty vague terms, mostly because it is hard for people to understand but also out of respect for the privacy of the people that my agency supports.
> 
> Today we met with the parents of a young man we have been supporting for about 6 months.  I first met these parents about 9 months ago when they were reeling with the diagnosis of schizophrenia for their 20 year old son.  This is such a devasting diagnosis for families - not because there is not hope because there is but because it is still experienced as a failure or fault by the parents.  I am always amazed at the resiliency of people.  This family who spent most of the time during the first meeting asking where they could get a second opinion and denying the struggles their son was having are moving through their own recovery process and coming to terms with their son's illness.  It is still a long process and will have many ups and downs.
> 
> It always comes home to me how blessed I am to have relatively healthy kids.
> 
> Thanks for listening.  Back to DAP planning.



Thanks for the reminder.
I am blessed to have 3 healthy children.


----------



## Dodie

My first iPhone post!!!!!


----------



## katscradle

AnneR said:


> Kat -
> 
> How was your dentist appointment



It was great! 
I love my dentist, however I had a new dental hygenist today and I didn't really like her. She didn't do anything wrong, just not as personable as the other hygenist. So I asked for the other hygenist on my next visit.


----------



## sshaw10060

katscradle said:


> The christmas decorations are already in the stores here.
> They even have all the trees set up on display!
> Talk about sick, we haven't even had our thanksgiving yet.



Christmas decorating starts this weekend at our house.  I am on our DCL cruise for 2 weekends in November so I am a little worried everything will not be ready for lights on the Sunday after Turkey day and yes the lights do dance to the music. Not quite the Osborne lights, but I do enjoy it.


----------



## AnneR

Dodie said:


> My first iPhone post!!!!!


----------



## sshaw10060

AnneR said:


>



I am green with envy.  If only ATT coverage didn't stink in my area.


----------



## katscradle

Dodie said:


> My first iPhone post!!!!!



Oh yeah! 
It's a party!


----------



## AnneR

sshaw10060 said:


> I am green with envy.  If only ATT coverage didn't stink in my area.



All coverage stinks in my house.


----------



## katscradle

sshaw10060 said:


> Christmas decorating starts this weekend at our house.  I am on our DCL cruise for 2 weekends in November so I am a little worried everything will not be ready for lights on the Sunday after Turkey day and yes the lights do dance to the music. Not quite the Osborne lights, but I do enjoy it.



I love your pictures.
Don't get me wrong, christmas is my favorite time of the year.
I also have to start putting up our lights outside soon, but not before thanksgiving.


----------



## AnneR

katscradle said:


> I love your pictures.
> Don't get me wrong, christmas is my favorite time of the year.
> I also have to start putting up our lights outside soon, but not before thanksgiving.



I would love to embellish my home.  DH is such a humbug and doesn't help at all so I am limited with putting up only what I can manage.


----------



## kathrna

sshaw10060 said:


> Christmas decorating starts this weekend at our house.  I am on our DCL cruise for 2 weekends in November so I am a little worried everything will not be ready for lights on the Sunday after Turkey day and yes the lights do dance to the music. Not quite the Osborne lights, but I do enjoy it.



Scott what an awesome display!  You have worthy excuses for early set up.  You are excused.


----------



## Minnie Lor

Scott - nice display. I like it alot. 

Anne - you've got a tough job but you sound like the perfect person to deal with it. I can't imagine what the parents and the boy are going thru. Breaks my heart.

Scott - I wouldn't want your job but I know that you can be such a blessing at the right time for others. We lost my brittany this last spring. I called my vet at 10:30 at night. He met us at the office 15 minutes later. He was going to put her down per my request but she took the tough decision out of my hands. I am so thankful for the compassion of my vet.


----------



## AnneR

Lorie - tell us about your first day...


----------



## kathrna

I'm sorry about your Brittney, Lorie.  Putting an animal down is so difficult.  So difficult that I did it once and I've not had a pet since.  That was over 12 years ago when I was pregnant w/my first.  My mom thought I was going to lose the baby, I was so upset.  But our vet was also such a wonderful person.  Very compasionate.  Scott, you do good things!


----------



## mainegal

sshaw10060 said:


> Christmas decorating starts this weekend at our house.  I am on our DCL cruise for 2 weekends in November so I am a little worried everything will not be ready for lights on the Sunday after Turkey day and yes the lights do dance to the music. Not quite the Osborne lights, but I do enjoy it.



Oh, my Scott! What lights! You put them up early, but doyou turn them on before Thanksgiving?

I will be near Oxford on my way back from New Jersey October 18. Will I see the lights glowing and sparkling?


----------



## AnneR

Lyn

Are you feeling better?


----------



## sshaw10060

mainegal said:


> Oh, my Scott! What lights! You put them up early, but doyou turn them on before Thanksgiving?
> 
> I will be near Oxford on my way back from New Jersey October 18. Will I see the lights glowing and sparkling?



Sorry, they will not be up and running then.  I'll post a video once the lights go on in November.


----------



## Minnie Lor

kathrna said:


> I'm sorry about your Brittney, Lorie.  Putting an animal down is so difficult.  So difficult that I did it once and I've not had a pet since.  That was over 12 years ago when I was pregnant w/my first.  My mom thought I was going to lose the baby, I was so upset.  But our vet was also such a wonderful person.  Very compasionate.  Scott, you do good things!



We had to do it with a 16 year old lab many years ago. I didn't want to have to do that with my Molly. She went into heart congestion and was gone in a little over an hour. I'm still not over it. My puppies are my babies. I still have my two lab's. They mourned for quite some time too. 

We've been thru the ringer with our dogs this year. Maggie (my 8 year old lab) had stomach surgery last Christmas. She ate a leaf. She always eats grass. Well the leaf plugged her up and she was full of a literally a gallon of grass.  Then she had a torn ACL this summer and had surgery the first of August. We're just now finishing up rehab with that. My Millie (knock on wood) has been healthy and trouble free.


----------



## spaddy

Awesome lights Scott!!!




Dodie said:


> My first iPhone post!!!!!


 My first reply from my new iPhone.


----------



## AnneR

> My first reply from my new iPhone.



You too Anne.


----------



## Minnie Lor

AnneR said:


> Lorie - tell us about your first day...



It was really good. Everyone is very nice. I have some notes to type up tonight so that I'm ready to go tomorrow morning.


----------



## AnneR

Minnie Lor said:


> It was really good. Everyone is very nice. I have some notes to type up tonight so that I'm ready to go tomorrow morning.



Homework on your first day.  Glad it went well.


----------



## spaddy

I have Twilight in BluRay I rented from Netflix waiting to be watched. When is this baseball game going to be over?


----------



## kathrna

Minnie Lor said:


> We had to do it with a 16 year old lab many years ago. I didn't want to have to do that with my Molly. She went into heart congestion and was gone in a little over an hour. I'm still not over it. My puppies are my babies. I still have my two lab's. They mourned for quite some time too.
> 
> We've been thru the ringer with our dogs this year. Maggie (my 8 year old lab) had stomach surgery last Christmas. She ate a leaf. She always eats grass. Well the leaf plugged her up and she was full of a literally a gallon of grass.  Then she had a torn ACL this summer and had surgery the first of August. We're just now finishing up rehab with that. My Millie (knock on wood) has been healthy and trouble free.



Who has which collar? (the red/blue)


----------



## spaddy

AnneR said:


> You too Anne.



Yep, I got sucked in too. My family has iPhones too so I was getting jealous on the DIS and real life.


----------



## AnneR

spaddy said:


> Yep, I got sucked in too. My family has iPhones too so I was getting jealous on the DIS and real life.



Welcome!


----------



## kathrna

ACK!  I'm stuck w/Verizon for another 1 1/2.  I will have go to an Itouch in the meantime.


----------



## Minnie Lor

kathrna said:


> Who has which collar? (the red/blue)



Millie has a blue collar and she's two and half. Maggie has the red collar and she's 8 and half. Although, they are running around naked right now. They have a habit of dragging the other one around by their collar so we're going without right now.


----------



## spaddy

kathrna said:


> ACK!  I'm stuck w/Verizon for another 1 1/2.  I will have go to an Itouch in the meantime.



Watch out. I got my Touch for Christmas and I only
made it 10 months before I had to get the iPhone. Once you realize how great it works you can't help yourself.


----------



## Minnie Lor

Minnie Lor said:


> Millie has a blue collar and she's two and half. Maggie has the red collar and she's 8 and half. Although, they are running around naked right now. They have a habit of dragging the other one around by their collar so we're going without right now.



But those pictures are from 2 years ago so Millie is 6 months old, Maggie is 6 1/2, Molly was 11 in that picture


----------



## spaddy

Minnie Lor said:


> Millie has a blue collar and she's two and half. Maggie has the red collar and she's 8 and half. Although, they are running around naked right now. They have a habit of dragging the other one around by their collar so we're going without right now.



They are adorable.


----------



## AnneR

My girls talk all the time about getting a dog.  But we aren't home much of the day.  I think a dog would get too lonely.


----------



## Minnie Lor

Okay, need to get cracking on my notes for tomorrow. Then tomorrow night I'm running a meeting so I'll miss chat too. Busy day which I'm so not used to.

Goodnight everyone!


----------



## kathrna

I think I like to go to Disney too much!  I remember when we lived in Germany I was dog sitting for a friend.  We lived on the third floor and it was winter.  Taking the dog out several times a day got old realllll fast, not to mention taking her out in the middle of the night.  I loved having her, but was very glad to give her back!


----------



## AnneR

Night Lorie.


----------



## kathrna

Minnie Lor said:


> Okay, need to get cracking on my notes for tomorrow. Then tomorrow night I'm running a meeting so I'll miss chat too. Busy day which I'm so not used to.
> 
> Goodnight everyone!



You're such the responsible adult now!  

Goodnight.

Have a great 2nd day!


----------



## kathrna

OK, I'm out for the night!  See you all tomorrow!


----------



## AnneR

kathrna said:


> OK, I'm out for the night!  See you all tomorrow!



Talk to you tomorrow Kat.


----------



## Tonya2426

spaddy said:


> I have Twilight in BluRay I rented from Netflix waiting to be watched. When is this baseball game going to be over?


 
The bluray version of Twilight is soooo much better.  (You'll really see the difference in the meadow scene - it's dazzling.)


----------



## spaddy

Tonya2426 said:


> The bluray version of Twilight is soooo much better.  (You'll really see the difference in the meadow scene - it's dazzling.)



I can't wait to watch it. Now we are watching something else.


----------



## exwdwcm

Scott, great holiday display!!!

Anne- wow, what a day for you at work- it sounds very tough, but very rewarding all at once.  

Todd- yeah on packages!!!!  Nothing like oriental trading goodies.  and have fun tomorrow on your 'field trip'. 

Brandie- was your interview today- how did it go? 

any job news Alicia?


----------



## scarlett873

exwdwcm said:


> Brandie- was your interview today- how did it go?


Nope...it's Thursday morning...


----------



## georgemoe

Dodie said:


> My first iPhone post!!!!!



Way to go Dodie. Hope you like it!


----------



## AnneR

I've been watching The Good Wife.  I think I am going to be addicted to this one.

We have been quiet tonight.


----------



## georgemoe

Hi Peeps. This is from yesterday, our first time ever at F&W. We started counter clockwise and our first booth was San Juan, Puerto Rico.






Since this was our food start for the day we figured we would get both appetizers offered. Arroz con Pollo (left) and Ham Croquettes (right). The first dish rice with chicken.






I got the Arroz con Pollo. This dish had a couple of smidges of chicken. Not much at all. Three 1/2 inch cubes wouldn't have been too much to ask for. I liked it but the spice was a bit much for Deb's pallette. I knew this and didn't even have her try. Albeit the lack of poulty, this dish had some decent flavor with ample pepper.

Deb got the little baby finger sized croquettes. These tasted good but the portion was too small and the filling was moosh. We still would rate these ok but we would not get them again purely from a value standpoint.

Time to crash now and I'll be posting more tomorrow.  Kiosk #2 will be Santiago, Chile.


----------



## Tonya2426

georgemoe said:


> Hi Peeps. This is from yesterday, our first time ever at F&W. We started counter clockwise and our first booth was San Juan, Puerto Rico.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since this was our food start for the day we figured we would get both appetizers offered. Arroz con Pollo (left) and Ham Croquettes (right). The first dish rice with chicken.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got the Arroz con Pollo. This dish had a couple of smidges of chicken. Not much at all. Three 1/2 inch cubes wouldn't have been too much to ask for. I liked it but the spice was a bit much for Deb's pallette. I knew this and didn't even have her try. Albeit the lack of poulty, this dish had some decent flavor with ample pepper.
> 
> Deb got the little baby finger sized croquettes. These tasted good but the portion was too small and the filling was moosh. We still would rate these ok but we would not get them again purely from a value standpoint.
> 
> Time to crash now and I'll be posting more tomorrow. Booth #2 will be Santiago, Chile.


 

Any frosty beverages to wash down the chicken smidges and fried ham moosh?


----------



## jeanigor

aspen37 said:


> This must be your surprise.



One of them. But not the one you know about.


----------



## jeanigor

kathrna said:


> Kristen just posted on FB that she was at Wal Mart and heard Christmas music and I just got my first email from the Black Friday people.  IT'S NOT EVEN CLOSE TO HALLOWEEN YET!!!!  What's going on??!!!  I'm with Charlie Brown, it's just so commercial!



You got Black Friday e-mails....share...share....SHARE, please.


----------



## jeanigor

AnneR said:


> Everyone has heard that I spend the better part of most work days in meetings, most of those are management related but every once in a while it is focused on an individual situation.  Today was one of those days.
> 
> I generally talk about my work on the boards in pretty vague terms, mostly because it is hard for people to understand but also out of respect for the privacy of the people that my agency supports.
> 
> Today we met with the parents of a young man we have been supporting for about 6 months.  I first met these parents about 9 months ago when they were reeling with the diagnosis of schizophrenia for their 20 year old son.  This is such a devasting diagnosis for families - not because there is not hope because there is but because it is still experienced as a failure or fault by the parents.  I am always amazed at the resiliency of people.  This family who spent most of the time during the first meeting asking where they could get a second opinion and denying the struggles their son was having are moving through their own recovery process and coming to terms with their son's illness.  It is still a long process and will have many ups and downs.
> 
> It always comes home to me how blessed I am to have relatively healthy kids.
> 
> Thanks for listening.  Back to DAP planning.



It's hard. It took me months, and several trips to the ICU, before I came to grips with my diabetes. Do I like it? Nope. Do I want it? Nope. Can I live a pretty normal life with it? Yep. And that's what I intend to do.


----------



## mainegal

AnneR said:


> I've been watching The Good Wife.  I think I am going to be addicted to this one.



Me, too. My sister got me started on it. She is not a lawyer. But she is maried to a lawyer / politician and she is in the middle of the start of a divorce and there is the "other woman".


----------



## jeanigor

Dodie said:


> My first iPhone post!!!!!


----------



## jeanigor

katscradle said:


> I love your pictures.
> Don't get me wrong, christmas is my favorite time of the year.
> I also have to start putting up our lights outside soon, but not before thanksgiving.



Yeah, but your Thanksgiving is in what two weeks?


----------



## jeanigor

sshaw10060 said:


> Christmas decorating starts this weekend at our house.  I am on our DCL cruise for 2 weekends in November so I am a little worried everything will not be ready for lights on the Sunday after Turkey day and yes the lights do dance to the music. Not quite the Osborne lights, but I do enjoy it.



DP loves the Dachshund in lights in your photo!!!! (I do too.)


----------



## 3guysandagal

jeanigor said:


> Yeah, but your Thanksgiving is in what two weeks?



Actually, it's this Monday! 

Heading for the cottage again. 

I haven't missed a Thanksgiving dinner at the cottage since 1972!


----------



## katscradle

georgemoe said:


> Hi Peeps. This is from yesterday, our first time ever at F&W. We started counter clockwise and our first booth was San Juan, Puerto Rico.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since this was our food start for the day we figured we would get both appetizers offered. Arroz con Pollo (left) and Ham Croquettes (right). The first dish rice with chicken.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got the Arroz con Pollo. This dish had a couple of smidges of chicken. Not much at all. Three 1/2 inch cubes wouldn't have been too much to ask for. I liked it but the spice was a bit much for Deb's pallette. I knew this and didn't even have her try. Albeit the lack of poulty, this dish had some decent flavor with ample pepper.
> 
> Deb got the little baby finger sized croquettes. These tasted good but the portion was too small and the filling was moosh. We still would rate these ok but we would not get them again purely from a value standpoint.
> 
> Time to crash now and I'll be posting more tomorrow.  Booth #2 will be Santiago, Chile.



George keep the post coming. I am enjoying reading what you think as this is your first F&W.
Have a great sleep buddy. 
Tell Deb I say hi!


----------



## katscradle

jeanigor said:


> Yeah, but your Thanksgiving is in what two weeks?



Nope it's this coming weekend !
I am thinking of taking the boys to the toy story double feature.
I just don't know if the little guy can sit through 2 movies back to back.


----------



## scarlett873




----------



## scarlett873

AnneR said:


> I've been watching The Good Wife.  I think I am going to be addicted to this one.
> 
> We have been quiet tonight.


I've gotten hooked on Mercy on NBC...I thought about watching The Good Wife, as I  Chris Noth, but I've got so much TV that I already watch...I just can't add another show to my list!


----------



## aspen37

AnneR said:


> Everyone has heard that I spend the better part of most work days in meetings, most of those are management related but every once in a while it is focused on an individual situation.  Today was one of those days.
> 
> I generally talk about my work on the boards in pretty vague terms, mostly because it is hard for people to understand but also out of respect for the privacy of the people that my agency supports.
> 
> Today we met with the parents of a young man we have been supporting for about 6 months.  I first met these parents about 9 months ago when they were reeling with the diagnosis of schizophrenia for their 20 year old son.  This is such a devasting diagnosis for families - not because there is not hope because there is but because it is still experienced as a failure or fault by the parents.  I am always amazed at the resiliency of people.  This family who spent most of the time during the first meeting asking where they could get a second opinion and denying the struggles their son was having are moving through their own recovery process and coming to terms with their son's illness.  It is still a long process and will have many ups and downs.
> 
> It always comes home to me how blessed I am to have relatively healthy kids.
> 
> Thanks for listening.  Back to DAP planning.



Hi Anne, I feel for that family. My mother was diagnosed as a paranoid schizophrenic in the 60's. Mental Illness is miss understood and has a stigma attached to it. I hope he gets the help and the support that he needs. It is a hard life, but with support and the proper meds he can have a great life. I will keep him in my thoughts.


----------



## aspen37

kathrna said:


> Kristen just posted on FB that she was at Wal Mart and heard Christmas music and I just got my first email from the Black Friday people.  IT'S NOT EVEN CLOSE TO HALLOWEEN YET!!!!  What's going on??!!!  I'm with Charlie Brown, it's just so commercial!



Our Wal-Mart has Christmas stuff out, but I didn't hear any Christmas music yet. I can't wait for December but not enough to start buying Christmas stuff. 



AnneR said:


> Scott, I would have been speechless too.
> 
> Some days my job is very rewarding and other days well - you had one of them today.



I'm not sure what your job is, but I would like to say thank you for trying to help people. My mom has a social worker who is the greatest person. If it wasn't for her social worker we would be lost.  




katscradle said:


> The christmas decorations are already in the stores here.
> They even have all the trees set up on display!
> Talk about sick, we haven't even had our thanksgiving yet.



Hi Katherine!



Dodie said:


> My first iPhone post!!!!!



Congrats Dodie!


----------



## aspen37

sshaw10060 said:


> Christmas decorating starts this weekend at our house.  I am on our DCL cruise for 2 weekends in November so I am a little worried everything will not be ready for lights on the Sunday after Turkey day and yes the lights do dance to the music. Not quite the Osborne lights, but I do enjoy it.



Wow what a great display! 



jeanigor said:


> One of them. But not the one you know about.



Yeah, they would be very, very,very small.


----------



## AnneR

Good Morning everyone!

For my official count down:

64 days until DAP

It is also chat night

Of course I feel like we have been chatting for the last couple of nights.

Typical day coming up for me, I only have 2 formal meetings on the schedule but that does not mean I'll get everything done around them.  I'm gonna have to cut back on the boards one night to check some things off my list.

We are anticipating another day in high 60's - low 70's.

Have a great day everyone.


----------



## tlcoke

Good Morning Everyone!! Sorry, I didn't join in last night.  I was exhausted, so much so, that I went to bed at 9:00 last night.  I have to get caught up on the posts from last night.  See ya all in Chat tonight.


----------



## wildfan1473

AnneR said:


> Everyone has heard that I spend the better part of most work days in meetings, most of those are management related but every once in a while it is focused on an individual situation.  Today was one of those days.
> 
> I generally talk about my work on the boards in pretty vague terms, mostly because it is hard for people to understand but also out of respect for the privacy of the people that my agency supports.
> 
> Today we met with the parents of a young man we have been supporting for about 6 months.  I first met these parents about 9 months ago when they were reeling with the diagnosis of schizophrenia for their 20 year old son.  This is such a devasting diagnosis for families - not because there is not hope because there is but because it is still experienced as a failure or fault by the parents.  I am always amazed at the resiliency of people.  This family who spent most of the time during the first meeting asking where they could get a second opinion and denying the struggles their son was having are moving through their own recovery process and coming to terms with their son's illness.  It is still a long process and will have many ups and downs.
> 
> It always comes home to me how blessed I am to have relatively healthy kids.
> 
> Thanks for listening.  Back to DAP planning.



Anne - Thank you  

As a parent of a special needs child, finding the resources one needs to live as normal a life as possible is very difficult.  Finding people like you to help us is a godsend.


----------



## wildfan1473

Good Wednesday Morning!  Rumor has it we're going to see the sun in these parts today 

I have another busy day of running around, DS7 has speech therapy after school, I have a parent-student assoc. meeting tonight that I have to get ready for, and, hmm, I'm forgetting something....oh, wait, I need to start PACKING!  

Have a great day everyone!  Hopefully I will make it to chat tonight.


----------



## jeanigor

Morning All!! Just checking in before I go out into the weather. Power went out at home because of the wind. Two and half trees down on my way into work, due to the wind. Barricades and road construction barrels knocked over by the wind.

Wish me luck!


----------



## mainegal

scarlett873 said:


> I've gotten hooked on Mercy on NBC...I thought about watching The Good Wife, as I  Chris Noth, but I've got so much TV that I already watch...I just can't add another show to my list!




Good Wife is mostly a lawyer show. Do not watch it for Chris Noth, he is on very rarely.

I totally know what you mean by not wanting to add another show to your watch list.


----------



## mainegal

I woke up to rain today. Went for early walk, any way.


----------



## tlcoke

jeanigor said:


> Morning All!! Just checking in before I go out into the weather. Power went out at home because of the wind. Two and half trees down on my way into work, due to the wind. Barricades and road construction barrels knocked over by the wind.
> 
> Wish me luck!



Good Luck Todd, Hook on to the safety harness line, so you don't blow away.



mainegal said:


> I woke up to rain today. Went for early walk, any way.



Rain has moved east today, sun is to peek out today, but Rain moves back in tomorrow.  Just back from my walk, breezy and cool 50 degrees this morning.


----------



## sshaw10060

Morning all.  I had a moment of weakness last night when I realized I could save $30 a piece on our plane tickets and we expanded our January trip by a day. I do love flying Southwest. The fact they let you change your itinerary with no fees is a great perk, not to mention no checked bag fees.

Highlight of my day is a meeting with one of our interns where I have to tell her she isn't cutting it and has 60 days to improve or she will be asked to leave the program. There are sure to be lots of tears. I just don't think she has what it takes to succeed in our hospital where we work at a very fast pace, so my guess is she'll be gone before DAP.


----------



## tlcoke

wildfan1473 said:


> Good Wednesday Morning!  Rumor has it we're going to see the sun in these parts today
> 
> I have another busy day of running around, DS7 has speech therapy after school, I have a parent-student assoc. meeting tonight that I have to get ready for, and, hmm, I'm forgetting something....oh, wait, I need to start PACKING!
> 
> Have a great day everyone!  Hopefully I will make it to chat tonight.



Packing is on my agenda for Friday & Saturday, I just need to determine what to pack for my 14 day trip and not over pack.


----------



## AnneR

jeanigor said:


> Morning All!! Just checking in before I go out into the weather. Power went out at home because of the wind. Two and half trees down on my way into work, due to the wind. Barricades and road construction barrels knocked over by the wind.
> 
> Wish me luck!



Wishing you luck!

Be safe - being on a roof in wind does not sound like the safest activity in the world.


----------



## AnneR

wildfan1473 said:


> Good Wednesday Morning!  Rumor has it we're going to see the sun in these parts today
> 
> I have another busy day of running around, DS7 has speech therapy after school, I have a parent-student assoc. meeting tonight that I have to get ready for, and, hmm, I'm forgetting something....oh, wait, I need to start PACKING!
> 
> Have a great day everyone!  Hopefully I will make it to chat tonight.





tlcoke said:


> Packing is on my agenda for Friday & Saturday, I just need to determine what to pack for my 14 day trip and not over pack.



Jennifer and Tracey - I'm getting a little jealous, I stil have 23 days for our trip.


----------



## tlcoke

AnneR said:


> Jennifer and Tracey - I'm getting a little jealous, I stil have 23 days for our trip.



Those 23 days will be here before you know it, then you'll get back and look forward to DAP.


----------



## AnneR

wildfan1473 said:


> Anne - Thank you
> 
> As a parent of a special needs child, finding the resources one needs to live as normal a life as possible is very difficult.  Finding people like you to help us is a godsend.



Jennifer - Have you found your parent resource center in the state?  My understanding is that every state is funded to have one and the purpose is to help families get connected with needed services.


The sad part to this story is even though it is mandated in IDEA, transition services for youth with mental health issues are neglected.  I know in my state,  youth who have the academic skills to get a high school diploma don't get adequate support in planning for their exit from high school or linkage with supports in the "adult" world.  It is often a shock for parents to find out that there is not a "system" that pulls together the pieces for their child.


----------



## wildfan1473

jeanigor said:


> Morning All!! Just checking in before I go out into the weather. Power went out at home because of the wind. Two and half trees down on my way into work, due to the wind. Barricades and road construction barrels knocked over by the wind.
> 
> Wish me luck!



Good Luck!



AnneR said:


> Jennifer - Have you found your parent resource center in the state?  My understanding is that every state is funded to have one and the purpose is to help families get connected with needed services.
> 
> 
> The sad part to this story is even though it is mandated in IDEA, transition services for youth with mental health issues are neglected.  I know in my state,  youth who have the academic skills to get a high school diploma don't get adequate support in planning for their exit from high school or linkage with supports in the "adult" world.  It is often a shock for parents to find out that there is not a "system" that pulls together the pieces for their child.



Our issues stem from the fact that DS7 was adopted at the age of 4.  For the first year, everyone (social services, school district, pediatrician) said "just give him more time."  Well, DH and I are not Super Man and Wonder Woman!  When we adopted the boys, we were his *6th* placement.  He had the language of a 2 year old Russian child, massive sensory issues, extreme anxiety and hypervigilance, temper tantrums that were physical struggles over an hour long (several times a day)...I could go on and on.  "Give him time" was a phrase I HATED.  

After almost a year, we were pointed in the direction of an OT who has been amazing.  She referred us to a speech pathologist who, while not perfect, has been willing to listen to what I have researched and try new things.  We now have a child neuropsychologist who specializes in Autism and ADHD, and has an internationally adopted child herself, so she "gets" it, and, most recently, a developmental pediatrician who convinced DH it was time to try anxiety meds (on DS, not DH!).  After 3 1/2 years, we are finally on the right road forward.  We held DS back one year, and now he is in a parochial school with new teachers who have backgrounds in special needs.  I am happy to say, he is thriving.


----------



## shellyminnie

tlcoke said:


> Packing is on my agenda for Friday & Saturday, I just need to determine what to pack for my 14 day trip and not over pack.



Bring shorts!! It's still hot here!!


----------



## AnneR

> Our issues stem from the fact that DS7 was adopted at the age of 4. For the first year, everyone (social services, school district, pediatrician) said "just give him more time." Well, DH and I are not Super Man and Wonder Woman! When we adopted the boys, we were his 6th placement. He had the language of a 2 year old Russian child, massive sensory issues, extreme anxiety and hypervigilance, temper tantrums that were physical struggles over an hour long (several times a day)...I could go on and on. "Give him time" was a phrase I HATED.
> 
> After almost a year, we were pointed in the direction of an OT who has been amazing. She referred us to a speech pathologist who, while not perfect, has been willing to listen to what I have researched and try new things. We now have a child neuropsychologist who specializes in Autism and ADHD, and has an internationally adopted child herself, so she "gets" it, and, most recently, a developmental pediatrician who convinced DH it was time to try anxiety meds (on DS, not DH!). After 3 1/2 years, we are finally on the right road forward. We held DS back one year, and now he is in a parochial school with new teachers who have backgrounds in special needs. I am happy to say, he is thriving.



Aren't OT's amazing.

We have built much of our services in consultation with OT's.  and actually for a long time we were the only community based mental health placement for OT students.  I am happy to say that there are many more now and sad to say that due to budget cuts we can no longer support student placements as it requires dedicated OT hours that are unfunded.

Your struggles with finding the "professionals" to listen to you as parents when you know something is not right is the very reason the parent resource centers were developed.

I am so glad you have found the right path for your son.


----------



## Madi100

firsttimemom said:


> Excellent reminder! DS has some anxiety issues but when I find myself getting frustrated with him, I (try to remember to) remind myself that it could be MUCH worse.




Did this stem from the podcast cruise?  Didn't we all have a few anxiety issues around Taunya??

I agree, though.  Emilie spent her morning so far putting Madi's toothpaste all over the sink.  Why?  Because there's just a good chance it would make her mad   It could be much, much worse.


----------



## kathrna

AnneR said:


> I've been watching The Good Wife.  I think I am going to be addicted to this one.
> 
> We have been quiet tonight.



I am liking that show, too.  I like Juilianna Margelies (sp).  Chris Noth is good to look at, too!


----------



## kathrna

jeanigor said:


> You got Black Friday e-mails....share...share....SHARE, please.



There were no adds yet.  They wanted me to vote of the official Black Friday t-shirt that they give away.  They said that in a couple of weeks we should start seeing ads come in.  That's just crazy cuckoo!!!


----------



## georgemoe

Tonya2426 said:


> Any frosty beverages to wash down the chicken smidges and fried ham moosh?



Not at San Juan Tonya. Shortly. 



tlcoke said:


> Good Morning Everyone!! Sorry, I didn't join in last night.  I was exhausted, so much so, that I went to bed at 9:00 last night.  I have to get caught up on the posts from last night.  See ya all in Chat tonight.



Hi Tracey. I hope to make a portion of chat tonight but maybe not. I have other things going on.  If I do miss chat it will be the first one since PCC 1.0. 



shellyminnie said:


> Bring shorts!! It's still hot here!!



You were suppose to fix this for us.  Actually Monday wasn't bad at all but yesterday was one of those drippy, sweaty, make your own gravy days.   See you tomorrow.


----------



## georgemoe

Deb and I are no longer F&W rookies with one kiosk under our belts. Time for more!  Our basic strategy is each get a different dish if we think we'll like both. If we only like the looks of one we'll share. This worked well for us as we got further into our gluttony.

Santiago Chile is next up. Still fairly early after WS opening and the booths are quiet.










I had seen a few photos of the Rock Shrimp Cerviche. Not my style. I like popcorn shrimp but not popcorn on shrimp. I'm not sure if this makes sense but it does to me.  I got the Corn & Cheese Arepa.






This is the arepa. Sorry about the fuzzy photo. At least you can make out that these things each come with a tail. This is a type of griddle cake. Doesn't look too appealing. It's flat. It does have cheese so I can forgive it's flattness. Deb didn't care for anything here so this one is all mine. Onto a taste.






Ok, so this is my fourth or fifth taste. The cake is almost gone. 

Arepa must stand for manhole cover because this thing had the density of one. Belly buster for sure. It was dry as well. These could have been left over from yesterday, last week, last year? Onto something positive. I did like the flavor though. Nice peppery sweet corn flavor.

So this booth wasn't that big of a hit with us. Hopefully others are enjoying it more. Next up is kiosk #3 - Athens, Greece.


----------



## shellyminnie

georgemoe said:


> You were suppose to fix this for us.  Actually Monday wasn't bad at all but yesterday was one of those drippy, sweaty, make your own gravy days.   See you tomorrow.



Sorry George.  Believe me if I could make it cooler I would! I'm tired of this heat!!

Can't wait until tomorrow!! I'm doing MK in the morning, then heading over to Epcot around lunch time to snack a bit and do some rides before heading over to meet you guys.

See you tomorrow!!


----------



## fakereadhed

jeanigor said:


> Morning All!! Just checking in before I go out into the weather. Power went out at home because of the wind. Two and half trees down on my way into work, due to the wind. Barricades and road construction barrels knocked over by the wind.
> 
> Wish me luck!



Of all the days to get on a roof in Michigan. I thought OUR roof was going to blow off last night with all that wind! Good luck and stay safe.

And why won't the multiquote ever work for me?


----------



## safetymom

After the cool temps we had when I went back to PA I am enjoying the heat.  But it would be nice if it would cool off Florida style.


----------



## kathrna

Good morning everyone!  I have a call into the heater people.  My fan keeps going on and going on and going on.  I thought it was the air conditioner, but I finally checked and that's not the case.  So before it turns cold and I wonder where my heat is, I'm having it checked out.  It's supposed to be 83 today, so I won't need it anytime soon.  I'm finding all kinds of things that bother me about our last tenants.  There are 100Watt bulbs in almost every 60W max socket.  In the ceiling fans, the bulbs don't match.  The finish on the kitchen floor is gone, so a simple mopping does nothing to show that the floor is clean.  I have to actually get down on my hands and knees and scrub it.  They left empty garden stuff in the back yard.  I guess I'm supposed to get rid of that.  They "patched" a 3'x4' area in the hallway wall.  It's the cheapest work I've ever seen.  My 6 year old could have done a better job!  And they let their youngster travel around the house with a leaky sippy cup filled with various shades of kool-aid, as there are a few drips here, a few drips there, a few drips everywhere.  But the rental agency chalked it up to "normal wear and tear".  Grrrr!  Why can't people take care of other people's stuff?  We take very good care of the rental homes we're in.  What's wrong with people??!!  -- Vent over.


----------



## aspen37

Good Morning everyone! 






jeanigor said:


> Morning All!! Just checking in before I go out into the weather. Power went out at home because of the wind. Two and half trees down on my way into work, due to the wind. Barricades and road construction barrels knocked over by the wind.
> 
> Wish me luck!



Enjoy being out of the office. I can't wait to hear about your field trip. 



sshaw10060 said:


> Morning all.  I had a moment of weakness last night when I realized I could save $30 a piece on our plane tickets and we expanded our January trip by a day. I do love flying Southwest. The fact they let you change your itinerary with no fees is a great perk, not to mention no checked bag fees.
> 
> Highlight of my day is a meeting with one of our interns where I have to tell her she isn't cutting it and has 60 days to improve or she will be asked to leave the program. There are sure to be lots of tears. I just don't think she has what it takes to succeed in our hospital where we work at a very fast pace, so my guess is she'll be gone before DAP.




Good Luck! 



wildfan1473 said:


> Good Wednesday Morning!  Rumor has it we're going to see the sun in these parts today
> 
> I have another busy day of running around, DS7 has speech therapy after school, I have a parent-student assoc. meeting tonight that I have to get ready for, and, hmm, I'm forgetting something....oh, wait, I need to start PACKING!
> 
> Have a great day everyone!  Hopefully I will make it to chat tonight.




When I woke up the Weather Channel said it was cloudy, well it is clear blue skies.   I hope it is sunny for you today.







georgemoe said:


> Deb and I are no longer F&W rookies with one kiosk under our belts. Time for more!  Our basic strategy is each get a different dish if we think we'll like both. If we only like the looks of one we'll share. This worked well for us as we got further into our gluttony.
> 
> Santiago Chile is next up. Still fairly early after WS opening and the booths are quiet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had seen a few photos of the Rock Shrimp Cerviche. Not my style. I like popcorn shrimp but not popcorn on shrimp. I'm not sure if this makes sense but it does to me.  I got the Corn & Cheese Arepa.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the arepa. Sorry about the fuzzy photo. At least you can make out that these things each come with a tail. This is a type of griddle cake. Doesn't look too appealing. It's flat. It does have cheese so I can forgive it's flattness. Deb didn't care for anything here so this one is all mine. Onto a taste.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, so this is my fourth or fifth taste. The cake is almost gone.
> 
> Arepa must stand for manhole cover because this thing had the density of one. Belly buster for sure. It was dry as well. These could have been left over from yesterday, last week, last year? Onto something positive. I did like the flavor though. Nice peppery sweet corn flavor.
> 
> So this booth wasn't that big of a hit with us. Hopefully others are enjoying it more. Next up is kiosk #3 - Athens, Greece.



I hope Greece is better than the last two booths! Have a great day George!


----------



## chirurgeon

safetymom said:


> After the cool temps we had when I went back to PA I am enjoying the heat.  But it would be nice if it would cool off Florida style.



And it is even worse today, very windy and cloudy.

Kim


----------



## hideeh

My 200th post!!  I have been saving it 'special' just for my first post to this thread!  (I have been following along with the fun, just haven't posted here!)  DAP can not get here soon enough. I am in the cold, rainy Pennsylvania Kathy just escaped. I need some Florida sunshine.


----------



## dpuck1998

kathrna said:


> Good morning everyone!  I have a call into the heater people.  My fan keeps going on and going on and going on.  I thought it was the air conditioner, but I finally checked and that's not the case.  So before it turns cold and I wonder where my heat is, I'm having it checked out.  It's supposed to be 83 today, so I won't need it anytime soon.  I'm finding all kinds of things that bother me about our last tenants.  There are 100Watt bulbs in almost every 60W max socket.  In the ceiling fans, the bulbs don't match.  The finish on the kitchen floor is gone, so a simple mopping does nothing to show that the floor is clean.  I have to actually get down on my hands and knees and scrub it.  They left empty garden stuff in the back yard.  I guess I'm supposed to get rid of that.  They "patched" a 3'x4' area in the hallway wall.  It's the cheapest work I've ever seen.  My 6 year old could have done a better job!  And they let their youngster travel around the house with a leaky sippy cup filled with various shades of kool-aid, as there are a few drips here, a few drips there, a few drips everywhere.  But the rental agency chalked it up to "normal wear and tear".  Grrrr!  Why can't people take care of other people's stuff?  We take very good care of the rental homes we're in.  What's wrong with people??!!  -- Vent over.



They are selfish self centered slobs....people lack respect in general.  Its a shame isn't it.


----------



## kathrna

CURSES!  The heating people won't be out until Friday.  I know it's not an emergency, but I can hear money just sucking through the air vents.  Drat!


----------



## firsttimemom

Madi100 said:


> Did this stem from the podcast cruise?  Didn't we all have a few anxiety issues around Taunya??




Oh, man- I had totally forgotten about her. She was something!

btw- I havent forgotten about the cruise pics!


----------



## kathrna

hideeh said:


> My 200th post!!  I have been saving it 'special' just for my first post to this thread!  (I have been following along with the fun, just haven't posted here!)  DAP can not get here soon enough. I am in the cold, rainy Pennsylvania Kathy just escaped. I need some Florida sunshine.



 YAY!  congratulations on your 200th post!! 

64 or so more days 'til DAP.  Keep telling yourself that!


----------



## kathrna

OK, they are firing artillery round after artillery round here.  It's litteraly shaking my windows.  I have to say that I have not missed this part of living here.  *BOOOM*   *BOOOOM*


----------



## fakereadhed

kathrna said:


> Why can't people take care of other people's stuff?  We take very good care of the rental homes we're in.  What's wrong with people??!!  -- Vent over.



So sorry to hear that you are dealing with that! We rented our house once and had to do major remodeling when we returned from another state. We will now only rent if we have no attachments to anything. Some of the irreplaceable stuff still ticks me off and it's been 14 years.



georgemoe said:


> Deb and I are no longer F&W rookies with one kiosk under our belts.



Really enjoying the F&W report, George!


----------



## AnneR

hideeh said:


> My 200th post!!  I have been saving it 'special' just for my first post to this thread!  (I have been following along with the fun, just haven't posted here!)  DAP can not get here soon enough. I am in the cold, rainy Pennsylvania Kathy just escaped. I need some Florida sunshine.



Congratulations Heidi


----------



## tlcoke

shellyminnie said:


> Bring shorts!! It's still hot here!!



They are definitely on my packing list.  Also, I am monitoring the 10 day out weather forecast.


----------



## tlcoke

hideeh said:


> My 200th post!!  I have been saving it 'special' just for my first post to this thread!  (I have been following along with the fun, just haven't posted here!)  DAP can not get here soon enough. I am in the cold, rainy Pennsylvania Kathy just escaped. I need some Florida sunshine.



Heidi, Congrats on your 200th post!!!


----------



## halliesmommy01

Good Morning Dis Friends! I may not be in chat tonight. I am so exhausted. I have a cough that is keeping me up at night. Hope you all have great days.


----------



## kathrna

halliesmommy01 said:


> Good Morning Dis Friends! I may not be in chat tonight. I am so exhausted. I have a cough that is keeping me up at night. Hope you all have great days.



Feel better and get some good rest.  Can you take something at night to help you sleep/stop coughing?


----------



## tlcoke

halliesmommy01 said:


> Good Morning Dis Friends! I may not be in chat tonight. I am so exhausted. I have a cough that is keeping me up at night. Hope you all have great days.



I hope you feel better Becky.  

For your cough, I recommend Robitussin Cough Gels (pill form of cough syrup), they work like a dream in quieting a cough.

http://www.robitussin.com/cough/cough_gels_la.asp


----------



## katscradle

mainegal said:


> I woke up to rain today. Went for early walk, any way.



No rain here, just a gray day and cool here.

Good morning everyone!


----------



## chickie

Morning everyone!

Todd- I can't believe they are making you go up on a roof in that kind of weather. Our roofers would never be up there in those windy conditions. Stay safe!

Becky- Feel better and take care of that cough. Sometimes it seems those things last forever.

George- Thanks for the F&W updates. One of theses days I'll get there myself.

Nicole- Are you referring to our lovely waitress on PCC1? Millie liked her, but she did make me very nervous most of the time.

Just a quick update on my dad. He's been up walking this morning with help. He's in a lot of pain, obviously, but he's progressing well, and they may be able to remove his chest tubes sometime today. Not sure if I'll get up there to see him today; I kinda feel a cold coming on, and I sure don't want to get him sick! 

Weather here is absolutely beautiful today. Blue skies and up to about 68 to 70. Tomorrow, though, the rain comes. In buckets from what I hear.

Have a great day everyone!


----------



## katscradle

wildfan1473 said:


> Good Luck!
> 
> 
> 
> Our issues stem from the fact that DS7 was adopted at the age of 4.  For the first year, everyone (social services, school district, pediatrician) said "just give him more time."  Well, DH and I are not Super Man and Wonder Woman!  When we adopted the boys, we were his *6th* placement.  He had the language of a 2 year old Russian child, massive sensory issues, extreme anxiety and hypervigilance, temper tantrums that were physical struggles over an hour long (several times a day)...I could go on and on.  "Give him time" was a phrase I HATED.
> 
> After almost a year, we were pointed in the direction of an OT who has been amazing.  She referred us to a speech pathologist who, while not perfect, has been willing to listen to what I have researched and try new things.  We now have a child neuropsychologist who specializes in Autism and ADHD, and has an internationally adopted child herself, so she "gets" it, and, most recently, a developmental pediatrician who convinced DH it was time to try anxiety meds (on DS, not DH!).  After 3 1/2 years, we are finally on the right road forward.  We held DS back one year, and now he is in a parochial school with new teachers who have backgrounds in special needs.  I am happy to say, he is thriving.




I am glad to hear your son is thriving.
It's a lot of work to get what you need.
I have one son that has a combo of ADD/ODD, but not enough of either to treat. He is finally coming up on his 12th birthday and starting to settle which is great, but it has been a long road.
We have had to go outside the school for he educational needs as the school doesn't help him in anyway.
My younger son who is 6 is AD/HD and is also not on meds.
This was my choice.
I feel that in the long run he will be better off without meds.
He is also just borderline, and the Dr. seems to think that not treating him with meds at this point is better.
The Dr. has said if it gets too much for us then we can put him on the meds.


----------



## katscradle

shellyminnie said:


> Bring shorts!! It's still hot here!!




I am hoping you will still be saying that in December.


----------



## katscradle

georgemoe said:


> Deb and I are no longer F&W rookies with one kiosk under our belts. Time for more!  Our basic strategy is each get a different dish if we think we'll like both. If we only like the looks of one we'll share. This worked well for us as we got further into our gluttony.
> 
> Santiago Chile is next up. Still fairly early after WS opening and the booths are quiet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had seen a few photos of the Rock Shrimp Cerviche. Not my style. I like popcorn shrimp but not popcorn on shrimp. I'm not sure if this makes sense but it does to me.  I got the Corn & Cheese Arepa.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the arepa. Sorry about the fuzzy photo. At least you can make out that these things each come with a tail. This is a type of griddle cake. Doesn't look too appealing. It's flat. It does have cheese so I can forgive it's flattness. Deb didn't care for anything here so this one is all mine. Onto a taste.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, so this is my fourth or fifth taste. The cake is almost gone.
> 
> Arepa must stand for manhole cover because this thing had the density of one. Belly buster for sure. It was dry as well. These could have been left over from yesterday, last week, last year? Onto something positive. I did like the flavor though. Nice peppery sweet corn flavor.
> 
> So this booth wasn't that big of a hit with us. Hopefully others are enjoying it more. Next up is kiosk #3 - Athens, Greece.




Well I want pics of your next stop please.
Try and come into chat for a few minutes tonight.
Even if it's late.


----------



## katscradle

halliesmommy01 said:


> Good Morning Dis Friends! I may not be in chat tonight. I am so exhausted. I have a cough that is keeping me up at night. Hope you all have great days.




Hope you feel better soon! 

Heidi congrats on your 200th post. 

Kat sorry to hear about the rental woes.


----------



## shellyminnie

katscradle said:


> I am hoping you will still be saying that in December.



It might be warm enough for you to wear shorts, but if it's as cold as it was last year, there's no way I'm wearing shorts!! If it's below 70, I freeze!!


----------



## exwdwcm

Todd, be safe out there today- no getting blown away on a blustery day!



sshaw10060 said:


> Morning all. I had a moment of weakness last night when I realized I could save $30 a piece on our plane tickets and we expanded our January trip by a day. I do love flying Southwest. The fact they let you change your itinerary with no fees is a great perk, not to mention no checked bag fees.
> 
> Highlight of my day is a meeting with one of our interns where I have to tell her she isn't cutting it and has 60 days to improve or she will be asked to leave the program. There are sure to be lots of tears. I just don't think she has what it takes to succeed in our hospital where we work at a very fast pace, so my guess is she'll be gone before DAP.


awesome on the SW prices!  sorry about the rough thing you have to do today.  that is definitely no fun- hang in there!



tlcoke said:


> Packing is on my agenda for Friday & Saturday, I just need to determine what to pack for my 14 day trip and not over pack.


good luck, if you find the secret to packing, please let me know!



wildfan1473 said:


> Our issues stem from the fact that DS7 was adopted at the age of 4. For the first year, everyone (social services, school district, pediatrician) said "just give him more time." Well, DH and I are not Super Man and Wonder Woman! When we adopted the boys, we were his *6th* placement. He had the language of a 2 year old Russian child, massive sensory issues, extreme anxiety and hypervigilance, temper tantrums that were physical struggles over an hour long (several times a day)...I could go on and on. "Give him time" was a phrase I HATED.
> 
> After almost a year, we were pointed in the direction of an OT who has been amazing. She referred us to a speech pathologist who, while not perfect, has been willing to listen to what I have researched and try new things. We now have a child neuropsychologist who specializes in Autism and ADHD, and has an internationally adopted child herself, so she "gets" it, and, most recently, a developmental pediatrician who convinced DH it was time to try anxiety meds (on DS, not DH!). After 3 1/2 years, we are finally on the right road forward. We held DS back one year, and now he is in a parochial school with new teachers who have backgrounds in special needs. I am happy to say, he is thriving.


wow- kudos to you for being good parents and giving those kids the love and support they need and deserve.  you guys are awesome!



hideeh said:


> My 200th post!! I have been saving it 'special' just for my first post to this thread!  (I have been following along with the fun, just haven't posted here!) DAP can not get here soon enough. I am in the cold, rainy Pennsylvania Kathy just escaped. I need some Florida sunshine.


woo hoo!!! congrats



kathrna said:


> CURSES! The heating people won't be out until Friday. I know it's not an emergency, but I can hear money just sucking through the air vents. Drat!


yuck-hope they can come out soon!



halliesmommy01 said:


> Good Morning Dis Friends! I may not be in chat tonight. I am so exhausted. I have a cough that is keeping me up at night. Hope you all have great days.


feel better soon.  you will be missed in chat- i hope to make it tonight!

it is nice here in TX today- 60s or so right now.   Loving it NOT being in the 90s.    my good friend left this am for WDW for 5 nights with her 6yo and twin 18mo girls.   hoping they have a great time and good weather!


----------



## tlcoke

exwdwcm said:


> good luck, if you find the secret to packing, please let me know!



My secret to packing is, if I find I need something/forgot something, there is always a Walmart near by.


----------



## sshaw10060

tlcoke said:


> My secret to packing is, if I find I need something/forgot something, there is always a Walmart near by.



That is what I tell Pam all the time.  Until we take a trip to Nepal all the necessities are a credit card transaction away if you forget them at home.  Thus I own 15 disney hats and she has 4 or 5 Mickey bathing suits.

George, When properly made and arepa is a light and fluffy souffle-like tasty corn concoction. When improperly made a hockey puck tastes better.


----------



## Mouse Skywalker

Howdy folks.  I just wanted to pop in and say hi.  It feels like I have been crazy busy lately with work, family, and then fun DIS stuff.  I haven't seemed to have as much time to post as I used to, and I haven't been in chat in forever.  By that time on Wednesday evening I don't even want to look at a computer.  Hope to see you all soon.


----------



## wildfan1473

tlcoke said:


> My secret to packing is, if I find I need something/forgot something, there is always a Walmart near by.


----------



## aspen37

Mouse Skywalker said:


> Howdy folks.  I just wanted to pop in and say hi.  It feels like I have been crazy busy lately with work, family, and then fun DIS stuff.  I haven't seemed to have as much time to post as I used to, and I haven't been in chat in forever.  By that time on Wednesday evening I don't even want to look at a computer.  Hope to see you all soon.



Hi Dave!


----------



## Tonya2426

shellyminnie said:


> It might be warm enough for you to wear shorts, but if it's as cold as it was last year, there's no way I'm wearing shorts!! If it's below 70, I freeze!!


 
It was very cold last year at Mousefest - especially at night at Epcot.  And I don't freeze when it is below 70!!  

The days were nice though.   But I have also been in January when it was 90 in the shade.  My advise to people who go to Disney World during the winter is to pack for freezing temps and hot temps unless you want to buy a sweatshirt  and/or a pair of shorts.


----------



## spaddy

shellyminnie said:


> It might be warm enough for you to wear shorts, but if it's as cold as it was last year, there's no way I'm wearing shorts!! If it's below 70, I freeze!!



You would die here today then.  I am freezing.  The wind is howling.



Tonya2426 said:


> It was very cold last year at Mousefest - especially at night at Epcot.  And I don't freeze when it is below 70!!
> 
> The days were nice though.   But I have also been in January when it was 90 in the shade.  My advise to people who go to Disney World during the winter is to pack for freezing temps and hot temps unless you want to buy a sweatshirt  and/or a pair of shorts.



I was at WDW in December of '07 and it was wonderful.  I am hoping for the same weather this year.


----------



## Mouse Skywalker

aspen37 said:


> Hi Dave!


Hi Anna 



Tonya2426 said:


> It was very cold last year at Mousefest - especially at night at Epcot.  And I don't freeze when it is below 70!!


Coming from Rochester, NY with tons of snow we didn't think it was very cold, but we did wear fleece pullovers.


----------



## hideeh

Mouse Skywalker said:


> Howdy folks.  I just wanted to pop in and say hi.  It feels like I have been crazy busy lately with work, family, and then fun DIS stuff.  I haven't seemed to have as much time to post as I used to, and I haven't been in chat in forever.  By that time on Wednesday evening I don't even want to look at a computer.  Hope to see you all soon.



This "fun DIS stuff" you mention. Care to say more? Fun interviews? Fun events? Spill it if you have it!!  

Is Neo still adjusting? Or better yet, is Rocky adjusting?


----------



## Mouse Skywalker

hideeh said:


> This "fun DIS stuff" you mention. Care to say more? Fun interviews? Fun events? Spill it if you have it!!
> 
> Is Neo still adjusting? Or better yet, is Rocky adjusting?


Fun DIS stuff is pretty much what you've already heard.  My interviews with Cat Cora and Dan Cockerell and writing the blogs up for those.  Rocky is still hissing at Neo, but it seemed a little less yesterday.


----------



## tlcoke

Mouse Skywalker said:


> Howdy folks.  I just wanted to pop in and say hi.  It feels like I have been crazy busy lately with work, family, and then fun DIS stuff.  I haven't seemed to have as much time to post as I used to, and I haven't been in chat in forever.  By that time on Wednesday evening I don't even want to look at a computer.  Hope to see you all soon.



Hi Dave


----------



## DVCsince02




----------



## aspen37

spaddy said:


> You would die here today then.  I am freezing.  The wind is howling.
> 
> 
> 
> I was at WDW in December of '07 and it was wonderful.  I am hoping for the same weather this year.





I also was at WDW in December '07, Anne. It was perfect. The day temps were in the low to mid 80's, and the evening was in the 60's. I am hoping for the same weather too.


----------



## spaddy

aspen37 said:


> [/SIZE][/FONT]
> 
> I also was at WDW in December '07, Anne. It was perfect. The day temps were in the low to mid 80's, and the evening was in the 60's. I am hoping for the same weather too.



We can dream right? I remember we went swimming and everything.


----------



## Annette_VA

Tonya2426 said:


> It was very cold last year at Mousefest - especially at night at Epcot.  And I don't freeze when it is below 70!!
> 
> The days were nice though.   But I have also been in January when it was 90 in the shade.  My advise to people who go to Disney World during the winter is to pack for freezing temps and hot temps unless you want to buy a sweatshirt  and/or a pair of shorts.



I remember I was wearing my Crocs Cleos (sandals) and my toes were *frozen*!!  I'm hoping it's not that cold this year!


----------



## tiggerbell

Bring on the cold!


----------



## aspen37

spaddy said:


> We can dream right? I remember we went swimming and everything.



 We swam and did Kali river rapids.


----------



## Tonya2426

Annette_VA said:


> I remember I was wearing my Crocs Cleos (sandals) and my toes were *frozen*!! I'm hoping it's not that cold this year!


 
I remember wondering how you could be wearing sandals in such cold weather.   I ended up wearing socks with my crocs and my toes were still cold.  This year I am bringing my sneakers so I have a cold weather alternative.


----------



## spaddy

tiggerbell said:


> Bring on the cold!



Love it!


----------



## UrsulasShadow

Tonya2426 said:


> It was very cold last year at Mousefest - especially at night at Epcot.  And I don't freeze when it is below 70!!



Hmmm, I remember no cold....


----------



## aspen37

tiggerbell said:


> Bring on the cold!


----------



## sshaw10060

tiggerbell said:


> Bring on the cold!



I call a fashion foul!


----------



## Tonya2426

UrsulasShadow said:


> Hmmm, I remember no cold....


 

That's because you come from the land of very cold so you are used to it.  Either that or you had some high octane beverages to numb your memory.


----------



## Tonya2426

tiggerbell said:


> Bring on the cold!


 

I think this would be something you would take a picture of to post in your trip report as a fashion don't.    Although it is a solution to keeping your toes warm while still being comfy.


----------



## aspen37

Tonya2426 said:


> I think this would be something you would take a picture of to post in your trip report as a fashion don't.    Although it is a solution to keeping your toes warm while still being comfy.



I do this at home but have never left the house like that.


----------



## jeanigor

Tonya2426 said:


> That's because you come from the land of very cold so you are used to it.  Either that or you had some high octane beverages to numb your memory.



I too come from the land of the north. Where you keep a blanket, boots and ice scraper in your trunk 8 months out of the year.  But I will be looking forward to some high octane running in my blood.


----------



## kathrna

My DH wants to retire to Milwalkee, land of Harley Davidson!  His dream job is to work for the factory when he grows up.  Unless it's a seasonal job, and we're there in the summer, I ain't goin'!  WAY too cold!  My thin blood would freeze inside my body.


----------



## kimisabella

The last time we were in WDW in December was 2005.  I remember going to MVMCP and it was so warm I had on a tank top and skirt.  Hopefully that will be the case this year....fingers crossed!!!


----------



## cocowum

Tonya2426 said:


> That's because you come from the land of very cold so you are used to it.  Either that or you had some high octane beverages to numb your memory.



Most definitely, the latter. 

I was chilly in the evenings. I needed a jacket.


----------



## Minnie Lor

Hi all ~

Just checking in real quick before I go do a bit of yard work and then off to a meeting. Dark brownies with chocolate chips just came out of the oven and man, they smell good. I m.u.s.t. resist!

The weather for MouseFest in '07 was perfect. Cool in the evenings and 75 during the day.

Check in again later tonight! Ciao'


----------



## sshaw10060

We were married at WDW on Dec 12, 2004 and it was quite cold. We moved all our outdoor events inside and we still own the Mexican blanket we bought to stay warm one night at the Candlelight Processional.

I just realized our anniversary is the night of the TSM event. Cool.


----------



## jeanigor

sshaw10060 said:


> I just realized our anniversary is the night of the TSM event. Cool.



I'm sure Scott didn't mean that the way I read it. I am POSITIVE he remembered his anniversary; yet, just now correlated the two dates.


----------



## UrsulasShadow

sshaw10060 said:


> I call a fashion foul!



So I guess winter-weight muumuus are out?


----------



## UrsulasShadow

sshaw10060 said:


> I just realized our anniversary is the night of the TSM event. Cool.


Very nice!

Ours is today. 20 years.  It's a long time to keep someone locked in the basement.


----------



## 3guysandagal

Show is now up everyone!

Woo Hoo!!


----------



## 3guysandagal

UrsulasShadow said:


> Very nice!
> 
> Ours is today. 20 years.  It's a long time to keep someone locked in the basement.




Happy Anniversary Mindy!!

You can let him out now, he has done his time.


----------



## aspen37

UrsulasShadow said:


> Very nice!
> 
> Ours is today. 20 years.  It's a long time to keep someone locked in the basement.



Happy anniversary Mindy! Now let him out of the basement.


----------



## jeanigor

UrsulasShadow said:


> Very nice!
> 
> Ours is today. 20 years.  It's a long time to keep someone locked in the basement.



Happy Anniversary!!! But wait...you're DISing?


----------



## sshaw10060

jeanigor said:


> I'm sure Scott didn't mean that the way I read it. I am POSITIVE he remembered his anniversary; yet, just now correlated the two dates.



I did remember, but it did take a few minutes to remember whether we were married in 2004 or 2005.



UrsulasShadow said:


> So I guess winter-weight muumuus are out?



The mumu is given special fashion amnesty, so you are just fine. I am afraid to ask. What does a winter-weight muumuu look like?

Happy Anniversary!!!!


----------



## katscradle

UrsulasShadow said:


> Very nice!
> 
> Ours is today. 20 years.  It's a long time to keep someone locked in the basement.




Happy Anniversary to DH and Mindy! 
Hope you have a great one!


----------



## AnneR

Happy Anniversary Mindy!


You guys make me feel so much better.  I feel like such a whiner complaining about being cold now.  There are other people out there that think temperatures below 70 are cruel and unusual punishment too.


----------



## Tonya2426

UrsulasShadow said:


> So I guess winter-weight muumuus are out?


 

I saw a corduroy one in Vermont Country Store.


----------



## AnneR

Tonya2426 said:


> I saw a corduroy one in Vermont Country Store.



Did it have a fluffy lining?


----------



## OKW Lover

UrsulasShadow said:


> Very nice!
> 
> Ours is today. 20 years.  It's a long time to keep someone locked in the basement.



Happy Anniversary Mindy & curmudgeon, err Mike!


----------



## jeanigor

I was going to wait until tomorrow to listen to the podcast.....OH NO!!!! Looks like I have to take down another ticker....


----------



## OKW Lover

jeanigor said:


> I was going to wait until tomorrow to listen to the podcast.....OH NO!!!! Looks like I have to take down another ticker....



I'm saving the podcast till Sunday so we can listen on the flight down.


----------



## shellyminnie

Tonya2426 said:


> I remember wondering how you could be wearing sandals in such cold weather.   I ended up wearing socks with my crocs and my toes were still cold.  This year I am bringing my sneakers so I have a cold weather alternative.



This is why I have Mammoth Crocs!!



UrsulasShadow said:


> Very nice!
> 
> Ours is today. 20 years.  It's a long time to keep someone locked in the basement.



Happy Anniversary!!



Tonya2426 said:


> I saw a corduroy one in Vermont Country Store.



Please don't give her any ideas!


----------



## fakereadhed

LOL about the Vermont mumu and all the crocs with socks talk.

I think if you wear crocs(and I do)you are picking comfort over fashion already, so what's wrong with adding socks to the mix? I say go for it!!!

Here's my confession: I am such a jockrotfl2that I only wear tennis shoes in the parks. I left mine in the OL between trips. When I decided to start exercising in Jan, I had to buy another pair.


----------



## spaddy

jeanigor said:


> I was going to wait until tomorrow to listen to the podcast.....OH NO!!!! Looks like I have to take down another ticker....



PCC 1.5?  I probably won't listen until the weekend.


----------



## spaddy

fakereadhed said:


> LOL about the Vermont mumu and all the crocs with socks talk.
> 
> I think if you wear crocs(and I do)you are picking comfort over fashion already, so what's wrong with adding socks to the mix? I say go for it!!!
> 
> Here's my confession: I am such a jockrotfl2that I only wear tennis shoes in the parks. I left mine in the OL between trips. When I decided to start exercising in Jan, I had to buy another pair.



I agree. I wear Crocs with socks.


----------



## kimisabella

UrsulasShadow said:


> Very nice!
> 
> Ours is today. 20 years.  It's a long time to keep someone locked in the basement.



Happy 20th Anniversary Mindy & Mike!


----------



## scarlett873

I wear crocs with socks! But only when I'm at Disney...keeps my feet from getting blisters. 

Listening to the podcast now...while I paint my nails! I love the quick dry nail polish...but I'm questioning my choice in color. It's sheer, but a little glittery...I prefer an actual color. I'll probably leave it as it's not an offensive color and that's always a good thing for an interview. 

Happy anniversary Mindy & Mike!


----------



## firsttimemom

UrsulasShadow said:


> Very nice!
> 
> Ours is today. 20 years.  It's a long time to keep someone locked in the basement.



A very good friend of mine is celebrating her 20th today as well. Happy Anniversary!


----------



## Madi100

Happy Anniversary Mindy and Mike


----------



## kathrna

Happy 20th Anniversary, Mindy and Mike!


----------



## LMO429

Happy Anniversary Mindy!!!!


I think it's chat night?  but I can't get in!


----------



## mainegal

jeanigor said:


> I was going to wait until tomorrow to listen to the podcast.....OH NO!!!! Looks like I have to take down another ticker....



Oh, no! What ticker are you losing?


----------



## halliesmommy01

Happy Anniversary to my PCC 1.0 neighbors!


----------



## aspen37

spaddy said:


> PCC 1.5?  I probably won't listen until the weekend.


----------



## jeanigor

aspen37 said:


>



You don't need to be so cheerful in answering her!


----------



## jeanigor

mainegal said:


> Oh, no! What ticker are you losing?



First the Marathon Weekend, then the Chaperon Trip, now PCC 1.5. I sure am glad that my two remaining tickers are pretty locked in!!!


----------



## WDWtraveler27

DISers on the teen boards were being jerks today


----------



## 3guysandagal

Maybe if a link to the show was sent to Universal Groups that might turn a light on. 
With those numbers of hits last month......HELLLOOOOO!


----------



## WDWtraveler27

http://disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2303646

PS I found the picture that i needed


----------



## jeanigor

At the stroke of midnight on the east coast, there will be 1582 hours until the start of the DIS-A-Palooza Toy Story Midway Mania Block Party!

That is 94920 minutes or 5695200 seconds.
That is 7031 continuous rides on the Magic Kingdom's "its a small world".
Or 71207 viewings of the "Knowledge Vortex Interactive Theatre Presentation, as presented by Xerox" (exit #7 on the old road to tomorrow in Innoventions)

Or if you want the easy way.....


*65 Days 'til 'Fun in a Park'!!!!!*


----------



## jeanigor

3guysandagal said:


> Maybe if a link to the show was sent to Universal Groups that might turn a light on.
> With those numbers of hits last month......HELLLOOOOO!



I ma all up for a letter writing, e-mailing, calling, grass roots campaign!


----------



## 3guysandagal

jeanigor said:


> At the stroke of midnight on the east coast, there will be 1582 hours until the start of the DIS-A-Palooza Toy Story Midway Mania Block Party!
> 
> That is 94920 minutes or 5695200 seconds.
> That is 7031 continuous rides on the Magic Kingdom's "its a small world".
> 
> Or if you want the easy way.....
> 
> 
> *65 Days 'til 'Fun in a Park'!!!!!*



Did you google that??


----------



## jeanigor

3guysandagal said:


> Did you google that??



I  Mathematics. (I did google the ride length in its current format at WDW MK). But I am a little hyped up on Tod Mun and Lard Na. (What I had for dinner, not people or code names for illegal substances.)


----------



## jeanigor

WDWtraveler27 said:


> http://disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2303646
> 
> PS I found the picture that i needed



They do seem a tad harsh.


----------



## 3guysandagal

jeanigor said:


> I  Mathematics. (I did google the ride length in its current format at WDW MK). But I am a little hyped up on Tod Mun and Lard Na. (What I had for dinner, not people or code names for illegal substances.)






As I read them I was wondering!


----------



## WDWtraveler27

jeanigor said:


> They do seem a tad harsh.


yes, its basic high school behavior...they enjoy gathering in a circle and ridiculing people...I felt really embarrassed after that....ive seen them do this many times and i am sad to say that i have joined in on occasion....but no more because I know how it makes them feel


----------



## 3guysandagal

We can wrap this thread up tomorrow....







Just sayin'


----------



## jeanigor

WDWtraveler27 said:


> yes, its basic high school behavior...they enjoy gathering in a circle and ridiculing people...I felt really embarrassed after that....ive seen them do this many times and i am sad to say that i have joined in on occasion....but no more because I know how it makes them feel



Unfortunately, this type of behavior isn't limited to high school. Far too often it permeates society, and people mock what they are not.


----------



## WDWtraveler27

truly, it is very sad that people must stoop down to that level. I think i will be posting here a lot more. I get enough of high school from 8-3 each weekday and I dont need more after school.


----------



## 3guysandagal

WDWtraveler27 said:


> yes, its basic high school behavior...they enjoy gathering in a circle and ridiculing people...I felt really embarrassed after that....ive seen them do this many times and i am sad to say that i have joined in on occasion....but no more because I know how it makes them feel





"Do unto others as you would have done unto you"


----------



## jeanigor

3guysandagal said:


> We can wrap this thread up tomorrow....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just sayin'


----------



## jeanigor

WDWtraveler27 said:


> truly, it is very sad that people must stoop down to that level. I think i will be posting here a lot more. I get enough of high school from 8-3 each weekday and I dont need more after school.



We may be spread across several continents, but we are one big family.


----------



## WDWtraveler27

3guysandagal said:


> "Do unto others as you would have done unto you"


very true


----------



## 3guysandagal

jeanigor said:


>



Would that be a record?

11 days.... 

probably not.


----------



## jeanigor

3guysandagal said:


> "Do unto others as you would have done unto you"



However, in a workforce diversity class I participated in, they not only suggested the Golden Rule, but the Platinum Rule. Do unto others as they wish to have done unto them.


----------



## jeanigor

3guysandagal said:


> Would that be a record?
> 
> 11 days....
> 
> probably not.



I recall one of the PCC 1.0 threads being shut in under a week. I have the stats on my computer at work.

*←* _Dorkus maximus_


----------



## 3guysandagal

jeanigor said:


> I recall one of the PCC 1.0 threads being shut in under a week. I have the stats on my computer at work.
> 
> *←* _Dorkus maximus_





Tiarus Maximus!!


----------



## jeanigor

3guysandagal said:


> Tiarus Maximus!!





Tiarus magnanimous


----------



## jeanigor

Luis Enrique--I hope your tomorrow is better than your today. Keep your chin up, you can't see a rainbow if you're staring at your toes.


----------



## 3guysandagal

jeanigor said:


> Luis Enrique--I hope your tomorrow is better than your today. Keep your chin up, you can't see a rainbow if you're staring at your toes.


----------



## 3guysandagal

I have seen this before but...

Have you seen this?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QsxV49pmnL8




ETA.........Alright after that I found our boys in REAL action!

This is right near where I work and I remember this day on the news.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7wMGVaX2STA


----------



## jeanigor

The first one was funny...mostly because its true!!!

And crimeny the second one would have been wicked scary to see in person, the sounds captured by the camera were enough to wake the pups.


----------



## jeanigor

Well I think I am crashing off my Thai food high. But I did take a lesson from my friends who are doing Weight Watchers, I paid attention to when I didn't need to eat anymore. I got a box and didn't finish the plate. Woo Hoo! No stuffed belly and lunch for tomorrow!! Score!

Nighters....er Morning?


----------



## jeanigor

Oh look. One last thing. Only 25 more pages to go! I feel tomorrow will probably be the day. I wonder if Anne will be busy....I am taking a beating in the post count...


----------



## katscradle

3guysandagal said:


> Did you google that??



That's what I want to know, so did you google that?
Never mind I saw your answer.

Good morning everyone!


----------



## jen3003

Good morning everyone!!!

Only 9 more weeks till I leave for DAP!!!!


----------



## scarlett873

Morning!

Yes...I am wide awake at 5:45am. Ugh. 

No going crazy and closing this down today while I'm gone...I'm not leaving until 9am, but still...


----------



## AnneR

jeanigor said:


> First the Marathon Weekend, then the Chaperon Trip, now PCC 1.5. I sure am glad that my two remaining tickers are pretty locked in!!!



Where'd your tickers go?

I didn't realize you were that disappointed?

You can always join me in planning a Flower and Garden Trip.


----------



## AnneR

3guysandagal said:


> We can wrap this thread up tomorrow....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just sayin'



I'm in John.
I won't be sitting at much desk much this morning but later...  well how can say.


----------



## AnneR

Morning all!

Good luck this morning Brandie - I know this is hard but just relax.  You have made it this far, that means they are really interested in hiring you.

My personal DAP countdown is:

63 days!

Another day expected to be in the high 60's, means I will need the space heater again.  I have all ready given up open toed shoes of any kind, am wearing long pants and many days long sleeves.  I think I am living in the wrong climate.

Hope everyone has a great day.  I am sure we will be chatting as the day goes on.


----------



## tlcoke

Good Morning Everyone!!! Happy Thursday!!! I have to get through today and then My Vacation Starts!!!!  
Unfortunately, I may be putting in a 12+ hour day.  My hope is to be home before 9:00 pm tonight.  

No Walk this morning   Rain got here before I could go out  for my walk.  We are under a Flood Advisory  with the rain that is going to last well in to tomorrow.  They are expecting 4+ inches in some areas over night tonight and into tomorrow.  At least it is rain and not SNOW, otherwise we would be looking like John's picture:



3guysandagal said:


> (I'm such a bad boy)




Have a nice day everyone, I'll check in off and on when I get a chance.

Good Luck Brandie on your Interview this morning.  Go in expecting to be offered the job.  Be confident you are the person they are looking for.


----------



## kymickeyfan717

Morning all - can't wait for DAP.  My last trip had to be cut short so I am ready to go back.....


----------



## shellyminnie

Morning!!

You guys are going to close the thread without me?? 

I will be gone all day. Headed over to the MK this morning, then to Epcot to meet up with a certain Senor Jorge (and Deb) and our favorite travel agent (and Bill)!!! 

Should be a fun day!! Behave yourselves!!! 

Good Luck Brandie!!


----------



## Annette_VA

Happy Thursday, everyone!

Good luck on your interview today, Brandie!

Shelly - have a great time at the parks!  Say hi to everyone for us (and have a red slushie for me!)


----------



## jeanigor

tlcoke said:


> Good Morning Everyone!!! Happy Thursday!!! I have to get through today and then My Vacation Starts!!!!
> Unfortunately, I may be putting in a 12+ hour day.  My hope is to be home before 9:00 pm tonight.



Yuck. That is a crummy way to spend the last day before vacation.



shellyminnie said:


> Morning!!
> 
> You guys are going to close the thread without me??
> 
> I will be gone all day. Headed over to the MK this morning, then to Epcot to meet up with a certain Senor Jorge (and Deb) and our favorite travel agent (and Bill)!!!
> 
> Should be a fun day!! Behave yourselves!!!



Have fun, eat something for me, and share my hellos with everyone!


----------



## firsttimemom

Mornin' everyone! The 9 yr old got up early and is practicing his saxaphone. Jingle bells over and over and over again. 

Did I miss anything in chat last night?


----------



## mainegal

jeanigor said:


> Well I think I am crashing off my Thai food high. But I did take a lesson from my friends who are doing Weight Watchers, I paid attention to when I didn't need to eat anymore. I got a box and didn't finish the plate.



When we go out to a restaurant, we always bring our own leftover containers. We split the meal as soon as it is put in front of us. 

Saves us from calorie overload and upset tummies from overeatting.

Saves money by getting a lunch for the next day.

Saves the environment by not using their disposable container for leftovers.

Plus our container does not leak. This is important since we often walk or ride bikes several miles to the restauraunt.


----------



## jeanigor

Brandie, I know you will do well this morning. Relax, smile and be yourself.


----------



## Minnie Lor

Morning all! Sorry I missed chat. I haven't listened to the show yet.And now you all are going tp close the thread down without me too. 

Good luck Brandie!

Have a good day, everyone.

Oh and my personal countdown for WDW is 60 days 5 hours.


----------



## AnneR

shellyminnie said:


> Morning!!
> 
> You guys are going to close the thread without me??
> 
> I will be gone all day. Headed over to the MK this morning, then to Epcot to meet up with a certain Senor Jorge (and Deb) and our favorite travel agent (and Bill)!!!
> 
> Should be a fun day!! Behave yourselves!!!
> 
> Good Luck Brandie!!



Tough decision - 
Closing this thread ------ A day at DisneyWorld

I think you have the better hand Shelly.  Most of us are at work distracting ourselves with this thread while you are where we want to be visiting friends.

Have a great day!


----------



## jeanigor

Minnie Lor said:


> I haven't listened to the show yet.



Morning Lorie!!! I was able to listen to the housekeeping yesterday before I left work (via the listen now button at the top of the page) but now it reverts to the 9/30 show. It does load through the Podcast Mainpage...I guess listening with Quicktime is better than nothing...


----------



## AnneR

Your tickers are back


----------



## LMO429

Minnie Lor said:


> Morning all! Sorry I missed chat. I haven't listened to the show yet.And now you all are going tp close the thread down without me too.
> 
> Good luck Brandie!
> 
> Have a good day, everyone.
> 
> Oh and my personal countdown for WDW is 60 days 5 hours.



tomorrow is my 2 month mark! I can't wait for this trip to be here already!


----------



## wildfan1473

Good Morning Everyone!

Brandie - Good Luck! 

Tracey - have a fabulous trip!  Maybe we'll run into each other next week...

I'm off to a massage and haircut, then I really need to start packing myself.  Suitcases are ready, I've been putting clothes to the side as I've been doing laundry, but that's it.

I was so bummed - I made a bunch of t-shirts last week, then I washed them before I pack them.  I messed up though - I put them in the dryer, and half of them came apart  .  So, now I have to make new ones.  I made the transfers yesterday, fortunately I had leftover paper, and I'll finish the shirts today.  Good thing the Phillies are playing today, that's a good project while watching baseball  I also found a MN Twins/Mickey Mouse picture I like, so I'm making one of them for all of us with ALCD Champs on them 

I will try to check in later.  Have a great day!


----------



## jeanigor

AnneR said:


> Your tickers are back



There used to be five.


----------



## AnneR

jeanigor said:


> There used to be five.





I am pondering a President's Day (very tentative and a Flower and Garden trip.  We could always plan our own DIS Meet in the world.


----------



## Madi100

jeanigor said:


> There used to be five.



What three are gone?


----------



## scarlett873

I know...relax and be myself...but I'm still nervous! I have had butterflies in my tummy all morning!!


----------



## jeanigor

AnneR said:


> I am pondering a President's Day (very tentative and a Flower and Garden trip.  We could always plan our own DIS Meet in the world.



Actually toying with an Alaskan Cruise during that time frame...but probably not DCL...



Madi100 said:


> What three are gone?



Marathon Weekend, Chaperoning GKTW, and PCC 1.5.

But the anchor trips are still there


----------



## jeanigor

scarlett873 said:


> I know...relax and be myself...but I'm still nervous! I have had butterflies in my tummy all morning!!



Butterflies are peaceful, floating in the breeze, fluttering their delicate wings....


----------



## Mouse Skywalker

jeanigor said:


> First the Marathon Weekend, then the Chaperon Trip, now PCC 1.5. I sure am glad that my two remaining tickers are pretty locked in!!!


Hey, whachyoo talkin about Willis?  You're not ruling out chaperoning yet are you?  I'm still drumming up students.


----------



## jeanigor

Mouse Skywalker said:


> Hey, whachyoo talkin about Willis?  You're not ruling out chaperoning yet are you?  I'm still drumming up students.



I'm not ruling it out...just preparing...in case not enough students sign up. I am 115% on board with it.


----------



## Mouse Skywalker

scarlett873 said:


> I know...relax and be myself...but I'm still nervous! I have had butterflies in my tummy all morning!!


Good luck with the interview Brandie.


----------



## Mouse Skywalker

jeanigor said:


> I'm not ruling it out...just preparing...in case not enough students sign up. I am 115% on board with it.


Patience my young padawan...


----------



## Mouse Skywalker

Got a new song on my iPod that I'm digging - Tranquilize by the Killers featuring Lou Reed.  I watched Adventureland this weekend because it was filmed at Kennywood the amusement park in Pittsburgh I grew up going to.  Anyhow, Lou Reed was mentioned a lot in the movie.  I love Lou Reed and the Velvet Underground so I figured I needed to get some on my iPod.  Lo and behold, I find the song with the Killers who are my favorite current band (meaning not from my 80's college days).  The song's kind of dark, but has a "Nightmare before Christmas" vibe.  Lovin' it.


----------



## DVCsince02

Good luck on your interview Brandie!


----------



## georgemoe

shellyminnie said:


> Sorry George.  Believe me if I could make it cooler I would! I'm tired of this heat!!
> 
> Can't wait until tomorrow!! I'm doing MK in the morning, then heading over to Epcot around lunch time to snack a bit and do some rides before heading over to meet you guys.
> 
> See you tomorrow!!



We may end up over in MK as well. 



sshaw10060 said:


> George, When properly made and arepa is a light and *fluffy* souffle-like tasty corn concoction. When improperly made a hockey puck tastes better.



The only fluffy around here is a cat in Celebration, FL. 



tiggerbell said:


> Bring on the cold!





sshaw10060 said:


> I call a fashion foul!



Those are lobster toes. 



UrsulasShadow said:


> Very nice!
> 
> Ours is today. 20 years.  It's a long time to keep someone locked in the basement.



Happy Yesterday 20th Anniversary to Mindy and Mike! 



shellyminnie said:


> Morning!!
> 
> You guys are going to close the thread without me??
> 
> I will be gone all day. Headed over to the MK this morning, then to Epcot to meet up with a certain Senor Jorge (and Deb) and our favorite travel agent (and Bill)!!!
> 
> Should be a fun day!! Behave yourselves!!!
> 
> Good Luck Brandie!!



Hi Shelly. See you soon. We'll probably try to catch up with you in MK. Looking forward to meeting up.


----------



## georgemoe

Hi everyone. 



DVCsince02 said:


> Good luck on your interview Brandie!



Hi Jen and yes good luck to Brandie!


----------



## katscradle

scarlett873 said:


> I know...relax and be myself...but I'm still nervous! I have had butterflies in my tummy all morning!!



You will do great!
If they didn't have an interest in hiring you then you would not have gotten this interview.
I don't happen to think you need luck, but incase you do here's some pixiedust and lots of good luck!


----------



## UrsulasShadow

Good luck with your interview, Brandie!


----------



## katscradle

I am off to the Dr.'s everyone have a good morning.


----------



## ADP

Good morning everyone! 



scarlett873 said:


> I know...relax and be myself...but I'm still nervous! I have had butterflies in my tummy all morning!!


Brandie, you'll do great!  If you get nervous during the interview just laugh.  

Tomorrow night we'll be having our Indy meet at the Cheesecake Factory! Woot!!


----------



## Madi100

jeanigor said:


> Actually toying with an Alaskan Cruise during that time frame...but probably not DCL...
> 
> 
> 
> Marathon Weekend, Chaperoning GKTW, and PCC 1.5.
> 
> But the anchor trips are still there



How come you're not chaperoning?


----------



## sshaw10060

Brandie good luck today. You'll be great.

Shelly, George and Tracy have a great day at the World.

I am ready for the push to close the thread today.  I will be around off and on during the day, but will be up late since the Red Sox are playing on the west coast.


----------



## Madi100

Brandie, you will do great!


----------



## dpuck1998

Good Luck BrandiE!!  I'll be thinking about you all day!


----------



## georgemoe

Time to move onto our 3rd kiosk. Time to get a larger sampling.






Our system is to have Deb do all the ordering and I take care of photos and logging of our comment cards. Here is Deb doing a wonderful job.










The dish on the left is the Souvlaki Chicken and on the right is the Spanakopita. We'll start with the Souvlaki.






This was a nice dish. Great bread, soft and moist. Tasty cucumber sauce. I had a slight issue with the chicken. It was a tad underseasoned to my taste. It was still a great dish and I was wishing the pita bread was the size of a small trampoline with about 15 chickens in it. Deb also liked it. I let her lick my hand when I was through. 

Next up was Deb's dish the Spanakopita.






Phyllo with spinach and cheese! Whats not to like? You could put almost anything between sheets of phyllo and it would taste great. (Use your own imagination for this - I'd get in trouble.) The phyllo was crispy, flaky, and light, and the mixture of spinach and cheese was hot and tasty. Deb really really liked it.






So this booth was a hit for us! Both dishes were good enough for seconds and if thats not a thumbs up I don't know what is.

Our next post will be about a kiosk from our northern cousins. For Kiosk #4 we will visit Canada.


----------



## Madi100

It looks very yummy, George.  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Madi100

What a morning!  Can someone please explain to my why my child would go to the bathroom standing up??  If you don't know my children, look at the picture.  They are both GIRLS!


----------



## tiggerbell

Madi100 said:


> What a morning! Can someone please explain to my why my child would go to the bathroom standing up?? If you don't know my children, look at the picture. They are both GIRLS!


 

How'd that work out for her?


----------



## Madi100

tiggerbell said:


> How'd that work out for her?



Well, I'm pretty sure mission accomplished.  However, she is cleaning the bathroom tonight.


----------



## mainegal

Mouse Skywalker said:


> I watched Adventureland this weekend because it was filmed at Kennywood the amusement park in Pittsburgh I grew up going to.



I have always wanted to go to Kennywood.

What is the verdict on the movie Adventureland?


----------



## mainegal

Madi100 said:


> What a morning!  Can someone please explain to my why my child would go to the bathroom standing up??  If you don't know my children, look at the picture.  They are both GIRLS!



Because it is easier / quicker then sitting? 

And on the other hand, I have recently learned that men sit more often than I thought they did? (TMI!)


----------



## dpuck1998

Madi100 said:


> What a morning!  Can someone please explain to my why my child would go to the bathroom standing up??  If you don't know my children, look at the picture.  They are both GIRLS!



LOL!  Sounds like there was a double dog dare involved!!


----------



## hideeh

Good morning everyone!

At least it isn't raining here today. Not yet anyhow. 

Brandie- I hope everything was excellent in your interview and that you get the offer call very soon. I am sure you did great.

Mindy, Happy belated Anniversary. I hope you let him out of the basement long enough last night for him to take you out to dinner?! Or at least cook for you! 

Must eat Greek for lunch today after seeing George's pictures. Soulvaki will do it for me! Yum-o.

8 weeks and six days until DAP for us!!!


----------



## fakereadhed

scarlett873 said:


> I know...relax and be myself...but I'm still nervous! I have had butterflies in my tummy all morning!!



Good luck today, Brandie!



katscradle said:


> I am off to the Dr.'s everyone have a good morning.



Good luck with that too.



georgemoe said:


> Our next post will be about a kiosk from our northern cousins. We will visit Canada.



Can't wait for more food porn.


----------



## Mouse Skywalker

mainegal said:


> I have always wanted to go to Kennywood.
> 
> What is the verdict on the movie Adventureland?


The movie was just OK.  I think it was for a different/younger audience than I.  However, they really captured Pittsburgh in the 80's.  Oh man, it just brought me back to my college days.  I don't know that I would have appreciated the movie so much if I didn't grow up in Pittsburgh going to Kennywood.  It really just brought me back to my college days - it was too similar in many, many ways.  Right down to my college girlfriend wearing an army jacket.


----------



## aspen37

scarlett873 said:


> Morning!
> 
> Yes...I am wide awake at 5:45am. Ugh.
> 
> No going crazy and closing this down today while I'm gone...I'm not leaving until 9am, but still...



I hope your interview went well! 



shellyminnie said:


> Morning!!
> 
> You guys are going to close the thread without me??
> 
> I will be gone all day. Headed over to the MK this morning, then to Epcot to meet up with a certain Senor Jorge (and Deb) and our favorite travel agent (and Bill)!!!
> 
> Should be a fun day!! Behave yourselves!!!
> 
> Good Luck Brandie!!



Have a great day Shelly!




jeanigor said:


> Actually toying with an Alaskan Cruise during that time frame...but probably not DCL...




Presidents weekend is in February. What cruise line cruises Alaska in February? 



katscradle said:


> I am off to the Dr.'s everyone have a good morning.



Hi Katherine!


I'm glad that Greece was a hit George.


----------



## kathrna

mainegal said:


> When we go out to a restaurant, we always bring our own leftover containers. We split the meal as soon as it is put in front of us.
> 
> Saves us from calorie overload and upset tummies from overeatting.
> 
> Saves money by getting a lunch for the next day.
> 
> Saves the environment by not using their disposable container for leftovers.
> 
> Plus our container does not leak. This is important since we often walk or ride bikes several miles to the restauraunt.



What a smart idea to bring your own container!!  I DO ask for one as soon as my meal arrives.  I split it and only eat what is on my plate.  It's helped a lot.  I don't leave feeling so full that it's painful anymore.


----------



## Madi100

dpuck1998 said:


> LOL!  Sounds like there was a double dog dare involved!!



Who double dog dared her???  Her evil twin?


----------



## kathrna

AnneR said:


> Your tickers are back



I don't see any of his tickers.  Hmmmmm....


----------



## kathrna

wildfan1473 said:


> I was so bummed - I made a bunch of t-shirts last week, then I washed them before I pack them.  I messed up though - I put them in the dryer, and half of them came apart  .  So, now I have to make new ones.  I made the transfers yesterday, fortunately I had leftover paper, and I'll finish the shirts today.  Good thing the Phillies are playing today, that's a good project while watching baseball  I also found a MN Twins/Mickey Mouse picture I like, so I'm making one of them for all of us with ALCD Champs on them
> 
> 
> I will try to check in later.  Have a great day!



Jennifer, I'm so sorry that they fell apart.  Can you never put them in the dryer?  I've never done transfers, so I don't know.


----------



## kathrna

Madi100 said:


> What a morning!  Can someone please explain to my why my child would go to the bathroom standing up??  If you don't know my children, look at the picture.  They are both GIRLS!



Like REALLY standing up or just the squat stand so as to not touch icky toilets (I'm not calling your toilet icky.)?


----------



## kathrna

Hmmmm, I feel like I'm talking to myself.  People will start thinking that I'm crazy or something.  I hope that this doesn't happen at DAP. I'd be so embarrassed.


----------



## jeanigor

Madi100 said:


> How come you're not chaperoning?



The number of students  has declined. But there is still hope.



Madi100 said:


> Well, I'm pretty sure mission accomplished.  However, she is cleaning the bathroom tonight.



EWWW



aspen37 said:


> Presidents weekend is in February. What cruise line cruises Alaska in February?



I meant the same time frame as PCC 1.5, I wouldn't dare try to cruise in Alaska.



kathrna said:


> People will start thinking that I'm crazy or something.



Start? Who's starting? I already know.


----------



## aspen37

jeanigor said:


> The number of students  has declined. But there is still hope.
> 
> 
> 
> EWWW
> 
> 
> 
> I meant the same time frame as PCC 1.5, I wouldn't dare try to cruise in Alaska.
> 
> 
> 
> Start? Who's starting? I already know.




Ok now it makes senses.


----------



## Madi100

kathrna said:


> Like REALLY standing up or just the squat stand so as to not touch icky toilets (I'm not calling your toilet icky.)?



Like full standing up straddling the toilet, facing the toilet.


----------



## hideeh

kathrna said:


> Hmmmm, I feel like I'm talking to myself.  People will start thinking that I'm crazy or something.  I hope that this doesn't happen at DAP. I'd be so embarrassed.



It's ok to talk to yourself. It is when you start answering yourself people start talking ABOUT you!


----------



## 3guysandagal

hideeh said:


> It's ok to talk to yourself. It is when you start answering yourself people start talking ABOUT you!



Talking to myself is the only time I get an intelligent answer.


----------



## dpuck1998

Madi100 said:


> Who double dog dared her???  Her evil twin?



Umm....maybe a sister?


----------



## TXYankee

Madi100 said:


> Like full standing up straddling the toilet, facing the toilet.



She is a woman of Mystery and Adventure, daring to try new things, test proven methods, explore the world.  She shares a kinship with the likes of Amelia Earhart and Jane Goodall!

Or...

She is a kid and wanted to see if she could pee stading up.  Come on.  I tried it once when I was a kid.  Got pee down my leg and on my panties.  Never tried again.


----------



## jeanigor

TXYankee said:


> She is a woman of Mystery and Adventure, daring to try new things, test proven methods, explore the world.  She shares a kinship with the likes of Amelia Earhart and Jane Goodall!
> 
> Or...
> 
> She is a kid and wanted to see if she could pee stading up.  Come on.  I tried it once when I was a kid.  Got pee down my leg and on my panties.  Never tried again.



#1 sounds funner....#2 is more likely.


----------



## katscradle

georgemoe said:


> Time to move onto our 3rd kiosk. Time to get a larger sampling.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Our system is to have Deb do all the ordering and I take care of photos and logging of our comment cards. Here is Deb doing a wonderful job.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The dish on the left is the Souvlaki Chicken and on the right is the Spanakopita. We'll start with the Souvlaki.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was a nice dish. Great bread, soft and moist. Tasty cucumber sauce. I had a slight issue with the chicken. It was a tad underseasoned to my taste. It was still a great dish and I was wishing the pita bread was the size of a small trampoline with about 15 chickens in it. Deb also liked it. I let her lick my hand when I was through.
> 
> Next up was Deb's dish the Spanakopita.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phyllo with spinach and cheese! Whats not to like? You could put almost anything between sheets of phyllo and it would taste great. (Use your own imagination for this - I'd get in trouble.) The phyllo was crispy, flaky, and light, and the mixture of spinach and cheese was hot and tasty. Deb really really liked it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So this booth was a hit for us! Both dishes were good enough for seconds and if thats not a thumbs up I don't know what is.
> 
> Our next post will be about a kiosk from our northern cousins. We will visit Canada.



Fantastic job that Deb and you are doing! 
I am glad you finally got a booth with 2 good items. 
The weather looks beautiful there, wish we were there with you.
I will be interested to see what Canada has to offer. 
I won't be holding me breath though.


----------



## katscradle

Madi100 said:


> What a morning!  Can someone please explain to my why my child would go to the bathroom standing up??  If you don't know my children, look at the picture.  They are both GIRLS!



O.K. I am not going to comment on this as it is a family board..


----------



## jeanigor

katscradle said:


> Fantastic job that Deb and you are doing!
> I am glad you finally got a booth with 2 good items.
> The weather looks beautiful there, wish we were there with you.
> I will be interested to see what Canada has to offer.
> I won't be holding me breath though.



Grilled processed cheese sandwiches and coffee crisp for dessert.


----------



## katscradle

aspen37 said:


> Hi Katherine!
> 
> 
> I'm glad that Greece was a hit George.




Hi Anna!


----------



## katscradle

3guysandagal said:


> Talking to myself is the only time I get an intelligent answer.




Now that is not very nice!


----------



## katscradle

Just got off the phone with the town by-law dept.
We can go ahead with a six foot wooden fence.
We can put it on the property line.
Owner of adjacent property does not need to be notified unless we want him to pay for half.
Those renters won't be happy, but I am!


----------



## tlcoke

Madi100 said:


> What a morning!  Can someone please explain to my why my child would go to the bathroom standing up??  If you don't know my children, look at the picture.  They are both GIRLS!



They are imitating Dad.


----------



## tlcoke

wildfan1473 said:


> Good Morning Everyone!
> 
> 
> Tracey - have a fabulous trip!  Maybe we'll run into each other next week...



Hi Jennifer, 
I arrive at WDW late Thursday evening 10/15 but will be in the parks on Friday, so maybe we can run into one another.  I will be in Texas for the first few days of my trip attending a conference.


----------



## DVCsince02

kathrna said:


> Hmmmm, I feel like I'm talking to myself.  People will start thinking that I'm crazy or something.  I hope that this doesn't happen at DAP. I'd be so embarrassed.



Sorry, did I miss a comment?  Hi!

Jennifer - Sorry about your shirts.

Nicole - Somtimes girls try new things.

George - Love the reports!  Keep 'em coming!


----------



## exwdwcm

George/Deb- Athens looks yummy!  enjoy!

Brandie- how did it go?  I hope you got it- we are all thinking of you. 

about to head to a lasik consultation and possibly an exam if i like what I hear.  I had it done 10 years ago when it was so new that my insurance didn't exclude it (and therefore covered it 100%!!!).  Since then, my eyes have gone back to being horrible.    So I need it done again and this time with a 'guarantee' of some kind.  HOpefully before DAP so i can see you guys!   Unfortunately mom's vision has not improved at all since her brain surgery.  No peripheral at all and almost totally blind in one eye still.  She may never get to drive again, she is pretty upset over it, considering she is retired and stuck at home all day alone.   keep her in your prayers.


----------



## dpuck1998

For my running friends.  I need some cold weather gear, any suggestions?


----------



## DVCsince02

Sorry to hear about your Mom, Michelle.  Tell her we are thinking of her!


----------



## kimisabella

exwdwcm said:


> George/Deb- Athens looks yummy!  enjoy!
> 
> Brandie- how did it go?  I hope you got it- we are all thinking of you.
> 
> about to head to a lasik consultation and possibly an exam if i like what I hear.  I had it done 10 years ago when it was so new that my insurance didn't exclude it (and therefore covered it 100%!!!).  Since then, my eyes have gone back to being horrible.    So I need it done again and this time with a 'guarantee' of some kind.  HOpefully before DAP so i can see you guys!   Unfortunately mom's vision has not improved at all since her brain surgery.  No peripheral at all and almost totally blind in one eye still.  She may never get to drive again, she is pretty upset over it, considering she is retired and stuck at home all day alone.   keep her in your prayers.



Michelle - sorry to hear about your mom, I am hoping this will improve for her.  It must be frustrating for her to not be able to do the things she wants to do and be independent, driving a car, ect...

Hope you get good news on the lasik - they did give me a guarantee that my eyes would be 20/20, and so far, it has been great.  I know down the line that I'll probably need glasses again at some point.


----------



## scarlett873

Well, I did the best that I could..now we just wait and see! They didn't seem to know how quickly they would be making a decision, but I hope it's soon. The first training class begins at the end of this month and I'd like to be in that one...The next one doesn't start until the end of November which means that I would miss a few days because of DAP. I did tell them that I would be out of town for a long weekend and they seemed to be okay with it so we'll see. Now I just wait...On the bright side, they are hiring 30 people for this department! That's more than they had originally told me...

Now to do homework...blech...


----------



## mainegal

I forget Brandie - what is this job that we are all cheering you on for?


----------



## ADP

dpuck1998 said:


> For my running friends.  I need some cold weather gear, any suggestions?


Gander Mountain.  
Oh!  And start your run with a sprint....That will help warm you up.


----------



## scarlett873

mainegal said:


> I forget Brandie - what is this job that we are all cheering you on for?


It's basically a customer service position for an investment company.


----------



## TXYankee

scarlett873 said:


> It's basically a customer service position for an investment company.



I really hope you get the position & first training class!


----------



## Mouse Skywalker

dpuck1998 said:


> For my running friends.  I need some cold weather gear, any suggestions?


Online I've found Roadrunnersports or running warehouse to be pretty good.


----------



## mainegal

dpuck1998 said:


> For my running friends.  I need some cold weather gear, any suggestions?



I am not a runner.
I am an early morning walker. 

Mornings have gotten colder and darker. My sneakers have mesh fabric, I think they are actually running shoes.  But I am afraid my feet will get cold. I like that I can walk pretty fast in the sneakers .Not sure how well  I will do in shoes and boots! 

For dark, I have reflective stripes for ankles and wrists. Might need to add a vest.


----------



## Mouse Skywalker

dpuck1998 said:


> For my running friends.  I need some cold weather gear, any suggestions?


Oh wait, did you need suggestions for type of gear?  Here's my suggestions - a base layer and a wind layer.  For my base layer I wear tights - running tights.  If it's really cold I'll wear long underwear under the tights.  Just make sure they are technical fabric not cotton.  On my bottom I'll wear tights and wind pants.  On top I'll wear tights, fleece, and windbreaker.  Again, if it's really cold, I'll put an additional layer on of long underwear.  Then I have a "balaclava" fancy ski mask type thingy and a hat and gloves.


----------



## cocowum

TXYankee said:


> She is a woman of Mystery and Adventure, daring to try new things, test proven methods, explore the world.  She shares a kinship with the likes of Amelia Earhart and Jane Goodall!
> 
> Or...
> 
> She is a kid and wanted to see if she could pee standing up.  Come on.  *I tried it once when I was a kid.  Got pee down my leg and on my panties.  Never tried again*.


I remember trying this too.   And teaching it to my little sister.  My mom thought it was my dad. 


scarlett873 said:


> I know...relax and be myself...but I'm still nervous! I have had butterflies in my tummy all morning!!


I know I'm late but good luck Brandie! I'm sure you did great! 



katscradle said:


> Just got off the phone with the town by-law dept.
> We can go ahead with a six foot wooden fence.
> We can put it on the property line.
> Owner of adjacent property does not need to be notified unless we want him to pay for half.
> Those renters won't be happy, but I am!



We definitely need to put up a fence. We have the absolute worst neighbors! It's been really windy here. Pine cones have been blown from our trees into the neighbors yard and the crazy old lady next door has been throwing them into my driveway. When I come outside she hides behind her shed. 



dpuck1998 said:


> For my running friends.  I need some cold weather gear, any suggestions?



Paul is a big fan of Under Armour.


----------



## AnneR

Madi100 said:


> Well, I'm pretty sure mission accomplished.  However, she is cleaning the bathroom tonight.



Been there done that.  I actually had one that liked cleaning the bathroom.  The good news is that it only lasts a little while.


----------



## exwdwcm

scarlett873 said:


> Well, I did the best that I could..now we just wait and see! They didn't seem to know how quickly they would be making a decision, but I hope it's soon. The first training class begins at the end of this month and I'd like to be in that one...The next one doesn't start until the end of November which means that I would miss a few days because of DAP. I did tell them that I would be out of town for a long weekend and they seemed to be okay with it so we'll see. Now I just wait...On the bright side, they are hiring 30 people for this department! That's more than they had originally told me...
> 
> Now to do homework...blech...


well good luck- i hope you hear back very soon and get the first class you want!  

so turns out my eyes aren't as bad as i thought.....who knew?  apparently i am 20/25 and she said i wouldn't officially qualify for lasik- she said i was like borderline and that if it was her, she wouldn't do it.  she said i should be able to go longer without needing reading glasses (i am nearsighted) past 40.   so i guess good news!  


Nicole- lol at the peeing thing.   i can't say i ever tried it that i remember.  but i was surprised to hear how many men pee sitting down too.  who knew?  who would want to know is the better question!!


----------



## katscradle

exwdwcm said:


> George/Deb- Athens looks yummy!  enjoy!
> 
> Brandie- how did it go?  I hope you got it- we are all thinking of you.
> 
> about to head to a lasik consultation and possibly an exam if i like what I hear.  I had it done 10 years ago when it was so new that my insurance didn't exclude it (and therefore covered it 100%!!!).  Since then, my eyes have gone back to being horrible.    So I need it done again and this time with a 'guarantee' of some kind.  HOpefully before DAP so i can see you guys!   Unfortunately mom's vision has not improved at all since her brain surgery.  No peripheral at all and almost totally blind in one eye still.  She may never get to drive again, she is pretty upset over it, considering she is retired and stuck at home all day alone.   keep her in your prayers.




Michelle sorry to hear about your mom.
I hope all goes well for you with your lasic consultation.
I would hate to be having it redone, but it's better than the alternative.
I have a friend that had his done more than 20 years ago and his are just fine.


----------



## TXYankee

Michelle,

I will keep your Mother in my thoughts.  My heart goes out to her.  Aging can be so difficult.


----------



## Minnie Lor

Awwww, you guys are the sweatest!  You held off on the posts today because you knew that i couldn't join in. So sweet. 

Brandie - I'll bet your glad that it's over. Now on to the waiting game. I'll bet you be chosen. I just feel it.

Michelle - I'm sorry about your mom.  I can't imagine what either of you are going thru. All I can offer is a virtual hug and prayer.

Todd - how was you day on the roof?

Anne - are you trying to break a record? wow!

George - yummo! My favorite thing last year...okay my two favorites were the prailine bread pudding with whiskey sauce from NOLA and the Bobotie from S. Africa. 

It has rained and rained here. Almost 5" since 9 am. I saw a truck hydroplane across two lanes of traffic. Glad to be home in my cozy house, in my sweats, munching  till we start this all over again tomorrow.


----------



## Minnie Lor

cocowum said:


> I
> Pine cones have been blown from our trees into the neighbors yard and the crazy old lady next door has been throwing them into my driveway. When I come outside she hides behind her shed.



That is  and needs to be video taped.


----------



## safetymom

Minnie Lor said:


> That is  and needs to be video taped.



I agree!!!!


----------



## kathrna

exwdwcm said:


> George/Deb- Athens looks yummy!  enjoy!
> 
> Brandie- how did it go?  I hope you got it- we are all thinking of you.
> 
> about to head to a lasik consultation and possibly an exam if i like what I hear.  I had it done 10 years ago when it was so new that my insurance didn't exclude it (and therefore covered it 100%!!!).  Since then, my eyes have gone back to being horrible.    So I need it done again and this time with a 'guarantee' of some kind.  HOpefully before DAP so i can see you guys!   Unfortunately mom's vision has not improved at all since her brain surgery.  No peripheral at all and almost totally blind in one eye still.  She may never get to drive again, she is pretty upset over it, considering she is retired and stuck at home all day alone.   keep her in your prayers.



Good luck with your consultation.  I didn't know you could have Lasik twice.  I'm too chicken to do it once.  I'd love the result, but I watched my brother's surgery and it freaked me out.  You are a brave woman!  I want to be more like you!

I'm sorry that your mom's vision is not improving.  I will keep her in my prayers!


----------



## exwdwcm

Lori- ouch on the rain- be careful out there.  i am a bit jealous that you are home in your sweats, that sounds like heaven!!! 

Todd- yeah, how was yesterday, you didn't get blown away? 

well lasik appt was a surprise, she said i am borderline and she wouldn't really recommend me spending the money to do it- my vision isn't as bad as i thought i guess- 20/25.  so that's good news!  

thanks for the thoughts for my mom.  

so yesterday it was a bit chilly, like in the upper 50s/60s.  Today- 88 and SO humid, foggy and warm.   sometimes i really hate TX weather!


----------



## exwdwcm

kathrna said:


> Good luck with your consultation. I didn't know you could have Lasik twice. I'm too chicken to do it once. I'd love the result, but I watched my brother's surgery and it freaked me out. You are a brave woman! I want to be more like you!
> 
> I'm sorry that your mom's vision is not improving. I will keep her in my prayers!


it wasn't that bad when i had it done, although i did feel like i was in assembly line.    those doctors really clean up!


----------



## kathrna

exwdwcm said:


> Lori- ouch on the rain- be careful out there.  i am a bit jealous that you are home in your sweats, that sounds like heaven!!!
> 
> Todd- yeah, how was yesterday, you didn't get blown away?
> 
> well lasik appt was a surprise, she said i am borderline and she wouldn't really recommend me spending the money to do it- my vision isn't as bad as i thought i guess- 20/25.  so that's good news!
> 
> thanks for the thoughts for my mom.
> 
> so yesterday it was a bit chilly, like in the upper 50s/60s.  Today- 88 and SO humid, foggy and warm.   sometimes i really hate TX weather!



I'm glad that you don't need the surgery.  20/25....hmmmm.... when was the last time I had that good of vision..... say 1973???!!!!!  Good for you!!  

I didn't know Texas cooled down.  That surprises me.


----------



## AnneR

> Anne - are you trying to break a record? wow!



Lorie - LOL, I think it is more that things are real crazy and this thread has really helped me to focus on things that are positive and a lot more fun.

I can't wait to meet you guys in December!!


----------



## kathrna

Hmmmmm.... it's been quiet around here.  I wonder what happened to Terrie.


----------



## AnneR

I don't remember seeing her this morning...

We are just hanging here at home for a little while trying to decide if we will be good and make our dinner or do what the 12 year old wants and go somewhere.  Boredom is deadly.


----------



## kathrna

Where does she want to go?  I'm too lazy to go out. I was thinking of ordering in.  I hear pizza calling my name.   "Kaaaathyyyyyyyy..."


----------



## sshaw10060

Seems quite today. Hopefully things will pick up and we will hit 250 by the end of the night.


----------



## AnneR

kathrna said:


> Where does she want to go?  I'm too lazy to go out. I was thinking of ordering in.  I hear pizza calling my name.   "Kaaaathyyyyyyyy..."



She hasn't said where to eat, she wants to go spend money at 5 Below.

The only choice for delivery here is a single restaurant  - italian and it takes forever.  Faster to call in the order and drive and get it.


----------



## katscradle

I am making ribs, mashed patatoes, and corn for dinner. 
I also went and got a haircut today. 
I feel better now that I can see again. 
Then I plan on trying to watch Surviour tonight.


----------



## AnneR

We decided on sandwiches.

The meanest mom in the world has struck again.  I am not driving to 5 Below tonight.  We can go over the weekend.

I think I need a power nap.


----------



## DVCsince02

Lasik was the best money I've ever spent on myself.  I'd do it again in a heartbeat.  My vision was 20/800!  EEK!  I was a -6.5 in contacts.  I'm now 20/20!  Love it!

I have a bit of good news finally.  My husband works in Philly.  It's an hour commute each way.  He was hired to work in Delaware, but things changed and in June he had to start work in Philly.  The extra cost for gas, train, and subway tokens have hit us pretty hard, then he got city tax deducted from his check.  UGH!

He's been asking for an increase to cover the city tax as others have received it, but not him.  He's been asking since June.   

Well, today he asked again and finally got the increase to cover the city tax!  Woooo Hooooooo!


----------



## AnneR

DVCsince02 said:


> Lasik was the best money I've ever spent on myself.  I'd do it again in a heartbeat.  My vision was 20/800!  EEK!  I was a -6.5 in contacts.  I'm now 20/20!  Love it!
> 
> I have a bit of good news finally.  My husband works in Philly.  It's an hour commute each way.  He was hired to work in Delaware, but things changed and in June he had to start work in Philly.  The extra cost for gas, train, and subway tokens have hit us pretty hard, then he got city tax added to his check.
> 
> He's been asking for an increase to cover the city tax as others have received it, but not him.  He's been asking since June.   Well, today he asked again and finally got the increase to cover the city tax!  Woooo Hooooooo!



Great news Jen


----------



## kimisabella

DVCsince02 said:


> Lasik was the best money I've ever spent on myself.  I'd do it again in a heartbeat.  My vision was 20/800!  EEK!  I was a -6.5 in contacts.  I'm now 20/20!  Love it!
> 
> I have a bit of good news finally.  My husband works in Philly.  It's an hour commute each way.  He was hired to work in Delaware, but things changed and in June he had to start work in Philly.  The extra cost for gas, train, and subway tokens have hit us pretty hard, then he got city tax deducted from his check.  UGH!
> 
> He's been asking for an increase to cover the city tax as others have received it, but not him.  He's been asking since June.
> 
> Well, today he asked again and finally got the increase to cover the city tax!  Woooo Hooooooo!



Great news Jen, every bit helps!  Commuting costs are crazy, Vinny can take the Long Island Rail Road to work for free, and can use all NYC public transportation for free.....but, do you think he takes advantage of it??? 
No, he prefers to drive because it's easier.  It may be easier, but it costs so much more.


----------



## IWISHFORDISNEY

DVCsince02 said:


> Lasik was the best money I've ever spent on myself.  I'd do it again in a heartbeat.  My vision was 20/800!  EEK!  I was a -6.5 in contacts.  I'm now 20/20!  Love it!
> 
> I have a bit of good news finally.  My husband works in Philly.  It's an hour commute each way.  He was hired to work in Delaware, but things changed and in June he had to start work in Philly.  The extra cost for gas, train, and subway tokens have hit us pretty hard, then he got city tax deducted from his check.  UGH!
> 
> He's been asking for an increase to cover the city tax as others have received it, but not him.  He's been asking since June.
> 
> Well, today he asked again and finally got the increase to cover the city tax!  Woooo Hooooooo!




Great news!!!   I am sure that is a relief.


----------



## IWISHFORDISNEY

It is so freaking hot out I dont even want to go to the parks.    This weather is supposed to have broken by now.    95 tomorrow eeeekkkk.


----------



## AnneR

IWISHFORDISNEY said:


> It is so freaking hot out I dont even want to go to the parks.    This weather is supposed to have broken by now.    95 tomorrow eeeekkkk.



I know I shouldn't complain but we are finally slated to have decent temperatures tomorrow in the low 80's.  We have been mainly in the 60's all week.  I am not ready for the cooler weather.  I much prefer being hot to being cold.


----------



## mainegal

katscradle said:


> I am making ribs, mashed patatoes, and corn for dinner.
> 
> Then I plan on trying to watch Surviour tonight.




I'd be happy to join you for both supper and Survivor!


----------



## mainegal

DVCsince02 said:


> Lasik was the best money I've ever spent on myself.  I'd do it again in a heartbeat.  My vision was 20/800!  EEK!  I was a -6.5 in contacts.  I'm now 20/20!  Love it!
> 
> Well, today he asked again and finally got the increase to cover the city tax!  Woooo Hooooooo!




My eyes are minue 13.5. I think even with the surgery I'd still need glasses. Maybe when I get cataract surgery I will know what like without glasses is like!

Fabulous about the "raise"!


----------



## wildfan1473

Just peeking in for a quick minute while the washer and dishwasher are going.  Boys are just about packed, and I just finished re-making t-shirts.  I washed them before doing the transfers, I'm not washing them again 



kathrna said:


> Good luck with your consultation.  I didn't know you could have Lasik twice.  I'm too chicken to do it once.  I'd love the result, but I watched my brother's surgery and it freaked me out.  You are a brave woman!  I want to be more like you!



I'm with you.  I have a hard enough time getting an exam, I could never do lasik!



AnneR said:


> Lorie - LOL, I think it is more that things are real crazy and this thread has really helped me to focus on things that are positive and a lot more fun.
> 
> I can't wait to meet you guys in December!!



We can't wait to meet you either!



kathrna said:


> Where does she want to go?  I'm too lazy to go out. I was thinking of ordering in.  I hear pizza calling my name.   "Kaaaathyyyyyyyy..."



I wish I could order in - we're 15 miles from town.  I'm not even sure I have any frozen pizza left...



katscradle said:


> I am making ribs, mashed patatoes, and corn for dinner.
> I also went and got a haircut today.
> I feel better now that I can see again.
> Then I plan on trying to watch Surviour tonight.



I got my haircut today too!



DVCsince02 said:


> Lasik was the best money I've ever spent on myself.  I'd do it again in a heartbeat.  My vision was 20/800!  EEK!  I was a -6.5 in contacts.  I'm now 20/20!  Love it!
> 
> I have a bit of good news finally.  My husband works in Philly.  It's an hour commute each way.  He was hired to work in Delaware, but things changed and in June he had to start work in Philly.  The extra cost for gas, train, and subway tokens have hit us pretty hard, then he got city tax deducted from his check.  UGH!
> 
> He's been asking for an increase to cover the city tax as others have received it, but not him.  He's been asking since June.
> 
> Well, today he asked again and finally got the increase to cover the city tax!  Woooo Hooooooo!



Great news!  I remember my dad having the same commute, except we were on the Jersey side of the Del Mem Br, and he worked at the Philly train station.  It was not fun, we never saw him.



IWISHFORDISNEY said:


> It is so freaking hot out I dont even want to go to the parks.    This weather is supposed to have broken by now.    95 tomorrow eeeekkkk.



Yikes!  We're under a freeze warning for tonight.  Its supposed to be about 25 degrees with snow showers when we leave on Saturday morning, I'm having a hard time deciding what everyone's going to wear on the plane.


----------



## AnneR

Have a great trip Jennifer!


----------



## DVCsince02

mainegal said:


> My eyes are minue 13.5. I think even with the surgery I'd still need glasses. Maybe when I get cataract surgery I will know what like without glasses is like!



When I had my eyes done, the doctor told me they could correct up to a negative 14.  That was in 2001.


----------



## katscradle

DVCsince02 said:


> Lasik was the best money I've ever spent on myself.  I'd do it again in a heartbeat.  My vision was 20/800!  EEK!  I was a -6.5 in contacts.  I'm now 20/20!  Love it!
> 
> I have a bit of good news finally.  My husband works in Philly.  It's an hour commute each way.  He was hired to work in Delaware, but things changed and in June he had to start work in Philly.  The extra cost for gas, train, and subway tokens have hit us pretty hard, then he got city tax deducted from his check.  UGH!
> 
> He's been asking for an increase to cover the city tax as others have received it, but not him.  He's been asking since June.
> 
> Well, today he asked again and finally got the increase to cover the city tax!  Woooo Hooooooo!




That's great Jen!


----------



## katscradle

Dinner was great!
Now I need to change over to the laptop.
Boy this thread is moving slow today.
I don't think that is necessarily a bad thing though.


----------



## jeanigor

kathrna said:


> Hmmmmm.... it's been quiet around here.  I wonder what happened to Terrie.



I don't know about Terrie (Hope everything is okay) but we had power problems at work today. A transformer blew on the pole outside of my window. It was like a giant sparkler, only a lot more dangerous!


----------



## katscradle

jeanigor said:


> I don't know about Terrie (Hope everything is okay) but we had power problems at work today. A transformer blew on the pole outside of my window. It was like a giant sparkler, only a lot more dangerous!



That's not fun.
Talk about scary, I can only imagine the noise.


----------



## jeanigor

DVCsince02 said:


> Lasik was the best money I've ever spent on myself.  I'd do it again in a heartbeat.  My vision was 20/800!  EEK!  I was a -6.5 in contacts.  I'm now 20/20!  Love it!
> 
> I have a bit of good news finally.  My husband works in Philly.  It's an hour commute each way.  He was hired to work in Delaware, but things changed and in June he had to start work in Philly.  The extra cost for gas, train, and subway tokens have hit us pretty hard, then he got city tax deducted from his check.  UGH!
> 
> He's been asking for an increase to cover the city tax as others have received it, but not him.  He's been asking since June.
> 
> Well, today he asked again and finally got the increase to cover the city tax!  Woooo Hooooooo!



I've been thinking about lasik as well, more votes for the "DO IT" column. And congrats on getting more for the tax at least. Hope he gets more for the commute and tolls, too.


----------



## jeanigor

kimisabella said:


> Great news Jen, every bit helps!  Commuting costs are crazy, Vinny can take the Long Island Rail Road to work for free, and can use all NYC public transportation for free.....but, do you think he takes advantage of it???
> No, he prefers to drive because it's easier.  It may be easier, but it costs so much more.



Men.


----------



## katscradle

I can't believe it's just Todd and myself here.


----------



## jeanigor

katscradle said:


> I can't believe it's just Todd and myself here.



I'm cheating. I'm eating dinner in front of the keyboard....


----------



## kimisabella

jeanigor said:


> Men.



You got that right


----------



## katscradle

jeanigor said:


> I'm cheating. I'm eating dinner in front of the keyboard....



I inhaled mine so I could get back here quick.
I thought everyone would be coming in for that posting war.


----------



## jeanigor

katscradle said:


> I inhaled mine so I could get back here quick.
> I thought everyone would be coming in for that posting war.



I can't believe its already Thursday night...not that I mind, but the week went by faster than normal.

I have no problem with white flags in tonight's posting war.


----------



## katscradle

kimisabella said:


> You got that right



Since you seconded that I will third it, and I think that makes it a law.
Can't live with them, can't live without them.


----------



## jeanigor

katscradle said:


> Since you seconded that I will third it, and I think that makes it a law.
> Can't live with them, can't live without them.



I thought it was:
Can't live with 'em. Go to jail if you kill 'em.


----------



## kathrna

Well, unfortunately, I am living w/o 'em.  But what does my ticker say?  130? 129 to go?   I just put it there so I can see it every once in a while.  We'll turn around and do it again next summer, too.  This war is taxing.


----------



## katscradle

jeanigor said:


> I thought it was:
> Can't live with 'em. Go to jail if you kill 'em.



That's a new one to me.
However it works to.
I am now on my laptop ready for survivor.


----------



## katscradle

kathrna said:


> Well, unfortunately, I am living w/o 'em.  But what does my ticker say?  130? 129 to go?   I just put it there so I can see it every once in a while.  We'll turn around and do it again next summer, too.  This war is taxing.



Makes it harder when there are only a few here.


----------



## kathrna

It's fun spending time with you all though.  It has helped pass the time.  And time seems to pass ever so slowly.  This is my adult interaction for the day.  I have my monthly milestones to look forward to.  Tomorrow my mom comes for a visit.  In November we go to Disneyland and home.  In December we're at DAP.  I need a something for January.  Maybe we'll go back for President's Day weekend.  Then in February he "should" be home.


----------



## Dodie

Hi Katherine and Todd!


----------



## hideeh

jeanigor said:


> I thought it was:
> Can't live with 'em. Go to jail if you kill 'em.



There are days (thankfully not often!) when I would go to the death chamber or even just regular jail a very happy woman! 

Jen-great news. Every bit adds up and it is good to get a break now and then.

Todd-glad you are safe from the fireworks show!

Snow in Minnestoa? Already? Aren't you glad you will be escaping for a bit?

Lasik is the best thing I have ever done for myself. I did it on April Fools day 2008. Unlike others, my eyes weren't horrible, but enough to need correction. It is so wonderful to wake up seeing and not have to worry about packing solutions and cases when I travel.

Quiet is sometimes good for us slower ones to keep up!


----------



## kimisabella

katscradle said:


> Since you seconded that I will third it, and I think that makes it a law.
> Can't live with them, can't live without them.




 you're too funny


----------



## jeanigor

Dodie said:


> Hi Katherine and Todd!



 But what about everyone else...


----------



## hideeh

Hey Dodie- do you  your iPhone?


----------



## AnneR

I am around tonight too.  Had a little power nap while the girls played on the computer.

Modern Marvels does it to me everytime - snooze.


----------



## katscradle

kathrna said:


> Well, unfortunately, I am living w/o 'em.  But what does my ticker say?  130? 129 to go?   I just put it there so I can see it every once in a while.  We'll turn around and do it again next summer, too.  This war is taxing.




I am sorry I forgot you have a hubby in the war overseas.
I can't even imagine how tough this is for both you and you DH.


----------



## katscradle

Dodie said:


> Hi Katherine and Todd!



Hi Dodie! 
How was your day?

Congrats on 3500!


----------



## jeanigor

AnneR said:


> I am around tonight too.  Had a little power nap while the girls played on the computer.
> 
> Modern Marvels does it to me everytime - snooze.



I took my nap in the lobby at the doctor's office. Normally it refreshes me and I don't sleep that night. But I could go to be right now.


----------



## mainegal

DVCsince02 said:


> When I had my eyes done, the doctor told me they could correct up to a negative 14.  That was in 2001.



Whoa! Maybe I should re-think the lasik. Might be good to get out of contacts and coke-bottle-bottom glasses!


----------



## kathrna

AnneR said:


> I am around tonight too.  Had a little power nap while the girls played on the computer.
> 
> Modern Marvels does it to me everytime - snooze.



If it's after 3 I shouldn't nap.  I would never go to sleep at night.  
Glad you got your Bawb power nap in.  Naps are good for you!


----------



## AnneR

jeanigor said:


> I took my nap in the lobby at the doctor's office. Normally it refreshes me and I don't sleep that night. But I could go to be right now.



I think if I got all snuggled in a blanket I would be out for the night.

Of course there is Harry Potter on the Wii and fighting teenagers to wake me up.


----------



## katscradle

mainegal said:


> Whoa! Maybe I should re-think the lasik. Might be good to get out of contacts and coke-bottle-bottom glasses!



I had my lasic done in October 2007.
It has been great!
Like getting a whole new lease on life.


----------



## scarlett873

DVCsince02 said:


> Lasik was the best money I've ever spent on myself.  I'd do it again in a heartbeat.  My vision was 20/800!  EEK!  I was a -6.5 in contacts.  I'm now 20/20!  Love it!
> 
> I have a bit of good news finally.  My husband works in Philly.  It's an hour commute each way.  He was hired to work in Delaware, but things changed and in June he had to start work in Philly.  The extra cost for gas, train, and subway tokens have hit us pretty hard, then he got city tax deducted from his check.  UGH!
> 
> He's been asking for an increase to cover the city tax as others have received it, but not him.  He's been asking since June.
> 
> Well, today he asked again and finally got the increase to cover the city tax!  Woooo Hooooooo!


Woo hoo!!!


----------



## kimisabella

mainegal said:


> Whoa! Maybe I should re-think the lasik. Might be good to get out of contacts and coke-bottle-bottom glasses!



I had lasik done this past April, a few weeks before PCC 1.0 - it has been wonderful!


----------



## kathrna

AnneR said:


> I think if I got all snuggled in a blanket I would be out for the night.
> 
> Of course there is Harry Potter on the Wii and fighting teenagers to wake me up.



Last night I slept with the window open and snuggled into my bed and slept like a rock.  It was cozy.    For as much as I hate cold weather, the idea of being cozy is nice.


----------



## mainegal

AnneR said:


> Modern Marvels does it to me everytime - snooze.



The shows can be fascinating, but sometimes the narrator's voice is a little too soothing!

I like Modern Marvels.  Then again, I really enjoyed my tour last week of the factory that makes Chinet plates. Absolutely fascinating how they take pre-consumer waste paper, mush into a 400 degree slush and form it into paper plates!


----------



## AnneR

kathrna said:


> Last night I slept with the window open and snuggled into my bed and slept like a rock.  It was cozy.    For as much as I hate cold weather, the idea of being cozy is nice.



Windows closed here.  I like fresh air but cold air wakes me up.  It has been getting down in the 40's at night.


----------



## katscradle

AnneR said:


> Windows closed here.  I like fresh air but cold air wakes me up.  It has been getting down in the 40's at night.



It too cold here at night as well for the windows to be open.
The cold air would wake me up as well.


----------



## mainegal

Is there an age where it could be said I am "too old" for lasik?
What is the return on the investment? 
(Cost / how many years left?)


----------



## AnneR

So...
I get an email tonight from La Quinta telling me what cities have double and triple points this month.  I happened to notice the start date for my membership in their rewards program 3/7/09.  This is a night/morning I remember well.

We, my DD you will meet at DAP, were staying the night before catching a 6:00 am flight the next morning for our first mother/daughter trip.  I was very nervous because the next morning was when the clock's changed for daylight savings time.  I drove the desk clerk crazy asking about their back up system because of the time change.

That night before going to bed DD and I had a discussion regarding whose cell phone to set as the back up alarm.  We chose DD because my blackberry never seemed to change time automatically.

So, DD's phone goes of at 3:15, I take my shower, DD gets in the shower and I turn on the TV - you guessed it, at this time it was now 4:40.  The shuttles to the airport run at 4:50 and 5:20 (we were to take the 4:50).  I checked the phone - tried to call the front desk - no dial tone.

I rushed DD out of the shower but we missed the shuttle.  Had to drive to the airport, got there at 5:15 and then had to wait in security.  They would not let us through.  As we finished security last call for our flight could be heard - off running we go - we ended up getting on the flight at 5:50.

So should I take the chance and stay at La Quinta again - 7:00 flight on the 30th??


----------



## katscradle

mainegal said:


> Is there an age where it could be said I am "too old" for lasik?
> What is the return on the investment?
> (Cost / how many years left?)




Up here there is no set age.
it has to do with your eye pressure test.
The cost does not compare with the freedom and the chance to just enjoy life. However I wore contacts and eyeglasses.
I figured it was cost me about $600. per year for everything.
The procedure cost me $2400.
So that six years to get your return back.


----------



## kathrna

Welllll, since we don't set our clocks back until Nov. 2nd, you might be safe.


----------



## katscradle

AnneR said:


> So...
> I get an email tonight from La Quinta telling me what cities have double and triple points this month.  I happened to notice the start date for my membership in their rewards program 3/7/09.  This is a night/morning I remember well.
> 
> We, my DD you will meet at DAP, were staying the night before catching a 6:00 am flight the next morning for our first mother/daughter trip.  I was very nervous because the next morning was when the clock's changed for daylight savings time.  I drove the desk clerk crazy asking about their back up system because of the time change.
> 
> That night before going to bed DD and I had a discussion regarding whose cell phone to set as the back up alarm.  We chose DD because my blackberry never seemed to change time automatically.
> 
> So, DD's phone goes of at 3:15, I take my shower, DD gets in the shower and I turn on the TV - you guessed it, at this time it was now 4:40.  The shuttles to the airport run at 4:50 and 5:20 (we were to take the 4:50).  I checked the phone - tried to call the front desk - no dial tone.
> 
> I rushed DD out of the shower but we missed the shuttle.  Had to drive to the airport, got there at 5:15 and then had to wait in security.  They would not let us through.  As we finished security last call for our flight could be heard - off running we go - we ended up getting on the flight at 5:50.
> 
> So should I take the chance and stay at La Quinta again - 7:00 flight on the 30th??



I think you would be fine to try again.
However I think I would pack a little battery alarm as a back up.


----------



## kathrna

katscradle said:


> Up here there is no set age.
> it has to do with your eye pressure test.
> The cost does not compare with the freedom and the chance to just enjoy life. However I wore contacts and eyeglasses.
> I figured it was cost me about $600. per year for everything.
> The procedure cost me $2400.
> So that six years to get your return back.



I think I'd go for cosmetic surgery first before lasik.


----------



## AnneR

kathrna said:


> Welllll, since we don't set our clocks back until Nov. 2nd, you might be safe.



and I now have an iphone which is much more reliable.

I laugh everytime I think about my daughter and I running through the airport.


----------



## kimisabella

katscradle said:


> Up here there is no set age.
> it has to do with your eye pressure test.
> The cost does not compare with the freedom and the chance to just enjoy life. However I wore contacts and eyeglasses.
> I figured it was cost me about $600. per year for everything.
> The procedure cost me $2400.
> So that six years to get your return back.



There is not set age here either - my mother had it done the same time as I did and she is 60.  I totally agree that you can't place a price on the freedom of living without the hassles of contacts and glasses.

Katherine, you got a DEAL!!!  I paid $3600!!!


----------



## sshaw10060

Hi all,

Finally made it home after getting stuck at work. Barely made it home in time to grab DS from his grandparents and get him in bed on time (sort of).

Going to catch up on the afternoons activity now.


----------



## AnneR

sshaw10060 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Finally made it home after getting stuck at work. Barely made it home in time to grab DS from his grandparents and get him in bed on time (sort of).
> 
> Going to catch up on the afternoons activity now.



I think that we have been pretty calm this afternoon Scott so it should not take you long.


----------



## katscradle

kimisabella said:


> There is not set age here either - my mother had it done the same time as I did and she is 60.  I totally agree that you can't place a price on the freedom of living without the hassles of contacts and glasses.
> 
> Katherine, you got a DEAL!!!  I paid $3600!!!



$3600 WOW!!!
Now having said that I still would have paid it.
You just can't put a price on the freedom to enjoy life.


----------



## DVCsince02

mainegal said:


> Is there an age where it could be said I am "too old" for lasik?
> What is the return on the investment?
> (Cost / how many years left?)



Don't think age is a factor, as long as your tests come back fine it shouldn't be a problem.  As far as cost, there are no words.  Worth every penny.  It cost me $3000 in 2001.



kathrna said:


> I think I'd go for cosmetic surgery first before lasik.



That's next.  Have to wait a couple years because of the lifting restrictions.  But a Mommy Makeover *is* in my future.


----------



## kimisabella

katscradle said:


> $3600 WOW!!!
> Now having said that I still would have paid it.
> You just can't put a price on the freedom to enjoy life.



Yea, and that's AFTER we asked for a discount since it was my mother, my sister, and I all getting the surgery done together!!


----------



## katscradle

DVCsince02 said:


> Don't think age is a factor, as long as your tests come back fine it shouldn't be a problem.  As far as cost, there are no words.  Worth every penny.  It cost me $3000 in 2001.
> 
> 
> 
> That's next.  Have to wait a couple years because of the lifting restrictions.  But a Mommy Makeover *is* in my future.




I have always wanted a mommy makeover, but I am waiting until I can loss the weight I want to lose and maintain my weight for a year first.


----------



## sshaw10060

Just watched Top Chef from last night. These guys are amazing.  I love to cook, but can't imagine cooking like these guys. Wow!


----------



## AnneR

sshaw10060 said:


> Just watched Top Chef from last night. These guys are amazing.  I love to cook, but can't imagine cooking like these guys. Wow!



I watched it last night Scott, one of the brothers, Brian V owns a restaurant in Frederick MD - VOLT.  I have not eaten there it is rather pricey and hard to get in to now.  Frederick has never had a celebrity chef before.


----------



## kathrna

Well the way I keep asking for DVC points, I don't think lasik or cosmetic surgery are in my future.


----------



## sshaw10060

Pam is a huge Todd English fan so we go to all his restaurants we can. We really enjoy Bluezoo.  It is pricey, but worth it.  I am dying to try Tom Colichio's restaurant in CT but haven't made it yet.


----------



## AnneR

sshaw10060 said:


> Pam is a huge Todd English fan so we go to all his restaurants we can. We really enjoy Bluezoo.  It is pricey, but worth it.  I am dying to try Tom Colichio's restaurant in CT but haven't made it yet.



I haven't tried Bluezoo yet.


----------



## kathrna

Darn!  I keep missing my milestones!  I went over 500!!


----------



## Minnie Lor

Checking in again. We're up to over 6" in the last 24 hours and it's supposed to pour all night. Glad that I live on higher ground. 

I usually have a very slow, easy going life. I listen to podcasts and Disney music; play with the dogs; bake; take care of every detail at home; and do quite a bit with church stuff. Well it seems that since Tuesday, it's all hit at once. Ack! I don't remember how to do it all. I used to work full-time for eons and now that I'm working 32 hours, I'm running around like a chicken with my head cut off. I'm barely on here or Passporter or FB. October was a busy month to begin with. Just let me say Ack! one more time. I know everyone deals with this all the time. I just forgot how. 

I'll be back in a bit. Need to get the coffee ready for tomorrow, make lunches for tomorrow, start a load of laundry, and I'm sure something else.


----------



## AnneR

kathrna said:


> Darn!  I keep missing my milestones!  I went over 500!!



Congratulations!

I hit 500 in this thread too.


----------



## AnneR

Minnie Lor said:


> Checking in again. We're up to over 6" in the last 24 hours and it's supposed to pour all night. Glad that I live on higher ground.
> 
> I usually have a very slow, easy going life. I listen to podcasts and Disney music; play with the dogs; bake; take care of every detail at home; and do quite a bit with church stuff. Well it seems that since Tuesday, it's all hit at once. Ack! I don't remember how to do it all. I used to work full-time for eons and now that I'm working 32 hours, I'm running around like a chicken with my head cut off. I'm barely on here or Passporter or FB. October was a busy month to begin with. Just let me say Ack! one more time. I know everyone deals with this all the time. I just forgot how.
> 
> I'll be back in a bit. Need to get the coffee ready for tomorrow, make lunches for tomorrow, start a load of laundry, and I'm sure something else.



Lorie

Hope the rains stops soon!

Remember, we really can't do it all, we jus do our best.

My tool is lists and notes.  My kids think I am over organized with my lists and such but it is what keeps me sane.


----------



## kathrna

Minnie Lor said:


> Checking in again. We're up to over 6" in the last 24 hours and it's supposed to pour all night. Glad that I live on higher ground.
> 
> I usually have a very slow, easy going life. I listen to podcasts and Disney music; play with the dogs; bake; take care of every detail at home; and do quite a bit with church stuff. Well it seems that since Tuesday, it's all hit at once. Ack! I don't remember how to do it all. I used to work full-time for eons and now that I'm working 32 hours, I'm running around like a chicken with my head cut off. I'm barely on here or Passporter or FB. October was a busy month to begin with. Just let me say Ack! one more time. I know everyone deals with this all the time. I just forgot how.
> 
> I'll be back in a bit. Need to get the coffee ready for tomorrow, make lunches for tomorrow, start a load of laundry, and I'm sure something else.



Lorie I'm sure you are doing a great job!  The key is to try to stay organized before you ever leave the house.
I would be the same way if I went back to work.  Going from a bit of a leisurely pace to one where people want you somewhere at a certain time is difficult.  I'm sure you are handling it all w/flying colors.


----------



## kathrna

Scott, how did you day go with having to talk to your employee who needed to step it up a notch?


----------



## katscradle

kathrna said:


> Darn!  I keep missing my milestones!  I went over 500!!




Congrats on your 500th post!


----------



## sshaw10060

kathrna said:


> Scott, how did you day go with having to talk to your employee who needed to step it up a notch?



Well, I have one fewer intern.  She basically said she didn't think she could make the changes and step up to the plate in the way we needed. After a few minutes of awkward silence I said that if she couldn't make those changes there wasn't a place for her in our hospital. She said she understood and the Friday would be her last day.

It really is sad.  She is a smart girl, but wasn't able to make the transition from student to independent decision maker.  Now everyone else gets to work a little harder to cover her shifts until July.


----------



## kathrna

That's a long time to pick up the slack.
I know it must of been difficult to have that talk.  Probably harder than it was to hear.


----------



## katscradle

kathrna said:


> That's a long time to pick up the slack.
> I know it must of been difficult to have that talk.  Probably harder than it was to hear.



I was thinking the same thing.


----------



## AnneR

sshaw10060 said:


> Well, I have one fewer intern.  She basically said she didn't think she could make the changes and step up to the plate in the way we needed. After a few minutes of awkward silence I said that if she couldn't make those changes there wasn't a place for her in our hospital. She said she understood and the Friday would be her last day.
> 
> It really is sad.  She is a smart girl, but wasn't able to make the transition from student to independent decision maker.  Now everyone else gets to work a little harder to cover her shifts until July.



This is sad Scott.  Over the years, we have worked with many OT students doing a 12 week placement with us.  They need to be willing to get in there take initiative and GO.  Every once in while we would get a student who just could not work in our setting.  They did better in other environments.


----------



## mainegal

katscradle said:


> Up here there is no set age.
> it has to do with your eye pressure test.
> The cost does not compare with the freedom and the chance to just enjoy life. However I wore contacts and eyeglasses.
> I figured it was cost me about $600. per year for everything.
> The procedure cost me $2400.
> So that six years to get your return back.



Thanks for the great answer!


----------



## sshaw10060

kathrna said:


> That's a long time to pick up the slack.
> I know it must of been difficult to have that talk.  Probably harder than it was to hear.



Luckily the slack gets spread between our 20 or so residents and interns, so it is only a few extra shifts each.  After doing this job for 7 or 8 years I find myself more and more willing to have these conversations since if I ignore the situation I am not doing anyone a favor.


----------



## katscradle

mainegal said:


> Thanks for the great answer!



Thanks!
Yeah but my math was wrong.
It was not 6 years, but 4 years to get the money back.


----------



## mainegal

kathrna said:


> I think I'd go for cosmetic surgery first before lasik.



Long ago, when it was still fashionable and okay to wear fur coats, my mother said she would want a face lift over an expensive fur coat.

She ended up getting an prescribed eye lift for her droopy eyelids and cataract surgery that eliminated eyeglasses.  Unfortunately, she only lived less than a year after she got her "new eyes".  My mother's friends all look so different to me without their eyeglasses after their cataract surgery!


----------



## mainegal

DVCsince02 said:


> That's next.  Have to wait a couple years because of the lifting restrictions.  But a Mommy Makeover *is* in my future.



What the _heck _is a Mommy Makeover?!


----------



## kathrna

mainegal said:


> Long ago, when it was still fashionable and okay to wear fur coats, my mother said she would want a face lift over an expensive fur coat.
> 
> She ended up getting an prescribed eye lift for her droopy eyelids and cataract surgery that eliminated eyeglasses.  Unfortunately, she only lived less than a year after she got her "new eyes".  My mother's friends all look so different to me without their eyeglasses after their cataract surgery!



I'm sorry about your mom, Lyn.  I know that she was very dear to you.  I bet she thought she was the "cat's meow" with her new look.    Which is good for the soul.


----------



## katscradle

mainegal said:


> Long ago, when it was still fashionable and okay to wear fur coats, my mother said she would want a face lift over an expensive fur coat.
> 
> She ended up getting an prescribed eye lift for her droopy eyelids and cataract surgery that eliminated eyeglasses.  Unfortunately, she only lived less than a year after she got her "new eyes".  My mother's friends all look so different to me without their eyeglasses after their cataract surgery!



Sorry to hear about your mom.
I look at lasic as a little bit cosmetic, and I think your mother had the right idea.


----------



## mainegal

sshaw10060 said:


> Well, I have one fewer intern.  She basically said she didn't think she could make the changes and step up to the plate in the way we needed. After a few minutes of awkward silence I said that if she couldn't make those changes there wasn't a place for her in our hospital. She said she understood and the Friday would be her last day.
> 
> It really is sad.  She is a smart girl, but wasn't able to make the transition from student to independent decision maker.  Now everyone else gets to work a little harder to cover her shifts until July.



Not an easy conversation.  I think you put it very well. 

Too bad that others have to pick up the slack.


----------



## katscradle

mainegal said:


> What the _heck _is a Mommy Makeover?!



I can't say it as this is a family board..


----------



## kathrna

mainegal said:


> What the _heck _is a Mommy Makeover?!



After you're done have kids, you go in for some work.  Usually a breast lift/enhancement and tummy tuck and perhaps a little bit of liposuction.  
I had a neighbor in Florida do it all at once.  It was disasterous.  The recovery time for just one of those surgeries is brutal, but to try to recover from all three at once.  She was a mess!  From her experience, I would never have it done.


----------



## tlcoke

Hi Everyone!! 
I am officially on Vacation Now.


----------



## AnneR

tlcoke said:


> Hi Everyone!!
> I am officially on Vacation Now.



Hooray


----------



## sshaw10060

All the female cosmetic surgery talk is making me uncomfortable.


----------



## mainegal

kathrna said:


> After you're done have kids, you go in for some work.  Usually a breast lift/enhancement and tummy tuck and perhaps a little bit of liposuction.
> I had a neighbor in Florida do it all at once.  It was disasterous.  The recovery time for just one of those surgeries is brutal, but to try to recover from all three at once.  She was a mess!  From her experience, I would never have it done.




Oh, my!
Thanks for the explanation. I am not a mommy. And not likely to have that sort of surgery. Better that I just try to eat better and keep up with fitness activities!


----------



## AnneR

mainegal said:


> Oh, my!
> Thanks for the explanation. I am not a mommy. And not likely to have that sort of surgery. Better that I just try to eat better and keep up with fitness activities!



I've had kids and I am not up for the surgery.  I would like to lose weight so that I am healthier but the thought of recovering from major surgery that is elective - not for me.


----------



## mainegal

Lasik?  Or several really nice vacations?

For me, with my heavy glasses, the surgery could be more than cosmetic. 

My mother might approve. When I got glasses in first grade, she asked right off how soon I could get contacts.  I got them the summer before seventh grade. Hard contacts. Not always comfortable!


----------



## katscradle

tlcoke said:


> Hi Everyone!!
> I am officially on Vacation Now.


----------



## Minnie Lor

AnneR said:


> Lorie
> 
> Hope the rains stops soon!
> 
> Remember, we really can't do it all, we jus do our best.
> 
> My tool is lists and notes.  My kids think I am over organized with my lists and such but it is what keeps me sane.



Yeah, I'm a big list maker too. It doesn't get done if it's not on the list. I think it's just extra crazy because I needed to type up minutes for a meeting last night plus create some forms and signs. Then we're not home much this weekend. We leave at 6:30 in the morning and get home 12 hours later. The next few weeks are just as crazy. My November is on the slow side - so far. 



kathrna said:


> Lorie I'm sure you are doing a great job!  The key is to try to stay organized before you ever leave the house.
> I would be the same way if I went back to work.  Going from a bit of a leisurely pace to one where people want you somewhere at a certain time is difficult.  I'm sure you are handling it all w/flying colors.



Thanks! My saving grace is that all of the crazy of everything is over Dec. 26th. Then I go back to being a homebody.


----------



## tlcoke

Minnie Lor said:


> Checking in again. We're up to over 6" in the last 24 hours and it's supposed to pour all night. Glad that I live on higher ground.



Lorie,
I know where you are coming from in regards with the Rain.  We are now under a FLOOD WARNING until tomorrow night, due to the rain coming in from your area of the country.  I am starting to think we need to build the ark.


----------



## mainegal

tlcoke said:


> Hi Everyone!!
> I am officially on Vacation Now.



 FABULOUS!!!! 

Tough work day? But you got through it!

Conference - then so _many _days at WDW!!!

Have a great time!


----------



## Minnie Lor

tlcoke said:


> Hi Everyone!!
> I am officially on Vacation Now.



Hot dog!!!


----------



## AnneR

Sounds like this is just a crazy week.

I'm glad you could join us tonight.


----------



## katscradle

mainegal said:


> Lasik?  Or several really nice vacations?
> 
> For me, with my heavy glasses, the surgery could be more than cosmetic.
> 
> My mother might approve. When I got glasses in first grade, she asked right off how soon I could get contacts.  I got them the summer before seventh grade. Hard contacts. Not always comfortable!



I could not even find my way to the bathroom in the night without my glasses.
So for me this was freedom for the first time since I was 9 years old.


----------



## Tonya2426

I could go for a mommy makeover even if I haven't had babies.


----------



## Minnie Lor

tlcoke said:


> Lorie,
> I know where you are coming from in regards with the Rain.  We are now under a FLOOD WARNING until tomorrow night, due to the rain coming in from your area of the country.  I am starting to think we need to build the ark.



Yeah, we're under a flood warning too it just doesn't really effect us. Good luck! We're up to 7" now and it's still pouring. I've never seen this much rain.


----------



## mainegal

tlcoke said:


> We are now under a FLOOD WARNING until tomorrow night, due to the rain coming in from your area of the country.  I am starting to think we need to build the ark.




Tracey, I hope you will not need an ark to get to the airport!


----------



## kathrna

tlcoke said:


> Hi Everyone!!
> I am officially on Vacation Now.



WOOT!!!


----------



## katscradle

1
2
3
4
I declare a posting war!!!!


----------



## sshaw10060

I know I have a number of vacations coming up, but I have zero patience waiting for them. I want my vacation now!


----------



## AnneR

katscradle said:


> 1
> 2
> 3
> 4
> I declare a posting war!!!!



Are you serious?


----------



## kathrna

sshaw10060 said:


> All the female cosmetic surgery talk is making me uncomfortable.



I was trying to be as technical as possible b/c of the family board.  Sorry.


----------



## mainegal

katscradle said:


> I could not even find my way to the bathroom in the night without my glasses.
> So for me this was freedom for the first time since I was 9 years old.



If I try to read a newspaper without my glasses, I get newsprint on my nose!


----------



## katscradle

AnneR said:


> Are you serious?




Yes let's close this down.


----------



## tlcoke

Once I got my crazy Dentist customer taken care of and happy this evening, I could finish up and got out of the office at 8:20 pm.  I  spent over an hour on the phone with him, while he dictated his changes to the proofs of his 3 print jobs to me.  

The worst thing is he thinks all dentists are socially illiterate when it comes to reading a postcard.  I think if they have gone to medical school, they can read a postcard.

Nice thing, is I did get a nice Thank you note from him for taking care of his projects before I left on Vacation, and he copied my bosses on it.


----------



## krissy2803

Minnie Lor said:


> Yeah, we're under a flood warning too it just doesn't really effect us. Good luck! We're up to 7" now and it's still pouring. I've never seen this much rain.



We got 6" in just three or so hours last week. What a mess! Expecting rain and storms tonight. Time to hunker down!


----------



## katscradle

There is only 11 pages to go...


----------



## AnneR

katscradle said:


> Yes let's close this down.



Are there some more recruits lurking some where?


----------



## sshaw10060

Uh oh here we gooooooooooooooo


----------



## AnneR

Tracey - are you packed?


----------



## tlcoke

mainegal said:


> Tracey, I hope you will not need an ark to get to the airport!



Me too, especially since I am flying out of Indianapolis, so I have to go 100 miles to the north to catch my plane.


----------



## kathrna

mainegal said:


> If I try to read a newspaper without my glasses, I get newsprint on my nose!


----------



## sshaw10060

Tracey be sure to have one of the red slushies for me.


----------



## katscradle

krissy2803 said:


> We got 6" in just three or so hours last week. What a mess! Expecting rain and storms tonight. Time to hunker down!




Hi Krissy nice to hear from you..


----------



## mainegal

katscradle said:


> 1
> 2
> 3
> 4
> I declare a posting war!!!!



Are we aiming to break 250 pages tonight?
I am doing my best to help you DAPers out!


----------



## tlcoke

AnneR said:


> Tracey - are you packed?



Not yet, I am going to start packing tomorrow and finish up on Saturday, after I do laundry.  I leave early Sunday morning.


----------



## AnneR

Lyn

I am the opposite.  My arms are not long enough.


----------



## sshaw10060

This isn't much of a posting war.  Come on and kick it in gear!


----------



## Minnie Lor

Oh no, if we close this down tonight then I won't be in the top 10 for the next thread.


----------



## katscradle

sshaw10060 said:


> Tracey be sure to have one of the red slushies for me.




Me too Please.


----------



## sshaw10060

Lorie,

The next thread will be just one of many don't worry.


----------



## AnneR

mainegal said:


> Are we aiming to break 250 pages tonight?
> I am doing my best to help you DAPers out!



It gets a little crazy and goes fast. Don't worry that your responses are all over the places, just quote the person, we will figure it out.  I learned to keep two tabs open.


----------



## kathrna

krissy2803 said:


> We got 6" in just three or so hours last week. What a mess! Expecting rain and storms tonight. Time to hunker down!



That's serious rain, too!

I LOVE the fighting/sqwabling avatars in your signature.  It reminds me of my boys.  too funny!


----------



## Minnie Lor

tlcoke said:


> Not yet, I am going to start packing tomorrow and finish up on Saturday, after I do laundry.  I leave early Sunday morning.



I used to pack two weeks before my trip but I'm getting to be a pro and can pack the night before.


----------



## Tonya2426

It's hard to harvest my crops, watch Project Runway, Housewives of Atlanta and keep up with a posting war.


----------



## katscradle

There are only a few of us here, but we can do this..


----------



## AnneR

Who knows maybe John is out there lurking to start a new thread for us quickly.


----------



## krissy2803

katscradle said:


> Hi Krissy nice to hear from you..



  Hi! I'm just not a big poster..as is evedent by my post count.


----------



## sshaw10060

Minnie Lor said:


> I used to pack two weeks before my trip but I'm getting to be a pro and can pack the night before.



I have been into the packing cubes lately. Pricey but fun.


----------



## tlcoke

sshaw10060 said:


> Tracey be sure to have one of the red slushies for me.



Mine will have to be the non-alcohlic kind as I don't drink.  I am allergic to Sulfites, which occur in the distilling/fermentation process in many alcoholic beverages, so I avoid all to be safe.


----------



## mainegal

tlcoke said:


> Not yet, I am going to start packing tomorrow and finish up on Saturday, after I do laundry.  I leave early Sunday morning.



I am packing for my NJ trip tomorrow night. Drive Sat. AM.
I can do laundry at Mom's house!

what we forget, there is a WalMart!


----------



## Minnie Lor

AnneR said:


> It gets a little crazy and goes fast. Don't worry that your responses are all over the places, just quote the person, we will figure it out.  I learned to keep two tabs open.



And just who taught you that, girlfriend?  I also turned off the siggy's. Loads quicker.


----------



## katscradle

I posted it on facebook as well.


----------



## AnneR

krissy2803 said:


> Hi! I'm just not a big poster..as is evedent by my post count.



Just join on in Krissy, I don't have many posts either.


----------



## sshaw10060

tlcoke said:


> Mine will have to be the non-alcohlic kind as I don't drink.  I am allergic to Sulfites, which occur in the distilling/fermentation process in many alcoholic beverages, so I avoid all to be safe.



I am pretty sure vodka is sulfite free, right?


----------



## Tonya2426

Don't think I could pack within the confines of a packing cube.  I am to disorganized a packer for those.


----------



## Minnie Lor

katscradle said:


> I posted it on facebook as well.



uh oh, here they all come. STAMPEDE!!!


----------



## AnneR

Minnie Lor said:


> And just who taught you that, girlfriend?  I also turned off the siggy's. Loads quicker.



We know your the champ Lorie and Todd is of course queen.


----------



## mainegal

AnneR said:


> Lyn
> 
> I am the opposite.  My arms are not long enough.



Now that I am "aging" , I have "long arm syndrome'" and need reading glasses on top my contacts.


----------



## sshaw10060

Tonya2426 said:


> Don't think I could pack within the confines of a packing cube.  I am to disorganized a packer for those.



My goal is to take one medium sized bag to Europe for three weeks including the cruise. We'll see how that goes.


----------



## Minnie Lor

AnneR said:


> We know your the champ Lorie and Todd is of course queen.



ummmm, yeah. Who has us blown out of the water/


----------



## katscradle

AnneR said:


> Just join on in Krissy, I don't have many posts either.




This from the one who gave Todd a run.


----------



## AnneR

Welcome to all the late comers.  Help us close this thread!


----------



## krissy2803

AnneR said:


> Just join on in Krissy, I don't have many posts either.



And I can't spell either.  You have about the same amount I have. But I have 2 years on you.


----------



## katscradle

sshaw10060 said:


> My goal is to take one medium sized bag to Europe for three weeks including the cruise. We'll see how that goes.




Your a man you can get away with that, a woman can't.


----------



## sshaw10060

Where is Todd tonight?


----------



## tlcoke

sshaw10060 said:


> I am pretty sure vodka is sulfite free, right?



It probably is, but I don't drink any alcohol though.  Generally it is in fruit based beverages.


----------



## Minnie Lor

AnneR said:


> Welcome to all the late comers.  Help us close this thread!



Shouldn't take us long. Still haven't listened to the show. Anything about DAP to report?


----------



## AnneR

Minnie Lor said:


> ummmm, yeah. Who has us blown out of the water/



I think I told you guys in the getting to know you thread, I am quiet to start and then I can chat away.


----------



## mainegal

tlcoke said:


> Mine will have to be the non-alcohlic kind  QUOTE]
> 
> Me, too.  My head tends to get fuzzy. Yuck!


----------



## Tonya2426

sshaw10060 said:


> My goal is to take one medium sized bag to Europe for three weeks including the cruise. We'll see how that goes.


 

I could NEVER do that!!!    The shoes alone would fill a bag.


----------



## sshaw10060

tlcoke said:


> It probably is, but I don't drink any alcohol though.  Generally it is in fruit based beverages.



Oh well, without the vodka it is just a cranberry slushie.  Maybe George can have a second one for me.


----------



## AnneR

Minnie Lor said:


> Shouldn't take us long. Still haven't listened to the show. Anything about DAP to report?



Nothing really - good show - John said still working on details and he knows we are anxious.


----------



## kathrna

sshaw10060 said:


> I have been into the packing cubes lately. Pricey but fun.



Do you like them?  I bought DS's and I sets for our upcoming Disneyland trip.  My oldest is famous for forgetting stuff.  In February he forgot underwear.  Last December he forgot pants.  This is a VERY bright boy, but very forgetful!  I am hoping that the cubes will alleviate these situations.  I'm excited to use them.


----------



## mainegal

Tonya2426 said:


> Don't think I could pack within the confines of a packing cube.  I am to disorganized a packer for those.




I roll clothes tightly.  I think cubes a too "square" for me!


----------



## tlcoke

AnneR said:


> I think I told you guys in the getting to know you thread, I am quiet to start and then I can chat away.



That's me too.


----------



## sshaw10060

AnneR said:


> Nothing really - good show - John said still working on details and he knows we are anxious.



Kevin did hint in chat last night that they are working on something amazing.


----------



## mainegal

I've been planting fall pumpkins in Farmville!


----------



## AnneR

mainegal said:


> I roll clothes tightly.  I think cubes a too "square" for me!



Me too!

and if its not rolled, its in a ziploc bag with the air squeezed out.


----------



## katscradle

Georgen posted he was heading for Canada and we did hear from him again.
Does anyone else find some humor in that?


----------



## Minnie Lor

AnneR said:


> I think I told you guys in the getting to know you thread, I am quiet to start and then I can chat away.



I'm the same way. I can easily chat with strangers on a DME bus or a bus to the park but with people that I just meet, I think "what do I say, what do I say?"


----------



## Tonya2426

mainegal said:


> I roll clothes tightly. I think cubes a too "square" for me!


 
I just put stuff in the suitcase.  



(I make it sound like I am a throw stuff in the bag kinda person but I'm not - just a chronic overpacker.)


----------



## sshaw10060

kathrna said:


> Do you like them?  I bought DS's and I sets for our upcoming Disneyland trip.  My oldest is famous for forgetting stuff.  In February he forgot underwear.  Last December he forgot pants.  This is a VERY bright boy, but very forgetful!  I am hoping that the cubes will alleviate these situations.  I'm excited to use them.



I just used them for a business trip last month for the first time and they worked great.  EBags seems to be the cheapest place to buy them.


----------



## AnneR

mainegal said:


> I've been planting fall pumpkins in Farmville!



I just got bell peppers tonight.


----------



## tlcoke

Since I have not had time to catch up since early this morning, How did Brandie's interview go?


----------



## kathrna

mainegal said:


> Now that I am "aging" , I have "long arm syndrome'" and need reading glasses on top my contacts.



Me too.  It's discouraging!


----------



## mainegal

AnneR said:


> Me too!
> 
> and if its not rolled, its in a ziploc bag with the air squeezed out.



Yes.
I got some "space bags"  - I think I like them.


----------



## Minnie Lor

AnneR said:


> Me too!
> 
> and if its not rolled, its in a ziploc bag with the air squeezed out.



That's what I do too. I helped some friends pack for a cruise. I took their two suit case down to one by doing that.


----------



## Tonya2426

tlcoke said:


> Since I have not had time to catch up since early this morning, How did Brandie's interview go?


 
I haven't heard whether she got it or not but she thought it went well.


----------



## sshaw10060

Tonya2426 said:


> I just put stuff in the suitcase.
> 
> 
> 
> (I make it sound like I am a throw stuff in the bag kinda person but I'm not - just a chronic overpacker.)



First time I traveled with my wife I picked up a rather large duffle bag and asked what was in it.  She replied "shoes". It's taken 12 years, but she has become a much more efficient packer.


----------



## AnneR

tlcoke said:


> Since I have not had time to catch up since early this morning, How did Brandie's interview go?



Hopefully she'll join us to give you the details but she wont know the outcome for a while.


----------



## katscradle

sshaw10060 said:


> I just used them for a business trip last month for the first time and they worked great.  EBags seems to be the cheapest place to buy them.



What are these cubes you are talking about?


----------



## IWISHFORDISNEY

sshaw10060 said:


> Kevin did hint in chat last night that they are working on something amazing.



I missed that was it about the party or something different?


----------



## tlcoke

I use the travel space bags for some items when I pack.  Best way to take my pillow with me, as I just can't stand hotel pillows.


----------



## Tonya2426

sshaw10060 said:


> First time I traveled with my wife I picked up a rather large duffle bag and asked what was in it. She replied "shoes". It's taken 12 years, but she has become a much more efficient packer.


 

I've gotten more practical over the years but I still have a tendency to throw in a few extra pair just in case.


----------



## mainegal

kathrna said:


> Me too.  It's discouraging!



We are not getting older, we are getting better.
Like a fine wine, or nicely aged cheese.


----------



## AnneR

IWISHFORDISNEY said:


> I missed that was it about the party or something different?



All I got was it will be cool and it is not food related.


----------



## sshaw10060

katscradle said:


> What are these cubes you are talking about?



They're basically different sized squares with zipper tops.  They also sell these amazing shirt holders that help fold and pack them really tight.


----------



## Minnie Lor

tlcoke said:


> I use the travel space bags for some items when I pack.  Best way to take my pillow with me, as I just can't stand hotel pillows.



I've got an owners locker and my pillow is in there.  my locker.


----------



## AnneR

Tonya2426 said:


> I've gotten more practical over the years but I still have a tendency to throw in a few extra pair just in case.



I still way over pack.  I like to have choices.


----------



## tlcoke

IWISHFORDISNEY said:


> I missed that was it about the party or something different?



I took it to be something other than the TSM Party.  A separate "cool" event.


----------



## kathrna

sshaw10060 said:


> I just used them for a business trip last month for the first time and they worked great.  EBags seems to be the cheapest place to buy them.



When I ordered they didn't have pink, so I got black, and the boys each got reds and blues (to go with Mario and Sonic.  Their favorite Wii characters).  Good price.


----------



## sshaw10060

IWISHFORDISNEY said:


> I missed that was it about the party or something different?



I got the impression it might be for Friday, but he didn't really say.


----------



## AnneR

tlcoke said:


> I took it to be something other than the TSM Party.  A separate "cool" event.



me too.


----------



## mainegal

Minnie Lor said:


> That's what I do too. I helped some friends pack for a cruise. I took their two suit case down to one by doing that.



But must make sure the bag is not over the weight limit!


----------



## katscradle

Here is some of the standings as of right now....
AnneR  463 
jeanigor  396 
scarlett873  199 
tlcoke  195 
Minnie Lor  191 
katscradle  183 
DVCsince02  172 
kathrna  162 
3guysandagal  153 
shellyminnie


----------



## IWISHFORDISNEY

AnneR said:


> All I got was it will be cool and it is not food related.



That sounds promising.  Whooo hoooo


----------



## Minnie Lor

tlcoke said:


> I took it to be something other than the TSM Party.  A separate "cool" event.



I don't have room in my schedule for another event. I'm there 8 nights and I don't have enough time for everything that i want to do.


----------



## AnneR

mainegal said:


> But must make sure the bag is not over the weight limit!



 and that you/DH can handle it.  Since I often travel alone, I need to be able to lift the bag.


----------



## krissy2803

mainegal said:


> I've been planting fall pumpkins in Farmville!



I got a field of corn a'growin.


----------



## tlcoke

AnneR said:


> I still way over pack.  I like to have choices.



I am bad at overpacking too.  I am planning on being very conscious on what I pack.  I have to pack clothes for my conference and clothes for WDW.


----------



## mainegal

tlcoke said:


> I use the travel space bags for some items when I pack.  Best way to take my pillow with me, as I just can't stand hotel pillows.



YES!
I always travel with my own pillow.

Way back when, royalty travelled with their feather beds. Least I can do is bring my own pillow!


----------



## sshaw10060

Anne it looks like you have the gold medal for this thread all sewn up.


----------



## IWISHFORDISNEY

I just now caught up with the podcast I cant get the email show to play?


----------



## Minnie Lor

mainegal said:


> But must make sure the bag is not over the weight limit!



If I can lift it, then it's under the limit. I'm a weakling.


----------



## kathrna

Minnie Lor said:


> I've got an owners locker and my pillow is in there.  my locker.



How do you get anything else in there if your pillow is in there?  That would take up like half the box.


----------



## Tonya2426

sshaw10060 said:


> I got the impression it might be for Friday, but he didn't really say.


 
Better be before DATW - the lightsaber waits for no man - especially when french slushies are close by.


----------



## AnneR

krissy2803 said:


> I got a field of corn a'growin.



I don't have corn yet.


----------



## tlcoke

AnneR said:


> and that you/DH can handle it.  Since I often travel alone, I need to be able to lift the bag.



I usually travel solo, so I have to be able to handle my bag(s), too.


----------



## katscradle

I'd say she does...
Congrats now Anne!


----------



## IWISHFORDISNEY

The Ocktoberfest in Celebration Keving talked about looks fun.  We might go over and check it out Saturday if anyone else is going.


----------



## AnneR

tlcoke said:


> I am bad at overpacking too.  I am planning on being very conscious on what I pack.  I have to pack clothes for my conference and clothes for WDW.



I had to do this once only the other way, vacation first - Wisconsin Dells, conference last.  I also had to bring equipment for presentations.  We did ship printed materials separately.


----------



## sshaw10060

Tonya2426 said:


> Better be before DATW - the lightsaber waits for no man - especially when french slushies are close by.



Tonya I will follow you and your lightsaber around like a lost puppy


----------



## tlcoke

katscradle said:


> Here is some of the standings as of right now....
> AnneR  463
> jeanigor  396
> scarlett873  199
> tlcoke  195
> Minnie Lor  191
> katscradle  183
> DVCsince02  172
> kathrna  162
> 3guysandagal  153
> shellyminnie



WOO HOO, I am almost in 3rd place!!!


----------



## katscradle

sshaw10060 said:


> Tonya I will follow you and your lightsaber around like a lost puppy



I will be very close by!!!


----------



## IWISHFORDISNEY

krissy2803 said:


> I got a field of corn a'growin.



I am workingon pineapples to get to level 3.


----------



## mainegal

Minnie Lor said:


> If I can lift it, then it's under the limit. I'm a weakling.



Good weight test!  
i weight me and my bag together.  Thought I was close.

When I got the airport, turned out I was plenty under the limit!


----------



## kathrna

katscradle said:


> Here is some of the standings as of right now....
> AnneR  463
> jeanigor  396
> scarlett873  199
> tlcoke  195
> Minnie Lor  191
> katscradle  183
> DVCsince02  172
> kathrna  162
> 3guysandagal  153
> shellyminnie



YAY! I'm in the top ten!  But such a far distance from # 1


----------



## AnneR

sshaw10060 said:


> Anne it looks like you have the gold medal for this thread all sewn up.



A medal is fine, Todd wears the tiara


----------



## Minnie Lor

kathrna said:


> How do you get anything else in there if your pillow is in there?  That would take up like half the box.



It's in a space bag too. I have so much in there. I have full size shampoo, conditioner, lotion, sunscreen, personal supplies, terry cloth robe, throw blanket, the pillow, flipflops, can opener, cork screw, plastic utensils, popcorn, 2 Mickey ponchos, and more. I have to sit on the lid to latch the straps.  Sorry John and Brian.


----------



## Tonya2426

sshaw10060 said:


> Tonya I will follow you and your lightsaber around like a lost puppy


 

Better watch out the DIS Cougar Pride will be following also    You might be in danger.


----------



## tlcoke

AnneR said:


> I had to do this once only the other way, vacation first - Wisconsin Dells, conference last.  I also had to bring equipment for presentations.  We did ship printed materials separately.



Luckily, I am just listener at this conference.  The conferences I am a presenter at are usually in the spring of the year.


----------



## IWISHFORDISNEY

tlcoke said:


> WOO HOO, I am almost in 3rd place!!!



I think I have fallen out of the running.


----------



## sshaw10060

mainegal said:


> Good weight test!
> i weight me and my bag together.  Thought I was close.
> 
> When I got the airport, turned out I was plenty under the limit!



I actually bought a little portable scale to avoid the overweight fee.


----------



## tlcoke

Tonya2426 said:


> Better watch out the DIS Cougar Pride will be following also    You might be in danger.



Purrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr!


----------



## AnneR

IWISHFORDISNEY said:


> I am workingon pineapples to get to level 3.



No pineapples for me either - I am still a newbie in Farmville.


----------



## katscradle

Last time we went in May we weighed our bags on the wiifit board.
The weights were right on.


----------



## mainegal

kathrna said:


> How do you get anything else in there if your pillow is in there?  That would take up like half the box.



Down pillows can squish pretty small.


----------



## sshaw10060

Tonya2426 said:


> Better watch out the DIS Cougar Pride will be following also    You might be in danger.



Sadly I am too old to be cougar bait


----------



## Tonya2426

katscradle said:


> I will be very close by!!!


 

I had no doubt my fellow french slushie lover    And I am sure John will be right there beside you looking for the next beer wagon.


----------



## tlcoke

My problem is I gain stuff on the trip, so my suitcase gets heavier as the trip goes on.


----------



## katscradle

sshaw10060 said:


> Sadly I am too old to be cougar bait



If your not dead your not too old!


----------



## AnneR

tlcoke said:


> My problem is I gain stuff on the trip, so my suitcase gets heavier as the trip goes on.



I have been known to purchase another bag


----------



## mainegal

IWISHFORDISNEY said:


> I think I have fallen out of the running.



Inever was in the running. I am just helping you all close the thread.
Will this earn me flattie status?


----------



## sshaw10060

tlcoke said:


> My problem is I gain stuff on the trip, so my suitcase gets heavier as the trip goes on.



That is what the duffle bag you put in the first bag is for silly.


----------



## scarlett873

Are you guys determined to close this thread out tonight? I think I'm too tired to play...


----------



## Tonya2426

sshaw10060 said:


> Sadly I am too old to be cougar bait


 

The unique thing about the DIS Cougar Pride is we prey on both sides of the age spectrum.    No man is safe.


----------



## IWISHFORDISNEY

Tonya2426 said:


> Better watch out the DIS Cougar Pride will be following also    You might be in danger.



He he he


----------



## kathrna

katscradle said:


> Last time we went in May we weighed our bags on the wiifit board.
> The weights were right on.



What a good idea!  I don't have a Wii fit board, but smart all the same!  If I had one I'd feel obligated to exercise.  I only feel obligated to eat the candy corn I bought.


----------



## AnneR

mainegal said:


> Inever was in the running. I am just helping you all close the thread.
> Will this earn me flattie status?



In my book for sure Lyn


----------



## katscradle

tlcoke said:


> My problem is I gain stuff on the trip, so my suitcase gets heavier as the trip goes on.



Well we were the ones with the bright idea to bring Maple Syrup as FE gifts in May. So needless to say our suitcases were lighter going home.


----------



## tlcoke

AnneR said:


> I have been known to purchase another bag


Before the Suitcase limitations & fees, I would pack a suitcase within a suitcase.


----------



## sshaw10060

katscradle said:


> If your not dead your not too old!



I like this liberal cougar definition being used at DATW


----------



## Minnie Lor

I'm going to do some Christmas shopping for the grandkids when I'm at Disney. Then I'm sending it directly to them. I'll wrap the gifts in Disney bags. They'll love it.


----------



## Tonya2426

katscradle said:


> If your not dead your not too old!


 

Katherine speaks the truth!!!


----------



## mainegal

kathrna said:


> How do you get anything else in there if your pillow is in there?  That would take up like half the box.



Down pillows can squish pretty small.


----------



## sshaw10060

DId the boards just slow to a creep or is it me?


----------



## IWISHFORDISNEY

scarlett873 said:


> Are you guys determined to close this thread out tonight? I think I'm too tired to play...



I am glad the interview went well.    I hope you get it!


----------



## katscradle

I lost my computer connection for a minute or so!


----------



## AnneR

Brandie - I don't think it is going to take very long.


----------



## mainegal

kathrna said:


> What a good idea!  I don't have a Wii fit board, but smart all the same!  If I had one I'd feel obligated to exercise.  I only feel obligated to eat the candy corn I bought.



oh, my!

I read the calorie count on candy corn.  Way too high for the fact that it isn't really all that good.

I'd rather get my calories in good chocolate!


----------



## tlcoke

Minnie Lor said:


> I'm going to do some Christmas shopping for the grandkids when I'm at Disney. Then I'm sending it directly to them. I'll wrap the gifts in Disney bags. They'll love it.



I am going to window shop this trip and then take my extra suitcase in December since I am flying SW  to bring my purchases home in.


----------



## katscradle

sshaw10060 said:


> DId the boards just slow to a creep or is it me?



It's not you!
They did slow!!!!


----------



## krissy2803

katscradle said:


> I lost my computer connection for a minute or so!



Mine went too.


----------



## AnneR

sshaw10060 said:


> DId the boards just slow to a creep or is it me?



Me too - I thought it was my service.


----------



## Tonya2426

sshaw10060 said:


> DId the boards just slow to a creep or is it me?


 
It's not you - it has started to crawl


----------



## sshaw10060

tlcoke said:


> Before the Suitcase limitations & fees, I would pack a suitcase within a suitcase.



Southwest should start a new ad campaign touting your ability to by more souvenirs since you get 2 bags free


----------



## kathrna

sshaw10060 said:


> DId the boards just slow to a creep or is it me?



It's happening to me, too.


----------



## Minnie Lor

Minnie Lor said:


> It's in a space bag too. I have so much in there. I have full size shampoo, conditioner, lotion, sunscreen, personal supplies, terry cloth robe, throw blanket, the pillow, flipflops, can opener, cork screw, plastic utensils, popcorn, 2 Mickey ponchos, and more. I have to sit on the lid to latch the straps.  Sorry John and Brian.



In case you missed this during our posting war. I love my FREE Owners Locker.


----------



## Tonya2426

250 yet?


----------



## AnneR

How do they monitor thread length?


----------



## katscradle

Minnie Lor said:


> In case you missed this during our posting war. I love my FREE Owners Locker.



How did you get it for free?


----------



## tlcoke

katscradle said:


> It's not you!
> They did slow!!!!



My last post took 3 minutes to post.


----------



## sshaw10060

How did you get your OL for free?


----------



## Minnie Lor

krissy2803 said:


> Mine went too.





AnneR said:


> Me too - I thought it was my service.





Tonya2426 said:


> It's not you - it has started to crawl





kathrna said:


> It's happening to me, too.



Must be the stampede of Dissers wanting to get in on the posting war.


----------



## Tonya2426

How about now?


----------



## katscradle

250 now!!!


----------



## AnneR

250 ??


----------



## kathrna

Minnie Lor said:


> In case you missed this during our posting war. I love my FREE Owners Locker.



Why is it FREE Lorie and how many times do you get to pull it?


----------



## mainegal

five hundred yet?!


----------



## IWISHFORDISNEY

Slow here too.


----------



## tlcoke

Minnie Lor said:


> Must be the stampede of Dissers wanting to get in on the posting war.



you are probably right since we are soooo close.


----------



## sshaw10060

250 Yet?


----------



## Tonya2426

Now?

ETA - Darn 40 second rule!!!!


----------



## katscradle

20 seconds


----------



## AnneR

Kathy got it


----------



## kathrna

YAY!  page 250!


----------



## Minnie Lor

Do you know, I was the last poster before John shut it down. Maybe tonight? I need to go to bed soon.


----------



## mainegal

mainegal said:


> five hundred yet?!



I called it!!!!


----------



## tlcoke

Yeah we did it!!!


----------



## IWISHFORDISNEY

How do they stop the thread at 250?


----------



## krissy2803

sshaw10060 said:


> Southwest should start a new ad campaign touting your ability to by more souvenirs since you get 2 bags free



Actually that's exactly what I did.  Packed a flattened duffel for the trip down and checked it on the way home. Full of "stuff" bought at WDW.


----------



## AnneR

So now - do we all disappear in a puff of smoke?


----------



## sshaw10060

IWISHFORDISNEY said:


> How do they stop the thread at 250?



The webmaster will close it tomorrow and John will start the next thread.


----------



## mainegal

mainegal said:


> I called it!!!!



Opps - I called 500 when I meant 250!


----------



## tlcoke

our standings

AnneR	477
jeanigor	396
tlcoke	206
scarlett873	200
Minnie Lor	198
katscradle	194
DVCsince02	172
kathrna	169
3guysandagal	153
shellyminnie	101


----------



## IWISHFORDISNEY

The heat here is supposed to break on Tuesday thankfully.   Can you say heat wave.  Eeekkk 95


----------



## Tonya2426

IWISHFORDISNEY said:


> How do they stop the thread at 250?


 
One of the webmasters has to actually close the thread - it isn't automatic.


----------



## katscradle

Well we have made it to 250.
I am now declaring this posting war over.
With no winner..
Have a great night everyone!
They will probably close this thread at some point during the night.
So look for a new one in the morning.


----------



## sshaw10060

tlcoke said:


> our standings
> 
> AnneR	477
> jeanigor	396
> tlcoke	206
> scarlett873	200
> Minnie Lor	198
> katscradle	194
> DVCsince02	172
> kathrna	169
> 3guysandagal	153
> shellyminnie	101



Remind me how to pull up the standings.


----------



## Minnie Lor

kathrna said:


> Why is it FREE Lorie and how many times do you get to pull it?



Free for life and unlimited pulls. I won it at MouseFest '07 along with a three night stay at Doubletree and a copy of Realityland. I was in shock that I won the grand prize. Originally the OL was for a year and Brian yelled out at the last minute "Lifetime ownership"


----------



## tlcoke

There is Tornado watches out and Flood Watches & Warnings out, here.


----------



## AnneR

tlcoke said:


> our standings
> 
> AnneR	477
> jeanigor	396
> tlcoke	206
> scarlett873	200
> Minnie Lor	198
> katscradle	194
> DVCsince02	172
> kathrna	169
> 3guysandagal	153
> shellyminnie	101



I may be at the top of this list, but Todd has been busy most evenings this week and has hardly posted.  You better believe if he had been here tonight, he would of blown us all out of the water.


----------



## sshaw10060

Minnie Lor said:


> Free for life and unlimited pulls. I won it at MouseFest '07 along with a three night stay at Doubletree and a copy of Realityland. I was in shock that I won the grand prize. Originally the OL was for a year and Brian yelled out at the last minute "Lifetime ownership"



Way cool.  I just ordered an OL for our next trip.


----------



## mainegal

Enough!
Goodnight all!


----------



## IWISHFORDISNEY

I need to get my but in gear for DAP I have to get some touring plans in line for 14 people


----------



## tlcoke

sshaw10060 said:


> Remind me how to pull up the standings.



Go out to the main board and then click on the replies # and the list will come up.


----------



## AnneR

mainegal said:


> Enough!
> Goodnight all!



Thanks for helping tonight Lyn


----------



## katscradle

sshaw10060 said:


> Remind me how to pull up the standings.



On the main page to the right of the thread title
There is a place that tell how many posts were made.
Click on that and it will open a window.
This will show you everyone who has posted.


----------



## kathrna

Minnie Lor said:


> Free for life and unlimited pulls. I won it at MouseFest '07 along with a three night stay at Doubletree and a copy of Realityland. I was in shock that I won the grand prize. Originally the OL was for a year and Brian yelled out at the last minute "Lifetime ownership"



You go girl!!   That's awesome.  I've not invested b/c I don't want to be limited by the # of pulls.  You never know when I might want to show up down there.


----------



## AnneR

See everyone in the morning on the new thread.


----------



## mainegal

tlcoke said:


> There is Tornado watches out and Flood Watches & Warnings out, here.



I got a little freaked when I saw the tornado shelter in the Louisville airport!


----------



## krissy2803

tlcoke said:


> There is Tornado watches out and Flood Watches & Warnings out, here.



You be careful and stay safe!


----------



## Minnie Lor

tlcoke said:


> There is Tornado watches out and Flood Watches & Warnings out, here.



I didn't think it was going to be severe.  I'll have to go look at might sites before bed.


----------



## tlcoke

I got an email today, that said I came in Third place in a virtual Guess how many Pennies are in the Jar contest.  I have no clue what I won.


----------



## IWISHFORDISNEY

So how long did it take to close the thread.


----------



## sshaw10060

Night all. This makes it an even 100 posts for this thread.  See you on the new thread tomorrow.


----------



## IWISHFORDISNEY

Those cruise threads were flying like mad last Spring.


----------



## kathrna

Night Lyn!  
Tracey, be careful in the rain.  I hope that your car is parked on a hill.  Have safe travels and a wonderful time walking w/adorable Ferris!  I'll miss your "good morning" posts.


----------



## tlcoke

Good Night all, I'll see you on the new thread tomorrow.


----------



## AnneR

IWISHFORDISNEY said:


> So how long did it take to close the thread.



John started the last thread on 9/26 so 11 days


----------



## kathrna

Good night everyone!  See you on the new thread!


----------



## mainegal

AnneR said:


> Thanks for helping tonight Lyn



Just remember to take my flattie to see Mister Potato Head!


----------



## Minnie Lor

Good night all. I'll chat with you in the new thread too. Maybe if I remember my password I'll log in at work when I have a free moment.


----------



## tlcoke

kathrna said:


> Night Lyn!
> Tracey, be careful in the rain.  I hope that your car is parked on a hill.  Have safe travels and a wonderful time walking w/adorable Ferris!  I'll miss your "good morning" posts.



I'll have my computer with me, so I will still be checking in daily.  Plus I have my Iphone too.  

My car is parked on my driveway which is on an incline.

Good Night Everyone!!!


----------



## mainegal

tlcoke said:


> I got an email today, that said I came in Third place in a virtual Guess how many Pennies are in the Jar contest.  I have no clue what I won.



A trip to Walt Disney World Resort in Florida!!!


----------



## Minnie Lor

tlcoke said:


> I'll have my computer with me, so I will still be checking in daily.  Plus I have my Iphone too.
> 
> My car is parked on my driveway which is on an incline.
> 
> Good Night Everyone!!!



Have a great trip! Send us food porn, please.


----------



## IWISHFORDISNEY

tlcoke said:


> I got an email today, that said I came in Third place in a virtual Guess how many Pennies are in the Jar contest.  I have no clue what I won.



That sounds neat where did you find that?


----------



## tlcoke

mainegal said:


> A trip to Walt Disney World Resort in Florida!!!



I wish, but it was for a party/Novelty store like Oriental Trading Company, but one of their competitors.


----------



## AnneR

mainegal said:


> Just remember to take my flattie to see Mister Potato Head!



I'll have to have some help making a flattie but I will sure that you get to see Mr. Potato Head and I will even let you win at least once.


----------



## IWISHFORDISNEY

why am I wide awake at 11 pm


----------



## tlcoke

IWISHFORDISNEY said:


> That sounds neat where did you find that?



I am on their mailing list and I got an email with the contest link in it.


----------



## tlcoke

IWISHFORDISNEY said:


> why am I wide awake at 11 pm



same here Liz.  for me I am still winding down from my long day at work.


----------



## AnneR

Cuz your chatting with your DIS friends and we are a blast.


IWISHFORDISNEY said:


> why am I wide awake at 11 pm


----------



## tlcoke

I am signing off now for real.  Good Night Everyone!!!


----------



## Minnie Lor

tlcoke said:


> same here Liz.  for me I am still winding down from my long day at work.



I just looked at the weather map zoomed out. I see that you're in a watch box but yet we're getting the ban of rain. 7" and we're still in the middle of that band. Yikes! May need to find an alternate route to work.


----------



## IWISHFORDISNEY

tlcoke said:


> I am signing off now for real.  Good Night Everyone!!!



Night night.


----------



## AnneR

tlcoke said:


> I am signing off now for real.  Good Night Everyone!!!



I'm finishing my Yoville baking and doing the same.  Great fun tonight.


----------



## mainegal

katscradle said:


> On the main page to the right of the thread title
> There is a place that tell how many posts were made.
> Click on that and it will open a window.
> This will show you everyone who has posted.



WOW!

I was the thirteenth highest poster. And I don't think I am even going in December!


----------



## IWISHFORDISNEY

mainegal said:


> WOW!
> 
> I was the thirteenth highest poster. And I don't think I am even going in December!



  That is funny.


----------



## IWISHFORDISNEY

I broke out the wine.   I hate when DH is working nights.


----------



## georgemoe

Michelle sorry to hear about your Mom.

Got back from Illuminations with Shelly, Kim, and Deb, awhile ago. It was a nice time. Earlier in the day we were all with Tracy and Bill at a F&W demo. Good times!

Tomorrow we have a short day in the parks and then home. I'll most likely catch up with this topic on Saturday and start up my posts again. Kinda beat right now..

CYA peeps....


----------



## katscradle

I just thought I would come back in for a minute.
My computer went down and I had to restart.


----------



## katscradle

georgemoe said:


> Michelle sorry to hear about your Mom.
> 
> Got back from Illuminations with Shelly, Kim, and Deb, awhile ago. It was a nice time. Earlier in the day we were all with Tracy and Bill at a F&W demo. Good times!
> 
> Tomorrow we have a short day in the parks and then home. I'll most likely catch up with this topic on Saturday and start up my posts again. Kinda beat right now..
> 
> CYA peeps....




Night George Tell Deb I said hi!


----------



## katscradle

Cool they used my voicemail on the show! 
I was not expecting that.


----------



## 3guysandagal

katscradle said:


> Cool they used my voicemail on the show!
> I was not expecting that.



It was surprising to me as well.

So thats why I paid long distance charges from the cottage to Florida....







Last Post???


----------



## katscradle

Yes, but it was worth it.
I was looking at that view when I was leaving the voicemail.
You know the one that you posted.
Only the sun was shining.


----------



## mainegal

Woke up too early and couldn't get back to sleep!


----------



## AnneR

Morning all!

Lyn, sorry you couldn't sleep this morning.  Unfortunately, this is my usual routine.  I have been up for a while, had a cup of coffee, checked work email...

Friday mornings I work closer to home so it is more relaxed.  I actually cook breakfast for the girls - they get up without the ususal grumpiness so it is a much better way to start the last day of the week.

My personal DAP countdown:
63 days!

Hopefully, I can say good morning in the new thread this morning as well.


----------



## Minnie Lor

Good morning! It's 44 degrees and i think we ended up with 7.5 - 8" of rain. It's supposed to clear off today with the highs in the 50's. Brrrr. A little cold for October. Thanks Canada for the cold front.

Hope to chat with some of you later.

My personal countdown to DAP is 59 days and 5 hours.


----------



## tlcoke

Good Morning Everyone!!! I slept in until 6 AM this morning.   
But I am on Vacation!!!! 

We had strong storms move through over night dropping 2+" of rain, with lots more to come.  Good news is I slept through it.  

I need to go to the shopping this morning for a few items for my trip.  I'll check in off and on today, looking for the new thread.

I haven't listened to either of the shows yet.  I am debating on listening while I travel on Sunday, but who knows I may listen before then.

Have a good day everyone!!!!


----------



## tlcoke

Minnie Lor said:


> I just looked at the weather map zoomed out. I see that you're in a watch box but yet we're getting the ban of rain. 7" and we're still in the middle of that band. Yikes! May need to find an alternate route to work.



Luckily I don't have to go to work today and bail water.    Unfortunately the heaviest rain so far has been on my side of the Ohio River.  Major flooding being reported all across Southern Indiana.  There were some Tornado Warnings to our south in KY overnight.


----------



## tlcoke

georgemoe said:


> Michelle sorry to hear about your Mom.
> 
> Got back from Illuminations with Shelly, Kim, and Deb, awhile ago. It was a nice time. Earlier in the day we were all with Tracy and Bill at a F&W demo. Good times!
> 
> Tomorrow we have a short day in the parks and then home. I'll most likely catch up with this topic on Saturday and start up my posts again. Kinda beat right now..
> 
> CYA peeps....



George, Enjoy you last few hours in the park and have a safe trip home.  Just a warning though, the Rain is heading your way.


----------



## AnneR

Have a great day Lorie and Tracey - stay safe and dry.


----------



## mainegal

tlcoke said:


> I haven't listened to either of the shows yet.  I am debating on listening while I travel on Sunday, but who knows I may listen before then.



I am savingthe podcasts as my treat for my eight hour drive to new jersey on Saturday.


----------



## firsttimemom

Morning everyone! I have about 15 pages to plow through that I missed last night. Can't believe we haven't been shut down yet.


----------



## wildfan1473

Good Morning! 

I see I have lots of pages to sift through this morning.  I would have liked to have been here last night, but I was just too tired.

I got alot of packing done, now I'm just waiting for DH to get his stuff together.  I can officially check in , but i don't know how many suitcases we're checking in yet. 

I will try and pop in later, have a great day!


----------



## tlcoke

firsttimemom said:


> Morning everyone! I have about 15 pages to plow through that I missed last night. Can't believe we haven't been shut down yet.



I am expecting it anytime. We have to expect that Kevin is still asleep, since he is not a Morning Person.


----------



## tlcoke

I am off to Walmart and Sam's club and a few other places for items I need for my trip, then I check back in later this morning.


----------



## tlcoke

wildfan1473 said:


> Good Morning!
> 
> I see I have lots of pages to sift through this morning.  I would have liked to have been here last night, but I was just too tired.
> 
> I got alot of packing done, now I'm just waiting for DH to get his stuff together.  I can officially check in , but i don't know how many suitcases we're checking in yet.
> 
> I will try and pop in later, have a great day!



I check in for my flight to Texas tomorrow morning.  Have a good trip. If you are still going to be at WDW on Friday, PM me and maybe we can meet up somewhere to say Hi  to each other in person.


----------



## katscradle

Good Morning! 
My personal countdown is 53 Days!


----------



## shellyminnie

Morning. It is morning right?? I am exhausted from yesterday! 

We had a great time though!! Met up with George and Deb in the MK, had lunch, rode Pirates, and then headed over to Epcot. Did Living with the Land, Figment (Deb and George had never rode before), and then headed over to see Rock Harper, where we found Kim! Tracy and Bill wandered in a few minutes later. 

Had a great time watching Rock and making fun of the lady who was hosting (she was very annoying!!). He made Shrimp and White Cheese Grits and Tracy and Kim had never had grits before!! It was soooo good!! And we had a group picture taken with Rock!!

After Rock, George was hungry so we snacked around the world!! That was a blast!! If you go, you must get the Primavera (banana, strawberry, and peach slush in Italy) and the Chocolate Lava Cake (in Cork)!! They were out of this world and really hit the spot!!

After we made our way around the world, we stacked out a spot on the bridge by the International Gateway to watch Illuminations. And lo and behold, guess who came staggering by!! Apparently someone found the Tequila Bar in Mexico and was a very happy girl!!

Overall, it was great day and night!!


----------



## georgemoe

sshaw10060 said:


> Oh well, without the vodka it is just a cranberry slushie.  Maybe George can have a second one for me.



I never had one Scott.  Deb had one on Monday and Kim had one last night. Personally if I'm getting a slush it's got to be the Grey Goose lemon one.



katscradle said:


> Georgen posted he was heading for Canada and we did hear from him again.
> Does anyone else find some humor in that?



Georgen? Am I the swedish chef or something now?  My Canada kiosk report is still coming. No humor intended. 



IWISHFORDISNEY said:


> The heat here is supposed to break on Tuesday thankfully.   Can you say heat wave.  Eeekkk 95



Now you tell me Liz. Been a hot one for sure this week. 



tlcoke said:


> George, Enjoy you last few hours in the park and have a safe trip home.  Just a warning though, the Rain is heading your way.



Thanks Tracey. We plan to spend a few ours in the parks until early afternoon then start the MR process back to MCO. Our flight is at 6 PM. I hope you have a great trip.


----------



## georgemoe

shellyminnie said:


> Morning. It is morning right?? I am exhausted from yesterday!
> 
> We had a great time though!! Met up with George and Deb in the MK, had lunch, rode Pirates, and then headed over to Epcot. Did Living with the Land, Figment (Deb and George had never rode before), and then headed over to see Rock Harper, where we found Kim! Tracy and Bill wandered in a few minutes later.
> 
> Had a great time watching Rock and making fun of the lady who was hosting (she was very annoying!!). He made Shrimp and White Cheese Grits and Tracy and Kim had never had grits before!! It was soooo good!! And we had a group picture taken with Rock!!
> 
> After Rock, George was hungry so we snacked around the world!! That was a blast!! If you go, you must get the Primavera (banana, strawberry, and peach slush in Italy) and the Chocolate Lava Cake (in Cork)!! They were out of this world and really hit the spot!!
> 
> After we made our way around the world, we stacked out a spot on the bridge by the International Gateway to watch Illuminations. And lo and behold, guess who came staggering by!! Apparently someone found the Tequila Bar in Mexico and was a very happy girl!!
> 
> Overall, it was great day and night!!



Well put Shelly. I was trying not to mention the stagger part. But I think it was more of a Frankenstein walk immitation.

With all this heat you would figure it hard to catch a cold in Florida. Well I somehow did. Hopefully I've not passed it on to my DIS friends. Shelly if you catch a cold it's Deb's fault. 

Hopefully it doesn't get any worse cause I hate walking around with the nose drip.


----------



## jeanigor

firsttimemom said:


> Morning everyone! I have about 15 pages to plow through that I missed last night. Can't believe we haven't been shut down yet.





tlcoke said:


> I am expecting it anytime. We have to expect that Kevin is still asleep, since he is not a Morning Person.



Kevin isn't usually the one to shut it down....


----------



## dpuck1998

shellyminnie said:


> Morning. It is morning right?? I am exhausted from yesterday!
> 
> We had a great time though!! Met up with George and Deb in the MK, had lunch, rode Pirates, and then headed over to Epcot. Did Living with the Land, Figment (Deb and George had never rode before), and then headed over to see Rock Harper, where we found Kim! Tracy and Bill wandered in a few minutes later.
> 
> Had a great time watching Rock and making fun of the lady who was hosting (she was very annoying!!). He made Shrimp and White Cheese Grits and Tracy and Kim had never had grits before!! It was soooo good!! And we had a group picture taken with Rock!!
> 
> After Rock, George was hungry so we snacked around the world!! That was a blast!! If you go, you must get the Primavera (banana, strawberry, and peach slush in Italy) and the Chocolate Lava Cake (in Cork)!! They were out of this world and really hit the spot!!
> 
> After we made our way around the world, we stacked out a spot on the bridge by the International Gateway to watch Illuminations. And lo and behold, guess who came staggering by!! Apparently someone found the Tequila Bar in Mexico and was a very happy girl!!
> 
> Overall, it was great day and night!!



I love shrimp and grits! Had them in Savannah for the first time and there were great!!


----------



## safetymom

Never had shrimp and grits.  For that matter never had grits.


----------



## georgemoe

dpuck1998 said:


> I love shrimp and grits! Had them in Savannah for the first time and there were great!!



These are the grits we had yesterday. I'll be ordering some for sure.

http://www.hoppinjohns.com/cgi-bin/screenbld.asp?Request=JohnsProducts


----------



## scarlett873

Wow...still open! 

Morning! Got tons of homework to do today before I can meet up with the Indy DISers at Cheesecake Factory tonight!


----------



## shellyminnie

georgemoe said:


> I never had one Scott.  Deb had one on Monday and Kim had one last night. Personally if I'm getting a slush it's got to be the Grey Goose lemon one.
> .



I had a sip of Kim's and I wasn't too crazy about it either. Of course, I don't like cranberry juice and that had a lot of cranberry juice in it.



georgemoe said:


> With all this heat you would figure it hard to catch a cold in Florida. Well I somehow did. Hopefully I've not passed it on to my DIS friends. Shelly if you catch a cold it's Deb's fault.
> 
> Hopefully it doesn't get any worse cause I hate walking around with the nose drip.



That happened to me when I came home from Indy! I think its the drastic change in temperature. I blamed it on Aaron! 



safetymom said:


> Never had shrimp and grits.  For that matter never had grits.


----------



## georgemoe

I think it's good fun to blame things on Aaron. 

Got both of this weeks shows on my phone now for the flight home.


----------



## scarlett873

I really hate losing the mortgage payment booklet every month...


----------



## wildfan1473

tlcoke said:


> I check in for my flight to Texas tomorrow morning.  Have a good trip. If you are still going to be at WDW on Friday, PM me and maybe we can meet up somewhere to say Hi  to each other in person.



Friday is our "up in the air" day.  We leave Friday evening, and I have no idea where we will be.  I will try to touch base with you either through here or FB.

Enjoy your trip!


----------



## DVCsince02

mainegal said:


> What the _heck _is a Mommy Makeover?!





kathrna said:


> After you're done have kids, you go in for some work.  Usually a breast lift/enhancement and tummy tuck and perhaps a little bit of liposuction.
> I had a neighbor in Florida do it all at once.  It was disasterous.  The recovery time for just one of those surgeries is brutal, but to try to recover from all three at once.  She was a mess!  From her experience, I would never have it done.



Sorry to hear about your friend having a hard time.  But I think I would do the same.  I only plan on 1 surgery so getting it all done in one shot is for me.



tlcoke said:


> Hi Everyone!!
> I am officially on Vacation Now.



Nice!



sshaw10060 said:


> All the female cosmetic surgery talk is making me uncomfortable.



Goof!



mainegal said:


> Oh, my!
> Thanks for the explanation. I am not a mommy. And not likely to have that sort of surgery. Better that I just try to eat better and keep up with fitness activities!



I agree that eating healthy and exercising is the right thing, but there are some things that can't be fixed with that.  When I was pregnant with Evan I had abdominal muscle separation.  No exercise will fix that.  So when the day comes to get my mommy makeover I will ge that repaired too.



Tonya2426 said:


> I could go for a mommy makeover even if I haven't had babies.



You are beautiful!



katscradle said:


> 1
> 2
> 3
> 4
> I declare a posting war!!!!



I am so proud.



Tonya2426 said:


> It's hard to harvest my crops, watch Project Runway, Housewives of Atlanta and keep up with a posting war.



Roller Coaster Kingdom!!!



krissy2803 said:


> Hi! I'm just not a big poster..as is evedent by my post count.



Welcome!



tlcoke said:


> Mine will have to be the non-alcohlic kind as I don't drink.  I am allergic to Sulfites, which occur in the distilling/fermentation process in many alcoholic beverages, so I avoid all to be safe.



Well, that's no fun.



katscradle said:


> George posted he was heading for Canada and we did hear from him again.
> Does anyone else find some humor in that?



Yes!



Tonya2426 said:


> Better watch out the DIS Cougar Pride will be following also    You might be in danger.



Me-ow!



scarlett873 said:


> Are you guys determined to close this thread out tonight? I think I'm too tired to play...



I was reading Breaking Dawn for the 3rd time.  Isle Emse!



katscradle said:


> Well we were the ones with the bright idea to bring Maple Syrup as FE gifts in May. So needless to say our suitcases were lighter going home.



Tasty!



katscradle said:


> Well we have made it to 250.
> I am now declaring this posting war over.
> With no winner..
> Have a great night everyone!
> They will probably close this thread at some point during the night.
> So look for a new one in the morning.



Great job being the war referee!



IWISHFORDISNEY said:


> Those cruise threads were flying like mad last Spring.



I have no idea what you are talking about.


----------



## ADP

Good morning everyone!!!  
Looking forward to seeing the Indy Peeps tonight!  Mmmmmm....Cheeeeeeessscaaaaake!!!!  



georgemoe said:


> I think it's good fun to blame things on Aaron.


GEORGE!!!  I thought we were friends!?!?!?  You can forget that drink I was going to buy you during DAP DATW.


----------



## sshaw10060

georgemoe said:


> I never had one Scott.  Deb had one on Monday and Kim had one last night. Personally if I'm getting a slush it's got to be the Grey Goose lemon one.



George, there is a reason God gave you two hands.


----------



## tlcoke

wildfan1473 said:


> Friday is our "up in the air" day.  We leave Friday evening, and I have no idea where we will be.  I will try to touch base with you either through here or FB.
> 
> Enjoy your trip!



Sounds good.  Hope to see you on Friday.


----------



## IWISHFORDISNEY

Good Morning everyone.    We are not shut down yet!!   Whoo hoo.


----------



## scarlett873

Found the mortgage payment book! Just in case anyone was worried...

Now to lose it again next month!


----------



## shellyminnie

scarlett873 said:


> Wow...still open!
> 
> Morning! Got tons of homework to do today before I can meet up with the Indy DISers at Cheesecake Factory tonight!



Have fun!! Eat a piece of cheesecake for me!!


----------



## IWISHFORDISNEY

georgemoe said:


> Well put Shelly. I was trying not to mention the stagger part. But I think it was more of a Frankenstein walk immitation.
> 
> With all this heat you would figure it hard to catch a cold in Florida. Well I somehow did. Hopefully I've not passed it on to my DIS friends. Shelly if you catch a cold it's Deb's fault.
> 
> Hopefully it doesn't get any worse cause I hate walking around with the nose drip.



I have a cold too and I live here.  LOL.   I think all those people passing through the world leave alot of germs.   I am sure the little girl hacking on Soaring next to me a few weeks ago got me sick.    I am livng on Tylenol cold.   I hope you feel better fast.


----------



## scarlett873

Morning Multi-Quote Queen!  It's been so long since I've heard your voice, I think I've forgotten what you sound like...

It's rainy and dreary here today. A little chilly too...Makes it hard to do homework in the dining room. I've got no sunlight coming in!


----------



## scarlett873

shellyminnie said:


> Have fun!! Eat a piece of cheesecake for me!!


I'll be lucky to eat a piece for me, let alone someone else!  

And for the record, I'm not promising any drunk dials tonight. Cheesecake Factory tends to be LOUD making it difficult to hear anything on a phone...at least for me...So please don't feel offended if there are no calls to anyone!  If it proves to be quiet tonight, you never know who might call!


----------



## katscradle

georgemoe said:


> Georgen? Am I the swedish chef or something now?  My Canada kiosk report is still coming. No humor intended.



No Just thought you might have gotten lost on your way to Canada!

As for the n a mis spell, sorry.


----------



## katscradle

dpuck1998 said:


> I love shrimp and grits! Had them in Savannah for the first time and there were great!!



I have never had grits, let alone shimp and grits!


----------



## DVCsince02

scarlett873 said:


> Morning Multi-Quote Queen!  It's been so long since I've heard your voice, I think I've forgotten what you sound like...



  You miss me, admit it.


----------



## katscradle

scarlett873 said:


> Wow...still open!
> 
> Morning! Got tons of homework to do today before I can meet up with the Indy DISers at Cheesecake Factory tonight!



Good luck with the homework, and have fun tonight!


----------



## scarlett873

DVCsince02 said:


> You miss me, admit it.



Well duh...when are you moving to Indy? 

Hey...I just noticed the countdown timer for PCC 2.0 says 429 days! DH and I had our very first date way back in 1988 on 4/29... Always been a lucky set of numbers for me! Wonder if it means I'll get a call today about that job...one can hope!


----------



## Dodie

Wow. This thread is still open! Good morning everyone!


----------



## katscradle

DVCsince02 said:


> I agree that eating healthy and exercising is the right thing, but there are some things that can't be fixed with that.  When I was pregnant with Evan I had abdominal muscle separation.  No exercise will fix that.  So when the day comes to get my mommy makeover I will ge that repaired too.
> 
> I am so proud.
> 
> Yes!
> 
> Great job being the war referee!



Thank you Jen!
You are right there are some things that cannot be fixed any other way.


----------



## kathrna

Morning everyone!

Liz & George, sorry that you're feeling under the weather.  I hope it passes quickly.  

I figure John & Kevin are not up yet.  Whenever they stumble over to the coffee pot (or whatever their afternoon beverage is) they'll be in to shut us down.  

Enjoy your Friday!


----------



## firsttimemom

katscradle said:


> I have never had grits, let alone shimp and grits!



mmmmmm grits! Cheese grits are my favorite.


----------



## DVCsince02

scarlett873 said:


> Well duh...when are you moving to Indy?
> 
> Hey...I just noticed the countdown timer for PCC 2.0 says 429 days! DH and I had our very first date way back in 1988 on 4/29... Always been a lucky set of numbers for me! Wonder if it means I'll get a call today about that job...one can hope!



Hellooooo, we've had this conversation.  5 of us and only 2 of you.  It's easier for you to move here.  Plus, you'll be close to the beach.



katscradle said:


> Thank you Jen!
> You are right there are some things that cannot be fixed any other way.


----------



## scarlett873

I really don't want to do this week's homework. This class is making me nutty...and no comments from the peanut gallery either!


----------



## scarlett873

DVCsince02 said:


> Hellooooo, we've had this conversation.  5 of us and only 2 of you.  It's easier for you to move here.  Plus, you'll be close to the beach.



You are no fun...


----------



## DVCsince02

scarlett873 said:


> You are no fun...


----------



## Renysmom

Happy Friday everyone.. Hope everyone has some great plans for the weekend.  Hopefully the rain stays away from here as we are suppose to go apple picking .  

 Whatever youu have planned make it a good one

Oh and 3 weeks from today I arrive in Port Canaveral for my 7 day western!!!


----------



## Madi100

Good morning all!  Looks like I've missed a lot of posting.  Busy with soccer and cross country last night.  Madi did great in her race.  She's pretty steady with her times - 16.50 seems to be the average.  Her goal last night was to beat the girl that beat her on Monday, and she did, so she was happy.  I do not think Madi is a great cold weather runner.  It was freezing yesterday, and she struggled to warm up.  But, she still did great.


----------



## Minnie Lor

firsttimemom said:


> mmmmmm grits! Cheese grits are my favorite.



You and me both! Yum. Love plain grits with butter and lemon pepper. I adore cheese grits with a little garlic, mix an egg in an egg or two and bake. Puffs up and is yummo. I've had it topped with green and red peppers, chopped ham, and onion but never grits. That's a cajun thing but sounds good.

And yes, I'm at work checking the Dis.

Hi John!


----------



## Madi100

An update on the house we made an offer on.  We offered low know, but it has been on the market for 1 1/2 years.  So, we offered, they countered, we went up a little, and their counter was the same as their first, which is $6,000 less than what they paid for it.  The houses in their neighborhood have dropped in price.  The builder was way over charging people and either the first buyers took big losses as they sold or the builder finally ended up selling way below.  One was listed and sold for 70,000 off of the original listing price - that is how overpriced they were.


----------



## hideeh

Good morning!  1/2 day of work for me today.  Our schools are dismissing at 11:30 for professional development hours. Miss Elyse and I are going to have some girl time. Hopefully she likes buying refridgerators. 

To those beginning their vacations...have an awesome time and travel safe.

George & Deb- safe travels home. Sounds like you are bringing home some good memories.

Brandie-hopefully today is the day! Glad you found the mortgage book. The bank will be happy too!

Indy DIS'ers enjoy the Cheesecake Factory. One of my absolute favorite places.

Scott-sounds like everything worked out for the best with your student. Good luck picking up the slack.

DAP is getting closer!


----------



## DVCsince02

Sorry to hear about the house drama Nicole.  The right one is out there for you.


----------



## scarlett873

Madi100 said:


> An update on the house we made an offer on.  We offered low know, but it has been on the market for 1 1/2 years.  So, we offered, they countered, we went up a little, and their counter was the same as their first, which is $6,000 less than what they paid for it.  The houses in their neighborhood have dropped in price.  The builder was way over charging people and either the first buyers took big losses as they sold or the builder finally ended up selling way below.  One was listed and sold for 70,000 off of the original listing price - that is how overpriced they were.


Here's hoping some good house news comes your way soon!


----------



## Madi100

DVCsince02 said:


> Sorry to hear about the house drama Nicole.  The right one is out there for you.





scarlett873 said:


> Here's hoping some good house news comes your way soon!



As sure as you all are probably sick of hearing about my house drama, I'm sick of dealing with it.  I REALLY like the house, too.


----------



## IWISHFORDISNEY

Madi100 said:


> An update on the house we made an offer on.  We offered low know, but it has been on the market for 1 1/2 years.  So, we offered, they countered, we went up a little, and their counter was the same as their first, which is $6,000 less than what they paid for it.  The houses in their neighborhood have dropped in price.  The builder was way over charging people and either the first buyers took big losses as they sold or the builder finally ended up selling way below.  One was listed and sold for 70,000 off of the original listing price - that is how overpriced they were.



Good Luck I hope they take your offer.


----------



## DVCsince02

Madi100 said:


> As sure as you all are probably sick of hearing about my house drama, I'm sick of dealing with it.  I REALLY like the house, too.



Not sick of it at all.  You vent all you need to.  It's hard not getting emotionally attached to a house, but you do.  I've had my eye on one for a while, but the Powerball Fairy has lost my address.


----------



## mainegal

Madi100 said:


> An update on the house we made an offer on.  We offered low know, but it has been on the market for 1 1/2 years.  So, we offered, they countered, we went up a little, and their counter was the same as their first, which is $6,000 less than what they paid for it.  The houses in their neighborhood have dropped in price.  The builder was way over charging people and either the first buyers took big losses as they sold or the builder finally ended up selling way below.  One was listed and sold for 70,000 off of the original listing price - that is how overpriced they were.



It is indeed a shame that homes were bought at such inflated prices. Tough to swallow and accept the loss of $6,000 less than was paid.

I guess I am still happy living in my rented apartment. We have done the math every which way and think we come out ahead or close to even in cash years from now vs. having a house to maintain.


----------



## katscradle

Madi100 said:


> An update on the house we made an offer on.  We offered low know, but it has been on the market for 1 1/2 years.  So, we offered, they countered, we went up a little, and their counter was the same as their first, which is $6,000 less than what they paid for it.  The houses in their neighborhood have dropped in price.  The builder was way over charging people and either the first buyers took big losses as they sold or the builder finally ended up selling way below.  One was listed and sold for 70,000 off of the original listing price - that is how overpriced they were.




Nicole I am sorry to hear that they are being so stubborn.
I am thinking that may this is not the house for you, but only you and James can decide that.
Have you continued looking at other houses?
Maybe something nicer will come along.


----------



## Madi100

katscradle said:


> Nicole I am sorry to hear that they are being so stubborn.
> I am thinking that may this is not the house for you, but only you and James can decide that.
> Have you continued looking at other houses?
> Maybe something nicer will come along.



The part that makes this house so appealing is that it is newer.  Newer = me not having to be mad at James because he can't/won't fix anything.  It's in town, which a lot of the newer homes in my community are outside city limits, thus crossing a busy 4 lane highway anytime you want to go anywhere.  We don't have to find any place until February, so we've got time, but it would have been nice to move before Christmas.  The thing that makes this house so unappealing to most is that the backyard is the size of a postage stamp.  It's very small.  But, all the kids in the neighborhood play in front.  So, for us, not an issue.


----------



## chirurgeon

Madi100 said:


> The part that makes this house so appealing is that it is newer.  Newer = me not having to be mad at James because he can't/won't fix anything.  It's in town, which a lot of the newer homes in my community are outside city limits, thus crossing a busy 4 lane highway anytime you want to go anywhere.  We don't have to find any place until February, so we've got time, but it would have been nice to move before Christmas.  The thing that makes this house so unappealing to most is that the backyard is the size of a postage stamp.  It's very small.  But, all the kids in the neighborhood play in front.  So, for us, not an issue.



Good luck with the house, Nicole.  Who knows, while this is going on maybe "the perfect" house will fall in your lap.

Kim


----------



## scarlett873

Madi100 said:


> The part that makes this house so appealing is that it is newer.  Newer = me not having to be mad at James because he can't/won't fix anything.  It's in town, which a lot of the newer homes in my community are outside city limits, thus crossing a busy 4 lane highway anytime you want to go anywhere.  We don't have to find any place until February, so we've got time, but it would have been nice to move before Christmas.  The thing that makes this house so unappealing to most is that the backyard is the size of a postage stamp.  It's very small.  But, all the kids in the neighborhood play in front.  So, for us, not an issue.


That's probably the biggest reason why we built our house. There were lots of nice, but older, homes in the area we wanted to live. But we really aren't fix it up kind of people. We wanted something that we could move in to and not worry about the furnace, etc for awhile! We've been here 5 years now and would like something different, but with the market today, it's just not possible. We live in a very rural area with not much around us. The house across the street from us has been on the market now for 2 years. We know the asking price of it and it's a lot less than what he paid for it...


----------



## katscradle

Madi100 said:


> The part that makes this house so appealing is that it is newer.  Newer = me not having to be mad at James because he can't/won't fix anything.  It's in town, which a lot of the newer homes in my community are outside city limits, thus crossing a busy 4 lane highway anytime you want to go anywhere.  We don't have to find any place until February, so we've got time, but it would have been nice to move before Christmas.  The thing that makes this house so unappealing to most is that the backyard is the size of a postage stamp.  It's very small.  But, all the kids in the neighborhood play in front.  So, for us, not an issue.



I do understand completely what you are going through.
I don't know where you go from here, but maybe time will help.
I know when we were selling One house in 2007 people came with an offer.
We signed it back at a different price.
Then they were gone for 10 days and we had thought they had moved on.
Then they came back with another offer that was what we were looking for, but not the asking and we accepted it.


----------



## mainegal

I am afraid I will forget over the weekend...

Happy Thanksgiving to our Canadian firends!


----------



## exwdwcm

HAPPY FRIDAY Dis friends!

you guys have fun in Indy tonight- eat lots of good cheesecake and some adult beverages too! 

George and Liz- feel better soon. 

Nicole- sorry about all the house stuff, i hope something great comes your way soon.  

Jen- i think you look fantastic, but i understand the mommy makeover thing- heck i work in the business.   your body does change in ways that sometimes exercise can't fix.   I have seriously been considering (after baby #2) doing a natural b**b aug- we have a water lipo that harvests your own fat for immediate re-injection.   so no silicone or surgery again 10 years later- use your own fat!   I might have to do that one.  BFing wasn't kind to me!   Plus, one of the plastic surgeons we work with said that if they take the fat from say your thighs and that is where you normally gain weight first, well then if you gain weight, it will be in your b**bs now! too funny.

grits- love em- you guys are making me HUNGRY!


----------



## Tonya2426

DVCsince02 said:


> Hellooooo, we've had this conversation. 5 of us and only 2 of you. It's easier for you to move here. Plus, you'll be close to the beach.


 


scarlett873 said:


> You are no fun...


 

Hellllloooooo!!!!!!  The solution is for everyone to move to Florida.


----------



## halliesmommy01

I posted a thread below but wanted to make sure you guys saw this. Her dad is doing ok now it is her mom.


I just got a text from Jackie. Her Mom is now at the ER. Not sure what is going on yet. She asked if you could send her more positive thoughts and pixie dust.


----------



## katscradle

mainegal said:


> I am afraid I will forget over the weekend...
> 
> Happy Thanksgiving to our Canadian firends!




Thank you!
I am trying to get the laundry done and the packing as well.
That way when John comes home I just have a few last minute things to grab at the store. 
Then we can head north.
I am so excited as tonight on our way north I get to pick up my gun..
There will be some target practice this weekend I am hoping.


----------



## aGoofyMom

katscradle said:


> Thank you!
> I am trying to get the laundry done and the packing as well.
> That way when John comes home I just have a few last minute things to grab at the store.
> Then we can head north.
> I am so excited as tonight on our way north I get to pick up my gun..
> There will be some target practice this weekend I am hoping.



You even told me to check in over here yesterday afternoon...and I didn't get to it!  Dang!  that was one big posting war.  Have fun at the cottage.
We have a busy weekend around here, Thanksgiving, Oktoberfest and a local County Fair (my sister won 3 ribbons & her son is showing animals with 4H)

Add me to the list of those with colds...I have no one but DD to blame, and I am doing my best not to give it back to her.


Hi everyone!  
Happy Weekend...and have fun in Indy!


----------



## katscradle

aGoofyMom said:


> You even told me to check in over here yesterday afternoon...and I didn't get to it!  Dang!  that was one big posting war.  Have fun at the cottage.
> We have a busy weekend around here, Thanksgiving, Oktoberfest and a local County Fair (my sister won 3 ribbons & her son is showing animals with 4H)
> 
> Add me to the list of those with colds...I have no one but DD to blame, and I am doing my best not to give it back to her.
> 
> 
> Hi everyone!
> Happy Weekend...and have fun in Indy!




Donna sorry about the cold, hope you feel better soon.
Have a great Thanksgiving.


----------



## DVCsince02

exwdwcm said:


> Jen- i think you look fantastic, but i understand the mommy makeover thing- heck i work in the business.   your body does change in ways that sometimes exercise can't fix.   I have seriously been considering (after baby #2) doing a natural b**b aug- we have a water lipo that harvests your own fat for immediate re-injection.   so no silicone or surgery again 10 years later- use your own fat!   I might have to do that one.  BFing wasn't kind to me!   Plus, one of the plastic surgeons we work with said that if they take the fat from say your thighs and that is where you normally gain weight first, well then if you gain weight, it will be in your b**bs now! too funny.



Awe, thanks!  Three babies have not been kind to my body, but they are worth it.  I didn't get any stretch marks until the 3rd and even then, just 2 and they are small.  The muscle separation was difficult.  I had no idea why I had so much pain.  It literally felt like my insides were being ripped apart.  So when I get that tummy tuck, the doc will lace the muscles back together like a corset.  Maybe for once in  my life I'll have a flat stomach.  The "girls"  have also suffered from BFing, then factor in the size and gravity.

Sending good thoughts to Jackie and her family!


----------



## AnneR

Wow!

I was really expecting to come home to a new thread.

At least we can still continue our chat.

To all those attending the Indy meet - have a great time.

Nicole - good luck with the house.

I'm at home this weekend, probably doing some prep for our Halloween trip, Homecoming Dress shopping and of course all the weekend chores.


----------



## Dodie

Tonya2426 said:


> Hellllloooooo!!!!!!  The solution is for everyone to move to Florida.



I agree, Tonya. That is the solution for ALL OF US, isn't it?  Maybe someday...

P.S. I can't believe this thread is still here. Maybe I'll be the last post.


----------



## sshaw10060

I want a new thread, I want  new thread, I want a new thread ............


----------



## 3guysandagal

Have a good weekend everyone! 
Thoughts going out to Chickie and her Mom. 

Now, maybe Alex and John can get to that next thread.....

Last post???
(Hint hint)


----------



## katscradle

sshaw10060 said:


> I want a new thread, I want  new thread, I want a new thread ............



Me too please!!!!


----------



## Tonya2426

Dodie said:


> I agree, Tonya. That is the solution for ALL OF US, isn't it? Maybe someday...


 
We should all move to the same neighborhood!!!!


----------



## 3guysandagal

katscradle said:


> Me too please!!!!



Always wanting more.....


----------



## 3guysandagal

We could always make a run for 4000... 

just sayin' ........


----------



## AnneR

Maybe it's taking this long cuzz John has a lot of information to include in his update


----------



## Annette_VA

Tonya2426 said:


> We should all move to the same neighborhood!!!!



Ooh, and we could do those progressive dinner parties where you go house to house and you could lead the way with the LIGHTSABER!


----------



## Tonya2426

Annette_VA said:


> Ooh, and we could do those progressive dinner parties where you go house to house and you could lead the way with the LIGHTSABER!


 
Now you're thinkin'!!!!!


----------



## 3guysandagal

AnneR said:


> Maybe it's taking this long cuzz John has a lot of information to include in his update



Yeah! Thats it! Woot Woot!


----------



## AnneR

We could really get ambitious and make a run to 300 pages.  That might get some attention.


----------



## 3guysandagal

Annette_VA said:


> Ooh, and we could do those progressive dinner parties where you go house to house and you could lead the way with the LIGHTSABER!



....and dragging a slushie machine behind us,,,,,,


----------



## 3guysandagal

AnneR said:


> We could really get ambitious and make a run to 300 pages.  That might get some attention.



Post 4000 is closer, I vote that first.....it was very elusive during PCC 1.0

Theeeennnnn we head for 300!!!


----------



## AnneR

3guysandagal said:


> Post 4000 is closer, I vote that first...
> 
> Theeeennnnn we head for 300!!!



You're on


----------



## 3guysandagal

I was editing while you posted...oops


----------



## AnneR

I'm getting close to 800 posts - only one more to go.

LOL - they are almost all in this thread.


----------



## 3guysandagal

Here comes 800.....


----------



## Tonya2426

3guysandagal said:


> ....and dragging a slushie machine behind us,,,,,,


 

If we all move to the same neighborhood in Florida then I will buy a slushie machine.   Party at my house!!!!


----------



## AnneR

I should be analyzing financial reports but...
well this thread is more fun and the print is so small on the report.  What to choose...


----------



## shellyminnie

Tonya2426 said:


> Hellllloooooo!!!!!!  The solution is for everyone to move to Florida.



Good idea!! 



Tonya2426 said:


> We should all move to the same neighborhood!!!!



Oooh . . . even better!!


----------



## 3guysandagal

Tonya2426 said:


> Now you're thinkin'!!!!!





Tonya2426 said:


> If we all move to the same neighborhood in Florida then I will buy a slushie machine.   Party at my house!!!!



Now YOU are thinkin!!!!


----------



## Dodie

I just bought matinee tickets for opening day (11/20) of "New Moon" for a coworker and myself. She and I are taking a half-day vacation!  We're going to the 1:00 p.m. show to hopefully avoid some of the screaming teenage girls (who SHOULD be in school).  I bought one extra ticket, just in case someone decides to tag along at the last minute.

This thread is STILL open?!!!


----------



## katscradle

Hey what about me!


----------



## Tonya2426

3guysandagal said:


> Now YOU are thinkin!!!!


 



Oooooooooo and I will decorate the pool area with Mickey Lightsabers instead of tiki torches!!!!!


----------



## katscradle

3guysandagal said:


> Now YOU are thinkin!!!!



Congrats hon, but you can come home now.
Kenny is already giving me a hard time about being grounded.


----------



## katscradle

So your actually going to make a run for 4000?


----------



## 3guysandagal

katscradle said:


> Congrats hon, but you can come home now.
> Kenny is already giving me a hard time about being grounded.




But that will mean I will miss 4000....


----------



## katscradle

3guysandagal said:


> But that will mean I will miss 4000....




Not with the way you drive!


----------



## Tonya2426

Dodie said:


> I just bought matinee tickets for opening day (11/20) of "New Moon" for a coworker and myself. She and I are taking a half-day vacation! We're going to the 1:00 p.m. show to hopefully avoid some of the screaming teenage girls (who SHOULD be in school). I bought one extra ticket, just in case someone decides to tag along at the last minute.


 
When Brandie gets her job  (because we know she will) she won't be able to go with you.  .  Oh well, guess you will have to see it again with Brandie.


----------



## AnneR

If its just a couple of us - its gonna take a while


----------



## katscradle

AnneR said:


> If its just a couple of us - its gonna take a while



You can say that again!
Geez people!


----------



## 3guysandagal

katscradle said:


> Not with the way you drive!




Hmmmmmm....93 posts....30 minutes away....
average of 3 posts per minute......
I dont think i can make it Babe...


----------



## katscradle

3guysandagal said:


> Hmmmmmm....93 posts....30 minutes away....
> average of 3 posts per minute......
> I dont think i can make it Babe...



Just remember I have some shopping to do when you get home.
I also want you to grapht out a couple more lines of my knitting project before we go.


----------



## AnneR

3guysandagal said:


> Hmmmmmm....93 posts....30 minutes away....
> average of 3 posts per minute......
> I dont think i can make it Babe...



Seems like you need to get busy


----------



## Annette_VA

Tonya2426 said:


> If we all move to the same neighborhood in Florida then I will buy a slushie machine.   Party at my house!!!!



You're on! 



Tonya2426 said:


> Oooooooooo and I will decorate the pool area with Mickey Lightsabers instead of tiki torches!!!!!



Is it Don or George that has the giant inflatable Mickey movie screen?  Whichever it is, he needs to come, too!


----------



## AnneR

I feel like I am in the middle of something.


----------



## katscradle

Annette_VA said:


> You're on!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is it Don or George that has the giant inflatable Mickey movie screen?  Whichever it is, he needs to come, too!



You will have to let John and I know when this party is to happen so we can come for a visit.


----------



## katscradle

AnneR said:


> I feel like I am in the middle of something.




You are a posting war!


----------



## Dodie

Don and George *both *do the outside movies on the big screen!!!!  It could be our own multiplex theater.


----------



## scarlett873

3guysandagal said:


> Hmmmmmm....93 posts....30 minutes away....
> average of 3 posts per minute......
> I dont think i can make it Babe...



I think my head just exploded...


----------



## 3guysandagal

She is forgetting that I have her car today....
Do you REALLY want me to try and make it, dear?


----------



## katscradle

scarlett873 said:


> I think my head just exploded...



I am right there with you Brandie!


----------



## Tonya2426

Annette_VA said:


> Is it Don or George that has the giant inflatable Mickey movie screen? Whichever it is, he needs to come, too!


 
I know Don has one.  Shouldn't be too hard to convince Squishy to join the party - especially if we give him a camera and a steeek.


----------



## katscradle

3guysandagal said:


> She is forgetting that I have her car today....
> Do you REALLY want me to try and make it, dear?



Incase you didn't look the milage is over the 2000 mark.


----------



## AnneR

scarlett873 said:


> I think my head just exploded...



Brandie just go with the flow - help him get his posts in so he can get home.  Kat wants to shop.


----------



## katscradle

Yes please help I need to go shopping!


----------



## Tonya2426

katscradle said:


> You will have to let John and I know when this party is to happen so we can come for a visit.


 
Honey, you're moving to Florida too!!!    No need to come for a visit you'll just be just down the street.


----------



## Dodie

Did we ever get a PCC 1.0 thread up to 4K? I don't recall.


----------



## 3guysandagal

Tonya2426 said:


> Honey, you're moving to Florida too!!!    No need to come for a visit you'll just be just down the street.



My vote for neighbourhood....

Celebration!!


----------



## AnneR

Work to the side 

This is much more important.  I can figure out revenue deficiencies later.


----------



## katscradle

Tonya2426 said:


> Honey, you're moving to Florida too!!!    No need to come for a visit you'll just be just down the street.



Why do you have an in with the imagration office.
I would gladly become American if I could live in Florida.


----------



## katscradle

dodie said:


> did we ever get a pcc 1.0 thread up to 4k? I don't recall.



no!!!

Wait 8 seconds!


----------



## tiggerbell

Tonya2426 said:


> I know Don has one. Shouldn't be too hard to convince Squishy to join the party - especially if we give him a camera and a steeek.


 

If you hand Don a camera on a steek, all productive values Don posesses go downhill...


----------



## AnneR

Have to wait for high school graduation before planning the move to Florida.


----------



## 3guysandagal

Dodie said:


> Did we ever get a PCC 1.0 thread up to 4K? I don't recall.




I know we made quite a few runs for it but Alex always seemed to pop our balloon.....


----------



## katscradle

tiggerbell said:


> If you hand Don a camera on a steek, all productive values Don posesses go downhill...



Glad you came in to join us!


----------



## Dodie

There's Jaime! Hi Jaime!  You making the big move to Florida with us?


----------



## AnneR

Recruiting on FB to get John home for you Kat.


----------



## tiggerbell

katscradle said:


> Glad you came in to join us!


 

Thank you, dear!


----------



## katscradle

AnneR said:


> Recruiting on FB to get John home for you Kat.




Thanks Anne!


----------



## Tonya2426

3guysandagal said:


> My vote for neighbourhood....
> 
> Celebration!!


 
That would work!!!  We would be close to the Celebration Town Tavern and all the disney sales!!!


----------



## tiggerbell

Dodie said:


> There's Jaime! Hi Jaime!  You making the big move to Florida with us?


 

I should already be there - but life gets in the way of life sometimes...

I picked Davenport.  Lots of new housing - we could just buy up a new sub-division and have block parties every night.


----------



## scarlett873

Dang homework is interfering with posting!


----------



## katscradle

Tonya2426 said:


> That would work!!!  We would be close to the Celebration Town Tavern and all the disney sales!!!



Cool I would love that!


----------



## 3guysandagal

Tonya2426 said:


> That would work!!!  We would be close to the Celebration Town Tavern and all the disney sales!!!



All part of the master plan!! Mwuahahahah!!


----------



## tiggerbell

scarlett873 said:


> Dang homework is interfering with posting!


 

Really?  Work doesn't seem to be a problem...


----------



## AnneR

scarlett873 said:


> Dang homework is interfering with posting!



The sooner we hit 4000 the sooner we can work.


----------



## katscradle

scarlett873 said:


> Dang homework is interfering with posting!




Forget the homework for a 1/2 hour!


----------



## tiggerbell

It's not gonna take a 1/2 hour!


----------



## katscradle

About 50 posts to go...


----------



## AnneR

We're closing in on the 50 posts needed mark.


----------



## Dodie

Too bad Celebration is so darned expensive. Plus, I think the strict convenants and neighborhood association might balk at our potentially rowdy ways.


----------



## Tonya2426

katscradle said:


> Why do you have an in with the imagration office.
> I would gladly become American if I could live in Florida.


 
We could probably call in a few favors for some friends.


----------



## wildfan1473

Holy cow, this thing is still open?!?! 

Ah, I'd love to join the fun, but I'm STILL trying to get things organized.  I do have our boarding passes printed, though 

Have fun!


----------



## katscradle

Dodie said:


> Too bad Celebration is so darned expensive. Plus, I think the strict convenants and neighborhood association might balk at our potentially rowdy ways.




We will just buy them out.
Someone needs to win the lottery.


----------



## AnneR

I'm not picky about where, well maybe I am, must be reasonable distance to the park, close to friends and good food.


----------



## 3guysandagal

Dodie said:


> Too bad Celebration is so darned expensive. Plus, I think the strict convenants and neighborhood association might balk at our potentially rowdy ways.




Thats why we have to infiltrate the NA and change the rules!


----------



## katscradle

Tonya2426 said:


> We could probably call in a few favors for some friends.


----------



## AnneR

katscradle said:


> We will just buy them out.
> Someone needs to win the lottery.



I'm in for Mega Millions this week!


----------



## tiggerbell

Are we there yet?



Are we there yet?



Are we there yet?



Are we there yet?


----------



## AnneR

wildfan1473 said:


> Holy cow, this thing is still open?!?!
> 
> Ah, I'd love to join the fun, but I'm STILL trying to get things organized.  I do have our boarding passes printed, though
> 
> Have fun!



Welcome Jennifer - join us for a few minutes of fun.


----------



## katscradle

About 38 to go...


----------



## Tonya2426

Dodie said:


> Too bad Celebration is so darned expensive. Plus, I think the strict convenants and neighborhood association might balk at our potentially rowdy ways.


 
We could make our own planned developement.  Todd and Jaime can do the roofs.  John can do the A/C.  Anna can supply the wood.  I'm sure we have an architect out there some where.


----------



## 3guysandagal

tiggerbell said:


> Are we there yet?
> 
> 
> 
> Are we there yet?
> 
> 
> 
> Are we there yet?
> 
> 
> 
> Are we there yet?



Don't make me stop this car!!!


----------



## Dodie

It's funny how John and Alex must not be paying attention to us when we're so OBVIOUS about our intentions!


----------



## Annette_VA

I'd love to live in Celebration.  It just seems like such a cool community.  Plus, we can stalk out the Celebration Town Tavern for when John & Kevin eat there


----------



## AnneR

tiggerbell said:


> Are we there yet?
> 
> 
> 
> Are we there yet?
> 
> 
> 
> Are we there yet?
> 
> 
> 
> Are we there yet?



No but we're closer


----------



## scarlett873

If I don't finish my homework, then I can't go and play tonight with the other Indy DISers!


----------



## Dodie

Brandie can open up a cute little cupcake shop.

Lori and Rick can do custom embroidery.


----------



## tiggerbell

Tonya2426 said:


> We could make our own planned developement. Todd and Jaime can do the roofs. John can do the A/C. Anna can supply the wood. I'm sure we have an architect out there some where.


 
Good idea! 



3guysandagal said:


> Don't make me stop this car!!!


 
Sorry, Dad...


----------



## dpuck1998

sshaw10060 said:


> George, there is a reason God gave you two hands.



Are you sure that is the reason?  I had a different thought!  



Annette_VA said:


> You're on!
> 
> 
> 
> Is it Don or George that has the giant inflatable Mickey movie screen?  Whichever it is, he needs to come, too!



I do have the Mickey one, not sure about jorge.



Dodie said:


> Don and George *both *do the outside movies on the big screen!!!!  It could be our own multiplex theater.



Dueling screens!  



Tonya2426 said:


> I know Don has one.  Shouldn't be too hard to convince Squishy to join the party - especially if we give him a camera and a steeek.







tiggerbell said:


> If you hand Don a camera on a steek, all productive values Don posesses go downhill...



I possess productive value??  Who knew!


----------



## katscradle

Tonya2426 said:


> We could make our own planned developement.  Todd and Jaime can do the roofs.  John can do the A/C.  Anna can supply the wood.  I'm sure we have an architect out there some where.



Just ask John not an architect but he understands structure.
Just give him a list of the building codes and let him design.


----------



## AnneR

Dodie said:


> It's funny how John and Alex must not be paying attention to us when we're so OBVIOUS about our intentions!



So are they watching and laughing at our antics or at a loss because John's not prepared to update this thread.


----------



## dpuck1998

Annette_VA said:


> I'd love to live in Celebration.  It just seems like such a cool community.  Plus, we can stalk out the Celebration Town Tavern for when John & Kevin eat there



Me too!  I actually took a look at real estate there once!


----------



## 3guysandagal

Tonya2426 said:


> We could make our own planned developement.  Todd and Jaime can do the roofs.  John can do the A/C.  Anna can supply the wood.  I'm sure we have an architect out there some where.



I studied to be an Architect, but ended up in the Mechanical side, so I might be able to come up with a few ideas!


----------



## katscradle

scarlett873 said:


> If I don't finish my homework, then I can't go and play tonight with the other Indy DISers!



Just tell the teacher the dog ate it.


----------



## scarlett873

dpuck1998 said:


> Are you sure that is the reason?  I had a different thought!
> 
> 
> 
> I do have the Mickey one, not sure about jorge.
> 
> 
> 
> Dueling screens!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I possess productive value??  Who knew!


I thought the very same thing...


----------



## Tonya2426

AnneR said:


> I'm not picky about where, well maybe I am, must be reasonable distance to the park, close to friends and good food.


 
We can work around those requirements.


----------



## tiggerbell

Don - what's with the multi-posting???  We needed those extra 5 posts!


----------



## 3guysandagal

Dodie said:


> It's funny how John and Alex must not be paying attention to us when we're so OBVIOUS about our intentions!



Alex is waiting to snipe post 4000!

This forum requires that you wait 40 seconds between posts. Please try again in 1 seconds.


----------



## AnneR

Brandie at this pace its about a 5 minute break from homework.


----------



## wildfan1473

AnneR said:


> So are they watching and laughing at our antics or at a loss because John's not prepared to update this thread.



My guess is they are watching and laughing


----------



## scarlett873

I wish I could use the dog ate my homework excuse...it's an online class...


----------



## tiggerbell

3guysandagal said:


> This forum requires that you wait 40 seconds between posts. Please try again in 1 seconds.


 
RULES!  This would go so much smoother without RULES!


----------



## Annette_VA

scarlett873 said:


> I wish I could use the dog ate my homework excuse...it's an online class...



You can just say it got lost in cyberspace!


----------



## katscradle

Well you have to admit this is pretty funny.


----------



## Dodie

Darned work got in the way for a minute. What did I miss?


----------



## dis2cruise

Ugh...my kids 

Here is my crazy story...

My family of 4 was going to Disapalooza in Dec with my mom and aunt.  DS good friends mom calls me invited my ds to an all inclusive resort  to Mexico for one week.  This is one week  before our trip to DW.  I tell me son its your choice pick one he can't do both trips because he would miss too much school.  Of course like any other 18 yr old guy  who isn't really into disney he chose Mexico.  Ok one kid down, not happy with his answer but hey what a fun thing to do with another family.  So, I call SW cancel his airfare, call disney and cancel his MVMCP ticket (we were will call tickets)
so they were nice enough to credit my cc for one adult.  

Now, for my "other" child .......

She is a cheerleader for her high school (16ys) We checked to see IF any competitions would be happening during this time and they said "NO".
I am at the paint store with my dd on Wednesday and my dd said "MOM we got our competition schedule and there is one on Saturday Dec, 12"  I almost dropped a gallon of paint on the floor !!

So, Now my dd will NOT be flying out with us on Thursday she will go to her competition leave before hearing how her group on Saturday and fly out to MCO on Saturday late afternoon  and will arrive in MCO about 7:30pm.  I am kind of weirded out that she will fly all by herself, but she is a smart kid has flown with us many times so I think she will do ok.  

So today, I canceled her flight put her on the Saturday flight, called up disney switched my MVMCP tickets to Sunday instead of Thursday.  

I swear I am done with all changes with this trip!!! Sorry I had to vent a little, LOL!


----------



## AnneR

The boards are getting sloooow.


----------



## shellyminnie

I'm here!! I'm here!!


----------



## wildfan1473

3guysandagal said:


> Alex is waiting to snipe post 4000!
> 
> This forum requires that you wait 40 seconds between posts. Please try again in 1 seconds.



That's what I was thinking too 

Guess I'm taking a short break from packing


----------



## scarlett873

I need to write a 26 line poem about my relationship with, uh, the big, uh, cheese. Exciting, right?


----------



## Tonya2426

3guysandagal said:


> I studied to be an Architect, but ended up in the Mechanical side, so I might be able to come up with a few ideas!


 

I'd like a 3 bedroom 2.5 bath house with a large eat-in kitchen, formal living room and dining room.  And french doors to the backyard pool.    Oh and a large lot so Brody Baby can have lots of room to run around.


----------



## katscradle

scarlett873 said:


> I wish I could use the dog ate my homework excuse...it's an online class...




Just tell teacher that you hit the delete button instead of the enter button.


----------



## shellyminnie

I'm trying to figure out  when to torture Don on his vacation!!


----------



## Annette_VA

Have you guys seen the Shake Weight commercials on Ellen?  Now there's one for men.  I'm watching now & it's hi-lar-i-ous!


----------



## AnneR

Welcome Cheryl - you wondered into a posting war.  Sorry to hear of your challenges in planning your trip.


----------



## Dodie

Brandie - bring your homework tonight. We'll all help with it.


----------



## scarlett873

Tonya2426 said:


> I'd like a 3 bedroom 2.5 bath house with a large eat-in kitchen, formal living room and dining room.  And french doors to the backyard pool.    Oh and a large lot so Brody Baby can have lots of room to run around.


I want the same as Tonya, but with 4 bedrooms and my yard isn't for Brody, it's for my doggies, Jasmine and Raven!


----------



## katscradle

4000!

Darn!


----------



## 3guysandagal

4000!!

Woot! Woot!! 

I'm on my way home now dear!!


----------



## AnneR

4000?


----------



## Dodie

4000?


----------



## AnneR

You got it John.

Time to go home.


----------



## Annette_VA

Ooh, we're designing our houses?  Sweet.  I need 5 bedrooms, huge master bath, tv/media room, big back yard...


----------



## scarlett873

Are we there yet?


----------



## wildfan1473

Tonya2426 said:


> I'd like a 3 bedroom 2.5 bath house with a large eat-in kitchen, formal living room and dining room.  And french doors to the backyard pool.    Oh and a large lot so Brody Baby can have lots of room to run around.



Same here, please, except I also need in-law quarters 

Why is the board so slow, I wonder?


----------



## Tonya2426

Annette_VA said:


> Have you guys seen the Shake Weight commercials on Ellen? Now there's one for men. I'm watching now & it's hi-lar-i-ous!


 
I saw those!!!  They look like fun.


----------



## katscradle

3guysandagal said:


> 4000??



Congrats Hon now can you come home?


----------



## Dodie

Congratulations John! Go home now!!!!


----------



## AnneR

scarlett873 said:


> Are we there yet?



Yes - do you need some more distractions?


----------



## scarlett873

katscradle said:


> Congrats Hon now can you come home?


----------



## wildfan1473

3guysandagal said:


> 4000??



Spot-on!  I think you should get to pick a number from the prizematron


----------



## scarlett873

AnneR said:


> Yes - do you need some more distractions?


No! 


Off to do my homework so that I can go play later...


----------



## Tonya2426

scarlett873 said:


> I want the same as Tonya, but with 4 bedrooms and my yard isn't for Brody, it's for my doggies, Jasmine and Raven!


 

I also need a computer/media room and a craft room.  A 2 car garage.  And huge closets!!!!


----------



## wildfan1473

katscradle said:


> Congrats Hon now can you come home?


----------



## shellyminnie

Way to go John!!


----------



## AnneR

Do ya think they've noticed our thread yet?


----------



## katscradle

wildfan1473 said:


> Spot-on!  I think you should get to pick a number from the prizematron




Just wondering guy's but do I get to pick a # from the prizmatron b/c they played my voicemail?


----------



## 3guysandagal

I'm on my way, see you all in half an hour for the race to page 300!!


----------



## wildfan1473

Tonya2426 said:


> I also need a computer/media room and a craft room.  A 2 car garage.  And huge closets!!!!



Oh, and did I mention DH works from home and needs his own office, and so do I?  Walk-in closets!  And a big garage for both of my trucks.


----------



## katscradle

3guysandagal said:


> I'm on my way, see you all in half an hour for the race to page 300!!



Great!


----------



## Annette_VA

katscradle said:


> Just wondering guy's but do I get to pick a # from the prizmatron b/c they played my voicemail?



If you're picked as the randomly selected winner from all the emails/voicemails for the month.  

Fingers crossed for you!


----------



## AnneR

3guysandagal said:


> I'm on my way, see you all in half an hour for the race to page 300!!



I think we are on 30 minute break

I need a nap.


----------



## katscradle

Annette_VA said:


> If you're picked as the randomly selected winner from all the emails/voicemails for the month.
> 
> Fingers crossed for you!



Let's hope I get picked.


----------



## DVCsince02

I think I've created a posting monster!!!


----------



## AnneR

katscradle said:


> Let's hope I get picked.



Fingers crossed.


----------



## wildfan1473

Thanks for the break!  I need to get back to try and finish up the packing now...I know I'm forgetting something, just haven't figured out what it is yet


----------



## DVCsince02

Dodie said:


> I just bought matinee tickets for opening day (11/20) of "New Moon" for a coworker and myself. She and I are taking a half-day vacation!  We're going to the 1:00 p.m. show to hopefully avoid some of the screaming teenage girls (who SHOULD be in school).  I bought one extra ticket, just in case someone decides to tag along at the last minute.
> 
> This thread is STILL open?!!!



 I am reading the series again.  They are in Isle Esme.


----------



## scarlett873

Tonya2426 said:


> I also need a computer/media room and a craft room.  A 2 car garage.  And huge closets!!!!


Uh...me too!

Maybe we should just have a craft house so that we can all use each other's stuff and work on crafts together!


----------



## katscradle

DVCsince02 said:


> I think I've created a posting monster!!!




Not me!
You have John to thank for this.
He wanted to make it to 4000, now he wants to make it to page 300.


----------



## AnneR

DVCsince02 said:


> I think I've created a posting monster!!!



Where have you been Jen?


----------



## scarlett873

AnneR said:


> Where have you been Jen?


Sipping sweet tea...or so she claims...


----------



## katscradle

Wonder where Todd is?


----------



## AnneR

katscradle said:


> Wonder where Todd is?



Haven't seen much of him this week...

He'ld blow us all out of the water.


----------



## katscradle

I figure there is about 450 more posts needed to reach 300 pages.


----------



## Tonya2426

scarlett873 said:


> Uh...me too!
> 
> Maybe we should just have a craft house so that we can all use each other's stuff and work on crafts together!


 
Oooooo, good idea!!!


----------



## AnneR

katscradle said:


> I figure there is about 450 more posts needed to reach 300 pages.



I'll trust your math - mine stinks without a calculator.


----------



## katscradle

Tonya2426 said:


> Oooooo, good idea!!!




Sounds good to me as well.

Anne he doesn't have a hope of catching you now.


----------



## wildfan1473

AnneR said:


> Haven't seen much of him this week...
> 
> He'ld blow us all out of the water.



AnneR...517 
jeanigor...397

No, you're blowing him out of the water.  

Must get back to packing


----------



## AnneR

katscradle said:


> Sounds good to me as well.
> 
> Anne he doesn't have a hope of catching you now.



I had 50 posts or more last week on him and in one day he overtook me by a good thirty.  When he is in his zone there is no catching him.


----------



## katscradle

wildfan1473 said:


> AnneR...517
> jeanigor...397
> 
> No, you're blowing him out of the water.
> 
> Must get back to packing




Have a great trip!
We will miss you.


----------



## DVCsince02

Dodie said:


> Brandie can open up a cute little cupcake shop.
> 
> Lori and Rick can do custom embroidery.



I call Beauty Shop!  I shall call it .....  Curl Up and Dye.


----------



## shellyminnie

Where is Todd??


----------



## katscradle

AnneR said:


> I had 50 posts or more last week on him and in one day he overtook me by a good thirty.  When he is in his zone there is no catching him.




Yes I know, but there is a gap of 120 posts.


----------



## AnneR

wildfan1473 said:


> AnneR...517
> jeanigor...397
> 
> No, you're blowing him out of the water.
> 
> Must get back to packing



That's cuzz he's not here

I know my limits.

Can't wait to hear about your boy's first trip.


----------



## Tonya2426

DVCsince02 said:


> I call Beauty Shop! I shall call it ..... Curl Up and Dye.


 
Very cute!!!

And we need to have a dog park and a place with luxury dog accompodations for when we go out of town on cruises.


----------



## cocowum

Holy Moly 4000 plus posts! Alex's head is going to explode!  




Off to catch up on the thread.


----------



## kathrna

scarlett873 said:


> Uh...me too!
> 
> Maybe we should just have a craft house so that we can all use each other's stuff and work on crafts together!



I like the idea of a craft house!!  Sweeet!  I'm more than happy to contribute!  

I need a three car garage, please.  One for the motorcycles two for the cars.  And four bedrooms would be swell.  And three bathrooms.  And an "I Love Me" room for my DH.


----------



## katscradle

Well I do have most of the packing done for this weekend.
I just need to finish the laundry and I am almost done.


----------



## katscradle

cocowum said:


> Holy Moly 4000 plus posts! Alex's head is going to explode!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Off to catch up on the thread.




We are making a run for page 300.
This was John's idea!


----------



## dpuck1998

tiggerbell said:


> Don - what's with the multi-posting???  We needed those extra 5 posts!



sorry


----------



## DVCsince02

Annette_VA said:


> Have you guys seen the Shake Weight commercials on Ellen?  Now there's one for men.  I'm watching now & it's hi-lar-i-ous!


----------



## AnneR

katscradle said:


> We are making a run for page 300.
> This was John's idea!



His idea but where is he for the hard work.  4000 was the closer goal.


----------



## cocowum

katscradle said:


> We are making a run for page 300.
> This was John's idea!



It was great hearing your voice on the podcast.


----------



## katscradle

AnneR said:


> His idea but where is he for the hard work.  4000 was the closer goal.



He is on his way home so I can go shopping.


----------



## AnneR

cocowum said:


> It was great hearing your voice on the podcast.



I still need to listen.  Should work on downloading that now.


----------



## dpuck1998

shellyminnie said:


> I'm trying to figure out  when to torture Don on his vacation!!



The only touture would be not seeing you  
(I think I threw up a little  )


----------



## katscradle

cocowum said:


> It was great hearing your voice on the podcast.



I was so nervous.
Thank you Alicia.


----------



## DVCsince02

I miss my DIS friends.


----------



## Tonya2426

katscradle said:


> I was so nervous.


 
You didn't sound nervous.


----------



## cocowum

Tonya2426 said:


> Very cute!!!
> 
> And we need to have a dog park and a* place with luxury dog accompodations for when we go out of town on cruises. *



Very good idea!   Nothing but the best for Baby Brody, Norman, Suzy, Greta, Molly and all the other DIS furbabies.


----------



## AnneR

I am anticipating my 12 year old to burst into the house any second now with

"Why are YOU home?"

Makes you feel really loved.  She loves the unsupervised time between when she gets home and when I do.  Although her older sister is here she doesnt consider that supervision.


----------



## Dodie

Love the craft house and doggie spa ideas!!!


----------



## cocowum

DVCsince02 said:


> I miss my DIS friends.


Me too! 

Hearing Katherine and Stacy on the podcast this week really reminded me of the cruise.


----------



## katscradle

Tonya2426 said:


> You didn't sound nervous.




Thank you Tonya!
The big thing was keeping it from him.
I even had to change my passwords.
Corey sent me a message threw FB and he wanted to know what it was about.
Needless to say I was able to keep him from snooping.


----------



## katscradle

cocowum said:


> Me too!
> 
> Hearing Katherine and Stacy on the podcast this week really reminded me of the cruise.



I can't wait till we are together again for DAP.


----------



## cocowum

Anne, how old are your girls?


----------



## Tonya2426

katscradle said:


> Thank you Tonya!
> The big thing was keeping it from him.
> I even had to change my passwords.
> Corey sent me a message threw FB and he wanted to know what it was about.
> Needless to say I was able to keep him from snooping.


 
A very covert operation.  Who knew John was such a snoop?!?!?


----------



## cocowum

katscradle said:


> I can't wait till we are together again for DAP.



Agreed!!!


----------



## tiggerbell

AnneR said:


> I am anticipating my 12 year old to burst into the house any second now with
> 
> "Why are YOU home?"
> 
> Makes you feel really loved. She loves the unsupervised time between when she gets home and when I do. Although her older sister is here she doesnt consider that supervision.


 


Anne, I went through that too - but now she's 18 and I get to say, "Are YOU still living here?"


----------



## AnneR

cocowum said:


> Anne, how old are your girls?



three girls  - 12, 15 and 24

I still can't believe I have a child that old.


----------



## katscradle

Tonya2426 said:


> A very covert operation.  Who knew John was such a snoop?!?!?



He has to know what is going on!!


----------



## shellyminnie

dpuck1998 said:


> The only touture would be not seeing you
> (I think I threw up a little  )



Gee thanks!! I feel so loved!! 



katscradle said:


> I can't wait till we are together again for DAP.



Me either!!


----------



## katscradle

AnneR said:


> three girls  - 12, 15 and 24
> 
> I still can't believe I have a child that old.



I know my oldest is a girl, she's 25.


----------



## AnneR

tiggerbell said:


> Anne, I went through that too - but now she's 18 and I get to say, "Are YOU still living here?"



LOL
She is my drama queen and sure is suffering the tween attitude.  She surprised me today because she was happy to see me.  Report card day - she passed English, she was failing.


----------



## katscradle

AnneR said:


> LOL
> She is my drama queen and sure is suffering the tween attitude.  She surprised me today because she was happy to see me.  Report card day - she passed English, she was failing.



Tell her Congratulations on passing!


----------



## AnneR

katscradle said:


> I know my oldest is a girl, she's 25.



I have to be careful DD(24) is on the boards (diswishes) and she is coming to DAP.  Can't tell all the stories I would like to.


----------



## shellyminnie

My sister and I are 10 1/2 years apart and we do not get along well at all!!

According to her, I'm not supposed to have a comment about anything but she can talk all she wants!


----------



## AnneR

katscradle said:


> Tell her Congratulations on passing!



I'm not celebrating too much here.  Her problem is organization and her attitude.  She "forgets" assignments and gets 0's.  She would be just fine if she stopped talking and paid attention.


----------



## AnneR

shellyminnie said:


> My sister and I are 10 1/2 years apart and we do not get along well at all!!
> 
> According to her, I'm not supposed to have a comment about anything but she can talk all she wants!



11 years between oldest and youngest.  I can understand why older sister has issues.  How would you feel if you 5 year old kindergarten sister told you what to do when you are a senior in high school.


It's really hard right now because the older one is now ready to develop a relationship with her younger sister.  But the younger one has an attitude the size of Texas.


----------



## katscradle

AnneR said:


> 11 years between oldest and youngest.  I can understand why older sister has issues.  How would you feel if you 5 year old kindergarten sister told you what to do when you are a senior in high school.
> 
> 
> It's really hard right now because the older one is now ready to develop a relationship with her younger sister.  But the younger one has an attitude the size of Texas.



I think I have you beat!
There is 19 years and 9 months between the oldest and the youngest.
Also my grandson is 14 months older than my youngest.


----------



## Tonya2426

cocowum said:


> Very good idea!   Nothing but the best for Baby Brody, Norman, Suzy, Greta, Molly and all the other DIS furbabies.


 
The deserve nothing but the finest!!!  


I'm thinking we should call our neighborhood "Dream Town"  (Sort of an homage to Dreams Unlimited and that it is certainly a pipe dream of ours.)


----------



## AnneR

katscradle said:


> I think I have you beat!
> There is 19 years and 9 months between the oldest and the youngest.
> Also my grandson is 14 months older than my youngest.


----------



## shellyminnie

AnneR said:


> 11 years between oldest and youngest.  I can understand why older sister has issues.  How would you feel if you 5 year old kindergarten sister told you what to do when you are a senior in high school.
> 
> 
> It's really hard right now because the older one is now ready to develop a relationship with her younger sister.  But the younger one has an attitude the size of Texas.



Same way here! I'm the older sister and my sister still thinks the world should revolve around her and I should just go away. It's very hurtful at times. We get along so much better when we live apart from each other but she moved back home so it's the same thing all over again!


----------



## katscradle

Tonya2426 said:


> The deserve nothing but the finest!!!
> 
> 
> I'm thinking we should call our neighborhood "Dream Town"  (Sort of an homage to Dreams Unlimited and that it is certainly a pipe dream of ours.)



Sounds like a great name!
I love it!


----------



## katscradle

AnneR said:


>



Trust me it isn't easy!


----------



## AnneR

shellyminnie said:


> Same way here! I'm the older sister and my sister still thinks the world should revolve around her and I should just go away. It's very hurtful at times. We get along so much better when we live apart from each other but she moved back home so it's the same thing all over again!



It is very hard especially because the other one did not go through the same thing.  DD(15) has always been a thoughtful, sweet child - except she has a stubborn streak you wont believe.

Just went through tears from the oldest when the youngest was refusing to go visit her last weekend.


----------



## katscradle

shellyminnie said:


> Same way here! I'm the older sister and my sister still thinks the world should revolve around her and I should just go away. It's very hurtful at times. We get along so much better when we live apart from each other but she moved back home so it's the same thing all over again!




I feel for you Shelly.
I have an older sister that I have chosen to have nothing to do with.

My family consist of a younger sister, John and my children and grandchildren.


----------



## AnneR

katscradle said:


> Trust me it isn't easy!



My tag line should be 
Drama in my house - no way!


----------



## Tonya2426

shellyminnie said:


> Same way here! I'm the older sister and my sister still thinks the world should revolve around her and I should just go away. It's very hurtful at times. We get along so much better when we live apart from each other but she moved back home so it's the same thing all over again!


 
Ohhhhhhh!!!  I am soooooo gonna have to teach you to give her "The Look".  It works so much better than words.  It is a look of disgust and disdain and usually puts people right in their place.    Works like a charm with insolent siblings.


----------



## AnneR

We are getting close to the 275 page mark.

While posting wars are fun.  I actually prefer this type of chat and we still are racking up the pages.


----------



## firsttimemom

I can't believe we're all still here. I thought for sure I'd come back today to a new thread. 

I got to spend the day at the Naval Academy w/ my DDs 6th grade class. Picture me trying to keep track of 11 kids on the huge lawn with 1000s of midshipmen milling around. I still can't believe we all made it back to school.


----------



## katscradle

I make sure my boys don't get spoiled the way my daughter did.
She can be impossable.


----------



## katscradle

Tonya2426 said:


> Ohhhhhhh!!!  I am soooooo gonna have to teach you to give her "The Look".  It works so much better than words.  It is a look of disgust and disdain and usually puts people right in their place.    Works like a charm with insolent siblings.



Please teach me!!!


----------



## shellyminnie

Tonya2426 said:


> Ohhhhhhh!!!  I am soooooo gonna have to teach you to give her "The Look".  It works so much better than words.  It is a look of disgust and disdain and usually puts people right in their place.    Works like a charm with insolent siblings.



It won't work. My mom gives her something similar and my sister just laughs at her!


----------



## AnneR

firsttimemom said:


> I can't believe we're all still here. I thought for sure I'd come back today to a new thread.
> 
> I got to spend the day at the Naval Academy w/ my DDs 6th grade class. Picture me trying to keep track of 11 kids on the huge lawn with 1000s of midshipmen milling around. I still can't believe we all made it back to school.



At least the weather cooperated for you.

The Naval Academy is a busy place.


----------



## katscradle

I just got my first itunes invoice for a wopping $7.87


----------



## firsttimemom

AnneR said:


> LOL
> She is my drama queen and sure is suffering the tween attitude.  She surprised me today because she was happy to see me.  Report card day - she passed English, she was failing.



great news! I totally hear you on the lack of organization. UGH!!!


----------



## katscradle

WOW I passed 2500 this afternoon!


----------



## shellyminnie

firsttimemom said:


> I can't believe we're all still here. I thought for sure I'd come back today to a new thread.
> 
> I got to spend the day at the Naval Academy w/ my DDs 6th grade class. Picture me trying to keep track of 11 kids on the huge lawn with 1000s of midshipmen milling around. I still can't believe we all made it back to school.



That sounds like fun! I would love to go spend a day there!


----------



## AnneR

katscradle said:


> I just got my first itunes invoice for a wopping $7.87



I have you beat - I put $25 on my account, I still have $23 and change left.


----------



## shellyminnie

katscradle said:


> WOW I passed 2500 this afternoon!





I'm almost there!!


----------



## AnneR

katscradle said:


> WOW I passed 2500 this afternoon!



Congratulations


----------



## Dodie

You guys aren't to page 300 yet? 

Please include Greta, Maya, and Abby in the pampered furbaby category. They must have the royal treatment as well.

Maya:





Greta:





Abby:


----------



## katscradle

I wonder who is going to get the last post!


----------



## katscradle

Dodie said:


> You guys aren't to page 300 yet?
> 
> Please include Greta, Maya, and Abby in the pampered furbaby category. They must have the royal treatment as well.
> 
> Maya:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Greta:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Abby:



Dodie they are so cute!


----------



## AnneR

katscradle said:


> I wonder who is going to get the last post!



I keep expecting everything to just stop at some point.

275


----------



## shellyminnie

katscradle said:


> WOW I passed 2500 this afternoon!





Dodie said:


> You guys aren't to page 300 yet?
> 
> Please include Greta, Maya, and Abby in the pampered furbaby category. They must have the royal treatment as well.
> 
> Maya:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Greta:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Abby:



How is Greta doing?


----------



## tiggerbell

katscradle said:


> I think I have you beat!
> There is 19 years and 9 months between the oldest and the youngest.
> Also my grandson is 14 months older than my youngest.


 

Ah, I'm the youngest of five - our current ages are 68, 64, 60, 52, and 41.

26 years between the oldest and me.


----------



## firsttimemom

AnneR said:


> At least the weather cooperated for you.
> 
> The Naval Academy is a busy place.



The weather was AWESOME! Although it was a bit brezzy- we did a tour on a little training boat and it was a-rocckin'! We also got to see the planetarium and the ship simulator (lindsay got to pilot a very large vessel around NY just narrowly missing the Statue of Liberty ).

And there was CAKE! It was both the Navy's bday and the Academy's bday so there was a ginormous cake that the oldest sailor and the youngest (born 6/92 if anyone wants to feel old) cut w/ a sword.


----------



## katscradle

tiggerbell said:


> Ah, I'm the youngest of five - our current ages are 68, 64, 60, 52, and 41.
> 
> 26 years between the oldest and me.




O.k. your mom wins that prize.
WOW what a gap.


----------



## firsttimemom

Madi100 said:


> An update on the house we made an offer on.  We offered low know, but it has been on the market for 1 1/2 years.  So, we offered, they countered, we went up a little, and their counter was the same as their first, which is $6,000 less than what they paid for it.  The houses in their neighborhood have dropped in price.  The builder was way over charging people and either the first buyers took big losses as they sold or the builder finally ended up selling way below.  One was listed and sold for 70,000 off of the original listing price - that is how overpriced they were.



U*G*H  The people behind us tried to sell their house at 2002 prices and everyone just laughed. They pulled it off the market 6 mos later.


----------



## firsttimemom

katscradle said:


> WOW I passed 2500 this afternoon!


----------



## sshaw10060

I am busy for a few hours saving a dogs life and making interns cry (didn't mean to) and you guys go off on a mission. Just not fair.

I want in on the new DIS planned development.  Maybe WDW would sell us a parcel. They seem willing to sell land to every other developer.


----------



## AnneR

firsttimemom said:


> The weather was AWESOME! Although it was a bit brezzy- we did a tour on a little training boat and it was a-rocckin'! We also got to see the planetarium and the ship simulator (lindsay got to pilot a very large vessel around NY just narrowly missing the Statue of Liberty ).
> 
> And there was CAKE! It was both the Navy's bday and the Academy's bday so there was a ginormous cake that the oldest sailor and the youngest (born 6/92 if anyone wants to feel old) cut w/ a sword.



That sounds fantastic.

We are too far away for the Naval Academy to be a regular field trip with schools but I am very familiar with the Academy.  My grandfather, uncle and cousin are all Academy graduates.


----------



## LMO429

wow I have ALOT to catch up on the thread.

I had a busy day today, my girlfriend is getting married next weekend

I got my new moon tickets 2 
and in 2 months I will be on my to the grand floridian....I CANT WAIT!!!!!


----------



## scarlett873

All but this silly poem is done for my homework now. I think I'm going to make Matthew help me with it. I just can't do it...My brain won't work and I don't really have anything nice to say...


----------



## katscradle

sshaw10060 said:


> I am busy for a few hours saving a dogs life and making interns cry (didn't mean to) and you guys go off on a mission. Just not fair.
> 
> I want in on the new DIS planned development.  Maybe WDW would sell us a parcel. They seem willing to sell land to every other developer.



Hey Scott that is a great idea.
At least we would appreciate it.


----------



## sshaw10060

We're going to see the Toy Story double feature tomorrow. Anyone else?


----------



## AnneR

LMO429 said:


> wow I have ALOT to catch up on the thread.
> 
> I had a busy day today, my girlfriend is getting married next weekend
> 
> I got my new moon tickets 2
> and in 2 months I will be on my to the grand floridian....I CANT WAIT!!!!!





We've just been chatting (and testing our boundaries)


----------



## shellyminnie

sshaw10060 said:


> We're going to see the Toy Story double feature tomorrow. Anyone else?



I'm going tomorrow morning!


----------



## katscradle

sshaw10060 said:


> We're going to see the Toy Story double feature tomorrow. Anyone else?



Hoping to take the boys on Monday.


----------



## AnneR

sshaw10060 said:


> We're going to see the Toy Story double feature tomorrow. Anyone else?



We're actually going Homecoming dress shopping.  Suddenly, after weeks of saying "I'm not going" DD15 has agreed to go with her friends.  Homecoming is the 24th so at least we have some time to find the perfect dress.  This one knows what she wants and does not settle for anything less.


----------



## katscradle

John should be rolling in at any moment.


----------



## sshaw10060

Only 25 pages to go. Think John will notice soon?


----------



## AnneR

sshaw10060 said:


> Only 25 pages to go. Think John will notice soon?



We did pretty good.


----------



## katscradle

He'll notice, you can't get anything by him.


----------



## Tonya2426

katscradle said:


> Please teach me!!!


 
Will do!!     We'll have lessons during DAP.


----------



## cocowum

Dodie said:


> You guys aren't to page 300 yet?
> 
> Please include Greta, Maya, and Abby in the pampered furbaby category. They must have the royal treatment as well.
> 
> Maya:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Greta:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Abby:




 What a beautiful famy!  Is Abby a new edition?


----------



## Tonya2426

shellyminnie said:


> It won't work. My mom gives her something similar and my sister just laughs at her!


 
If "The Look" won't work than I suggest you slap her upside her head.


----------



## katscradle

Tonya2426 said:


> Will do!!     We'll have lessons during DAP.



I will be the first one in line for that class.


----------



## Tonya2426

sshaw10060 said:


> I am busy for a few hours saving a dogs life and making interns cry (didn't mean to) and you guys go off on a mission. Just not fair.
> 
> I want in on the new DIS planned development. Maybe WDW would sell us a parcel. They seem willing to sell land to every other developer.


 
We'll save you a lot in "Dream Town".  We'll need a good vet to take care of our fur babies.


----------



## AnneR

Tonya2426 said:


> If "The Look" won't work than I suggest you slap her upside her head.



Make sure I'm not in the room.

At my house, the younger one is the tough one.  She hits harder.
Guilt works best on her.


----------



## katscradle

Tonya2426 said:


> If "The Look" won't work than I suggest you slap her upside her head.



I have already done that it didn't work.
Guess I ate too much licorice when I was pregnant with her.


----------



## katscradle

John's home!


----------



## cocowum

sshaw10060 said:


> We're going to see the Toy Story double feature tomorrow. Anyone else?


We are going to see Couples Retreat. It looks pretty funny.  I love Vince Vaughn.



katscradle said:


> John should be rolling in at any moment.



Paul is on his way too.  It's been a long week!


----------



## Tonya2426

katscradle said:


> John's home!


 
Wooohooo!!!  Have fun shopping!!


----------



## shellyminnie

Tonya2426 said:


> If "The Look" won't work than I suggest you slap her upside her head.



Oh don't I wish I could! Problem is, she'll hit back and I like she hits hard!


----------



## katscradle

cocowum said:


> We are going to see Couples Retreat. It looks pretty funny.  I love Vince Vaughn
> 
> 
> 
> Paul is on his way too.  It's been a long week!



YAY!!!!


----------



## katscradle

O.k. we have to move this along if we want to make 300.
There is about 330 posts left to go.


----------



## AnneR

shellyminnie said:


> Oh don't I wish I could! Problem is, she'll hit back and I like she hits hard!


I guess we just have to wait for the youngster to grow up.  How many more years do I have to keep telling myself this?


----------



## katscradle

Sorry I miscalulated there is 345 posts to go.


----------



## tiggerbell

AnneR said:


> Make sure I'm not in the room.
> 
> At my house, the younger one is the tough one. She hits harder.
> Guilt works best on her.


 

Anne - I think you're living my past life - my little one kicked and the older one blocked - shattered her pinky into 6 pieces!  This was in their teens.


----------



## AnneR

katscradle said:


> Sorry I miscalulated there is 345 posts to go.



Your math works like mine


----------



## katscradle

tiggerbell said:


> Anne - I think you're living my past life - my little one kicked and the older one blocked - shattered her pinky into 6 pieces!  This was in their teens.



Ouch!!!


----------



## AnneR

tiggerbell said:


> Anne - I think you're living my past life - my little one kicked and the older one blocked - shattered her pinky into 6 pieces!  This was in their teens.



It's the slap fests that get on my nerves. Because it is always followed with MOM She hit me.

Well of course she did, I could hear you hit her.

No broken bones yet.


----------



## Tonya2426

shellyminnie said:


> Oh don't I wish I could! Problem is, she'll hit back and I like she hits hard!


 
The only thing left to do is shanghai her on a slow boat to China!!!


----------



## katscradle

AnneR said:


> It's the slap fests that get on my nerves. Because it is always followed with MOM She hit me.
> 
> Well of course she did, I could hear you hit her.
> 
> No broken bones yet.



I get that with the boys.
Geez I wish they would just grow up.
What am I saying they are boys.


----------



## AnneR

Tonya2426 said:


> The only thing left to do is shanghai her on a slow boat to China!!!



Now, this one has possibilities.


----------



## AnneR

katscradle said:


> I get that with the boys.
> Geez I wish they would just grow up.
> What am I saying they are boys.



Please tell me girls stop.


----------



## katscradle

AnneR said:


> Now, this one has possibilities.



Do we know when the boat for China leaves and when.


----------



## katscradle

AnneR said:


> Please tell me girls stop.




No they don't.
If they are bitter with each other as teens that will continue into adulthood.
That's only if they hate each other.
You can tell if it is pure hate or just hormones.


----------



## kimisabella

3guysandagal said:


> My vote for neighbourhood....
> 
> Celebration!!



My husband would love to move to Celebration!!  He says he's moving in 6 years....only thing he forgot is the fact he is going to have 2 teenage daughters that probably won't want to move


----------



## Tonya2426

AnneR said:


> Now, this one has possibilities.


 


katscradle said:


> Do we know when the boat for China leaves and when.


 
I'm reading a novel about how the Irish were kidnapped along with the Africans and sold into slavery to colonize Barbados and other islands.  It made me think of my plan for evil siblings.


----------



## AnneR

katscradle said:


> Do we know when the boat for China leaves and when.



The more important question is can the work for their fare?  If I am going to pay for ocean travel, I want it to be the Podcast Cruise.


----------



## AnneR

katscradle said:


> No they don't.
> If they are bitter with each other as teens that will continue into adulthood.
> That's only if they hate each other.
> You can tell if it is pure hate or just hormones.



hormones here.  The younger one actually worships her older sister.


----------



## tiggerbell

AnneR said:


> Please tell me girls stop.


 




You haven't read my Disneyland trip report! 

Within 40 minutes (and they had lived in separate states for 3 years, mind you) they were at each other's throats!


----------



## katscradle

AnneR said:


> The more important question is can the work for their fare?  If I am going to pay for ocean travel, I want it to be the Podcast Cruise.



That's a good one!
If you figure it out let me know.
Kenny does dishes or at least half of them, he doesn't do pots and pans.


----------



## Tonya2426

AnneR said:


> The more important question is can the work for their fare? If I am going to pay for ocean travel, I want it to be the Podcast Cruise.


 
I am sure there will be lots of swabbing of the decks and such.


----------



## AnneR

tiggerbell said:


> You haven't read my Disneyland trip report!
> 
> Within 40 minutes (and they had lived in separate states for 3 years, mind you) they were at each other's throats!



I've got some reading to do.


----------



## katscradle

AnneR said:


> I've got some reading to do.



Jamie's trip reports are very funny.


----------



## Dodie

cocowum said:


> What a beautiful famy!  Is Abby a new edition?



Nope! She's 9. She just gets less publicity than the pups.


----------



## katscradle

Dodie said:


> Nope! She's 9. She just gets less publicity than the pups.




Well they are all adorable!


----------



## AnneR

I got lost in Farmville there for a minute.  Made my farm bigger.


----------



## AnneR

Everything is slowing down again.  The boards and the posts even FB is having issues.


----------



## Dodie

shellyminnie said:


> How is Greta doing?



She is doing much better now that she's on the enzyme supplement! Darned stuff isn't cheap and she'll probably be on it for life, but she's worth it!


----------



## Dodie

scarlett873 said:


> All but this silly poem is done for my homework now. I think I'm going to make Matthew help me with it. I just can't do it...My brain won't work and I don't really have anything nice to say...



I think we should all write it together tonight. Can you imagine what we could come up with?!


----------



## AnneR

Dodie said:


> I think we should all write it together tonight. Can you imagine what we could come up with?!



That would be fun but the grade for the work could be challenging.


----------



## sshaw10060

You all make me very happy I have a boy.  Girls are just mean.


----------



## aspen37

Dodie said:


> You guys aren't to page 300 yet?
> 
> Please include Greta, Maya, and Abby in the pampered furbaby category. They must have the royal treatment as well.
> 
> Maya:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Greta:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Abby:



I was over on the photographing pets thread on the photography board today and saw the pictures you posted along time ago. I was thinking that I haven't seen a recent picture of your babies and here they are! 
They are beautiful, Dodie!


----------



## tlcoke

Hi All, almost have everything gathered for my packing adventure.  I have to do Laundry in the morning and then I am ready to put everything in the suitcase.

I am surprised they haven't shut the thread down yet.  I got to go over to my parents house for a while and then I'll check back in later tonight.


----------



## AnneR

New Recruits!

Welcome back Scott.


----------



## AnneR

I didn't see you come in Tracey.  Glad you could join us.  We are all surprised this thread is still kicking.  Now we are just testing the boundary.  Can we make it to 300 pages before it is shut down.


----------



## katscradle

aspen37 said:


> I was over on the photographing pets thread on the photography board today and saw the pictures you posted along time ago. I was thinking that I haven't seen a recent picture of your babies and here they are!
> They are beautiful, Dodie!



Hi Anna!


----------



## sshaw10060

I am only here off and on. I am supposed to be working until 7 or so.  This is my oasis in a miserable day.


----------



## sshaw10060

If we hit 300 do we set our sites on 400 before anyone notices?


----------



## exwdwcm

you guys are way too fast for me! 

Tracey- have a safe trip!!!!  and great vacation- i am about to check my pms about possibly meeting up in TX.  

so ready to go home and hit up the great state fair of TX tomorrow for some fletchers corny dogs and maybe some fried butter! l


----------



## sshaw10060

exwdwcm said:


> you guys are way too fast for me!
> 
> Tracey- have a safe trip!!!!  and great vacation- i am about to check my pms about possibly meeting up in TX.
> 
> so ready to go home and hit up the great state fair of TX tomorrow for some fletchers corny dogs and maybe some fried butter! l



I grew up and Dallas and use to love the State Fair. Especially the corn dogs.  AAAHHHH the good ole days.


----------



## AnneR

sshaw10060 said:


> If we hit 300 do we set our sites on 400 before anyone notices?



Me thinks there's a moderator somewhere laughing away...

If we make 300 pages, I guess we have to set a new goal.

John better have a spectacular update to start the next thread


----------



## 3guysandagal

I'm back and all caught up!


----------



## georgemoe

Hi peeps. 

Will be boarding a sold out flight in a few minutes. I was hoping to be able to strectch out. Only in my dreams I guess. And 99% of everyone on the flight has their long pants back on. 



ADP said:


> Good morning everyone!!!
> Looking forward to seeing the Indy Peeps tonight!  Mmmmmm....Cheeeeeeessscaaaaake!!!!
> 
> 
> GEORGE!!!  I thought we were friends!?!?!?  You can forget that drink I was going to buy you during DAP DATW.



We are friends Aaron! And I thought Don was buying drinks? 



sshaw10060 said:


> George, there is a reason God gave you two hands.



But I hate shoveling. 



IWISHFORDISNEY said:


> I have a cold too and I live here.  LOL.   I think all those people passing through the world leave alot of germs.   I am sure the little girl hacking on Soaring next to me a few weeks ago got me sick.    I am livng on Tylenol cold.   I hope you feel better fast.



Thanks Liz. You too. Cold is getting worse today so I'm lucky it waited until the very end of the vacation. 



scarlett873 said:


> I'll be lucky to eat a piece for me, let alone someone else!
> 
> And for the record, I'm not promising any drunk dials tonight. Cheesecake Factory tends to be LOUD making it difficult to hear anything on a phone...at least for me...So please don't feel offended if there are no calls to anyone!  If it proves to be quiet tonight, you never know who might call!



I might have to do some drunk poking tonight. 



katscradle said:


> No Just thought you might have gotten lost on your way to Canada!
> 
> As for the n a mis spell, sorry.



You have the wrong Higgins I'm afraid.  I don't do lost. 



Annette_VA said:


> You're on!
> 
> Is it Don or George that has the giant inflatable Mickey movie screen?  Whichever it is, he needs to come, too!



Yes it's Don who has the blow up stuff and Paul blows stuff up. 



dpuck1998 said:


> I do have the Mickey one, not sure about jorge.
> 
> Dueling screens!



Mine is just a homemade job. You the the Deluxo Mickey.


----------



## 3guysandagal

Hi George!

Have a safe trip home.


----------



## AnneR

Kat - did you finish your shopping?


----------



## 3guysandagal

AnneR said:


> Kat - did you finish your shopping?



She left about 5 mins ago.


----------



## AnneR

3guysandagal said:


> She left about 5 mins ago.



Ok - I was gettin worried cuzz she was still posting.


----------



## katscradle

3guysandagal said:


> I'm back and all caught up!



Hi honey!


----------



## scarlett873

georgemoe said:


> I might have to do some drunk poking tonight.


_family board family board family board _


----------



## wildfan1473

georgemoe said:


> Will be boarding a sold out flight in a few minutes. I was hoping to be able to strectch out. Only in my dreams I guess. And 99% of everyone on the flight has their long pants back on.



Have a safe trip home.  It will be snowing when we head down in the morning 



georgemoe said:


> Yes it's Don who has the blow up stuff and Paul blows stuff up.


----------



## AnneR

scarlett873 said:


> _family board family board family board _



Homework done?

Dodie and I were thinking that we could help you here with your poem.


----------



## Minnie Lor

Holy cow, you all talked alot this afternoon. I'm off to a girlfriend's house to watch Disney movies. Have a good time and I'll see you later.


----------



## Tonya2426

scarlett873 said:


> _family board family board family board _


 

That poem done yet?!?!


----------



## 3guysandagal

Shes on her iPhone.


----------



## shellyminnie

georgemoe said:


> Yes it's Don who has the blow up stuff and Paul blows stuff up.
> .



Don does enjoy the blow up stuff, doesnt' he?? 

Have a safe trip home George!!


----------



## AnneR

Minnie Lor said:


> Holy cow, you all talked alot this afternoon. I'm off to a girlfriend's house to watch Disney movies. Have a good time and I'll see you later.



Missed ya


----------



## katscradle

shellyminnie said:


> Don does enjoy the blow up stuff, doesnt' he??
> 
> Have a safe trip home George!!


----------



## 3guysandagal

katscradle said:


>



Aren't you driving right now???


----------



## Tonya2426

3guysandagal said:


> Aren't you driving right now???


 

Maybe she is at a traffic light?


----------



## AnneR

3guysandagal said:


> Aren't you driving right now???



Scary!


----------



## 3guysandagal

Tonya2426 said:


> Maybe she is at a traffic light?



More than likely.......



With people behind her honking!


----------



## AnneR

3guysandagal said:


> More than likely.......
> 
> 
> 
> With people behind her honking!



New law here - $500 fine for texting/emailing while driving even while stopped at traffic lights.


----------



## katscradle

Honey I need your card thanks


----------



## AnneR

katscradle said:


> Honey I need your card thanks


----------



## Tonya2426

AnneR said:


> New law here - $500 fine for texting/emailing while driving even while stopped at traffic lights.


 

I'd be in trouble!!!  I am always texting at lights.


----------



## Donald is #1

sshaw10060 said:


> Well, I have one fewer intern.  She basically said she didn't think she could make the changes and step up to the plate in the way we needed. After a few minutes of awkward silence I said that if she couldn't make those changes there wasn't a place for her in our hospital. She said she understood and the Friday would be her last day.
> 
> It really is sad.  She is a smart girl, but wasn't able to make the transition from student to independent decision maker.  Now everyone else gets to work a little harder to cover her shifts until July.



sshaw, just wanted to say Hi!  I see that you are in Oxford.  I grew up in Webster many moons ago.  I still go back quite often because my mother is still in Webster.


----------



## 3guysandagal

AnneR said:


> New law here - $500 fine for texting/emailing while driving even while stopped at traffic lights.



Ours starts on Oct 26.
Nothing that requires your attention being drawn from the road.
Cell phones have to be hands free as well.

On a side note, a trucker was fined $305 the other day for smoking in his 18 wheeler while parked on the side of the road.
It is considered a workplace, even though it was his truck!


----------



## katscradle

Anyone want a timmy's


----------



## AnneR

katscradle said:


> Anyone want a timmy's



timmy's ??


----------



## 3guysandagal

katscradle said:


> Anyone want a timmy's




I bet 90% of the people here have no idea what you are talking about.


----------



## firsttimemom

AnneR said:


> New law here - $500 fine for texting/emailing while driving even while stopped at traffic lights.



yikes! didn't see the traffic light inclusion


----------



## AnneR

Tonya2426 said:


> I'd be in trouble!!!  I am always texting at lights.



Went into effect 10/1.  I don't text much - probably cuzz I don't have it on my plan

I don't know of anyone who has been caught yet.


----------



## 3guysandagal

AnneR said:


> timmy's ??



See! Told ya!

Tim Hortons Donuts.

VERY popular up here.

People line up in store and Drive thrus for 20-30mins for their coffee.


----------



## firsttimemom

3guysandagal said:


> I bet 90% of the people here have no idea what you are talking about.



you might be a little low on that


----------



## AnneR

firsttimemom said:


> yikes! didn't see the traffic light inclusion



I guess it is easy to get started at the light and then try to finish what you are doing.


----------



## Tonya2426

3guysandagal said:


> Ours starts on Oct 26.
> Nothing that requires your attention being drawn from the road.
> Cell phones have to be hands free as well.


 
Wow!!!  If that is the case then you shouldn't be allowed to talk, listen to the radio, drink, or have children in the car with you.



3guysandagal said:


> On a side note, a trucker was fined $305 the other day for smoking in his 18 wheeler while parked on the side of the road.
> It is considered a workplace, even though it was his truck!


 
In turn that should mean that people who work at home are not allowed to smoke at any point while they are at home.


----------



## AnneR

3guysandagal said:


> See! Told ya!
> 
> Tim Hortons Donuts.
> 
> VERY popular up here.
> 
> People line up in store and Drive thrus for 20-30mins for their coffee.



Obviously I didn't know 

but now that I do - just coffee please.


----------



## katscradle

Tonya2426 said:


> I'd be in trouble!!!  I am always texting at lights.



Who said anything about being stopped.


----------



## katscradle

3guysandagal said:


> Aren't you driving right now???



no


----------



## 3guysandagal

Tonya2426 said:


> Wow!!!  If that is the case then you shouldn't be allowed to talk, listen to the radio, drink, or have children in the car with you.
> 
> 
> 
> In turn that should mean that people who work at home are not allowed to smoke at any point while they are at home.



You are not allowed to eat either.

I have a feeling he will be fighting it.
I would.
Especially if there is a sleeper on the cab, he can claim it as being his "home".


----------



## katscradle

3guysandagal said:


> I bet 90% of the people here have no idea what you are talking about.



only the finest coffee Canada has to offer.
Ask Todd.


----------



## AnneR

katscradle said:


> only the finest coffee Canada has to offer.
> Ask Todd.



I'm worried about Todd.


----------



## 3guysandagal

Some of our laws are getting ridiculous.

Although not a ridiculous law, this is an example....

You are not allowed to smoke in a vehicle if there are children present under 16. (not a dumb law)
So a cop pulls over a car and the driver (17) is smoking.
The passenger is 15, sitting beside him.
The driver is charged, even though the passenger was smoking as well.


----------



## AnneR

I have to share.

I love Friday Night Football






I get the house to myself


----------



## shellyminnie

AnneR said:


> I'm worried about Todd.



Why?


----------



## 3guysandagal

shellyminnie said:


> Why?




I think she is referring to the lack of his presence lately.


----------



## AnneR

shellyminnie said:


> Why?



He's been very quiet today.


----------



## mainegal

Folks, you are going to have to close the thread down without me tonight. 

I am tired and have a long drive to New Jersey tomorrow.

Happy Thanksgiving to our Canadian friends!


----------



## 3guysandagal

mainegal said:


> Folks, you are going to have to close the thread down without me tonight.
> 
> I am tired and have a long drive to New Jersey tomorrow.
> 
> Happy Thanksgiving to our Canadian friends!



Have a good trip!

And thank you!


----------



## AnneR

mainegal said:


> Folks, you are going to have to close the thread down without me tonight.
> 
> I am tired and have a long drive to New Jersey tomorrow.
> 
> Happy Thanksgiving to our Canadian friends!



We'll miss you tonight Lyn.

We should have a new thread to work on but oh well this is fun.

Have a great trip.


----------



## Tonya2426

What do Canadians eat for their Thanksgiving dinners?


----------



## 3guysandagal

Tonya2426 said:


> What do Canadians eat for their Thanksgiving dinners?



Moose.

But we need a really big table.









No, really, turkey and/or ham like you do.


----------



## shellyminnie

Just had to share. We recently registered my Grandfather in a WWII Veteran's Registry. He was in the Navy and fought during WWII. I think it turned out great!

I can't get the picture to come up, but here's the link to the page:

http://www.wwiimemorial.com/registry/search/plaq.asp?HonoreeID=2254795&addhonoreeid=&preview=


----------



## shellyminnie

3guysandagal said:


> I think she is referring to the lack of his presence lately.





AnneR said:


> He's been very quiet today.



I'm sure he's okay. He said he had some work to do today. 




3guysandagal said:


> Moose.



Is it made of chocolate??


----------



## AnneR

3guysandagal said:


> Moose.
> 
> But we need a really big table.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, really, turkey and/or ham like you do.



You got me.

First time I met DH's family, I was invited for game night.  LOL here I was thinking cards, board games, etc.  Imagine my surprise to be served squirrel, rabbit, and deer.  Sorry to all you hunters - but I did not eat that night.


----------



## firsttimemom

AnneR said:


> I have to share.
> 
> I love Friday Night Football
> 
> I get the house to myself




 DD is at practice. DH and DS are camping and I'm alone! Well, the dogs are here and snoring but at least they don't whine fight and carry on...


----------



## Tonya2426

3guysandagal said:


> Moose.
> 
> But we need a really big table.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, really, turkey and/or ham like you do.


 

Funny guy!!!


----------



## AnneR

shellyminnie said:


> Just had to share. We recently registered my Grandfather in a WWII Veteran's Registry. He was in the Navy and fought during WWII. I think it turned out great!
> 
> I can't get the picture to come up, but here's the link to the page:
> 
> http://www.wwiimemorial.com/registry/search/plaq.asp?HonoreeID=2254795&addhonoreeid=&preview=



Trying to work on this for my father in law


----------



## katscradle

John mark the calender.
Vernors on sale week after next week.


----------



## firsttimemom

AnneR said:


> You got me.
> 
> First time I met DH's family, I was invited for game night.  LOL here I was thinking cards, board games, etc.  Imagine my surprise to be served squirrel, rabbit, and deer.  Sorry to all you hunters - but I did not eat that night.




is there a gagging smilie?


----------



## Tonya2426

shellyminnie said:


> Just had to share. We recently registered my Grandfather in a WWII Veteran's Registry. He was in the Navy and fought during WWII. I think it turned out great!
> 
> I can't get the picture to come up, but here's the link to the page:
> 
> http://www.wwiimemorial.com/registry/search/plaq.asp?HonoreeID=2254795&addhonoreeid=&preview=


 

The picture worked for me.  Looks good!!  

We need to do this for my grandfather and great uncle.  My Mom and I talked about it when we visited the memorial in DC but we haven't done it yet.  You've inspired me to take action!!!


----------



## 3guysandagal

So I just finished telling the boys that they could not shower until we got to the cottage as I had to re-caulk some areas that the little one had pulled off.
5 minutes later, I hear the shower running! 
Johnny forgot already........
So much for caulking the shower before leaving so it would have been set for next week....


----------



## AnneR

firsttimemom said:


> is there a gagging smilie?



Couldn't find one

Maybe this


----------



## AnneR

White or Red???


----------



## 3guysandagal

AnneR said:


> You got me.
> 
> First time I met DH's family, I was invited for game night.  LOL here I was thinking cards, board games, etc.  Imagine my surprise to be served squirrel, rabbit, and deer.  Sorry to all you hunters - but I did not eat that night.



Not too crazy about squirrel or rabbit, but LOVE venison!


----------



## shellyminnie

AnneR said:


> Trying to work on this for my father in law





Tonya2426 said:


> The picture worked for me.  Looks good!!
> 
> We need to do this for my grandfather and great uncle.  My Mom and I talked about it when we visited the memorial in DC but we haven't done it yet.  You've inspired me to take action!!!



He won't actually be going on the memorial in DC (maybe someday), this is just an online registry. Let me know if you need any help!!

Alright, you guys are going to have to it page 300 without me. I am still tired from yesterday and going to go watch tv and relax. May be back later though!!


----------



## mainegal

Just checking...

Please do not say anything important here as you drive up the posts trying to close the thread. 

I do not want to wade through reading them all!


----------



## 3guysandagal

shellyminnie said:


> Just had to share. We recently registered my Grandfather in a WWII Veteran's Registry. He was in the Navy and fought during WWII. I think it turned out great!
> 
> I can't get the picture to come up, but here's the link to the page:
> 
> http://www.wwiimemorial.com/registry/search/plaq.asp?HonoreeID=2254795&addhonoreeid=&preview=


----------



## 3guysandagal

Well, I have to go pick my buddy up as he will be joining us at the cottage this weekend.
Back in a few!
Hope they don't close us up before I return.


----------



## katscradle

3guysandagal said:


> Moose.
> 
> But we need a really big table.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, really, turkey and/or ham like you do.



you could not pay me to eat moose.


----------



## AnneR

3guysandagal said:


> Not too crazy about squirrel or rabbit, but LOVE venison!



I have to confess that I have never eaten any of these meats.  I can't get past the gag reflex of the thought.


----------



## AnneR

It appears our dream will be unmet unless some others join us to chat tonight.  We are a dwindling group.


----------



## AnneR

By the way - I am going with Red.  A nice shiraz.


----------



## katscradle

AnneR said:


> You got me.
> 
> First time I met DH's family, I was invited for game night.  LOL here I was thinking cards, board games, etc.  Imagine my surprise to be served squirrel, rabbit, and deer.  Sorry to all you hunters - but I did not eat that night.



love rabbit and venison, no thanks to the squirrel.


----------



## katscradle

3guysandagal said:


> So I just finished telling the boys that they could not shower until we got to the cottage as I had to re-caulk some areas that the little one had pulled off.
> 5 minutes later, I hear the shower running!
> Johnny forgot already........
> So much for caulking the shower before leaving so it would have been set for next week....



get him in there to wipe it down and get the fan running.


----------



## Tonya2426

Since we were talking about WWII Vets early, I thought I would post some pictures of the WWII Memorial in DC from when my Mom and I stopped and visited a couple of years ago.  It is a beautiful tribute and very moving.


----------



## Tonya2426

BTW, I am not saying the pictures are photographic art - just pictures we snapped.


----------



## Tonya2426




----------



## Tonya2426

This is from the Korean War Memorial.  It was really moving to be there and well worth a visit.


----------



## Tonya2426

There is a marble wall with etchings of soilders faces at the Korean War Memorial.  It is so highly polished you can see reflections in it.


----------



## Tonya2426

You can see the blue sky and puffy clouds being reflected in this one.


----------



## AnneR

Great pictures Tonya.

I live a little over an hour away and I have not made it to all those memorials.


----------



## katscradle

AnneR said:


> I have to confess that I have never eaten any of these meats.  I can't get past the gag reflex of the thought.




The way I perpare it you would never know that you were eating wild game.


----------



## katscradle

Those pictures are fantastic Tonya!
I think I would be in tears being there, what moving memorials.


----------



## Tonya2426

AnneR said:


> Great pictures Tonya.
> 
> I live a little over an hour away and I have not made it to all those memorials.


 

It is the same where ever you live - you never go do the things available to you unless you have company.  I live at the beach and until a few months ago hadn't been on the beach in 6 years.  And the only reason I went recently was because my parents wanted to go.  

But I would recommend going one day.  If it was me, I would pick a nice day and pack a picnic lunch and visit.  And if you can find the WWI memorial (which by the way is only a DC memorial and not a national memorial - don't get me started ) I will say you are an expert map reader.


----------



## firsttimemom

Tonya2426 said:


> This is from the Korean War Memorial.  It was really moving to be there and well worth a visit.



I haven't been to the WWII memorial but I have been here. If anyone gets a chance to see it at night, it's amazing! Very haunting- not like in a scary way but in a meaningful way.


----------



## Tonya2426

katscradle said:


> The way I perpare it you would never know that you were eating wild game.


 
That's what everyone says and I have yet to have it where I it didn't taste like game.  People have even tried to be sneaky about it and I always say "are you sure this is ground beef because it tastes funny"    Although I would love to be able to say I couldn't tell - guess I have a good game tastebud.


----------



## katscradle

Looks like we will be off in a few minutes.
Have a great weekend everyone.


----------



## UrsulasShadow

katscradle said:


> The way I perpare it you would never know that you were eating wild game.



Every time my brother cooks what he shoots, I end up with a piece of lead in my portion.  

He says it's lucky.


----------



## Tonya2426

katscradle said:


> Those pictures are fantastic Tonya!
> I think I would be in tears being there, what moving memorials.


 

It is very moving.  I didn't tear up but I did notice the reverence that everyone had being there.  When you see the memorials you notice all of the men with the hats saying where and who they served with and it gives you a chills.


----------



## Tonya2426

firsttimemom said:


> I haven't been to the WWII memorial but I have been here. If anyone gets a chance to see it at night, it's amazing! Very haunting- not like in a scary way but in a meaningful way.


 
The Korean War Memorial is much more intimate than the WWII Memorial.  At night would be amazing!!!


----------



## Tonya2426

UrsulasShadow said:


> Every time my brother cooks what he shoots, I end up with a piece of lead in my portion.
> 
> He says it's lucky.


 
More like - lucky you didn't break a tooth!!!


----------



## AnneR

Tonya2426 said:


> It is the same where ever you live - you never go do the things available to you unless you have company.  I live at the beach and until a few months ago hadn't been on the beach in 6 years.  And the only reason I went recently was because my parents wanted to go.
> 
> But I would recommend going one day.  If it was me, I would pick a nice day and pack a picnic lunch and visit.  And if you can find the WWI memorial (which by the way is only a DC memorial and not a national memorial - don't get me started ) I will say you are an expert map reader.



I understand that DC is spending some money to fix the WWI Memorial.

My friend Frannie is my map reader.  I don't travel without her.


She is my GPS.


----------



## katscradle

Tonya2426 said:


> That's what everyone says and I have yet to have it where I it didn't taste like game.  People have even tried to be sneaky about it and I always say "are you sure this is ground beef because it tastes funny"    Although I would love to be able to say I couldn't tell - guess I have a good game tastebud.



One day I would love to cook for you.
It might be the way I cook it and what I use with it that takes the gamey taste out of it.


----------



## katscradle

UrsulasShadow said:


> Every time my brother cooks what he shoots, I end up with a piece of lead in my portion.
> 
> He says it's lucky.



That would never happen in my house.
We take away so of the meat around  the shot area, as that meat is usually bruised and not nice to eat.


----------



## katscradle

Tonya2426 said:


> The Korean War Memorial is much more intimate than the WWII Memorial.  At night would be amazing!!!



I am a big history buff, or I was when I was in school.
So this would be something I would love to see someday!


----------



## katscradle

John say's goodbye and have a great weekend.


----------



## AnneR

katscradle said:


> I am a big history buff, or I was when I was in school.
> So this would be something I would love to see someday!



Any time you want to travel to Maryland, I would gladly tour the DC sights with you.  Some I have visited and some I have not.

I am also close to - Mt. Vernon, Harpers Ferry West Virginia, and Gettysburg PA


----------



## sshaw10060

katscradle said:


> That would never happen in my house.
> We take away so of the meat around  the shot area, as that meat is usually bruised and not nice to eat.



It is most common with shot birds.  Happens to the best of us when dressing birds shot with a shotgun.


----------



## safetymom

Tonya2426 said:


> You can see the blue sky and puffy clouds being reflected in this one.



I love all the memorials in DC.  Shortly after the WWII memorial opened I was there.  There were lots of veterans and I got to hear their stories.  Very moving.  I left there crying.

My late father was career Army and fought in WWII and the Korean war.  These memorials always remind me of the great sacrifice many brave men and women gave for their country.


----------



## Tonya2426

AnneR said:


> Any time you want to travel to Maryland, I would gladly tour the DC sights with you. Some I have visited and some I have not.
> 
> I am also close to - Mt. Vernon, Harpers Ferry West Virginia, and Gettysburg PA


 
Once the DVC is built in Baltimore/DC we should plan a DIS meet!!!


----------



## chirurgeon

I am still reading back on page 270, but I got scared I would miss the mayhem here.  I am all for us buying an entire neighborhood near WDW.  Maybe on Seven Dwarves Lane.  I need 4 bedrooms, 2 1/2 baths, pool and an area for Molly.

Kim


----------



## Tonya2426

sshaw10060 said:


> It is most common with shot birds. Happens to the best of us when dressing birds shot with a shotgun.


 
That's why I don't take the quail at the end of a hunt with Brody Baby - I don't like cleaning the darned things.    His trainer is happy to take them for me.


----------



## shellyminnie

I would love to take my Grandfather to see the WWII Memorial in D.C. Problem is he doesn't fly real well and doesn't get around that easily. He's flying to Dallas in a few weeks to see my Aunt. We'll see how he does on that trip, and then we'll think about taking him up to D.C.


----------



## firsttimemom

AnneR said:


> Any time you want to travel to Maryland, I would gladly tour the DC sights with you.  Some I have visited and some I have not.
> 
> I am also close to - Mt. Vernon, Harpers Ferry West Virginia, and Gettysburg PA



Have you done the luminarias at atietam? That's an amazing thing to do, too.


----------



## safetymom

One of the things on my "list" is attend the Memorial Day Concert at the Capital in DC.  I will get there one of these years for this.

I love visiting DC.


----------



## Tonya2426

chirurgeon said:


> I am still reading back on page 270, but I got scared I would miss the mayhem here. I am all for us buying an entire neighborhood near WDW. Maybe on Seven Dwarves Lane. I need 4 bedrooms, 2 1/2 baths, pool and an area for Molly.
> 
> Kim


 
We already saved you a lot in "Dream Town".  

And Molly already has a reserved spot at the Luxury Pet Suites and dog park.


----------



## Tonya2426

safetymom said:


> One of the things on my "list" is attend the Memorial Day Concert at the Capital in DC. I will get there one of these years for this.
> 
> I love visiting DC.


 
That's on my list also!!!  In DC and in Boston.


----------



## AnneR

firsttimemom said:


> Have you done the luminarias at atietam? That's an amazing thing to do, too.



I'm a local...

which means I have never made it over there.  I need some guests in town to make me do it.


----------



## Tonya2426

shellyminnie said:


> I would love to take my Grandfather to see the WWII Memorial in D.C. Problem is he doesn't fly real well and doesn't get around that easily. He's flying to Dallas in a few weeks to see my Aunt. We'll see how he does on that trip, and then we'll think about taking him up to D.C.


 

It would be a nice two day drive up 95 for you - or you could take a train.


----------



## AnneR

safetymom said:


> One of the things on my "list" is attend the Memorial Day Concert at the Capital in DC.  I will get there one of these years for this.
> 
> I love visiting DC.



4th of July is amazing and crowded -

I had a staff member go down for the festivities.  She got caught in traffic leaving.  Couldn't wait to find a bathroom - jumped the guardrail.  The outcome of her evening was the nastiest case of poison ivy on record


----------



## tlcoke

safetymom said:


> I love all the memorials in DC.  Shortly after the WWII memorial opened I was there.  There were lots of veterans and I got to hear their stories.  Very moving.  I left there crying.
> 
> My late father was career Army and fought in WWII and the Korean war.  These memorials always remind me of the great sacrifice many brave men and women gave for their country.



The mobile Vietnam Memorial is here this weekend.


----------



## Tonya2426

AnneR said:


> 4th of July is amazing and crowded -
> 
> I had a staff member go down for the festivities. She got caught in traffic leaving. Couldn't wait to find a bathroom - jumped the guardrail. The outcome of her evening was the nastiest case of poison ivy on record


 

OUCH!!!!

My father made the mistake of pulling poison ivy in the yard and then going to the bathroom - without washing his hands first.  He has never made that mistake again.


----------



## tlcoke

How is everyone this evening?


----------



## katscradle

AnneR said:


> Any time you want to travel to Maryland, I would gladly tour the DC sights with you.  Some I have visited and some I have not.
> 
> I am also close to - Mt. Vernon, Harpers Ferry West Virginia, and Gettysburg PA



Wow I wouldlove that.
Gettysburg I am sure would be an awesome experience.


----------



## AnneR

Tonya2426 said:


> OUCH!!!!
> 
> My father made the mistake of pulling poison ivy in the yard and then going to the bathroom - without washing his hands first.  He has never made that mistake again.



She also touched her face! It was really bad.


----------



## tlcoke

I went to Gettsyburg & Washington DC in 8th grade


----------



## AnneR

katscradle said:


> Wow I wouldlove that.
> Gettysburg I am sure would be an awesome experience.



Name your date


----------



## shellyminnie

Tonya2426 said:


> It would be a nice two day drive up 95 for you - or you could take a train.



Two days in the car with my Grandparents turns into 3 days because of all the bathroom breaks!!



Tonya2426 said:


> OUCH!!!!
> 
> My father made the mistake of pulling poison ivy in the yard and then going to the bathroom - without washing his hands first.  He has never made that mistake again.



Ouch 



tlcoke said:


> How is everyone this evening?



Trying to talk to Nikki of FB and my chat is not liking it!!


----------



## katscradle

safetymom said:


> One of the things on my "list" is attend the Memorial Day Concert at the Capital in DC.  I will get there one of these years for this.
> 
> I love visiting DC.



Hi Kathy.


----------



## UrsulasShadow

sshaw10060 said:


> It is most common with shot birds.  Happens to the best of us when dressing birds shot with a shotgun.



Yup...he shoots mostly turkeys, ducks, quail, pheasant...you take away the meat around the shot, you have only skin and bones to feast upon.


----------



## tlcoke

Everyone has been chatty today,  Are we trying for 300 pages?


----------



## mainegal

Pretty sure 300 pages will happen tonight. Who says the close down at 250?!


----------



## chirurgeon

Tonya2426 said:


> The picture worked for me.  Looks good!!
> 
> We need to do this for my grandfather and great uncle.  My Mom and I talked about it when we visited the memorial in DC but we haven't done it yet.  You've inspired me to take action!!!



We need to do this for my uncle, he was in the Navy.  My other uncle who dies when I was 16 was in the Army.  I need to get the details to enter in the database.

Kim


----------



## katscradle

AnneR said:


> 4th of July is amazing and crowded -
> 
> I had a staff member go down for the festivities.  She got caught in traffic leaving.  Couldn't wait to find a bathroom - jumped the guardrail.  The outcome of her evening was the nastiest case of poison ivy on record



Oh that would be painful.


----------



## AnneR

I think 300 is a definite possiblity.

I am posting in between reading Jaime's Trip Report - too funny and making plans to dress shop.  It is a must that you bring friends along.


----------



## chirurgeon

Tonya2426 said:


> We already saved you a lot in "Dream Town".
> 
> And Molly already has a reserved spot at the Luxury Pet Suites and dog park.



I knew I could count on you all. 

Kim


----------



## tlcoke

I need to go to DC again, non of the war memorials were built yet, when I was last there.  Seeing it as an 8th grader vs as an adult would be a totally different experience.


----------



## katscradle

tlcoke said:


> How is everyone this evening?



Hi Tracey, I am great.
I am posting from my iPhone as we are heading north to the cottage.
If I make mistakes you will have to forgive me.


----------



## tlcoke

It is pouring down rain here again, as been raining since last night.


----------



## mainegal

AnneR said:


> I think 300 is a definite possiblity.
> 
> I am posting in between reading Jaime's Trip Report - too funny and making plans to dress shop.  It is a must that you bring friends along.




Oh! Where is Jaime's Trip Report? I ahve been forgetting to lok for it.


----------



## tlcoke

katscradle said:


> Hi Tracey, I am great.
> I am posting from my iPhone as we are heading north to the cottage.
> If I make mistakes you will have to forgive me.



I read a few post earlier in the day while waiting for a table at lunch, but they called me for my table just as I was about to post from my phone.  So I understand completely.


----------



## AnneR

tlcoke said:


> I need to go to DC again, non of the war memorials were built yet, when I was last there.  Seeing it as an 8th grader vs as an adult would be a totally different experience.



Open invitation - can't put you up in the house no spare bedroom and a drama queen makes it unlikely any guest would sleep but more than happy to tour and plan with anyone.


----------



## tlcoke

mainegal said:


> Oh! Where is Jaime's Trip Report? I ahve been forgetting to lok for it.



She has links to them on her signature.


----------



## katscradle

AnneR said:


> Name your date



I will but it probably won't be for a while 
too many things on the go this fall & winter.


----------



## chirurgeon

We took a trip to DC a couple of years ago.  I loved the FDR memorial, but we went at night and I didn't get any pictures.  I took this one at the Korean Veterans Memorial.  






Kim


----------



## tlcoke

AnneR said:


> Open invitation - can't put you up in the house no spare bedroom and a drama queen makes it unlikely any guest would sleep but more than happy to tour and plan with anyone.



I'll definitely let you know If I am heading that way.


----------



## katscradle

mainegal said:


> Pretty sure 300 pages will happen tonight. Who says the close down at 250?!



Pete does as this helps with the servers.


----------



## mainegal

katscradle said:


> Hi Tracey, I am great.
> I am posting from my iPhone as we are heading north to the cottage.
> If I make mistakes you will have to forgive me.



I hope you are the passenger!


----------



## tlcoke

Lyn, How long will it take you to get to your mom's house tomorrow?


----------



## tlcoke

Where did everyone go???


----------



## katscradle

mainegal said:


> I hope you are the passenger!



I am the passenger yes.
John doesn't care for my driving.
He thinks I don't drive fast enough.
Also it is raining here and has been all day.
I Hate driving in the rain at night.


----------



## sshaw10060

I had a free day in DC last year during a meeting and enjoyed a lovely walk around the mall and a visit to the holocaust museum.


----------



## AnneR

tlcoke said:


> Where did everyone go???



I keep getting caught up in the trip report


----------



## mainegal

tlcoke said:


> Lyn, How long will it take you to get to your mom's house tomorrow?



hhhmmmm... 
won't get there until Sunday!

Tomorrow night in Yonkers, NY with friend from high school.
Sunday afternoon with friend from college in Caldwell, NJ.

Usually it takes me 10 - 12 hours. I have learned to stop and get out of the car every two hours or so. 
Sometimes a 5 - 1 minute walk and stretch. Sometimes a longer walk around a mall.  The mall walks were a treat when I first moved to Maine and drove back home.  There are two major (but small) malls in Maine and I was so mall deprived!


----------



## katscradle

tlcoke said:


> Where did everyone go???



Took me a while to post my last post.
However I won'tbe here for long, my phone battery is dying.


----------



## DVCsince02

You all are BAD!


----------



## mainegal

sshaw10060 said:


> I had a free day in DC last year during a meeting and enjoyed a lovely walk around the mall and a visit to the holocaust museum.



Free!
That is what I love about D.C.  Most all the attractions are free!


----------



## tlcoke

mainegal said:


> hhhmmmm...
> won't get there until Sunday!
> 
> Tomorrow night in Yonkers, NY with friend from high school.
> Sunday afternoon with friend from college in Caldwell, NJ.
> 
> Usually it takes me 10 - 12 hours. I have learned to stop and get out of the car every two hours or so.
> Sometimes a 5 - 1 minute walk and stretch. Sometimes a longer walk around a mall.  The mall walks were a treat when I first moved to Maine and drove back home.  There are two major (but small) malls in Maine and I was so mall deprived!



That is the reason I try to avoid scenic routes (when I have to be somewhere by a certain time) because I have to stop in every town.


----------



## tlcoke

katscradle said:


> Took me a while to post my last post.
> However I won'tbe here for long, my phone battery is dying.



Mine died earlier today in the middle of a phone call.



DVCsince02 said:


> You all are BAD!





Yes we are.


----------



## chirurgeon

DVCsince02 said:


> You all are BAD!



Jen, you have MET us, right?



Kim


----------



## AnneR

DVCsince02 said:


> You all are BAD!



Come on Jen, join the chat.


----------



## katscradle

sshaw10060 said:


> I had a free day in DC last year during a meeting and enjoyed a lovely walk around the mall and a visit to the holocaust museum.



I don't know if I could visit there.
My step father who I love dearly is Jewish and I don't know
if I could handle that.


----------



## mainegal

tlcoke said:


> That is the reason I try to avoid scenic routes (when I have to be somewhere by a certain time) because I have to stop in every town.



I am studying google maps now trying to find the right route between the two friends houses. And also wondering about other interesting stops along the way.

One of the best stops is the Lindt factory in New Hampshire.  They have a factory store that sells "seconds" of the Lindt truffle balls. YUM!


----------



## tlcoke

mainegal said:


> One of the best stops is the Lindt factory in New Hampshire.  They have a factory store that sells "seconds" of the Lindt truffle balls. YUM!



That means more walking to walk off the Truffles.

I understand, I have a hard time passing the Russell Stovers Outlet in Seymour, Indiana, when I am traveling towards Indy, though I usually plan the stop on my way home.


----------



## katscradle

DVCsince02 said:


> You all are BAD!



Hi Jen are you coming in to chat for a bit?


----------



## tlcoke

I may meet up with Kim (Mommy C) tomorrow for lunch.  She sent me a message on FB that she would be available.  I told her to call me and we would find a time & place to meet.


----------



## katscradle

mainegal said:


> I am studying google maps now trying to find the right route between the two friends houses. And also wondering about other interesting stops along the way.
> 
> One of the best stops is the Lindt factory in New Hampshire.  They have a factory store that sells "seconds" of the Lindt truffle balls. YUM!



I could not go there, I would gain 20 lbs amost imediately.


----------



## chirurgeon

katscradle said:


> I don't know if I could visit there.
> My step father who I love dearly is Jewish and I don't know
> if I could handle that.



I KNOW I couldn't go to the Holocaust museum. I would be in tears the entire time.  I wouldn't be able to see anything.

Kim


----------



## AnneR

chirurgeon said:


> I KNOW I couldn't go to the Holocaust museum. I would be in tears the entire time.  I wouldn't be able to see anything.
> 
> Kim



Visiting the Holocaust Museuem has been part of school trips for high schoolers.  It is not as emotional for them as they don't truely understand the impact.  DD15 came home and talked about how overwhelming it was and how she was someong who died.


----------



## mainegal

katscradle said:


> I could not go there, I would gain 20 lbs amost imediately.



They give you a plastic bag (smaller than a produce bag) and you stuff with as many truffles as you can. As long as the twist tie can stil close the bag. Can get around a hundred for $10.00!


----------



## sshaw10060

chirurgeon said:


> I KNOW I couldn't go to the Holocaust museum. I would be in tears the entire time.  I wouldn't be able to see anything.
> 
> Kim



It was very moving, but definitely worth the visit no matter what your religion. There were a number of people moved to tears at various times.

I also hear that the native American museum is great too.  The air and space museum holds a special place in my heart since I use to love it when I was a kid.


----------



## DVCsince02

Tonya2426 said:


> Once the DVC is built in Baltimore/DC we should plan a DIS meet!!!



I like that idea!



katscradle said:


> Hi Jen are you coming in to chat for a bit?



Sure!


----------



## tlcoke

Jen, How are you tonight?


----------



## katscradle

DVCsince02 said:


> I like that idea!
> 
> 
> 
> Sure!



I am posting from my phone and it's going to die soon


----------



## AnneR

katscradle said:


> I am posting from my phone and it's going to die soon



Where's your car charger?


----------



## DVCsince02

Doing fine, thanks.  Baby is going to bed and the big kids are watching TV and coloring.  I'm reading Breaking Dawn for the 3rd time and DH is just chillin'.

Headed to the beach house tomorrow.  Got a call about it (it's for sale) this week.  Hopefully we can catch up with the person and they can come check it out.


----------



## sshaw10060

Only ten pages to go! Don't start slowing down now!!!!


----------



## tlcoke

Everyone seems to be multitasking tonight.


----------



## katscradle

AnneR said:


> Where's your car charger?



I have it, but john's truck does not have
a USB plug.


----------



## AnneR

tlcoke said:


> Everyone seems to be multitasking tonight.



I'm guilty.  Jaime's report is a hoot.


----------



## DVCsince02

katscradle said:


> I have it, but john's truck does not have
> a USB plug.



I bought a car charger that plugs into the lighter *and* also has a wall plug that flips out to use in a regular outlet.  That way if we go to the beach house (or in your case the cottage) I take it out of the car and use it there.


----------



## katscradle

AnneR said:


> I'm guilty.  Jaime's report is a hoot.



I love her trip reports.
I laugh and giggle all the way through them.
Also if you want a really good all out oh my sides hurt
laugh then read regina's blog.


----------



## AnneR

DVCsince02 said:


> I bought a car charger that plugs into the lighter *and* also has a wall plug that flips out to use in a regular outlet.  That way if we go to the beach house (or in your case the cottage) I take it out of the car and use it there.



me too!


----------



## tlcoke

I think I am going to call it a night.  I have a busy day of packing to do tomorrow.  Also the sound of rain outside is hypnotizing me into sleep.


----------



## katscradle

DVCsince02 said:


> I bought a car charger that plugs into the lighter *and* also has a wall plug that flips out to use in a regular outlet.  That way if we go to the beach house (or in your case the cottage) I take it out of the car and use it there.



I have the USB plug for computer and there is wall plug that 
plugs I to that so I can charge when I get to the cottage.
No regular car charger for his truck yet.


----------



## AnneR

katscradle said:


> I love her trip reports.
> I laugh and giggle all the way through them.
> Also if you want a really good all out oh my sides hurt
> laugh then read regina's blog.



Where"s that?


----------



## AnneR

tlcoke said:


> I think I am going to call it a night.  I have a busy day of packing to do tomorrow.  Also the sound of rain outside is hypnotizing me into sleep.



Night Tracey.

I'm continuing my multi-tasking.


----------



## sshaw10060

tlcoke said:


> I think I am going to call it a night.  I have a busy day of packing to do tomorrow.  Also the sound of rain outside is hypnotizing me into sleep.



Come on the Red Sox Angels game just began.  I have 3 or 4 hours to go here.


----------



## katscradle

tlcoke said:


> I think I am going to call it a night.  I have a busy day of packing to do tomorrw.  Also the sound of rain outside is hypnotizing me into sleep.



nght tracey, I am out as well
phone dying.


----------



## DVCsince02

Goodnight Tracey!



katscradle said:


> I have the USB plug for computer and there is wall plug that plugs in to that so I can charge when I get to the cottage.
> No regular car charger for his truck yet.



Sounds like  needs to stop by your house.


----------



## katscradle

AnneR said:


> Where"s that?



On the pocast page at the top before the threads you
will find all kinds of blogs
look for hers


----------



## AnneR

katscradle said:


> On the pocast page at the top before the threads you
> will find all kinds of blogs
> look for hers



Will do


----------



## DVCsince02

Good night peeps!


----------



## scarlett873




----------



## sshaw10060

Brandie,

Any job news yet?


----------



## mainegal

Oh,my!
I found Jaime's trip report.
http://disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2188265

I am supposed to be packing and sleeping and I keep on reading...


----------



## chirurgeon

Hey Brandie, did you finish your homework?  I wonder if we can get to 300 pages tonight?  We probably need more that 2 or 3 people.

Kim


----------



## AnneR

mainegal said:


> Oh,my!
> I found Jaime's trip report.
> http://disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2188265
> 
> I am supposed to be packing and sleeping and I keep on reading...



I'm with you Lyn but it will be here when you get back


----------



## chirurgeon

Of course that would get me my 3,000 posts. 

Kim


----------



## scarlett873

chirurgeon said:


> Hey Brandie, did you finish your homework?  I wonder if we can get to 300 pages tonight?  We probably need more that 2 or 3 people.
> 
> Kim


Not yet...I'm stuck on this stupid poem thing. Matthew's trying to help me out...lol


----------



## chirurgeon

scarlett873 said:


> Not yet...I'm stuck on this stupid poem thing. Matthew's trying to help me out...lol



"There once was a man from Nantucket..." 

Kim


----------



## sshaw10060

chirurgeon said:


> "There once was a man from Nantucket..."
> 
> Kim



That's about the level of my literary prowess too.  Biology I could help you with.


----------



## scarlett873

I'm telling you...this is the DUMBEST assignment ever. It should be easy, but it's so stupid that I can't even do it...I can do most anything thrown at me, but this? This is making assumptions that I have a relationship with, uh, the big cheese...and I'm just having the worst time EVER writing it! 

If I tell you guys that I am going for my Masters degree, make sure and hit me upside the head if I mention a faith-based college...


----------



## dpuck1998

Yikes!  This is the never ending thread!  Again I'm way behind and hopefully didn't miss anything exciting


----------



## sshaw10060

dpuck1998 said:


> Yikes!  This is the never ending thread!  Again I'm way behind and hopefully didn't miss anything exciting



Not too much.  Most of the conversation had focused on the plastic surgery a woman may want after having children. Don't ask


----------



## scarlett873

Although Squishy claims to be an expert in the matter of the female anatomy. He might be interested to go back and read about it...


----------



## WebmasterJohn

I have put an update on the original post concerning D23 events on the same night as TSM party.


----------



## chirurgeon

WebmasterJohn said:


> I have put an update on the original post concerning D23 events on the same night as TSM party.



We been discovered by OUR big cheese.

Kim


----------



## sshaw10060

Quick everyone run and hide before John kicks us out.


----------



## dpuck1998

sshaw10060 said:


> Not too much.  Most of the conversation had focused on the plastic surgery a woman may want after having children. Don't ask





scarlett873 said:


> Although Squishy claims to be an expert in the matter of the female anatomy. He might be interested to go back and read about it...



You had me at hello


----------



## AnneR

WebmasterJohn said:


> I have put an update on the original post concerning D23 events on the same night as TSM party.



Does this mean our post fest is ending?


----------



## sshaw10060

Pretend it is like a party in high school.  It's not over until the police show up.


----------



## dpuck1998

shellyminnie said:


> Don does enjoy the blow up stuff, doesnt' he??
> 
> Have a safe trip home George!!


----------



## AnneR

I guess he's letting us continue?


----------



## chirurgeon

Harvesting strawberries in Farmville.  I'm still around.

Kim


----------



## Tonya2426

chirurgeon said:


> Harvesting strawberries in Farmville. I'm still around.
> 
> Kim


 
That reminds me - I need to check my farm


----------



## Tonya2426

What do you think the pink cows give?  Strawberry milk?


----------



## AnneR

chirurgeon said:


> Harvesting strawberries in Farmville.  I'm still around.
> 
> Kim



I'm baking in Yoville and reading Jaime's report.


----------



## scarlett873

FINALLY!! That stupid poem is DONE! Matthew had to help me through it, but it's done...And I managed to do it while being true to my beliefs and not have to make something up to appease the instructor! 

Final week of this class. I am going to get it done and over with within the next few days because I don't think I can take much more...


----------



## AnneR

scarlett873 said:


> FINALLY!! That stupid poem is DONE! Matthew had to help me through it, but it's done...And I managed to do it while being true to my beliefs and not have to make something up to appease the instructor!
> 
> Final week of this class. I am going to get it done and over with within the next few days because I don't think I can take much more...


----------



## sshaw10060

Well, do we get to see this poem about your relationship with the Big Cheese?


----------



## scarlett873

sshaw10060 said:


> Well, do we get to see this poem about your relationship with the Big Cheese?



Not a chance...lol


----------



## chirurgeon

Tonya2426 said:


> What do you think the pink cows give?  Strawberry milk?



Probably.  I like that I can get more crops over the weekends.  I have to finish planting my tomatoes.  BRB

Kim


----------



## Tonya2426

How was Cheesecake Factory, Brandie?


----------



## scarlett873

Tonya2426 said:


> How was Cheesecake Factory, Brandie?



Yummy! I had a red velvet cheesecake...It was heavenly...red velvet cake layered with cheesecake and covered in a cream cheese icing...I should have just had that for dinner! 

I'm pretty sure there was some smack talkin' going on...some planning...more smack talkin'...


----------



## chirurgeon

Strawberries harvested, land plowed, tomatoes planted.  Does anyone know when the last 2 land acquisitions become available?

Kim


----------



## Tonya2426

chirurgeon said:


> Strawberries harvested, land plowed, tomatoes planted. Does anyone know when the last 2 land acquisitions become available?
> 
> Kim


 
You mean the expansions?  I am level 32 or so and they are still blocked for me.


----------



## AnneR

I out - can't keep my eyes open.  Still have the whole cruise report to read.


----------



## Tonya2426

scarlett873 said:


> Yummy! I had a red velvet cheesecake...It was heavenly...red velvet cake layered with cheesecake and covered in a cream cheese icing...I should have just had that for dinner!
> 
> I'm pretty sure there was some smack talkin' going on...some planning...more smack talkin'...


 

I almost had the red velvet cheesecake when I was there last week but I got my regular banana cream cheesecake.  I should have gotten an extra piece to go.  


You mean "You're going DOOOOOOOOWWWWWWWWWWNNNNNNNNN" for smack talk from Chris????


----------



## chirurgeon

Tonya2426 said:


> You mean the expansions?  I am level 32 or so and they are still blocked for me.



They want to keep us going. At least I won't expect it to become available in the next few levels.

I'm out of here too.  Good night everyone.

Kim


----------



## sshaw10060

Night guys. I am still hanging in.  The Sox and Angels are tied at one apiece.


----------



## scarlett873

Tonya2426 said:


> I almost had the red velvet cheesecake when I was there last week but I got my regular banana cream cheesecake.  I should have gotten an extra piece to go.
> 
> 
> You mean "You're going DOOOOOOOOWWWWWWWWWWNNNNNNNNN" for smack talk from Chris????


Chris informed me that he and Aaron will be getting in as much practice as possible on TSM before we all arrive. I told him that if he needs that much practice, well...it won't help that late in the game...


----------



## Tonya2426

scarlett873 said:


> Chris informed me that he and Aaron will be getting in as much practice as possible on TSM before we all arrive. I told him that if he needs that much practice, well...it won't help that late in the game...


 
True.  He should give up now because Paul is just gonna beat him anyway.


----------



## aspen37

What you guys have not gotten to 300 yet! Slackers!


----------



## Tonya2426

aspen37 said:


> What you guys have not gotten to 300 yet! Slackers!


 
I've been trying but these people go to bed at a reasonable hour.


----------



## aspen37

Tonya2426 said:


> I've been trying but these people go to bed at a reasonable hour.



What is wrong with them? Sleep who needs sleep?


----------



## aspen37

Tonya, are you doing MVMCP on Sunday?


----------



## Tonya2426

aspen37 said:


> Tonya, are you doing MVMCP on Sunday?


 
No, I am doing Candlelight Processional on Sunday.  I wanted to do MVMCP but I have done it before and always wanted to do CP - so I had to choose.


----------



## aspen37

Tonya2426 said:


> No, I am doing Candlelight Processional on Sunday.  I wanted to do MVMCP but I have done it before and always wanted to do CP - so I had to choose.



I haven't done CP yet. I am going to try and do it on Tuesday. I was not happy with the price increase for the dinner and CP. I am going to try and go to the 5:00 show.


----------



## Tonya2426

aspen37 said:


> I haven't done CP yet. I am going to try and do it on Tuesday. I was not happy with the price increase for the dinner and CP. I am going to try and go to the 5:00 show.


 
I was going to do CP last year on the Monday after Mousefest but had to cut my trip short so I missed it.  I wasn't going to do the dinner last year just going to find a seat after everyone was seated.  In the past, everytime I have walked passed when the performance was going on there have always been seats available in the back.  This year I am doing the dinner with a handful of others - they had an extra place and I fit the bill as a single who hadn't bought a MVMCP ticket yet.


----------



## aspen37

This is one of those trips where there is so much to do and not enough time. I wish I coukd have gone to Mousefest last year. It looked like you guys had a great time.


----------



## katscradle

I am dising from the cottage on my iPhone.
The temp. In the cottage was 48f when we got here.
Is anyone still here?


----------



## Tonya2426

aspen37 said:


> This is one of those trips where there is so much to do and not enough time. I wish I coukd have gone to Mousefest last year. It looked like you guys had a great time.


 
We did have a great time last year.  It made the cruise so much fun since we were seeing friends again instead of seeing them for the first time.

And there is way too much to do during this trip.  I am getting there Wednesday and plan on doing "my" touring stuff on Thursday before everyone else gets there.  That way I can just go along with the flow on Friday and Saturday and not feel like I have to ride things or see shows.

I am sort of torn though because with the ABD trip I am not planning on going back to the WDW parks until 2.0 and then probably won't do the parks.  It feels like this is my last visit to the Parks    which I know is silly - I'll be back, I just don't have anything planned.  I haven't not had a trip to WDW planned in about 5 years.


----------



## IWISHFORDISNEY

Just back from my first trip ever to Celebration.   We ate at the Town Tavern and it was amazing.   The fall festival was alot of fun for the kids.   What a charming little town.


----------



## Tonya2426

katscradle said:


> I am dising from the cottage on my iPhone.
> The temp. In the cottage was 48f when we got here.
> Is anyone still here?


 
That is VERY cold!!!!!!  Brrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## Tonya2426

IWISHFORDISNEY said:


> Just back from my first trip ever to Celebration. We ate at the Town Tavern and it was amazing. The fall festival was alot of fun for the kids. What a charming little town.


 
It is very charming.  It reminds me of a town like on Gilmore Girls just with palm trees.


----------



## aspen37

katscradle said:


> I am dising from the cottage on my iPhone.
> The temp. In the cottage was 48f when we got here.
> Is anyone still here?



It currently 36f here.


----------



## IWISHFORDISNEY

Tonya2426 said:


> It is very charming.  It reminds me of a town like on Gilmore Girls just with palm trees.



My husband said the stepford wives.  he he he.   

Night all I am pooped out.   I just cant believe what a perfect evening we had.    I think it might have topped a night in Disney for us.   That is really saying alot.


----------



## katscradle

Tonya2426 said:


> That is VERY cold!!!!!!  Brrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr



I could not reply to your other post from my phone. 
So plan a trip, plan to come in a few days early before
ppc#2
we will be in about ten days prior to pc#2.
yes 48 is cold!
However Johnny got a fire going right away.
The temp now is 58.


----------



## Tonya2426

katscradle said:


> The temp now is 58.


 

58 is still pretty cold


----------



## aspen37

Tonya2426 said:


> We did have a great time last year.  It made the cruise so much fun since we were seeing friends again instead of seeing them for the first time.
> 
> And there is way too much to do during this trip.  I am getting there Wednesday and plan on doing "my" touring stuff on Thursday before everyone else gets there.  That way I can just go along with the flow on Friday and Saturday and not feel like I have to ride things or see shows.
> 
> I am sort of torn though because with the ABD trip I am not planning on going back to the WDW parks until 2.0 and then probably won't do the parks.  It feels like this is my last visit to the Parks    which I know is silly - I'll be back, I just don't have anything planned.  I haven't not had a trip to WDW planned in about 5 years.



I'm getting in on Wednesday too. I'm having dinner with Katherine and John and then were hanging out over at the Grand Floridian.

I want to try and get up for EMH at MK on Thursday. Kim and I are rooming at AK and she should get in around 11:30 or 12:00. We are going to have lunch at Sana then head back over to MK. 

I was telling Kim that I wanted to go to WDW for F&W next year in Oct. She is planning on being there for Columbus weekend so that is the plan for now. I'm buying an AP this trip so I would like to some use out of it.
I can't wait for the ABD trip. We are going to have such a great time.


----------



## Tonya2426

katscradle said:


> So plan a trip, plan to come in a few days early before
> ppc#2
> we will be in about ten days prior to pc#2.


 
I probably will throw in a day before and after 2.0 for a DATW    but i will be paying for our ABD trip for a good while.


----------



## katscradle

aspen37 said:


> It currently 36f here.



I am in my diningroom at the cottage sitting in front of
my big picture window dising in the great north country.
John says to say hi to everyone.
The 48F was the temp inside when we got here an hour ago.


----------



## aspen37

katscradle said:


> I could not reply to your other post from my phone.
> So plan a trip, plan to come in a few days early before
> ppc#2
> we will be in about ten days prior to pc#2.
> yes 48 is cold!
> However Johnny got a fire going right away.
> The temp now is 58.



I might be getting into WDW on Dec 4th for PC 2.0. I need to talk to my cousin when he gets back from Hawaii. His wife and him will be there for 10 days and we are going to try and coordinate our trips to be at the same time.


----------



## Tonya2426

aspen37 said:


> I'm getting in on Wednesday too. I'm having dinner with Katherine and John and then were hanging out over at the Grand Floridian.
> 
> I want to try and get up for EMH at MK on Thursday. Kim and I are rooming at AK and she should get in around 11:30 or 12:00. We are going to have lunch at Sana then head back over to MK.
> 
> I was telling Kim that I wanted to go to WDW for F&W next year in Oct. She is planning on being there for Columbus weekend so that is the plan for now. I'm buying an AP this trip so I would like to some use out of it.
> I can't wait for the ABD trip. We are going to have such a great time.


 
I haven't even gotten a game plan for DAP yet.  I am doing F&W in 12 days so I have been concentrating on that first.  What we don't do this month I will concentrate on in December. 

My AP will run out in April so with ABD I won't make it back to WDW before then.


----------



## aspen37

katscradle said:


> I am in my diningroom at the cottage sitting in front of
> my big picture window dising in the great north country.
> John says to say hi to everyone.
> The 48F was the temp inside when we got here an hour ago.



Hi John! 
We are supposed to get more snow tonight. I hope they are wrong.


----------



## aspen37

Tonya2426 said:


> I haven't even gotten a game plan for DAP yet.  I am doing F&W in 12 days so I have been concentrating on that first.  What we don't do this month I will concentrate on in December.
> 
> My AP will run out in April so with ABD I won't make it back to WDW before then.



I wish I was going before DAP. Kim is there now. She comes home on Tuesday. I wish I could go as often as she does.


----------



## katscradle

Tonya2426 said:


> 58 is still pretty cold



Yes it is.
Sorry it took so long I lost my Internet.


----------



## aspen37

The wind is blowing really hard here. It is rattling the windows.


----------



## Tonya2426

aspen37 said:


> I wish I was going before DAP. Kim is there now. She comes home on Tuesday. I wish I could go as often as she does.


 
Tell me about it!!!  I think we all need to get jobs with the USPS.    Between holidays and vacation she must get 4 or 5 weeks off - or at least it seems like it.


----------



## katscradle

aspen37 said:


> I wish I was going before DAP. Kim is there now. She comes home on Tuesday. I wish I could go as often as she does.



don't we all wish we could go as often as Kim.


----------



## aspen37

katscradle said:


> Yes it is.
> Sorry it took so long I lost my Internet.



I hope it warms up for you in the cottage pretty quick.


----------



## Tonya2426

aspen37 said:


> The wind is blowing really hard here. It is rattling the windows.


 

I wish it was cold here.  Brody Baby and I went on our walk tonight and it was ugly nasty humid!!!  Almost felt like summer.


----------



## katscradle

aspen37 said:


> I'm getting in on Wednesday too. I'm having dinner with Katherine and John and then were hanging out over at the Grand Floridian.
> 
> I want to try and get up for EMH at MK on Thursday. Kim and I are rooming at AK and she should get in around 11:30 or 12:00. We are going to have lunch at Sana then head back over to MK.
> 
> I was telling Kim that I wanted to go to WDW for F&W next year in Oct. She is planning on being there for Columbus weekend so that is the plan for now. I'm buying an AP this trip so I would like to some use out of it.
> I can't wait for the ABD trip. We are going to have such a great time.



I feel the same way, can't wait for ABD.


----------



## aspen37

Tonya2426 said:


> Tell me about it!!!  I think we all need to get jobs with the USPS.    Between holidays and vacation she must get 4 or 5 weeks off - or at least it seems like it.



I get 5 weeks of vacation at my job. I don't live near my family so I spend around half of my vacation time visiting them.


----------



## Tonya2426

katscradle said:


> I feel the same way, can't wait for ABD.


 
It's gonna be soooo much fun!!!!  A once in a lifetime trip!!!

Are they doing the 2nd trip the week after our trip?


----------



## katscradle

aspen37 said:


> I hope it warms up for you in the cottage pretty quick.



John is pretty good about getting the place warmed up
as quick as he can.


----------



## aspen37

Tonya2426 said:


> I wish it was cold here.  Brody Baby and I went on our walk tonight and it was ugly nasty humid!!!  Almost felt like summer.



You don't want it this cold this early. This is mid to late November weather. I think we are going to have a long cold winter here.


----------



## Tonya2426

aspen37 said:


> I get 5 weeks of vacation at my job. I don't live near my family so I spend around half of my vacation time visiting them.


 

Must be nice!!!    And visiting your family isn't a big burden - they live in Las Vegas!!!!!


----------



## aspen37

Tonya2426 said:


> It's gonna be soooo much fun!!!!  A once in a lifetime trip!!!
> 
> Are they doing the 2nd trip the week after our trip?



Yeah they have the next trip on hold.


----------



## katscradle

Tonya2426 said:


> It's gonna be soooo much fun!!!!  A once in a lifetime trip!!!
> 
> Are they doing the 2nd trip the week after our trip?



Yes they are doing another one right after ours.
However I don't think they have filled it yet.
I am so glad we already know the bulk of the people
in our group.


----------



## Tonya2426

aspen37 said:


> You don't want it this cold this early. This is mid to late November weather. I think we are going to have a long cold winter here.


 
I don't want it freezing cold but a little chill in the air would be nice.


----------



## aspen37

Tonya2426 said:


> Must be nice!!!    And visiting your family isn't a big burden - they live in Las Vegas!!!!!



That's true! They could live in Montana or some place like that. 
 It is hard being in Las Vegas when I am trying to save money for other trips. I really want to try and go to Paris next year also.


----------



## Tonya2426

katscradle said:


> Yes they are doing another one right after ours.
> However I don't think they have filled it yet.
> I am so glad we already know the bulk of the people
> in our group.


 
Can you imagine being the 10 people  or so that book the remainder of the spots on the trip????  Of course it might be like the non-DISers on 2.0!!


----------



## aspen37

Tonya2426 said:


> I don't want it freezing cold but a little chill in the air would be nice.



Mid 70's would be nice.


----------



## katscradle

I know I am missing some post, but it's hard to go back
and forth.
Tonya I wish we still had hot weather right now.
Anna I think your right it's going to be a long cold
winter.
On the up side we have a trip in Dec. And a trip
inApril to look forward to.


----------



## aspen37

katscradle said:


> Yes they are doing another one right after ours.
> However I don't think they have filled it yet.
> I am so glad we already know the bulk of the people
> in our group.



I agree! It's nice knowing almost everyone in our group.


----------



## Tonya2426

aspen37 said:


> That's true! They could live in Montana or some place like that.
> It is hard being in Las Vegas when I am trying to save money for other trips. I really want to try and go to Paris next year also.


 
I would love to go to Paris - or anywhere in Europe for that matter.  I have promised myself though if I was going to go to Europe I was only going to sit in Business or First class - I will not fly economy.  (I just don't want to sit in a crowded seat for that long.  Now I just call it Pete Goes to Australia Syndrome.)


----------



## aspen37

Tonya2426 said:


> Can you imagine being the 10 people  or so that book the remainder of the spots on the trip????  Of course it might be like the non-DISers on 2.0!!


----------



## aspen37

katscradle said:


> I know I am missing some post, but it's hard to go back
> and forth.
> Tonya I wish we still had hot weather right now.
> Anna I think your right it's going to be a long cold
> winter.
> On the up side we have a trip in Dec. And a trip
> inApril to look forward to.



I can't wait for DAP! I need to thaw out already.


----------



## katscradle

Tonya2426 said:


> Can you imagine being the 10 people  or so that book the remainder of the spots on the trip????  Of course it might be like the non-DISers on 2.0!!



no I like the fact we are in a group that are all risers.
For that reason it will be like no other trip.
Can one of you ladies get my post count and post it for me.
That's just too much for me right now.


----------



## Tonya2426

aspen37 said:


> Mid 70's would be nice.


 
I like 67 during the day if it is sunny.  That way you can wear a long sleeved shirt with shorts.


----------



## aspen37

Tonya2426 said:


> I would love to go to Paris - or anywhere in Europe for that matter.  I have promised myself though if I was going to go to Europe I was only going to sit in Business or First class - I will not fly economy.  (I just don't want to sit in a crowded seat for that long.  Now I just call it Pete Goes to Australia Syndrome.)



My uncle has been a few time and loves British Airways. He said they have really nice seats in economy class. I would like to lose 40 or 50lbs before I go so there will be more space in the seat.   I can't afford business or first class.


----------



## Tonya2426

katscradle said:


> no I like the fact we are in a group that are all risers.
> For that reason it will be like no other trip.
> Can one of you ladies get my post count and post it for me.
> That's just too much for me right now.


 
You are at 329 in 3rd place.


----------



## aspen37

Tonya2426 said:


> I like 67 during the day if it is sunny.  That way you can wear a long sleeved shirt with shorts.



I do that when it is in the 50's.


----------



## katscradle

Tonya2426 said:


> I would love to go to Paris - or anywhere in Europe for that matter.  I have promised myself though if I was going to go to Europe I was only going to sit in Business or First class - I will not fly economy.  (I just don't want to sit in a crowded seat for that long.  Now I just call it Pete Goes to Australia Syndrome.)



I would love to go to Europe, but that is not in the cards
for us anytime soon.
I am with you Tonya o. The first class seating.


----------



## aspen37

The way we are going we might get to 300.


----------



## katscradle

Tonya2426 said:


> You are at 329 in 3rd place.



thank you
I can't believe I am in 3rd spot.


----------



## Tonya2426

Only a few more pages to go!!!!!


----------



## Tonya2426

katscradle said:


> thank you
> I can't believe I am in 3rd spot.


 
You're a posting machine now with the laptop and the iphone!!!!


----------



## aspen37

katscradle said:


> I would love to go to Europe, but that is not in the cards
> for us anytime soon.
> I am with you Tonya o. The first class seating.



I have flown first class to Puerto Rico and it was really nice, but if I have to wait for that I will never go. I will not spend $6,000 or $8,000 for a 8 hour flight. I plan on sleeping on the flight anyway.


----------



## Tonya2426

katscradle said:


> thank you
> I can't believe I am in 3rd spot.


 
I have made it to #10!!!!  WOW!!!!  I've made a comeback tonight.


----------



## aspen37

katscradle said:


> thank you
> I can't believe I am in 3rd spot.





Tonya2426 said:


> You're a posting machine now with the laptop and the iphone!!!!



I can't keep up anymore. My job would fire me if I spent the day posting on the boards instead of working. I don't understand their thinking!


----------



## Tonya2426

aspen37 said:


> I have flown first class to Puerto Rico and it was really nice, but if I have to wait for that I will never go. I will not spend $6,000 or $8,000 for a 8 hour flight. I plan on sleeping on the flight anyway.


 
I have never flown first class.  I would probably have to use my BIL points to get an upgrade - he travels for business and has a ton of points.


----------



## aspen37

Tonya2426 said:


> I have made it to #10!!!!  WOW!!!!  I've made a comeback tonight.


----------



## Tonya2426

aspen37 said:


> I can't keep up anymore. My job would fire me if I spent the day posting on the boards instead of working. I don't understand their thinking!


 
I am my own boss so I only have to answer to me but I can't figure out how some of our fellow DISers get away with posting all day during work.  I can't believe their bosses don't care???


----------



## katscradle

Tonya2426 said:


> You're a posting machine now with the laptop and the iphone!!!!



I know it's great knowing I can get on the computer anytime
I want.
However my typing skills suck!
Sorry for the typos
I guess it is just going to take some time to get used to.


----------



## aspen37

Tonya2426 said:


> I have never flown first class.  I would probably have to use my BIL points to get an upgrade - he travels for business and has a ton of points.



I had a boyfriend who's sister worked for Delta. When we flew if there was room in first class we were upgraded for free. It didn't always happen but it was nice when it did.


----------



## aspen37

Tonya2426 said:


> I am my own boss so I only have to answer to me but I can't figure out how some of our fellow DISers get away with posting all day during work.  I can't believe their bosses don't care???



I bring my own computer to work and I just don't have enough time. I am pretty busy most of the time. My work really suffers when I do DIS during work.


----------



## Tonya2426

katscradle said:


> I know it's great knowing I can get on the computer anytime
> I want.
> However my typing skills suck!
> Sorry for the typos
> I guess it is just going to take some time to get used to.


 
I haven't noticed any typos.


----------



## Tonya2426

aspen37 said:


> I had a boyfriend who's sister worked for Delta. When we flew if there was room in first class we were upgraded for free. It didn't always happen but it was nice when it did.


 
I don't think they give upgrades like they used to - or they have made economy so undesirable that people actually pay for first class now.


----------



## aspen37

katscradle said:


> I know it's great knowing I can get on the computer anytime
> I want.
> However my typing skills suck!
> Sorry for the typos
> I guess it is just going to take some time to get used to.



After a while you just start typing and don't realize that you know where all the keys are.


----------



## Tonya2426

aspen37 said:


> I bring my own computer to work and I just don't have enough time. I am pretty busy most of the time. My work really suffers when I do DIS during work.


 
Thankfully when I had a boss I didn't facebook or DIS or I would be in real trouble.


----------



## katscradle

Tonya2426 said:


> I have made it to #10!!!!  WOW!!!!  I've made a comeback tonight.



John says people wondered where he went when I
found the Dis he couldn't get near the computer.
We went on a 10 hour flight to hawaii in economy
and that did not bother me, but I think I was just so excited
about going there.


----------



## Tonya2426

On Page 299!!!!  Only one more to go.


----------



## aspen37

Tonya2426 said:


> I don't think they give upgrades like they used to - or they have made economy so undesirable that people actually pay for first class now.



Most of the flights I have taken in the last year have been full. They seem to cancel flights if they are not full and move you to another flight.


----------



## aspen37

katscradle said:


> John says people wondered where he went when I
> found the Dis he couldn't get near the computer.
> We went on a 10 hour flight to hawaii in economy
> and that did not bother me, but I think I was just so excited
> about going there.



If you can do 10 hours then you'll be fine going to Europe in economy.


----------



## Tonya2426

katscradle said:


> John says people wondered where he went when I
> found the Dis he couldn't get near the computer.
> We went on a 10 hour flight to hawaii in economy
> and that did not bother me, but I think I was just so excited
> about going there.


 
DISing does become addictive - especially when you have met the people and they are now your friends.  On the cruise my parents were sort of flabbergasted and said "it's like you have a totally different life we didn't even know anything about"    I told them "I did talk about the DIS for awhile but y'all just didn't get it.  So I stopped so you wouldn't look at me like I was crazy anymore. "


----------



## aspen37

I wish Virgin Atlantic flew out of Denver. I have heard great things about their planes.


----------



## aspen37

Tonya2426 said:


> DISing does become addictive - especially when you have met the people and they are now your friends.  On the cruise my parents were sort of flabbergasted and said "it's like you have a totally different life we didn't even know anything about"    I told them "I did talk about the DIS for awhile but y'all just didn't get it.  So I stopped so you wouldn't look at me like I was crazy anymore. "



Most of my family gets it. My grandma thinks its great that I found all of these great people to have fun on vacation with.


----------



## Tonya2426

aspen37 said:


> I wish Virgin Atlantic flew out of Denver. I have heard great things about their planes.


 
I've heard Virgin and British Airways are the way to go.


----------



## katscradle

aspen37 said:


> Most of the flights I have taken in the last year have been full. They seem to cancel flights if they are not full and move you to another flight.



We have not figured out dec flights yet or driving 
John found a late flight out on Monday night for
49 dollars.
Keep in mind the taxes will be about 100 per person 
on top on that price
so we are still trying to figure out what to do.


----------



## Tonya2426

aspen37 said:


> Most of my family gets it. My grandma thinks its great that I found all of these great people to have fun on vacation with.


 
They get it now but I don't think they heard me when I was prepping them on the drive to the Port.    Of course they only got it from our tablemates - they wouldn't believe me.


----------



## aspen37

katscradle said:


> We have not figured out dec flights yet or driving
> John found a late flight out on Monday night for
> 49 dollars.
> Keep in mind the taxes will be about 100 per person
> on top on that price
> so we are still trying to figure out what to do.



$150.00 isn't bad. How much would you spend in gas, time, and hotels going down and coming back?


----------



## Tonya2426

katscradle said:


> We have not figured out dec flights yet or driving
> John found a late flight out on Monday night for
> 49 dollars.
> Keep in mind the taxes will be about 100 per person
> on top on that price
> so we are still trying to figure out what to do.


 
$100 in taxes?!?!?!  That is alot.


----------



## aspen37

Tonya2426 said:


> They get it now but I don't think they heard me when I was prepping them on the drive to the Port.    Of course they only got it from our tablemates - they wouldn't believe me.



   
Did they see all of the people running around in DIS shirts and wonder who those people are?


----------



## katscradle

Tonya2426 said:


> They get it now but I don't think they heard me when I was prepping them on the drive to the Port.    Of course they only got it from our tablemates - they wouldn't believe me.



It's like going on vacation with all your friends from high school.


----------



## aspen37

katscradle said:


> It's like going on vacation with all your friends from high school.



You got 300!


----------



## aspen37

I wonder when they will close the thread?


----------



## katscradle

Woohoo I got the first post on page 300.


----------



## Tonya2426

aspen37 said:


> Did they see all of the people running around in DIS shirts and wonder who those people are?


 
They did but I think they just thought it was a convention or something - not that these people were my friends and they knew me even if I hadn't met most of them face to face.  Like I said - they didn't listen to me very well.


----------



## aspen37

Ok you two I need to go to sleep now. I have to get up early and go do laundry. Yuck! HAve a great night. I'll talk to later.


----------



## Tonya2426

Wooohooo!!!!  300!!!!!!


----------



## Tonya2426

aspen37 said:


> Ok you two I need to go to sleep now. I have to get up early and go do laundry. Yuck! HAve a great night. I'll talk to later.


 
Night Anna!!!

And Katherine!!!

I am going to bed also now that we have reached our goal.


----------



## katscradle

John says you mean when are they coming to
take us away.
I can't  believe they let it go for us.
We got a double header today.
John got post 4000, I got page 300.


----------



## katscradle

Tonya2426 said:


> Night Anna!!!
> 
> And Katherine!!!
> 
> I am going to bed also now that we have reached our goal.



night Tonya!


----------



## katscradle

Anna pick a night next week that we can have a chat
night, I miss you.


----------



## katscradle

aspen37 said:


> Ok you two I need to go to sleep now. I have to get up early and go do laundry. Yuck! HAve a great night. I'll talk to later.



night Anna


----------



## katscradle

Thank you everyone for help us get to 300.
This is a new record since the 250 page rule was introduced.

Thanks WebmasterAlex for not shutting us down.


----------



## katscradle

I just have to do this, it's just to hard to resist.


----------



## katscradle

4500!!!


----------



## WDWtraveler27

Page 300!!!!


----------



## WDWtraveler27

Correction: page 301!!!!!!


----------



## wildfan1473

4500 posts and 300 pages!  That's just crazy!

I'm off to the airport in the SNOW!    Have a great week!


----------



## katscradle

wildfan1473 said:


> 4500 posts and 300 pages!  That's just crazy!
> 
> I'm off to the airport in the SNOW!    Have a great week!



Good morning!
Have a great trip.


----------



## mainegal

Page 301?!
The never ending thread....

I hope some newbie to DAP doens't try to wade through all this!


----------



## tlcoke

Good morning everyone! Wow page 300.  Doing laundry now , next step pack suitcase and figure out what else I still need.  Enjoy your day.  Rain has finally moved east.

Lyn safe travel to you as you drive to NJ.


----------



## tlcoke

wildfan1473 said:


> 4500 posts and 300 pages!  That's just crazy!
> 
> I'm off to the airport in the SNOW!    Have a great week!



Have a safe trip & hopefully we can link up next Friday at WDW and say


----------



## Minnie Lor

Good morning all! Have a great a Saturday. It's going to be a long one for me but hopefully I'll make some good Mickey money.


----------



## IWISHFORDISNEY

Page 301 I am impressed.

Good Morning everyone.


----------



## AnneR

Good Morning everyone-

Wow You guys made 300 pages.  Had to check out last night felt a headache coming so went to sleep.  Still have the headache today.

Safe travels to all who are traveling.

This morning is very gray.  The weather channel says it is 66.  Haven't stuck my head out yet to check.

I am off to take my shower and grocery shop.  My afternoon is going to be dress shopping for my 15 year old.  I'll be checking in and out.

So is the next goal 5000 posts?

John and Kat had a triple last night, 4000, 300 and 4500.  Can we let them win them all?

My personal DAP countdown - 62 days!


----------



## OKW Lover

Wow - page 301 and still going.


----------



## chirurgeon

I just couldn't hang in there last night.  I faded soon after AnneR. Tonya, Katherine and Anne kept it going.  Which ever webmaster in charge of closing things must be on vacation. 

Kim


----------



## DVCsince02

Morning!


----------



## ADP

Good morning everyone!  A little over 2 months until the TSM party.  Get your Spring Action Shooters out for practice today.


----------



## krissy2803

Tonya2426 said:


> I have never flown first class.  I would probably have to use my BIL points to get an upgrade - he travels for business and has a ton of points.


I was in first class once. It was a flight from San Antonio to Houston. A whopping one whole hour in first class!


----------



## Launchpad11B

ADP said:


> Good morning everyone!  A little over 2 months until the TSM party.  Get your Spring Action Shooters out for practice today.



Morning Aaron. I may be on injured reserve for the TSM meet.


----------



## ADP

Launchpad11B said:


> Morning Aaron. I may on injured reserve for the TSM meet.



What are the chances of you becoming a lefty in 60 days???  
Welcome back!


----------



## Launchpad11B

ADP said:


> What are the chances of you becoming a lefty in 60 days???
> Welcome back!



Thanks. I'll still be there to cheer you on!


----------



## Dodie

Good morning everyone.  Past 300 and STILL here I see.


----------



## firsttimemom

wow- it's true that you all don't need much sleep. I think I was out at 10. 

We got upgraded to first class once from DC-Boston when Lindsay was still a baby. You should have seen peoples faces when they boarded and saw her in her baby carseat chilling in first class.

And I used miles to upgrade to first class for our honeymoon- loved the free champagne!


----------



## Launchpad11B

DVCsince02 said:


> Morning!





Dodie said:


> Good morning everyone.



Morning DIS wives!


----------



## chirurgeon

Launchpad11B said:


> Morning Aaron. I may be on injured reserve for the TSM meet.



Good morning Paul, did I miss it, what did you do to your self?

Kim


----------



## scarlett873

Morning!


----------



## shellyminnie

Morning!!


----------



## OKW Lover

Launchpad11B said:


> Morning Aaron. I may be on injured reserve for the TSM meet.



Paul,
There are actually some HC ride vehicles that have a button to push instead of having to pull the string.  You could request one of these if you're not healed by then.


----------



## chirurgeon

OKW Lover said:


> Paul,
> There are actually some HC ride vehicles that have a button to push instead of having to pull the string.  You could request one of these if you're not healed by then.



I'm not sure about this.  I have yet to break 100k on TSM, so I'm sure 1st Sargent Lunny can beat any score I might be able to put up using his left hand. Give the rest of us mere mortals a break why don't you.

Kim


----------



## aspen37

Good morning everyone!




wildfan1473 said:


> 4500 posts and 300 pages!  That's just crazy!
> 
> I'm off to the airport in the SNOW!    Have a great week!



Have a great trip! 



tlcoke said:


> Good morning everyone! Wow page 300.  Doing laundry now , next step pack suitcase and figure out what else I still need.  Enjoy your day.  Rain has finally moved east.
> 
> Lyn safe travel to you as you drive to NJ.



I need to do laundry today too. 



chirurgeon said:


> Good morning Paul, did I miss it, what did you do to your self?
> 
> Kim



I was wondering the same thing. It sounds like his left arm.


----------



## WDWtraveler27

Top of the mornin' to ya!


----------



## AnneR

krissy2803 said:


> I was in first class once. It was a flight from San Antonio to Houston. A whopping one whole hour in first class!



My closest experience to first class is I flew business class to and back to Charlotte on AirTran.  I had to pay the upgrade which was about $49.  The plus was the bigger seats, much more comfortable.  My plan is to do this for DAP if available.  While it is not the same as first class it is better then coach and the upgrade fee is hundreds less than purchase in advance.


----------



## AnneR

Watching the weather channel - to those in the west getting snow - be careful, stay safe.


----------



## Launchpad11B

chirurgeon said:


> Good morning Paul, did I miss it, what did you do to your self?
> 
> Kim





aspen37 said:


> Good morning everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a great trip!
> 
> 
> 
> I need to do laundry today too.
> 
> 
> 
> I was wondering the same thing. It sounds like his left arm.



My right index finger was broken, healed wrong, now needs to be re-broken and re-set because it won't bend at all and it hurts all the time. The trigger finger must work properly in my line of work. Thanks for your concern.


----------



## dpuck1998

Launchpad11B said:


> Thanks. I'll still be there to cheer you on!



Hmmm...teaming up against me....


----------



## Dodie

Hmmm. I can envision my DIS hubby riding along with me giving me just-in-time professional pointers. "Aim higher. Fire faster. Over here." I think I'm onto something.


----------



## chirurgeon

Launchpad11B said:


> My right index finger was broken, healed wrong, now needs to be re-broken and re-set because it won't bend at all and it hurts all the time. The trigger finger must work properly in my line of work. Thanks for your concern.



OUCH!!!!!!  Yes, in your line of work the trigger finger must work.  Heal fast.

Kim


----------



## Mouse Skywalker

Launchpad11B said:


> My right index finger was broken, healed wrong, now needs to be re-broken and re-set because it won't bend at all and it hurts all the time. The trigger finger must work properly in my line of work. Thanks for your concern.


Sorry to hear about your broken finger Paul.  That stinks!


----------



## katscradle

Launchpad11B said:


> My right index finger was broken, healed wrong, now needs to be re-broken and re-set because it won't bend at all and it hurts all the time. The trigger finger must work properly in my line of work. Thanks for your concern.



Paul I am sorry to hear about your finger.
That sucks, and the pain of having it rebroken
and reset, ouch!


----------



## katscradle

I am sitting in the cottage with the smells
of cooking turkey wafting through the cottage.
To go with the turkey, mashed patatoes, turnip,
stuffing, gravy, & corn.
Then pie for desert!


----------



## chirurgeon

katscradle said:


> I am sitting in the cottage with the smells
> of cooking turkey wafting through the cottage.
> To go with the turkey, mashed patatoes, turnip,
> stuffing, gravy, & corn.
> Then pie for desert!



YUMMY.  I'll take a serving of everything except the turnips, thank you very much.

Kim


----------



## Tonya2426

katscradle said:


> I am sitting in the cottage with the smells
> of cooking turkey wafting through the cottage.
> To go with the turkey, mashed patatoes, turnip,
> stuffing, gravy, & corn.
> Then pie for desert!


 
I think the biggest question is:  what kind of pie?!?!?!?!


----------



## shellyminnie

Dodie said:


> Hmmm. I can envision my DIS hubby riding along with me giving me just-in-time professional pointers. "Aim higher. Fire faster. Over here." I think I'm onto something.



Ooh . . . I like that idea Dodie!


----------



## georgemoe

katscradle said:


> Anyone want a timmy's





3guysandagal said:


> I bet 90% of the people here have no idea what you are talking about.



So you were talking about Tim Horton's Donut's or coffee? I buy Timothy's k-cups for the Keurig brewer. Same coffee?



dpuck1998 said:


> Yikes!  This is the never ending thread!  Again I'm way behind and hopefully didn't miss anything exciting



You missed the Nip / Tuck talk. 

Good afternoon everyone.  Can't believe the tread is still going.

My cold kept me in bed until almost 1pm today.  

Trying to catch up on my work email today but I've been dozing off. 

I'll be working on picture uploads later and will get more F&W posts up. Promise!


----------



## Launchpad11B

georgemoe said:


> So you were talking about Tim Horton's Donut's or coffee? I buy Timothy's k-cups for the Keurig brewer. Same coffee?
> 
> 
> 
> You missed the Nip / Tuck talk.
> 
> Good afternoon everyone.  Can't believe the tread is still going.
> 
> My cold kept me in bed until almost 1pm today.
> 
> Trying to catch up on my work email today but I've been dozing off.
> 
> I'll be working on picture uploads later and will get more F&W posts up. Promise!




Glad you're up and around George. Feel better soon.


----------



## Launchpad11B

Dodie said:


> Hmmm. I can envision my DIS hubby riding along with me giving me just-in-time professional pointers. "Aim higher. Fire faster. Over here." I think I'm onto something.





shellyminnie said:


> Ooh . . . I like that idea Dodie!



My assistance comes with a price! I require many desserts for services rendered at TSM!!


----------



## dpuck1998

georgemoe said:


> So you were talking about Tim Horton's Donut's or coffee? I buy Timothy's k-cups for the Keurig brewer. Same coffee?
> 
> 
> 
> You missed the Nip / Tuck talk.
> 
> Good afternoon everyone.  Can't believe the tread is still going.
> 
> My cold kept me in bed until almost 1pm today.
> 
> Trying to catch up on my work email today but I've been dozing off.
> 
> I'll be working on picture uploads later and will get more F&W posts up. Promise!



Welcome home


----------



## tlcoke

Good Evening Everyone.  Almost packed, have computer stuff to pack & last minute stuff, then I will be ready to head out in the morning.


----------



## dpuck1998

Finally listened to the email show today while mowing the lawn.

Great voicemail Kat and thanks for the shout out Stacey


----------



## georgemoe

dpuck1998 said:


> Welcome home



Thanks Don. 



tlcoke said:


> Good Evening Everyone.  Almost packed, have computer stuff to pack & last minute stuff, then I will be ready to head out in the morning.



Have a great trip Tracey! 



dpuck1998 said:


> Finally listened to the email show today while mowing the lawn.
> 
> Great voicemail Kat and thanks for the shout out Stacey



Listened on the plane last night. Your shout out was a chuckle. BTW, when is the album of greatest copier repairman hits coming out?


----------



## AnneR

Just listened to your call Kat!  What a great gift and how wonderful that Corey helped you with the surprise.


----------



## shellyminnie

Launchpad11B said:


> My assistance comes with a price! I require many desserts for services rendered at TSM!!



How's funnel cake sound?? 



tlcoke said:


> Good Evening Everyone.  Almost packed, have computer stuff to pack & last minute stuff, then I will be ready to head out in the morning.



Have a safe trip!! See you next weekend!!


----------



## dpuck1998

georgemoe said:


> Thanks Don.
> 
> 
> 
> Have a great trip Tracey!
> 
> 
> 
> Listened on the plane last night. Your shout out was a chuckle. BTW, when is the album of greatest copier repairman hits coming out?



I have my collection of Barry White songs ready to go at a moments notice!


----------



## aspen37

Launchpad11B said:


> My right index finger was broken, healed wrong, now needs to be re-broken and re-set because it won't bend at all and it hurts all the time. The trigger finger must work properly in my line of work. Thanks for your concern.



That's not good!  I broke my index finger along time ago and it did not heal correctly either. Lucky for me it was on my left hand (I am right handed).

Good Luck Paul! Do you think it will heal in two months?


----------



## aspen37

katscradle said:


> I am sitting in the cottage with the smells
> of cooking turkey wafting through the cottage.
> To go with the turkey, mashed patatoes, turnip,
> stuffing, gravy, & corn.
> Then pie for desert!



I made beef stew. 



georgemoe said:


> So you were talking about Tim Horton's Donut's or coffee? I buy Timothy's k-cups for the Keurig brewer. Same coffee?
> 
> 
> 
> You missed the Nip / Tuck talk.
> 
> Good afternoon everyone.  Can't believe the tread is still going.
> 
> My cold kept me in bed until almost 1pm today.
> 
> Trying to catch up on my work email today but I've been dozing off.
> 
> I'll be working on picture uploads later and will get more F&W posts up. Promise!




Feel better soon! Take your time with the F&W posts. 



tlcoke said:


> Good Evening Everyone.  Almost packed, have computer stuff to pack & last minute stuff, then I will be ready to head out in the morning.



Have a great trip Tracey!


----------



## katscradle

Tonya2426 said:


> I think the biggest question is:  what kind of pie?!?!?!?!



summer harvest which has northern spy apples
blackberries,pears, rubarb & raspberries.
Yummy!!!!


----------



## firsttimemom

Launchpad11B said:


> My right index finger was broken, healed wrong, now needs to be re-broken and re-set because it won't bend at all and it hurts all the time. The trigger finger must work properly in my line of work. Thanks for your concern.



ouch! I can't even imagine having to have it rebroken. But I guess in the long run if it gets you away from 'it hurts all the time' AND helps you keep your job it's worth it. I hope it's better soon!


----------



## katscradle

dpuck1998 said:


> Finally listened to the email show today while mowing the lawn.
> 
> Great voicemail Kat and thanks for the shout out Stacey



Thank you, Don.


----------



## katscradle

AnneR said:


> Just listened to your call Kat!  What a great gift and how wonderful that Corey helped you with the surprise.



Thank you Anne.
Corey is a sweetheart for helping me with this.
My Hero!!!


----------



## IWISHFORDISNEY

I feel crappy but not crappy enough to not want to do something.   My nose is stuffy and I have a headache.   Weird to be feeling this way when it is 90 out.   Guess the kiddo gave me his bug.  Blah


----------



## georgemoe

I seem to have peaked Katherine's interest a bit when I mentioned that the Canada kiosk would be next with a surprise. Finally I'm getting to it. 

So here we go -






This is what I would consider to be the surprise I mentioned in an earlier post. Most people have had the Cheddar Cheese Soup from LeCellier and had or have loved it. I love soup, I love cheese, and I love beer. This is as close to the perfect trio of food and beverage you could get for me.

BUT I DIDN'T GET THE SOUP! 

Possibly it was the recent reports I've seen within the last year that this soup is a shell of it's former self. Or it could be that I make similar style soups blindfolded. Maybe a little of both. And maybe the stupid little red sample cups. 

So what did Deb and I each get?










This was a liquid kiosk for Deb and seeing how riesling was on the menu she tried it. Other than 10 & 20 year tawny port, riesling is her favorite wine. The wine was from Chateau des Charmes. She thought it was very good.

When I saw Canada was offering up a sausage I just had to try it. I don't normally think of sausage and Canada together, especially when it's a spicy chicken sausage. It was just too interesting to pass up. While I enjoy it, specially wild pacific, the salmon dish didn't interest me. Especially when you pair it with lentil. I'm not much of a lentil person.

The sausage was a decent portion, atop a very tasty polenta with an onion marmalade and red pepper garnish.

*F&W orgasm people! * 

The sausage and polenta played off each other perfectly. I LOVED IT!

I now have a F&W favorite. Thanks Canada! 

Next up. Kiosk #5 Wellington, New Zealand.


----------



## DVCsince02

Launchpad11B said:


> My assistance comes with a price! I require many desserts for services rendered at TSM!!



Did you just say you require "treats"?






georgemoe said:


> I seem to have peaked Katherine's interest a bit when I mentioned that the Canada kiosk would be next with a surprise. Finally I'm getting to it.
> 
> So here we go -



Great job, George!  Love the shoe shot for Jaime.


----------



## Tonya2426

georgemoe said:


> *F&W orgasm people! *
> 
> The sausage and polenta played off each other perfectly. I LOVED IT!
> 
> I now have a F&W favorite. Thanks Canada!


 
I'm adding it to my list of must haves!!!


----------



## tiggerbell

georgemoe said:


>


 
Nicely played, George!


----------



## WDWtraveler27

woow 305


----------



## katscradle

I am glad Deb and you like Canada!
However this only represents one of our 
provinces.


----------



## georgemoe

Our next kiosk is just after the Off Kilter stage and before the UK. The New Zealand kiosk offered both a seared scallop and the "now famous" Lamb Slider.











This has been the busiest booth we've seen so far possibly due to the lamb slider popularity. I would have loved to have gotten the sea scallop but the polenta is getting to me and I'm due for a beer soon. Need to pace. So Deb takes over as she hasn't eaten since Athen's. Greece to New Zealand is a long time between eats. 






So here it is. The famous lamb slider with tomato chutney.










This fan favorite did very little for Deb and I. We both found the lamb extremely bland. So much so we didn't like it at all. Because I've had a few spicy items it may have impacted how I tasted this dish. But since Deb had a fairly clear pallette and didn't like it, I knew it wasn't just me.

So our unexpected opinion is that this little guy is just living a lie. A shame of a lie. 

Up next is Kiosk#6 - Cork, Ireland.


----------



## AnneR

Evening all.

I see we are still going here.  I still struggling with my headache but a nap this afternoon helped to bring it down to a manageable level.  I have spent the evening finishing Jaime's trip report.  Oh so funny.

It seems kind of quiet around here tonight but than again it is Saturday.


----------



## georgemoe

katscradle said:


> I am glad Deb and you like Canada!
> However this only represents *one of our
> provinces*.



I know. The one you dislike.


----------



## IWISHFORDISNEY

georgemoe said:


> *F&W orgasm people! *



ha ha ha this is how I felt about the lobster chowder at Celebration Town Tavern but I didnt know how to put it without sounding really bad.   Perfect description.


----------



## georgemoe

For now we are going to bypass Cork, Ireland and head to the Rose & Crown. This will serve two purposes. A beer and short break from the heat. Deb enjoys a Diet Coke while I opt for a pint of Bass. Don't mind my bug eyes. 










Why I took this photo of the hats on the wall is beyond me. Maybe it's the heat. 






Next we head across the street to check out the UK shops. A couple more random meaningless photos. I bet Uncle Joe has the best mint balls. 






What is this for? UK version of Exlax? 






Next up will be Cork, Ireland.


----------



## fakereadhed

georgemoe said:


>



That looks really unappetizing.  Glad it tasted better than it looks!


----------



## OKW Lover

Gasp!  Its 32 degrees here this morning.  Time to be headed for Florida.


Wait - I AM headed for Florida today.  


George - thanks for the food porn.  Looks like Val & I have some eating to do.  Tell Deb that Val loves riesling too.  Me?


----------



## tlcoke

Good morning everyone.   I am getting ready to head toward Indianapolis and my flight to Dallas for the first stage of my trip. I'll check in during each leg of the trip.


----------



## katscradle

Good morning everyone.
George did you get any of the maple suger candy?


----------



## AnneR

Good morning all.

Safe travels Tracey.

Our day is more close to home.  DD12 is walking in the CROP walk today and I have some errands to run.  It is chilly this morning.

See you all later.


----------



## IWISHFORDISNEY

Oh My the heat is not gonna stop here until next weekend now.   Pack light peeps on their way down it is killer hot.   Figures my first fall in FL and we are breaking records every day.


----------



## katscradle

georgemoe said:


> I know. The one you dislike.



you got that right, but don't get me started.
I tried to qoute your post on New Zealend but couldn't so I will
just say I am sorry it was such a disapointment
for Deb and you.


----------



## Launchpad11B

georgemoe said:


> For now we are going to bypass Cork, Ireland and head to the Rose & Crown. This will serve two purposes. A beer and short break from the heat. Deb enjoys a Diet Coke while I opt for a pint of Bass. Don't mind my bug eyes.
> 
> Next up will be Cork, Ireland.



Great pics and updates George. But skipping the motherland of Ireland to go to the UK??? I barely know you anymore!


----------



## katscradle

O.k it is cold here this morning.
John is sleeping and I am shivering, so
I have asked Kenny to start a fire in the
woodstove. I think it is 32 outside, and 62 inside.
This is a dream for Kenny to get to start the fire.
I will be watching him closely.


----------



## scarlett873

Safe travels to all headed to Florida!


----------



## georgemoe

katscradle said:


> Good morning everyone.
> George did you get any of the maple suger candy?



Hi Kat. Good morning. No I did not get the maple sugar candy.  If theres anything I hate more than maple sugar candy, it's maple sugar candy.  Way too sweet for me. I gag when I'm near it. 



Launchpad11B said:


> Great pics and updates George. But skipping the motherland of Ireland to go to the UK??? I barely know you anymore!



Never fear fellow Irishman. You save the best for last.  (Or in this case, next!)



katscradle said:


> O.k it is cold here this morning.
> John is sleeping and I am shivering, so
> I have asked Kenny to start a fire in the
> woodstove. I think it is 32 outside, *and 62 inside*.
> This is a dream for Kenny to get to start the fire.
> I will be watching him closely.



So what's the problem?  Sounds warm to me.


----------



## katscradle

georgemoe said:


> Hi Kat. Good morning. No I did not get the maple sugar candy.  If theres anything I hate more than maple sugar candy, it's maple sugar candy.  Way too sweet for me. I gag when I'm near it.
> 
> 
> 
> Never fear fellow Irishman. You save the best for last.  (Or in this case, next!)
> 
> 
> 
> So what's the problem?  Sounds warm to me.




I don't care for maple suger candy either, but if you have a
sweet tooth this will satisfy the sweet tooth.

What's the problem!
I am cold, that's the problem.


----------



## georgemoe

katscradle said:


> I don't care for maple suger candy either, but if you have a
> sweet tooth this will satisfy the sweet tooth.
> 
> What's the problem!
> I am cold, that's the problem.



Maple sugar candy = instant cavity. 

How's Kenny coming with the fire? Toasty yet?


----------



## ADP

Good morning everyone.  I'm off to the gym.  It's Sunday and that means NFL Football!  Woot!!!  Goooo Deeeeep!!!!  


Launchpad11B said:


> Thanks. I'll still be there to cheer you on!


Sorry to hear Paul.  That stinks....Passing along our best for a speedy recovery.

George...Thanks for all the great Food & Wine photos.


----------



## shellyminnie

katscradle said:


> O.k it is cold here this morning.
> John is sleeping and I am shivering, so
> I have asked Kenny to start a fire in the
> woodstove. I think it is 32 outside, and 62 inside.
> This is a dream for Kenny to get to start the fire.
> I will be watching him closely.



62 OUTSIDE would be really, really nice right now!!

I'm tired of boiling in this heat!!


----------



## katscradle

georgemoe said:


> Maple sugar candy = instant cavity.
> 
> How's Kenny coming with the fire? Toasty yet?



The fire is going now and it is up to 70, so yes I am
warming up. It's still 32 outside.


----------



## katscradle

shellyminnie said:


> 62 OUTSIDE would be really, really nice right now!!
> 
> I'm tired of boiling in this heat!!



Shelly I wish it was 62 outside.
It's 32 outside, and it was 62 inside now 
it is 70 inside.


----------



## georgemoe

ADP said:


> Good morning everyone.  I'm off to the gym.  It's Sunday and that means NFL Football!  Woot!!!  Goooo Deeeeep!!!!
> 
> Sorry to hear Paul.  That stinks....Passing along our best for a speedy recovery.
> 
> George...Thanks for all the great Food & Wine photos.



Hi Aaron.  More photos to come.



shellyminnie said:


> 62 OUTSIDE would be really, really nice right now!!
> 
> I'm tired of boiling in this heat!!



Hi Shelly. Yes it was hot. I was so hot, hot coffee would cool you down.


----------



## shellyminnie

georgemoe said:


> Hi Shelly. Yes it was hot. I was so hot, hot coffee would cool you down.



Ain't that the truth!!  It's not supposed to cool down again until Friday and then it will only be 86!!


----------



## UrsulasShadow

It's so very nice and sparkly-clear and cool out today.  Think I'll take a walk on the beach, and think of all you poor, poor Floridians and Florida visitors, melting in the oppressive heat.



Can you tell I'm trying to make myself feel better about not being in WDW?


----------



## OKW Lover

UrsulasShadow said:


> It's so very nice and sparkly-clear and cool out today.  Think I'll take a walk on the beach, and think of all you poor, poor Floridians and Florida visitors, melting in the oppressive heat.
> 
> 
> 
> Can you tell I'm trying to make myself feel better about not being in WDW?



"Sparkly-clear"?  That's code for freezing!  It was 32 in Plymouth at 6:00 this morning.  

I'm going to make myself feel better by actually going to WDW!


----------



## jen3003

Good morning everyone!!!

Off to see Toy Story 1 & 2 this morning!!!

It's very cold here too, only in the 30's. Brrrr!!!


----------



## sshaw10060

Morning all.  Just caught up on yesterdays posts.  I am surprised the thread is still open.  We went to the Toy Story double feature yesterday and it was a lot of fun.  I don't think I had ever seen either of those movies on the big screen.

Plan for today is yard work and putting out some Halloween decorations followed by football.

Have a great day (hope you feel better George)


----------



## tlcoke

IWISHFORDISNEY said:


> Oh My the heat is not gonna stop here until next weekend now.   Pack light peeps on their way down it is killer hot.   Figures my first fall in FL and we are breaking records every day.



Looks like it will cool down just in time for my Florida arrival.  I have made it to Atlanta.  I have a two hour layover here before proceeding to Dallas.  I will arrive there at 4:15 local time.  I'll be meeting up with my Brother tonight in Lewisville.  My conference starts tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## georgemoe

sshaw10060 said:


> Morning all.  Just caught up on yesterdays posts.  I am surprised the thread is still open.  We went to the Toy Story double feature yesterday and it was a lot of fun.  I don't think I had ever seen either of those movies on the big screen.
> 
> Plan for today is yard work and putting out some Halloween decorations followed by football.
> 
> Have a great day (hope you feel better George)



Hi Scott. Thanks. A little better today but not enough to motivate me for anything. I unpacked and that's about it. Reading Jaime's awesome (80's word) HS Reunion trip report.  Recording NASCAR and football.


----------



## katscradle

georgemoe said:


> Hi Scott. Thanks. A little better today but not enough to motivate me for anything. I unpacked and that's about it. Reading Jaime's awesome (80's word) HS Reunion trip report.  Recording NASCAR and football.



Hey George, I am glad you are at least
feeling a little better.


----------



## scarlett873

I've started the pile...you know...the pile of stuff that I think needs to come with me for DAP...

I've got tons of those little stretchy gloves. They're all a bit girly in color, but everytime I come across another pair, it gets added to the pile...

And my lanyard...and that nifty bag that we got from that amazingly clever group of folks on PCC 1.0...

I can probably add my capris to the pile now that it's a bit too chilly for capris...I'll throw in some jeans right before I leave. 

Ahhhh...the anticipation of another trip is building!


----------



## tlcoke

scarlett873 said:


> I've started the pile...you know...the pile of stuff that I think needs to come with me for DAP...
> 
> I've got tons of those little stretchy gloves. They're all a bit girly in color, but everytime I come across another pair, it gets added to the pile...
> 
> And my lanyard...and that nifty bag that we got from that amazingly clever group of folks on PCC 1.0...
> 
> I can probably add my capris to the pile now that it's a bit too chilly for capris...I'll throw in some jeans right before I leave.
> 
> Ahhhh...the anticipation of another trip is building!



I have to get this trip out of the way before I start planning for DAP.  
30 more minutes before they begin boarding my next flight.

George I am glad you are starting to feel better.  I need to go back and read all your F&W posts, so I am prepared for when I go next week.

I am going to meet up with my brother tonight in Lewisville Texas.  I haven't seen him since 2006.


----------



## katscradle

scarlett873 said:


> I've started the pile...you know...the pile of stuff that I think needs to come with me for DAP...
> 
> I've got tons of those little stretchy gloves. They're all a bit girly in color, but everytime I come across another pair, it gets added to the pile...
> 
> And my lanyard...and that nifty bag that we got from that amazingly clever group of folks on PCC 1.0...
> 
> I can probably add my capris to the pile now that it's a bit too chilly for capris...I'll throw in some jeans right before I leave.
> 
> Ahhhh...the anticipation of another trip is building!



Brandie, that's a great idea!
I am going to pack our clothes this week.
I already have the lanyards and dis t's placed
in our dis orange disney bin.
Thank you!


----------



## aspen37

scarlett873 said:


> I've started the pile...you know...the pile of stuff that I think needs to come with me for DAP...
> 
> I've got tons of those little stretchy gloves. They're all a bit girly in color, but everytime I come across another pair, it gets added to the pile...
> 
> And my lanyard...and that nifty bag that we got from that amazingly clever group of folks on PCC 1.0...
> 
> I can probably add my capris to the pile now that it's a bit too chilly for capris...I'll throw in some jeans right before I leave.
> 
> Ahhhh...the anticipation of another trip is building!



I am going to do the same thing today Brandie. I did a bunch of laundry yesterday so everything is clean and just needs to go in the suitcase. 
Now that it is starting to get cooler I feel like DAP is just around the corner. Before we know it we all will be at DATW having a great time.  



georgemoe said:


> Hi Scott. Thanks. A little better today but not enough to motivate me for anything. I unpacked and that's about it. Reading Jaime's awesome (80's word) HS Reunion trip report.  Recording NASCAR and football.



I'm glad you are felling a little better today George. 




tlcoke said:


> I have to get this trip out of the way before I start planning for DAP.
> 30 more minutes before they begin boarding my next flight.
> 
> George I am glad you are starting to feel better.  I need to go back and read all your F&W posts, so I am prepared for when I go next week.
> 
> I am going to meet up with my brother tonight in Lewisville Texas.  I haven't seen him since 2006.



have a great time with your brother Tracey!


----------



## aspen37

katscradle said:


> Brandie, that's a great idea!
> I am going to pack our clothes this week.
> I already have the lanyards and dis t's placed
> in our dis orange disney bin.
> Thank you!



Hi Katherine!  Tell John I said hi.


----------



## AnneR

I have a trip before DAP that is in, gasp, 19 days.

I am a list maker, so I have started my packing list for DAP.  My list has multiple columns including have, buy and packed.


----------



## katscradle

I thought I would post it is 46 F outside
right now, and it is trying to snow.
It has snowed for a minute so far.
Where is my Indian summer?


----------



## AnneR

It's sunny and about 65 degrees here.  I guess I should not complain.


----------



## georgemoe

tlcoke said:


> George I am glad you are starting to feel better.  I need to go back and read all your F&W posts, so I am prepared for when I go next week.



Thanks Tracey! 



aspen37 said:


> I'm glad you are felling a little better today George.



Thanks Anna! Looking forward to seeing you again in eight weeks! 

It's amazing what 36 hours of good rest can do.


----------



## NancyIL

For those of you who are organized enough to pack way in advance of a trip - that's great! I'm going to WDW in 9 days, and I'll pack the day before. I'll pack for my Dec. WDW/cruise/DAP trip the day before, too!


----------



## georgemoe

We are now at Cork, Ireland. Our next to the last kiosk for day 1 of F&W.






There are two food offerings and a dessert here. A Lobster & Scallop Fisherman's Pie, a cheese item, and the Warm Chocolate Lava Cake. We would opt for the first and last items listed.







First up is the pie. Nice crusted potato topping covering a slightly thickened base containing pieces and bits of lobster and scallops. I consider this a comfort food. I actually consider anything served with mashed potatoes comfort food.  This was a good dish and had what I expected for seafood content. Enough so that I enjoyed it but wished there was more. I'm sure there were some portions that had more seafood in it than mine. Lucky ducks is what these people are. As earlier with some other dishes, I felt this one lacked the proper amount of salt. I understand why this is done so try to temper my opinion to disregard this.






Enough said! 






The next item is the lava cake and Deb got this a few days later with Shelly and Kim before Illuminations. She took a taste of the cake and a taste of the sauce then handed it to me. It was too chocolatey for her. 

I didn't like the looks of this at all. Sorry for the fuzzy photo. It did have intense chocolate flavor and I was fine with that. What I didn't like was that the cake was like uncooked brownie batter. ICK! 

I'm sure a lot of people will like it just for the flavor alone. It was ok but not for us.






Paris France will be Kiosk #7 and our next Food & Wine stop!


----------



## AnneR

Thanks for the update with Ireland George.  My DD15 is bemoaning the elimination of the potato and leek soup this year.  Her favorite dish from last year.


----------



## katscradle

George the first item you got looks good 
and is probably something I would enjoy.
However the chocolate cake item is something
I would not eat, looks aweful.
Thank you for sharing this with us.
I am surprized they did not have
Bangers and mash as an item selection.


----------



## sshaw10060

Well, the Red Sox lost and are done for the season.  Hopefully the Pats will fare better.


----------



## shellyminnie

georgemoe said:


> The next item is the lava cake and Deb got this a few days later with Shelly and Kim before Illuminations. She took a taste of the cake and a taste of the sauce then handed it to me. It was too chocolatey for her.
> 
> I didn't like the looks of this at all. Sorry for the fuzzy photo. It did have intense chocolate flavor and I was fine with that. What I didn't like was that the cake was like uncooked brownie batter. ICK!
> 
> I'm sure a lot of people will like it just for the flavor alone. It was ok but not for us.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next up, France!
> 
> Coming soon.



Lava cake was gooood, but it was very very rich!! If it had been a bigger cake I couldn't have eaten it which is saying a lot for me!


----------



## katscradle

shellyminnie said:


> Lava cake was gooood, but it was very very rich!! If it had been a bigger cake I couldn't have eaten it which is saying a lot for me!



Hi Shelly, you can have my share then.


----------



## georgemoe

This is one of the booths I was looking forward to just for the escargot.  But it wouldn't be today. I was too full.  So now it was Deb's turn to try something.






Deb got the Parmentier de Boeuf Braise' au Cabernet. Long name for a potato cupcake with beef filling. 










Deb loved this dish! It is her favorite of F&W so far. Potato's are done nicely. Not dry at all. The beef is tender and described as shortribs. Seems more like a chuck roast but it is possible it's shredded short ribs. The cabernet sauce is kind of like a glaze. It was nice as well. If it had corn in it you could have passed it for shepherds pie. Which is not a knock at all.

Anyone timid about trying different foods and is worried should have no problem with this as long as you like beef and potatos.

Another nice thing about France is Deb got a photo with Marie. She was there everytime we passed France and many have said they have never seen her there. I guess we lucked out during F&W.






This would be our last food kiosk of the day, saving the rest for later in the week. Overall a very pleasing day for our first foray at F&W. 

Link to Kiosk #8 - ???????? ** Coming soon **


----------



## katscradle

George awesome picture of Deb and Marie.
The offerings looked great.
I would love to have tried the escargots.
Thanks again for this!


----------



## apurplebrat

Great pictures George


----------



## kimisabella

George - love reading all of your reviews!  We're thinking of going down next October for a long weekend for our anniversary to go to F&W.  

Went shopping today with my mother for some stuff for the December trip.  She bought some shoes and tops/pants.  She also bought 2 dresses, but, I had to remind her that this trip was not going to be a "dress up" trip.  It's going to be more of a "on the go" trip


----------



## sshaw10060

Not a good day for the New England teams at all.  First the Red Sox then the Pats.  Ugh.


----------



## robind

sshaw10060 said:


> Well, the Red Sox lost and are done for the season.  Hopefully the Pats will fare better.





sshaw10060 said:


> Not a good day for the New England teams at all.  First the Red Sox then the Pats.  Ugh.



Glad I went out for the afternoon and didn't have to see it.  Sad day in my house.


----------



## katscradle

Wow I can't believe they have let this
thread stay open this long.
Well we are on our way home from the
cottage.
We still have about an hour's drive before
we arrive home.
The weekend was cold but sunny, I did not
care for the bit of snow that fell earier today.
Here's hoping there is not anymore of that
until November 1st.


----------



## georgemoe

katscradle said:


> George awesome picture of Deb and Marie.
> The offerings looked great.
> I would love to have tried the escargots.
> Thanks again for this!



Your welcome Kat. The escargot was delicious. 



apurplebrat said:


> Great pictures George



Hi Karen.  Thanks! 



kimisabella said:


> George - love reading all of your reviews!  We're thinking of going down next October for a long weekend for our anniversary to go to F&W.



Thanks Andrea! You and Vin will love F&W. Right now we only have PCC 2.0 and 6 days after for 2010 but hope to squeeze in F&W if possible. Actually, Deb is going in April on a girls trip so I may be making October 2010 a "me only" trip. 



sshaw10060 said:


> Not a good day for the New England teams at all.  First the Red Sox then the Pats.  Ugh.



Some lousy throws by Brady today Scott but what got me the most was the Meriweather taunting penalty. Right before Denver tied it at 17. No excuse for that. I hope he pays dearly for it.


----------



## exwdwcm

George- thanks for all the great pics and food and wine mini TR!!  

Paul- hope your finger is better soon- ouch!!!

Jeff- hope you and Val have a great time and safe travels. 

Tracey- have a great trip- so sorry I'll miss you here in Dallas.   

Kat- hope you guys had a great time at the cottage, safe trip home. 

just did the TX state fair yesterday- oh fried goodness- i tried the fried pecan pie.   I should have gone today, my friend saw Oprah- she is filming at the fair tomorrow.   My 2yo son Will loved all the rides, so we are even more excited for WDW and DAP! 

also saw Mary Poppins the musical today- fabulous- it was so much fun and my niece went nuts when Mary flew over top of us!


----------



## georgemoe

AnneR said:


> Thanks for the update with Ireland George.  My DD15 is bemoaning the elimination of the potato and leek soup this year.  Her favorite dish from last year.



You're welcome Anne. I would have loved some of that soup.



exwdwcm said:


> George- thanks for all the great pics and food and wine mini TR!!



Anytime Michelle. Please go backto the TX Fair and stalk Oprah. Deb wants pictures.  It's one of her bucket list items to get tickets and go to Chicago and see Oprah.


----------



## exwdwcm

georgemoe said:


> You're welcome Anne. I would have loved some of that soup.
> 
> 
> 
> Anytime Michelle. Please go backto the TX Fair and stalk Oprah. Deb wants pictures.  It's one of her bucket list items to get tickets and go to Chicago and see Oprah.


a friend of mine saw her tonight and got a pic.   apparently oprah already tried out the fried butter (i think it is like a mini biscuit with butter that is fried).  Now i would do anything for my DIS friends, but not sure I can face the parking nightmare again a third day in  a row at the state fair (mary poppins today, the music hall is on the fair grounds!)


----------



## IWISHFORDISNEY

George thanks for all the food and wine pics and opinions.   This will save us alot of wasted money.    That chocolate cake thing looked nasty.    We will get back over there soon hopefully, I just cant entertain the thought until this heat breaks a little.   It is really hot right now.  As you know first hand.   It is just oppressive.


----------



## tlcoke

Michelle, I am sorry it did not work out for us to get together while I am here in Dallas.  There is always DAP.  Visited with my brother tonight in Lewisville.  My flight from Atlanta to Dallas was late arriving, since we were 30 late leaving the gate at ATL. Had I known we were going to be that far behind schedule, I would have taken the airline up on the opportunity for a free flight and bumped to the other flight that arrive a few minutes after we did.

I think the rain followed me to Texas.


----------



## 3guysandagal

PHEWWW!!!

Finally caught up again!

Safe travels everyone, and DAP can't come soon enough!


----------



## skyshelder

I'm going to Disney for the first time this summer! Whoohoo!


----------



## 3guysandagal

NEXT STOP.......5000!!!!






Alex hates me..............


----------



## 3guysandagal

skyshelder said:


> I'm going to Disney for the first time this summer! Whoohoo!


----------



## AnneR

3guysandagal said:


> NEXT STOP.......5000!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex hates me..............



Tonight/?!


----------



## Renysmom

3guysandagal said:


> NEXT STOP.......5000!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex hates me..............


----------



## AnneR

Happy Monday!

I lost track of my DAP countdown so I am re-calculating:

My new DAP countdown is:
58 days "](19 days Oct.+30 days Nov+ 9 days Dec)
I am sure those with better math skills will correct me.

It's a very chilly morning here.  Not a holiday for me although it is for the federal government.  My day is probably going to be even crazier than a typical Monday.  Generally, my Mondays are yes full of meetings.  Today, I am going to have to squeeze him some crisis response meetings.  This was a difficult weekend.  You probably will not see me much during the day today but I will be back tonight.

Have a great day everyone.


----------



## sshaw10060

Morning all.  This is one of the few Monday holidays I actually get off work. Since the ER and ICU are open on holidays we treat all of them except Christmas and Thanksgiving like regular work days.  We're supposed to take another day off instead, but it doesn't really matter since I don't usually use all my vacation time anyway.


----------



## AnneR

It's gonna be one of those days!

I am all ready overbooked with meetings and other issues...

but now I come into my office, back story.  Our central office is located in downtown Frederick, Maryland, a beautiful charming city with lots of  historic buildings.  We have a campus of buildings many of them historic plus a new office buidling.  My office tends to get relocated every 12-18 months.  Most recently, I have been relocated to the "cabins".  The site of our new office building was once the "Barbara Fritchie Motel".  My cabin is one of the original brick motel buildings.  It is 89 years old with lots of character meaning nothing is square or level.  I have a platform under my chair to keep me from rolling out the door.

Long story to tell you that we have been battling late night party animals - we have had traps set and last week I had maintenance over several times regarding a smell.  I have not been in my office since Thursday.

OMG the smell this morning - yep we caught one!

Airing my office out now.


----------



## georgemoe

Good morning everyone! Back to work day for Deb and I. 

F&W updates will continue tonight. This time we will go clockwise around WS. 



IWISHFORDISNEY said:


> George thanks for all the food and wine pics and opinions.   This will save us alot of wasted money.    That chocolate cake thing looked nasty.    We will get back over there soon hopefully, I just cant entertain the thought until this heat breaks a little.   It is really hot right now.  As you know first hand.   It is just oppressive.



You're welcome Liz. Shelly did like the cake so it's possible you could like it. Maybe.


----------



## tlcoke

3guysandagal said:


> NEXT STOP.......5000!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex hates me..............




I'll check in tonight After my conference end for the day.


----------



## tlcoke

Good Morning Everyone, I have the morning free as my conference doesn't begin until 1:00, since I opted not to do the early bird conferences this morning.  I'll probably go and check in before lunch though.


----------



## shellyminnie

3guysandagal said:


> NEXT STOP.......5000!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex hates me..............



 You're such a trouble maker!! 



georgemoe said:


> You're welcome Liz. Shelly did like the cake so it's possible you could like it. Maybe.



It tasted much better than it looked!


----------



## ADP

Good Monday Morning Everyone!   
Wow!  300 plus pages and this thread is still open.  Is that some kind of record?  

2 months from today is the TSM party.  Woo!!!  

I played TSM for the Wii last night.  We barrowed it from a friend.  I thought it was pretty good.  It was a bit confusing to work through the interactive menus, but we eventually figured it out.


----------



## jeanigor

So what's new since Thursday afternoon?


----------



## TheBeadPirate

... Lori made a few headware acquisitions for DATW at DAP. Certainly nothing to compete with the original ... just enough to show team membership 

You are aware that we will no doubt have our own dedicated security detail provided by Disney... I suspect that they will end up acquiring all ste-e-e-eks and several other "unusual" items


----------



## katscradle

AnneR said:


> It's gonna be one of those days!
> 
> I am all ready overbooked with meetings and other issues...
> 
> but now I come into my office, back story.  Our central office is located in downtown Frederick, Maryland, a beautiful charming city with lots of  historic buildings.  We have a campus of buildings many of them historic plus a new office buidling.  My office tends to get relocated every 12-18 months.  Most recently, I have been relocated to the "cabins".  The site of our new office building was once the "Barbara Fritchie Motel".  My cabin is one of the original brick motel buildings.  It is 89 years old with lots of character meaning nothing is square or level.  I have a platform under my chair to keep me from rolling out the door.
> 
> Long story to tell you that we have been battling late night party animals - we have had traps set and last week I had maintenance over several times regarding a smell.  I have not been in my office since Thursday.
> 
> OMG the smell this morning - yep we caught one!
> 
> Airing my office out now.



EWWWW! Sorry to hear that Anne!


----------



## katscradle

ADP said:


> Good Monday Morning Everyone!
> Wow!  300 plus pages and this thread is still open.  Is that some kind of record?
> 
> 2 months from today is the TSM party.  Woo!!!
> 
> I played TSM for the Wii last night.  We barrowed it from a friend.  I thought it was pretty good.  It was a bit confusing to work through the interactive menus, but we eventually figured it out.




Morning Aaron, I think this is a record!


----------



## katscradle

jeanigor said:


> So what's new since Thursday afternoon?




We have been worried about you!


----------



## katscradle

Good morning everyone!
Happy Columbus day to all my american friends.
50 day till we are in WDW!


----------



## OKW Lover

Morning all!

Val & I got to BWV about 7:30 last night.  Trudged abut a mile and a half to our room to leave our carry-on's and then decided to head for Epcot for a quick snack at F&W.  

After walking back about a mile, we took one of the stairwells (rather than going all the way back to the elevator) down to the boardwalk level and were immediately hit by a wall of humidity.  Val's glasses fogged over but fortunately she didn't run into anything before they de-fogged.  

Walking along the boardwalk to Epcot we were surprised by how many folks were out there.  We also noticed that we were already sweating heavily.  

Went into Epcot and stopped immediately at the gift shop by IG to pick up a F&W swipe card and then had to face the difficult decision; which way to turn.  Should we go right towards France or left towards UK?  A decision further hampered by us not knowing just what it was that we wanted to eat first.  In the end (all of 30 seconds) we decided to head for escargot.  Well, I was going to escargot.  Val was going for the short ribs.  Oh, and we got the creme brullee and to drink we shared a cosmo slushie.  All and all it was very tasty although the slushie could have used more vodka.  All together it was $21.25 for our snack.  

OK, hunger is abated, now what? We knew that some other DIS'ers were in the park too, but didn't see any DIS stuff (it was dark at this point) and we were pretty hot and tired so we decided we'd just head back to the room.  Stopped at the Screen Door to get a package of bagels and look at the watches for a possible christmas present for our daughter to give to her partner.  Wound up also picking up a WDW magnetic sticker to go on the new car (which I pick up on Friday!) and a diet coke.  

Back in the room, it was time to wrestle with the internet connection (still free for members - wonder how long?) but to no avail.  It was taking several minutes just for it to load the splash screen - when it would even go that far.  I called the help line but was on hold for a while and I decided I'd just leave it for the morning.  It was time for bed.  

Sorry we didn't meet up with the other DIS'ers.  Hopefully there will be other opportunities before we leave Thursday.


----------



## tlcoke

jeanigor said:


> So what's new since Thursday afternoon?



Let's see, my vacation started on Friday, I flew to Texas on Sunday and will attend a conference until Thursday noon, then I fly to WDW for 10 days.

You are now caught up with me.


----------



## chirurgeon

Happy Monday everyone.  Welcome home George and Deb.  Have another Cosmo Slushie for me Jeff.  Try not to get over heated.

2 months from today we will be going to tea and then to the DAP party. And at this point I will be recovering from DATW.  No early mornings for this trip for me (aside from my early morning flight to GET to WDW)

Everyone have a good week.

Kim


----------



## scarlett873




----------



## kimisabella

georgemoe said:


> Thanks Andrea! You and Vin will love F&W. Right now we only have PCC 2.0 and 6 days after for 2010 but hope to squeeze in F&W if possible. Actually, Deb is going in April on a girls trip so I may be making October 2010 a "me only" trip.



A "me only" trip sounds good to me!!  We have been down once for F&W, two years ago, but the first day of F&W was our last full day in WDW and we weren't able to really explore and enjoy it.


----------



## georgemoe

jeanigor said:


> So what's new since Thursday afternoon?



I'm back home. 

Thought you disappeared Todd.  Glad to have you back. 



OKW Lover said:


> Morning all!
> 
> Val & I got to BWV about 7:30 last night.  *Trudged abut a mile and a half to our room* to leave our carry-on's and then decided to head for Epcot for a quick snack at F&W.
> 
> After walking back about a mile, we took one of the stairwells (rather than going all the way back to the elevator) down to the boardwalk level and were immediately hit by a wall of humidity.  Val's glasses fogged over but fortunately she didn't run into anything before they de-fogged.
> 
> Walking along the boardwalk to Epcot we were surprised by how many folks were out there.  We also noticed that we were already sweating heavily.
> 
> Went into Epcot and stopped immediately at the gift shop by IG to pick up a F&W swipe card and then had to face the difficult decision; which way to turn.  Should we go right towards France or left towards UK?  A decision further hampered by us not knowing just what it was that we wanted to eat first.  In the end (all of 30 seconds) we decided to head for escargot.  Well, I was going to escargot.  Val was going for the short ribs.  Oh, and we got the creme brullee and to drink we shared a cosmo slushie.  All and all it was very tasty although the slushie could have used more vodka.  All together it was $21.25 for our snack.
> 
> OK, hunger is abated, now what? We knew that some other DIS'ers were in the park too, but didn't see any DIS stuff (it was dark at this point) and we were pretty hot and tired so we decided we'd just head back to the room.  Stopped at the Screen Door to get a package of bagels and look at the watches for a possible christmas present for our daughter to give to her partner.  Wound up also picking up a WDW magnetic sticker to go on the new car (which I pick up on Friday!) and a diet coke.
> 
> Back in the room, it was time to wrestle with the internet connection (still free for members - wonder how long?) but to no avail.  It was taking several minutes just for it to load the splash screen - when it would even go that far.  I called the help line but was on hold for a while and I decided I'd just leave it for the morning.  It was time for bed.
> 
> Sorry we didn't meet up with the other DIS'ers.  Hopefully there will be other opportunities before we leave Thursday.



Hi Jeff and Val. That was our experience with BWV's in May. They put us way way way way way way way way out at the end of the corridor.  The nice thing is you can walk right to Epcot. Once the glasses de-fog.  Hot enough for you? 

Glad you enjoyed the Paris kiosk. Have fun today!


----------



## scarlett873

When we stayed at AKL, it seemed to me that they put us out at the back forty. It took an eternity to get from the lobby to our room!


----------



## Dodie

Wow. Over 4600 posts and 300 pages and we're STILL here! 

Good morning everyone!


----------



## georgemoe

chirurgeon said:


> Happy Monday everyone.  *Welcome home George and Deb*.  Have another Cosmo Slushie for me Jeff.  Try not to get over heated.
> 
> Kim



Hi Kim. You do mean, "Sorry you had to come home." don't you? 



scarlett873 said:


>



Hi Brandie.  I may have missed it. Any news on the face-2-face last week? 



kimisabella said:


> A "me only" trip sounds good to me!!  We have been down once for F&W, two years ago, but the first day of F&W was our last full day in WDW and we weren't able to really explore and enjoy it.



Sorry to hear you only had one day Andrea. But one day is better than none.  I wish I could have done later October but my work prevents it. Next year I'm considering the first week of November if it extends out that far. Then I'll be going in November and December. 



Dodie said:


> Good morning everyone!



Hi Dodie!


----------



## scarlett873

georgemoe said:


> Hi Brandie.  I may have missed it. Any news on the face-2-face last week?


Not yet...still waiting...


----------



## exwdwcm

Happy Monday All!   I have my interview with a marketing staffing firm on Wednesday.   I pray they find something else for me like yesterday!



tlcoke said:


> Michelle, I am sorry it did not work out for us to get together while I am here in Dallas. There is always DAP. Visited with my brother tonight in Lewisville. My flight from Atlanta to Dallas was late arriving, since we were 30 late leaving the gate at ATL. Had I known we were going to be that far behind schedule, I would have taken the airline up on the opportunity for a free flight and bumped to the other flight that arrive a few minutes after we did.
> 
> I think the rain followed me to Texas.


yuck on the delayed flight, but glad you made it safely.  It has been rainy here for like 10 days straight.   We haven't seen the sun in a while! 



AnneR said:


> It's gonna be one of those days!
> 
> ILong story to tell you that we have been battling late night party animals - we have had traps set and last week I had maintenance over several times regarding a smell. I have not been in my office since Thursday.
> 
> OMG the smell this morning - yep we caught one!
> 
> Airing my office out now.


Gross!! hope the smell gets better for you and that your busy day is over with quickly!! 



TheBeadPirate said:


> ... Lori made a few headware acquisitions for DATW at DAP. Certainly nothing to compete with the original ... just enough to show team membership
> 
> You are aware that we will no doubt have our own dedicated security detail provided by Disney... I suspect that they will end up acquiring all ste-e-e-eks and several other "unusual" items


 I am not able to do the DATW, but I am sure i will see plenty of pics on FB or here!  can't wait to see what creative things you guys have planned! 

Jeff- hope you and Val have a great day today and hope the humidity lessens a bit.   Eat and drink plenty for us!


----------



## IWISHFORDISNEY

Good Mornin everyone.   We had a fun day yesterday. We saw Toy Story and the kiddos loved it.   My new mommy friend is a Disney nut like me and she is getting passes so the kids can go together.   How fun.  Whoo Hooo more Disney and Ethan will have friends to go with to boot.

I introduced the new mommies to the DIS.   So hopefully they will come over and join our gang.

Still hot.   Crazy hot down here.   It is gonna break from 92 to 86 on Saturday.   Hopefully before the buddy walk for Ferris.


----------



## exwdwcm

Maybe we aren't shut down yet because they are busy finalizing the plans for DAP?


----------



## Madi100

Happy Monday!

Busy weekend here.

Madi had a slumber party for her birthday.  We had friends from out of town in.  Went to two soccer games in the FREEZING cold weather, but at least the snow stopped.  Went to my dad's house.  Had family pictures.  Went and bought two rats     Yuck, Yuck, Yuck!!!


----------



## TheBeadPirate

tlcoke said:


> Let's see, my vacation started on Friday, I flew to Texas on Sunday and will attend a conference until Thursday noon, then I fly to WDW for 10 days.
> 
> You are now caught up with me.



Hey Tracey...... It's Lori (this time!)

Remind me at the buddy walk to talk to you about getting together in Louisville, if our schedules coordinate. I'm looking at heading home to visit my Grandpa in rehab (the physical kind, not the boozey kind) in November and figured if we could manage it maybe we could meet up......if my other family doesn't drive me nuts first...... I am apparently related to martyrs....every one of them....


I figured if I try to remember and you try to help me remember, then I MIGHT remember to talk to you about it!


This cruise is not coming fast enough!


----------



## katscradle

Madi100 said:


> Happy Monday!
> 
> Busy weekend here.
> 
> Madi had a slumber party for her birthday.  We had friends from out of town in.  Went to two soccer games in the FREEZING cold weather, but at least the snow stopped.  Went to my dad's house.  Had family pictures.  Went and bought two rats     Yuck, Yuck, Yuck!!!



Nicole sorry to hear about the rats!
So did you get your new camera? 
I yelled out that you bought the rats, and Johnny comes running you bought us what?
I said I bought you wraps!
Mommy what are wraps?
They are like very thin bread.


----------



## exwdwcm

Madi100 said:


> Happy Monday!
> 
> Busy weekend here.
> 
> Madi had a slumber party for her birthday. We had friends from out of town in. Went to two soccer games in the FREEZING cold weather, but at least the snow stopped. Went to my dad's house. Had family pictures. Went and bought two rats    Yuck, Yuck, Yuck!!!


yuck on the rats, i saw your posts and pics on FB- i am so sorry!!!!   how has it gone so far?


----------



## jeanigor

exwdwcm said:


> Maybe we aren't shut down yet because they are busy finalizing the plans for DAP?



Perhaps they are leaving it open so they don't have a dozen threads with chatter (kinda like PCC 1.0...)


----------



## katscradle

TheBeadPirate said:


> Hey Tracey...... It's Lori (this time!)
> 
> This cruise is not coming fast enough!



Tell me about it! 
I can't wait.
Carn I have to wait the boat with all my friends isn't ready to leave yet...


----------



## katscradle

jeanigor said:


> Perhaps they are leaving it open so they don't have a dozen threads with chatter (kinda like PCC 1.0...)



Yes, but can the system handle it?
That's the 64 million dollar question...


----------



## georgemoe

exwdwcm said:


> Happy Monday All!   I have my interview with a marketing staffing firm on Wednesday.   I pray they find something else for me like yesterday!



Good luck with the interview Michelle! 



Madi100 said:


> Happy Monday!
> 
> Busy weekend here.
> Went and bought two rats     Yuck, Yuck, Yuck!!!



Hi Nicole.  Tell James I said hi too.

Oh, and let me know how cleaning the rat cage works for you. 



katscradle said:


> Nicole sorry to hear about the rats!
> So did you get your new camera?
> I yelled out that you bought the rats, and Johnny comes running you bought us what?
> I said I bought you wraps!
> Mommy what are wraps?
> They are like very thin bread.



Very funny Katherine.  Poor Nicole.


----------



## aspen37

Good morning everyone! 

I stayed up till the Rockies Lost last night.  Now I am sleepy and it is hard to focus on work. I have a bunch of stuff to do today. Wednesday we are having a blowout sale here at work. We are trying to get ride of all of the special orders people never picked up in the last year and a half. I have to go out to the warehouse and put prices on all the doors and windows plus move them. We just moved them at the end of July now I have to move them again.


----------



## kimisabella

Happy Columbus Day to all of my fellow Italian-Americans! 

The kids have off from school today and I promised to take them to the dreaded Build A Bear this afternoon after they went to the dentist.  The want the "Jonas" dog, which itself is $25 plus clothes for the stupid thing.  

Oh, and I almost forgot...................Go YANKEES!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cocowum

jeanigor said:


> Perhaps they are leaving it open so they don't have a dozen threads with chatter (kinda like PCC 1.0...)


That's what I was thinking. 


Madi100 said:


> Happy Monday!
> 
> Busy weekend here.
> 
> Madi had a slumber party for her birthday.  We had friends from out of town in.  Went to two soccer games in the FREEZING cold weather, but at least the snow stopped.  Went to my dad's house.  Had family pictures.  Went and bought two rats     Yuck, Yuck, Yuck!!!



Nicole, you are a better mother than I. I wouldn't even let Jen get a hamster...



kimisabella said:


> Happy Columbus Day to all of my fellow Italian-Americans!
> 
> The kids have off from school today and I promised to take them to the dreaded Build A Bear this afternoon after they went to the dentist.  The want the "Jonas" dog, which itself is $25 plus clothes for the stupid thing.
> 
> *Oh, and I almost forgot...................Go YANKEES!!!!*!!!!!!!!


----------



## baby1disney

Just wanted to stop over and say hi to everyone!!


----------



## Susane557

First post--I think


----------



## AnneR

Just checking in.  I see we are chuggin along with this thread.

Smell has been taken care of, thank you!

WB Todd we missed you.

See ya'll later today.


----------



## Madi100

katscradle said:


> Nicole sorry to hear about the rats!
> So did you get your new camera?
> I yelled out that you bought the rats, and Johnny comes running you bought us what?
> I said I bought you wraps!
> Mommy what are wraps?
> They are like very thin bread.





exwdwcm said:


> yuck on the rats, i saw your posts and pics on FB- i am so sorry!!!!   how has it gone so far?




Yeah, right.  No camera.    It's not gone bad, because I don't have to touch them and they are in their cage.  They sure do poop a lot, though.  YUCK!


----------



## AnneR

Nicole - can I send my office visitors your way too??


----------



## chickie

Nicole,
You're a better woman than I. I did have a gerbil when I was a kid, but I really don't think I could have a rat in my house.
I'd much rather stick with a dog and maybe even a cat. Millie REALLY wants a cat, but I don't think we can talk her dad into it. With him being a farm boy, I was lucky we got a dog in the house, much less a cat. "Cats belong in the barn", he always says.


----------



## TXYankee

Susane557 said:


> First post--I think



Nice to meet you!


Happy Manic Monday!


----------



## Madi100

On another note, besides the stupid rats, we might be about this close to coming to an agreement on the house we are looking at.  The man is stubborn.  He came down a few more thousand, but told us he'd leave us his lawn mower, curling iron, and blow dryer that are in the drawer.  You don't know how excited I am about the new curling iron   What is making this deal work are the realtors willing to take less for commission.  He just won't budge.  It's a difference of 3000 dollars, and he won't budge.


----------



## TXYankee

Madi100 said:


> On another note, besides the stupid rats, we might be about this close to coming to an agreement on the house we are looking at.  The man is stubborn.  He came down a few more thousand, but told us he'd leave us his lawn mower, curling iron, and blow dryer that are in the drawer.  You don't know how excited I am about the new curling iron   What is making this deal work are the realtors willing to take less for commission.  He just won't budge.  It's a difference of 3000 dollars, and he won't budge.



Tell him to keep the lawn mower, curling iron and blow dryer and lower the price.  Heck, to sweeten the deal I'll send you a breadmaker, mop and a 30 piece china set for you to give to him.

Any one else have any thing to donate to the Drop The House Price Fund?


----------



## guynwdm

It's been a while since I had time to post. Well with it being Columbus day the post office is closed.  The drama of the D23 lost package continues and now I will have to file a police report on Tuesday instead of today. The post office will have to provide more information than they have provided so far so I can determine when it must have been stolen.  I am still hoping they screwed up and did not deliver it to the right place and it can be found.

Note to self... consider other alternatives, insure the package and send to my office instead of my house so that way there is someone there to claim it and get it to me. 

Anything I get at DAP is definitely getting carried on the plane.


----------



## aspen37

guynwdm said:


> It's been a while since I had time to post. Well with it being Columbus day the post office is closed.  The drama of the D23 lost package continues and now I will have to file a police report on Tuesday instead of today. The post office will have to provide more information than they have provided so far so I can determine when it must have been stolen.  I am still hoping they screwed up and did not deliver it to the right place and it can be found.
> 
> Note to self... consider other alternatives, insure the package and send to my office instead of my house so that way there is someone there to claim it and get it to me.
> 
> Anything I get at DAP is definitely getting carried on the plane.



Oh my Rob!  I didn't know this was going on! I am so sorry that this has happened.  I would be very, very, very upset. I hope it sows up.


----------



## Madi100

TXYankee said:


> Tell him to keep the lawn mower, curling iron and blow dryer and lower the price.  Heck, to sweeten the deal I'll send you a breadmaker, mop and a 30 piece china set for you to give to him.
> 
> Any one else have any thing to donate to the Drop The House Price Fund?



Really - I just can't even believe his realtor would share the information with us.  A curling iron???


----------



## kathrna

Helllo! everyone!  Have a great Monday!  
We went to the Christmas Carol train on Saturday in Spencer, NC.  That was a drive in and of itself!  But it was neat.  Having gotten home from the airport at 2 am, we didn't make it to opening.  So we waited for 2 1/2 hours.  UGH!  But it was neat and I'm glad that I can say, "been there, done that".  
We all have today off and we are enjoying our visit with my mom.  We always live so far from home.  Visitors are ALWAYS appreciated!
Make it a great day!


----------



## exwdwcm

TXYankee said:


> Tell him to keep the lawn mower, curling iron and blow dryer and lower the price. Heck, to sweeten the deal I'll send you a breadmaker, mop and a 30 piece china set for you to give to him.
> 
> Any one else have any thing to donate to the Drop The House Price Fund?


i think i have some old cookie crumbs in a drawer and some half melted candles, would that help?   Nicole- so sorry you are still fighting on the house thing.   



guynwdm said:


> It's been a while since I had time to post. Well with it being Columbus day the post office is closed. The drama of the D23 lost package continues and now I will have to file a police report on Tuesday instead of today. The post office will have to provide more information than they have provided so far so I can determine when it must have been stolen. I am still hoping they screwed up and did not deliver it to the right place and it can be found.
> 
> Note to self... consider other alternatives, insure the package and send to my office instead of my house so that way there is someone there to claim it and get it to me.
> 
> Anything I get at DAP is definitely getting carried on the plane.


oh no- i hope you locate your stuff soon.   awful!!!


----------



## katscradle

Susane557 said:


> First post--I think



It's your second!
Welcome to the madness!


----------



## katscradle

Madi100 said:


> Yeah, right.  No camera.    It's not gone bad, because I don't have to touch them and they are in their cage.  They sure do poop a lot, though.  YUCK!



Nicole just keep reminding them they owe you a camerma.
A really good one!


----------



## guynwdm

aspen37 said:


> Oh my Rob!  I didn't know this was going on! I am so sorry that this has happened.  I would be very, very, very upset. I hope it sows up.



Thanks... All my D23 expo stuff for the most part is gone.  I am guessing I will be spending some time on ebay trying to find the stuff again.  Some of the stuff was signed so that is not possible to get.  I wish the stuff would show up or that the post office somehow finds it.  I live on dead end private street.  The place they would have left it would be seen by maybe people in 15 townhouses.  It just seems so weird to have been stolen of my porch.


----------



## katscradle

Madi100 said:


> On another note, besides the stupid rats, we might be about this close to coming to an agreement on the house we are looking at.  The man is stubborn.  He came down a few more thousand, but told us he'd leave us his lawn mower, curling iron, and blow dryer that are in the drawer.  You don't know how excited I am about the new curling iron   What is making this deal work are the realtors willing to take less for commission.  He just won't budge.  It's a difference of 3000 dollars, and he won't budge.




Oh I feel for you!
YAY for the new curling iron, can't wait to see you use that! 
Sorry folks I am a wee bit tippys this afternoon.


----------



## katscradle

TXYankee said:


> Tell him to keep the lawn mower, curling iron and blow dryer and lower the price.  Heck, to sweeten the deal I'll send you a breadmaker, mop and a 30 piece china set for you to give to him.
> 
> Any one else have any thing to donate to the Drop The House Price Fund?




I can send you some sheets for a double bed.


----------



## katscradle

guynwdm said:


> It's been a while since I had time to post. Well with it being Columbus day the post office is closed.  The drama of the D23 lost package continues and now I will have to file a police report on Tuesday instead of today. The post office will have to provide more information than they have provided so far so I can determine when it must have been stolen.  I am still hoping they screwed up and did not deliver it to the right place and it can be found.
> 
> Note to self... consider other alternatives, insure the package and send to my office instead of my house so that way there is someone there to claim it and get it to me.
> 
> Anything I get at DAP is definitely getting carried on the plane.



Rob I am sorry to hear that they lost something on you!
Are you saying you did not insure it.
Yikes!!!!
I always take the insurance when mailing something.


----------



## TXYankee

guynwdm said:


> Thanks... All my D23 expo stuff for the most part is gone.  I am guessing I will be spending some time on ebay trying to find the stuff again.  Some of the stuff was signed so that is not possible to get.  I wish the stuff would show up or that the post office somehow finds it.  I live on dead end private street.  The place they would have left it would be seen by maybe people in 15 townhouses.  It just seems so weird to have been stolen of my porch.



I hope the post office locates your package!


----------



## kathrna

Nicole, everyone who is "sweetening the deal" is cracking me up.  I've got an old faded flower pot that the renters left you can have.  Good luck.  It's hard to wait.  I'm surprised that the realtors are willing to take the hit.  --And really, rats, plural??!!  

Kat, what has been your beverage for the afternoon?

Rob, I am so sorry to hear about your package.  I'd say that if you lived in south Florida it would have been expected.  I hope that it turns up.


----------



## georgemoe

guynwdm said:


> It's been a while since I had time to post. Well with it being Columbus day the post office is closed.  The drama of the D23 lost package continues and now I will have to file a police report on Tuesday instead of today. The post office will have to provide more information than they have provided so far so I can determine when it must have been stolen.  I am still hoping they screwed up and did not deliver it to the right place and it can be found.
> 
> Note to self... consider other alternatives, insure the package and send to my office instead of my house so that way there is someone there to claim it and get it to me.
> 
> Anything I get at DAP is definitely getting carried on the plane.



Sorry to hear about this dilemna Rob. Hope you are able to recover it. 



Madi100 said:


> Really - I just can't even believe his realtor would share the information with us.  *A curling iron???*



Must be a pretty deluxe model. I bet if James was able to use it this would be a done deal. 

Seriously, hoping the best for you Nicole.


----------



## AnneR

Nicole - I can kick in a complete fisher price kitchen, a coffee table and a great dog dish left from the previous owner do you think that will do it?

Seriously though - I am home a little early cuzz I got those call a working mom never wants to get - "I missed the bus".  Ok darling I can be there in 35 minutes.  What "I have to wait that long".  Well yes you do.  And then, "my toes are cold" Why? "I have my flip flops on"

Kids - gotta love em.


----------



## dpuck1998

I can toss in some xmas decorations and old golf clubs!!  Aaron has a set of golf clubs that, from what I could tell, are hardly used


----------



## katscradle

kathrna said:


> Nicole, everyone who is "sweetening the deal" is cracking me up.  I've got an old faded flower pot that the renters left you can have.  Good luck.  It's hard to wait.  I'm surprised that the realtors are willing to take the hit.  --And really, rats, plural??!!
> 
> Kat, what has been your beverage for the afternoon?
> 
> Rob, I am so sorry to hear about your package.  I'd say that if you lived in south Florida it would have been expected.  I hope that it turns up.



What do you mean beverage for the afternoon?
This started at 9:30 this morning with Baileys in my tea, and has continued like that right through the whole day.
I would have liked a nap earier, but John's friend Richard is here.
He's a wonderful man.
A excellent carpenter, but he works installing windows for a living.
John's design and Richard's skills are what is making a beautiful entertainment unit in my livingroom.
I will take a picture and post it when they are done.
However I don't think they will get it done today.


----------



## AnneR

PB and Honey sandwiches for dinner tonight


----------



## Madi100

I do believe I am the proud new owner of a curling iron.  Anyone want to come and help me pack?  Closing in on November 5!


----------



## katscradle

AnneR said:


> PB and Honey sandwiches for dinner tonight



No I ordered Mary Browns fried chicken and got the giggles while on the phone ordering and had to hand the phone to Richard.


----------



## katscradle

Madi100 said:


> I do believe I am the proud new owner of a curling iron.  Anyone want to come and help me pack?  Closing in on November 5!




I would but the airfare is a killer!
That and I leave on November 1st for a week of hunt.

Congrats on getting the place you wanted!


----------



## georgemoe

katscradle said:


> What do you mean beverage for the afternoon?
> This started at 9:30 this morning with *Baileys in my tea*, and has continued like that right through the whole day.
> I would have liked a nap earier, but John's friend Richard is here.
> He's a wonderful man.
> A excellent carpenter, but he works installing windows for a living.
> John's design and Richard's skills are what is making a beautiful entertainment unit in my livingroom.
> I will take a picture and post it when they are done.
> However I don't think they will get it done today.



Sorry Kat but that sounds disgusting. Bailey's in tea?  Bailey's is fine for coffee and a stretch, coco. I think you were having a bit of something else before 9:30 for that to happen. 



AnneR said:


> PB and Honey sandwiches for dinner tonight



Anne gets a virtual prize for disgusting #2.  Why not olive loaf and whipped cream? 



Madi100 said:


> I do believe I am the proud new owner of a curling iron.  Anyone want to come and help me pack?  Closing in on November 5!



 For you Nicole!


----------



## TXYankee

Congratulations!!  

Did a house come free with the curling iron?


----------



## shellyminnie

Madi100 said:


> I do believe I am the proud new owner of a curling iron.  Anyone want to come and help me pack?  Closing in on November 5!



Congratulatons Nicole!!


----------



## katscradle

georgemoe said:


> Sorry Kat but that sounds disgusting. Bailey's in tea?  Bailey's is fine for coffee and a stretch, coco. I think you were having a bit of something else before 9:30 for that to happen.




No it's not bad, just don't add milk or sugar.


----------



## Annette_VA

Congrats, Nicole!!!


----------



## TXYankee

katscradle said:


> What do you mean beverage for the afternoon?
> This started at* 9:30 this morning with Baileys in my tea*, and has continued like that right through the whole day.
> .



Thats what I call a Breakfast of Champions!


----------



## AnneR

Madi100 said:


> I do believe I am the proud new owner of a curling iron.  Anyone want to come and help me pack?  Closing in on November 5!



Congratulations!

I'll think of you while I am MNSSHP on Nov. 1st.


----------



## AnneR

> Anne gets a virtual prize for disgusting #2.  Why not olive loaf and whipped cream?



I can't decide if I should be offended.  PB and Honey is loads better than olive loaf and whipped cream.

Of course, chopped olives and mayo makes a great sandwich but please don't mix the PB with the mayo.


----------



## AnneR

Where's John???

He has a mission.


----------



## katscradle

TXYankee said:


> Thats what I call a Breakfast of Champions!



This is something that I rarely do. ( Overindulge)
I am feeling much better since I eat dinner.


----------



## katscradle

AnneR said:


> Where's John???
> 
> He has a mission.



He is busy trying to finish as much of this entertainment unit as he can before his friend decides he has to go home.


----------



## skyshelder

Oh my goodness, I had that for breakfast this morning!


----------



## chirurgeon

Madi100 said:


> I do believe I am the proud new owner of a curling iron.  Anyone want to come and help me pack?  Closing in on November 5!



Congratulations!!!!! I'm sure it was the curling iron that made the deal. 

Kim


----------



## AnneR

katscradle said:


> He is busy trying to finish as much of this entertainment unit as he can before his friend decides he has to go home.



Does this mean we do this without him


----------



## Tonya2426

AnneR said:


> I can't decide if I should be offended. PB and Honey is loads better than olive loaf and whipped cream.


 
I don't think PB and Honey is gross.  Although I prefer fried Fluffer Nutters with banana a whole lot more!!!


----------



## IWISHFORDISNEY

Madi100 said:


> I do believe I am the proud new owner of a curling iron.  Anyone want to come and help me pack?  Closing in on November 5!



Congrats you are getting in before me.


----------



## katscradle

AnneR said:


> Does this mean we do this without him




No I am sure he will be here before we get to 5000.


----------



## AnneR

katscradle said:


> No I am sure he will be here before we get to 5000.



Especially since we are in slow chat mode tonight.


----------



## katscradle

Tonya2426 said:


> I don't think PB and Honey is gross.  Although I prefer fried Fluffer Nutters with banana a whole lot more!!!




We don't have anything called Fluffer Nutters up here.
So I have no idea what that is.


----------



## Tonya2426

katscradle said:


> We don't have anything called Fluffer Nutters up here.
> So I have no idea what that is.


 
It's just peanut butter and marshmallow fluff.  I suppose marshamallow fluff could be called marshamallow cream also.  Either way, it is heaven in a jar.


----------



## AnneR

Tonya2426 said:


> It's just peanut butter and marshmallow fluff.  I suppose marshamallow fluff could be called marshamallow cream also.  Either way, it is heaven in a jar.



mmm I haven't had fluffer nutters in a long time.  I think marshmallow fluff this weekend.


----------



## chickie

Congrats on the new home and curling iron, Nicole!


----------



## katscradle

Tonya2426 said:


> It's just peanut butter and marshmallow fluff.  I suppose marshamallow fluff could be called marshamallow cream also.  Either way, it is heaven in a jar.




We have something up here called marshmallow fluff, but it doesn't have PB in it, just marshmallow.


----------



## Tonya2426

katscradle said:


> We have something up here called marshmallow fluff, but it doesn't have PB in it, just marshmallow.


 
No, it is separate.  You make it like a peanut butter and jelly sandwich just replace the jelly with the fluff.


----------



## katscradle

Tonya2426 said:


> No, it is separate.  You make it like a peanut butter and jelly sandwich just replace the jelly with the fluff.



I will buy and jar of the marshmallow fluff and try this.


----------



## DVCsince02

Madi100 said:


> I do believe I am the proud new owner of a curling iron.  Anyone want to come and help me pack?  Closing in on November 5!



Congrats Nicole & James!


----------



## Donald is #1

Is anyone thinking about doing both DAP and the D23 event that weekend?  I am definitely intrigued, but I haven't figured out how to fit it in with the other things that I am doing.


----------



## kimisabella

Congrats Nicole & James.  Bring the curling iron to DAP for a new do!


----------



## jeanigor

Madi100 said:


> I do believe I am the proud new owner of a curling iron.  Anyone want to come and help me pack?  Closing in on November 5!



Congrats Nicole and James!!!


----------



## kathrna

katscradle said:


> What do you mean beverage for the afternoon?
> This started at 9:30 this morning with Baileys in my tea, and has continued like that right through the whole day.
> I would have liked a nap earier, but John's friend Richard is here.
> He's a wonderful man.
> A excellent carpenter, but he works installing windows for a living.
> John's design and Richard's skills are what is making a beautiful entertainment unit in my livingroom.
> I will take a picture and post it when they are done.
> However I don't think they will get it done today.



Baileys with tea??!!  I've never heard of THAT!  It sounds so good.  What kind of tea do you use?  I've had Baileys and coffee, but not tea.  Oh the mornings I could have!


----------



## kathrna

Madi100 said:


> I do believe I am the proud new owner of a curling iron.  Anyone want to come and help me pack?  Closing in on November 5!



 YAY!!!!  Congratulations!  I hope it's at least a CHI iron!


----------



## kathrna

Tonya2426 said:


> I don't think PB and Honey is gross.  Although I prefer fried Fluffer Nutters with banana a whole lot more!!!



Do I dare ask what a "fluffer nutter" is??


----------



## sshaw10060

Just checking in to see what everyone is up to. I spent the day doing yard work. It made me realize how out of shape I really am. We went to the jack-o-lantern spectacular down in Providence tonight. It was pretty neat to see all those intricately carved pumpkins.Back to work in the morning.


----------



## kathrna

Hey Todd!  Are you still around?  Just wondering how you were.  You've been pretty busy lately.  The boards are kind of quiet w/o you.  And I miss seeing all the evil female villians so often.


----------



## katscradle

kathrna said:


> Baileys with tea??!!  I've never heard of THAT!  It sounds so good.  What kind of tea do you use?  I've had Baileys and coffee, but not tea.  Oh the mornings I could have!



I just use Tetley and steep the tea so it is good and strong.
Then just add a little Baileys.
I minute your fine the next well be careful.
Another favorite is tea and Grand Marnier.
I think that's how you spell it.


----------



## kathrna

Exactly what is the nutritional value of a fluffer nutter sandwich?


----------



## kathrna

katscradle said:


> I just use Tetley and steep the tea so it is good and strong.
> Then just add a little Baileys.
> I minute your fine the next well be careful.
> Another favorite is tea and Grand Marnier.
> I think that's how you spell it.



Just plain 'ol black tea?


----------



## katscradle

kathrna said:


> Just plain 'ol black tea?



Yup!


----------



## firsttimemom

georgemoe said:


> Another nice thing about France is Deb got a photo with Marie. She was there everytime we passed France and many have said they have never seen her there. I guess we lucked out during F&W.



My DD loooooved marie when she was little! We've never seen her in the parks, though. Great pic!


----------



## AnneR

kathrna said:


> Exactly what is the nutritional value of a fluffer nutter sandwich?



Well, I haven't examined the labels too closely but I imagine you will find a good dose of youthful enthusiasm, random joy and a mouthful of fun.

If you are looking for the boring stuff, I would say high in sugar, fat and carbs.  A small amount of protein on the side.


----------



## firsttimemom

OKW Lover said:


> Morning all!
> 
> Val & I got to BWV about 7:30 last night.  Trudged abut a mile and a half to our room to leave our carry-on's and then decided to head for Epcot for a quick snack at F&W.
> 
> After walking back about a mile, we took one of the stairwells (rather than going all the way back to the elevator) down to the boardwalk level and were immediately hit by a wall of humidity.  Val's glasses fogged over but fortunately she didn't run into anything before they de-fogged.
> 
> Walking along the boardwalk to Epcot we were surprised by how many folks were out there.  We also noticed that we were already sweating heavily.
> 
> Went into Epcot and stopped immediately at the gift shop by IG to pick up a F&W swipe card and then had to face the difficult decision; which way to turn.  Should we go right towards France or left towards UK?  A decision further hampered by us not knowing just what it was that we wanted to eat first.  In the end (all of 30 seconds) we decided to head for escargot.  Well, I was going to escargot.  Val was going for the short ribs.  Oh, and we got the creme brullee and to drink we shared a cosmo slushie.  All and all it was very tasty although the slushie could have used more vodka.  All together it was $21.25 for our snack.
> 
> OK, hunger is abated, now what? We knew that some other DIS'ers were in the park too, but didn't see any DIS stuff (it was dark at this point) and we were pretty hot and tired so we decided we'd just head back to the room.  Stopped at the Screen Door to get a package of bagels and look at the watches for a possible christmas present for our daughter to give to her partner.  Wound up also picking up a WDW magnetic sticker to go on the new car (which I pick up on Friday!) and a diet coke.
> 
> Back in the room, it was time to wrestle with the internet connection (still free for members - wonder how long?) but to no avail.  It was taking several minutes just for it to load the splash screen - when it would even go that far.  I called the help line but was on hold for a while and I decided I'd just leave it for the morning.  It was time for bed.
> 
> Sorry we didn't meet up with the other DIS'ers.  Hopefully there will be other opportunities before we leave Thursday.



Wow- Im sweating just reading this. I hope the weather breaks while youre there. We're staying at the BWI for the first time for DAP- can't WAIT! 

Can't wait to hear more about your trip!


----------



## sshaw10060

kathrna said:


> Exactly what is the nutritional value of a fluffer nutter sandwich?



Marshmallow fluff has negative calories due to its lighter than air composition.


----------



## firsttimemom

scarlett873 said:


> When we stayed at AKL, it seemed to me that they put us out at the back forty. It took an eternity to get from the lobby to our room!



We've done that! The walk from the bus stop to our room was a killer! But we had an awesome savannah view so once we got to the room, it was worth it.


----------



## AnneR

Night all - I am calling it quits.  I chat with all of you in the morning.


----------



## georgemoe

kathrna said:


> Exactly what is the nutritional value of a fluffer nutter sandwich?



Depends on the type of bread I guess. 



firsttimemom said:


> My DD loooooved marie when she was little! We've never seen her in the parks, though. Great pic!



Thanks Liz. 



AnneR said:


> Well, I haven't examined the labels too closely but I imagine you will find a good dose of youthful enthusiasm, random joy and a mouthful of fun.
> 
> If you are looking for the boring stuff, I would say high in sugar, fat and carbs.  A small amount of protein on the side.



Ann has this nutritional value stuff down.


----------



## firsttimemom

Susane557 said:


> First post--I think



welcome!!


----------



## firsttimemom

Madi100 said:


> I do believe I am the proud new owner of a curling iron.  Anyone want to come and help me pack?  Closing in on November 5!



woo hoo!!! You'll be in for the holidays! Ick on the curling iron, though.


----------



## scarlett873

Madi100 said:


> I do believe I am the proud new owner of a curling iron.  Anyone want to come and help me pack?  Closing in on November 5!


----------



## firsttimemom

sshaw10060 said:


> Marshmallow fluff has negative calories due to its lighter than air composition.



In calif. the fluff was in the baking aisle. When I moved to Boston, I was very confused to find it next to the PB until someone clued me in to the concept of fluffernutter sandwiches.  YUM!


----------



## Madi100

Here is my new curling iron


----------



## firsttimemom

Madi100 said:


> Here is my new curling iron



love it! I'll bet there will be some awesome soccer games on that front lawn. 

Congrats!!


----------



## Madi100

firsttimemom said:


> love it! I'll bet there will be some awesome soccer games on that front lawn.
> 
> Congrats!!



They will have to be on the front lawn because there's not enough room in the back.


----------



## Madi100

Madi's new rat;


----------



## kathrna

sshaw10060 said:


> Marshmallow fluff has negative calories due to its lighter than air composition.



Good answer!


----------



## kathrna

AnneR said:


> Night all - I am calling it quits.  I chat with all of you in the morning.



Night Anne!  I hope you have no smelly varmints in your office tomorrow.


----------



## firsttimemom

Madi100 said:


> Madi's new rat;




eek!


----------



## kathrna

Madi100 said:


> Here is my new curling iron



I LOVE your new curling iron!  Awesome!  Congrats again!!!


----------



## kathrna

Madi100 said:


> Madi's new rat;



Madi, I have no words for this.  You'd better be reallllll nice to your mom!  And do all the things that YOU'RE supposed to to take care of it so she doesn't have to.  Congratulations, Madi!  

Jeepers creepers, Nicole!  You are too cool for school!  I wouldn't have allowed it!  You need a medal!   Here's a flower instead!


----------



## firsttimemom

I'm hittiin' the hay, too! Goodnight everyone (and rats)


----------



## 3guysandagal

Hi all!!

Finally got some time to sit down and catch up again.




Madi100 said:


> Here is my new curling iron



Congratulations on your new appliance!!!


----------



## 3guysandagal

Madi100 said:


> Madi's new rat;



Nicole's new cat....


----------



## dpuck1998

Congrats Nicole!  Love the new place.  You can do my hair at DAP!!


----------



## 3guysandagal

Just read this on the DVC boards...

Someone asked regarding the Member Merry Mixers this year and someone replied they got this from MS in response to their query...

"Thank you for contacting Member Services.

We appreciate your interest in the Member Merry Mixer. Even though we will be having the Member Merry Mixer this year, we have not been given any additional information. Once the information becomes available, it will be posted online at dvcmember.com.

Please let us know if we can be of any further assistance."

So it looks like this may still be happening.


----------



## Madi100

3guysandagal said:


> Nicole's new cat....




  Love it, John!  I think I need it!


----------



## tlcoke

Nicole, Congrats on getting the house & new pets.

Hi All, the first day of the conference is now over.  We heard Comedian/Writer Ken Davis tonight and he had us  to the point we were .  

Have a good night.


----------



## AnneR

Happy Tuesday!

I just couldn't hang in last night so sorry John we just couldn't make the push to 5000 last night.

It's my favorite day to come home from work - yes! the house will be clean.

Great house Nicole!

My personal DAP oops TAP countdown:
57 days.

Countdown to my next trip:
18 days.

Have a great day everyone!


----------



## Annette_VA

Love the new house, Nicole!  

Could've done without the rat picture, though!


----------



## katscradle

Madi100 said:


> Here is my new curling iron




Very nice, Enjoy it!


----------



## LMO429

Hi!

Only 8 weeks to go until I leave for WDW for DAP! I can't wait! 

I was just going over my plan for the week I pretty much went against every disney veteran touring tip out there such as going go to HS on a Fantasmic night...Im doing that!...Dont go to a park on extra magic hours evening...Im doing that too! I am even missing rope drops to go to character breakfasts  the list goes on and on 

I am curious to see how my vacation will go this trip by going against the touring plan rules!


----------



## katscradle

Good morning everyone. 
I went to bed last night and got a good night's sleep last night. 
Took a couple of aspirin before bed.
So no hangover this morning. 
The boys are already at school the kitchen is half cleaned, just the floors to do. 
I am thinking I will go back to the gym this morning. 
Everyone have a great day!


----------



## AnneR

Sitting at my desk in Frederick this morning  I usually am on the road at this time.  Nobody is moving eastward this morning due to an accident.  I am waiting the traffic out.


----------



## firsttimemom

AnneR said:


> Sitting at my desk in Frederick this morning  I usually am on the road at this time.  Nobody is moving eastward this morning due to an accident.  I am waiting the traffic out.



I thought of you this morning when I saw the traffic. Looks like a mess.


----------



## georgemoe

Good morning peeps. 



3guysandagal said:


> Just read this on the DVC boards...
> 
> Someone asked regarding the Member Merry Mixers this year and someone replied they got this from MS in response to their query...
> 
> "Thank you for contacting Member Services.
> 
> We appreciate your interest in the Member Merry Mixer. *Even though we will be having the Member Merry Mixer this year*, we have not been given any additional information. Once the information becomes available, it will be posted online at dvcmember.com.
> 
> Please let us know if we can be of any further assistance."
> 
> So it looks like this may still be happening.



I saw this as well. Thanks for posting John. Hopefully it will happen. There is an awful lot of stuff trying to be fit between 2:30 and 5:30.


----------



## DVCsince02

Nicole and James, congratulations, it' beautiful!


Woo Hooo!  Merry Member Mixers!


----------



## dpuck1998

DVCsince02 said:


> Nicole and James, congratulations, it' beautiful!
> 
> 
> Woo Hooo!  Merry Member Mixers!



Morn'en Lady


----------



## DVCsince02

dpuck1998 said:


> Morn'en Lady



 How you doin'?


----------



## kimisabella

Madi100 said:


> Here is my new curling iron



It's beautiful!  We wish you the best of luck!


----------



## kimisabella

LMO429 said:


> Hi!
> 
> Only 8 weeks to go until I leave for WDW for DAP! I can't wait!
> 
> I was just going over my plan for the week I pretty much went against every disney veteran touring tip out there such as going go to HS on a Fantasmic night...Im doing that!...Dont go to a park on extra magic hours evening...Im doing that too! I am even missing rope drops to go to character breakfasts  the list goes on and on
> 
> I am curious to see how my vacation will go this trip by going against the touring plan rules!



Watch out, Lauren is breakin' all the rules - I didn't know you were such a rebel


----------



## kimisabella

Madi100 said:


> Madi's new rat;



The first half of the rat is cute, it's just the tail that freaks me out


----------



## tlcoke

Good Morning from Rainy Texas.  I think the rain have followed me from Kyana to Texas, I just hope the rain doesn't follow me to Florida at the end of the week. 

Have a good day everyone!!

If you are in the Dallas area, we are having a Mini Dis Meet tomorrow night at 6:30 pm at the Rainforest Cafe in Grapevine Mills Mall, come Join us.


----------



## georgemoe

kimisabella said:


> The first half of the rat is cute, it's just the tail that freaks me out



Give that tail a chance Andrea.  I bet Kim and Isabella would love a couple cute rats.


----------



## shellyminnie

Morning!! I have lots of little things to do around the house today, including laundry.  I hate doing laundry!!

Nicole, the new house looks great!! Can't say the same about the rat though.


----------



## jeanigor

Congrats on the house Nicole, looks absolutely lovely!!! The rat will grow on you. He may also poop on you, so be careful. They are quite intelligent and get a bad wrap for the whole plague-spreading thing.

Gotta pic of the new curling iron???



kathrna said:


> Hey Todd!  Are you still around?  Just wondering how you were.  You've been pretty busy lately.  The boards are kind of quiet w/o you.  And I miss seeing all the evil female villians so often.



Been busy with work. Most certainly not looking at that as a bad thing. Surprising amount of new construction projects. Oh and DP has been expecting me to spend time with him. Doesn't he know who you guys are?


----------



## Madi100

Good morning all.  I agree with all about the rat - the tail is gross.  And, man do those things poop.  Glad it's not my job to clean the cage.  

Thanks for the compliments about the house.  We are excited!


----------



## Mouse Skywalker

Good Morning Everyone: Nicole, I'm glad everything worked out on the house.  Congratulations.  Also, I LOVE the rat!  I think it's really cool!


----------



## kimisabella

georgemoe said:


> Give that tail a chance Andrea.  I bet Kim and Isabella would love a couple cute rats.




When Vinny was a recruit going through the Police Academy one of the things they had to do was go down into a subway station and walk inside the tunnel from one stop to another - aside from watching out for the trains there were many many rats down there and it freaked him out.  The hairs on my neck still stand up when he tells that story. 

I'm pretty sure the girls would be freaked out about the rats, although I'm never surprised as to the things they ask for


----------



## Madi100

kimisabella said:


> When Vinny was a recruit going through the Police Academy one of the things they had to do was go down into a subway station and walk inside the tunnel from one stop to another - aside from watching out for the trains there were many many rats down there and it freaked him out.  The hairs on my neck still stand up when he tells that story.
> 
> I'm pretty sure the girls would be freaked out about the rats, although I'm never surprised as to the things they ask for




Andrea, I can't believe Madi would want a rat either.  She is very timid and shy.  But, she walked right up to them and picked them up.


----------



## katscradle

Madi100 said:


> Good morning all.  I agree with all about the rat - the tail is gross.  And, man do those things poop.  Glad it's not my job to clean the cage.
> 
> Thanks for the compliments about the house.  We are excited!




I am happy your excited, I would be too! 
What is the rat's name or is it just going to be rat?


----------



## TheBeadPirate

Madi100 said:


> Andrea, I can't believe Madi would want a rat either.  She is very timid and shy.  But, she walked right up to them and picked them up.



Ok, I'll be the cornball here, since no one else has asked.....

Nicole, are they Mickey and Minnie???



Sorry, just couldn't let it go....


----------



## Madi100

katscradle said:


> I am happy your excited, I would be too!
> What is the rat's name or is it just going to be rat?




we have Ella and Whiskers.  At least I think it's Whiskers.  Whiskers used to be Alex.  But, I think Em is now set on Whiskers.


----------



## Madi100

TheBeadPirate said:


> Ok, I'll be the cornball here, since no one else has asked.....
> 
> Nicole, are they Mickey and Minnie???
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, just couldn't let it go....



Someone did ask   If I were naming them they'd have SOMETHING Disney related.


----------



## kathrna

Kat, your weather ticker say it's FORTY FIVE degrees F at 10:12 am.  FORTY FIVE degrees!!   Holy Crow!  Tomorrow we are not supposed to get out of the fifties.  What the hell is this thing they call cold???!!!  I miss my warm/hot Florida fall and winter.  My mom and I went shopping yesterday.  I needed to buy turtlenecks and sweaters.  I had thrown all of mine out.


----------



## ADP

Good Morning Everyone!  

Don't forget Boss's Day is this Friday.  Make sure you are a good "suck up" and get your Boss something nice!


----------



## jeanigor

Madi100 said:


> Someone did ask   If I were naming them they'd have SOMETHING Disney related.



I think Bernard and Bianca. It would be nearly sacrilege to name them Mickey and Minnie....


----------



## TheBeadPirate

Madi100 said:


> Someone did ask   If I were naming them they'd have SOMETHING Disney related.



Sorry.

Missed that.

(Glad I'm not the only one)


----------



## Dodie

Congratulations to James and Nicole on the awesome curling iron/house!

Ummm. Nicole. Whiskers and Ella sounds like one male rat and one female rat. Is that the case? *You have considered the consequences, right?* 


 
  
   
Etc. Etc. Etc.​
I actually think the little brown-headed guy is kind of cute. I've heard that they're really smart and easy to train too.


----------



## firsttimemom

Dodie said:


> I've heard that they're really smart and easy to train too.



what exactly do you train rats to do?


----------



## jeanigor

Dodie said:


> Congratulations to James and Nicole on the awesome curling iron/house!
> 
> Ummm. Nicole. Whiskers and Ella sounds like one male rat and one female rat. Is that the case? *You have considered the consequences, right?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Etc. Etc. Etc.​
> I actually think the little brown-headed guy is kind of cute. I've heard that they're really smart and easy to train too.



Hmmm...I wonder if Nicole and James would contribute to any goodie bag that we may recieve for DAP....one pet per person!


----------



## TheBeadPirate

jeanigor said:


> Hmmm...I wonder if Nicole and James would contribute to any goodie bag that we may recieve for DAP....one pet per person!



Or the Fish Extender?!?


----------



## Dodie

firsttimemom said:


> what exactly do you train rats to do?



Tricks. Sit up. Beg. Lie down. Jump through a hoop. Go through a maze. You know - regular rat kinda stuff.


----------



## fakereadhed

Congratulations on the new house, Nicole!!! 

Your family is lucky to have a mom that will put up with the rats. :scared1 My daughter once had a blood thirsty, evil hamster and that was the end of rodents at our house. Invited ones, anyway.  

I have to admit- the pictures are pretty cute.


----------



## shellyminnie

TheBeadPirate said:


> Or the Fish Extender?!?



Rats in the Fish Extender?? Now, that would be an interesting cruise!


----------



## kimisabella

Madi100 said:


> Andrea, I can't believe Madi would want a rat either.  She is very timid and shy.  But, she walked right up to them and picked them up.



Really, that's interesting.... I honestly don't know what my girls would think about it, I think I'm going to ask them to see what their reaction is, not that I'm actually going to buy them one


----------



## jeanigor

TheBeadPirate said:


> Or the Fish Extender?!?



Didn't the Hawaiians have some sort of problem when we showed up and brought our rats?



Dodie said:


> Tricks. Sit up. Beg. Lie down. Jump through a hoop. Go through a maze. You know - regular rat kinda stuff.



Or they can be tour guides, accountants, cooks, and even public officials.


----------



## firsttimemom

shellyminnie said:


> Rats in the Fish Extender?? Now, that would be an interesting cruise!



It could be the sequel to Snakes on a Plane!


----------



## scarlett873

Alright kids...I'm out for a bit...meeting my sister and the kids for lunch! 

Stay outta trouble while I'm gone! 

(and if there's a new thread, someone text me!)


----------



## baby1disney

I just wanted to say hi to everyone. Not having a good day or week so far..at all.

I hope everyone is having a fabulous day and congrats on any major news that anyone may hvae had/or have!!!


----------



## shellyminnie

scarlett873 said:


> Alright kids...I'm out for a bit...meeting my sister and the kids for lunch!
> 
> Stay outta trouble while I'm gone!
> 
> (and if there's a new thread, someone text me!)



Us stay outta trouble?? 

Have fun!!


----------



## IWISHFORDISNEY

Madi100 said:


> Here is my new curling iron




Very nice house Nicole.    I have to admit your rat is cute too.  Like a big gerbal sort of.    I would still probably scream.


----------



## IWISHFORDISNEY

Good morning everyone.    What a beautiful day outside.   I am not liking 92 for soccer practice though.   Oh well.    How is everyone else today?


----------



## firsttimemom

IWISHFORDISNEY said:


> Good morning everyone.    What a beautiful day outside.   I am not liking 92 for soccer practice though.   Oh well.    How is everyone else today?



We have the opposite problem here. Football practice tonight is going to be freeeeeeeeezing.


----------



## UrsulasShadow

ADP said:


> Good Morning Everyone!
> 
> Don't forget Boss's Day is this Friday.  Make sure you are a good "suck up" and get your Boss something nice!



Hmmm, what should I do for myself?


----------



## baby1disney

IWISHFORDISNEY said:


> Good morning everyone.    What a beautiful day outside.   I am not liking 92 for soccer practice though.   Oh well.    How is everyone else today?



I'll trade ya!!! It's cold here...I don't think it's even 50 degrees yet...and if we do get above that...it may only be about or 1-2 degrees higher than that. PLus...no sun either!!! I'll glaaaaaaadly come and stay where you are!!!


----------



## baby1disney

UrsulasShadow said:


> Hmmm, what should I do for myself?



Take a weekend off and go to Disney!!!!

Sorry...had to get that out there!!!


----------



## Tonya2426

UrsulasShadow said:


> Hmmm, what should I do for myself?


 
Hmmm, maybe I will get a pedicure.


----------



## jeanigor

UrsulasShadow said:


> Hmmm, what should I do for myself?



Go out and fetch yourself a brand new shiny shovel.


----------



## sshaw10060

Madi100 said:


> Madi's new rat;



I love the rat.  He'll make a much better pet than a cat. You are the coolest mom ever!

Had a morning of meetings. Just stopping by for a break before I have to meet with a student.


----------



## Dodie

I don't really have anything else to add, but I **had** to post because there was *such a lull* (over 2 hours!) and I was afraid Alex would shut us down and the last post would be Scott's quoting of Nicole's rat picture!


----------



## AnneR

UrsulasShadow said:


> Hmmm, what should I do for myself?



I'm taking the day off

Of course, I had no clue that it was Boss's Day, my kids don't have school and I try to take off when they have off.


----------



## sshaw10060

Dodie said:


> I don't really have anything else to add, but I **had** to post because there was *such a lull* (over 2 hours!) and I was afraid Alex would shut us down and the last post would be Scott's quoting of Nicole's rat picture!



Dodie,

Lay off the rat. It is not his fault he has no hair on his tail anymore than it is my fault I have no hair on my head!

I think I need to start a new group DARD; DISers Against Rat Discrimination


----------



## Madi100

We can not have that rat picture being the last of this thread.  They need to find a new home in my house, though.  I am not liking their current location in the KITCHEN!


----------



## jeanigor

Madi100 said:


> We can not have that rat picture being the last of this thread.  They need to find a new home in my house, though.  I am not liking their current location in the KITCHEN!



Ewww I would agree. The kitchen wouldn't be my first choice either...


----------



## Dodie

sshaw10060 said:


> Dodie,
> 
> Lay off the rat.



I'll go on the record from several posts back that *I* actually think the little guy is kind of cute.  I just wasn't sure that was how we wanted DAP thread #2 to go out.


----------



## shellyminnie

Madi100 said:


> We can not have that rat picture being the last of this thread.  They need to find a new home in my house, though.  I am not liking their current location in the KITCHEN!



Ewww . .  definitely not!!

What about Madi's bedroom??


----------



## georgemoe

Madi100 said:


> We can not have that rat picture being the last of this thread.  They need to find a new home in my house, though.  I am not liking their current location *in the KITCHEN*!



Velcro a little wooden spoon to one of it's front claws and let it stir the soup like Remy.


----------



## tlcoke

I think Madi's bedroom is the best place for him over the Kitchen.


----------



## jeanigor

George has a wonderful sense of humour...


----------



## Madi100

shellyminnie said:


> Ewww . .  definitely not!!
> 
> What about Madi's bedroom??



In defense of the kitchen, that is still going to change, it is in an area that is not used.  We have a small eating area, and we can't put a table there.  So, there are the mice.  Away from food, but still, gross!!

And, rats are nocturnal.  Madi needs to sleep


----------



## tlcoke

ADP said:


> Good Morning Everyone!
> 
> Don't forget Boss's Day is this Friday.  Make sure you are a good "suck up" and get your Boss something nice!



For bosses day I took twelve days off from work and left my boss to cover my job, since he is my back up for part of my job.


----------



## jeanigor

If my calculations are correct there are only 11 2/3 page left until we hit 5000 posts.....just sayin'


----------



## tlcoke

jeanigor said:


> I think Bernard and Bianca. It would be nearly sacrilege to name them Mickey and Minnie....



The Rescuers 
That would have been perfect names for them.

That movie was one of the first Disney movies I saw as a child in a movie theater.


----------



## sshaw10060

georgemoe said:


> Velcro a little wooden spoon to one of it's front claws and let it stir the soup like Remy.



Super glue is actually the best adhesive (so says the vet)


----------



## jeanigor

tlcoke said:


> The Rescuers
> That would have been perfect names for them.
> 
> That movie was one of the first Disney movies I saw as a child in a movie theater.



Speaking of movies, finally going to see the Toy Story double feature tonight. Making it kind of a real date night too. We've both agreed to skip Wendy's for something a tad more...adult.


----------



## chickie

Actually, Nicole, the rat is kinda cute! Hopefully you'll have more room in the new house; maybe he can have his own room.


----------



## jeanigor

sshaw10060 said:


> Super glue is actually the best adhesive (so say the vet)



Better than Gorilla Glue?


----------



## chickie

Oh yeah, I forgot.

Southwest just opened up their schedule through the 1st week of May. BOY, they sure know when spring break is in our area! We are planning our trip for March, and it's gonna cost us over $1200 for the 3 of us to fly to Orlando! Dang, I'm used to paying less than half of that!

Okay, you can carry on now...


----------



## sshaw10060

The way the polymer in Gorilla Glue expands as it cures you run the chance of it changing the angle at which the spoon is attached. As a result, the rat might be unable to stir correctly.


----------



## AnneR

[/SIZE]





jeanigor said:


> If my calculations are correct there are only 11 2/3 page left until we hit 5000 posts.....just sayin'



You makin plans for tonight?


----------



## jeanigor

sshaw10060 said:


> The way the polymer in Gorilla Glue expands as it cures you run the chance of it changing the angle at which the spoon is attached. As a result, the rat might be unable to stir correctly.



Good point. I forgot to figure in the expansion coefficient.



AnneR said:


> You makin plans for tonight?



Already got plans. A late night double feature, picture show.


----------



## firsttimemom

sshaw10060 said:


> The way the polymer in Gorilla Glue expands as it cures you run the chance of it changing the angle at which the spoon is attached. As a result, the rat might be unable to stir correctly.




DD needs a science fair experiment- she could test velco, super glue and gorilla glue to see which one enables a rat to stir correctly. hmm. Bet the teacher has never seen that one before.


----------



## firsttimemom

AnneR said:


> [/size]
> 
> You makin plans for tonight?



there would probably be 2 pages of people typing 5000, in the hopes of actually nailing it. LOL


----------



## katscradle

kathrna said:


> Kat, your weather ticker say it's FORTY FIVE degrees F at 10:12 am.  FORTY FIVE degrees!!   Holy Crow!  Tomorrow we are not supposed to get out of the fifties.  What the hell is this thing they call cold???!!!  I miss my warm/hot Florida fall and winter.  My mom and I went shopping yesterday.  I needed to buy turtlenecks and sweaters.  I had thrown all of mine out.




My weather ticker is correct and it is cold here.
I have found some of my sweaters, but not my turtlenecks yet.


----------



## katscradle

jeanigor said:


> Hmmm...I wonder if Nicole and James would contribute to any goodie bag that we may recieve for DAP....one pet per person!



Hummmm some of us don't want any pets...
Please keep this in mind...


----------



## Dodie

jeanigor said:


> A late night double feature, picture show.



Ahh.  This particular quote brings back many late night memories of my misspent youth from about 1977-1981. 

And yes, I know that Todd was actually referring to _Toy Story,_ but I just couldn't help myself.

Have I confused you all yet?


----------



## jeanigor

firsttimemom said:


> there would probably be 2 pages of people typing 5000, in the hopes of actually nailing it. LOL



Nope. One of us will snipe it.


----------



## jeanigor

Dodie said:


> Ahh.  This particular quote brings back many late night memories of my misspent youth from about 1977-1981.
> 
> And yes, I know that Todd was actually referring to _Toy Story,_ but I just couldn't help myself.
> 
> Have I confused you all yet?



1) Your youth was not misspent.
2) Although I was indeed speaking about Toy Story, I was referencing exactly was triggered in your head. 

Brava, my dear. Brava!


----------



## TheBeadPirate

Dodie said:


> Ahh.  This particular quote brings back many late night memories of my misspent youth from about 1977-1981.
> 
> And yes, I know that Todd was actually referring to _Toy Story,_ but I just couldn't help myself.
> 
> Have I confused you all yet?





Nope. I was doing just the same thing.........


----------



## scarlett873

Miss me?


----------



## jeanigor

TheBeadPirate said:


> Nope. I was doing just the same thing.........



This is why I love you guys!!!


----------



## dpuck1998

scarlett873 said:


> Miss me?


----------



## jeanigor

scarlett873 said:


> Miss me?



How was lunch???


----------



## UrsulasShadow

sshaw10060 said:


> I love the rat.  He'll make a much better pet than a cat. You are the coolest mom ever!
> 
> Had a morning of meetings. Just stopping by for a break before I have to meet with a student.





Dodie said:


> I don't really have anything else to add, but I **had** to post because there was *such a lull* (over 2 hours!) and I was afraid Alex would shut us down and the last post would be Scott's quoting of Nicole's rat picture!



Not to mention that he said that a RAT makes a better pet than a CAT!  This from someone who should know better.  Bad Scott! Bad, bad.  Now get into your crate.


----------



## UrsulasShadow

Dodie said:


> Ahh.  This particular quote brings back many late night memories of my misspent youth from about 1977-1981.
> 
> And yes, I know that Todd was actually referring to _Toy Story,_ but I just couldn't help myself.
> 
> Have I confused you all yet?



See androids fighting
Brad and Janet
Ann Francis stars in
Forbidden Planet....


----------



## UrsulasShadow

sshaw10060 said:


> Super glue is actually the best adhesive (so says the vet)



Only for surgical closure...can't imagine Gorilla Glue being very good for that.


----------



## scarlett873

Lunch was alright...went to Max & Erma's. Then went to the grocery store...tonight is enchilada night!


----------



## kimisabella

Did anyone get through to round 2 of the mom's panel?  I entered the past two years, but didn't this year.   Hope someone from this group got through!


----------



## 3guysandagal

Dodie said:


> Ahh.  This particular quote brings back many late night memories of my misspent youth from about 1977-1981.
> 
> And yes, I know that Todd was actually referring to _Toy Story,_ but I just couldn't help myself.
> 
> Have I confused you all yet?



I got it as well....

HEY DODIE!!!!
1 MORE POST AND YOU ARE AT 6000!!!


----------



## AnneR

> Already got plans. A late night double feature, picture show.



Woohoo!

Date Night!

My life is not nearly as exciting.  Volleyball and drama club.  Of course, it is drama club everyday in my house with teenage girls.

Nicole - You are the better mom!  I would have totally freaked!  They are laughing at me at work with my reaction to our late night party creatures and I don't even see them.


----------



## katscradle

Madi100 said:


> We can not have that rat picture being the last of this thread.  They need to find a new home in my house, though.  I am not liking their current location in the KITCHEN!



I think a new place in the house is in order as well.
A family room maybe.


----------



## Dodie

According to John, this is my 6000th post. That's hard to verify with bifocals using an iPhone but, if it is, it's taken me over 10 years to get here and I can't think of a better thread to post it on! My computernut friends are the greatest!


----------



## AnneR

Dodie said:


> According to John, this is my 6000th post. That's hard to verify with bifocals using an iPhone but, if it is, it's taken me over 10 years to get here and I can't think of a better thread to post it on! My computernut fronds are the greatest!



6000You did it Dodie


----------



## katscradle

jeanigor said:


> Speaking of movies, finally going to see the Toy Story double feature tonight. Making it kind of a real date night too. We've both agreed to skip Wendy's for something a tad more...adult.



Enjoy your evening, it sounds like fun!


----------



## katscradle

Dodie said:


> According to John, this is my 6000th post. That's hard to verify with bifocals using an iPhone but, if it is, it's taken me over 10 years to get here and I can't think of a better thread to post it on! My computernut friends are the greatest!



Congrats on your 6000th post Dodie!


----------



## Annette_VA

Dodie said:


> According to John, this is my 6000th post. That's hard to verify with bifocals using an iPhone but, if it is, it's taken me over 10 years to get here and I can't think of a better thread to post it on! My computernut friends are the greatest!



Congrats, Dodie!!


----------



## scarlett873

It's taken you 10 years to get 6000 posts



I must talk a LOT. It's taken me just over 7 years to get 11,000 posts!


----------



## OKW Lover

Dodie said:


> According to John, this is my 6000th post. That's hard to verify with bifocals using an iPhone but, if it is, it's taken me over 10 years to get here and I can't think of a better thread to post it on! My computernut friends are the greatest!



Congratulations on the milestone Dodie!!!


----------



## katscradle

Well I finally went back to the gym today! 
Right now I am going to say it wasn't as bad as I thought it was going to be.
I even made it home in time for the boys to come home from school.
I was then reminded it's Tuesday, which is Kenny's extra school day. 
I had 45 minutes for him to get his homework done shower and go.
Well I got that accomplished as well.
So far it was a very good day! 
I then got Kenny to school with 1 minute to spare.
Then I went to Costco to get new floor mats for the new car.
Great they were on sale, along with the ice salt for the walkway, and washer fluid! 
Today was my day, or so I thought.
Then I get home and realize I had locked myself out of the house.
Yes I keep my house keys and car keys on a separate key rings.
This is so if your car ever gets stolen they don't have keys to your house.
Call John at work to come home.
Needless to say he was not impressed.
In the mean time go to the coffee shop to use the washroom and then to the gas station to get gas.
Then back to pick Kenny up at school.
I get home John is 10 minutes away.
Yay, as I have to go again. 
So now I am home and I am hoping tomorrow goes better.


----------



## AnneR

I feel like I am having one of those weeks - 
first the stinky office and then today the major accident that closed roads preventing me from getting to an important meeting on time.  Now my DD15 has come home from drama club complaining of an upset stomach and has been in bed since 6:30.


----------



## 3guysandagal

katscradle said:


> Then I get home and realize I had locked myself out of the house.
> Yes I keep my house keys and car keys on a separate key rings.
> This is so if your car ever gets stolen they don't have keys to your house.



Don't leave your car keys in the car when it's unattended and this would never happen.

Yes....I'm a little bitter.....


----------



## AnneR

3guysandagal said:


> Don't leave your car keys in the car when it's unattended and this would never happen.
> 
> Yes....I'm a little bitter.....



I sense a story here...


----------



## chirurgeon

scarlett873 said:


> It's taken you 10 years to get 6000 posts
> 
> 
> 
> I must talk a LOT. It's taken me just over 7 years to get 11,000 posts!



Well, I am ALMOST at 10 years, and I don't quite have 3,000.  I read more than I post, I guess.

Kim


----------



## 3guysandagal

AnneR said:


> I sense a story here...



No story, it has never happened.
I do not understand the 2 key ring logic.
I have had one key ring for almost 30 years and never lost them.
Not saying one cannot lose their keys, but having 2 or 3 key rings, things like getting locked out of the house can happen.

I still love you babe!!


----------



## AnneR

Glad to know there is no story - I had fears of stolen cars.

I keep work keys and personal keys on separate key rings but only because I don't like carrying all those keys.


----------



## 3guysandagal

AnneR said:


> Glad to know there is no story - I had fears of stolen cars.
> 
> I keep work keys and personal keys on separate key rings but only because I don't like carrying all those keys.



I can see the logic behind this, though.

Work keys, especially if there are a large amount of them, should be kept separate in case they need to be passed on to someone else at work for some reason, that way if they lose them, you are not out your personal keys and work can deal with it.


----------



## AnneR

and I keep them on a Disney Lanyard... everyone knows my keys.


----------



## firsttimemom

AnneR said:


> I feel like I am having one of those weeks -
> first the stinky office and then today the major accident that closed roads preventing me from getting to an important meeting on time.  Now my DD15 has come home from drama club complaining of an upset stomach and has been in bed since 6:30.



oh- that doesn't sound good! I hope it's just a minor upset and tomorrow she'll be good to go.


----------



## AnneR

firsttimemom said:


> oh- that doesn't sound good! I hope it's just a minor upset and tomorrow she'll be good to go.



No its not.  But we will keep our fingers crossed.


----------



## 3guysandagal

125 posts until 5000.....


----------



## sshaw10060

UrsulasShadow said:


> Not to mention that he said that a RAT makes a better pet than a CAT!  This from someone who should know better.  Bad Scott! Bad, bad.  Now get into your crate.



Ouch. I think I have been chastised


----------



## 3guysandagal

sshaw10060 said:


> Ouch. I think I have been chastised



At least she didn't grab the rolled up newspaper!


----------



## katscradle

Think what you like.
A police officer once told me that if your keys and car are stolen then they have your address on the ownership and can therefore access your home.
I was a single mom for years and always did my best to be smart and safe.


----------



## 3guysandagal

But if your keys are not left in the car, this won't happen.
Now, if it was a car jacking, just be thankful for your life.
And if your purse was in the car during the car jacking, the 2 key rings didn't help much.
Not many car jackers let you grab your purse as they are stealing your car, in fact, they will probably MAKE you leave it.

Still love ya babe!


----------



## sshaw10060

3guysandagal said:


> At least she didn't grab the rolled up newspaper!



Yeah, that really stings when she does that.


----------



## AnneR

I'm staying out of this one...


How many of us are here tonight?


----------



## 3guysandagal

AnneR said:


> I'm staying out of this one...



What? What?  
Just friendly board chatter. 

(you should be on this end! )




AnneR said:


> How many of us are here tonight?



Kat and I......


----------



## DVCsince02




----------



## 3guysandagal

AnneR said:


> How many of us are here tonight?



And Scott, hiding all the newspapers.


----------



## 3guysandagal

DVCsince02 said:


>



Hi Jen!!


----------



## AnneR

Do we have enough here to make it John?


----------



## chirurgeon

So, there are only 115 posts left until 5,000.

HHMMMMMM


Kim

AKA Trouble


----------



## kimisabella

DVCsince02 said:


>



Hey Jen, you must have been busy today


----------



## AnneR

We've got 45 minutes until The Good Wife comes on, crops are done for the night on Farmville, waiting for a batch to finish cooking on Yoville.  I have some time to kill.


----------



## sshaw10060

That comes out to maybe 20 posts for each of us that are around.


----------



## AnneR

I think I'm down to 19.


----------



## DVCsince02

kimisabella said:


> Hey Jen, you must have been busy today



Andrea, did you say you were taking the girls to Build A Bear?  Here is a coupon if you need it.

http://media.rachaelrayshow.com/unmanaged/img/coupons/coupon-buildabear.pdf


----------



## 3guysandagal

AnneR said:


> Do we have enough here to make it John?





chirurgeon said:


> So, there are only 115 posts left until 5,000.
> 
> HHMMMMMM
> 
> 
> Kim
> 
> AKA Trouble



We can only do our best to acheive our goals. 

Which reminds me of my junior high school Phys ed teacher that said "If it's not your best, it's not good enough!"


----------



## scarlett873




----------



## AnneR

Well, I am sorry to report that I have one child down for the count.  I hope that it is not contagious.  I would hate to have a stomach virus work its way through the house.


----------



## AnneR

Brandie -

Any news?  You hanging in there okay?


----------



## kimisabella

DVCsince02 said:


> Andrea, did you say you were taking the girls to Build A Bear?  Here is a coupon if you need it.
> 
> http://media.rachaelrayshow.com/unmanaged/img/coupons/coupon-buildabear.pdf



Thanks Jen, I took them yesterday.  I googled before I left and was able to bring that coupon with me.  They both got the Jonas dog and halloween outfits.  

They both had to have a cavity filled yesterday and I felt so bad so I promised them a trip to Build A Bear.  The dentist isn't really "child friendly" and it wasn't the best experience for them (or me)...I'm going to have to look for a new dentist who can handle children better, unfortunatley there aren't many dentists on our plan that are in our area.


----------



## scarlett873

AnneR said:


> Brandie -
> 
> Any news?  You hanging in there okay?


No news yet...still waiting...


----------



## AnneR

scarlett873 said:


> No news yet...still waiting...





Keeping fingers crossed.


----------



## katscradle

kimisabella said:


> Thanks Jen, I took them yesterday.  I googled before I left and was able to bring that coupon with me.  They both got the Jonas dog and halloween outfits.
> 
> They both had to have a cavity filled yesterday and I felt so bad so I promised them a trip to Build A Bear.  The dentist isn't really "child friendly" and it wasn't the best experience for them (or me)...I'm going to have to look for a new dentist who can handle children better, unfortunatley there aren't many dentists on our plan that are in our area.




Here if you are on a plan you can go to any dentist of your choosing.
Unless you are on welfare, then they provide you a list of dentist that you can go to.
It sucks that you are held to a certain area.
Check to see if there is a childrens dentist in that area.
If not request to your insurance company that you need a child's dentist.


----------



## kimisabella

katscradle said:


> Here if you are on a plan you can go to any dentist of your choosing.
> Unless you are on welfare, then they provide you a list of dentist that you can go to.
> It sucks that you are held to a certain area.
> Check to see if there is a childrens dentist in that area.
> If not request to your insurance company that you need a child's dentist.




I like your plan much better 
Funny thing is our plan is considered really good since we don't pay anything out of pocket, for any service, however we do have to go to the dentists that are in the plan.  I don't think there is a pediatric dentist that is in our area, there are dentists that say they are "family" dentists.


----------



## georgemoe

Hi John, Kat, Ann, Dodie, Jen, Brandie, Scott, Andrea, Kim, all. 

Congrats on 6K Dodie. 

Thought I was close to over my cold yesterday then Deb gets hers back and I got another round of it.   Not as bad as the first one that started Friday but I feel poopy.  Deb still has hers pretty good. I've been cooking for her though.

I'm holding off posting more Food & Wine until the new topic. Maybe they lock this tomorrow. 

During DAP we need to get pictures around the Christmas pickle tree!


----------



## 3guysandagal

scarlett873 said:


>




Hi Brandie!!



AnneR said:


> Well, I am sorry to report that I have one child down for the count.  I hope that it is not contagious.  I would hate to have a stomach virus work its way through the house.







scarlett873 said:


> No news yet...still waiting...







kimisabella said:


> Thanks Jen, I took them yesterday.  I googled before I left and was able to bring that coupon with me.  They both got the Jonas dog and halloween outfits.
> 
> They both had to have a cavity filled yesterday and I felt so bad so I promised them a trip to Build A Bear.  The dentist isn't really "child friendly" and it wasn't the best experience for them (or me)...I'm going to have to look for a new dentist who can handle children better, unfortunatley there aren't many dentists on our plan that are in our area.



My first dentist as a child was horrible! 
Then we found Dr Gerry, who Kat says is easy on the eyes. 
I have been going to him for 35 years.


----------



## georgemoe

Deb and I got a chance to see the BLT models at SSR last week. We did not like the studio at all because of the sink being a combo for the bathroom and kitchenette. We did like the 1BR a lot. Really nice.


----------



## katscradle

kimisabella said:


> I like your plan much better
> Funny thing is our plan is considered really good since we don't pay anything out of pocket, for any service, however we do have to go to the dentists that are in the plan.  I don't think there is a pediatric dentist that is in our area, there are dentists that say they are "family" dentists.



Childrens dentists fall under a different catagory than a family dentist up here.
If your children have a hard time with a regular or family dentist. Then you can take them to a childs dentist. The insurance companies don't usually have an issue with this.
I would checkout what I would need to be able to get them to let you take your children to a childs dentist. As all plans and companies may differ on this.


----------



## sshaw10060

We are staying in the BLT studio in a few weeks prior to our St Croix cruise. I'll post a report when we're back.  There will be the two of us plus the worlds smartest three year old.  Hopefully we will not feel like we're sitting on top of each other.


----------



## katscradle

georgemoe said:


> Hi John, Kat, Ann, Dodie, Jen, Brandie, Scott, Andrea, Kim, all.
> 
> Congrats on 6K Dodie.
> 
> Thought I was close to over my cold yesterday then Deb gets hers back and I got another round of it.   Not as bad as the first one that started Friday but I feel poopy.  Deb still has hers pretty good. I've been cooking for her though.
> 
> I'm holding off posting more Food & Wine until the new topic. Maybe they lock this tomorrow.
> 
> During DAP we need to get pictures around the Christmas pickle tree!




Sorry to hear that you and Deb are still not feeling 100%.


----------



## 3guysandagal

Hi George!

Hope you and Deb feel better soon!

Darn those vacation colds.


----------



## AnneR

Evening George et al

Dealing with sick child...

Sorry your still not feeling well.  Hope you feel better soon.

Can't wait for your next installment.


----------



## sshaw10060

Heading off to bed.  Hopefully the thread will still be here in the morning.


----------



## chirurgeon

So, does anyone want to take bets as to whether Disney will post the hours for February, March and April BEFORE Oct. 27th for those of us who need to make our ADRs?  I am saying no.  I really don't care about closing times.  I just want to know the morning EMHs for my trip.  I love the morning hours.  I don't really do EMH in the evenings.  Except maybe Epcot.  I am just not a late night person at WDW (DATW and TSM Party don't count.)

Kim


----------



## katscradle

3guysandagal said:


> Hi Brandie!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My first dentist as a child was horrible!
> Then we found Dr Gerry, who Kat says is easy on the eyes.
> I have been going to him for 35 years.



However Dr. Gerry is not a chilld dentist.
He is a dental surgen.


----------



## tlcoke

Good Evening Everyone!! My conference is over for the day.  Looks like I will be meeting up with 3 other DISers for Dinner tomorrow night in Grapevine, Texas.  So I probably won't be in chat tomorrow night.


----------



## exwdwcm

Nicole/James- congrats on the new house- looks beautiful.   okay, except for the rat!    You are a great mom!! 

Deb/George- sorry you guys are still under the weather.   

Dodie- congrats on 6k!!!  

i have been on here over 10 years and just only broke 2k recently.  

Tracey- glad the conference went well today!  if there is any chance i can make it to rainforest tomorrow, i'll try, but it is crazy at work.   I did a DIS meet there about 6 years ago!!


----------



## tlcoke

exwdwcm said:


> Nicole/James- congrats on the new house- looks beautiful.   okay, except for the rat!    You are a great mom!!
> 
> Deb/George- sorry you guys are still under the weather.
> 
> Dodie- congrats on 6k!!!
> 
> i have been on here over 10 years and just only broke 2k recently.
> 
> Tracey- glad the conference went well today!  if there is any chance i can make it to rainforest tomorrow, i'll try, but it is crazy at work.   I did a DIS meet there about 6 years ago!!



I hope it works out that you can join us tomorrow night.  It's going to be a fun time.


----------



## tlcoke

I just noticed I broke a 1000 posts and didn't even notice it until now.


----------



## georgemoe

We got the WiiFit Plus upgrade disc last night but haven't a chance to load it up yet. Along with not feeling great both of us have had busy weeks work wise. We will be adding profiles for all three cats and weighing them. 

Oh, and some Canadian family owes me a Wii code. 



sshaw10060 said:


> We are staying in the BLT studio in a few weeks prior to our St Croix cruise. I'll post a report when we're back.  There will be the two of us plus the worlds smartest three year old.  Hopefully we will not feel like we're sitting on top of each other.



Room wise the studio is ok Scott. It's just a traffic jam design wise since there is only one sink. 



3guysandagal said:


> Hi George!
> 
> Hope you and Deb feel better soon!
> 
> Darn those vacation colds.



Thanks John. Funny thing is I rarely get colds. Hopefully it stays rare this side of 50. 



AnneR said:


> Evening George et al
> 
> Dealing with sick child...
> 
> Sorry your still not feeling well.  Hope you feel better soon.
> 
> Can't wait for your next installment.



Thanks and hope the little one gets better soon Anne. 



katscradle said:


> Sorry to hear that you and Deb are still feeling 100%.



Thanks Kat.


----------



## katscradle

tlcoke said:


> I just noticed I broke a 1000 posts and didn't even notice it until now.



Tracey Congrats!


----------



## 3guysandagal

georgemoe said:


> Oh, and some Canadian family owes me a Wii code.




I'll get on that when I hook the Wii back up after the entertainment centre upgrade!


----------



## georgemoe

tlcoke said:


> Good Evening Everyone!! My conference is over for the day.  Looks like I will be meeting up with 3 other DISers for Dinner tomorrow night in Grapevine, Texas.  So I probably won't be in chat tomorrow night.



One more day closer to WDW!  Congrats on the 1K Tracey. I didn't notice. Bring youselves all laptops for chat tomorrow night. Then you can have your dessert and chat at the same time. 



exwdwcm said:


> Deb/George- sorry you guys are still under the weather.
> 
> i have been on here over 10 years and just only broke 2k recently.



Thanks Michelle. It's the computernut people that get the posting frenzies going.


----------



## tlcoke

katscradle said:


> Here if you are on a plan you can go to any dentist of your choosing.
> Unless you are on welfare, then they provide you a list of dentist that you can go to.
> It sucks that you are held to a certain area.
> Check to see if there is a childrens dentist in that area.
> If not request to your insurance company that you need a child's dentist.





kimisabella said:


> I like your plan much better
> Funny thing is our plan is considered really good since we don't pay anything out of pocket, for any service, however we do have to go to the dentists that are in the plan.  I don't think there is a pediatric dentist that is in our area, there are dentists that say they are "family" dentists.



I hope you find a good dentist, as how your kids view the dentist when they are young can affect them their entire life.  

I have to find a new dentist, mine died suddenly last year (saw his Obit, before I was notified by his office) and I am well over due for a visit.  I have a lead on a dentist through a recommendation from someone at church and have found they are on our approved list, I just have to call and get the initial appointment, but I have to get back from my trip first.


----------



## 3guysandagal

georgemoe said:


> Thanks Michelle. It's the computernut people that get the posting frenzies going.



Says he who has 950 more posts than I in 1 month less as being a DISer.


----------



## georgemoe

3guysandagal said:


> I'll get on that when I hook the Wii back up after the entertainment centre upgrade!



I'll take construction pictures then.


----------



## exwdwcm

Congrats Tracey!!!

oh and Andrea- i just got my 'declined' email from the moms panel, but a friend of mine here locally that is on the DIS got to round 2! I actually met her here on the DIS and realized we were both WDWCP alum  from the same time period and live in the same town!  I hope she makes it!

Maybe they saw me post how busy I was. It is probably for the best with the chaos at work and stuff right now anyhow.   I am sure they will select a great crew this year.


----------



## scarlett873

Our Wii is acting weird. It was connected to the internet, but it won't connect anymore. It sees our network, but we can't get the dang thing to connect!


----------



## georgemoe

3guysandagal said:


> Says he who has 950 more posts than I in 1 month less as being a DISer.



I, I, I, I, I, didn't do it. 

(Hey - What happened to the 1,000? Now it's 950.)


----------



## tlcoke

georgemoe said:


> One more day closer to WDW!  Congrats on the 1K Tracey. I didn't notice. Bring youselves all laptops for chat tomorrow night. Then you can have your dessert and chat at the same time.



Thanks George, I hope you and Deb feel better soon.  I will have my Iphone with me, but I don't know if I can join Chat with it or not. Though it probably will be hard with the small screen. The Laptop may be a little bulky to carry with me.

I'll post pictures from the meet to the board and FB.


----------



## kathrna

Hi everyone!  Just popping in to say goodnight!  Have a good night!


----------



## tlcoke

kathrna said:


> Hi everyone!  Just popping in to say goodnight!  Have a good night!



Good night Kathy!


----------



## katscradle

kathrna said:


> Hi everyone!  Just popping in to say goodnight!  Have a good night!




Night Kathy, have a good night!


----------



## 3guysandagal

georgemoe said:


> I, I, I, I, I, didn't do it.
> 
> (Hey - What happened to the 1,000? Now it's 950.)



I try to be precise, but it doesn't always  happen.


----------



## tlcoke

I am going to call it a night.  Today was a very long day of conferences.  Good Night Everyone!!!


----------



## katscradle

tlcoke said:


> I am going to call it a night.  Today was a very long day of conferences.  Good Night Everyone!!!



Have a good night Tracey!


----------



## 3guysandagal

7 Weeks until Disney!!!! 



For us, anyway.....


----------



## 3guysandagal

Rats can be trained, but can they dance to Ray Charles???

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0bt9xBuGWgw


----------



## AnneR

Good Morning all -

John we should hit your mark this morning.

I am not sure what my day is going to bring - I may have a change of plans depending on how DD15 feels.  I may just take the day off

My personal DAP oops TAP countdown:
56days.


----------



## kymickeyfan717

Morn all - hope all have a great "hump" day...


----------



## firsttimemom

AnneR said:


> Well, I am sorry to report that I have one child down for the count.  I hope that it is not contagious.  I would hate to have a stomach virus work its way through the house.



how's she feeling this morning?


----------



## firsttimemom

georgemoe said:


> We got the WiiFit Plus upgrade disc last night but haven't a chance to load it up yet. Along with not feeling great both of us have had busy weeks work wise. We will be adding profiles for all three cats and weighing them.



I bought it about a week ago but havent opened it yet. I have a couple beagles that could stand to lose a few lbs....

Hope you're feeling better soon George!


----------



## AnneR

firsttimemom said:


> how's she feeling this morning?



She's a trooper - today is the PSAT at her school.  She is planning to go take the test, if she feels bad she is going to call me to pick her up.

The good news is that she says her stomach does not feel bad like it did yesterday.


----------



## georgemoe

Good morning everyone! 



3guysandagal said:


> Rats can be trained, but can they dance to Ray Charles???
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0bt9xBuGWgw



Thats a hoot John!  Love that song.   <---- Frostie!



firsttimemom said:


> I bought it about a week ago but havent opened it yet. I have a couple beagles that could stand to lose a few lbs....
> 
> Hope you're feeling better soon George!



Hi Liz thanks. Neither one of us have been able to shake these colds.  Hopefully buy the weekend we'll be over this stuff.

I did pop in the Plus disc last night and it updated with both our saved data. Frisbie puppy is also on the WiiFit home screen now. 



AnneR said:


> She's a trooper - today is the PSAT at her school.  She is planning to go take the test, if she feels bad she is going to call me to pick her up.
> 
> The good news is that she says her stomach does not feel bad like it did yesterday.



Hi Anne. Hope she does well on her test today and feels better.


----------



## shellyminnie

Morning!

I can't believe this thing is still open!!

Dodie - Congrats on 6000!! 

George - Hope you and Deb feel better soon!! 

Tracey - Congrats on 1000!! See you Saturday!!

Anne - Hope your DD feels better and does well on her test!


----------



## DVCsince02

Brrrrrrrrrrr!  It's cold! 44 degrees out.

Good morning!


----------



## AnneR

DVCsince02 said:


> Brrrrrrrrrrr!  It's cold! 44 degrees out.
> 
> Good morning!



It was 38 when I left my house this morning.


----------



## IWISHFORDISNEY

Good Morning everyone.   It is a beach day today.    Two more days of heat until this heat wave breaks than I can do food and wine without heatstroke.   

Hi Christy it was good running into you at Walmart.   See you in December

Jen that is cold burrr......


----------



## IWISHFORDISNEY

Completely off topic.    Do any of you DIS hubbys know anything about cars.   My real DH has not a clue.    Anyway a friend driving behind me said it looked like my front tires on the SUV were pointing out at the top.   I just got new front tires and alligned just a week ago so I was a bit freaked out of course.   It is not pulling and I have not noticed any other problems.  I have no idea.   I am gonna take it in Friday.  Eeeekkkk.    I just paid $1100 to get it fixed up.


----------



## sshaw10060

Morning all,

Just checking in before a morning of meetings. I get to go have another not so fun conversation with an intern who messed up royally over the weekend. There's sure to be tears. I hate this part of my job.

Hope all the sick DISers are on the mend.


----------



## IWISHFORDISNEY

A high of 79 and low of 55 on our Halloween party day (Sunday) whoo hooo.









trying to help get to 5000


----------



## kimisabella

georgemoe said:


> Hi John, Kat, Ann, Dodie, Jen, Brandie, Scott, Andrea, Kim, all.
> 
> Congrats on 6K Dodie.
> 
> Thought I was close to over my cold yesterday then Deb gets hers back and I got another round of it.   Not as bad as the first one that started Friday but I feel poopy.  Deb still has hers pretty good. I've been cooking for her though.
> 
> I'm holding off posting more Food & Wine until the new topic. Maybe they lock this tomorrow.
> 
> During DAP we need to get pictures around the Christmas pickle tree!



Hope you feel better soon George, being sick sucks.  I have a feeling that during DAP we will be taking a lot of odd pics.  One thing I regret during PCC 1.0 is not taking more pics of us with other people, I guess I felt funny.  This time, I will take more pics of the group.




3guysandagal said:


> Hi Brandie!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My first dentist as a child was horrible!
> Then we found Dr Gerry, who Kat says is easy on the eyes.
> I have been going to him for 35 years.




You are so lucky to have a dentist for so long, that is great to know that you can trust and rely on them, and being good looking is a definite bonus 

It's not that he's a horrible dentist, he's good and his work is good, he just doesn't know how to deal with scared children.  He kept telling my daughter that he was going to make me leave the room if she continued crying... she is 6, so it just didn't sit well with me.




katscradle said:


> Childrens dentists fall under a different catagory than a family dentist up here.
> If your children have a hard time with a regular or family dentist. Then you can take them to a childs dentist. The insurance companies don't usually have an issue with this.
> I would checkout what I would need to be able to get them to let you take your children to a childs dentist. As all plans and companies may differ on this.




I don't think it's that easy here, nothing is .... I know if we have a specific problem we can go to a pediatric dentist, but, for regular cleanings, fillings, ect. we would have to take them to a regular dentist.  We always have the choice to take them to any dentist we want, however, the insurance company isn't going to pay for it, so we have to go with the providers in the network.


----------



## kimisabella

tlcoke said:


> I hope you find a good dentist, as how your kids view the dentist when they are young can affect them their entire life.
> 
> I have to find a new dentist, mine died suddenly last year (saw his Obit, before I was notified by his office) and I am well over due for a visit.  I have a lead on a dentist through a recommendation from someone at church and have found they are on our approved list, I just have to call and get the initial appointment, but I have to get back from my trip first.



It's so true - my mother, who is 60 now still remembers the horrible dentist she had as a child.  Taking the recommendation of a friend is always a good way to go.


----------



## kimisabella

exwdwcm said:


> Congrats Tracey!!!
> 
> oh and Andrea- i just got my 'declined' email from the moms panel, but a friend of mine here locally that is on the DIS got to round 2! I actually met her here on the DIS and realized we were both WDWCP alum  from the same time period and live in the same town!  I hope she makes it!
> 
> Maybe they saw me post how busy I was. It is probably for the best with the chaos at work and stuff right now anyhow.   I am sure they will select a great crew this year.



That stinks Michelle - don't they know they are declining all of the REAL disney moms???


----------



## OKW Lover

Morning gang.  Hope all is well (or getting better).  

We're headed back to Epcot today for another day of F&W, or is it W&F?  We met up with John & Christy Stanger in the parks yesterday.  Many of you will remember them from PCC 1.0 or TSM.  We also met another DISer who's name unfortunately escapes me as I write this.  She doesn't post much but did recognize my screen-name from the iPhone thread.  

Val is doing a number on her feet this trip.  Started off poorly on Sunday night when we checked in and did a quick run over to Epcot before closing.  She wore her travel shoes that night and wound up with blisters on the back of her heel.  Yesterday she was wearing her sandals and wound up with blisters on the big toe.  Stopped at Epcot first aid and got bandaids put on there, but her feet are hurting.  Fortunately not enough to stop us from walking over to the Dolphin Fountain for dinner last night.  Our unit is at the Swolphin end of BWV (we have a view of the crazy/demented clown pool), so we just walk the rest of the way down that 2 mile corridor and down the stairs to go to the Swolphin (or to Yacht Club like we did Monday night).  

We've been using the cards that George made to rate the individual food & wine offerings.  Will make a full report once we've completed everything.  I figure we're about halfway done with all the things we want to try.  Will put a bigger dent in that today.  We're hoping to meet up with Kathy (Safetymom) in the parks today, assuming her job doesn't require her to go to a different park to day.  

We found a great place for iced (or hot) coffee at the Festival Center.  They grind and brew the coffee when you order it and its a really tasty brew.  You can get mocha, latte's and a few other things, with added flavors of vanilla, caramel, hazel nut or irish cream.  This is definitely not the usual WDW swill that they try to pass off as coffee.  Its a must-do for anybody that likes coffee.


----------



## katscradle

kimisabella said:


> You are so lucky to have a dentist for so long, that is great to know that you can trust and rely on them, and being good looking is a definite bonus
> 
> It's not that he's a horrible dentist, he's good and his work is good, he just doesn't know how to deal with scared children.  He kept telling my daughter that he was going to make me leave the room if she continued crying... she is 6, so it just didn't sit well with me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think it's that easy here, nothing is .... I know if we have a specific problem we can go to a pediatric dentist, but, for regular cleanings, fillings, ect. we would have to take them to a regular dentist.  We always have the choice to take them to any dentist we want, however, the insurance company isn't going to pay for it, so we have to go with the providers in the network.



It definately helps that he is good looking.
I did not realize at first that he was old enough to be my father.
As for what he is saying to your daughter I would tell the insurance company this and try to get another option from them.
I would not take my child back to someone that said that to my little one.
Our dentist is a dental surgen and if that is who we want to go to on a regular basis then it is o.k. with our insurance company.
Make your insurance company aware that they need to supply you with a dentist that is not going to scare or threaten your child.
If you phone them and have a discussion with them sometimes they will be able to give you better options than what the print out of your plan states.
Just call them.
They can't hit you!


----------



## katscradle

exwdwcm said:


> Congrats Tracey!!!
> 
> oh and Andrea- i just got my 'declined' email from the moms panel, but a friend of mine here locally that is on the DIS got to round 2! I actually met her here on the DIS and realized we were both WDWCP alum  from the same time period and live in the same town!  I hope she makes it!
> 
> Maybe they saw me post how busy I was. It is probably for the best with the chaos at work and stuff right now anyhow.   I am sure they will select a great crew this year.




That sucks it would have been so cool if you had made it.


----------



## ADP

Good morning everyone! 

Hope everyone has a wonderful Wednesday!  

Jeff - Thanks for the update.  Hoping you and Val have a wonderful day at EPCOT.  Glad you are meeting up with Kathy.  She's always willing to meet up with us DISers.  She's such a pleasure!  

Don't forget to hug your loved ones today and tell them how much they mean to you.


----------



## jeanigor

Dodie said:


> According to John, this is my 6000th post. That's hard to verify with bifocals using an iPhone but, if it is, it's taken me over 10 years to get here and I can't think of a better thread to post it on! My computernut friends are the greatest!



Congrats on 6K!!! 



3guysandagal said:


> 125 posts until 5000.....



Less than 50 now...I can almost smell it in the air....



DVCsince02 said:


> Brrrrrrrrrrr!  It's cold! 44 degrees out.
> 
> Good morning!



I don't even pay attention to the temp outside right now. Just makes me sad. However, my office was 63°.  My fingers didn't want to touch the keyboard this morning.


----------



## AnneR

> I don't even pay attention to the temp outside right now. Just makes me sad. However, my office was 63°.  My fingers didn't want to touch the keyboard this morning.



I don't bother to check the temperature.  Space Heater On, first task of the morning.


----------



## katscradle

jeanigor said:


> Congrats on 6K!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Less than 50 now...I can almost smell it in the air....
> 
> 
> 
> I don't even pay attention to the temp outside right now. Just makes me sad. However, my office was 63°.  My fingers didn't want to touch the keyboard this morning.



It was 3c here this morning I don't know what that is in F.
Right now it is 32F here.


----------



## scarlett873

Morning peeps!


----------



## OKW Lover

katscradle said:


> It was 3c here this morning I don't know what that is in F.
> Right now it is 32F here.



3c in F?   it is F'ing cold.  

Actually, its about 39F.


----------



## jeanigor

katscradle said:


> it was 3c here this morning *i don't know what that is in f.*
> right now it is 32f here.



cold.


----------



## OKW Lover

And less than 40 posts to go!


----------



## IWISHFORDISNEY

I got my decline email from Disney yesterday too.   Oh well good luck to the rest of those lucky DISers who are moving on.    Hopefully I get an invite to the MOMS party again this year.   Or at lest some nice DISer  will tip me off again.


----------



## IWISHFORDISNEY

Only 37  posts to get to 5000!


----------



## katscradle

OKW Lover said:


> 3c in F?   it is F'ing cold.
> 
> Actually, its about 39F.



Tell me about it.
It is now 32F here. 
Which is just plain nasty!


----------



## georgemoe

IWISHFORDISNEY said:


> Completely off topic.    Do any of you DIS hubbys know anything about cars.   My real DH has not a clue.    Anyway a friend driving behind me said it looked like my front *tires on the SUV were pointing out at the to*p.   I just got new front tires and alligned just a week ago so I was a bit freaked out of course.   It is not pulling and I have not noticed any other problems.  I have no idea.   I am gonna take it in Friday.  Eeeekkkk.    I just paid $1100 to get it fixed up.



Hi Liz. Your camber may need adjustment. If what you say is true the outsides of those tires are going to wear prematurely.



kimisabella said:


> Hope you feel better soon George, being sick sucks.  I have a feeling that during DAP we will be taking a lot of odd pics.  One thing I regret during PCC 1.0 is not taking more pics of us with other people, I guess I felt funny.  This time, *I will take more pics *of the group.



Stalker.


----------



## IWISHFORDISNEY

katscradle said:


> Tell me about it.
> It is now 32F here.
> Which is just plain nasty!



Yikes I will take the heat any day.  That is cold!!


----------



## katscradle

IWISHFORDISNEY said:


> Yikes I will take the heat any day.  That is cold!!



That's what I have been saying for a week now.
I would gladly deal with your heat over our cold anyday.
I mean it was actually snowing on Sunday morning.


----------



## georgemoe

OKW Lover said:


> Morning gang.  Hope all is well (or getting better).
> 
> We're headed back to Epcot today for another day of F&W, or is it W&F?  We met up with John & Christy Stanger in the parks yesterday.  Many of you will remember them from PCC 1.0 or TSM.  We also met another DISer who's name unfortunately escapes me as I write this.  She doesn't post much but did recognize my screen-name from the iPhone thread.
> 
> Val is doing a number on her feet this trip.  Started off poorly on Sunday night when we checked in and did a quick run over to Epcot before closing.  She wore her travel shoes that night and *wound up with blisters *on the back of her heel.  Yesterday she was wearing her sandals and wound up with blisters on the big toe.  Stopped at Epcot first aid and got bandaids put on there, but her feet are hurting.  Fortunately not enough to stop us from walking over to the Dolphin Fountain for dinner last night.  Our unit is at the Swolphin end of BWV (we have a view of the crazy/demented clown pool), so we just walk the rest of the way down that 2 mile corridor and down the stairs to go to the Swolphin (or to Yacht Club like we did Monday night).
> 
> We've been using the cards that George made to rate the individual food & wine offerings.  Will make a full report once we've completed everything.  I figure we're about halfway done with all the things we want to try.  Will put a bigger dent in that today.  We're hoping to meet up with Kathy (Safetymom) in the parks today, assuming her job doesn't require her to go to a different park to day.
> 
> We found a great place for iced (or hot) coffee at the Festival Center.  They grind and brew the coffee when you order it and its a really tasty brew.  You can get mocha, latte's and a few other things, with added flavors of vanilla, caramel, hazel nut or irish cream.  This is definitely not the usual WDW swill that they try to pass off as coffee.  Its a must-do for anybody that likes coffee.



Hey Jeff! Hope everything ends up ok with Val's feet. Funny I also got a blister on the side of my left toe. Huge bugger. Never bothered me though so that was good. Deb had a bloody toe in AK. Couple bandaids and a-ok. Never would have brought this up but since you dis. 



ADP said:


> Good morning everyone!
> 
> Hope everyone has a wonderful Wednesday!
> 
> Jeff - Thanks for the update.  Hoping you and Val have a wonderful day at EPCOT.  Glad you are meeting up with Kathy.  She's always willing to meet up with us DISers.  She's such a pleasure!
> 
> Don't forget to hug your loved ones today and tell them how much they mean to you.



Hey Aaron! 



scarlett873 said:


> Morning peeps!



It's a Squishy Girl!  Brandie.


----------



## IWISHFORDISNEY

Feet troubles people.........

I switched from shoes/sneakers to crocs due to blisters 3 years ago.   I have never had a problem since switching.   I never get blisters and I have converted my husband.   I know they are ugly but amazingly they will not give you blisters.   Good luck.  Blisters in Disney are awlful.


----------



## katscradle

I wemt to the gym yesterday, and I am a little sore this morning.
However I am heading for the gym again today!
I have to get in shape, if I am going to keep up with John in the bush in three weeks.


----------



## katscradle

IWISHFORDISNEY said:


> Feet troubles people.........
> 
> I switched from shoes/sneakers to crocs due to blisters 3 years ago.   I have never had a problem since switching.   I never get blisters and I have converted my husband.   I know they are ugly but amazingly they will not give you blisters.   Good luck.  Blisters in Disney are awlful.




Yes, but the skin on my heels of my feet actually crack and bleed when I wear crocs.
I do find that if I wear thick socks with the crocs they don't do that.
So I opt for my running shoes in the parks.


----------



## Dodie

Good morning everyone!

I'm loving my first countdown ticker in my signature below. How about everyone else? 

I am also laughing at how similar it all is to Katherine's right above me. I like her first one better, but can't wait for that second one (181 days out at this point) either!


----------



## katscradle

Dodie said:


> Good morning everyone!
> 
> I'm loving my first countdown ticker in my signature below. How about everyone else?



Yes as mine is less than 50 now!


----------



## AnneR

Off to a meeting - yes I know I say that alot!

I am guessing that knowing this group by the time I return to check in on you guys, this thread will be over the 5000 mark.

Happy Wednesday everyone.


----------



## jeanigor

Dodie said:


> Good morning everyone!
> 
> I'm loving my first countdown ticker in my signature below. How about everyone else?



I love it. I like Katherine's better though.....


----------



## jeanigor

AnneR said:


> Off to a meeting - yes I know I say that alot!
> 
> I am guessing that knowing this group by the time I return to check in on you guys, this thread will be over the 5000 mark.
> 
> Happy Wednesday everyone.



That's only like 20 away...no doubt...I am afraid to go to the bathroom as I might miss it.


----------



## katscradle

AnneR said:


> Off to a meeting - yes I know I say that alot!
> 
> I am guessing that knowing this group by the time I return to check in on you guys, this thread will be over the 5000 mark.
> 
> Happy Wednesday everyone.



Of course it will we are only 22 away from the 5000 mark.


----------



## aGoofyMom

Morning all!  

DD has a 3 day week this week with Thanksgiving on Monday and a PA day on Friday.  I got jealous and took the week off!    I am de-cluttering my house and my head (work has been suckish lately) and what better place to do it than here! 
We spent Thanksgiving Day cleaning up the yard and deck for winter.  DD found 3 bell flowers that had survived.  I wonder if they are preserved in ice this morning?



katscradle said:


> It was 3c here this morning I don't know what that is in F.





OKW Lover said:


> 3c in F?   it is F'ing cold.
> 
> Actually, its about 39F.




love this!!!!

Bad Mommy of the year forgot to put gloves on DD this morning.  

Have a great day peeps!


----------



## Dodie

jeanigor said:


> That's only like 20 away...no doubt...I am afraid to go to the bathroom as I might miss it.



Do you have parquet in your office - for the "special" dance?


----------



## katscradle

aGoofyMom said:


> Morning all!
> 
> DD has a 3 day week this week with Thanksgiving on Monday and a PA day on Friday.  I got jealous and took the week off!    I am de-cluttering my house and my head (work has been suckish lately) and what better place to do it than here!
> We spent Thanksgiving Day cleaning up the yard and deck for winter.  DD found 3 bell flowers that had survived.  I wonder if they are preserved in ice this morning?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> love this!!!!
> 
> Bad Mommy of the year forgot to put gloves on DD this morning.
> 
> Have a great day peeps!



Good morning Donna!
You are not the only one who forgot the hats and mitts.


----------



## chirurgeon

Good morning friends.  The temps were in the high 30s when I left the house this morning.  All the dentist talk reminded me I have my 6 month check up on Saturday. Then on Sunday we are going to Parents Weekend at OSU.  My niece has been pretty good about keeping her mom up to date on her new life away from home. But we all (at least the adults, I'm not sure about Nieces #2 & #3  ) are looking forward to seeing our adventurer.

I can't believe it is less than 2 months until DAP.  

And we are less than 25 posts until 5,000.

Kim


----------



## Dodie

Funny how the system slows down when we near a milestone. Seems to take forever for a post to actually post.


----------



## shellyminnie

Dodie said:


> Funny how the system slows down when we near a milestone. Seems to take forever for a post to actually post.



I noticed that too!! It took me forever just to get on the page!


----------



## scarlett873

georgemoe said:


> It's a Squishy Girl!  Brandie.


Hiya Jorge!


----------



## katscradle

scarlett873 said:


> Hiya Jorge!



Just a few more to go.
I noticed how slow it was going as well.


----------



## scarlett873

Anyone else think that the mods are just waiting to shut us down right before we hit 5000?


----------



## jeanigor

aGoofyMom said:


> Morning all!
> 
> Have a great day peeps!



Morning Donna!!!



Dodie said:


> Do you have parquet in your office - for the "special" dance?


----------



## Dodie

scarlett873 said:


> Anyone else think that the mods are just waiting to shut us down right before we hit 5000?



Maybe they've FORGOTTEN ABOUT US!!!!




Not likely. Not us.


----------



## scarlett873

jeanigor said:


> Morning Donna!!!


Hi Todd!


----------



## katscradle

scarlett873 said:


> Anyone else think that the mods are just waiting to shut us down right before we hit 5000?



Yes, That might be their fun!


----------



## shellyminnie

Dodie said:


> Do you have parquet in your office - for the "special" dance?







scarlett873 said:


> Anyone else think that the mods are just waiting to shut us down right before we hit 5000?



Bite your tongue!!


----------



## scarlett873

Dodie said:


> Maybe they've FORGOTTEN ABOUT US!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not likely. Not us.



Yeah...doubtful...could YOU forget about us?


----------



## jeanigor

Dodie said:


> Funny how the system slows down when we near a milestone. Seems to take forever for a post to actually post.


----------



## katscradle

shellyminnie said:


> Bite your tongue!!




Should I wake John up for this?


----------



## Dodie

It has taken me so long to get to the screen to type this message, that I actually might be #5K, although we were 8 away when I started.


----------



## scarlett873

shellyminnie said:


> Bite your tongue!!


But that hurts...


----------



## jeanigor

scarlett873 said:


> Anyone else think that the mods are just waiting to shut us down right before we hit 5000?



They wouldn't be that cruel.


----------



## Dodie

5000?

Darn it! So close!

*CONGRATULATIONS TODD!!!!!*


----------



## jeanigor

scarlett873 said:


> Yeah...doubtful...could YOU forget about us?



Impossible!!!!


----------



## scarlett873

5000?


----------



## scarlett873

Now that was the PERFECT post for 5000...way to go Toddles!


----------



## katscradle

jeanigor said:


> Impossible!!!!



Congrats Todd!


----------



## jeanigor

scarlett873 said:


> Now that was the PERFECT post for 5000...way to go Toddles!



Thank you Thank you Thank you......now to dash off to the potty....before we need a mop....


----------



## shellyminnie

CONGRATS TODD!!


----------



## kimisabella

georgemoe said:


> Stalker.



Is it still considered a stalker if I notify everyone beforehand


----------



## DVCsince02

Dang, just missed!


----------



## jeanigor

katscradle said:


> Should I wake John up for this?



I think he missed it.


----------



## jeanigor

kimisabella said:


> Is it still considered a stalker if I notify everyone beforehand



Nope. I would consider you paparazzi.


----------



## OKW Lover

jeanigor said:


> Impossible!!!!



Congratulations Todd


----------



## aGoofyMom

katscradle said:


> Good morning Donna!
> You are not the only one who forgot the hats and mitts.



Just getting them "ready" for Canadian winter right? 


way to go Todd!   Some things never change!


----------



## kimisabella

jeanigor said:


> Nope. I would consider you paparazzi.



Coming from the original photo-master himself.  You were smart enough to take pics of yourself with almost every person on PCC 1.0


----------



## exwdwcm

way to go on 5000 TODD!!!!!



katscradle said:


> It definately helps that he is good looking.
> I did not realize at first that he was old enough to be my father.
> As for what he is saying to your daughter I would tell the insurance company this and try to get another option from them.
> I would not take my child back to someone that said that to my little one.
> Our dentist is a dental surgen and if that is who we want to go to on a regular basis then it is o.k. with our insurance company.
> Make your insurance company aware that they need to supply you with a dentist that is not going to scare or threaten your child.
> If you phone them and have a discussion with them sometimes they will be able to give you better options than what the print out of your plan states.
> Just call them.
> They can't hit you!


lol at the cutie dentist!! that always helps huh? 



jeanigor said:


> Congrats on 6K!!!
> I don't even pay attention to the temp outside right now. Just makes me sad. However, my office was 63°.  My fingers didn't want to touch the keyboard this morning.


ouch! i have a space heater going in my office, they freeze me back here and it is 70 outside today.  really humid and foggy here in Dallas.



IWISHFORDISNEY said:


> I got my decline email from Disney yesterday too. Oh well good luck to the rest of those lucky DISers who are moving on. Hopefully I get an invite to the MOMS party again this year. Or at lest some nice DISer will tip me off again.


 Sorry Liz- like you, i'll just look forward to the mom emails and any special event.   


katscradle said:


> I wemt to the gym yesterday, and I am a little sore this morning.
> However I am heading for the gym again today!
> I have to get in shape, if I am going to keep up with John in the bush in three weeks.


wow, send some of your discipline my way!!!  you are doing great!  

so I am going to try and meet the Dallas folks tonight to meet Tracey for dinner at Rainforest cafe, looking forward to it!


----------



## jeanigor

kimisabella said:


> Coming from the original photo-master himself.  You were smart enough to take pics of yourself with almost every person on PCC 1.0



I'm going to have to bring twice as many photo cards for PCC 2.0...I missed my photo with some folks...


----------



## aGoofyMom

exwdwcm said:


> ouch! i have a space heater going in my office, they freeze me back here and it is 70 outside today.  really humid and foggy here in Dallas.



I was in Dallas once for a conference in January - we were always freezing iniside and it was warmer outside....I never did understand that.  

must go and declutter some stuff!


----------



## georgemoe

katscradle said:


> I wemt to the gym yesterday, and I am a little sore this morning.
> However I am heading for the gym again today!
> I have to get in shape, *if I am going to keep up with John in the bush in three weeks*.



You hate the cold but you're going out in it in three weeks? 



kimisabella said:


> Is it still considered a stalker if I notify everyone beforehand



If I don't have a chance to read it yes.


----------



## kimisabella

jeanigor said:


> I'm going to have to bring twice as many photo cards for PCC 2.0...I missed my photo with some folks...



I was thinking the same exact thing, lol....



georgemoe said:


> You hate the cold but you're going out in it in three weeks?
> 
> 
> 
> If I don't have a chance to read it yes.



OK, I'm notifiying you now


----------



## Madi100

Good morning everyone.  Busy night last night.  Madi had her last cross country meet.  She did great and ran 2 miles in 15.41, which is 1 minutes quicker than she's ever done before.  Very proud of her so have to brag a bit.  We went out with family last night because it was her birthday.  Got home LATE.  Late enough for a meltdown from the 12 year old   Gotta love being a preteen girl.  

Yesterday we signed papers on our house (just all the agreements).  Right below the washer and dryer was listed the curling iron.  How funny.


----------



## jeanigor

Madi100 said:


> Good morning everyone.  Busy night last night.  Madi had her last cross country meet.  She did great and ran 2 miles in 15.41, which is 1 minutes quicker than she's ever done before.  Very proud of her so have to brag a bit.  We went out with family last night because it was her birthday.  Got home LATE.  Late enough for a meltdown from the 12 year old   Gotta love being a preteen girl.
> 
> Yesterday we signed papers on our house (just all the agreements).  Right below the washer and dryer was listed the curling iron.  How funny.



We got home late last night to. I was cranky, too. So I sympathize.

And that is a hoot, that the curling iron is on the papers....


----------



## AnneR

Madi100 said:


> Good morning everyone.  Busy night last night.  Madi had her last cross country meet.  She did great and ran 2 miles in 15.41, which is 1 minutes quicker than she's ever done before.  Very proud of her so have to brag a bit.  We went out with family last night because it was her birthday.  Got home LATE.  Late enough for a meltdown from the 12 year old   Gotta love being a preteen girl.
> 
> Yesterday we signed papers on our house (just all the agreements).  Right below the washer and dryer was listed the curling iron.  How funny.



Congrats to Madi!!!

I have 12 year old melt downs in my house too.  And no its not me


----------



## chickie

jeanigor said:


> I'm going to have to bring twice as many photo cards for PCC 2.0...I missed my photo with some folks...



Todd, I was one of those folks, but I was always too shy to even introduce myself to you. This time I'm gettin' in line to get my pic with you!!! Maybe we can just set you up with a cast member on the ship, and we can line up, just like we do for the (other) characters!!!

Nicole, tell Madi congrats on running so far so quickly! I can't even run 20 feet without hurling.


----------



## scarlett873

I keep thinking about starting that Couch 2 5k program that I see on FB all the time...I've always wanted to be a runner, just never been motivated to do it. 

Yay for Madi bettering her time!


----------



## jeanigor

chickie said:


> Todd, I was one of those folks, but I was always too shy to even introduce myself to you. This time I'm gettin' in line to get my pic with you!!! Maybe we can just set you up with a cast member on the ship, and we can line up, just like we do for the (other) characters!!!:lmao



Hmmm    Do I get to pick my handler???? Raul might get replaced....



scarlett873 said:


> I keep thinking about starting that Couch 2 5k program that I see on FB all the time...I've always wanted to be a runner, just never been motivated to do it.



I used the Couch to 5K to start getting ready for the Muddy Buddy. It was a nice way to get in a bit better shape. I should keep it up....


----------



## Madi100

scarlett873 said:


> I keep thinking about starting that Couch 2 5k program that I see on FB all the time...I've always wanted to be a runner, just never been motivated to do it.
> 
> Yay for Madi bettering her time!



I am doing it.  You should try it.  As I go to her cross country meets and watch her run for 2 miles on hills and uneven ground and she can do it in 16 minutes.   Um, yeah, I run a mile in her 2 mile time.  But, she's been playing soccer for 4 years non stop, so she is very conditioned.


----------



## scarlett873

Madi100 said:


> I am doing it.  You should try it.  As I go to her cross country meets and watch her run for 2 miles on hills and uneven ground and she can do it in 16 minutes.   Um, yeah, I run a mile in her 2 mile time.  But, she's been playing soccer for 4 years non stop, so she is very conditioned.


Do you use the iPhone app for it? Or is there a free website to help you?


----------



## katscradle

georgemoe said:


> You hate the cold but you're going out in it in three weeks?
> 
> 
> 
> If I don't have a chance to read it yes.



I know, but that's for dinner.
I also have the warmest outfit I could find for hunting, as I told the salesman
I don't like being cold.


----------



## katscradle

Madi100 said:


> Good morning everyone.  Busy night last night.  Madi had her last cross country meet.  She did great and ran 2 miles in 15.41, which is 1 minutes quicker than she's ever done before.  Very proud of her so have to brag a bit.  We went out with family last night because it was her birthday.  Got home LATE.  Late enough for a meltdown from the 12 year old   Gotta love being a preteen girl.
> 
> Yesterday we signed papers on our house (just all the agreements).  Right below the washer and dryer was listed the curling iron.  How funny.



Nicole you have to bring this curling iron to DAP with you!


----------



## jeanigor

I have a confession. I have been remiss. I have not looked at the spreadsheet in weeks. I am a bad DISer. I'll go sit in the corner now....


----------



## WebmasterJohn

Closing this thread - look for a new one to open with updates.

John


----------

